# Christian Louboutin Sizing Guide



## ledaatomica

Ladies, 
we desperately need such a thread. I thought I would start one based on some of my experiences ( I am a us size 7) as well as those recommendations made by many of you and SAs I have spoken to. 

Please add on if I have missed anything. Additional commentary on sizing would be great as well. One thing to note is that some fabrics make a difference in how much you need to size up for example patent leather tends to require sizing up vs regular leather, however many styles do stretch with wear. Also Louboutin tends to run narrow for wider feet more sizing up may be required. 


*1/2 to 1 1/2 full size down: *
Helmut , Decoltissimo, Palace Zeppa, Helmoon, BZelmut

*1/2 Size down: *
Pigalle 120 mm, Gwenissima

*True to Size:* 
Lady Noeud Sandals, Miss Cool, Pigalle 120 mm (wider foot) , Pigalle 100mm, Very Prive, Numero Prive, Simple, YoYo Slingback, Miss Marple, Piaf, Salopette 120

*1/2 size up:* 
(Most Louboutins) 
Lady Gres, Pigalle 100 mm (wider foot) , Simple (wider foot) , Josephine, Moonbow, Vanitarita, Prive, Horatio, Youclou, Ernesta, Ernesta Plateau, Steva, Clichy,
Maria, Mouche, Mouchalina, Wallis, Hi Tina Sandals, Activa, Merry-go-round, Sabotage, Horasling, Lady Strass, Matador, Gabine, Yoze Kubrik, Miminette Wedges, Marpoil Zeppa, 
Marpoil, Madeleine, Lady Gres, Super T, Bruges, Bling Bling, Som1, Eventa, Pratique corta, La Falaise, Castillana, Tenue Sandals, Pin up, Bunny, Serinette, Jaws, Resort,
Salopina, Be a Girl, Para La Cruz, Fiorellino

*1/2 to 1 Size up: *
Maternik Orlato, Decollete, Mademoiselle Marchand, Dickensera, Drapanova, Voilier Zeppa Wedges, Espadrille Styles, Fiorellino, 
Glamissima, Parciparla, Materna, Alta Ariella, Alicette, Iowa , Iowa Zeppa, Rolande, Rolondo , Lastic, Lapono, Goya, Miss Fred, Metallica, Bruge Zeppa boots, 
Miss Boxe, Decolzep, Mad Mary, Pretty woman boots, Monica


----------



## mychillywilly

great thread!

I found the mad mary, super wallis and rolando true to size.


----------



## Stinas

Sounds perfect to me!
This should be made a sticky!


----------



## Chaneller

I've heard and read that CLs in suede tend to stretch a bit so you should get true to size, and with patent leather at least 1 size up since they hardly stretch at all. :s


----------



## LavenderIce

Good job leda!  I hope those with sizing questions find this thread.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for the effort!  This is a great guide and should be made a sticky.  I am sure that it will help all the ladies that look for Louboutin sizing answers.


----------



## laksalala

thanks for this super helpful guide!


----------



## purly

This is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. Will make Christmas so much easier!


----------



## ledaatomica

Ladies if you have more sizing to add to this thread please do!


----------



## mich327

La Donna Mary Janes: TTS. Do not go up or down


----------



## Stinas

:excl:*A Sticky Of This Would Be Very Useful!:excl:*


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

Rats!!! I think my new Louboutins winging their lovely way to me via NAP are not going to fit!!!

MUST LOSE WEIGHT-I WILL NOT RETURN THEM!!!!!

:boxing:


----------



## javaboo

I would like to get an idea how everyone else finds the fitting of their CLs. The more people can post with the types of material the more accurate it will be.

For me:
Decollette 868 (Black Jazz): 1 size up
Miminette Wedges (Patent): 1 size up
Decollette Zeppa (Leather): TTS or 1/2 size up
Decollette Zeppa (Patent): TTS or 1/2 size up
Pigalle 100mm (Leather): TTS
Miss Boxe (Leather): 1/2 size up
Bruges (Leather): 1/2 size up
Prive Slingback (Cork): 1/2 size up
Mademoiselle Marchand Yoyo slings (fishnet): 1/2 size up
Iowa Mary Jane (Leather): 1/2 size up


----------



## ledaatomica

great idea javaboo!

I am a US size 7  these are from shoes I have purchased and own or shoes I have tried on

Pigalle 120 : TTS 
Pigalle 100 : TTS
Iowa zeppa MJs : 1/2 size up
Helmut : 1/2 size down
Decollete 868 (patent): 1 size up
Decollete (leather) : 1/2 size up
Moustique: 1/2 size up
Alta Ariella Knee high boots: 1 size up (narrow shaft)
YoYos (patent) : 1 size up
YoYo Zeppa: 1/2 size up 
Matador: 1/2 size up
Miss Box: 1 size up
Rolondes (suede) : 1/2 size up
Lastic: No sizes (sorry that shoe just isnt meant for me) 
VP: TTS
NP: TTS

The most comfortable Louboutins for me are the YoYos. Helmuts and Pigalles (high arch)


----------



## Stinas

Im so glad they made this a sticky!!!  Thanks!!!

I am a US 8 - EU 39

Decollete 868 (BLK Patent) - One Full Size UP
Veee - TTS
Flats (Not sure of the name) - TTS 
Activa - Full Size UP
Very Prive - TTS 
Numero Prive (Slingbacks) - TTS
Helmoon - Full Size DOWN
Robocopina - TTS or Half Size UP (I should have went have size up for more toe room)
Sabotage - Full Size UP
Helmut - Full Size DOWN


----------



## Stinas

Peep D'orsay Lizard Roccia ?  How do they fit?  Anyone have them?


----------



## Stinas

Here is a pic of the shoe...(Pic from ebay ...not mine)





How do they size?  TTS?  They are at a great price & I want to get my hands on them.


----------



## eus

Hi, does anyone know if there's a difference between the CL Prive and Very Prive?  
Also, are these shoes sold out?  they seem like they would be classics.
thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

I will list shoes I have tried on and didn't buy and shoes I actually have.  I am a US 7-7.5.  My feet actually measure appropriately for a 6.5 but due to width I size up.  My average size in CLs is 37.  I prefer the 37 in most shoes because when I go with 37.5 there is room in the heel and I hate the way it looks.  I may be causing myself pain that way, but since the shoes stretch in width I stick with the 37.  I go with 37.5 when they are slings because I get a little bit more room in the toes and have the protection of the sling to keep my heel from falling out.

*Activa*-37.5  *Too painful for my toes.
*Ballerina*- 37.5
*Bezehelmut*- 36.5 
*Bruges-* 37 
*Decollette 868 (patent leather)-* 37 *This size was the one on display and felt comfy. I suspect it was broken in by people trying them on.  I tried a 37.5 and my heel kept falling out.  I also tried a 37 in tiger print patent leather but it felt extremely narrow.  Goes to show that there is great variability in fit for the same shoe and same material.
*Decolzep w/wooden platform and kid leather*- 37.5
*Mad*- 37.5  The ankle strap helps, but this height pushes my foot forward and there is a lot of room in the heel.  
*Miminette*- 37.5
*Mrs. Boxe*- 37 
*Numero Prive* - 37.5 
*Rolande*- 37.5
*Sevillana*- 37
*Simple Pump*- 37 
*Super T*- 37
*Very Prive*- 37 
*Yoyo*- 37 
*Yoyo Zeppa*- 37.5 *My first pair and didn't know about sizing and how they stretch.  I could have gone with a 37.  I use these with a heel insert since there is room in the back.


----------



## Bag-aholic

Can anyone tell me what the sizing is like on the peanut wedges?


----------



## legaldiva

Here's my collection:

*Brown Suede Bruges boot:* 39 (first purchase--a little roomy)
*Black Suede VP:* 39 (little snug--39.5 would have been perfect)
*Mlle Marchand:* 39 
*Cataribbon wedge:* 39
*Turtle Patent Decollete:* 40 (perfect fit)

What I've learned through some deceptive shoe purchases (the open back wedge and the sling back and the stretchy suede) is that I'm much closer to a CL 39.5 ... HTH.

*I really want the bourge black leather boot--should I do a 40?*


----------



## legaldiva

I also have the Pigalle Haut et Nue in black & gold mesh in a 39.5--little too big; & I have the Giraffe VP in a 39, which is too small.

Gonna sell both.


----------



## legaldiva

... and I forgot: the leopard helmut in a 38, so I am a true 39.5 in CL.


----------



## LavenderIce

When I was new to CL I was unsuccessful at ordering shoes without trying them on.  I ended up having to return the Gwenissima and Miss Marple when I got them in 37.5.  I should have sized down either a half or full size for them.


----------



## Butterfly*

*Sevillana* & *Castillana* - for some, you could even go a 1/2 size down from your VP size. Though, the toe box is the same as VPs, because they're a D'Orsay, the heel seems to be cut wide (major heel slippage)


----------



## squeak

sorry if this is in the wrong place, but i am a european 38, what size pigalle patent should i get, 38 or 38.5?

thanks


----------



## Glynis

^^ I am a UK 5, Euro 38 and I find CLs in a 38 are fine on me. I have quite wide feet too.


----------



## ledaatomica

squeak said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong place, but i am a european 38, what size pigalle patent should i get, 38 or 38.5?
> 
> thanks


 
CLs are italian sizing. Not sure if that is the same with Euro sizing but assuming it is just for the purpose of what I am noting below.

Pigalles 120 mm heel tend to run TTS if you have wider feet so get a 38   and 1/2 size down if you are on the narrow side to a 37.5

Pigalles 100 mm heel will run TTS and for wider feet half size up, although the shoe is quite forgiving.


----------



## LavenderIce

I just got a Pigalle with a 100mm heel and have had to size down.  I am normally a 37 in CLs and I got this in a 36.5.  My feet tend to be wider.  I think it's the generous cut that makes going to a smaller size work for me.


----------



## guccigirl2000

I want to the get the leopard print calf hair rolando pump. I take a 9 in most shoes could I do an 8.5 in these or will they be very uncomfortable. I saw some people say the suede version stretched out would this one? TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

guccigirl2000 said:


> I want to the get the leopard print calf hair rolando pump. I take a 9 in most shoes could I do an 8.5 in these or will they be very uncomfortable. I saw some people say the suede version stretched out would this one? TIA


 
Rolando's run quite small so you'd definitely need to size up (not size down) -- try 39.5 or 40.


----------



## guccigirl2000

thnx for the help! I want to get them from nordstroms and there are no 39.5 or 40s. they do have 40.5 but these will most likely be too big. Guess these are a no go!


----------



## foxycleopatra

guccigirl2000 said:


> thnx for the help! I want to get them from nordstroms and there are no 39.5 or 40s. they do have 40.5 but these will most likely be too big. Guess these are a no go!


 
What shoes do you wear a 9 in?  If you're a 9 in American brands like Nine West, etc., then 40.5 in Rolando might actually work for you.  I know people who are size 9 in US shoes and whose "general size" in CL shoes (which by and large are all cut narrow/small) in around 40, and for styles like Rolando/Decollete/etc. they size up to 40.5.  So it depends on what you're a 9 in.


----------



## guccigirl2000

My shoe size varies a bit. In Yves, and Chanel I am a 9. I have manolos in mainly 9. Michael Kors 8.5. I haven't got any Nine Wests recently, but from what I remeber I do take a 9, so maybe I can give the 10.5 a try. I have mainly CL espadrilles, but the pair of heeled CLs I have I got in a 9 but the 10 did fit really well. So maybe the larger size is an option.
thnx!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

This thread was so helpful. I had to go up an entire size in the Very Prives but I have long, narrow feet. HTH


----------



## slf

Need a bit of CL sizing advice here. 

I'm Size 37 on the Sock 212 Mary Janes and remember being Size 36.5 on a peep-toe flat (forgot the model) when I tried it at the store.

Will Size 37 for the Simple 100 be okay? My feet are a little broad but I do hate having to use those heel stickers.


----------



## javaboo

Just tried the Red Patent Rolandos in 35.5 and they are too small in the toe area. I will need to return these and probably get a 36. So I had to size up 1 full size for these shoes. 

Can anyone confirm that the Rolande fit the same way? I'm interested in get some in Patent Black also.


----------



## squeak

need sizing for anemones? i am a 38 in most shoes, but apparently they run big??


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> Just tried the Red Patent Rolandos in 35.5 and they are too small in the toe area. I will need to return these and probably get a 36. So I had to size up 1 full size for these shoes.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Rolande fit the same way? I'm interested in get some in Patent Black also.


 
They fit pretty much the same way.  Both have that narrow toe box.  I prefer the Rolande because of the adjustable heel strap.  I would go with the Rolando, but I hate that there is so much room in the heel.  Heel liners do not do much for the fit.


----------



## choupi97

Hi!
I need an advice about the Patent Bruges with wood heel, I use to wear 38-39 depending on the heels, I recently bought a pair of Chloé pumps and took a 38,5, it fits me well but maybe a 39 would have been better.
From what I read Patent leather tends to run smaller so do you think a 39,5 would fit me?
Thank you so much


----------



## cjy

This is very helpfull, one question though. How about a CL canvas espadrille wedge? They only come in whole sizes. The SA at Saks told me to get a 7, as I can wear a 7 but mostly a 7 1/2. I guess the canvas will stretch and it is a slingback with a peep toe.


----------



## wantmore

I just found this thread after I've already ordered a bunch of CL in 2 sizes each pair!!! I'm going to add my sizing when I get those shoes (some will be here next week). YAY!


----------



## cascherping

Thanks so much for posting this!  Definitely helps!


----------



## redlittlewing

Does anyone know how the Maudissimos are sized? I'm looking at the pink/nude satin. I'm anywhere between a 6 to a 7 (US) but usually a 6.5. Do satin shoes stretch out? Thanks. 





from Glamorous-SMG


----------



## ledaatomica

squeak said:


> need sizing for anemones? i am a 38 in most shoes, but apparently they run big??



I just bought a pair yesterday! will post pics when I get back home from vacation. They ran TTS for me, just like the 120 mm pigalles.


----------



## ledaatomica

javaboo said:


> Just tried the Red Patent Rolandos in 35.5 and they are too small in the toe area. I will need to return these and probably get a 36. So I had to size up 1 full size for these shoes.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Rolande fit the same way? I'm interested in get some in Patent Black also.



for me the rolandes when I have tried them on run like my decolletes and hence require a full size up.


----------



## foxycleopatra

From my experience Rolande & Rolando sizing are exactly the same -- it's essentially the same shoe (same last, same cut, everything) except one's a slingback and the other a closed-heel.


----------



## cjy

tHIS, AS WELL AS sAKS SAY THAT THE SIMPLE PUMPS RUN TRUE TO SIZE. HOWEVER, NET A PORTER AND OTHERS HAVE SAID UNLESS YOUR FOOT IS MORE ON THE NARROW SIDE, YOU SHOULD GO A HALF SIZE UP. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY ONE WITH A WIDER FOOT HAVE THESE WHO CAN GUIDE ME? I DO NOT A SHOP TO TRY ON FIRST. THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## LavenderIce

cjy said:


> tHIS, AS WELL AS sAKS SAY THAT THE SIMPLE PUMPS RUN TRUE TO SIZE. HOWEVER, NET A PORTER AND OTHERS HAVE SAID UNLESS YOUR FOOT IS MORE ON THE NARROW SIDE, YOU SHOULD GO A HALF SIZE UP. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY ONE WITH A WIDER FOOT HAVE THESE WHO CAN GUIDE ME? I DO NOT A SHOP TO TRY ON FIRST. THANKS SO MUCH!!


 
I have a wider foot and did not go a half size up.  I have them in python and tried them in patent and kidskin and found they all fit the same way for me.  They all mold to the foot.  This is a rounder toe shoe so I do not have to size up.  Some people want extra toe room so they go up in this and other styles.


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> I have a wider foot and did not go a half size up. I have them in python and tried them in patent and kidskin and found they all fit the same way for me. They all mold to the foot. This is a rounder toe shoe so I do not have to size up. Some people want extra toe room so they go up in this and other styles.


 


Thanks for the fast reply! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving! I had ordered in an 8, then called and changed my order. Glad I did!! Now I want the beige too. I think that will be a color for all seasons. I curios if the nude will be back for spring.


----------



## squeak

CL Anemone- True to size??


----------



## ledaatomica

squeak said:


> CL Anemone- True to size??



I posted my answer to this question earlier on this same thread, maybe you missed it but I just purchased some anemones 2 days ago and they were true to size for me, just like the pigalle 120 mms.


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Im so glad they made this a sticky!!! Thanks!!!
> 
> I am a US 8 - EU 39
> 
> Decollete 868 (BLK Patent) - One Full Size UP
> Veee - TTS
> Flats (Not sure of the name) - TTS
> Activa - Full Size UP
> Very Prive - TTS
> Numero Prive (Slingbacks) - TTS
> Helmoon - Full Size DOWN
> Robocopina - TTS or Half Size UP (I should have went have size up for more toe room)
> Sabotage - Full Size UP
> Helmut - Full Size DOWN


PIGALLE FINZI - TTS or if wide foot, half size up.


----------



## squeak

ledaatomica said:


> I posted my answer to this question earlier on this same thread, maybe you missed it but I just purchased some anemones 2 days ago and they were true to size for me, just like the pigalle 120 mms.



thanks a million!!


----------



## Leelee

This is great information.  I've been thinking of ordering my first pair of CL's from Saks, but wasn't sure about the size.


----------



## squeak

hi all, so satin rolande..true to size? also very prive, i am a size UK 5...any chance i'd get in to a UK 4.5?

Thanks


----------



## mimi23

does 'Penny' run true to size or should i go up a size? 

Thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

mimi23 said:


> does 'Penny' run true to size or should i go up a size?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I would need to size up 1 full size at minimum for the penny loafers. I have medium width feet.


----------



## bellafleur

I just bought the Hung Up on ebay in a 1/2 size up, and they're still too tight in the toe, so I'd go a full size up. Not that I see anyone interested in that style... I think they're so cute!


----------



## chantel

I didn't find Madison boots from this thread so I'll add my opinion of them 

I'm european size 39 so I got Madisons in that size, and I think they run pretty good true to the size. Maybe they are a bit tight, but not too small. So I would say Madisons can be baught true to your size


----------



## foxycleopatra

squeak said:


> hi all, so satin rolande..true to size? also very prive, i am a size UK 5...any chance i'd get in to a UK 4.5?
> 
> Thanks


 
I think you mean satin ROLANDO (as opposed to satin rolande?...well both styles run small) -- need to SIZE UP AT LEAST 1/2 a size (or even a full size) if you're UK 5 gene rally (EU 38 right).....so best to get 38.5 or 39.


----------



## LavenderIce

I had long admired the Metallika bootie and tried it on I am normally a 37-37.5, but with these I put on a 38.5 and they fit.  There is room in the back of the heel, enough for me to fit a finger all the way through.  The cut of the shoe keeps it from slipping off.


----------



## love_purse

CL black metallic bow(gold) pump...1/2 smaller? bigger? true to size?


----------



## ashakes

^^^The Miss Bunny?  Lavender posted in another thread that she tried them on recently and they were true to size.  I ordered them yesterday morning in my simple pump size b/c they appeared to have the same exact cut as all of my simple pump pairs.  

Mine already shipped so I will let you know as soon as I get them, but I think you should be ok with going TTS.  If anything, order TTS and 1/2 size up?


----------



## love_purse

i was afraid sizes were gonna be gone so i bought 6, 6.5 and 7...hahah i have three of the same shoes coming~ OMG!!! i bought(online) a piagalle(?) finzi criss cross pump in white size(6.5 my size) last week and its too big and barney's no longer have that shoes so i have to let go of that shoes so i was very afraid to buy this shoes without knowing which size will fit so i just bought all three sizes...i know im silly stupid~!


----------



## shoegal

Anyone try on the Delfil? I am ordering from Barneys but not sure of size to order. HELP!


----------



## wantmore

My feet are very weird and wide. I'm a 6.5. In tennis shoes I wear a 6.5 - 7.

Here are my sizes for CL.....
(1) Simple Pumps 85mm (Leather) = 7.0 (1/2 size up)
(2) No Prive (Patent) = 7.5 (1 size up). The 7 fits okay but tight on toe area. Sizing up was more comfy for my feet.
(3) Ernesta 100 Sandales (Metallic) = 7.5 (1 size up). The 7 also fits fine, but tight on toe area.

I have more CL shoes to try on and will add to this list. I hope it helps someone.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I'm a size US 11.  I wear 11 always in Nine West, 42 always in Chanel, 42 typically in Manolo, 41 in Gucci, 42 Burberry, 41 Pedro Garcia and generally am a 42 in CLs.  My foot is normal and not narrow or wide.

Best fits for me:

Numero Prive leather/patent/glitter- though I can fit a 41.5 I prefer the fit of a 42

Activa leather- 42 

Para La Cruz/Cha Cha/Fringe Peep Toe suede- 41

Lapano patent - could not even get half my foot in the 42...I guess I would need a 43 if that existed

Mouche crepe- 42

Sabotage ponyhair - 42

Dickensera suede- 42 was a bit too short...my heeel hung over the edge slightly...would have needed a 42.5 or 43 if that was available

Chiki Linen D'orsay - 42

Foxtrot - 42  

Fishnet Marchand - 42

Fishnet/leather striped boots - could almost get my foot in the 42 but not enough to zip the back; would have needed a 42.5 or 43 to fit


----------



## fmd914

mimi23 said:


> does 'Penny' run true to size or should i go up a size?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I had to go a full size up.  I have a slightly wide foot.


----------



## Leefi

hi ladies, do you think you need to go up in sizing for the lady gres (leather)?? there's an amazing pair on ebay right now, and they are size 39. i am usually a 39 or 39.5 in heels, but i LOVE them. do they widen a bit? i'm just scared i'll buy them and that they will be too narrow on me.... 
thanks for your help!!


----------



## Leefi

oh, another question. same feet, different shoe. 
found a pair of hung ups that are being adverttised as a size 41/10, again. i am between 39-40 in heels. depends on what shoe, do you think a 41 (being advertised as 10 because they're smaller i guess, 10.5 inches) would fit?? thanks!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Leefi said:


> hi ladies, do you think you need to go up in sizing for the lady gres (leather)?? there's an amazing pair on ebay right now, and they are size 39. i am usually a 39 or 39.5 in heels, but i LOVE them. do they widen a bit? i'm just scared i'll buy them and that they will be too narrow on me....
> thanks for your help!!


 
What is your very prive size?  They fit similarly to the very prive, but I would say just a touch wider.


----------



## 2.55

Is there a forum for Louboutin's?


----------



## debwonger

Leefi said:


> hi ladies, do you think you need to go up in sizing for the lady gres (leather)?? there's an amazing pair on ebay right now, and they are size 39. i am usually a 39 or 39.5 in heels, but i LOVE them. do they widen a bit? i'm just scared i'll buy them and that they will be too narrow on me....
> thanks for your help!!


 
I have the Lady Gres in leather in 38 and they fit very well. I am a US 7.5B, EU 38, very occasionally 37.5, never a 38.5 in non-CL. I can't go larger (heel slippage) or smaller (tight in toe area). If you are comfortable in a US 8.5B I think a 39 would be fine for you, if you are usually in between sizes or on the wider side you might be happier with a 39.5. They do have a little stretch, but after one wearing, they don't feel noticeably looser. One last thought - if you plan to wear hose with them, go with the 39. They are fantastic, I've gotten many compliments on them.


----------



## me961610

Hi ladies..

I found a beautiful Very Prive Pewter on Diabro and I'm interested in purchasing them. I'm a size 36 in CL simple pumps. Should I order a 36 or should I play safe and go 1/2 a size up and order 36.5 for this? 

Although many of you have mentioned that VP runs TTS, I would still like to double check with the experts here before placing the order as I heard Diabro have very tough return policies. If all goes well, this will be my very first pair of CL ! 

Below is the link to the shoes:
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9842

Thanks for your help!


----------



## foxycleopatra

me961610 said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> I found a beautiful Very Prive Pewter on Diabro and I'm interested in purchasing them. I'm a size 36 in CL simple pumps. Should I order a 36 or should I play safe and go 1/2 a size up and order 36.5 for this?
> 
> Although many of you have mentioned that VP runs TTS, I would still like to double check with the experts here before placing the order as I heard Diabro have very tough return policies. If all goes well, this will be my very first pair of CL !
> 
> Below is the link to the shoes:
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9842
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
If the sz. 36 Simple pumps fit your feet well, then absolutely get the 36 (not 36.5) in Very Prive


----------



## me961610

Thanks for the quick response, foxycleopatra. I really appreciate it.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Ladies, what are your experiences with ballerina flats?  Size up 1/2 size?


----------



## fashionispoison

^ yeah go half a size up. they're going to be snug at first but will stretch out


----------



## Velouria

Hope you guys can help me 
I'm lusting after a pair of CL Simple in black, but the only size the ebay seller has is 37.5.
I'm generally a 38, but I have a 38 1/2 Prada (flats), a 37 Pura Lopez, a 38 Nine West, and 37 Sergio Rossi.
Do you think they'll be too small?
TIA!


----------



## cjy

Velouria said:


> Hope you guys can help me
> I'm lusting after a pair of CL Simple in black, but the only size the ebay seller has is 37.5.
> I'm generally a 38, but I have a 38 1/2 Prada (flats), a 37 Pura Lopez, a 38 Nine West, and 38 Sergio Rossi.
> Do you think they'll be too small?
> 
> 
> TIA!


Yes, I hate to tell that. I am a US 7 1/2 and my simples are an 8. I still had to walk arounf my house to 2 weeks to get them to mold and stretch a bit. I am sure all the other gals will say the same thing. Sorry


----------



## *Lo

CJY thank you sooo much for posting you had to walk around the house in your simples for two weeks i have been trying walk around my house all weekend trying to break in my simplest and they are Slowly coming along, Ill keep at it.

FYI Velouria I went up half size and need to stretch them out a bit


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> CJY thank you sooo much for posting you had to walk around the house in your simples for two weeks i have been trying walk around my house all weekend trying to break in my simplest and they are Slowly coming along, Ill keep at it.
> 
> FYI Velouria I went up half size and need to stretch them out a bit


 

Well I just want to make sure they are good and broken in so I do not have any pain. I am not a big fan of pain anymore and at all cost try to avoid it. I did notice a big difference after wearing around the house just a few times but prefer to come home and wear as much as possible. Plus, I just love looking at them


----------



## *Lo

yes i try to avoid pain at all costs i would much rather hurt at home where i can take them off for a little bit than be out all day feeling like i want to die, lol.


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> yes i try to avoid pain at all costs i would much rather hurt at home where i can take them off for a little bit than be out all day feeling like i want to die, lol.


 
My thoughts exactly. That way you can do a little at a time. I feel like a princess wearing them.


----------



## Velouria

Thank you for your answers: they prompted me to make some calls and I found them at Harvey Nichols, just waiting for me. The SA was really nice and put two different sizes away for me. Now I'm torn between black, red, or both 
This will be my first pair of Louboutins (don't have many occasions to wear heels, but I'm trying to become more of a heel girl )
Thanks again


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Sorry I know this will probably have been mentioned ALOT in this thread but if I'm usually a 40..and have to size up to 40.5 in Miu Miu, Marc By Marc ect...would the Numero Prive Patent Slingbacks in a 41 be the right size or 1/2 size too big for me? I'm worried the slingback will stretch out too... I remember I tried one CL style before and it seemed narrow. TIA!


----------



## javaboo

Addition to my previous list and to note that my feet are normal width.

*Ballerina Flats* (gold leather): TTS (tried 1/2 larger but kinda loose)
*Rolando*: 1/2 size fits but my left foot hurts so going with my Decollete 868 size (1 whole size up).
*Bourge* Boots: TTS although 1/2 I think would be ok.
*Yoyo* (patent nude): TTS
*Hung Up* Booties: 1 whole size up (they are pretty narrow, one side is loose but don't know if I can do only 1/2).


----------



## Stinas

oo_let_me_see said:


> Ladies, what are your experiences with ballerina flats? Size up 1/2 size?


I thought mine were pretty tts...but a half up would have been ok too.  Little more room by the pinky toe.

Question....I found the Rolando in my size...but everyone says to go up a half to full size in them.  Im a 39 normally, but do these fit like Mad Mary?  I went up a half size in them and they ended up being too big.  So for me the Mad Mary would have needed to be TTS(39)...they look just like the Mad Mary with out the strap & studs, so would they fit the same?


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas, I have tried on the Mad Mary's and they do indeed fit like the Rolandos.


----------



## wantmore

oo_let_me_see said:


> Ladies, what are your experiences with ballerina flats? Size up 1/2 size?


I tried the same size as what I take in simple pumps.


----------



## greyish

hi guys, i really need ur xpertise, i am very new to CL and i tried the 85 simple pump in patent and my size is 37.5. 
May i know what size should i order for lady gres in suede? same size as simple pump or bigger? 
and what bout the CASTILLANA - tied patent d'orsay? what size should i wear? can i use size 38.5?
another one is decollete, should i get 37.5 or 38? Thx a lot and please2 hurry coz i need to place an order asap. thx a lot ladies.


----------



## foxycleopatra

greyish said:


> hi guys, i really need ur xpertise, i am very new to CL and i tried the 85 simple pump in patent and my size is 37.5.
> May i know what size should i order for lady gres in suede? same size as simple pump or bigger?
> and what bout the CASTILLANA - tied patent d'orsay? what size should i wear? can i use size 38.5?
> another one is decollete, should i get 37.5 or 38? Thx a lot and please2 hurry coz i need to place an order asap. thx a lot ladies.


 
My recommendation:
Lady Gres in suede - 37.5 (or 38 if you have wide feet)
Castillana - 37.5
Decollete 868 - 38 or 38.5 (runs extremely small & narrow)


----------



## greyish

wow u r fast, thx u so mucchh foxy, i owe u one =)


----------



## greyish

sorry guys i have 2 more question, 1st what size should i buy for rolando? 38 or 38.5 or 37.5? and 2nd of all, if both are black suede, which ones will u guys prefer to buy lady gres or rolando? thx in advance.


----------



## foxycleopatra

greyish said:


> sorry guys i have 2 more question, 1st what size should i buy for rolando? 38 or 38.5 or 37.5? and 2nd of all, if both are black suede, which ones will u guys prefer to buy lady gres or rolando? thx in advance.


 
If you're a 37.5 in Simple 85 patent, you can rule out 37.5 in Rolando for sure as that will be too small for you.....you'd be either 38 or 38.5.  Between Lady Gres and Rolando I prefer Lady Gres personally; Lady Gres is more comfortable/walkable than Rolando for sure and IMO also a more timeless style.


----------



## debsmith

I'm getting ready to order a pair of CL Platform Ankle boots in suede...I normally wear a 7.5 boot.  Since these are suede should I still order a half size larger (as recommended) or will suede stretch some over time? I'd rather have them too snug than too loose.  This is the link:  

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&listSize=54&categoryId=544241&CMP=KNC-Google


----------



## ledaatomica

debsmith said:


> I'm getting ready to order a pair of CL Platform Ankle boots in suede...I normally wear a 7.5 boot. Since these are suede should I still order a half size larger (as recommended) or will suede stretch some over time? I'd rather have them too snug than too loose. This is the link:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...&listSize=54&categoryId=544241&CMP=KNC-Google


 
I have this Alta Ariella boot in suede but knee high. I have medium-width feet and sized up a full size for comfort. The boots will stretch though but they are a snug fit at the moment for me. Other ladies on the forum with narrow feet I think have sized up only 1/2 or found the boots to be TTS.


----------



## debsmith

Thanks...I ordered a half size larger.  Got them on sale at Bob Ellis (around $350 off) and they only had a 37 and a 38 available.  Hopefully they will work!


----------



## ledaatomica

what a great deal. I hope its works for you too!


----------



## compulsivepurse

I would like to pre-order a pair of Simple Pumps from Saks.

I am normally an EU 38, although a 37.5 in Choos, and a 38.5-39 in Brian Atwoods and Prada

These are my sizes in the following:

CL Decollete 868 and Zeppa: 39
CL 80mm Patent pigalle: got the 38.5 but are a little big because there is room at the heel - maybe should have tried the 38
CL red patent Yoyo: 37.5

So what would the best Simple Pump size be? Thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

my pigalle 100 size and simple size are the same. I would suggest you go with your ideal pigalle 80mm size.


----------



## ylime

I'm interested in a pair of tortoise Very Prive. I know that VPs are TTS, but I only have two pairs of Louboutins (100mm Patent Pigalle 38.5, espadrilles 38). I never tried on the Pigalle in a 38 because they didn't have a 38 available, but since I'm usually an US 8, should I go with a 38, or 38.5?


----------



## Queenie

ledaatomica said:


> Pigalles 100 mm heel will run TTS and for wider feet half size up, although the shoe is quite forgiving.


Thanks *ledaatomica*!  This is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> PIGALLE FINZI - TTS or if wide foot, half size up.


Rolando - TTS for me.  Everyone said go up but I went up a half size & it was too big...foot was sliding out.  My reg. Louboutin size would have been perfect, even in the toe box.


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know the sizing for the glitter CL platform slingbacks?? I'm normally a size 6 or 6.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know the sizing for the glitter CL platform slingbacks?? I'm normally a size 6 or 6.5.


 
They're TTS.


----------



## wantmore

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know the sizing for the glitter CL platform slingbacks?? I'm normally a size 6 or 6.5.


Seems like these would fit the same as the NP. I went 1/2 size up on NP b/c my feet are wide - the same size I take on Simple 85mm..


----------



## chicki-dy

Hi- this guide is awsome! what a great idea girlies! i need some help- have never bought CLs and want to get my first pair... i live in Sydney Australia and CL shoes are very rare here! so have never tried them on.... i am a small size 35, sometimes size 34, and would love to know which CL styles would fit my small feet? Am looking at buying a pair of Patent Rolondo in size 35... do we think these will fit me? Thanks heaps!


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hi CL ladies, I am hunting for a pair of CL Sock Mary Janes(I did not see too much already posted about these. I am a straight up 39.5 in MiuMiu/Prada and MJ. I can sometimes get away with a 39 in random european brands and shoes like dansko etc. I am a 8-8.5 in american brands like 9 West.  Any thoughts on what size I should be looking for? The insole of my fave shoes is aways 10 or just over 10 inches. Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## wantmore

spaceyjacy said:


> Hi CL ladies, I am hunting for a pair of CL Sock Mary Janes(I did not see too much already posted about these. I am a straight up 39.5 in MiuMiu/Prada and MJ. I can sometimes get away with a 39 in random european brands and shoes like dansko etc. I am a 8-8.5 in american brands like 9 West. Any thoughts on what size I should be looking for? The insole of my fave shoes is aways 10 or just over 10 inches. Any help would be much appreciated!!


I take the same size in the Sock Mary Janes as I do with Simple 85mm, but was a little loose on the heel. It wasn't bad though as the strap on top of the foot stops my feet from coming off the shoes (I'd rather have my shoes a little loose than a little ight, kwim?). I'd say take your regular size as in Nine West.


----------



## wantmore

chicki-dy said:


> Hi- this guide is awsome! what a great idea girlies! i need some help- have never bought CLs and want to get my first pair... i live in Sydney Australia and CL shoes are very rare here! so have never tried them on.... i am a small size 35, sometimes size 34, and would love to know which CL styles would fit my small feet? Am looking at buying a pair of Patent Rolondo in size 35... do we think these will fit me? Thanks heaps!


Sorry, can't help you with the Rolandos as I haven't tried them on myself. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Does anyone have sizing info for the Defils?  Looking into getting them for my sister who is a size 6, but has a narrow foot.


----------



## foxycleopatra

chicki-dy said:


> Hi- this guide is awsome! what a great idea girlies! i need some help- have never bought CLs and want to get my first pair... i live in Sydney Australia and CL shoes are very rare here! so have never tried them on.... i am a small size 35, sometimes size 34, and would love to know which CL styles would fit my small feet? Am looking at buying a pair of Patent Rolondo in size 35... do we think these will fit me? Thanks heaps!


 
Rolando's run small, so the 35 should fit you.  Another CL style that runs very small/narrow is the Decollete 868 (a 35 in that would fit a 4.5 or 4), which is practically CL's MOST CLASSIC style & a truly timeless shoe that never goes out of style (much more so than Rolando's or any platform shoes).  Personally I'd take the Decollete over the Rolando as I've found that especially for those with smaller feet (such as myself) the Rolando's really aren't that comfortable, hurts even more than the Decollete's.


----------



## spaceyjacy

wantmore said:


> I take the same size in the Sock Mary Janes as I do with Simple 85mm, but was a little loose on the heel. It wasn't bad though as the strap on top of the foot stops my feet from coming off the shoes (I'd rather have my shoes a little loose than a little ight, kwim?). I'd say take your regular size as in Nine West.



Sooo, I have another sizing question, its about the sock mary janes, but really would apply to any other styles folks could help me out with(Very Prive 70mm anyone?). I have read that CL runs small ans narrow. How narrow are we talking? Under 3 inches across? 3 1/4 inches? I found a pair of sock mary janes on ebay that are about 1/2 size larger(1/4 inch longer) than I would anticipate taking, but if these shoes run narrow I would need the extra room. 

P.S. I'm thinking I take a 40 in most CL shoes.

TIA


----------



## UliUli

Ladies, would you say that patent and suede bruges (cork heel) fit about the same? or is one roomy-er than the other? 
I know my size in patents, but now am looking at some suede ones on ebay  thanks!!!!


----------



## wantmore

Spacyjacey - You have to forgive me. I made a mistake. I take 1/2 size bigger in the Sock Mary Janes than in my Simple 85mm. I got the Sock 212 Mary Janes confused with the Eventa Mary Janes which is the same size as my 85mm. Sorry about the confusion.

The Sock Mary Janes were too tight in the toe box (I have wide feet). The leather was very stiff and thick. 

I don't have any VP, but I have No Prive in Patent Tiger. I tried on the same size as I have in Simple pumps and they were tight on the toe box but was okay length wise. Then, I tried on 1/2 size larger, and the toe box was better, but they were longer - UGH! The dilemma, b/c I have wide feet. I decided to keep my regular size - I'm hoping the toe box will stretch out even a tiny bit then I'll be fine.


----------



## spaceyjacy

wantmore said:


> Spacyjacey - You have to forgive me. I made a mistake. I take 1/2 size bigger in the Sock Mary Janes than in my Simple 85mm. I got the Sock 212 Mary Janes confused with the Eventa Mary Janes which is the same size as my 85mm. Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> The Sock Mary Janes were too tight in the toe box (I have wide feet). The leather was very stiff and thick.
> 
> I don't have any VP, but I have No Prive in Patent Tiger. I tried on the same size as I have in Simple pumps and they were tight on the toe box but was okay length wise. Then, I tried on 1/2 size larger, and the toe box was better, but they were longer - UGH! The dilemma, b/c I have wide feet. I decided to keep my regular size - I'm hoping the toe box will stretch out even a tiny bit then I'll be fine.



Thanks! I have wide feet too(across the ball), but narrow heels. Makes pumps difficult to size, no?


----------



## LavenderIce

chicki-dy said:


> Hi- this guide is awsome! what a great idea girlies! i need some help- have never bought CLs and want to get my first pair... i live in Sydney Australia and CL shoes are very rare here! so have never tried them on.... i am a small size 35, sometimes size 34, and would love to know which CL styles would fit my small feet? Am looking at buying a pair of Patent Rolondo in size 35... do we think these will fit me? Thanks heaps!


 
The Rolando is a stunning shoe!  I wish I could answer you in the best and most helpful way but I do not know your feet.  Are they wide or narrow?  The Rolando has a very narrow toe box.   I think you would be safe with anything from a 35-36 in this shoe as there are people who are fine with their true size and there are others who need to go a half size or full size up.  It seems those in the smaller size category do well with their true size, so based on that I would say if you are mostly a 34 a 35 in the rolando would be ok.  If your feet are wider it would be necessary to size up.  Good luck!


----------



## LavenderIce

UliUli said:


> Ladies, would you say that patent and suede bruges (cork heel) fit about the same? or is one roomy-er than the other?
> I know my size in patents, but now am looking at some suede ones on ebay  thanks!!!!


 
I would say they are relatively the same.  I do not do suede with shoes that much, but from what I have been told they stretch.


----------



## chicki-dy

Hi Foxycleopatra- thanks so much for your help! i ended up taking your advice and I just bought the decollete in a size 35 in tortoise! cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## chicki-dy

Hi lavenderlce- my feet are narrow and small... will wait for my decolletes to arrive, then the Rolandos will be next! Thanks for you help!


----------



## chicki-dy

foxycleopatra said:


> Rolando's run small, so the 35 should fit you.  Another CL style that runs very small/narrow is the Decollete 868 (a 35 in that would fit a 4.5 or 4), which is practically CL's MOST CLASSIC style & a truly timeless shoe that never goes out of style (much more so than Rolando's or any platform shoes).  Personally I'd take the Decollete over the Rolando as I've found that especially for those with smaller feet (such as myself) the Rolando's really aren't that comfortable, hurts even more than the Decollete's.



My patent turtle decolletes arrived today and OH MY GOD they are perfect!! so i would agree with foxycleopartra- these run very small and narrow.

Cant wait to add to my CL collection now!


----------



## abcecas123

I was reading some of the previous postings regarding sizing within Cl shoes. I'm looking into purchasing my very first pair and I found THIS on ebay that I really liked but I'm a little worry that they would not fit me. I'm a size 6.5 US and some 7, althought I have been buying 6.5 in that specific style of shoe (pump) my feet are bit chubby so I was wondering if this would be a good fit or if t would be 2 big. I read in a post that this Rolando shoes run as a true size.... help please .. . thanks


----------



## javaboo

abcecas123 said:


> I was reading some of the previous postings regarding sizing within Cl shoes. I'm looking into purchasing my very first pair and I found THIS on ebay that I really liked but I'm a little worry that they would not fit me. I'm a size 6.5 US and some 7, althought I have been buying 6.5 in that specific style of shoe (pump) my feet are bit chubby so I was wondering if this would be a good fit or if t would be 2 big. I read in a post that this Rolando shoes run as a true size.... help please .. . thanks



Are you saying you have another pair of Rolandos in a 6.5? I would go with whatever size you've been buying but these look like suede and suede stretches more than the other materials CL has used. 

I've been buying one whole size bigger (medium width) in patent so I would probably go 1/2 smaller for the suede ones.


----------



## abcecas123

No I do not have any CL at all this blue rolandos will be my first. What I meant is that whenever I buy that style shoe (PUMP) I have to get a 6.5 

So since this blue ones strech cuz of the suede should I get a 6.0 since Im a 6.5?


----------



## ewhitake

Hi - This is a GREAT thread!  Does anyone know why CL sizing isn't standardized?  I love the shoes but since I buy through the internet it can be a real bummer to my day when the shoes don't fit 

Anyway- I wear a size 40 in MB, 40.5 in Prada and a 9.5 in US brands.  Usually 40.5 in CL's work but not always.   This link is to a shoe on ebay that doesn't list a model( http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260196836657&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI).  Does anyone know if these run TTF or up/down a half size?

Thanks!


----------



## cjy

Does anyone have any info on sizing for the Modys? The NAP site says they run large, but not sure if I trust that. They are 70 heel with a pointed toe. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## javaboo

abcecas123 said:


> No I do not have any CL at all this blue rolandos will be my first. What I meant is that whenever I buy that style shoe (PUMP) I have to get a 6.5
> 
> So since this blue ones strech cuz of the suede should I get a 6.0 since Im a 6.5?



What I meant was go 1/2 size up. I have medium width foot (size 5 US regular) and went 1 full size up (36) for my patent Rolandos. If it were me buying these shoes I would get a 35.5.  

If you think your feet is wider than normal then I would go with 1/2 size to 1 size up. I hope that makes sense (the toe box is really narrow for the Rolandos). You can always put heel grips in.


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know how the 100mm clichy fits? Should I got 1/2 up or 1 full size up like my decolletes?


----------



## loveaddict

im super confuse, i am size 37.5 for simple pumps, may i know what size in US is that? 6.5 or 6 or 7? i am planning to order from neiman for architek. thx


----------



## abcecas123

javaboo said:


> What I meant was go 1/2 size up. I have medium width foot (size 5 US regular) and went 1 full size up (36) for my patent Rolandos. If it were me buying these shoes I would get a 35.5.
> 
> If you think your feet is wider than normal then I would go with 1/2 size to 1 size up. I hope that makes sense (the toe box is really narrow for the Rolandos). You can always put heel grips in.


 
OK let me see if i get it. So since im a 6.5 I should get a 7 on rolandos? but what about suede, i thought someone here mention they strech so shouldnt i get my size? 

im soo sorry, im just very confused and i do not want to buy something that will not fit me, althought i could go to a department store here in try them on.thx


----------



## loveaddict

im super confuse, i am size 37.5 for simple pumps, may i know what size in US is that? 6.5 or 6 or 7? i am planning to order from Neiman for architek. thx pleaseeee help, coz i am going to order soon. thx guys


----------



## javaboo

loveaddict said:


> im super confuse, i am size 37.5 for simple pumps, may i know what size in US is that? 6.5 or 6 or 7? i am planning to order from Neiman for architek. thx pleaseeee help, coz i am going to order soon. thx guys



37.5 = 7.5 US. I'm waiting for my architek but I heard they are TTS.


----------



## foxycleopatra

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know how the 100mm clichy fits? Should I got 1/2 up or 1 full size up like my decolletes?


 
For my black patent Clichy 100's, I took my Decollete 868 size and they fit perfectly (I have to wear that same size for Decollete 868 but in the Decollete it's really tight....no choice though as going up 1/2 size would mean overly loose.....but in Clichy 100 it's a perfect, "comfortably tight" fit).  When giving advice on the Clichy 100 I tend to recommend Decollete 868 size for most.


----------



## loveaddict

Hi ladies, anybody ever heard of SIMPLE KID PUMP http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=3373&cat=0&page=1#  please please i do need advice on the sizing, i am 37.5 on normal simple pumps 85mm patent, what size should i wear for the simple kid pump in leather?


----------



## wantmore

^The Simple Kid Pump is the leather version and not the patent. I only have the Kid and the patent in No Prive and I wear the same size for both. Since you already have the Simple in Patent, I would get the same size in Kid.


----------



## lothlorien14

I am a US 9 







Would these be ok in 39/9 or should i go a half size up.  I only have the Iowa so far in a 39.5 and they are a little too big although i have wide feet. TIA XX


----------



## javaboo

Those are the yoyos. I have the 110 mm patent nude ones and I went for my regular US size. My SA said they would eventually stretch out.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Castillana owners:  I found a size 41.5 in black and I am normally a 42 in CLs...I was wondering how the sizing is for you on these...especially since they are d'orsay I was thinking I might be able to get away with a 41.5 (hoping)


----------



## ashakes

^^^just pmed you, but they should work for you since they are a d'orsay. I have the 40 (i'm a US 9) and they are a tad big so I had to put inserts in.  I had stockings on when I wore them both times in Vegas so that didn't help either.  I really need a 39.5 if anything, but they were sold out of that size so I went w/ the 40.  Good luck!


----------



## chicki-dy

I just found a pair of PIGALLE 70 in patent leopard.... any advice on sizing for this shoe with this heel height (2.75")? My decolletes are a size 35... would the 35 in these fit me? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

chicki-dy said:


> I just found a pair of PIGALLE 70 in patent leopard.... any advice on sizing for this shoe with this heel height (2.75")? My decolletes are a size 35... would the 35 in these fit me? Any help would be appreciated!!


 
Pigalle 70 runs true-to-size to a tiny bit large (for smaller sizes, Pigalle almost never runs small in my experience)....so on the opposite spectrum from Decollete 868's.  The 35 in Pigalle 70 fits bigger than a 35 in Decollete 868 for sure.  But you *might* be able to solve the problem using an insole pad and/or heel grips....depends on how good of a fit you want.


----------



## chicki-dy

foxycleopatra said:


> Pigalle 70 runs true-to-size to a tiny bit large (for smaller sizes, Pigalle almost never runs small in my experience)....so on the opposite spectrum from Decollete 868's. The 35 in Pigalle 70 fits bigger than a 35 in Decollete 868 for sure. But you *might* be able to solve the problem using an insole pad and/or heel grips....depends on how good of a fit you want.


 
thanks foxycleopatra- i had a feeling this was the case 

how about nude patent prive peep-toes?


----------



## *Lo

I wear simples in a 41.5 and peanuts in 41, I just ordered a pair of yoyo's in 41 do you think they will be ok? they only had the 41 left and i really wanted them


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Lo said:


> I wear simples in a 41.5 and peanuts in 41, I just ordered a pair of yoyo's in 41 do you think they will be ok? they only had the 41 left and i really wanted them


 
I think they should be OK.  I am a 37.5 in my 85mm yoyos, am usually a TTS 38, and my decolletes size is 39.  So basically I had to size down 1/2 size in the yoyos (because of the peep toe, I guess).


----------



## compulsivepurse

debsmith said:


> Thanks...I ordered a half size larger. Got them on sale at Bob Ellis (around $350 off) and they only had a 37 and a 38 available. Hopefully they will work!


 
Not sure if deb will check back.  Just wondering how the size worked out on your Ariella ankle boot.  Barneys only has a 38 and 39 left.  I am a TTS US 8 and was wondering if I could get away with ordering a 38, or if I would have to go 1 size up since the don't have my 1/2 size up. Thanks.


----------



## fmd914

Hi all!  Has anyone tried the Melissandre leather boot?  How do they run in sizing? 

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## KDB

I was wondering how the CL Pass runs.  I want to order a pair but I am not sure.  I am a 6.5...my CL simples are 6.5.  Pass is a simple d'orsay back w/ a simple strap in front.  Do I need 6.5 or 7??
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

If you are referring to the Passmule Leather D'orsay then those should run TTS because of the open toe, but if its the En Passant style then I am not sure. If I were to guess it would be half size up as the closed toes usually are for me, especially patent.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My Castillanas just arrived and I can confirm that a size 41.5 in this style will fit those who normally need a 42 in most CLs.  



ashakes said:


> ^^^just pmed you, but they should work for you since they are a d'orsay. I have the 40 (i'm a US 9) and they are a tad big so I had to put inserts in.  I had stockings on when I wore them both times in Vegas so that didn't help either.  I really need a 39.5 if anything, but they were sold out of that size so I went w/ the 40.  Good luck!


----------



## KDB

ledaatomica said:


> If you are referring to the Passmule Leather D'orsay then those should run TTS because of the open toe, but if its the En Passant style then I am not sure. If I were to guess it would be half size up as the closed toes usually are for me, especially patent.



It is the open toe.  I received the shoe today and i was not sure if I need to go up a size to 7 or if the 6 1/2 I received is fine.   Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My Castillanas just arrived and I can confirm that a size 41.5 in this style will fit those who normally need a 42 in most CLs.


 Are you happy with them?? I know how excited you were when you ordered. How do they feel on? Please post pics, as these are sexy shoes that must be shared with your TPF buddies.


----------



## JRed

has anyone tried on the salopette?  any sizing info would be great.  tia.


----------



## foxycleopatra

JRed said:


> has anyone tried on the salopette? any sizing info would be great. tia.
> View attachment 324833


 
I found the Salopette 100mm version (which is the one pictured aboved) to be true-to-size.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I love them!!!  I feel like such a vixen in them.  They feel good but like some of my CLs the toe box will need a lil stretching.  I own a shoe stretcher and do it myself...and I also use pliers   I did this to my Mouche shoes and now the toe area is a perfect fit. They are very comfy to walk in.  The open d'orsay style is always very comfortable in my opinion.  I will post on the Post your CLs thread in a sec!  



cjy said:


> Are you happy with them?? I know how excited you were when you ordered. How do they feel on? Please post pics, as these are sexy shoes that must be shared with your TPF buddies.


----------



## JRed

foxycleopatra said:


> I found the Salopette 100mm version (which is the one pictured aboved) to be true-to-size.


 
thanks foxy!


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Dear CL experts, How does the *Architek 37942 Slingbacks* run? 
I usually wear Gucci US 6.5B and BCBGirls sz 7 & Enzo Angiolini sz US 6.5-7
Will sz 37/7 (according to saks.com) fit perfectly on me?

TIA!


----------



## Edrine

ch3rrybl0ss0ms said:


> Dear CL experts, How does the *Architek 37942 Slingbacks* run?
> I usually wear Gucci US 6.5B and BCBGirls sz 7 & Enzo Angiolini sz US 6.5-7
> Will sz 37/7 (according to saks.com) fit perfectly on me?
> 
> TIA!


 
they are tts i think you'll be ok with 36.5


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

saks doesn't have sz 36.5 in stock! 
anyway, Thanks *Edrine* for your reply 
I'll keep on checkin then... 

Luv your signature btw


----------



## panrixx

Does anyone know how the L'Wren Scott (by Louboutin) Pleat-Front Pumps are sized?


----------



## poshbags

these i LOVE............anyone know the sizing?? TIA


----------



## wantmore

^^I tried these at the store in my regular size and they are tight on the toe box. I went up 1/2 size and they were slipping off me (I have wide feet). Ended up not buying it.


----------



## panrixx

panrixx said:


> Does anyone know how the L'Wren Scott (by Louboutin) Pleat-Front Pumps are sized?


 
Anyone know?


----------



## hlfinn

hi. really confused.  i'm trying to find a pair of yoyos and well they're hard to find anyway but i don;t know what range of sizes to look through. i am generally a 9 or a 40 in manolos. i just got 40.5 cl boots that seemed a little tight at the toe but generally the right size. i've been reading this thread but can't tell how the yoyos fit. thanks.


----------



## LavenderIce

panrixx said:


> Anyone know?


 
Wish I knew.  Those are nice!  I like the pleating.



hlfinn said:


> hi. really confused. i'm trying to find a pair of yoyos and well they're hard to find anyway but i don;t know what range of sizes to look through. i am generally a 9 or a 40 in manolos. i just got 40.5 cl boots that seemed a little tight at the toe but generally the right size. i've been reading this thread but can't tell how the yoyos fit. thanks.


 
Do you have other CLs besides the boots?  My guess would be anywhere from 40-41.  There are a few ladies here who had had to go a half size up from their CL size for the yoyos.  I went with my true CL size.


----------



## Cristina

I may have missed this, but how is the sizing on the *Activas?*  Small, large or TTS?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Cristina said:


> I may have missed this, but how is the sizing on the *Activas?* Small, large or TTS?


 
Runs extremely small & narrow....for the larger sizes, best to size up *at least* one full size; for the smaller sizes, size up at least half a size, going up a full size most likely won't even be too big.


----------



## meela188

does anyone know about the sizing of ernaesta plateau? i usually wear a 41 because i have a wide foot. so what size should i get in the plateau's a 41 or a 42, thanks in advance.


----------



## poshchick

Sorry if this has already been covered, the search is not working. I have just got the Very Prives which say on the first page runs true to size. The size 4 (my size) feel a little loose on me and I'm not sure heel grips are going to solve it. Would I be better getting the smaller size as they are suede and I'm sure someone said they stretch out? 

TIA! 

xx


----------



## loveaddict

hi guyss, i am using simple pump 85 and lady gres suede in size 38, i can use 37.5  also for simple pump 85 but a bit tight but still ok. may i know what size that i should order for ARCHITEK sling? 37.5 or 38? my right foot is 37.5 and my left is 38 hiks... which one do u think will be better? i am scared that the strap will be too tight if i take 37.5 and it will be to loose if i take 38. so should i go with 37.5? or 38? thx u so muccch for your kind attention and help.


----------



## ewhitake

Got a question about Lapono's.  Finially found me a pair but I can't get the zipper to close.  I normally wear a 40 in JC or Manolo's and can usually get by in a 40.5 or 41's in CL.
I'm assuming the shoe was designed to be worn with the zipper closed, right? -So what size should I have gotten?
-Has anyone else had the same problem?

I'm considering keeping the shoe and just wearing it with the zipper open.

Thoughts anyone!


----------



## Stinas

ewhitake said:


> Got a question about Lapono's. Finially found me a pair but I can't get the zipper to close. I normally wear a 40 in JC or Manolo's and can usually get by in a 40.5 or 41's in CL.
> I'm assuming the shoe was designed to be worn with the zipper closed, right? -So what size should I have gotten?
> -Has anyone else had the same problem?
> 
> I'm considering keeping the shoe and just wearing it with the zipper open.
> 
> Thoughts anyone!


Maybe there is a defect in the zipper?
I needed a full size up in them and the zipper went up fine.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I had the Lapano and returned size 42 (my normal CL size) as it was ultra small to the point I couldn't even get half my foot in the shoe.  It seemed a full size smaller.   I sold it on ebay to someone to normally wears a size 41 CL and a US 9.5 to 10 and they said they fit perfectly.  I'd probably wait on a different boot...its a lot of money to not be able to wear them full zipped.  



ewhitake said:


> Got a question about Lapono's.  Finially found me a pair but I can't get the zipper to close.  I normally wear a 40 in JC or Manolo's and can usually get by in a 40.5 or 41's in CL.
> I'm assuming the shoe was designed to be worn with the zipper closed, right? -So what size should I have gotten?
> -Has anyone else had the same problem?
> 
> I'm considering keeping the shoe and just wearing it with the zipper open.
> 
> Thoughts anyone!


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

ladies, how does the glitter pump (slingback) fit? I usually wear us 6.5-7.... will sz 37 fit perfectly on me???

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## ewhitake

BlkLadyLaw and Stinas, thanks for your quick reply.  I just got an email from a friend of mine who also has a pair and she said her SA told her the boot was meant to be worn with the zipper down.  The zipper is light weight and decorative. Gives the shoe and edge. If you can zip them up, good for you but you don't have too.
What do you think?


----------



## wantmore

loveaddict said:


> hi guyss, i am using simple pump 85 and lady gres suede in size 38, i can use 37.5 also for simple pump 85 but a bit tight but still ok. may i know what size that i should order for ARCHITEK sling? 37.5 or 38? my right foot is 37.5 and my left is 38 hiks... which one do u think will be better? i am scared that the strap will be too tight if i take 37.5 and it will be to loose if i take 38. so should i go with 37.5? or 38? thx u so muccch for your kind attention and help.


I would go with the 37.5. The leather on the Architek is very soft and would stretch out in time. If you go with the 38, it might feel just right soon after you purchase it, but may become loose over time.

I wear a 37 in Sipmle 85 (I can also go 36.5, but I want to be comfy from the get-go)and tried on a 37 and 37.5 in the Architek. The 37.5 was too loose and the 37 was okay but the sling was still loose. I think I would've been better getting the 36.5 in them.


----------



## abcecas123

Does anyone know if a size 6.5 in the suede rolandos will fit a person that usually wears a size 6.5 in any other designers shoe? like SM, Bakers, etc? Or will it be 2 small since CL's run small? Dont this suppously stretch, but how much? Enough to fit me perfect after I used them for some time?


----------



## foxycleopatra

meela188 said:


> does anyone know about the sizing of ernaesta plateau? i usually wear a 41 because i have a wide foot. so what size should i get in the plateau's a 41 or a 42, thanks in advance.


 
Ernesta Plateau runs pretty small; if you usually wear 41 I'd get a 42 in those for sure.


----------



## foxycleopatra

abcecas123 said:


> Does anyone know if a size 6.5 in the suede rolandos will fit a person that usually wears a size 6.5 in any other designers shoe? like SM, Bakers, etc? Or will it be 2 small since CL's run small? Dont this suppously stretch, but how much? Enough to fit me perfect after I used them for some time?


 
You mean 36.5 in suede Rolando's?  Unfortunately I think those will be too small for you; I'm a 36.5 in suede Rolando's (snug fit but 37 is a bit loose) and in Steve Madden's I'm generally a 5.5-6.  I suppose you could take the 36.5 suede Rolando's and get them professionally stretched though (at a cobbler).


----------



## Cristina

foxycleopatra said:


> Runs extremely small & narrow....for the larger sizes, best to size up *at least* one full size; for the smaller sizes, size up at least half a size, going up a full size most likely won't even be too big.


 
Thanks, *foxy!*  I guess I'll just have to wait for a 40.5 or 41 to pop up.  I'd love to get a pair of the white Activas with the python heel


----------



## Lynn12

ewhitake said:


> BlkLadyLaw and Stinas, thanks for your quick reply. I just got an email from a friend of mine who also has a pair and she said her SA told her the boot was meant to be worn with the zipper down. The zipper is light weight and decorative. Gives the shoe and edge. If you can zip them up, good for you but you don't have too.
> What do you think?


 
I have the Lapanos and they run very small.  You need a whole size up.  I even wore them around the house with socks on to stretch them out even more because I could have taken a half size larger.  I think that the shoe looks better with the zipper closed.  See pic below.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cristina said:


> Thanks, *foxy!* I guess I'll just have to wait for a 40.5 or 41 to pop up. I'd love to get a pair of the white Activas with the python heel


 
I saw a size 40 in Saks Las Vegas of that very shoe.  You can call your local saks to do a search.  Maybe they will be able to find your size.


----------



## ewhitake

Lynn12 said:


> I have the Lapanos and they run very small.  You need a whole size up.  I even wore them around the house with socks on to stretch them out even more because I could have taken a half size larger.  I think that the shoe looks better with the zipper closed.  See pic below.



Gorgeous pic!  Wish I felt that comfortable in them.  You're right.  The shoe runs small cause a 41 should be way too big for me.  Actually they almost are cause my heel slips.
Anyway, wore them to work. Big mistake! But they're so beautiful I couldn't resist showing them off.  With the zipper down.  Maybe they'll stretch :s  So I wear them to work and well...I have to learn a whole new way of walking!  They are too high!  Guess they'll sit in my closet waiting for a special night out or something :shame:


----------



## Chins4

Hi, does anyone know how the sizing on the Miss Fred shoe boot come up :wondering - I'm a 37 but have had to have CLs in 38 before (especially in patent) to get the fit? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Roo

The sizing is so odd.  In some CL styles I can wear a 39.5, in others, a 41 is too small!


----------



## Cristina

LavenderIce said:


> I saw a size 40 in Saks Las Vegas of that very shoe. You can call your local saks to do a search. Maybe they will be able to find your size.


 
Were they on sale? 

How does the tiger print Very Prive run?  At least I think this is the VP!  I really like the print :shame:


----------



## LavenderIce

Cristina, the python activas were on sale and the tiger print VPs (were also on sale at saks.com but sold out) are pretty true to size.


----------



## Cristina

^ Ack! The activas were on sale  I would have loved to get the tiger VPs on sale.  I may have to think about them.  I love the print, though


----------



## debwonger

Can anyone describe a 1/2 size difference in the patent VP's?  I'm a pretty standard 38 width and length, and always pass up 38.5's on ebay thinking they'll be too big, but in patent I wouldn't mind a tiny bit more width.  Will they be uncomfortably long?  My kid leather Lady Gres are 38's and even with heel liners I can feel them loosening.  Unfortunately none of my stores have patent VP's for me to try on the 38.5's.  Thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how the sizing on the Miss Fred shoe boot come up :wondering - I'm a 37 but have had to have CLs in 38 before (especially in patent) to get the fit? Any help much appreciated!


 

I tried Miss fred on once. I had to try on a full size up in patent for them to fit. Even then they were a bit snug. So I would say at least 1 full size up to 1.5. They are quite narrow. I found this style to be very uncomfortable.  :s


----------



## ronsdiva

Does anyone know if the patent VP's run smaller or tighter than regular VP's. I know I am my usual CL size (40) in the regular leather NP's and Architeks. I got the 70mm pigalle patents and had to take a 10.5, but they have a pointed toe. I preordered the 40 from NM, but I want to make certain they don't run small while they still have the 40.5 in the pink. Based on Lavender Ice's answer above it sounds like they should be true to my regular CL size.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Ledaatomica 

Can anyone advise on fit for patent Horatios - are they TTS? Or should I go up a half size?

Thnks!


----------



## debwonger

I tried on the Horatio patent slingbacks in my VP size (which is also my Simples size) and they fit fine.


----------



## JRed

for the ladies with simple pumps, should i get the same size for patents as i would for the standard leather?  tia.


----------



## yolllzzz

Newbie here...
Can anyone let me know how these fit and what the style name is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290199333583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Thanks!


----------



## mimi23

*Hello ladies...*

*need a bit of help from a CL expert! I wear a size 39.5 in the Alicettes and size 40 in the Hung ups. My standard size is a 39.*

*What size should i get in Declic and   ERNESTA PLATEAU ?*

*Merci all!*


----------



## javaboo

I also need to know how the Declic run but the 130mm version.


----------



## eeyore

I wanted to know how the Soms fit?

I tried searching on this thread and couldn't find anyones input on it. 

If anyone could post some info on it I would appreciate it.


----------



## Kamilla850

javaboo said:


> I also need to know how the Declic run but the 130mm version.


 
In my experience, the declics 120/130 run about 1/2 a size small beause the toe box is tiny.  I sized up 1/2 a size and although the length is a bit long on me, my toes are still crammed into the toe box (sorry I know that is not a pleasant visual).


----------



## foxycleopatra

javaboo said:


> I also need to know how the Declic run but the 130mm version.


 
It runs like Pigalle 120 (for the larger sizes, they find it's true to size or small/narrow; for the small sizes, it runs big and you have to size down).  I'm pretty sure you'll need a 34.5 or (at the largest) a 35 in the 130mm version.  I tried it on and the 36 was so big and 35 fits me snugly (and from what I remember my feet are about 1/2 a size larger than yours).


----------



## pluiee

i was hoping someone could help me with these shoes 

i usually wear a 40 in simples and other closed toe CLs and a 39.5 with open toed CLs.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25592
should i go for 40 or 40.5 in these? (Mody Leather Pumps)
TIA!!


----------



## javaboo

foxycleopatra said:


> It runs like Pigalle 120 (for the larger sizes, they find it's true to size or small/narrow; for the small sizes, it runs big and you have to size down).  I'm pretty sure you'll need a 34.5 or (at the largest) a 35 in the 130mm version.  I tried it on and the 36 was so big and 35 fits me snugly (and from what I remember my feet are about 1/2 a size larger than yours).



 Thanks foxy! I usually take your advice cuz you know how my feet are like. Do you know if they even make a pair in 34.5? You ordered a 35 then right? If you did I would need a 34.5 for sure! I don't think even eBay has that size!


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Advice please - I am a 37 but I take a 37.5 in the CL Simple Kid Pump and a 38 in the Miss Fred. I have been drooling over the shoes below - suede platform decolletes in 37.5 - but will they fit? Should I go for the 38? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300192745481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## danicky

Hi, does anyone know how the "White Mesh Cork Marchand " fit? I am a size 7US. Please help!!!!

TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Girls

I so love this shoe but it's a 37.5 and I'm a 37................it's a decollete so it's going to be too small isn't it? You can tell me the truth..........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=110211253339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I'd say a 38



danicky said:


> Hi, does anyone know how the "White Mesh Cork Marchand " fit? I am a size 7US. Please help!!!!
> 
> TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debwonger

Chins, with reference to both of those Decolletes you're considering, you will probably be fine in length, but how are your feet in width?  If you're on the normal-to-narrow side, a 37.5 Decollete would be OK.  I have normal width and have a pair in my Simples size, in eel and one 1/2 size larger, in patent.  Both fit, but the 1/2 size larger is more comfortable.   If your feet are on the wider side (especially in the toe area) I would highly recommend going to a 38.  But, if you're really on the fence, keep in mind that both the suede and the pony will stretch a little.


----------



## Chins4

debwonger said:


> Chins, with reference to both of those Decolletes you're considering, you will probably be fine in length, but how are your feet in width? If you're on the normal-to-narrow side, a 37.5 Decollete would be OK. I have normal width and have a pair in my Simples size, in eel and one 1/2 size larger, in patent. Both fit, but the 1/2 size larger is more comfortable. If your feet are on the wider side (especially in the toe area) I would highly recommend going to a 38. But, if you're really on the fence, keep in mind that both the suede and the pony will stretch a little.


 
Thanks Debwonger - think I'm normal-ish. Simple's are slightly tight across the toe on 1 foot but no so much as to be uncomfortable. Think I might have to go for it on the Pony, but will perhaps trade up to 38 on the red karey patents I'm also watching (curse this CL obsession!). Trying to be sure as trans-atlantic returns not so easy and US traders seem to have all the best stuff at the moment. And don't even get me started on customs duties!


----------



## javaboo

danicky said:


> Hi, does anyone know how the "White Mesh Cork Marchand " fit? I am a size 7US. Please help!!!!
> 
> TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have this shoe and I got a half size bigger than my US size. It really depends how wide your feet are. I thinking my is normal width.


----------



## Benedikte

Hi! 
I`m lookng at a pair of white yoyo sling size 41,5 and a pair of red yoyo sling size 42- and I don`t know which ones to get? I have the black patent yoyo 85 in a size 42, and with an insole, they fit great. Worried they will be to big in a 42 with the elastic band on the heel...? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## mimi23

*I love these Cls. I was wondering if I Should go up a size? or just half a size?*

*Please let me know.... *

*Thanks*

*Mimi*


----------



## Shasta

*Hi Mimi!  I was wondering the same thing.  I just preordered the luggage brown sandal in my usual CL size.  I wonder if anyone has either of these on the forum yet.*


----------



## KillerTofu

Does anyone know if the Merry-Go-Round runs large? There is a pair listed on eBay that says the insole length is 10", but it's only a 38. A 10" insole would normally be like a 39, right? Or maybe this style just runs large? Any insight would be appreciated.






(pic-saks.com)


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ I sized up 1/2 size in this pair (they run small). I just measured the insole of my Simple pumps and it was like 10.25'' (roughly) and they're a 38.5. So a 10'' is about right for a 38.


----------



## Shasta

*All right darlings, pease do help me.  I know a few of you have tried these on, some mentioned that they are not too comfortable.  I don't care about the whole comfort thing.  How was the sizing?  I, like many of you have fallen in love with this blue!  I can't find it any other style at the moment and I need to pre-order this.  Please help!*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180138&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709363&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1201555547876


----------



## Shasta

*I wear a 38 in Manolo D'orsay's and 38.5-39 in other Manolos, 7.5-8 US if that helps! TIA!*


----------



## Edrine

Benedikte said:


> Hi!
> I`m lookng at a pair of white yoyo sling size 41,5 and a pair of red yoyo sling size 42- and I don`t know which ones to get? I have the black patent yoyo 85 in a size 42, and with an insole, they fit great. Worried they will be to big in a 42 with the elastic band on the heel...? Any advice? Thanks


 

i think you'll be fine with 41.5


----------



## Edrine

does the minibout run tts like vp?


----------



## priiin

^ I don't have them, but if I remember correctly I had to size up 1/2 size at Saks.


----------



## Stinas

Edrine said:


> does the minibout run tts like vp?


TTS for me.


----------



## Lola24

Just ordered red patent t strap sandals I've been eyeing, but they're a size bigger than my normal size!!  I'm usually a 37 but did have to squeeze my foot into 37 yoyo pumps I got this fall, they're small but I can deal but I'm thinking if these run like the yoyo's the 38 may be only a tad big so maybe I can make them work, I HOPE.  I don't have a pic and I think I got one of the last pairs b/c they aren't on nm.com anymore.......hope they don't get cancelled too ugh.  They were $288 + free shipping


----------



## canismajor

They def run small, but in the end, a little too big is better than too small.

If you didn't know already, there are these wonderful things called Foot Petals.  In case they're too big, you can get 'Tip Toes' to prevent your foot from slipping further downward; 'Heavely Heelz' to grip the back of your heel from slipping out; 'Strappy Strips' to make the straps more snug.

Hope this helps!


----------



## foxycleopatra

If you're talking about the "Ernest" peep-toe t-strap sandals, then yes those definitely run very small.  I sized up 1/2 size and could even do a full size up.


----------



## Lola24

xnplo said:


> They def run small, but in the end, a little too big is better than too small.
> 
> If you didn't know already, there are these wonderful things called Foot Petals.  In case they're too big, you can get 'Tip Toes' to prevent your foot from slipping further downward; 'Heavely Heelz' to grip the back of your heel from slipping out; 'Strappy Strips' to make the straps more snug.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Oh, I think I own everything foot petals sells!! I keep extras in my drawer, this is exactly what I'm planning if they're a tad big, thanks!


----------



## Lola24

they are these but red, thanks girls!


----------



## Lola24

Well saks is claiming they are true to size but I don't think that exists for CL..


----------



## canismajor

Lola24 said:


> Just ordered red patent t strap sandals I've been eyeing, but they're a size bigger than my normal size!! I'm usually a 37 but did have to squeeze my foot into 37 yoyo pumps I got this fall, they're small but I can deal but I'm thinking if these run like the yoyo's the 38 may be only a tad big so maybe I can make them work, I HOPE. I don't have a pic and I think I got one of the last pairs b/c they aren't on nm.com anymore.......hope they don't get cancelled too ugh. They were $288 + free shipping


 
These patent t-straps you're referring to are Ernestas?  Let us know how they turn out...


----------



## ronsdiva

Congrats. I hope you do get them. They look cute.


----------



## foxycleopatra

foxycleopatra said:


> If you're talking about the "Ernest" peep-toe t-strap sandals, then yes those definitely run very small. I sized up 1/2 size and could even do a full size up.


 
Oops sorry I meant the "Ernesta".....left out the last letter.


----------



## Lola24

they're not ernesta but just like them w/o platform....smaller heel, but they're perfect when I want a heel but not something super high!


----------



## Cristina

Pretty!  I'm praying to the shoe gods that they'll fit  you


----------



## Lola24

^^ LOL thanks Cristiana!


----------



## ladydeluxe

the ernestas do run small. not sure about the kika, but i guess they are pretty similar? i got my ernies half size bigger and they fit just right for me, though the ankle straps are a little loose. i might need to get an extra hole punctured for better grip. anyhoo, that's such a fab deal! can't wait to see piccies


----------



## Lola24

Ok, I have a feeling they'll be a bit big but I'm still hoping I can work around it!!! thanks everyone!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ you could always send them to the cobbler's to get them professionally 'insoled' by adding an extra padding. the t-straps don't come with lightly padded insoles, unlike the yoyos, VPs, SPs and etc. my mom did this when her slides didn't fit well enough and there was space between her skinny feet and the slides LOL. hope that helps! GL!


----------



## minami

hi ladies, I usually wear a 39 in most shoes, have not bought loubs before, but do u gals think that a patent yoyo in 40.5 will be too big? thanks! maybe those heel stuff will help?


----------



## Lynn12

Lola24 said:


> Just ordered red patent t strap sandals I've been eyeing, but they're a size bigger than my normal size!! I'm usually a 37 but did have to squeeze my foot into 37 yoyo pumps I got this fall, they're small but I can deal but I'm thinking if these run like the yoyo's the 38 may be only a tad big so maybe I can make them work, I HOPE. I don't have a pic and I think I got one of the last pairs b/c they aren't on nm.com anymore.......hope they don't get cancelled too ugh. They were $288 + free shipping


 
The Ernestas definitely run small.  I bought the black patent leather without the platform and I should have gone a whole size up.  They are too tight, so I had to put them on ebay.  Lovely shoe and I hate that mine do not fit!


----------



## Chins4

Hoping you ladies can advise...

New Patent Decollete Zeppas arrived today. Mindful of the rep that Decolletes have for running small I ordered a full size up (38 - I'm usually a 37). Huge disappointment.....too big/long although ok on the toe! I'm currently on the hunt for patent and pony Decolletes - dilemma, do I size down to a 37.5 and risk tight on the toes?? What do you think?

I'm a 37.5 in simple pumps and a 38 in Miss Freds as a guide...............


----------



## Lola24

The pair I got look exactly like the ernestas to me but no platform and saks is calling them kika.  Anyway the size I ordered is a whole size too big, if what you're saying is true for this shoe I may be in luck!  Thanks!


----------



## Shasta

*I just got a great deal on these on BG.com in black.  I guessed on the size b/c I have never tried on this style.  Does anyone know how it runs?  Does anyone own this?  The size available was a 38.5.  If anyone has these and would be kind enough to measure the insole, I would so appreciate it!  I really hope they fit!  *


----------



## foxycleopatra

Shasta said:


> *I just got a great deal on these on BG.com in black. I guessed on the size b/c I have never tried on this style. Does anyone know how it runs? Does anyone own this? The size available was a 38.5. If anyone has these and would be kind enough to measure the insole, I would so appreciate it! I really hope they fit! *


 
Shasta, which style are you referring to?  Do you have a photo or web link of the shoe?


----------



## Shasta

*http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109*


----------



## Shasta

*Sorry, I was a little over excited!  I forgot to post the link!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

Shasta said:


> *http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat221109*


 
This "Drapanova" style is more or less true-to-size as I've found, or a bit small for some people (doesn't run super super small like a lot of the other CL styles).


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone know how Foxtrots run? Suddenly interested in them, now that they have sold out...looking on e**Y for a pair!


----------



## peppers90

foxycleopatra said:


> This "Drapanova" style is more or less true-to-size as I've found, or a bit small for some people (doesn't run super super small like a lot of the other CL styles).


 

 I have 36 in Drapanova and they are SUPER comfy...I usually wear 35.5...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Does anyone know how Decolstrass run? I'm a US 8 and I normally wear a 38.5 in CLs, and I'm wondering if a size 38 I'm looking at on ebay  will fit. Thanks!


----------



## Red Queen

I run true to size in open-toed, smooth or suede leather CLs, 1/2 size up in closed-toed smooth or suede pumps or boots, and 1 size up in anything patent.


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MPA*, I'm not exactly sure how they run. I know the particular style you're looking at (with the crystals) are similar to the helmuts, which run big, but my best suggestion (if no one on here can help you) is to ask the seller.


----------



## young_princess

does the pigalle run TTS? if they pinch my feet, does that mean I have to go a size up? And also, does the pigalle come in less than 4"?


----------



## stevenash

Hi, young_princess.  I know that the higher Pigalles (such as the 120mm) tend to run large.  I think that the pair I have is 70mm, and I have them in leopard patent in a 40.5 - which is my true CL size.  By "true CL size", I mean that most of my CLs are size 40.5.  I have 2 pairs in 41, and 1 in 40, I think, and everything else is 40.5.  I wish that I had bought them in 41.  

I'm not sure what kind of shoes you typically wear, but I'd suggest going up a 1/2 size from what you normally wear in Manolo or Choo for the 70mm Pigalle.


----------



## catcat

Quick question, I have usually a 39 in VP's but my foot is nearly as long (not spilling out forbid) as the sole but if I wear them with tights I sometimes even slip out of them. For summer I was considering a 39 1/2 but I fear my foot slipping out or my toes sliding down ...?
Anybody have this problem?


----------



## Cristina

How does the sizing run for the O My Slingbacks?  In open/peep toe slings such as the Architek I'm a 39.5.  Should I size up to a 40 because of the closed toe?  They're available in blue kid at Barneys, but also in nude patent at Saks.  What color to get?


----------



## Edrine

Cristina said:


> How does the sizing run for the O My Slingbacks? In open/peep toe slings such as the Architek I'm a 39.5. Should I size up to a 40 because of the closed toe? They're available in blue kid at Barneys, but also in nude patent at Saks. What color to get?


 

i've tried them on at nordies..they run small.i think you should take the 40.5 IMO.


----------



## Cristina

Edrine said:


> i've tried them on at nordies..they run small.i think you should take the 40.5 IMO.


 
Thank you!  Did you like them - did they seem comfortable?


----------



## Lola24

So it turns out they ARE the Ernestas (it says Ernesta Vernice and there's no platform nice heal height though much higher than it seemed!) and MAN do they run SMALL!  All my CL's are 37's and theses fit perfect in the 38, I even measured them against my yo yo's and they are nearly the exact same size!


----------



## wantmore

^^So they ended up fitting?

I have the Ernestas in the Silver patent and I took the same size as my Simple 85mm. Mine says ERNESTA SPECCHIO on the box.

Why did Saks put up "KIKA" as the description on their web site? CL sizing is so odd....


----------



## canismajor

(Helpful info from another thread...)


Lola24 said:


> So it turns out they ARE the Ernestas (it says Ernesta Vernice and there's no platform nice heal height though much higher than it seemed!) and MAN do they run SMALL! All my CL's are 37's and theses fit perfect in the 38, I even measured them against my yo yo's and they are nearly the exact same size!


----------



## Lola24

Well, I guess either the shoes I found on the saks site are different or they put the wrong name..... NM didn't even give a name on their website, I kinda think the heel on mine is different than what is on saks.com so maybe that's what the difference is.  I REALLY love them!


----------



## wantmore

I know, I hate that NM and Bergdorf Goodman don't even put the name of the shoes on their sites.

Glad they fit!


----------



## Stinas

Post pics!!


----------



## toiletduck

ooh I love the timelessness of that style! can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lola24

Here's a quick camera phone pic, I just love them!!


----------



## FanAddict

those are adorable! I'm glad that they fit you. I had been eyeing those too for a while


----------



## mimi23

*anyone know if i should go a whole size up or half a size int he city girl?*

*Thanks*


----------



## xhalted1

Does anyone know how the tenue's run? My normal shoe size is 9.5/10.  My feet are thin; should I go up 1/2 a size or a full size?  Found a pair that I have been wanting for a while.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bag-aholic

Girls if I am a size 37 in non-cl shoes and have average width feet leaning towards narrow, should I go the 37.5 or 37 in patent simples? 

I have a pair of peanut patent wedges in 37.5 and they fit well.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bag-aholic said:


> Girls if I am a size 37 in non-cl shoes and have average width feet leaning towards narrow, should I go the 37.5 or 37 in patent simples?
> 
> I have a pair of peanut patent wedges in 37.5 and they fit well.


 
I would go with the 37.5.


----------



## Bag-aholic

Thanks for your help Lavender  I will order the 37.5


----------



## Shasta

*Okay girls, here is the dilemma in the metalica ankle boot I wear a 39, but I just scored these (see attachment) on BG.com the only size available was a 38.5.  Do you think that they will fit?  Will this style stretch at all?  Help!  THese are my dream, fantasy CL's!!*

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod22920004


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm dying for a pair of Activas (hoping for the aztecs!), but the only ones I can find are 39s. I am a true US 8, and normally take 38.5 in CLs. Would the 39s be too big? What size would you all suggest? TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm dying for a pair of Activas (hoping for the aztecs!), but the only ones I can find are 39s. I am a true US 8, and normally take 38.5 in CLs. Would the 39s be too big? What size would you all suggest? TIA!


 
The 39 should be okay.  The activas run slightly small.  I am normally a 37-37.5 in CLs and would be okay in either the 37.5 or 38.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Thank you!!!


----------



## lorrmich

Hi, I'm new here (usually in the bal forum) and have fallen for CL's.  They are so gorgeous.  Can't find anywhere near me to try on.  I would love to find leopard yoyo zeppa or very prive karey (hope I am using the right names).  I guess I will have to stalk ebay, they don't seem to be in any of the stores I am checking.  My question is I usually wear 8.5 in shoes.  I have an average width.  Can you make a recommendation on the size for the leopard yoyo zeppa and the very prive.
TIA


----------



## snowwhite

Shasta said:


> *Okay girls, here is the dilemma in the metalica ankle boot I wear a 39, but I just scored these (see attachment) on BG.com the only size available was a 38.5. Do you think that they will fit? Will this style stretch at all? Help! THese are my dream, fantasy CL's!!*
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod22920004


 
I found those booties fit a bit small, so the shoes just might fit you!


----------



## Shasta

snowwhite said:


> I found those booties fit a bit small, so the shoes just might fit you!


 

*Thanks sweetie!  I am crossing my fingers and praying like madd that they will fit and arrive on the scheduled day (feb. 12) b/c I am flying to Las Vegas on the 13th.*

*I also scored on the BG website, by stroke of luck a pair of black patent vp's in a 38.5.  I hope, hope, hope that they fit too!  *

*Now, I just have to find some nude yo'yo's in my size!*


----------



## Shasta

lorrmich said:


> Hi, I'm new here (usually in the bal forum) and have fallen for CL's. They are so gorgeous. Can't find anywhere near me to try on. I would love to find leopard yoyo zeppa or very prive karey (hope I am using the right names). I guess I will have to stalk ebay, they don't seem to be in any of the stores I am checking. My question is I usually wear 8.5 in shoes. I have an average width. Can you make a recommendation on the size for the leopard yoyo zeppa and the very prive.
> TIA


 


*I would try a 39 or 39.5, let us know if you get them!*


----------



## lorrmich

thanks shasta.  Am I better going up the 1/2 size and hope they stretch if they are tight, or go up a full size and use some kind of insert if i need?


----------



## mimi23

mimi23 said:


> *anyone know if i should go a whole size up or half a size int he city girl?*
> 
> *Thanks*


 
*anyone know?? *


----------



## JRed

have any of you ladies tried on the tenue sandals?  should i get my true louboutin size?  thank you.


----------



## Cristina

How do the leopard NPs fit?  I tried on a 39.5 in the Architeks and they fit well, just for comparison's sake.


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Does anyone have experiences with Palace Velvet????? I have a serious crush one those!







For me, Very Prive needs to be size +1 and Active needs to be +½.


----------



## lorrmich

and I am wondering if you recommend going up a full size for the pony hair same as for the patent. Is the pony hair also not likely to stretch much?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## po0hping

I was wondering what size in VP I should get, I have kind of wide feet.  If it is any help, a 40 suede Rolando was a tad tight in the toe box.

Edit: pre-order.  But it is from NM.com so I'll probably get an email saying that my order was canceled.  No rush.


----------



## LavenderIce

po0hping said:


> I was wondering what size in VP I should get, I have kind of wide feet. If it is any help, a 40 suede Rolando was a tad tight in the toe box.
> 
> Edit: pre-order. But it is from NM.com so I'll probably get an email saying that my order was canceled. No rush.


 
I find the Rolandos to be narrower than the Very Prives, so I went up a half size in them, i.e.  my VP size is a 37 and Rolando size is 37.5.  It sounds like you should be okay with the 40 in the VP.


----------



## mimi23

*Do the Jolie's run true to size or she I go up a size? *

*Merci*


----------



## Biondina1003

I just ordered patent simples. I have a pair of the Kid leather in a size 8, they did stretch and now they are slightly too big, do you think the patent material will stretch as much or not at all?


----------



## RRSC

mimi23 said:


> *Do the Jolie's run true to size or she I go up a size? *
> 
> *Merci*


They ran TTS for me Which ones were you thinking about getting?


----------



## heat97

so i have been stalking this shoe http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742
and it popped up yesterday for about 10 seconds in a 37.5.  This would be my first CL,  I am normally a size 7,  can anyone help me out with how they run?

TIA


----------



## ledaatomica

heat97 said:


> so i have been stalking this shoe http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat11000734cat14000742
> and it popped up yesterday for about 10 seconds in a 37.5. This would be my first CL, I am normally a size 7, can anyone help me out with how they run?
> 
> TIA


 
I am also a size 7 and got a 37.5 in this style, which is called the Matador. It was a little narrow so I had the shoes stretched. I probably could have used a 38. They are definately ok now after many wears ...


----------



## heat97

thank you!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

According to seller (owner of pic) measurement of this Caracolo Zip, it runs small and would require 1/2 sizing up from normal CL size (ie, need 37 if normally CL 36.5)... How is it for those who have this?  Thanks!


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone know how Pigalles w/ 4 inch heel run?  I am watching a graffiti pair.....THANKS


----------



## javaboo

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone know how Pigalles w/ 4 inch heel run?  I am watching a graffiti pair.....THANKS



I have the all black version in 4 inch and they run TTS (true to my US size).


----------



## Chins4

Anyone have any idea what these shoes are and how the sizing runs?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300199059780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Chins4

Not quite sure which model CL this is but does anyone know how the sizing runs? I'm usually a 37 and this is a 37.5 which would make it the same as my simple pumps size but I found the 37.5 in the Lady Gres a little loose so I'm a bit wary as these are quite a similar shape?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RRSC

How do the black patent VP's run? Do they run the same as the kid leather ones? I remember trying the kid leather ones in a 38.5 (my usual CL size) and they were too big, my heel kept slipping out but the 38 was a little tight. Any idea what size I should get in the black patent ones?


----------



## renee2840

Hello, great help this sizing guide!

I am facing a bit of a challenge: consider buying Rolandos on internet, and these need to be sized up by 1/2 to 1, but which is it?  I only have Decollete as reference, where 1/2 size up was OK, a bit of space around the heel, but quite tight around the toes, bit narrow.  I fear going up full size will give too much space around the heel, and (as they are not really wider), not solve much on width - any thoughts anyone?

Thanks, Renee


----------



## dknigh21

xnplo said:


> According to seller (owner of pic) measurement of this Caracolo Zip, it runs small and would require 1/2 sizing up from normal CL size (ie, need 37 if normally CL 36.5)... How is it for those who have this?  Thanks!



I would have to agree with the seller. The toe box is a bit narrow and sizing up should give you some room for your toes. The extra room is also good for some heel grips because I found the heel area to be a bit wide and slid even though the shoes fit lengthwise. HTH


----------



## LavenderIce

RRSC said:


> How do the black patent VP's run? Do they run the same as the kid leather ones? I remember trying the kid leather ones in a 38.5 (my usual CL size) and they were too big, my heel kept slipping out but the 38 was a little tight. Any idea what size I should get in the black patent ones?


 
I happen to have both versions of the VP in the same size.  For comfort I think you should go with your usual CL size 38.5 and use heel grips.  If they don't work out you can return/exchange.



renee2840 said:


> Hello, great help this sizing guide!
> 
> I am facing a bit of a challenge: consider buying Rolandos on internet, and these need to be sized up by 1/2 to 1, but which is it? I only have Decollete as reference, where 1/2 size up was OK, a bit of space around the heel, but quite tight around the toes, bit narrow. I fear going up full size will give too much space around the heel, and (as they are not really wider), not solve much on width - any thoughts anyone?
> 
> Thanks, Renee


 
The Rolandos, much like the Decollettes are extremely narrow in the toebox.  If you go up a half a size, you would have to break them in or have them stretched if they are still too tight.  If you go up a full size and there is too much space around the heel, you would have to be okay with using foot liners and heel grips.  Some have found no problems at all with going with their usual CL size.  Sizing is key with this style and varies a lot with each individual.  Good luck!


----------



## mirandica

I usually wear 39 in shoes, but in louboutins I wear in pigalle 39,5 and in Rolande 40. I have recently purchased declic 130mm 39,5 and are too small. I think that i should have sized up entire number. They are too tight.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there.

My girlfriend so far only has the Miss Bunny in size 38 who fit her perfectly.  She has been drooling to get the Decollete in patent Red Karey, so I am planning to surprise her with those as I love to support her with those hot shoes.  Can anyone tell me what size to get her? She has kind of wide feet I would say.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Chins4

TaishasMan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My girlfriend so far only has the Miss Bunny in size 38 who fit her perfectly. She has been drooling to get the Decollete in patent Red Karey, so I am planning to surprise her with those as I love to support her with those hot shoes. Can anyone tell me what size to get her? She has kind of wide feet I would say.
> 
> Thank you so much.


 
I have the Red Karey Decollete - I had to size up half a size (I'm usually a 37, had to go to 37.5). If she has wider feet you might want to go up a full size for her to have comfortable toes as the patent doesn't tend to stretch too much


----------



## TaishasMan

Wow, talk about a quick reply - thanks! 

From what I heard, she recently tried on a pair of black patent Decolletes, but they only had a pair in 38 available and those were apparently too tight even though she could fit into them.  So I'm wondering now if half a size would be sufficient or if I should really get an entire size up. She also has the Coquine and the Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks, the Simple and the Wallis and in all of those she's also a 38 in the New Simple Corta's she's even a 37.5 to give you some more references. Thanks again!


----------



## Chins4

If it helps, my Simples size is the same as my Decollete (37.5 - half a size up from my usual size) but CLs are VERY unique and personal in their sizing. If the 38s were too tight I would go for a 38.5 as the Decolletes do run small quite and it's easier to use heel grips in slightly too big shoes than it is to stretch patent


----------



## mirandica

renee2840 said:


> Hello, great help this sizing guide!
> 
> I am facing a bit of a challenge: consider buying Rolandos on internet, and these need to be sized up by 1/2 to 1, but which is it? I only have Decollete as reference, where 1/2 size up was OK, a bit of space around the heel, but quite tight around the toes, bit narrow. I fear going up full size will give too much space around the heel, and (as they are not really wider), not solve much on width - any thoughts anyone?
> 
> Thanks, Renee


I wear 39 and I have rolando in purple suede 39,5 which is much softer then patent or lether, and they are too tight. I think that you should size up entire number, especially if you are buying patent.


----------



## purly

Not sure if this was ever answered, but I wanted to pipe in that on me the Mody Pumps size 1 full size up from the non-designer size, 1 half size up from my designer size. I.E. I'm consistently a 9 in non designer shoes, I wear a 39.5 in most designers (Dior, Chloe), but I wear a 40 in Louboutin Mody Pumps. The receipt refers to these as "Mody leather pumps" even though they are patent, and the  box says "Mody Blues Patent Peacock".


----------



## Chaneller

What about the sizing in these following models?
*
- Moro
- Privatita
- Mini Bout
- Architek
- Simple Kid Pumps
- Declic
- O My Sling

*Thanks


----------



## Chins4

Chaneller

Simple kid pumps - I had to go up half a size. I'm a 37 and I needed a 37.5


----------



## Edrine

Chaneller said:


> What about the sizing in these following models?
> 
> *- Moro*
> *- Privatita*
> *- Mini Bout*
> *- Architek*
> *- Simple Kid Pumps*
> *- Declic*
> *- O My Sling*
> 
> Thanks


 
Prinatita-tts
Minibout- tts or 1/2 size up
Architek-tts
Oh My sling-tts or 1/2 size up


----------



## xtweetie3x

Which size would you all recommend for me to get if I am a US7 and were to purchase a pair of yoyo prives in patent leather?  Not a slingback...  thanks!


----------



## RRSC

After seeing Asha's pics of her wallis mary janes I HAVE to have them. How do they run though? I read some posts that said to go 1/2 size down but the SA told me to go 1/2 size up (which would be my usual CL size 38.5) Very confused


----------



## javaboo

Interesting, I just spoke to the SA at CL and she said the shoes are starting to come in more true to size.

RRSC: The SA said they run 1/2 small but I'm going with Foxy's suggestion and going true to my US size. I have normal width feet.


----------



## RRSC

Javaboo: I ended up ordering them in my usual Cl size instead of my true size. I guess i'd rather them be a bit big than too tight. The SA was insistent that I should order a 1/2 size up but Foxy's suggestion was sticking in the back of my mind..I guess we'll see when I get them. What color did you get?


----------



## need not want

ledaatomica said:


> Ladies,
> we desperately need such a thread. I thought I would start one based on some of my experiences ( I am a us size 7) as well as those recommendations made by many of you and SAs I have spoken to.
> 
> Please add on if I have missed anything. Additional commentary on sizing would be great as well. One thing to note is that some fabrics make a difference in how much you need to size up for example patent leather tends to require sizing up vs regular leather, however many styles do stretch with wear. Also Louboutin tends to run narrow for wider feet more sizing up may be required.
> 
> 
> *1/2 to 1 1/2 full size down: *
> Helmut , Decoltissimo, Palace Zeppa, Helmoon, BZelmut
> 
> *1/2 Size down: *
> Pigalle 120 mm, Gwenissima
> 
> *True to Size:*
> Lady Noeud Sandals, Miss Cool, Pigalle 120 mm (wider foot) , Pigalle 100mm, Very Prive, Numero Prive, Simple, YoYo Slingback, Miss Marple, Piaf, Salopette 120
> 
> *1/2 size up:*
> (Most Louboutins)
> Lady Gres, Pigalle 100 mm (wider foot) , Simple (wider foot) , Josephine, Moonbow, Vanitarita, Prive, Horatio, Youclou, Ernesta, Ernesta Plateau, Steva, Clichy,
> Maria, Mouche, Mouchalina, Wallis, Hi Tina Sandals, Activa, Merry-go-round, Sabotage, Horasling, Lady Strass, Matador, Gabine, Yoze Kubrik, Miminette Wedges, Marpoil Zeppa,
> Marpoil, Madeleine, Lady Gres, Super T, Bruges, Bling Bling, Som1, Eventa, Pratique corta, La Falaise, Castillana, Tenue Sandals, Pin up, Bunny, Serinette, Jaws, Resort,
> Salopina, Be a Girl, Para La Cruz, Fiorellino
> 
> *1/2 to 1 Size up: *
> Maternik Orlato, Decollete, Mademoiselle Marchand, Dickensera, Drapanova, Voilier Zeppa Wedges, Espadrille Styles, Fiorellino,
> Glamissima, Parciparla, Materna, Alta Ariella, Alicette, Iowa , Iowa Zeppa, Rolande, Rolondo , Lastic, Lapono, Goya, Miss Fred, Metallica, Bruge Zeppa boots,
> Miss Boxe, Decolzep, Mad Mary, Pretty woman boots, Monica


 
Hi, what can you tell me about the YoYo Platform?  TIA!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello,
I need some help from you very sharp ladies, please! I am a US7.5 and wear a 38 in bruges. What would you suggest for a platform pump?  Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

IslandSpice said:


> Hello,
> I need some help from you very sharp ladies, please! I am a US7.5 and wear a 38 in bruges. What would you suggest for a platform pump? Thanks!


 
What specific style are you looking for?  The Bruges are a platform pump.  Here's my suggestion for general sizing:  Since you are a 38 in Bruges, I would go with a 38 in round toe styles, i.e. Simple Pump, Mrs. Boxe, etc. and peeptoe styles i.e. Yoyo, Very Prive, No. Prive.  You can also go with a 38.5 in these styles and add a heel liner or heel grips if there is some room.  For pointy toe styles I would go with a 38.5 or even a 39.


----------



## loveaddict

ladies, i am in deep trouble and only u guys can help me! my true size is 38 in simple pump but i am fine with 37.5 in simple pump as well (just bit tighter), coz i have one 38 and one 37.5. i bought lady gres suede in 37.5 and it doesnt fit as good as simple pump 37.5, so i sold it. *now the HUGE problem is: i want to buy a very prive in python (natural) WHICH only available in 37.5, will i be able to fit like simple pump in 37.5? please2 help needed! thank you ladies, your help will be very much appreciated.*


----------



## LavenderIce

loveaddict said:


> ladies, i am in deep trouble and only u guys can help me! my true size is 38 in simple pump but i am fine with 37.5 in simple pump as well (just bit tighter), coz i have one 38 and one 37.5. i bought lady gres suede in 37.5 and it doesnt fit as good as simple pump 37.5, so i sold it. *now the HUGE problem is: i want to buy a very prive in python (natural) WHICH only available in 37.5, will i be able to fit like simple pump in 37.5? please2 help needed! thank you ladies, your help will be very much appreciated.*


 
I have found the lady gress to feel slightly bigger width-wise than the very prive, so if the lady gres did not work out for you _there is a chance_ that the python very prive will not.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Does anyone know how the Nappa pumps fit? Here's a picture (from ebay, not mine!):


----------



## pjose1

Help! This is my first CL purchase. I wear a 10 in non-designer shoes.  I measured my feet and my length is 10 inches and width is 3-1/2.  I asked  for  the insole measurement and width which the buyer advised is 10 1-/2 and 3  inch width.  This  is  the Josephine and now i'm wondering if it will fit my feet.  i don't mind that I will need to stretch? 
 I guess I'm second guessing myself about the purchase


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you so much, Lavenderlce! I really appreciate your time! Off to the market i go...


----------



## mimi23

*I wear 39.5 in the Alicette and 40 in the hung ups? What size should I get in the City Girl?*

*is it tts? or should i go up 1/2 size or a full size up??*

*Merci all!!!!*


----------



## Leefi

Hello Ladies,

I was wondering how the Xatrinxia runs?? TTS or a bit small??
I know that this shoe hasn't been out long, so no one here has it but do you have any kind of experience with a kind of platform sandal?? Thanks so much, any help will be greatly appreciated!!

here's the link: http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/product.s?productId=611886&source=cart


----------



## Chins4

HI Ladies, I've been offered a Sevillana Prive but I'm not sure on the sizing of this shoe. I'm a 37 but in CLs I've got a 36 (Helmut), 37.5 (Simple Pump & Steva) and Miss Fred (38). Sevillana I've been offered is a 36.5 - is this going to work for me  TIA


----------



## Leefi

Leefi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how the Xatrinxia runs?? TTS or a bit small??
> I know that this shoe hasn't been out long, so no one here has it but do you have any kind of experience with a kind of platform sandal?? Thanks so much, any help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> here's the link: http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/product.s?productId=611886&source=cart



no one? I have come across these in 38 (I'm usually a 39) and am considering buying them....I don't want any toe-slipping-ever-edge-ness though!!


----------



## Chaneller

Anyone tried these *Moro* shoe boots yet?  What are the sizes like?


----------



## omgblonde

Chaneller said:


> Anyone tried these *Moro* shoe boots yet?  What are the sizes like?


I was just coming in to ask the same question! I'm in love with them.


----------



## Is it on sale?

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how this style runs? True to size? Small? Thanks!


----------



## can008

Hello everyone, I posted this in my thread about lady gres but I think I should put this here. I need sizing advice for som1 in patent leather.

I am a 36 in peanut tortoise (too new to tell the comfort level), 
35.5 in decoltissimo (a bit loose on my left foot), 
35.5 in numero prive (a bit tight on my right foot)
and 36 in lady gres suede (a bit tight on my right foot)

All those shoes are new, so stretch/wear is not considered yet, I am guessing my 35.5 decoltissimo will be loose with wear. My right feet is at least 1/4 size bigger than my left, I am weird. So my numero prive, was following my left because I don't want it loose at all because it's slingback, but most covered shoes would have to follow my right foot otherwise it will suffer. At the moment I am hoping my lady gres would stretch because my right foot toes are suffering.

what size should i be in som1 patent leather?
also, does anyone knows if any stores (except ebay) still sells them in mysize?

Thank you very much.


----------



## javaboo

can008 said:


> Hello everyone, I posted this in my thread about lady gres but I think I should put this here. I need sizing advice for som1 in patent leather.
> 
> I am a 36 in peanut tortoise (too new to tell the comfort level),
> 35.5 in decoltissimo (a bit loose on my left foot),
> 35.5 in numero prive (a bit tight on my right foot)
> and 36 in lady gres suede (a bit tight on my right foot)
> 
> All those shoes are new, so stretch/wear is not considered yet, I am guessing my 35.5 decoltissimo will be loose with wear. My right feet is at least 1/4 size bigger than my left, I am weird. So my numero prive, was following my left because I don't want it loose at all because it's slingback, but most covered shoes would have to follow my right foot otherwise it will suffer. At the moment I am hoping my lady gres would stretch because my right foot toes are suffering.
> 
> what size should i be in som1 patent leather?
> also, does anyone knows if any stores (except ebay) still sells them in mysize?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Are you talking about the 5 inch Som1 or the 4 inch Som1? I heard the 4 inch ones runs slightly small (maybe 1/2 size) but the 5 inch runs true to your US size. 

If you can find the 5 inch ones I would suggest you to get those cuz they are sooo much hotter than the 4 inch ones.


----------



## foxycleopatra

can008 said:


> Hello everyone, I posted this in my thread about lady gres but I think I should put this here. I need sizing advice for som1 in patent leather.
> 
> I am a 36 in peanut tortoise (too new to tell the comfort level),
> 35.5 in decoltissimo (a bit loose on my left foot),
> 35.5 in numero prive (a bit tight on my right foot)
> and 36 in lady gres suede (a bit tight on my right foot)
> 
> All those shoes are new, so stretch/wear is not considered yet, I am guessing my 35.5 decoltissimo will be loose with wear. My right feet is at least 1/4 size bigger than my left, I am weird. So my numero prive, was following my left because I don't want it loose at all because it's slingback, but most covered shoes would have to follow my right foot otherwise it will suffer. At the moment I am hoping my lady gres would stretch because my right foot toes are suffering.
> 
> what size should i be in som1 patent leather?
> also, does anyone knows if any stores (except ebay) still sells them in mysize?
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
Yeah it totally depends on which heel height you're considering.  If it's the generic 90-100mm version you're probably a 36 (for the smaller sizes the actual heel height on the dept. store Som1's actually measure lower than 100mm, more like 90mm).  Whereas with the 120mm version you'll most likely need a 35.5.


----------



## can008

Thank you Javaboo and Foxycleopatra! I was thinking of a 36 in the 4".

I was thinking of the 4" because I thought of getting them as my weekend shoes, still sexy but quite walkable.
They are not platforms right? The 5" ones are dashing but since they're not platform I'm a bit worried that I won't last long in them. And since I don't think I'll ever be on a red carpet (*sigh*), maybe the 4" will be better for me. I'll get more wear out of them. 
Am I right? What do you think? Are they comfortable?

Also, is the sizing of the 4" about the same with the peanut? My 36 peanut is a bit tight on my right foot (i just wore them again today, which is only the second time I've ever worn them). 

Do these patent shoes stretch? Do you think I will need a 36.5 on the 4" or 36 on the 5"??? Or should I stay with 36 (4") and 35.5 (5")?

Please, please give me more of your opinions. I'd love to hear them.
4" (36 or 36.5) vs 5" (35.5 or 36)? 

Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much!!!! You have been wonderful!


----------



## nutmeg189

hi everyone!  wow, i wish i'd found this forum last week before i bought my first pair of CLs (see below).  i usually wear a 9.5 or 10 in pumps, so i bought these gorgeous CL pigalles on ebay (i think they're 100mm) in a 40/10.

well, i got my foot in them but i definitely could NOT walk comfortably!  they are super narrow.. i never thought my foot was wide, but i guess it is for these shoes!  (my bf thought i was ridiculous this weekend.. tracing my feet in the middle of the living room.. haha!)  the wonderful seller has a 41.5 that she may be able to switch for my 40s.

so, in your opinions, should i get the 41.5 pigalles?  or should i look into stretching the 40s?  i'm thinking it's best to go a little larger... those 40s just did not look pretty on my feet.

thank you ladies!  i appreciate your help and i can't wait to show these shoes off at work!


----------



## JRed

nutmeg189, i think the 41.5 would be too big.  if anything, maybe just go up by half a size.  if they're too long, they'd be uncomfortable and slip off.  maybe try the 40.5 and use a heel pad to help with the size.


----------



## *Lo

Does anyone know how the pigalle 70's run? I wear 41.5 in simple and 41 in yoyo, although i have noticed that the shorter the heel height the smaller size i can wear.  Do you think i could fit in a 41?


----------



## nutmeg189

hey jred, thanks so much!  you're right.. the more i think about it, the 41.5 pigalles will be way too big for me.  the length of the 40 is just fine.  i'm actually wearing them under my desk at work right now!  (oh and also i've confirmed they're the 120mm.)  

i think i'm going to try to wear these as much as possible.  do you think the patent will stretch?  if i can't get it to stretch on my own... i wonder if a cobbler would help with the "spillage" on the sides?


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> HI Ladies, I've been offered a Sevillana Prive but I'm not sure on the sizing of this shoe. I'm a 37 but in CLs I've got a 36 (Helmut), 37.5 (Simple Pump & Steva) and Miss Fred (38). Sevillana I've been offered is a 36.5 - is this going to work for me  TIA


 
I think the Sevillana will fit similarly to the Very Prive or Lady Gres.  I know the LG were too big for you in 37.5 and judging by your statements on sizes in the styles above, I would venture to say there is a chance that 36.5 would be small.  My Sevillana size is the same as my simple pump, very prive and lady gres which is 37.



nutmeg189 said:


> hi everyone! wow, i wish i'd found this forum last week before i bought my first pair of CLs (see below). i usually wear a 9.5 or 10 in pumps, so i bought these gorgeous CL pigalles on ebay (i think they're 100mm) in a 40/10.
> 
> well, i got my foot in them but i definitely could NOT walk comfortably! they are super narrow.. i never thought my foot was wide, but i guess it is for these shoes! (my bf thought i was ridiculous this weekend.. tracing my feet in the middle of the living room.. haha!) the wonderful seller has a 41.5 that she may be able to switch for my 40s.
> 
> so, in your opinions, should i get the 41.5 pigalles? or should i look into stretching the 40s? i'm thinking it's best to go a little larger... those 40s just did not look pretty on my feet.
> 
> thank you ladies! i appreciate your help and i can't wait to show these shoes off at work!


 
Nutmeg, from what you said I think 41.5 would be too big.  I would go with 40.5, but no larger than 41.  CLs are a bit narrow as compared to other designers and sizing is very inconsistent.  You could be a 40 in one and a 39.5-40.5 in others.



*Lo said:


> Does anyone know how the pigalle 70's run? I wear 41.5 in simple and 41 in yoyo, although i have noticed that the shorter the heel height the smaller size i can wear. Do you think i could fit in a 41?


 
That's a tough one for me.  I have found the lower pigalles (and lower CL styles in general) to be more true to size, not true to CL size, but true to US size.  I consider myself a bit of an oddity because I am a US 7.5, but most of my CLs are 37, so I am not the best resource here.


----------



## JRed

nutmeg189 said:


> hey jred, thanks so much!  you're right.. the more i think about it, the 41.5 pigalles will be way too big for me.  the length of the 40 is just fine.  i'm actually wearing them under my desk at work right now!  (oh and also i've confirmed they're the 120mm.)
> 
> i think i'm going to try to wear these as much as possible.  do you think the patent will stretch?  if i can't get it to stretch on my own... i wonder if a cobbler would help with the "spillage" on the sides?



not sure if a cobbler can help with spillage but from experience, the sides do stretch after a while.  congrats on the pigalles.  i love the pattern!


----------



## can008

Hello, it's me again. What size do you all think I need in calf hair leopard rolando and very prive black patent? I am thinking 36 (following my smaller left foot). Will they stretch or should I get bigger ones?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Chins4

Girls - sizing on patent VPs? I'm a 37.5 in Simple pumps but a 37.5 in Lady Gres was a tad too long. Will a 37.5 VP work for me


----------



## JRed

Chins4 said:


> Girls - sizing on patent VPs? I'm a 37.5 in Simple pumps but a 37.5 in Lady Gres was a tad too long. Will a 37.5 VP work for me



i haven't tried on the lady gres but my simple pump sizing is pretty much the same as the patent vp.  i usually wear 39.5 in both but can also fit 40 for extra room.  i hope that helps.


----------



## JRed

can008 said:


> Hello, it's me again. What size do you all think I need in calf hair leopard rolando and very prive black patent? I am thinking 36 (following my smaller left foot). Will they stretch or should I get bigger ones?
> Thank you very much in advance!



hi there.  my rolando size is generally half a size bigger than my vp size so i think maybe 36.5 to 37 for the rolando.  for the vp, the patent stretches a little but not too much so if it is too tight on the other foot, i'd go 36.5.


----------



## can008

Thank you, JRed! 
i just realised that i wasn't being very clear then. 

i was referring to rolando but wrote VP as well.
i thought since my left foot is okay in 35.5 NP glitter, 36 peanut/ladygres and loose in 35.5 decoltissimo. then _maybe_ it's a 36 in rolando?
and if my left is a 36, then my right is 36.5 = buy 36.5 rolando for comfort?? or 36 because it'll stretch?

then _also maybe_ my left is a 35.5 VP and my right foot is 36VP = buy 36 VP for comfort ?

so, half size down to your suggestions maybe? rolando is 1/2size down from VP right?
i am still a bit unsure...


----------



## ms piggy

Chins4 said:


> Girls - sizing on patent VPs? I'm a 37.5 in Simple pumps but a 37.5 in Lady Gres was a tad too long. Will a 37.5 VP work for me



For patent VP, size 38 is perfect for me, 38.5 is a tad long. For Simple (kid leather) pumps I usually take 38 due to my bunion ush: though 37.5 would also work (just need a little stretch at toe box).


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Miss Piggy.

Does anyone know how the Lova runs?


----------



## lightblue84

Does Anyone Know How The* Stretch Metallic Ballerina Runs*???  I'VE GOT A WIDE FEET. TIA


----------



## mimi23

*Ladies.. has anyone tried the City girl platform??? care to say if i should go up a size or does run tts?*


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Miss Piggy.
> 
> Does anyone know how the Lova runs?


 
These Lova slingbacks run true-to-size to a little bit small (I'd prefer sizing up by just 1/2 a size in this style).


----------



## Chins4

I'm on a roll now - anyone familiar with how the Clichy runs. I'm loving the shoe below but suspect it'll be too big. The only 38 I have that really fits are my Miss Freds

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> I'm on a roll now - anyone familiar with how the Clichy runs. I'm loving the shoe below but suspect it'll be too big. The only 38 I have that really fits are my Miss Freds
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That version of the Clichy runs small & narrow from my recollection.  I think the 38 in that shoe would suit a 37.5 or possibly a 37 (perhaps with an insole pad, maybe not even necessary).


----------



## Shasta

*If I wear a 38.5 in patent yo-yo's, could I wear a lady gres in 38.5 also?  Or do I need a 39?  I really want a pair of grey suede lady gres, help is so appreciated!*


----------



## Shasta

*AAACK!  I found a pair of fabulous Lady gres in grey suede for a great price, but can I fit into a 38????  In a yo-yo I'm a 38.5 and the metalika booties I am a 39.  HELP QUICK!!!! TIA!*


----------



## Chins4

What's your regular size? I'm a 37 - I went up half a size to 37.5 (figured go the same as my Simples, VP and Decollete size) and they were too big. So for me ran true to regular size. Hope this helps


----------



## Shasta

*I am a U.S. 7.5-8.  WOuld I need a 38.5 in the lady gres or would the 38 fit?*


----------



## Chins4

Shasta said:


> *I am a U.S. 7.5-8. WOuld I need a 38.5 in the lady gres or would the 38 fit?*


 
My personal experience suggests that they would - but CL sizes are so idiosyncratic you might want views from a few of the other ladies as well


----------



## mimi23

mimi23 said:


> *Ladies.. has anyone tried the City girl platform??? care to say if i should go up a size or does run tts?*


 

*nobody???*


----------



## starryviolet

How do the Mary Jane Platform Wedges fit?


----------



## canismajor

For me they were TTS--got a 36 to fit my US 6.  



shopbopchic said:


> How do the Mary Jane Platform Wedges fit?


----------



## Shasta

*Does anyone know how the 
Christian Louboutin

Cordalarc 868 Platform Slingbacks 


fit? I want the pink and the beige, but haven't tried them on irl.  Has anyone?
*


----------



## Shasta

This is the one I'm talking about


----------



## *Lo

^^^Shasta, I dont know the difference technically, but i think those are the horatio sling.  IF so i ordered them and am expecting them in the mail any day now, not sure how they fit but once i get them ill let you know


----------



## Shasta

*Thanks Lo!  I want them desperately!*


----------



## *Lo

^^^NP Shasta, but i will tell you this My SA told me she has them and she thinks they are the most comfortable shoes EVER.  She says she wears them to work all day and climbs ladders with them and everything, lol.  She also said i can half size down from my simple size.  And I trust EVERYTHING she says be she's the best.


----------



## Shasta

*Now this is really killing me!  I can't wait until you get your shoes!*


----------



## goldiegreen

Hi ladies,

i need help! Am thinking of getting this :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delicious-Chris...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

but am not sure abt the sizing as this would be my very first pair of CLs!! Am usually a euro size 36 so would this fit me? TIA!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ It depends. Some people find Simples run true to size, while others size up 1/2 size. I sized up 1/2 size and they fit me perfectly. I guess it depends on the width of your foot.


----------



## can008

Ladies, I need your opinion on Sevillana leopard hair sizing. I am confused. I see in this forum that most people think Sevillana is true to size or 1/2size up. Following this, my sevillana should be 36 or 36.5. I also read in a thread that the sevillana sizing should be similar with lady gres and my lady gres suede is 36 (insole length 9.1") and fits fine.
But I also find a listing that says the sevillana leopard hair size 37 insole length is 9" (and she is sure about this) and that is the length of my right foot (my left is 8.8"). I have a peanut wedge that is 9" and tight on my right foot, even after stretching the width. I am now thinking of bringing it to a cobbler to be stretched length-wise by 5mm.
What size should I be in this style?


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion on Sevillana leopard hair sizing. I am confused. I see in this forum that most people think Sevillana is true to size or 1/2size up. Following this, my sevillana should be 36 or 36.5. I also read in a thread that the sevillana sizing should be similar with lady gres and my lady gres suede is 36 (insole length 9.1") and fits fine.
> But I also find a listing that says the sevillana leopard hair size 37 insole length is 9" (and she is sure about this) and that is the length of my right foot (my left is 8.8"). I have a peanut wedge that is 9" and tight on my right foot, even after stretching the width. I am now thinking of bringing it to a cobbler to be stretched length-wise by 5mm.
> What size should I be in this style?


 
I've found this shoe to run TTS - I'd maybe even take half a size smaller with it being d'orsey. Sizing/fit  is v. similar to the Lady Gres so if you're a 36 in LG that should be right for the Sevillana.


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> My personal experience suggests that they would - but CL sizes are so idiosyncratic you might want views from a few of the other ladies as well


 
I agree with Chins.  I think a 38 would be okay in the lady gres.



mimi23 said:


> *nobody???*


 
Sorry, I haven't tried it on.


----------



## Shasta

*Thanks LavendarIce!*


*Mimi23-  Sorry I also have not tried those on!*


----------



## Chins4

Does anyone know how the sizing runs on this shoe (why won't Matches use style names )?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0015_bck_692


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing runs on this shoe (why won't Matches use style names )?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/catal...s_shoes_christianlouboutin_19_cq_0015_bck_692


 
I tried on this shoe in another color and found it to run like Decollete 868 sizing -- it's basically the Decollete 868 style (same last, same arch same toe box) in a slingback version. If you're between sizes in Decollete 868 and have a skinny heel, you could possibly take the smaller 1/2 size in this shoe as it's a slingback and not as size-restrictive.


----------



## *Lo

Shasta said:


> *Now this is really killing me! I can't wait until you get your shoes!*


 
Me either Shasta, lol......they didnt come yet.....please let them come before anyone else comes home


----------



## can008

Chins4 said:


> I've found this shoe to run TTS - I'd maybe even take half a size smaller with it being d'orsey. Sizing/fit  is v. similar to the Lady Gres so if you're a 36 in LG that should be right for the Sevillana.



Thank you, Chins4.
Hey, are you still looking for one in 37? That one I saw on ebay is 37. She's selling it for 399.


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Thank you, Chins4.
> Hey, are you still looking for one in 37? That one I saw on ebay is 37. She's selling it for 399.


 
 keep 'em crossed for me! I'm going in :ninja:


----------



## foxycleopatra

can008 said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion on Sevillana leopard hair sizing. I am confused. I see in this forum that most people think Sevillana is true to size or 1/2size up. Following this, my sevillana should be 36 or 36.5. I also read in a thread that the sevillana sizing should be similar with lady gres and my lady gres suede is 36 (insole length 9.1") and fits fine.
> But I also find a listing that says the sevillana leopard hair size 37 insole length is 9" (and she is sure about this) and that is the length of my right foot (my left is 8.8"). I have a peanut wedge that is 9" and tight on my right foot, even after stretching the width. I am now thinking of bringing it to a cobbler to be stretched length-wise by 5mm.
> What size should I be in this style?


 
Sevillana sizing is actually not exactly like the Lady Gres.  Lady Gres runs a bit narrower/smaller than the Sevillana (not by a whole lot, by approx 1/3 to 1/2 a size), so your Sevillana size should be 1/2 a size smaller OR (at max) the same as your Lady Gres sizing (definitely not larger than Lady Gres size).  i.e. if you're a 36 in Lady Gres (assuming it's not too tight on you), you should take no larger than a 36 in the Sevillana (especially considering Sevillana is a d'Orsay cut shoe).....so either 35.5 or 36.

Foot length and insole length are two different things -- insole length (assuming a seller is measuring it correctly) should be measured with a soft measuring tape lying alongside the contour of the inner footbed, measuring down the middle from toe to heel.  One person's shoe collection may have shoes of different insole lengths....and they vary depending on the cut of the shoe, toe box (round toe vs. pointy toe), width/narrowness, even arch of the shoe.


----------



## can008

Chins4: My fingers are crossed and my hair platted. =) Good luck, let me know if you get them. Do you need a link?
Foxycleopatra: thank you for the explanation. I guess I'm worrying about insole length to much. note to self: 36 in sevillana (my lady gres a bit tight on my right, so 36 in this one should be sweet).
Thank you both so much!


----------



## Shasta

*Lo!   I am waiting on pins and needles, my SA Heidi from Barneys Seattle just found the pink Horatio in San Fransisco for me in a 39!  I hope they fit, I cannot wait!  I had to pay sales tax... damn, oh well I am so excited.  These are worn in the SHopaholic movie with Isla Fisher!*


----------



## *Lo

YAY!!!! Shasta!!!  OMG I saw the pic of her wearing them in a magazine and they looked sooo cute.  I am getting black, but you know the deal if it fits buy it in every color, hehe.  I got my from CL Beverly hills, and im on the east coast and sooooooo regret not getting them shipped next day, lol.  At least we have each other while we wait, haha.


----------



## Shasta

*I am waiting with you Lo!  I would love this style in a green and blue too!  GOrgeous!*


----------



## can008

Hello ladies, just want to add info about sizing.
I have all these shoes so I am pretty sure about how they fit and feel.

I am always a 6.0B in Ferragamo shoes although I think maybe I should wear 6.0C for instant comfort. Therefore, I think my feet are a bit wide.
Also my right is a bit bigger so in closed heel shoes I must follow my right and for slingback I follow my left to prevent slip-offs. I think my heels are narrow.

Lady gres: 36 (TTS)
Peanut wedge: 36 (I think I should have gotten 36.5, my right foot is suffering, must stretch it)
Decoltissimo leather: 35.5 (could do with 35, a bit loose)
Helmut patent leather: 35 (niiiiiiiiiiiiice, a loose fit that holds well)
Glitter slingback numero prive: 35.5 (good hold)

That's it.


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Chins4: My fingers are crossed and my hair platted. =) Good luck, let me know if you get them. Do you need a link?
> Foxycleopatra: thank you for the explanation. I guess I'm worrying about insole length to much. note to self: 36 in sevillana (my lady gres a bit tight on my right, so 36 in this one should be sweet).
> Thank you both so much!


 
Thanks can008  they're on my watch list - 18hrs and counting..........:ninja:


----------



## can008

Great! Let me know how it goes! All the best!


----------



## mimi23

*anyone know how declic sizes up?  should i go up a size? or just 1/2?*


----------



## mancho

can anyone tell me if rolandos and mad marys fit the same?


----------



## can008

Ladies, which one do you think stretch more: suede or pony hair? in fact, please put these in the right order in terms of stretchiness with wear: suede, pony hair, leather and patent leather...


----------



## *Lo

OMG Shasta I got the Horatio's today!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE them, they are sooo comfy, i put them on and was sooo shocked at how comfortable they were.  and they are CUTE!!!!  I am in love!!   They fit great, Ill post pics in a bit!


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Great! Let me know how it goes! All the best!


 
I got them! So big thanks to you and Natasha68 for the heads up 

Have you got your pair of 36s - Rodeodrivefashionista has a pair listed?


----------



## can008

Chins4 said:


> I got them! So big thanks to you and Natasha68 for the heads up
> 
> Have you got your pair of 36s - Rodeodrivefashionista has a pair listed?



Yeaaaayyyy!!!!!
Congratulations, Chins4! I'm so happy for you. Now, I am tossing between the leopard sevillana and leopard rolando... hmm....so must think before bidding to rodeodrivefashionista. Glad to know the option is there, though...now..is the rolando still around???:shame:


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Yeaaaayyyy!!!!!
> Congratulations, Chins4! I'm so happy for you. Now, I am tossing between the leopard sevillana and leopard rolando... hmm....so must think before bidding to rodeodrivefashionista. Glad to know the option is there, though...now..is the rolando still around???:shame:



Thank You - please note my new signature - I am never satisfied! :shame: Naturalgasgirl has a couple pairs of Leoprad Rolando 36s and 37.5 on Ebay - might be worth an enquiry


----------



## Chins4

mimi23 said:


> *anyone know how declic sizes up?  should i go up a size? or just 1/2?*



I'd really like to know as well - I've been eying up a pair of 37s on Ebay. Listed as having  a 5inch heel. I'm a 37.5  in Simples, VPs and Decolletes but a 37 in Lady Gres. Not sure if I should go TTS for a snug fit on taller heels?


----------



## Chins4

Me again - has anyone got the Soms? How do they run - is it a comparable fit to Simples?


----------



## Shasta

*Yeah Lo!  I am so excited, I can't wait to see them!*


----------



## can008

Hi Chins4, yes..I have been checking out ebay. The 36 is too small and 37.5 is too big for me on leopard rolando. So I am still browsing...


----------



## Shasta

*Lo, I am dying for pics and info! *


----------



## kparrell

yayyy i got my first louboutins yesterday!
nude declics

i sized down a whole size, which i thought was weird
I'm usually a 6 but i went to a 5.


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> Hi Chins4, yes..I have been checking out ebay. The 36 is too small and 37.5 is too big for me on leopard rolando. So I am still browsing...


 
Keep my eyes peeled for you


----------



## Chins4

kparrell said:


> yayyy i got my first louboutins yesterday!
> nude declics
> 
> i sized down a whole size, which i thought was weird
> I'm usually a 6 but i went to a 5.


 
Congrats!  Everyone here will vouch for the fact that weird sizing is a CL hallmark. Let's see modelling pics.


----------



## LoubouLush

Hi! I'm 37 in _normal_ heels but my 36 no prives fit like a glove and the 37 decolettes are too tight 

What size would I need for anemones?


----------



## can008

Chins4 said:


> Keep my eyes peeled for you



Thanks heaps, chins4!!!


----------



## mimi23

kparrell said:


> yayyy i got my first louboutins yesterday!
> nude declics
> 
> i sized down a whole size, which i thought was weird
> I'm usually a 6 but i went to a 5.


 

*yeeeey!!!!! congratssss.... was is the 100mm or 130??*


----------



## impulsive_

Im a size 38 - 38.5,  would a 40 Rolando be way too big???


----------



## kparrell

mimi23 said:


> *yeeeey!!!!! congratssss.... was is the 100mm or 130??*


 

the 130.

they are so nice.

i am to young to become a CL addict, but oh well, i think it might happen.


----------



## mimi23

kparrell said:


> the 130.
> 
> they are so nice.
> 
> i am to young to become a CL addict, but oh well, i think it might happen.


 
*lol I think i'm too young to be a Cl addict too! But I am fully fledged one! *

*How are the declic 130? are they hard to walk in?*


----------



## kparrell

mimi23 said:


> *lol I think i'm too young to be a Cl addict too! But I am fully fledged one! *
> 
> *How are the declic 130? are they hard to walk in?*


 

ehhh..i mean they are obviously not as easy as the 100 would be, but for me, its all about leaning slightly back while walking.  but they are definitely more sitting down and looking pretty on your feet shoes.  if i have to get up, i grin and bear it because i know that my feet look sooo good


----------



## Chins4

I'm confused by Pigalle sizing . 

I have 2 pairs of Pigalle 120s on my watch list, a 36 sculpted heel (same as my Helmut size) and a 37 straight heel (same as my regular shoe size). Which do I go for? Or do I split the difference and wait for a 36.5? 

If it's any help my other CL sizes are

37.5 (Simple 85s, VPs, Deceolletes - and Lady Gres but think that should really be a 37)
38 (Miss Fred and Steva - but could probably have got away with 37.5 in the latter)

What's your advice? TIA


----------



## eggpudding

*Chins * I don't have an answer to your question...but here's one for you 

I'd love to find a pair of leopard Sevillanas but the only ones left on ebay aren't in my size--the closest one is a 36. After they arrive for you, do you think you could judge for me if I could somehow squish my size-37 feet in a pair of 36's? Given that I've read here somewhere that they are TTS and *may be even a bit big* for some due to the d'Orsay style? thanks in advance!!


----------



## Edrine

i'm not sure about the name of this shoe..how do they run??i wear a sz 42 and these are available in 41.5..i hope and pray that they will fit...


----------



## canismajor

These are the Linen Peep D'Orsay.  They're fabulous! 
They run a larger, so I would suggest 1/2 size down (from US size) for narrow to normal width or just 'standard' CL size for normal to wider.  
I'm normally CL 36.5/US 6, and the 36.5 for me were a little loose, but perfect in width.
I'm sure the 41.5 will fit great for you! 


Edrine said:


> i'm not sure about the name of this shoe..how do they run??i wear a sz 42 and these are available in 41.5..i hope and pray that they will fit...


----------



## Edrine

^thanks xnploi just ordered them from bluefly i can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## goldiegreen

hey ladies, i need help for sizing with patent pigalles. i'm a size 36 but i'm ordering a 36.5 nude patent pigalles in 70mm, would they fit fine or do they run TTS? my foot width is abt 3.5 inches so was thinking 36.5 would be ok?


----------



## Edrine

goldiegreen said:


> hey ladies, i need help for sizing with patent pigalles. i'm a size 36 but i'm ordering a 36.5 nude patent pigalles in 70mm, would they fit fine or do they run TTS? my foot width is abt 3.5 inches so was thinking 36.5 would be ok?


 
i think you're ok w/the 36.5..some of the ladies here have sized up for the 70mm pigalles..


----------



## Chins4

eggpudding said:


> *Chins *I don't have an answer to your question...but here's one for you
> 
> I'd love to find a pair of leopard Sevillanas but the only ones left on ebay aren't in my size--the closest one is a 36. After they arrive for you, do you think you could judge for me if I could somehow squish my size-37 feet in a pair of 36's? Given that I've read here somewhere that they are TTS and *may be even a bit big* for some due to the d'Orsay style? thanks in advance!!


 
No problem - I'll post when they arrive


----------



## capv29

Hi Girls,

I'm interested in a pair of Laponos, but I don't know my size :s Could you please give me a hint on sizing for this particular model? I do have a pair of sabotage pony slides. They are 40.5 and fit perfectly. Thanks in advance,


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there!

Can anyone tell me how the Louboutin model on the picture is called and how that one runs compared to like other Louboutin shoes? My girlfriend is a size 38 in the simples and a size 38.5 in the Decollete.  What size would you advice me to get her in these?

Thank you so much!


----------



## javaboo

How does the plum and blue suede Rolando fit? Do they run true to size or they fit the same as the patent Rolando? I'm a 36 in Rolando and Rolande which size should I get for the suede? Will they stretch?


----------



## minnie04

Hi ladies, i am size 38 in simple pump 85 or 100mm. 
what size patent rolando ( i am eyeing the red patent from NM) , should i get 38 or should i get 38.5? TIA.


----------



## goldiegreen

Edrine - Thanks for yr advise! Am praying that the shipment for my nude patent pigalles faster arrive!!


----------



## javaboo

minnie04 said:


> Hi ladies, i am size 38 in simple pump 85 or 100mm.
> what size patent rolando ( i am eyeing the red patent from NM) , should i get 38 or should i get 38.5? TIA.



I have a pair of those and you should take the 38.5 or one full size up from your US size. I'm a size 35 US and got the 36 because the toe box are sooo small. I'm just not sure about the suede because they might stretch.


----------



## minnie04

thanks Javaboo.. i think my SA still can not find size 38.5 for me. she is sending me size 38. i will have to try both. thx for your info.


----------



## 4LV

anybody knows how the caberet style size run? are they TTS? TIA


----------



## rayrayray

I need help with mini bout.  I wear 7.5 for yoyos and prives.  I sometimes go for 7 in sling back style since they loosen up a little after a while.  should i go for 7 or 7.5 for mini bouts?  Help~


----------



## foxycleopatra

4LV said:


> anybody knows how the caberet style size run? are they TTS? TIA


 
Runs small, sort of like Decollete 868 (same last used for the two styles).


----------



## ledaatomica

I have a question regarding sizing for Pigalles in 2004/2005 vs the ones that came later. Is there a difference in the sizing from then? I am noticing that the older styles are less narrow than the newer ones and the padding\cushioning on the older style toe area is much better. Thoughts?


----------



## wantmore

rayrayray said:


> I need help with mini bout. I wear 7.5 for yoyos and prives. I sometimes go for 7 in sling back style since they loosen up a little after a while. should i go for 7 or 7.5 for mini bouts? Help~


If you have wide feet like I do then get the 7.5 - the toe box is very small. If you're normally 7 in CL then get the 7.


----------



## rayrayray

How do rolandos run?  So if I am 7.5 in very prives(even suede ones), should I go for 8 in rolandos or just 7.5 like prives?  Also should I go for half size smaller for the suede ones since they strech?  Rolando sizing help please ladies~!  Thanks~  

Oh and how much are they? (regular price)


----------



## canismajor

From my experience, I would say to go for the 37.5, if your feet are narrow to normal; go for 38 if you are normal to wide. HTH... 


rayrayray said:


> How do rolandos run?  So if I am 7.5 in very prives(even suede ones), should I go for 8 in rolandos or just 7.5 like prives?  Also should I go for half size smaller for the suede ones since they strech?  Rolando sizing help please ladies~!  Thanks~
> 
> Oh and how much are they? (regular price)


----------



## rayrayray

xnplo said:


> From my experience, I would say to go for the 37.5, if your feet are narrow to normal; go for 38 if you are normal to wide. HTH...


 
THank YoU xnplo~!


----------



## 4LV

foxycleopatra said:


> Runs small, sort of like Decollete 868 (same last used for the two styles).


Thank you


----------



## purdy13

javaboo said:


> How does the plum and blue suede Rolando fit? Do they run true to size or they fit the same as the patent Rolando? I'm a 36 in Rolando and Rolande which size should I get for the suede? Will they stretch?


 
Hi, I had the purple suede Rolandos and still have the wine patent Rolandos.

I wear a 38.5 in patent rolando and a 38.5 in patent VPs, Yoyo 110s, and decollete 868s (tight at first but stretched perfectly)

I bought the suede rolandos in a 38.5 also - after the first wear they stretched and by the 3rd wear they stretched so much my foot just stepped out of them. I have a medium width foot. I think for me I should have got half a size smaller to take into account how much the soft suede stretches.


----------



## Chins4

Hey girls - has anyone got the Drapnova and can tell me how they run? 

I'm checking out a pair of 36.5s on Fleabay but I don't know if I'll be able to squeeze my feet into them (see my  range of CL  sizes below for reference) - but would  be nice to have the complete range of CL sizes!  

Regular size 37
CL sizes : 
36 (Helmut), 
37 (Sevillana, Lady Gres), 
37.5 (Simple, VP, Decollete, Steva),  
38 (Miss Fred)

Also checking out a pair of 36.5s in 120 patent Pigalle - what do you think, will they fit


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls - has anyone got the Drapnova and can tell me how they run?
> 
> I'm checking out a pair of 36.5s on Fleabay but I don't know if I'll be able to squeeze my feet into them (see my  range of CL  sizes below for reference) - but would  be nice to have the complete range of CL sizes!
> 
> Regular size 37
> CL sizes :
> 36 (Helmut),
> 37 (Sevillana, Lady Gres),
> 37.5 (Simple, VP, Decollete, Steva),
> 38 (Miss Fred)
> 
> Also checking out a pair of 36.5s in 120 patent Pigalle - what do you think, will they fit



I think the 36.5 120mm Pigalle should fit you. I'm not sure about the Drapnova though.


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls - has anyone got the Drapnova and can tell me how they run?


 
*Chin* I am a 37 as well and your shoes run pretty much the same sizing for me as well except the only difference is that my decolletes are a 38 and I would definately need a 38.5 for the miss freds.  I do wear a 37 for the Pigalles there is a tiny bit of room to go down but I prefer the 37s for comfort the 37.5 is simply way to big. My guess is that your feet might be just a tad smaller so the 36.5s in the Pigalle would work.

As for the drapanova your VP size should be just fine if they are in suede you might even be ok with a 37.


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> *Chin* I am a 37 as well and your shoes run pretty much the same sizing for me as well except the only difference is that my decolletes are a 38 and I would definately need a 38.5 for the miss freds.  I do wear a 37 for the Pigalles there is a tiny bit of room to go down but I prefer the 37s for comfort the 37.5 is simply way to big. My guess is that your feet might be just a tad smaller so the 36.5s in the Pigalle would work.
> 
> As for the drapanova your VP size should be just fine if they are in suede you might even be ok with a 37.



Thanks Leda . Need to decide whether to take the Pigalle plunge now or wait for a few once/twice worn pairs to come through on Ebay later in the year - what do you think??


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Leda . Need to decide whether to take the Pigalle plunge now or wait for a few once/twice worn pairs to come through on Ebay later in the year - what do you think??


 
The pigalles sell out of stores extremely fast but at the same time they come in quite often and they are quite prevalent on ebay. It so rare that I do see a pair in good condition for less than $500 on ebay in smaller sizes 36-37. If you can be patient about it then wait a bit but if you have an eye on something in particular now then go for it quick because colors are styles dont stay around for very long. 

Do you have an idea what colors you are interested in?


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> The pigalles sell out of stores extremely fast but at the same time they come in quite often and they are quite prevalent on ebay. It so rare that I do see a pair in good condition for less than $500 on ebay in smaller sizes 36-37. If you can be patient about it then wait a bit but if you have an eye on something in particular now then go for it quick because colors are styles dont stay around for very long.
> 
> Do you have an idea what colors you are interested in?



Have to admit I'm drawn to the classic black patent - do like the gold and the nude with black lace overlay but there's something about that killer heel in black patent . From what you say perhaps I'd be better off being patient? I was checking out shoes below on Ebay - it's a reputable seller but not exactly a knock 'em dead deal :s

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140215430844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Have to admit I'm drawn to the classic black patent - do like the gold and the nude with black lace overlay but there's something about that killer heel in black patent . From what you say perhaps I'd be better off being patient? I was checking out shoes below on Ebay - it's a reputable seller but not exactly a knock 'em dead deal :s
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140215430844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


 
The gold and the lace overlay are certainly beauties but yes you will probably get the most wear out of the black ones. Often they get to be on order at the department stores and boutiques. They are definately high demand pigalles those black patent ones and I personally have never seen them on ebay for retail $ 550 or less. Maybe you should call around and put yourself on a wait list if this is THE one you really want.  Like I said in my earlier post its really hard to get Pigalle 120mms with a good deal on ebay.


----------



## fashionispoison

i'm usually an 8.5 in CLs and have been DYING to get the green pythons.....37.5s would be too small huh..? and 10s TOO big...? can someone who has these spare me some help pleaseeeee. TIA!


----------



## hlfinn

does anyone know how the podium run? there's a pair on ebay in a 41 and i'm normally a 40-40.5 in cls but i have really wanted that style...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am thinking about making an SO for the Pigalle 120s in Black Leather. Does anyone have any sizing advice for those? I often take a 41 in CLs, but I tried on the Paillete Pigalle 120s and the 40 was a little big. My SA told me the Paillettes were slightly larger than most of the Pigalle 120s, but I'm wondering by how much. I'm afraid to SO the wrong size! TIA for your advice.


----------



## Edrine

JetSetGo! said:


> I am thinking about making an SO for the Pigalle 120s in Black Leather. Does anyone have any sizing advice for those? I often take a 41 in CLs, but I tried on the Paillete Pigalle 120s and the 40 was a little big. My SA told me the Paillettes were slightly larger than most of the Pigalle 120s, but I'm wondering by how much. I'm afraid to SO the wrong size! TIA for your advice.


 

i think the 120's run large i think you'll be ok w/the sz40..


----------



## rayrayray

size guide on new simple corta pumps in patent leather please! also declics as well in kid leather.  I am 7.5 in very Prives, 7 in no. prive.  medium B width!  do you think I can go with 7?  they only have 7 left...!


----------



## mimi23

*any know how the declic sizes up? should i go up 1/2 a size or full size?*


----------



## TaishasMan

rayrayray said:


> size guide on new simple corta pumps in patent leather please! also declics as well in kid leather.  I am 7.5 in very Prives, 7 in no. prive.  medium B width!  do you think I can go with 7?  they only have 7 left...!


I got my girlfriend the New Simple Corta Pumps and they told me at the Louboutin Store in NYC to size half a size down from the Simples and correct me if I'm wrong, but I think those run like the Very Prives, so you would actually need to get them in a 7.


----------



## rayrayray

Thank you TaishasMan!

Another sizing question...
If I am 7 in No Prives and 7.5 in Very Prives, 6.5~7in 120mm pigalles..
Do you all CL experts think that I can possibly fit into size 7 suede rolandos?
And even possibly into 7 Patent Rolandos?  I am not wide...regular B width i guess...I wear 7 in all Choos, Manolos, Gucci....

I want ROLANDOs.....ladies...
or should I rather go for 8 in patent rolandos if I am 7 in any other brands?  I just cannot stand big shoes....

I want ROLANDOs....in suede and patent.....and they only have 7 for suede (that's close to my size) and 7 and 8 in patent....I am mostly 7.5 in most CLs...


HELP! HELP! HELP!..all are final sale...so I have to be careful!


----------



## Chins4

mimi23 said:


> *any know how the declic sizes up? should i go up 1/2 a size or full size?*


 
Haven't tried them on myself but London boutique advised 1/2 size up - puts them in the same group as my VPs, Simples & Decolletes


----------



## LavenderIce

rayrayray said:


> Thank you TaishasMan!
> 
> Another sizing question...
> If I am 7 in No Prives and 7.5 in Very Prives, 6.5~7in 120mm pigalles..
> Do you all CL experts think that I can possibly fit into size 7 suede rolandos?
> And even possibly into 7 Patent Rolandos? I am not wide...regular B width i guess...I wear 7 in all Choos, Manolos, Gucci....
> 
> I want ROLANDOs.....ladies...
> or should I rather go for 8 in patent rolandos if I am 7 in any other brands? I just cannot stand big shoes....
> 
> I want ROLANDOs....in suede and patent.....and they only have 7 for suede (that's close to my size) and 7 and 8 in patent....I am mostly 7.5 in most CLs...
> 
> 
> HELP! HELP! HELP!..all are final sale...so I have to be careful!


 
Just to be sure ask for a measurement of the length of the Rolandos and measure your foot against it.  From what you are saying about sizing a 7 in the suede Rolandos can probably work out.  I think there's a chance that an 8 in patent Rolandos would be too big for your liking.


----------



## LavenderIce

fashionispoison said:


> i'm usually an 8.5 in CLs and have been DYING to get the green pythons.....37.5s would be too small huh..? and 10s TOO big...? can someone who has these spare me some help pleaseeeee. TIA!


 
I am guessing you mean the green python yoyos and if so, you are right the 37.5 would be too small and the 40s too big.  Yoyos in general have a narrow toe box and sizing up a half size is helpful for comfort.  The size for you would be a 38.5-39, possibly 39.5 at the biggest.



mimi23 said:


> *any know how the declic sizes up? should i go up 1/2 a size or full size?*


 
Which heel height?  I do not think it is necessary to go up a full size.


----------



## hlfinn

anyone know about the podiums? i have an offer in but i'm worried they'll be too big.  i'm generally a 40 or 40.5.... these are a 41.... thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

hlfinn said:


> anyone know about the podiums? i have an offer in but i'm worried they'll be too big. i'm generally a 40 or 40.5.... these are a 41.... thanks!


 
I wish I knew.  I would like to know too.


----------



## hlfinn

thanks lavander. hopefully someone will come along who knows. i am DYING for those shoes but just worried i'll get them and they won't fit.  though i measured another pair of heels i have to compare they weren't open toe sandals....


----------



## ledaatomica

hlfinn said:


> thanks lavander. hopefully someone will come along who knows. i am DYING for those shoes but just worried i'll get them and they won't fit. though i measured another pair of heels i have to compare they weren't open toe sandals....


 
If I were to order them for myself as a size 37 I would get them in a 38. I dont know this for sure but thats my gut feeling with this style. I tried some years back that were a 39 obviously too big but actually not by really that much so a 38 would have been perfect for me.


----------



## hlfinn

ok so 1 size up. thank you!!!


----------



## can008

Ladies, please help me. I wanted som1 (4" heels), my lady gres suede is 36 and fits fine. my peanut wedges is also 36 but soooo tight (even after being stretched width wise), i should have gone with 36.5 for the extra length.
do you think a 37 som1 (4" heels) will be too big for me? should i get it?
please help a.s.a.p...i need to decide very quickly.
TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

can008 said:


> Ladies, please help me. I wanted som1 (4" heels), my lady gres suede is 36 and fits fine. my peanut wedges is also 36 but soooo tight (even after being stretched width wise), i should have gone with 36.5 for the extra length.
> do you think a 37 som1 (4" heels) will be too big for me? should i get it?
> please help a.s.a.p...i need to decide very quickly.
> TIA!


 
Your sizes sound a lot like mine.  For the Som1 in 4" version I'd recommend 36.5; I think 37 would probably be a bit too big.


----------



## can008

thanks heaps, foxy! for your super quick reply! i thought of getting 36.5 as well but, no one seemed to have 36.5 som1 and i managed to find 37 in ebay or 36.  i can't get either huh? =(


----------



## wantmore

How is the sizing for Horatio compared to Simple 85mm, NP, YoYo 85mm and YoYo 100mm?

I know I don't need it, but I can't get it out of my head since Shasta and *Lo posted theirs.....


----------



## wantmore

TaishasMan said:


> I got my girlfriend the New Simple Corta Pumps and *they told me at the Louboutin Store in NYC to size half a size down from the Simples* and correct me if I'm wrong, but I think those run like the Very Prives, so you would actually need to get them in a 7.


Really? I was told to take the same size as the Simple 85mm . Did your friend get hers yet? How did they fit her?


----------



## TaishasMan

Yeah, she did and they fit perfectly.  She's a 38 in 100mm Simples, 100mm Miss Bunny, and in YoYo's and a 38.5 in the Decollete.  I'm not sure if that helps.  Usually whatever size they advice her to take at the Horatio Store in NYC fits.  They seem to be quite good at that.  However maybe your foot has a different width.


----------



## wantmore

So she ended up getting the Corta in 37.5?


----------



## RRSC

Anyone know how's the sizing for the python privatita?


----------



## LavenderIce

RRSC said:


> Anyone know how's the sizing for the python privatita?


 
I tried them on in my NP size and they seemed big.


----------



## TaishasMan

wantmore said:


> So she ended up getting the Corta in 37.5?


Yes she did.  And even though she doesn't like to hear it, I think she has fairly wide feet, too just like you as you mentioned.


----------



## Edrine

i was so bummed that saks doesn't ship python privatitas to california..

i might be crazy for getting 2 CLs today online..but i was stalking these until they became available in my size for the longest time!

anyone know how they run??TIA!


----------



## wantmore

TaishasMan said:


> Yes she did. And even though she doesn't like to hear it, I think she has fairly wide feet, too just like you as you mentioned.


Yup, I can't deny my wide feet, they're a huge hindrance to my CL shoe buying. Thanks again for the info....I'm just going to have to wait until all my shoes get here and I'll let you know how they fit me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Edrine said:


> i was so bummed that saks doesn't ship python privatitas to california..
> 
> i might be crazy for getting 2 CLs today online..but i was stalking these until they became available in my size for the longest time!
> 
> anyone know how they run??TIA!


 
Edrine, the Gwenissimas run big.  I would say sizing a half to full size down.  Don't know about the second pair.



wantmore said:


> Yup, I can't deny my wide feet, they're a huge hindrance to my CL shoe buying. Thanks again for the info....I'm just going to have to wait until all my shoes get here and I'll let you know how they fit me.


 
Your feet don't look especially wide, maybe just wide for notoriously narrow CLs.


----------



## Edrine

thanks lavander


----------



## fmd914

RRSC said:


> Anyone know how's the sizing for the python privatita?


 

RRSC - i bought a pair in my simple size.  I was surprised, but my NP and VP size were too large.


----------



## laureenthemean

How would sizing go for patent Decolletes?  Also, suede Rolandos?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## can008

Do the different heel heights simples fits differently (70, 85, 100mm)? How do the 100mm and the 70mm simples fit? Are they TTS?
TIA.


----------



## ewhitake

Hi all-
Any advice on CL boots?  My starting point for CL's is 40.5 but I've noticed that in designer boots I have to get a 41 so my instep has room to breath!  Would the same logic apply to CL's.

Thanks!!


----------



## Edrine

can008 said:


> Do the different heel heights simples fits differently (70, 85, 100mm)? How do the 100mm and the 70mm simples fit? Are they TTS?
> TIA.


 

tts or .5 size up


----------



## Edrine

laureenthemean said:


> How would sizing go for patent Decolletes? Also, suede Rolandos? Thanks in advance.


 

full size up bec. of the narrow toe box


----------



## can008

Thanks heaps, Edrine. And it goes for all the different height simples, is that right?


----------



## wantmore

TaishasMan said:


> Yes she did. And even though she doesn't like to hear it, I think she has fairly wide feet, too just like you as you mentioned.


You are absolutely right ! I got my Cortas today (same size as my 85mm) and they are huge. I got another pair (1/2 size down) and they're arriving either on Friday or Monday.



can008 said:


> Thanks heaps, Edrine. And it goes for all the different height simples, is that right?


Simple 85mm = I sized 1/2 up from my US size 
New Simple Pump = Same size as my US size (w/c is 1/2 size down than my Simple 85mm)
Simple 100mm = don't know yet....you have to wait until I get mine this week


----------



## can008

Thank you wantmore, please let me know when you get your 100mm.
What color are you getting them on?? (not that it matters for the size, just curious)


----------



## TaishasMan

wantmore said:


> You are absolutely right ! I got my Cortas today (same size as my 85mm) and they are huge. I got another pair (1/2 size down) and they're arriving either on Friday or Monday.
> 
> So are you saying you actually had to size an entire size down from your regular Louboutin Simple size?  Did you get them from saks, or directly from Louboutin?  What color?  You should post some pics!


----------



## handbaghotspot

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for help. I recently purchased a pair of Simple 100 Pumps without trying them on as I live in Manila and we don't have a CL store here. I asked my friend in San Francisco to get me a pair and ship them here. This is my first pair of CLs so I don't really know the sizing, although for practically every brand (Nine West, etc) I have always been a size 8. Will the size 8 of the Simple 100 Pumps fit me? I'm a little nervous because I'm planning to wear them to my graduation next Friday and they are only going to arrive a few days before. If they don't fit, I won't have any shoes to wear with my dress!


----------



## Shasta

*If they are patent, I would get a 38.5, otherwise if they are kidskin leather I would go with a 38.  If either is too tight, have them stretched.  This can be done quickly and usually for free.*


----------



## handbaghotspot

Shasta said:


> *If they are patent, I would get a 38.5, otherwise if they are kidskin leather I would go with a 38.  If either is too tight, have them stretched.  This can be done quickly and usually for free.*



I got the kidskin (I think) haha it's Holy Week so everything is at a standstill here in Manila. The shoes will probably arrive this coming Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll post pics then, hopefully they fit!! Thanks Shasta!


----------



## lychee124

wantmore said:


> Really? I was told to take the same size as the Simple 85mm . Did your friend get hers yet? How did they fit her?


 
I just tried on the New simples today and they ran 1/2 size smaller than the simple 85.


----------



## wantmore

wantmore said:


> Simple 85mm = I sized 1/2 up from my US size
> New Simple Pump = Same size as my US size (w/c is 1/2 size down than my Simple 85mm)
> Simple 100mm = don't know yet....you have to wait until I get mine this week


*UPDATE:*

Simple 100mm = Same size as Simple 85mm




handbaghotspot said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for help. I recently purchased a pair of Simple 100 Pumps without trying them on as I live in Manila and we don't have a CL store here. I asked my friend in San Francisco to get me a pair and ship them here. This is my first pair of CLs so I don't really know the sizing, although for practically every brand (Nine West, etc) I have always been a size 8. Will the size 8 of the Simple 100 Pumps fit me? I'm a little nervous because I'm planning to wear them to my graduation next Friday and they are only going to arrive a few days before. If they don't fit, I won't have any shoes to wear with my dress!


I sized 1/2 up from my Nine West size, but my feet are wider than normal. They are longer in length but more comfy in the toe box. 

Your regular sized Nine West in CL Simple 100mm should be okay in length, might be tight on the toe box though. Could get them stretched. 

When I went to the Philippines, I brought several high heels. OMG! I could not wear them while I was over there, b/c my feet got so swollen from the heat, LOL! I ended up giving them away.


----------



## wantmore

TaishasMan said:


> wantmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right ! I got my Cortas today (same size as my 85mm) and they are huge. I got another pair (1/2 size down) and they're arriving either on Friday or Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying you actually had to size an entire size down from your regular Louboutin Simple size? Did you get them from saks, or directly from Louboutin? What color? You should post some pics!
Click to expand...

 
With the New Simples, I sized 1/2 down from my Simple 85mm

I did post pictures.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/1-2-3-4-5-am-i-done-266289.html


----------



## TaishasMan

Hey wantmore!

So my sizing advice was actually wrong?!? ...'Cause that left shoe on the picture looks like it's at least one size too big.  Or did you size up from your simple size at the time you ordered these?!?  Let me know if you find the New Simple Corta ones or the regular simple ones in the pinkish nude patent somewhere as this is definitely more of a beige...still really pretty though...those flaws on the other hand are unacceptable...I can't believe they sent something like that out to the customer...so sorry!


----------



## wantmore

TaishasMan said:


> Hey wantmore!
> 
> So my sizing advice was actually wrong?!? ...'Cause that left shoe on the picture looks like it's at least one size too big. Or did you size up from your simple size at the time you ordered these?!? Let me know if you find the New Simple Corta ones or the regular simple ones in the pinkish nude patent somewhere as this is definitely more of a beige...still really pretty though...those flaws on the other hand are unacceptable...I can't believe they sent something like that out to the customer...so sorry!


Your recommendation was right! Your friend went 1/2 size down from her Simples to the Cortas, right? When I originally saw your post, I already ordered the Cortas THE SAME size as my Simple 85mm (see above, post #459). The pictures on my thread are those Cortas (the same size as my Simple 85mm). I said it there that I needed to go 1/2 size down (which is what you recommended) and the 1/2 size down fit length wise but are tight on the toe box.

BG has the Simples 70mm  in Nude Patent (pinkish/blush color).


----------



## TaishasMan

Wow I'm good!  ...the girl in that one post was right, they actually looked more than half a size too big, but I guess if you went one size down and they already get kind of tight around the toebox it's as good of a fit as it gets and I'm sure they'll stretch out a little.  Did you know if those were available at all in the pinkish nude color? I actually really like the platform on these, it's less noticeable therefore implying an even longer leg, plus it's probably more comfortable to wear that way as the foot isn't arched as much. I hope the new ones didn't come with any flaws on the upper patent leather again.


----------



## ltucci

Hello
Does anyone know the insole measurement for the nude patent yoyo's in 38.5?
TIA


----------



## surlygirl

Hi, all. Need some sizing advice from the experts! I'm usually a 39. I've tried on Rolandos in a 40 ( a little too big ) and decolletes in a 40 which felt more comfortable than the 39.5, but had a bit of heel slippage. So I probably a 39.5 in Rolandos and Decolletes. Anyway, I am looking at a pair of Som1 heels in a 39. Do you think they would fit? Or be a little too tight? Thanks in advance!


----------



## foxycleopatra

surlygirl said:


> Hi, all. Need some sizing advice from the experts! I'm usually a 39. I've tried on Rolandos in a 40 ( a little too big ) and decolletes in a 40 which felt more comfortable than the 39.5, but had a bit of heel slippage. So I probably a 39.5 in Rolandos and Decolletes. Anyway, I am looking at a pair of Som1 heels in a 39. Do you think they would fit? Or be a little too tight? Thanks in advance!


 
I'd recommend sizing up (1/2 a size or so) for the Som1 (assuming you're getting the 100mm, not the 120mm, version) as it runs quite small.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, foxy. I think I'll try the 39.5. It is the 100mm heel. Or hold out and try to find a size 40!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Surlygirl* I had to go up a size and a half in my Som 1s. The toe box is short for me. hope this helps!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

*Hi everyone!  I need some help with the sizing of the **Paillete VPs.  I have narrow feet.  Some background on the CLs I have:  1 pair of kidskin Bruges.  Got 37.5, they were great at first with a little toe insert, but they have stretched to the point that I cannot wear them.   Even with a heel grip and several combinations of inserts.  I have the plain leather Metallikas in a 37.5 and they are perfect with a toe insert.  No stretch issues yet.  I also have the black corset-tie ribbon heels (I'm sorry, the style name escapes me) in a 37, but probably should have sized up to a 37.5 as my toes graze the edge of the shoe.  Your expert sizing advice is appreciated and TIA! 
*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*bulletproof* 

It's always so hard to determine sizes, isn't it? 

Still, I suggest going with a 37. The VPs don't run as small as the Metallikas. The one thing to take into consideration is the Pailletes won't stretch like soft leathers. If I am correct, they appear to be made of a sequin-covered fabric.

Maybe someone who has these exact shoes can be of help too. 

Good luck!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Thanks!  There was a 37.5 Blush colored Paillete on ebay and I wanted it for my wedding shoe.  It sold though, so hopefully it would've been too big. I'll keep looking.  I'm having a horrible time finding a bridal shoe.  I've seen nothing in the stores that I love.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oh fun!!! Did you know that the Madison Ave CL store has some white satin wedding shoes with the blue soles in stock? Or at least they did when I was there about a month ago. They are not super high, and are fairly traditional (unlike the Pailletes), but they are very pretty.

Did you try calling around for your size in the Pailletes? I know they have them at Saks. 

I'm wearing the Fluorescent Pink Yoyos to my wedding in less then 5 weeks! Talk about non-traditional! 

Anyway, lots of luck with your search...


----------



## brtracy

Hello Ladies! I wear size 36/6 regularly and have a pair of CL classic Point Toe pump.  

I saw the deal on the size 35 Miss Fred lace up boots posted on the deal forum and could not pass it up because of the price.  I got it couple weeks ago and it does fit. I can even wear a thin sock with it, but it is tight near my big toe.  I am debating whether I should return it or not.  Will it make my toes bleed and hurt really bad if I start walking on it?  I only tried to walk on my carpet so I can still return it.  Does Miss Fred boots stretch?  Thanks for your help.

Also, with the Saks gift card deal, I got a pair of 85 Simple pump in black.  But they only have size 37.  Do you think that will be too big?? Will I be okay if I put a sole padding to it? 

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The simples run slightly larger than some, so a 37 may be too big for you. Did you order them or buy them in store? 

As far as the Miss Freds. I don't think it's good for your big toe to be pushed in. I've had some shoes like that and it can get very painful after a while. You don't want shoes that your fret about wearing because they hurt. A deal is only a deal if the shoes fit. Hope that helps.


----------



## galligator

Bulletproofsoul: 
I didn't see the Paillete, but bluefly just got a bunch of CL stock in & they're going fast. They're on extra 15% off this weekend. CL's not in my budget this year, so it'd be great for anyone like you who's in the market to get a chance at them.


----------



## brtracy

JetSetGo! said:


> The simples run slightly larger than some, so a 37 may be too big for you. Did you order them or buy them in store?
> 
> As far as the Miss Freds. I don't think it's good for your big toe to be pushed in. I've had some shoes like that and it can get very painful after a while. You don't want shoes that your fret about wearing because they hurt. A deal is only a deal if the shoes fit. Hope that helps.


 
Thanks JetSetGo~!!!  The simples are way too big I returned them =)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Thank you JetSetGo! (I love your style!  Hot pink YoYos to your wedding?  Awesome!  I, personally, am thinking about the She's Back!)

Thank you galligators!  I tried Bluefly yesterday, but didn't see anything I loved.  I should keep checking in with them, I suppose, though!


----------



## Jahpson

what does 150mm or 100mm mean?


----------



## canismajor

Height of the heel.


JahpsonLoveYou said:


> what does 150mm or 100mm mean?


----------



## Jahpson

so to translate, what would a 4 inch heel read in the Louboutin world?


----------



## LavenderIce

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> so to translate, what would a 4 inch heel read in the Louboutin world?


 
100mm = 4"


----------



## themgdinosaur

Hi, can you tell me how the python privatitas run?

I wear 37 in Simple and 37 in Lady Gres..

Should I get 36.5 in the python? I heard it loosens a little?


----------



## Jahpson

LavenderIce said:


> 100mm = 4"


 

bless you and thank you for answering my question!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i am so confused since my CL sizing runs from 37.5 to 38.5.
i read that the architek slingbacks are TTS. i have another pair of slingbacks but they are a 38.5 but the architeks are open toe. should i get a 38 then in the *architeks?!?!?*!

these are a 38.5 and they fit perfect:


----------



## DamierAddict

how are the Palace Zeppa?

if im usually a 38 ... will 39's be way too big?


----------



## hlfinn

ok this is odd- i see here that the marpoil is a half a size up.  i just bought these (and am picking them up tomorrow night) and i actually went half a size DOWN on them. mainly because the back slingback was too far away from my ankle.  they're patent though- do you think that makes a difference?  should i try my true size again tomorrow night?  i tried them on in the middle of the day when i had been walking a little but not a lot.  any advice would be awesome. my SA said to get the smaller size but now i'm worried.


----------



## lulublue717

I wear 39 in NP then do I need 38.5 or 39 in new simple pump? I rememberd someone said new simple runs little bit big..


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i dont know what these are called but does any1 know how they fit?


----------



## lorrmich

Hi, I could use some advice on sizing in the Lady Gres.  I am american size 8.5 but the 39 in NP and VP fit great.  In the Rolando I took 39.5 and my heel slips in one shoe, but I it is the right size.  Would you recommend a 39 or 39.5 in the Lady Gres?

TIA


----------



## Chins4

lorrmich said:


> Hi, I could use some advice on sizing in the Lady Gres. I am american size 8.5 but the 39 in NP and VP fit great. In the Rolando I took 39.5 and my heel slips in one shoe, but I it is the right size. Would you recommend a 39 or 39.5 in the Lady Gres?
> 
> TIA


 
I found that the LG ran TTS i.e. I'm a 37, so LG size was a 37. That's the same as my Rolandos and half a size smaller than my VPs (which are 37.5). So I would go for a 39, maybe even a 38.5


----------



## lorrmich

Thanks for the quick response chins, I was thinkng the 39 also.  Nice to have some input from the experts!


----------



## Chins4

You're welcome. I  that shoe!


----------



## betty*00

Does anyone know how the Metallika bootie fits in the ruched leather? This would be my first pair of CLs. I've never tried on a pair since they do not sell CLs where I am from. I am a size 35. Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

betty*00 said:


> Does anyone know how the Metallika bootie fits in the ruched leather? This would be my first pair of CLs. I've never tried on a pair since they do not sell CLs where I am from. I am a size 35. Thanks!


 
The silver metallic patent leather was tight, but the kid leather was nice and soft.  Depending on the width of your foot, you can probably go with anywhere from a 35.5-36.5.  I am not positive if that is the case for your size, as sometimes the smaller sizes in certain CLs styles do not necessarily run small.


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *Lavender*. I found a pair of 35.5 on ebay and the seller too said that these do fit small. I would rather have it a little bit bigger than smaller. Thanks again


----------



## themgdinosaur

does anyone know how the phyton privatitas run?

i wear simple pumps in 37. metallikas in 38. lady gres suede in 36.5.

what size should i get in this one?


----------



## RRSC

themgdinosaur said:


> does anyone know how the phyton privatitas run?
> 
> i wear simple pumps in 37. metallikas in 38. lady gres suede in 36.5.
> 
> what size should i get in this one?


 
I got them in my VP size (which is my TTS 38) but I could have gone 1/2 size bigger as well. My simples are a 38.5. You could do either a 36.5 or 37.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I want, need, may die without the CITY GIRL SANDALS.  My size range is avail on Saks...has anyone out there tried this on or talked to someone who has?? I'm a us size 8 and took a 39 in my Decolletes.  Please help, Ladies of Taste...


----------



## ledaatomica

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> bless you and thank you for answering my question!


 
I find google handy for conversions just type

*convert 100mm to inches* on the google search page without quotes and voila :

*100 millimeters = 3.93700787 inches*


----------



## honu

Does anyone know how the Coxienelle run? 


TIA~~~


----------



## msbean

lovely&amazing said:


> I want, need, may die without the CITY GIRL SANDALS.  My size range is avail on Saks...has anyone out there tried this on or talked to someone who has?? I'm a us size 8 and took a 39 in my Decolletes.  Please help, Ladies of Taste...


hi there, i tried on the city girl sandals in black leather when they arrived by accident in the box i thought was the black vp's.  

i usually wear a size 39 in vp's and np's and the size 38.5 in city girls was actually ok for me.  size 39 would have worked as well - my toes probably wouldn't have been so far front in the larger size.


----------



## Chins4

Those ladies with Rolandos - do you wear the same size in suede and patent or do you size up for the patent  TIA


----------



## MKWMDA

How would patent Clichys fit? If my Declic and VP size is a 41 and my NP and Yasmin size is a 41.5, is there any possibly way a 40 in black patent Clichy 100 would fit? Just takin a shot in the dark here.


----------



## foxycleopatra

MKWMDA said:


> How would patent Clichys fit? If my Declic and VP size is a 41 and my NP and Yasmin size is a 41.5, is there any possibly way a 40 in black patent Clichy 100 would fit? Just takin a shot in the dark here.


 
Clichy 100 runs quite small (like Decollete 868).  You're probably a 41.5 in Clichy 100 given your above sizes (40 would be waaay too small in that shoe, sorry).


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Those ladies with Rolandos - do you wear the same size in suede and patent or do you size up for the patent  TIA


 
Also has anyone any advise on how the Tenues run?


----------



## lovely&amazing

msbean said:


> hi there, i tried on the city girl sandals in black leather when they arrived by accident in the box i thought was the black vp's.
> 
> i usually wear a size 39 in vp's and np's and the size 38.5 in city girls was actually ok for me. size 39 would have worked as well - my toes probably wouldn't have been so far front in the larger size.


 
Thank you! Out of curiosity...what size do you take in US. I've never tried on VP so I don't really know how to gauge the size conversion.  Did you love the way the City Girls looked??  I'm lusting after the luggage color!
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## msbean

lovely&amazing said:


> Thank you! Out of curiosity...what size do you take in US. I've never tried on VP so I don't really know how to gauge the size conversion.  Did you love the way the City Girls looked??  I'm lusting after the luggage color!
> Thanks again for your help!


my US size is usually 8-8.5 (i'm an 8 in gucci and stuart weitzman, if that might help).  in closed toe pointy stuff i usually go up a half size.  if you're a 39 in decollettes then you're probably a 38.5 in vp/np i'm thinking?  so i think a 38 or 38.5 could probably work for you (my feet aren't narrow and they still fit into a 38.5 city girl).  

i have to admit, i wasn't a fan of the city girls but just had to try it on since i had them, and they looked amazingly sexy.


----------



## themgdinosaur

RRSC said:


> I got them in my VP size (which is my TTS 38) but I could have gone 1/2 size bigger as well. My simples are a 38.5. You could do either a 36.5 or 37.


 

thanks.. what about the width of the privatitas?

are they like a VP?


----------



## RRSC

themgdinosaur said:


> thanks.. what about the width of the privatitas?
> 
> are they like a VP?


 
They seem wider than the VP's. i notice that there's more room in the front than my VP's.


----------



## lovely&amazing

msbean said:


> my US size is usually 8-8.5 (i'm an 8 in gucci and stuart weitzman, if that might help). in closed toe pointy stuff i usually go up a half size. if you're a 39 in decollettes then you're probably a 38.5 in vp/np i'm thinking? so i think a 38 or 38.5 could probably work for you (my feet aren't narrow and they still fit into a 38.5 city girl).
> 
> i have to admit, i wasn't a fan of the city girls but just had to try it on since i had them, and they looked amazingly sexy.


 
You Rock, Msbean! 
Thank you!


----------



## rmarie

hi, does anyone know how sizing is on these shoes? they would be my perfect work shoes but i have long toes and I hate for my toes to be hanging way over .. I am a 37 in simple by the way. thanks!


----------



## lorrmich

ok, my holy grail is the tortoise VP and there is a pair, very expensive on the bay, size 38.5 from NGG i think.  I wear a 39 NP in leopard.  What are the chances I could stretch these and make them work????


----------



## canismajor

I'm afraid they might be... But please wait for another opinion... 



DamierAddict said:


> grrr.. so if im a 38 and get them in a 39 .. theyll be too big?





xnplo said:


> *DA*- Salopettes seem to run TTS.





DamierAddict said:


> does any1 know how they run?


----------



## DamierAddict

thanx so much ^^


----------



## Chaneller

lovely&amazing said:


> I want, need, may die without the CITY GIRL SANDALS.  My size range is avail on Saks...has anyone out there tried this on or talked to someone who has?? I'm a us size 8 and took a 39 in my Decolletes.  Please help, Ladies of Taste...



I'm a 37 and got them in my true size. Perfect fit!  My feet are between narrow and normal.

They might be too roomy if you go up half a size.


----------



## LavenderIce

lorrmich said:


> ok, my holy grail is the tortoise VP and there is a pair, very expensive on the bay, size 38.5 from NGG i think. I wear a 39 NP in leopard. What are the chances I could stretch these and make them work????


 
I'm not too familiar with your sizing in the different CL styles, but I happen to be a 37.5 in NPs and 37 in VPs.  How do 38.5 fit on you?


----------



## lorrmich

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not too familiar with your sizing in the different CL styles, but I happen to be a 37.5 in NPs and 37 in VPs. How do 38.5 fit on you?


 
I can get them on but they are definitely too tight.  And actually the 39 NP black patent greasepaint I ordered are too small.  I ordered the 39.5 but they haven't gotten here yet.  I took 39.5 in Rolando.  I think I am going to make a trip to NM this week or next and see if I can try on some different styles.  I hate this guessing.  Too expensive to get without being able to return.  I am just heartbroken, I want them so bad!!  Thanks for making me talk some sense into myself.


----------



## PINK*~*lolita

Hi girls!! im new hear but i discovered this place and think it awesome!! 
i wanted to see if you guys could help me out PLEASE!! 
i want to get a pair of very prive paillette but im having the same issue i sometimes do that the 39.5 is a lil snug in the front kinda hurts dont know if it will strech out or the 40 that slip out in the back even if i put a insole in??
i had the same issue with another pair that i coudnt decide got the 40 and could never wear because i slipped out (not prive though).. i just got a pair of double platfrom slingbacks in cork therye a 40 and the strethchy on my right is snug!! i love louboutins but sometimes getting the right size can be a lil confusing for me!!
PLEASE HELP ME!! SHOULD I GET THE 39.5 or the 40 and its a lil pricy ive never had a pair that $$ but I LOVE THEM!! and want them to be PERFECT(fit)!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

  *


----------



## ewhitake

Hi Ladies-
Anyone know if these are true to size?
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...25&prodIndex=25&listSize=76&categoryId=544241

Thanks so much!  ​


----------



## lovely&amazing

Chaneller said:


> I'm a 37 and got them in my true size. Perfect fit!  My feet are between narrow and normal.
> 
> They might be too roomy if you go up half a size.


 
Thank you, Chaneller! This actually helps more than you know because just as I was ready to pre-order them for $795, someone is listing some 39's in the Luggage color on ebay. I want them so bad it physically hurts but it would seem if I go up that much in size they won't work. My credit card thanks you! Anyway, I found some fierce Decolletes in Luggage (on the way). Stay tuned...


----------



## Lynn12

PINK*~*lolita said:


> Hi girls!! im new hear but i discovered this place and think it awesome!!
> i wanted to see if you guys could help me out PLEASE!!
> i want to get a pair of very prive paillette but im having the same issue i sometimes do that the 39.5 is a lil snug in the front kinda hurts dont know if it will strech out or the 40 that slip out in the back even if i put a insole in??
> i had the same issue with another pair that i coudnt decide got the 40 and could never wear because i slipped out (not prive though).. i just got a pair of double platfrom slingbacks in cork therye a 40 and the strethchy on my right is snug!! i love louboutins but sometimes getting the right size can be a lil confusing for me!!
> PLEASE HELP ME!! SHOULD I GET THE 39.5 or the 40 and its a lil pricy ive never had a pair that $$ but I LOVE THEM!! and want them to be PERFECT(fit)!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> *


 
PINK - I would recommend the 39.5 and then you can stretch out the toe box.  I had the same problem with the Rolando.  The 40 was VERY tight in the toe box, but the 40.5 was a little too long and my foot slipped out a little.  Since MOST shoes stretch a little, I was scared to get the 40.5 and have it flop off after a few wears.  I stretched out my toe box of the 40 by putting on thick gym socks on my toes only and CRAMMED my feet into the Rolandos.  I walked around the house on the carpet and now they feel great.  

Also, check to see if your toes hang over the tip in the VP peep.  That is an indicator that they are too small.  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## PINK*~*lolita

Lynn12 said:


> PINK - I would recommend the 39.5 and then you can stretch out the toe box.  I had the same problem with the Rolando.  The 40 was VERY tight in the toe box, but the 40.5 was a little too long and my foot slipped out a little.  Since MOST shoes stretch a little, I was scared to get the 40.5 and have it flop off after a few wears.  I stretched out my toe box of the 40 by putting on thick gym socks on my toes only and CRAMMED my feet into the Rolandos.  I walked around the house on the carpet and now they feel great.
> 
> Also, check to see if your toes hang over the tip in the VP peep.  That is an indicator that they are too small.  GOOD LUCK!!!


 
Lynn12 THANK YOU SOO MUCH!! i was just trying to figure it out right now cause i put both on hold on i have to decide!!! i REEEEALLY want these shoes i know ill regret not getting them, i cant afford them right now but my window of oppurtunity is NOW!! and you know how that goes with CLs....
ok so im a 39 39.5 in prada i believe im a 8.5 to 9 american i just got a pair of double platform corks that are a 40 and feel a lil snug(i think they said they run small) but i only have a few pairs, NO vps and you girls are so experienced with the CLs.. 
the VP paillettes i feel you want them to feel secure and in 39.5 theres NO slippage in the back BUT VERY snug at the toes and even thought there snug they still look like they fit the same like the 40in the front trust me but i dont know it hurts a lil on my toes from the snug!! the 40 most deffinately feel roomy in the back and then if i put something in theyll strech more?? maybe?? there not leather?? i dont know what to do i want these FOREVER!!! and i dont want to ruin them by stretching them(if possible) or look wierd!! THANK you soooo much for your help!!


----------



## LoubouLush

Hi all.  I'm funny with CLs it seems - I have 36 in no prive and they are perfect yet my decolletes in 37 are just too tight.  I have 37 in activas and haven't worn them really yet but I'd say they er on the side of being a little big... How would I be in Pigalles?

TIA x


----------



## Chins4

Girls, I know I'm on a ban  but just so I'm prepared when I see my one remaining HG  can any of you advise on fit for the suede Declic? I thought half a size up (37.5 same as my VPs, Simples and Decolletes) but my suede Rolandos fit perfectly in a TTS 37 and the similarity between Rolando/Declic styles made me wonder if I should perhaps go for a 37 

What do you think?


----------



## LavenderIce

LoubouLush said:


> Hi all. I'm funny with CLs it seems - I have 36 in no prive and they are perfect yet my decolletes in 37 are just too tight. I have 37 in activas and haven't worn them really yet but I'd say they er on the side of being a little big... How would I be in Pigalles?
> 
> TIA x


 
Yes, sizing in CLs can be erratic, particularly because of foot width versus shoe width.  Which heel height in Pigalles are you considering?  If you are looking at the Pigalle 120mm you will most likely have to size down.  


Chins4 said:


> Girls, I know I'm on a ban  but just so I'm prepared when I see my one remaining HG  can any of you advise on fit for the suede Declic? I thought half a size up (37.5 same as my VPs, Simples and Decolletes) but my suede Rolandos fit perfectly in a TTS 37 and the similarity between Rolando/Declic styles made me wonder if I should perhaps go for a 37
> 
> What do you think?


 
My Declics are the same size as my Rolandos.


----------



## meluvs2shop

how the jolies run?


----------



## oneineverycolor

this is a fabulous and very helpful thread.....thanks!  I need help for sizing CL cut out pump/bootie....(on order from Neimans)....CL platform pumps I have are size 8.5.......help.......


----------



## sara999

i know this question has been asked a billion times...but what about VP sizing. i am a US 6.5 in...everything, nine west, etc. what size should i go with for VP? 37? 37.5?


----------



## LoubouLush

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, sizing in CLs can be erratic, particularly because of foot width versus shoe width. Which heel height in Pigalles are you considering? If you are looking at the Pigalle 120mm you will most likely have to size down.
> 
> 
> My Declics are the same size as my Rolandos.


 
I think they are one of the lower ones - maybe 80mm?

Only available in a 36 so perhaps too tight?


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Guys how do satin Decollette size Im eyeing up a pair but I only own a pair of christian louboutin wedges in my true size although I think they have a little room in
The satin decollette Im looking at are my true size should I go for them or a no no?


----------



## meluvs2shop

sara999 said:


> i know this question has been asked a billion times...but what about VP sizing. i am a US 6.5 in...everything, nine west, etc. what size should i go with for VP? 37? 37.5?



i am a 7.5 US and my red/fabric cork VP's are 38 and they are a little big on me but the toe box is snug. with that said, even though they are big i think a 37.5 would have squeezed the life out of my lil toes.
i do use foot petals and for me that doesn't really work... oh well i still love 'em!


----------



## PINK*~*lolita

sara999 said:


> i know this question has been asked a billion times...but what about VP sizing. i am a US 6.5 in...everything, nine west, etc. what size should i go with for VP? 37? 37.5?



Hey girl!! im having the same issue!! im a 8.5-9 american and i dont know if i should get the 39.5 or 40 either tight in the toe box or loose in the heel!!
ive been asking around and i spoke with the SA at louboutin and its this "louboutines are not the most comfortable shoes but just gorgeous!! so in the end its better to go with the smaller and let them stretch out if you get the bigger and put insoles or padding youll stretch them out even more!"" so thats the feedback ive gotten so far!! Good Luck!! and im about to get a pair too so i let you know!!


----------



## Chins4

sara999 said:


> i know this question has been asked a billion times...but what about VP sizing. i am a US 6.5 in...everything, nine west, etc. what size should i go with for VP? 37? 37.5?


 
I went up half a size from my regular size for patent VPs - I'm a 37/7 and my VPs are 37.5/7.5


----------



## Chins4

RichBabyBentley said:


> Guys how do satin Decollette size Im eyeing up a pair but I only own a pair of christian louboutin wedges in my true size although I think they have a little room in
> The satin decollette Im looking at are my true size should I go for them or a no no?


 
I've had to go up half a size on both my Decolletes (patent and ponyskin) - I'm a 37 and my Decolletes are a 37.5. They're renowned for being on the small side so buying in your true size could be risky


----------



## po0hping

Anyone know how the Roditas and Ambrosinas fit?


----------



## lorrmich

sara999 said:


> i know this question has been asked a billion times...but what about VP sizing. i am a US 6.5 in...everything, nine west, etc. what size should i go with for VP? 37? 37.5?


 
Adding my experience, I am also an 8.5 US and I am a 39 in VP.


----------



## javaboo

I have a question. Does anyone know if the Glitter VP fit true to size for larger sizes? Say 38 and higher? If they don't would half size been too uncomfortable for them?

Thanks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

hi, how do Castillanas run?  I usually wear a 35, will a 35.5 fit?


----------



## MKWMDA

If I am looking at a pair of Gwennissimas in a 41, and my normal CL size is a 41-41.5, would they be too pig or just right? Dont they run big?

And why do so many people wear close to their American size in CL, and I have to go up a size and a half? Is it just that the bigger sizes are harder to fit? Every other shoe I own, even Pradas, are a 40/10 and they fit perfectly. In CL I am an 11.5, and even those are sometimes uncomfortable. I tried on a 42 in the Fontanetes and they were perfect. Now thats a 2 size increase! It makes it really hard to find shoes, they are so hard to find in the 41-42 size range!!!


----------



## canismajor

Uh-oh *CHOOS*, I was thinking my 36/36.5 can fit in these 35.5, since for d'orsays you want to size down.    I contacted the seller to get an insole measurement and then maybe we will be able to determine more. 

Edit: I came here before going to eBay this morning and... Auction ended! Hope a tPFer got 'em.  



more_CHOOS said:


> hi, how do Castillanas run?  I usually wear a 35, will a 35.5 fit?


----------



## more_CHOOS

so sad...i was waiting for the insole measurement too!!!  dangit, maybe next time


----------



## minks

I am interested in the Fontanete. Does anyone have experience with the sizing on them? The 38.5 in the VP is snug, so I don't know if I should get the 39 or 39.5. TIA!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

I found the suede Fontanetes to fit TTS.


minks said:


> I am interested in the Fontanete. Does anyone have experience with the sizing on them? The 38.5 in the VP is snug, so I don't know if I should get the 39 or 39.5. TIA!!!!!


----------



## minks

Thanks xnplo!


----------



## DamierAddict

does any1 know how the defil's run?


----------



## chako012

Hi Alll I'm looking at buying a pair of very neoudes I'm a 35 in decollete 868's so does that mean I'm a 34?


----------



## lorrmich

chako012 said:


> Hi Alll I'm looking at buying a pair of very neoudes I'm a 35 in decollete 868's so does that mean I'm a 34?


 
I don't own any decollete's, but the size that works for me is my VP/NP size with is 1/2 size up from my American size


----------



## eggpudding

PurpleD said:


> For the ladies in London, I highly recommend Classic Shoes. Its a family run cobbler with reasonable prices. They do a lot of industry work, including all of the cleaning/repairs for the Jimmy Choo boutiques in London. Theyve done wonders for my CLs and Choos  theyre amazing!
> 
> Classic Shoes
> 23-25 Brecknock Rd
> London, N70BL
> +44 (0)20 7485 5275


 
Thanks for the info *PurpleD, *I've been wondering about any decent places in London.. was just wondering what the nearest tube station is? I tried Google maps but just ended up getting really confused . Is it somewhere near Kentish Town?


----------



## javaboo

chako012 said:


> Hi Alll I'm looking at buying a pair of very neoudes I'm a 35 in decollete 868's so does that mean I'm a 34?



Probably, do you own any other CL shoes? What is your US size? Do you have wide feet?


----------



## chako012

well I have the declics in 35 and one side fits ok the other foot is too lose coz one foot is smaller and yes i guess my feet a wideish >.<! Apprently they run small as well?


----------



## lulublue717

I wear new simple pump 39 what size should I get for Very Prive black patent with burgundy tip??
and NP I have 39 and it fits bit tight


----------



## summerberries

Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the satin tuxedo slingbacks (I think they're called Lova)? I'm usually a US6 (36.5 in Choos) but my feet are quite wide. I currently have 2 pairs of Louboutins, the satin Fiorelli in 36.5 and the patent Sock Mary Jane in 37. Thank you!


----------



## can008

Ladies, do you know which one is smaller: the Lapono or the Metallika?
I tried a Metallika and fits in 37 but could not try Lapono since they don't have anything smaller than 38. I want the Lapono. What size do you think I'll be in Lapono?
I wear 36 in VP and lady gres (which is a bit loose in the heels).
Also, which size would you suggest for me in the joli d'orsays?
TIA.


----------



## JetSetGo!

minks said:


> I am interested in the Fontanete. Does anyone have experience with the sizing on them? The 38.5 in the VP is snug, so I don't know if I should get the 39 or 39.5. TIA!!!!!



They fit me like the VPs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I believe CLs are sized in French sizes (a French 40 is not the same as a Italian 40). Then, the fit of CLs can be very vary greatly from style to style, which adds to the confusion... 

Here is my experience. 
I hope it helps those in need of advice. 

Caracolo +1, Size up a whole size

City Girl Sandals +1/2, Size Up a half size

Clichy 100mm (Patent) +1, Size Up a whole size

Declic 100mm & 130mm +1/2. Size Up a half size

Decollete 868 Jazz Black +1 1/2, Size Up a size and a half

Decollete 868 Jazz Taupe +1, Size Up a whole size

Decollete 868 Paillete +1, Size Up a whole size

Lady Gres Leather +1, Size Up a whole size

Lapono Patent +1 1/2 or 2, Size Up a size and a half (or two sizes)

Mad Mary +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size or size and a half

Minibout Zep +1/2, Size Up a half size

Metallika Boot +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size (or a size and a half)

New Simple Pump +1/2, Size Up a half size

Numero Prive +1/2, Size Up a half size

Pigalle 85mm Mesh +1/2, Size Up a half size

Pigalle 120mm Patent w/ Straight Heel +/-, True to size

Pigalle 120mm Blue Leopard Patent +1/2, Size Up a half size

Rolando (all fabrications) +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size (or size and a half)

Simple Pump +1/2, Size Up a half size

Som 1 100mm +1 1/2, Size Up a size and a half

Very Prive +1/2, Size up a half size

Yoyo 85mm +1, Size up a whole size

Yoyo 110mm +1, Size up a whole size

Please note: this is my personal experience, and everyone's feet and fit will vary. 
I tend to go a little bigger than some.

Good luck!


----------



## LavenderIce

lulublue717 said:


> I wear new simple pump 39 what size should I get for Very Prive black patent with burgundy tip??
> and NP I have 39 and it fits bit tight


 
I would say you can wear a 39 or 39.5 in the VPs.  



summerberries said:


> Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the satin tuxedo slingbacks (I think they're called Lova)? I'm usually a US6 (36.5 in Choos) but my feet are quite wide. I currently have 2 pairs of Louboutins, the satin Fiorelli in 36.5 and the patent Sock Mary Jane in 37. Thank you!


 
I think you would be okay with a 37 in the Lova sling.



can008 said:


> Ladies, do you know which one is smaller: the Lapono or the Metallika?
> I tried a Metallika and fits in 37 but could not try Lapono since they don't have anything smaller than 38. I want the Lapono. What size do you think I'll be in Lapono?
> I wear 36 in VP and lady gres (which is a bit loose in the heels).
> Also, which size would you suggest for me in the joli d'orsays?
> TIA.


 
I *think* the Lapono in a 38 will be too big for you.  I know they run small, but I think in smaller sizes (for those sizes 35-36) you do not have to size up more than a full size.  Check with Zophie and Lynn...there is a thread somewhere on the Laponos.  As far as the Joli d'orsays I do not have any experience with them, so I cannot make a recommendation.  My guess is 36-36.5.


----------



## can008

Thank you, JetSetGo and LavenderIce. I'm searching the thread for lapono now. =)


----------



## laureenthemean

Can anyone tell me how the Joli Noeuds run?  The mules, not the d'orsay, though maybe they run the same.


----------



## UliUli

Girls, I need help! 
I have been looking everywhere for patent ROLANDE (any color) for the last month. But I only manage to find them in my true size (37.5). I am getting desperate by now and am actually thinking of getting the TTS pair. I have a patent Rolando that I have sized up 1/2 size and they fit great (definitely not tight, but not loose either). 
Do you think that there might be a teeny-tiny chance that I will be able to squeeze myself into TTS Rolande (given that they are slings) or that's a loosing battle from the start? THANK YOU!


----------



## UliUli

ok.... I slept on it, and decided that they probably would not  fit, so the quest continues


----------



## mancho

^good luck in your quest!

can someone with wide size 7 (US) feet tell me how the pigalles (100 and 120) fit? i've read in this thread that pigalles run TTS but since my feet are wide, would it be wise to size up to a 37.5 or even a 38?? there's a pair of blue patent pigalles on ebay in 38 and i wonder if they'd be too big for me. 

lastly are the 120's a biatch to walk in? the angle seems very steep to me. are the 100's much better? thanks for any help


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I found the pigalle 120s to run 1/2 size large (so I sized down 1/2 size) and the 100s to run TTS. But if you have wider feet, you might be able to do 120s in TTS and 100s 1/2 size up. 

I personally can't walk in the 120s. They sure look sexy on but OW! LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

mancho said:


> ^good luck in your quest!
> 
> can someone with wide size 7 (US) feet tell me how the pigalles (100 and 120) fit? i've read in this thread that pigalles run TTS but since my feet are wide, would it be wise to size up to a 37.5 or even a 38?? there's a pair of blue patent pigalles on ebay in 38 and i wonder if they'd be too big for me.
> 
> lastly are the 120's a biatch to walk in? the angle seems very steep to me. are the 100's much better? thanks for any help


 
120s are challenging and need some practice to get used to.  Has a more dramatic look compared to its 100mm counterpart.  However, the 100s are easier to walk in.

What is your size in other CLs?  In terms of sizing, there is a possibility you will have to go a half size down for the 120mm and the 100mm are more TTS.  I am the same size as you with medium-wide width.  My 100mm are 37 and they do not squish my toes for being a pointy toed shoe.   I know for a fact that 37 in the 120mm is too big.


----------



## irishiris8

I have a pair of 120 pigalles, and I find them fine to walk in (I wouldn't say easy, but not impossible either.)  I wear a 9 or 9.5 US normally, with a fairly wide foot, and the 39.5 fits me perfectly.  Hope that helps!!

Does anyone know how the Lapono boots fit?  Would I be better off with a 40?


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> I have a pair of 120 pigalles, and I find them fine to walk in (I wouldn't say easy, but not impossible either.)  I wear a 9 or 9.5 US normally, with a fairly wide foot, and the 39.5 fits me perfectly.  Hope that helps!!
> 
> Does anyone know how the Lapono boots fit?  Would I be better off with a 40?



Everyone seems to be saying that the patent Lapono runs very small; *JetSetGo! *recommended sizing up one and a half or two sizes (so you should look for 40.5 or 41).  Also, people seem to say the Pigalle 120 runs half a size large, so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks for the advice


----------



## mancho

thanks for the advice *mypurseaddiction, lavenderice, irishiris8 & laureenthemean* (who isn't mean at all)! CL sizing frustrates me so. unfortunately i dont' have enough access (or money right now) for CLs to know what my regular CL size is. the only one i know is that i have to size up one whole size for rolandos and mad marys.

ok so at least now i know for pigalle 100's i would stay TTS and 120's, size up 1/2 a size. thanks ladies  the 100's of course would be more practical as i would actually be able to walk in them but ohhhhh the 120's are SO HOT. but strictly sitting shoe


----------



## mancho

^ oh oops i meant size DOWN 1/2 size for pigalle 120. sorry!


----------



## keya

irishiris8 said:


> Does anyone know how the Lapono boots fit?  Would I be better off with a 40?



I was told they fit small and narrow, especially the patent, so I sized up a full size. I haven't received mine yet so I don't know if I got the right size or not, but there's a thread on the Laponos if you do a search


----------



## meluvbags

hi guys! if i wear a 37 in the patent yoyo, and a 37.5 in decolettes...can i fit in a 36.5 patent VP? they are out of 37 on NAP  TIA!


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks Keya and Laurenthemean


----------



## Chins4

meluvbags said:


> hi guys! if i wear a 37 in the patent yoyo, and a 37.5 in decolettes...can i fit in a 36.5 patent VP? they are out of 37 on NAP  TIA!


 
I wear the same in decollete as my patent VPs so I think a full size down could be too small (exspecially in patent)


----------



## meluvbags

Chins4 said:


> I wear the same in decollete as my patent VPs so I think a full size down could be too small (exspecially in patent)


 
thanks Chins! just to add...my normal size is a 36.5...i was told they run TTS? do you guys think is hould do the 37.5 instead? thanks!


----------



## javaboo

meluvbags said:


> thanks Chins! just to add...my normal size is a 36.5...i was told they run TTS? do you guys think is hould do the 37.5 instead? thanks!



Um.. I have been noticing that the cutting on the VP is a little wider now. I would be more concern about the length of the shoe because your toes might hang out a bit. Patent does stretch a bit (at least my patents have) so I guess you can try it out and return if it doesn't fit.


----------



## nwa_nwa_nwa

How do the crepe dotted peep toe pumps run?  Are they true to size like Very Prive? Theyre not made of leather so they dont stretch? Thanks.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Alright, I went through this thread and I'm still unsure.  I want to order a pair of decolettes 100mm and pigalles 100mm.  I wear a US size 8 and a size 38.5 in most CLs (vps, simples, yoyos, nps), except clichys and rolandos in which I take a 39.  So what sizes should I get in those two?  TIA...


----------



## irishiris8

Oh my lord... I'm going to have to go on a ban soon, but I found a really cute pair of activas...  Here's my question, I wear a 39.5 in Pigalles, and that's the only Louboutin I know my size in.  Would I be able to wear a 41 in activas?  Help!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

oo_let_me_see said:


> Alright, I went through this thread and I'm still unsure. I want to order a pair of decolettes 100mm and pigalles 100mm. I wear a US size 8 and a size 38.5 in most CLs (vps, simples, yoyos, nps), except clichys and rolandos in which I take a 39. So what sizes should I get in those two? TIA...


 
I think that we basically wear the same size.  I recommend a 39 for the decolletes and a 38.5 in 100mm pigalles (I've also worn 100mm pigalles in a size 38 but had to get them stretched because they were way too tight).


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Kam, thanks!  I was going to ask you directly, but I didn't want you to get sick of the _'kam, what size do we wear in this shoe' _emails.  LMBO!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Never!  I am curious to know what shoes you are considering.


----------



## rmarie

hi everyone, how is the sizing on the o my slings? thanks!


----------



## Azusa

rmarie said:


> hi everyone, how is the sizing on the o my slings? thanks!


 
I tried them on today (gorgeous!) anyway, i can fit into size 40 in simple kids pump but i have to go 41 for o my slings, their toe box is quite small!


----------



## Chins4

I found the Oh My Sling to fit the same as the Decollete - the cut of the toe box is very similar. My Decollete and Oh My Sling size was 37.5, hafl a size up from my true size of 37.


----------



## rmarie

thanks!  last question, how is the beige patent on the neiman site ?http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
ive never seen beige patent in person, is it similar to the camel patent decollete?


----------



## guccigal07

how do the rolandos run?

if my "normal" Louboutin size iis 39...what would I be in these?


----------



## Chins4

guccigal07 said:


> how do the rolandos run?
> 
> if my "normal" Louboutin size iis 39...what would I be in these?


 
There seems to be huge variation from person to person on how these fit - they're best tried on if at all possible. My Rolandos are TTS - 37 (that is true to my natural size). But I know some of the ladies have had to go up a full size, maybe even a size and a half. But compared to the rest of my CL collection.........

36    Helmuts
36.5 Sevillanas, Pigalle 120s
37    Lady Gres, Tenues
37.5 VPs, Decolletes, Simple 85s, Stevas
38    Miss Freds

Hope this helps


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I'm hoping to get my first pair of CLs very soon. Idk what size I would be. I want black patent VPs or Decolletes (leaning towards Dec). 

If I wear a 9.5 or 40 in other shoes and have normal-slightly wide feet should I size up to a 40.5 or 41 in those CL styles? 

Also for the Cataribbon espadrilles, I know they don't do half sizes so would I need to size up to a 41? TIA!


----------



## Chins4

I went up half a size from my usual size for both - I'm a 37 and both my VPs adn Decolletes are 37.5.


----------



## wantmore

kittykittycatcat said:


> I'm hoping to get my first pair of CLs very soon. Idk what size I would be. I want black patent VPs or Decolletes (leaning towards Dec).
> 
> If I wear a 9.5 or 40 in other shoes and have normal-slightly wide feet should I size up to a 40.5 or 41 in those CL styles?
> 
> Also for the Cataribbon espadrilles, I know they don't do half sizes so would I need to size up to a 41? TIA!


It's difficult to say without knowing what brand you fit in for the 9.5 and 40 and without comparisson with other CLs. My guess would be that you are a 41 in VP and maybe a 41.5 for the decollettes.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

wantmore said:


> It's difficult to say without knowing what brand you fit in for the 9.5 and 40 and without comparisson with other CLs. My guess would be that you are a 41 in VP and maybe a 41.5 for the decollettes.


Whoa they fit that small?! 
Hmm I am a 9.5 in most brands, I have Tory Burch shoes in that size if that helps. I have some Miu Miu shoes in a 41 and they are 1/2 size too big.


----------



## Azusa

kittykittycatcat said:


> Whoa they fit that small?!
> Hmm I am a 9.5 in most brands, I have Tory Burch shoes in that size if that helps. I have some Miu Miu shoes in a 41 and they are 1/2 size too big.


 
I dont know if this helps, but i am a 9-9.5 or 39.5-40 in non designer shoes like nine west/banana republic that sort of brand 
I tried on simples 40 and they fit but snug, but for something like o my sling and i think it was decollette i definately need a 41 (i couldnt even try to squeeze in 40)


----------



## laureenthemean

kittykittycatcat said:


> I'm hoping to get my first pair of CLs very soon. Idk what size I would be. I want black patent VPs or Decolletes (leaning towards Dec).
> 
> If I wear a 9.5 or 40 in other shoes and have normal-slightly wide feet should I size up to a 40.5 or 41 in those CL styles?
> 
> Also for the Cataribbon espadrilles, I know they don't do half sizes so would I need to size up to a 41? TIA!



Yeah, it seems like the norm around here is to size up 1/2 a size from your normal size for the VPs, and 1-1.5 sizes up for the Decolletes.  I think for the Cataribbon, a 40 would be okay, but I'm not sure.  I know that for the Formentera espadrille, half to one whole size up works best.


----------



## laureenthemean

guccigal07 said:


> how do the rolandos run?
> 
> if my "normal" Louboutin size iis 39...what would I be in these?



My "normal" Louboutin size is 39 as well, and I haven't gotten my EB suede Rolandos yet, but the SA recommended size 39.5.  I tried the 40, and it was about half a size too small.


----------



## wantmore

rmarie said:


> thanks! last question, how is the beige patent on the neiman site ?http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
> ive never seen beige patent in person, is it similar to the camel patent decollete?


 
No, they're not the same. The NM site is the Beige Grease paint. It's kinda gold and sparkly. It looked to me like the same one as my Beige GP YoYo so I asked CS and they forwarded my question to the warehouse and they responded as "the shoes having sparkles in them."



guccigal07 said:


> how do the rolandos run?
> 
> if my "normal" Louboutin size iis 39...what would I be in these?


If your feet are wide-r than normal, then get the 39.5, b/c the toe box is very tight.



kittykittycatcat said:


> Whoa they fit that small?!
> Hmm I am a 9.5 in most brands, I have Tory Burch shoes in that size if that helps. I have some Miu Miu shoes in a 41 and they are 1/2 size too big.


So if you're a 40.5 in MiuMiu (since the 41 is 1/2 size big on you), go up 1/2 size from that for the VP which will be 41. For the decollettes, go up 1 full size from your MiuMiu size which will be 41.5. 

My normal US size is 6 (Nike) - 6.5 (steve Madden, Nine West, Marni, MiuMiu, etc.) and my CL size is anywhere from 6.5 - 7.5, majority of my CL is 7. I have 2 NP that are size 7 and 2 NP that are size 7.5. I'm getting the Decollette in 7.5. I have wide-r feet so I have to size up for the toe box to  fit and I deal with the big length by adding heel grips. HTH!


----------



## Label Addict

btw this thread rocks it is very helpful, just wanted to check 
these shoes http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/89364.htm

I usually take a 39 (recently 38.5 don't why) so I should go for a 39.5 or 40?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi,

I'm sure this has been posted already, but how do HELMUTS run?  I don't own many CL's, so I really don't have much to compare it to.  I am a 35 in Rolando so what would that make me in Helmuts?  I realize that D'orsays run big, so should I size down 1/2 or 1 whole size?  TIA


----------



## canismajor

*Here* is a good summary of sizing, with Helmuts averaging one whole size larger.



more_CHOOS said:


> Hi,
> I'm sure this has been posted already, but how do HELMUTS run?  I don't own many CL's, so I really don't have much to compare it to.  I am a 35 in Rolando so what would that make me in Helmuts?  I realize that D'orsays run big, so should I size down 1/2 or 1 whole size?  TIA


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this has been posted already, but how do HELMUTS run?  I don't own many CL's, so I really don't have much to compare it to.  I am a 35 in Rolando so what would that make me in Helmuts?  I realize that D'orsays run big, so should I size down 1/2 or 1 whole size?  TIA



Go one full size down.  You should need a 34 in Helmut.
I am a 39 in Rolando & I have all my Helmuts in a 38....a 37.5 would have been good too.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Stinas said:


> Go one full size down. You should need a 34 in Helmut.
> I am a 39 in Rolando & I have all my Helmuts in a 38....a 37.5 would have been good too.


 

well then i guess i would have to take it to a good cobbler and try to make it work or resell them


----------



## lvpiggy

Has anyone found that CLs seem to be running a bit bigger across the board? i am generally between a 36 and 36 1/2, but:

my 36 ambrosinas were slipping quite a bit @ the heel w/o an insole, i even asked for a 35.5 but they didn't have . . .
the black grease 120 pigalles, I had to get the 35.5, but my camouflage pony hair 120 pigalles are 36 and they fit fine
nude patent VPs fit perfectly in 36, and I thought you're supposed to go 1/2 up sometimes in patent
would love to hear about others' experience with this season's styles . . .


----------



## Chins4

Can anyone tell me how these loafers fit - are they similar to Decollete?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod43681226


----------



## canismajor

I was fantasizing about these too *Chins*... 
Too bad I never got to try them on though. 


Chins4 said:


> Can anyone tell me how these loafers fit - are they similar to Decollete?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod43681226


----------



## *Magdalena*

The Rolando question again....sorry if this has been discussed already.  if I'm 38 in Declics and Pigalles, but usually 38.5 in other shoes(VPs, Minibout zep), will a 38.5 Rolando fit me???


----------



## *Magdalena*

rmarie said:


> thanks! last question, how is the beige patent on the neiman site ?http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
> ive never seen beige patent in person, is it similar to the camel patent decollete?


 
RMarie~these run pretty small!  I'm usually 38 in most CL, some 38.5, so I ordered these in 38.5 and when I got them, I was shocked since they were way too tight in the toe box (the patent is pretty stiff, but oh so pretty). So i returned them and got the 39 instead...


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena* said:


> The Rolando question again....sorry if this has been discussed already.  if I'm 38 in Declics and Pigalles, but usually 38.5 in other shoes(VPs, Minibout zep), will a 38.5 Rolando fit me???



I'm actually about the same size in the Declic and Minibout zep, but the Declic fits a bit looser on the heel (I have wide feet).  I sized up 1/2 a size for the Rolando.  You might be able to make it work, though, since they're suede, and will stretch with time, or you can get them stretched at a cobbler.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^hmm, so you think they can get stretched from 38.5 to 9 just in case they dont fit too comfortably?  I am always hesistant to purchasing CLs on ebay since I cant return them if they dont fit....:s


----------



## babyb0o

how is the sizing on decollete black jazz? i am a US size 8 i wear 39 for NP, 38.5 for pigalles. will a size 40 decollete fit me?


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^hmm, so you think they can get stretched from 38.5 to 9 just in case they dont fit too comfortably?  I am always hesistant to purchasing CLs on ebay since I cant return them if they dont fit....:s




Yeah, I think you can get them stretched.  I've gotten patent shoes stretched before, I'm sure suede is much easier.  I see you want the EB Declics, though.  You should call the Barney's CO-OP at the Grove and see if they have them in your size.  I saw some in the window (size 36).  Don't wait too long for those EB Rolandos, though.  Last time I did, they were gone in a couple days.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks soooooo much Laureen for your help!!  You're the best!!


----------



## keya

How's the sizing for the declics? I couldn't find them mentioned on the first page of this thread and the search function is disabled. 
I'm a true size 37, but I wear a size 38 in the decolzeps. What size would I need the declics in?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Im a true size 38 and wear Declics/Pigalles in 38, anything else in CLs is 38.5. Hope this helps


----------



## FabulousDiva

Can anyone suggest a Cobbler in the *Detroit Meto* area.  I am looking to  have some of my CL resoled.  Looking in particular for a Cobbler using Vibram red soles. 

Also, any suggestions as to when to have shoes resoled?  Right away?  Or after a few wears?  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keya

^ Thanks! 

I think the declics I'm eyeing will be too big for me, then.


----------



## keya

I bought the black kidskin Declics anyway :shame:
Maybe I can wear a heel cap and stuff the toe box with cotton like I did when I was a kid or something


----------



## *Magdalena*

Keya~LOL, you're too funny.  isnt it amazing that we will do anything and everything to fit into the shoes we love..ahhh.  

Laureen~I owe you!!!  I just called Barneys Co-op at the Grove and got the EB suede declics in my size.  Joseph was so helpful! Thanks again


----------



## keya

*Magdalena* said:


> Keya~LOL, you're too funny.  isnt it amazing that we will do anything and everything to fit into the shoes we love..ahhh.
> 
> Laureen~I owe you!!!  I just called Barneys Co-op at the Grove and got the EB suede declics in my size.  Joseph was so helpful! Thanks again



I'll wear them with thick wool socks if I have to! 
Congrats on getting the EB suede declics! Those are TDF


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know how the Very Noeud fits? Do you think I should get a pair?


----------



## ledaatomica

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know how the Very Noeud fits? Do you think I should get a pair?


 
for me sizing was like the NP. Personally when I tried that shoe and walked around the end of the bow dragged a bit. Its an indoor shoe for me which made me pass on it unfortunately because it was really pretty.


----------



## redlittlewing

Just curious, since the search function is disabled, how did the leather Lady Gres run? If i'm typically a 36.5-37 in most brands, what should I take in these?

Thanks.


----------



## ledaatomica

redlittlewing said:


> Just curious, since the search function is disabled, how did the leather Lady Gres run? If i'm typically a 36.5-37 in most brands, what should I take in these?
> 
> Thanks.


 
if they are suede they run TTS or a 1/2 size up if your foot is wide or in a stiffer fabric. Unless your foot is very narrow a 37 should work fine.


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> if they are suede they run TTS or a 1/2 size up if your foot is wide or in a stiffer fabric. Unless your foot is very narrow a 37 should work fine.


 
ITA  mine are satin and TTS - I found half a size up too big length-wise.


----------



## redlittlewing

^ ok, thanks!


----------



## Edrine

tiger patent NP..TTS or .5 size up?


----------



## ledaatomica

Edrine said:


> tiger patent NP..TTS or .5 size up?


 
1/2 size up


----------



## JRed

does anyone have experience with the yoyo zeppa?  are they like the vp in sizing?  thank you!


----------



## keya

The first page says that the VP is true to size... does that mean that I have any hopes of being able to squeeze my feet into a half size down from my true size? I'm eyeing the ponyhair version, can I have it stretched?


----------



## keya

^nevermind that, the seller wont ship out of the country


----------



## ledaatomica

JRed said:


> does anyone have experience with the yoyo zeppa? are they like the vp in sizing? thank you!


 
I have a pair, they run just a bit more narrow and I got 1/2 size up my VP size. However they slip off a bit at the heel for me and required heel liners.


----------



## JRed

thanks ledaatomica!  i will see if i can get a pair.


----------



## geranium

Hello ladies, please excuse this question if it's been asked a million times but I'm new to this forum and in urgent need of advise!

I bought a pair of patent VP in 36.5 but they slip off at the heels when I walk, so I exchanged them for a 36, and although the length was perfect but they were too tight in the toe box, that it hurts  So I had to exchange them back to a 36.5 and figured I could use heel grips etc. I honestly think I'm a size 36.25!!

Now I'm interested in getting a pair of Glitter NPs, and not sure if it fits the same as VPs. Considering my situation above, am I better off getting a 36.5 but having the risk of the slingback being loose or a size 36. Does the slingback version make for abit more room?

Also, I bought a pair of Architeks in 36.5 but had to return them cause the slingbacks were too loose  Please help! Thanks in advance


----------



## rdgldy

Hi ladies,
Need your help-how do the classic leather slingbacks run (net-a-porter)?

Thanks.


----------



## javaboo

ledaatomica said:


> for me sizing was like the NP. Personally when I tried that shoe and walked around the end of the bow dragged a bit. Its an indoor shoe for me which made me pass on it unfortunately because it was really pretty.



Thank you ledaatomica. I guess I'll wait a bit for them because I'm guessing I wouldn't be wearing this shoe has much cuz its so fancy.


----------



## javaboo

geranium said:


> Hello ladies, please excuse this question if it's been asked a million times but I'm new to this forum and in urgent need of advise!
> 
> I bought a pair of patent VP in 36.5 but they slip off at the heels when I walk, so I exchanged them for a 36, and although the length was perfect but they were too tight in the toe box, that it hurts  So I had to exchange them back to a 36.5 and figured I could use heel grips etc. I honestly think I'm a size 36.25!!
> 
> Now I'm interested in getting a pair of Glitter NPs, and not sure if it fits the same as VPs. Considering my situation above, am I better off getting a 36.5 but having the risk of the slingback being loose or a size 36. Does the slingback version make for abit more room?
> 
> Also, I bought a pair of Architeks in 36.5 but had to return them cause the slingbacks were too loose  Please help! Thanks in advance



Sounds like you are a US size 6. I would go with the 36.5 and get half insoles to make them fit better. I'm usually a size 35 US and got the 35.5 and they were a bit loose. I wore them partying last week at vegas and after a while the glitters around the edges started to cut into my feet (that was painful) so I took my half insoles out and they fit a bit better (not to mention my foot swelled up). If it bugs you a lot you can take cobbler and shorten the straps or have them put pads in.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi,
Can someone tell me how the yoyo 2 3/4" heel fits? TIA!


----------



## lorrmich

javaboo said:


> Thank you ledaatomica. I guess I'll wait a bit for them because I'm guessing I wouldn't be wearing this shoe has much cuz its so fancy.


 
That's good to know Ledaatomica, and Java (for bringing it up) because I have them sitting in the box, trying to decide if I am keeping them.  I didn't realize that.  I just adore the look, but not sure how much use I will get either. 

Can anyone advise on the sizing for the Horatio sling in patent?  Can I take the same as my VP size (or NP size for those who differ).  Are they comfortable?  Does anyone have any advice?  The search is disabled.
TIA to all you wonderful experts.


----------



## fmd914

Chins4 said:


> Can anyone tell me how these loafers fit - are they similar to Decollete?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod43681226


 

Chins - I had these and returned them (just didn't love them on me).  I ordered them in my Decollete size, but they were too big. My patent VP size (normal CL size) would have worked (which is 0.5 size up from my US size).


----------



## Chins4

fmd914 said:


> Chins - I had these and returned them (just didn't love them on me). I ordered them in my Decollete size, but they were too big. My patent VP size (normal CL size) would have worked (which is 0.5 size up from my US size).


 
Thanks fmd914 - I'm a 37.5 in both Decollete and VP but both these shoes started out tight and ended up just slightly loose so I'm debating whether I can queeze into a 37 in the loafer. From what you say I possibly could


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone know how the Mouche and Ambrosina run?  Thanks!


----------



## geranium

javaboo said:


> Sounds like you are a US size 6. I would go with the 36.5 and get half insoles to make them fit better. I'm usually a size 35 US and got the 35.5 and they were a bit loose. I wore them partying last week at vegas and after a while the glitters around the edges started to cut into my feet (that was painful) so I took my half insoles out and they fit a bit better (not to mention my foot swelled up). If it bugs you a lot you can take cobbler and shorten the straps or have them put pads in.



Thank you *javaboo*! I think you're right


----------



## randr21

hi all, i'm looking at a pair of simple 85, but am not sure if i'll fit in the size 37.  i'm normally a 37 in jimmy choo (can fit sometimes in 36.5 too), 37 in prada, 37 in gucci, 36.5 in sergio rossi.  

will the 37 be too small for me?  my feet are not are narrow as i'd like, but i've read that simple 85's are tts? tia!


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone know how the Mouche and Ambrosina run? Thanks!


 
Ambrosina run like the VP. The Mouche is similar but I got 1/2 size up on mine. This is a very forgiving shoe though and getting it TTS might also work fine.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> Ambrosina run like the VP. The Mouche is similar but I got 1/2 size up on mine. This is a very forgiving shoe though and getting it TTS might also work fine.



Thanks so much!


----------



## savvy23

I know some designers are different...so since search is down..what size is a CL 40?  I have a size 9.5 foot...little wide from running.  Would I be better going to a CL41 just for fit?  I love the Simple and the Very Prive...help!


----------



## ledaatomica

savvy23 said:


> I know some designers are different...so since search is down..what size is a CL 40? I have a size 9.5 foot...little wide from running. Would I be better going to a CL41 just for fit? I love the Simple and the Very Prive...help!


 

a 40 should work for the simples as well at the VPs for your 9.5 size If you really do have very wide feet its best to try some on in both a 40 and 40.5, a 41 would be simply too big in both these styles.


----------



## fmd914

Chins4 said:


> Thanks fmd914 - I'm a 37.5 in both Decollete and VP but both these shoes started out tight and ended up just slightly loose so I'm debating whether I can queeze into a 37 in the loafer. From what you say I possibly could


 

Chins - very possibly.  I know you have the ponyhair Decolletes - do you have a patent pair? I should have said patent Decollete in my earlier post.  My non-patent Decollete size is the same as my VP (all VP patent and non-patent) size.  That is the size I would have needed for the loafer.


----------



## savvy23

ledaatomica said:


> a 40 should work for the simples as well at the VPs for your 9.5 size If you really do have very wide feet its best to try some on in both a 40 and 40.5, a 41 would be simply too big in both these styles.


Yea...I think you maybe right.  A 40.5 maybe better.  I have 40 manolo Campari's and they kind of hurt me!  But they are lovely!


----------



## evychew

Anyone know how the sizing runs for the wallis (black patent and red suede)? 

TIA


----------



## sakura

Search is currently disabled, so I was wondering whether you could help me regarding the sizing for the Sabotage.

I wear a 36.5 in a Simple, 36.5 in a Rolando & a 37 in both the NP & VP.

Any idea what would fit me for the Sabotage?

TIA!


----------



## gre8dane

I just purchased my first pair of CL's, the glitter patent slingbacks as described on the NM website. I figured from all of the great info on this thread that they are the NP Patent in black grease. The size I purchased is 40.5 and they fit comfortably although I have not been out and about with them. 

I wear a 9/9.5 in Nine West, 9.5 in Cole Haan & Stuart Weitzman. What size do you suggest in the below styles?
Delcozeppes patent?
Decolette patent?
VPs, any?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## galligator

Is search still down? Looking for the sizing on the 'Haute et Nue' & 'Generalepi'. I generally wear a 7.5 in anything over a 2" heel, be it Dior, SM, Betsey Johnson - I did go from a 6W to 7/7.5 M-W after having kids) Also, if I get a chance to try on instead of online ordering, are there any shops/boutiques in either Seattle or Portland? 

TIA


----------



## lorrmich

sakura said:


> Search is currently disabled, so I was wondering whether you could help me regarding the sizing for the Sabotage.
> 
> I wear a 36.5 in a Simple, 36.5 in a Rolando & a 37 in both the NP & VP.
> 
> Any idea what would fit me for the Sabotage?
> 
> TIA!


 
I wear a 39 or 39.5 in NP/VP (and a 39.5 in Rolando) and I took a 40 in the sabotage.  I thought they were a little big at first, but I now think they are perfect because wearing them in the heat when my feet swell, requires a little more room for comfort.  I know I was advised to go up 1/2 to 1 full size.  I would probably go with a 37.5.  (Isn't that unusual that your rolando size is smaller than your NP size?)


----------



## laureenthemean

gre8dane said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's, the glitter patent slingbacks as described on the NM website. I figured from all of the great info on this thread that they are the NP Patent in black grease. The size I purchased is 40.5 and they fit comfortably although I have not been out and about with them.
> 
> I wear a 9/9.5 in Nine West, 9.5 in Cole Haan & Stuart Weitzman. What size do you suggest in the below styles?
> Delcozeppes patent?
> Decolette patent?
> VPs, any?
> 
> Appreciate your help!



It seems like in general, you should size up a whole to 1.5 sizes for the patent Decolette, and a 1/2 size for the VP.  Not sure about the Decolzeps.


----------



## wantmore

gre8dane said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's, the glitter patent slingbacks as described on the NM website. I figured from all of the great info on this thread that they are the NP Patent in black grease. The size I purchased is 40.5 and they fit comfortably although I have not been out and about with them.
> 
> I wear a 9/9.5 in Nine West, 9.5 in Cole Haan & Stuart Weitzman. What size do you suggest in the below styles?
> Delcozeppes patent?
> Decolette patent?
> VPs, any?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


I have the NP in 7 and 7.5. The VP in 6.5 fits me better than the 7 (I know it's weird!). 

I tried on the 7 and 7.5 in Decollettes and the 7 were a little tight in the toe box but I already had heel slippage. The 7.5 in them were comfy in the toe box, but a lot of room in the length. I end up getting the 7 in the Decollettes.

For you, I would suggest:
Decolzeps - IDK 
Decollette patent - 40.5 or 41
VP - 40 or 40.5 (depending if your heels have more room in the length in your 40.5 NP)


----------



## totoro928

bogeyjay said:


> Richard's a crackup. he's always got this smirk on his face that makes me want to laugh. he did a pretty good job putting the vibrams on my wife's declics and it looks very similar to yours. he had to dye the edges of the vibram soles black or else you'd be able to see the red all around the front. he said the problem with that is, eventually the dye will get knicked and the red will expose itself in those areas. he said, "when that happens, it's gonna look stupid." i don't know why i thought this was hilarious. maybe it was the way he said it. my solution when this does happen - sharpie .


 
lol That's the first thing that came to mind when he said that to me as well....SHARPIE!!!   Richard was pretty reluctant to put those on when I first brought in my own red vibram soles, now that he has them it's a lot easier!


----------



## TaishasMan

Hey girls!

Can anybody tell me how the Iowas run? I've read quite a few contradicting posts on here. Some say to size up and other say to go with your regular Louboutin size.  My girlfriend is a 38 in the Simples and YoYos and a 38.5 in the Decolletes, what size would you recommend for her? Is there any difference between the Iowa Zeppa and the regular Iowa?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ledaatomica

TaishasMan said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Can anybody tell me how the Iowas run? I've read quite a few contradicting posts on here. Some say to size up and other say to go with your regular Louboutin size. My girlfriend is a 38 in the Simples and YoYos and a 38.5 in the Decolletes, what size would you recommend for her? Is there any difference between the Iowa Zeppa and the regular Iowa?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
Iowa\Iowa zeppa runs pretty narrow so I get her 38.5 in those just like decolletes. The Iowa zeppa is the iowa peep toe mary jane style with a visible platform.


----------



## annaspanna33

I found I had to size a whole size up with the O My Sling. If you have narrow feet you could probably make do with half a size up.


----------



## ledaatomica

galligator said:


> Is search still down? Looking for the sizing on the 'Haute et Nue' & 'Generalepi'. I generally wear a 7.5 in anything over a 2" heel, be it Dior, SM, Betsey Johnson - I did go from a 6W to 7/7.5 M-W after having kids) Also, if I get a chance to try on instead of online ordering, are there any shops/boutiques in either Seattle or Portland?
> 
> TIA


 

The haute et Nue 120 mm would be the same as Pigalle 120MM sizing. If you have wide feet I would say those run TTS so a 37 should work fine and if your get the lower heel version 100mm then a 37.5.  I dont know  about Generalepi sizing, its an old style too so I am not sure many here would know too much about it either.

In Seattle your choices of CLs are very limited. I never purchased any here locally as the selection is poor. Barneys and Nordstrom downtown have a limited selection as well as Marios close by.


----------



## angelstacie04

I wear a  40.5 in the Glitter no. prive and anemone; plus a 41 in bling blings. is there any way possible that i could fit a 39 neoud?


----------



## ledaatomica

angelstacie04 said:


> I wear a 40.5 in the Glitter no. prive and anemone; plus a 41 in bling blings. is there any way possible that i could fit a 39 neoud?


 
If you are a 40.5 in the anemones I find it unlikely you would size down to a 39 for any style of shoe other than possibly the Helmuts\Helmoons.


which Neoud though? there are many of them Very Neoud, Jolie Noeud Dorsay, Jolie Noeud Sling, Jolie Noeud Slides, BiNeoud ...


----------



## angelstacie04

ledaatomica said:


> If you are a 40.5 in the anemones I find it unlikely you would size down to a 39 for any style of shoe other than possibly the Helmuts\Helmoons.
> 
> 
> which Neoud though? there are many of them Very Neoud, Jolie Noeud Dorsay, Jolie Noeud Sling, Jolie Noeud Slides, BiNeoud ...


 
the noeud slingback with the bow on the side


----------



## ledaatomica

angelstacie04 said:


> the noeud slingback with the bow on the side


 
That would be the Very Noeud then and the sizing of those would be very similar to your Glitter VPs.


----------



## laureenthemean

angelstacie04 said:


> the noeud slingback with the bow on the side



That's the Very Noeud.  I also doubt you could size down that much for that shoe.


----------



## ledaatomica

just to be sure I attached a picture to make sure thats the one your are talking about


----------



## laureenthemean

Sniped!


----------



## Lynn12

gre8dane said:


> I just purchased my first pair of CL's, the glitter patent slingbacks as described on the NM website. I figured from all of the great info on this thread that they are the NP Patent in black grease. The size I purchased is 40.5 and they fit comfortably although I have not been out and about with them.
> 
> I wear a 9/9.5 in Nine West, 9.5 in Cole Haan & Stuart Weitzman. What size do you suggest in the below styles?
> Delcozeppes patent?
> Decolette patent?
> VPs, any?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


 
I wear a 8.5/9 in Nine West, Stuart Weitzman, Cole Haan, etc...

Here are the sizes that I wear in CL:

Black patent VP 40
NP 40
Simple 39.5
Decollette patent 40
Rolando 40 or 40.5
Declic 40.5
Privatta 39.5
D'Orsay styles 39.5
Horatio(Simple with slingback) 39.5
O My Sling 39.5


----------



## angelstacie04

Thank you ladies!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone know how the Mouche and Ambrosina run? Thanks!


 
ambrosina's run large IMO - I have the size 36 w/insoles and i still get some heel slippage . . . 

for reference i'm 36/36.5 in VP/NP and 35.5/36 in pigalle


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> ambrosina's run large IMO - I have the size 36 w/insoles and i still get some heel slippage . . .
> 
> for reference i'm 36/36.5 in VP/NP and 35.5/36 in pigalle



Thanks!


----------



## lorrmich

lorrmich said:


> For those on Long Island, I was given the name of a cobbler from Hirshleifer's on the Miracle Mile in Manhasset (which sells CLs). They send to him. His name is Tony. I am going because my Rolando's need attention, major heel slippage. I'll let you know after I pay him a visit. Just wanted to post info if anyone else is looking.
> 
> 423 Plandome Road
> Manhasset, NY 11030
> 516-627-3389


 
sorry to report, i don't think he is work recommending.  He could not/would not do what I wanted!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi,
I have gotten a few different responses to my sizing issue so I'm hoping that someone can help me to buckle down and make a decision...I am a US 7.5 and on the wider side. I am ordering a pair of black jazz NPs...should I get a 38 or 38.5? Thanks!


----------



## canismajor

If you are slightly wide, 38 will be fine.  
If you need wide with US sizes, 38.5 will be better.  


IslandSpice said:


> Hi,
> I have gotten a few different responses to my sizing issue so I'm hoping that someone can help me to buckle down and make a decision...I am a US 7.5 and on the wider side. I am ordering a pair of black jazz NPs...should I get a 38 or 38.5? Thanks!


----------



## wantmore

IslandSpice said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how the yoyo 2 3/4" heel fits? TIA!


1/2 size up from your US size.



IslandSpice said:


> Hi,
> I have gotten a few different responses to my sizing issue so I'm hoping that someone can help me to buckle down and make a decision...I am a US 7.5 and on the wider side. I am ordering a pair of black jazz NPs...should I get a 38 or 38.5? Thanks!


Will this be your 1st CL pair? Just wanted to know b/c I's like to kow what other sizes you wear in CLs.....

I would suggest getting the 38.5


----------



## annaspanna33

So normally i take a size 39 in shoes (not CL). I ordered a 39.5 in O My and they were a bit too tight, so could have done with a 40 really. 

Now I'm looking to buy some patent VP's - do you think I could get away with a 38.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

No, patent is less forgiving than the other materials.  If anything, I would size up more than usual.


----------



## annaspanna33

Do the VP's not run true to size though?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*annaspanna*
For me the VPs don't run tts. I size up 1/2 to 1 whole size in them. I can do either.
If you have wide feet, I suggest going up a whole size &#8211; especially if your Oh Mys were tight.
Is it possible to order both and compare?


----------



## IslandSpice

wantmore said:


> 1/2 size up from your US size.
> 
> 
> Will this be your 1st CL pair? Just wanted to know b/c I's like to kow what other sizes you wear in CLs.....
> 
> I would suggest getting the 38.5


 
It's funny b/c I have two other pairs, but they don't fit to perfection either. I have the Fontanete in 38.5 (heel slippage and tight toe) and I have a python simple in 37.5 (perfect in width but slightly short. I might return them, but I am hoping they will stretch..._*will they?!?!)*_ and I have a simple pump 100 in camel 38.5 (feels comfortable, but heel slippage)!!!!!!! Argh...I want the VPs to fit me like they should. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Please forgive me for posting a question on pigalle fit that has undoubtedly been done to death (the thread seach is disabled)...but...

My time has come.  The pigalles I *can't live without* are on ebay in a 39.  She is saying they are true to size but another pair that were listed in a 41.5 were stating they accomodated a 10 perfectly. ?????

I'm an 8 us.  My decolletes are 39.  Please help.  I've included the link for reference.  Thanks in advance! Cheers!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220233841614&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## ledaatomica

lovely&amazing said:


> Please forgive me for posting a question on pigalle fit that has undoubtedly been done to death (the thread seach is disabled)...but...
> 
> My time has come. The pigalles I *can't live without* are on ebay in a 39. She is saying they are true to size but another pair that were listed in a 41.5 were stating they accomodated a 10 perfectly. ?????
> 
> I'm an 8 us. My decolletes are 39. Please help. I've included the link for reference. Thanks in advance! Cheers!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220233841614&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


 
Pigalle 120s require you to size down. So if you were a 39 in decolletes you might be better off with a 38 or 38.5 at most in this style.


----------



## lovely&amazing

ledaatomica said:


> Pigalle 120s require you to size down. So if you were a 39 in decolletes you might be better off with a 38 or 38.5 at most in this style.


 

Thank you. 

The search continues...


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone know how the Body Double runs?  I know that usually the d'orsay styles run a bit large.  I'm a US 8/8.5, would a 37.5 in this shoe fit me?  Thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone know how the Body Double runs? I know that usually the d'orsay styles run a bit large. I'm a US 8/8.5, would a 37.5 in this shoe fit me? Thanks!


 
its runs pretty much TTS. If you have a narrow foot I would say sizing down is an option as the chiffon in the front is forgiving but I cannot say for sure. When I tried it on it was 1/2 size up and it fit ok but my true size would have been a better fit.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *ledaatomica*.


----------



## fashionispoison

hmm search feature is still out 

does anyone know how the Sometimes run? TIA


----------



## shoe gal

Hi ladies! i need some advice.  I read through most of the thread and didn't find the answers I was seeking regarding the fit of the Metallika bootie (from last fall!)
I am usually a size 7 in most shoes/brands. I bought the patent leather ones online from BG when they went on sale; only the 37 was available, so I bought it on a whim, only to discover I couldn't even get my foot in! 
Months later I'm still thinking about them, so I'm resorting to ebay. I can get them in either patent or regular leather--so I'd like some advice on what size I should get in either of those two kinds of leather!
I sized up to an 8 in Simples because my feet are on the slightly wider side.  I think 7.5 is my CL size in general, though I wear a 7 in mostly everything else. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoe gal said:


> Hi ladies! i need some advice.  I read through most of the thread and didn't find the answers I was seeking regarding the fit of the Metallika bootie (from last fall!)
> I am usually a size 7 in most shoes/brands. I bought the patent leather ones online from BG when they went on sale; only the 37 was available, so I bought it on a whim, only to discover I couldn't even get my foot in!
> Months later I'm still thinking about them, so I'm resorting to ebay. I can get them in either patent or regular leather--so I'd like some advice on what size I should get in either of those two kinds of leather!
> I sized up to an 8 in Simples because my feet are on the slightly wider side.  I think 7.5 is my CL size in general, though I wear a 7 in mostly everything else.
> Thanks so much!



You need at least a 38, maybe even a 38.5 for the Metallika.


----------



## LoubouLush

Hi - anyone know if the catenitas run the same as no prive?  I'm a 36 in no prive glitters...

Thanks lots!!


----------



## miss-dee

Hi,
I am DESPERATE to find a pair of Very Noeud Slingbacks but net.a.porter is out & i have absolutely NO idea how or where else to find them. These will be my first CL's my man is buying them for my 21st (major score!  )and I want them SOOO bad im just about ready to kill! haha. If anyone knows how/where i can find them that would be such a big help. Also im usually a size 9 in most heels, so what is the sizing like for CL? should i be going for a 40 to be safe?


----------



## shoe gal

laureenthemean said:


> You need at least a 38, maybe even a 38.5 for the Metallika.



thanks so much!  would you say that is the case for both patent and regular leather, or would i size two sizes up for patent, and less for regular (given stretch, etc)?


----------



## mscupcake

Hey gals 

I just ordered a pair of patent Numero Prive's for my sister.  She's normally 36 in other brands, but Bergdorf's only had a 36.5.  Do these run fairly true to size?  I'm a little worried...

TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

mscupcake said:


> Hey gals
> 
> I just ordered a pair of patent Numero Prive's for my sister. She's normally 36 in other brands, but Bergdorf's only had a 36.5. Do these run fairly true to size? I'm a little worried...
> 
> TIA!


 
NPs run pretty much true to size but I think 1/2 size up would have been a better choice for patents since they dont stretch quickly and its better for initial comfort. I think you did good


----------



## mscupcake

^Phew! Thank you!!!


----------



## karwood

LoubouLush said:


> Hi - anyone know if the catenitas run the same as no prive?  I'm a 36 in no prive glitters...
> 
> Thanks lots!!


Hi Louboulush,

I have the Cantenitas. I am a true 38.5. When I tried on the 38.5 the heels of my feet was slightly going over the back of the shoe. I went 1/2  size up (39) and my feet fit perfectly into the shoes. HOWEVER, I must tell you, I do own other pairs of CL's elastic slingbacks(Yoyo and No Prive) and after wearing them several times the strap started to slip off my feet. Unfortunately the elastic slingback had stretched. Other tPF's have recommended me using Foot Petals product to help with the slingbacks from slipping off or going to the cobbler.


----------



## irishiris8

Hi ladies!  I would really appreciate some opinions here (sorry, seach is still down).  How does the sizing run in the 70mm joli slides?  I wear a 39.5 (TTS) in 120mm pigalles... TIA!!


----------



## fashionispoison

sorry to ask again....anyone know how the Sometimes run...? TIA


----------



## sara999

if i'm a 6.5 in all high street shoe brands (no clue about designer brands) what size would my patent decollette be? 1/2 size up?


----------



## ledaatomica

sara999 said:


> if i'm a 6.5 in all high street shoe brands (no clue about designer brands) what size would my patent decollette be? 1/2 size up?


 
most size up a full size at least for the patent decolletes,  so a 37.5. Those run quite small.


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> Hi ladies!  I would really appreciate some opinions here (sorry, seach is still down).  How does the sizing run in the 70mm joli slides?  I wear a 39.5 (TTS) in 120mm pigalles... TIA!!



I think *madamelizaking* sized up a full size from her US size for the higher ones; the sizing on the 70mm would probably be the same.  The 120 Pigalle supposedly runs TTS, so you should probably get 40.5.


----------



## sara999

ledaatomica said:


> most size up a full size at least for the patent decolletes, so a 37.5. Those run quite small.


the mad mary's are a patent decollette with an ankle strap right, or are they rolandos? either way...i might be winning an auction that is too small! but it's such a bargain! maybe i'll smush my feet


----------



## annaspanna33

I think the Mad Marys are more like Rolandos no?


----------



## sara999

ah after reading quite a few posts in this thread i have seen to size up a 1/2 size in rolandos/mad mary's and some saying TTs and some saying 1 full size. if i win the shoes i suppose i'll just wait and see! they were my first CL love though so i wouldn't mind acquiring them!


----------



## annaspanna33

I guess everyone is different...fingers crossed they fit for you though!! Random question - on your signature what are the BE thingys?


----------



## sara999

be = belen echandia, a handbag company i adore
http://www.belenechandia.com/
http://www.forum.purseblog.com/belen-echandia/

i like to keep track of my ever growing *want/need/give now please!* lists of christian louboutin and belen echandia products 


well if i win the auction i will just have to get them and see. maybe i can take them to my cobbler and he can magically make them fit...he is a genius after all and repairs all my shoes to a non-embarrassing state! i would really like to win them...mad mary's are what got me into CLs in the first place!


----------



## ledaatomica

sara999 said:


> the mad mary's are a patent decollette with an ankle strap right, or are they rolandos? either way...i might be winning an auction that is too small! but it's such a bargain! maybe i'll smush my feet


 
The Mad marys are rolondos with a strap. Sara the decollete is such  a beautiful cut but they will hurt you LIKE hell if you dont size up enough. Some ladies get it  1 and 1/2 sizes up. But you know everyone is different as they are some that also just sized up a 1/2 size and were ok. 

If you do end up getting them you just may end up having to stretch them like crazy


----------



## MKWMDA

I have a question about Rolandos/Declic sizing as well. 

I wear a US 10. My VPs are a 41, my NP a 41.5, and my YoYo 110 are 41. When I bought my Declics, a 41 fit perfectly. 

I have heard that Rolando sizing is similar to Declic sizing. In the NM preorder for fall, they only have a 41 or 42, no 41.5 for the Rolandos. Should I get the 41, based on my Declic sizing, or should I get the 42, and run the risk of them being huge?

To add, I have very short toes, and very high arches. Could this be an advantage with the Rolandos?


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> I have a question about Rolandos/Declic sizing as well.
> 
> I wear a US 10. My VPs are a 41, my NP a 41.5, and my YoYo 110 are 41. When I bought my Declics, a 41 fit perfectly.
> 
> I have heard that Rolando sizing is similar to Declic sizing. In the NM preorder for fall, they only have a 41 or 42, no 41.5 for the Rolandos. Should I get the 41, based on my Declic sizing, or should I get the 42, and run the risk of them being huge?
> 
> To add, I have very short toes, and very high arches. Could this be an advantage with the Rolandos?


 
Well technically a 41 should be just fine if this is your size with the declics. I wouldnt risk getting larger. The thing with the rolondos is they have a deeper vamp cut so more toe cleavage. I guess having shorter toes create less of a "spillage" look which is a good thing!


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh thank you Leda! This makes me feel better. I was going to get a 41, but then had so much second guessing that I scared myself 

Yay Rolandos!


----------



## keya

This isn't really a sizing question, it's more a general question I didn't know where to put but it doesn't deserve it's own thread: Does anyone know what the style that looks like the Helmut, but that has a curved cut for the toe box is called? I'm not sure if that made sense, but where the Helmuts have a straight line between the foot and the toe box, this style have a curved line. Here's a pic of the Helmuts to show what I mean...


----------



## ledaatomica

you mean like these Lets go dorsays??


----------



## keya

^ that's probably it, thanks!


----------



## karwood

OK, today I can't seem to decide whether to buy or not to buy. I have been looking at a pair of CL Raffia Yoyo Slingback in a size 39.5. I am a size true 38 and I have always bought my CL's in 39. Is going a full size up pushing it?  I know I am putting way too much thought  into this.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello Ladies,
I just found a pair of python roccia new simple pumps. I ordered a size 38.5 but I am a US 7.5. Does anyone know if this size will work for me? Better yet, does anyone have a pair??


----------



## ledaatomica

IslandSpice said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just found a pair of python roccia new simple pumps. I ordered a size 38.5 but I am a US 7.5. Does anyone know if this size will work for me? Better yet, does anyone have a pair??


 
gosh a 37.5 would have been best for simples. They also stretch a lot with wear. At most you could have gone 1/2 size up but a full size seems a little much.


----------



## IslandSpice

Shoot! I guess I will be making a return


----------



## irishiris8

Ok, I know I'm getting annoying here, but since I'm ordering the Joli's on sale, I want to be sure...  Does a 40 sound ok since I wear a 39.5 in Pigalle 120's?  I could wear a 39 in pigalles if I wanted to, so I'd be afraid to size up to a 40.5 in Joli 70mm... Thanks again


----------



## wantmore

karwood said:


> OK, today I can't seem to decide whether to buy or not to buy. I have been looking at a pair of CL Raffia Yoyo Slingback in a size 39.5. I am a size true 38 and I have always bought my CL's in 39. Is going a full size up pushing it?  I know I am putting way too much thought into this.


If your CL slingbacks are in 39, then in the 39.5 your feet will have lots of room in the heel areas, since youre' a true 38. 



IslandSpice said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just found a pair of python roccia new simple pumps. I ordered a size 38.5 but I am a US 7.5. Does anyone know if this size will work for me? Better yet, does anyone have a pair??


Is your CL size a 37.5? If so then the 38.5 in New Simple will be too big. The New Simples run 1/2 smaller than the Simples, IMO. So you'll either be a 7 or a 7.5



irishiris8 said:


> Ok, I know I'm getting annoying here, but since I'm ordering the Joli's on sale, I want to be sure... Does a 40 sound ok since I wear a 39.5 in Pigalle 120's? I could wear a 39 in pigalles if I wanted to, so I'd be afraid to size up to a 40.5 in Joli 70mm... Thanks again


Are you getting them in the slide? If you have narrow feet then the 40 should be fine, but if your feet are on the wider side, you'd be ok with the 40.5 too.


----------



## irishiris8

Thank you wantmore  I appreciate it!


----------



## shoegal

Does anyone have the passmule - how do they fit?


----------



## laureenthemean

shoegal said:


> Does anyone have the passmule - how do they fit?



I haven't tried it, but it seems as a rule, CL d'orsays fit TTS.


----------



## MKWMDA

karwood said:


> OK, today I can't seem to decide whether to buy or not to buy. I have been looking at a pair of CL Raffia Yoyo Slingback in a size 39.5. I am a size true 38 and I have always bought my CL's in 39. Is going a full size up pushing it?  I know I am putting way too much thought  into this.



I am a US 10, and an EU 41, and in my NPs I got a 41.5. They fit perfectly.


----------



## surlygirl

Hi, all. Any sizing info on the Tenue? I'm a US 8.5/9. Decollete 40, NP/VP 39.5 or 40 maybe. I'm thinking a 39.5 or 40 would be fine. Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## BagBangBang

Hello Everyone,

I am new to Christian Louboutin shoes. I have post this thread before. Some of the ladies suggested that I should come here if I have questions about CL sizing. 

I love all the CL shoes. They are quite expensive. So, I would like to make sure that I get the right size. I am not sure what size I should order. I am thinking to buy them off ebay. 

I have heard that CL size vary in each style. I went to look on CL size guide. I couldn't find the information of the shoes that I want.

I live in Thailand. There are not many stores that sell Louboutins. If they do, they only carry to size 39 only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am a true size EU 40. So, I am unable to try the CL in my size.

I have CL Studded Boots in size 40 and 40.5. I think size 40 is little bit snug on me.

Could you please let me know these shoes run to true size? Or I should get half a size bigger. I am a true EU 40.

- CL Declic 120 mm 
- CL Declic 130 mm
- CL Yoyo Zeppa
- CL Very Prive
- CL Iowa
- CL Pigalle Leopard Patent 120mm
- CL Pigalle Kid leather 120mm
- CL Ibiza Espadrilles Wedge
- CL Numero Prive
- CL Prive Slingback
- CL Decollete
- CL Rolando

I am going to order Declic 120, 130.. should I get size 40 or should I get 40.5?
What are their retails price? I have only seen them on ebay, they are quite expensive.
So, I am curious to know what the retails price are.


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> I am a US 10, and an EU 41, and in my NPs I got a 41.5. They fit perfectly.


 
Thanks MKWMDA for your advise. I mistakenly put my true size as 38, actually it is  38.5. Unfortunately, the shoes I had my eyes on were 39.5. I got the insole measurement and the shoes are a bit too big for my feet. If they were  size 39, I would have bought them. Oh well, the search continues.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Thanks MKWMDA for your advise. I mistakenly put my true size as 38, actually it is  38.5. Unfortunately, the shoes I had my eyes on were 39.5. I got the insole measurement and the shoes are a bit too big for my feet. If they were  size 39, I would have bought them. Oh well, the search continues.



I'm a true 38.5 and usually 39 in CL.  I had the patent Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks in 40, but they were about half a size too big.  I could have done 39.5.  But maybe the raffia ones size differently.


----------



## wantmore

BagBangBang said:


> I am a true size EU 40.
> 
> I have CL Studded Boots in size 40 and 40.5. I think size 40 is little bit snug on me.
> 
> Could you please let me know these shoes run to true size? Or I should get half a size bigger. I am a true EU 40.
> 
> - CL Declic 120 mm
> - CL Declic 130 mm
> - CL Yoyo Zeppa
> - CL Very Prive
> - CL Iowa
> - CL Pigalle Leopard Patent 120mm
> - CL Pigalle Kid leather 120mm
> - CL Ibiza Espadrilles Wedge
> - CL Numero Prive
> - CL Prive Slingback
> - CL Decollete
> - CL Rolando
> 
> I am going to order Declic 120, 130.. should I get size 40 or should I get 40.5?
> What are their retails price? I have only seen them on ebay, they are quite expensive.
> So, I am curious to know what the retails price are.


 

- CL Declic 120 mm 
- CL Declic 130 mm
I only have the 100mm and I would recommend size 40.5 for you. The Declic 100mm were somewhere around $660

- CL Yoyo Zeppa
40.5 (1/2 size up from your EU size)

- CL Very Prive
40 - TTS from your EU size 
or 
1/2 size down from your Numero Prive size

- CL Numero Prive
1/2 size up from your Very Prive size
 
- CL Decollete
Either 40.5 or 41 (1/2 -1 full size up from your EU size)

- CL Rolando
Either 41 or 41.5


----------



## linpaddy

Hello ladies, 

I finally ordered my Kikas and Architeks today.  Problem is Kika is in patent leather and the only available size is 6.  I'm a size 6 but know that many ladies actually suggest going up .5 size?  In your experience, do you know if I'll find the Kikas too tight?

I ordered my Architeks in 6.5 since this was the only size available.  Do you know what I can do if the slingback portion slips?  Would they stretch even more over time?  I know that many of you said that Architeks in regular leather is TTS but I am desperate.  They are sold out everywhere.

I'm really worried now.

Thank you for your help.

Linpaddy


----------



## Chins4

surlygirl said:


> Hi, all. Any sizing info on the Tenue? I'm a US 8.5/9. Decollete 40, NP/VP 39.5 or 40 maybe. I'm thinking a 39.5 or 40 would be fine. Any advice is much appreciated!


 
Hi Surly - my Tenues fit TTS, half a size down from my Decolletes. I'm a 37, Tenues 37, Decolletes 37.5. Hope this helps!


----------



## laureenthemean

linpaddy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I finally ordered my Kikas and Architeks today.  Problem is Kika is in patent leather and the only available size is 6.  I'm a size 6 but know that many ladies actually suggest going up .5 size?  In your experience, do you know if I'll find the Kikas too tight?
> 
> I ordered my Architeks in 6.5 since this was the only size available.  Do you know what I can do if the slingback portion slips?  Would they stretch even more over time?  I know that many of you said that Architeks in regular leather is TTS but I am desperate.  They are sold out everywhere.
> 
> I'm really worried now.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Linpaddy



I think the Kika would be too tight.  CLs are usually half a size small, and the patent leather is the least forgiving of all.  If the Architek is too big, you can add an insole (makes a little less space for your foot, so it doesn't go forward quite as much), or there are something that Foot Petals makes, I dont' remember what they're called...Strappy Strips?  Haha, something like that.  Or, you can always have a cobbler make the sling smaller, or add like another "sling" to the inside of the sling, so that it catches on your foot.  Whew, did that make sense?


----------



## surlygirl

Chins4 said:


> Hi Surly - my Tenues fit TTS, half a size down from my Decolletes. I'm a 37, Tenues 37, Decolletes 37.5. Hope this helps!


 
Thanks, Chins. That does help!


----------



## linpaddy

laureenthemean said:


> I think the Kika would be too tight.  CLs are usually half a size small, and the patent leather is the least forgiving of all.  If the Architek is too big, you can add an insole (makes a little less space for your foot, so it doesn't go forward quite as much), or there are something that Foot Petals makes, I dont' remember what they're called...Strappy Strips?  Haha, something like that.  Or, you can always have a cobbler make the sling smaller, or add like another "sling" to the inside of the sling, so that it catches on your foot.  Whew, did that make sense?



Thank you so much.  I get what you mean.  I didn't think that the Kika would fit but hey, it was on sale. 

I'll try to grow an extra toe or something just to fit into the Architeks.  Even my DH thinks they are sexy.  

Thank you so much for your suggestions!


----------



## laureenthemean

linpaddy said:


> Thank you so much.  I get what you mean.  I didn't think that the Kika would fit but hey, it was on sale.
> 
> I'll try to grow an extra toe or something just to fit into the Architeks.  Even my DH thinks they are sexy.
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestions!



I agree!  The nude Architeks are TDF!!


----------



## keya

linpaddy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I finally ordered my Kikas and Architeks today.  Problem is Kika is in patent leather and the only available size is 6.  I'm a size 6 but know that many ladies actually suggest going up .5 size?  In your experience, do you know if I'll find the Kikas too tight?
> 
> I ordered my Architeks in 6.5 since this was the only size available.  Do you know what I can do if the slingback portion slips?  Would they stretch even more over time?  I know that many of you said that Architeks in regular leather is TTS but I am desperate.  They are sold out everywhere.
> 
> I'm really worried now.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Linpaddy



In my experience, the toe box on the Kikas are a bit tight.


----------



## stellacalabrese

Ladies, I'm a 40 in the Architek slingbacks and patent Very Prives, do you think I would be safe getting the Very Noeud slingbacks in 40? NAP advises to size up but they're already sold out of all the larger sizes.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=31025


----------



## lorrmich

stellacalabrese said:


> Ladies, I'm a 40 in the Architek slingbacks and patent Very Prives, do you think I would be safe getting the Very Noeud slingbacks in 40? NAP advises to size up but they're already sold out of all the larger sizes.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=31025


 
I tried the Architek in 39 and they fit wonderfully, but for the Very Noeud I found they were a little small and that I could get into the 39, but the 39.5 was much more comfortable.  If you are really want them, you could probably do it and they will probably stretch.  With the elastic back you get away with a little more.


----------



## sarahmurf

Hi everyone, first time poster here! Just wondering if any of you have the CL Ibiza espadrilles? I really want these. Im a true size EU 41. Are they true to size or should I size up? Even though Im not sure if this shoe comes in a larger size? Thanks.


----------



## SugarRx

Any safe way to stretch the patent leather upper of my louboutin 5" platform slides.  I recently develeoped a small bonion making my right shoe size 41 go from comfortable to uncomfortable.  And specific brand of shoe stretcher i should size?


----------



## babyb0o

how is the sizing on CL bibas? i'm a 39 in NP, 38.5 in pigalle 100 so my true size is between 38.5 and 39. thanks in advance~


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi,
I just got these NP greasepaints from BG 
(please correct me if this is wrong...they call them glitters on the site, but they don't look like glitters to me)




I am a US 7.5 and ordered a size 38. Will these be too tight? HELP! I only have this evening cancel if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## babyb0o

how do CL ballerinas run? im a US size 8. my true size in CLs is btwn 38.5/39


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^That's my size too and I went with a 38.5, but warning...the first time I wore them I got the biggest blisters on the back of my heels.  I guess length-wise they could be a tiny bit bigger, but the 39s were way too big for me.  I'm hoping with another wear or two, I can break in the 38.5s.


----------



## renee2840

HI there, when Decollete 868 patent fits well as 35.5, would it be same for suede Rolandos or should I go half down?  And leather Declic 100?  Thanks!


----------



## IslandSpice

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^That's my size too and I went with a 38.5, but warning...the first time I wore them I got the biggest blisters on the back of my heels. I guess length-wise they could be a tiny bit bigger, but the 39s were way too big for me. I'm hoping with another wear or two, I can break in the 38.5s.


 
You are a 7.5 and took a 38.5? That means the 38 will never fit me, right??


----------



## oo_let_me_see

IslandSpice, I was answering babyb0o about the ballet flats.  The 38s in the NPs should fit you since you are a US 7.5.


----------



## IslandSpice

oo_let_me_see said:


> IslandSpice, I was answering babyb0o about the ballet flats. The 38s in the NPs should fit you since you are a US 7.5.


 
Oh! I'm such a dork...how do you know which reply is for whom? :shame:

Thanks!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

IslandSpice said:


> Oh! I'm such a dork...how do you know which reply is for whom? :shame:
> 
> Thanks!



Don't worry, I had to get used to all the 'forum proticol' too when I first signed up.  lol

You can either quote someone and answer, like you just did.  Or when you put "^" before you write (like I did right after babyb0o's post) it means you are answering the post above.  Hope that makes sense.  BTW, don't forget to post pics of the NPs if you get them.


----------



## mscawaii

I'm thinking of getting a pair of patent wallis. Do I have to size up? I do 35 for pigalles 70, yoyos 100 & maternas, 35.5 for simples & iowas, 36 for ernestas 100. TIA!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

mscawaii said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair of patent wallis. Do I have to size up? I do 35 for pigalles 70, yoyos 100 & maternas, 35.5 for simples & iowas, 36 for ernestas 100. TIA!!!


 
looks like you are true to size for styles most people size up on. I would in your case pick at most your simple size

[ Edit  : just saw you won the aution for the 35s. I think you will be ok. This size tends to run TTS or at most 1/2 size up]


----------



## mscawaii

ledaatomica said:


> looks like you are true to size for styles most people size up on. I would in your case pick at most your simple size


 
Thanks so much again for your help!!!  I've just started on Louboutins. They are so addictive...


----------



## LavenderIce

renee2840 said:


> HI there, when Decollete 868 patent fits well as 35.5, would it be same for suede Rolandos or should I go half down? And leather Declic 100? Thanks!


 
Based on how the Decollettes fit you, it's easy for me to say I think you would be a 35.5 all across the board for those styles, particularly if you have narrow feet.  However, if your feet tend to be wider, you would be okay in a 36 for the Rolando and Declic which have narrow and short toeboxes.


----------



## babyb0o

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^That's my size too and I went with a 38.5, but warning...the first time I wore them I got the biggest blisters on the back of my heels. I guess length-wise they could be a tiny bit bigger, but the 39s were way too big for me. I'm hoping with another wear or two, I can break in the 38.5s.


 
thanks for the help  i hope they fit because an SA found one for me in that size and im going to pick them up today!


----------



## ohNina

Does anyone know how the Mini Bout pumps run?  I'm a newby too :0


----------



## laureenthemean

ohNina said:


> Does anyone know how the Mini Bout pumps run?  I'm a newby too :0



I got them half a size up from my US size, and they're a little bit tight, but another half size up would have been too big.  I have pretty wide feet, though.


----------



## fashiongirl26

Hi everyone.  I just bought these shoes from Net-a-porter in a size 39.  I am a US size 9 and the description even said that they run TTS.  I don't think so!!!   They came today and I was so excited until I tried them on.  They looked like I was trying to bake bread in my shoe.  They were SO small.  I have a rather wide foot and so now I think I need the 40, however, looked on the site and they are out of stock on the 40.  So, my question is do I just return them and get a refund or take a chance and get the 39.5?  I'm just scared that I will have the same problem with the 39.5 and really need the 40.  Any suggestions?  Anyone experienced this?  Thanks so much.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/30990


----------



## MKWMDA

If they are that tight, I would say go for the 40. You may be able to find them somewhere else. 

And is that price right? $870 seems like ALOT for cork wedges....


----------



## fashiongirl26

Hi. Thanks for your advice.  No, I actually got them 20% of the full price.  Net-a-porter had a private sale over the weekend.  That's why I'm afraid to look somewhere else.  I will have to pay the full price.  Thanks again.


----------



## Stinas

Thats the right price.  Saw them at Barneys.  The price kept me from buying them myself.  I love them besides that!


----------



## ohNina

Thanks laureenthemean, of coarse that is the ONLY size they are sold out of.  I'm a US 7, very average width...more narrow than wide.  What size would you recommend in the Pigalle or the Gabine?


----------



## laureenthemean

ohNina said:


> Thanks laureenthemean, of coarse that is the ONLY size they are sold out of.  I'm a US 7, very average width...more narrow than wide.  What size would you recommend in the Pigalle or the Gabine?



Not sure about the Gabine, but I think I've heard from others on this board that you should go up half a size, so 37.5.  I went up half a size for the Pigalle 100, but for the Pigalle 120, the consensus seems to be that they are true to size.


----------



## marchesa lover

Need some help please..  
I was wondering if anyone knew comparsion in sizes from Aldo shoes to the CL shoes.. they have a rolando inspired shoe the size 35 fits perfect in length and all but the toe box is tight. I was wondering if anyone knew if the sizes are the same fit or if the CL are made larger? 

 There are no stores here for me to try the shoes on before I order them.


----------



## laureenthemean

marchesa lover said:


> Need some help please..
> I was wondering if anyone knew comparsion in sizes from Aldo shoes to the CL shoes.. they have a rolando inspired shoe the size 35 fits perfect in length and all but the toe box is tight. I was wondering if anyone knew if the sizes are the same fit or if the CL are made larger?
> 
> There are no stores here for me to try the shoes on before I order them.



I'm pretty sure the CL are smaller.  I haven't tried Aldos in a while, but from what I remember, they were pretty much true to size.  If you're getting a patent Rolando, you should probably get 35.5 or 36.


----------



## sophia_v

The pigalle fits true to size on me, don't know about the gabine though


----------



## ledaatomica

ohNina said:


> Thanks laureenthemean, of coarse that is the ONLY size they are sold out of. I'm a US 7, very average width...more narrow than wide. What size would you recommend in the Pigalle or the Gabine?


 
Those with narrow feet or ankles for that matter  tend to get the pigalle 120s 1/2 size down or else TTS. Same goes for the Pigalle 100mm for narrow feet TTS , wider 1/2 size up.


----------



## po0hping

How is the sizing of the Ernesta Plateaus?  My Rolande size is 40.5 and I have wide feet.


----------



## MsFrida

Most of my shoes (not CL, don't have any yet *sniff*, poor student) are a size 11/11M, that makes me a CL/Italian 41 right? Does anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

MsFrida said:


> Most of my shoes (not CL, don't have any yet *sniff*, poor student) are a size 11/11M, that makes me a CL/Italian 41 right? Does anyone know?



Yes, you usually would be a 41, _but_, CLs usually run a 1/2 size small, so in most cases you should look for a 41.5.


----------



## MsFrida

So if I follow the guide on page 1, 41½ is my "most models" size, do you think I'll be able to jam my feet into 42's in most of the other models since there are no 42½? (I'm used to wearing 10's cause I can't get 11's here) Or am I doomed? LOL.. no Louboutins for big-footed me?


----------



## laureenthemean

MsFrida said:


> So if I follow the guide on page 1, 41½ is my "most models" size, do you think I'll be able to jam my feet into 42's in most of the other models since there are no 42½? (I'm used to wearing 10's cause I can't get 11's here) Or am I doomed? LOL.. no Louboutins for big-footed me?


 
If the 42s are half a size small, you could probably get them stretched at a cobbler.


----------



## ledaatomica

MsFrida said:


> So if I follow the guide on page 1, 41½ is my "most models" size, do you think I'll be able to jam my feet into 42's in most of the other models since there are no 42½? (I'm used to wearing 10's cause I can't get 11's here) Or am I doomed? LOL.. no Louboutins for big-footed me?


 
I think it would depend on the style. I am sure you can find some 41.5 and 42s. In some department stores/boutiques you can call to ask for them to order in your size. Dont give up!


----------



## MsFrida

Thanks a lot for you help, that means a lot!


----------



## smurfet

Can someone tell me how the Fontanetes run?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

How do the patent Joli Noeud Dorcets run?  I heard they are TTS, but my feet are kind of wide.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> How do the patent Joli Noeud Dorcets run? I heard they are TTS, but my feet are kind of wide.


 
So when I tried these on in patent 1/2 size up from my true size fit ok. I dont have very wide feet but not so narrow either.  I found this style to be extremely uncomfortable!!! I dont know why but the sides were really digging in the front of my foot. It was unbearable just trying them on! I'll take the 130mm shoes anyday compared to those. I fell absolutely in love with the style though *sniff*


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> So when I tried these on in patent 1/2 size up from my true size fit ok. I dont have very wide feet but not so narrow either.  I found this style to be extremely uncomfortable!!! I dont know why but the sides were really digging in the front of my foot. It was unbearable just trying them on! I'll take the 130mm shoes anyday compared to those. I fell absolutely in love with the style though *sniff*



Thanks, *leda*.  I wanted the fuchsia satin mules for sure, but I was considering the yellow patent d'orsays as well.  Maybe if I get the chance to try them on I'll decide.  Otherwise, I wouldn't want to buy such painful shoes.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, *leda*. I wanted the fuchsia satin mules for sure, but I was considering the yellow patent d'orsays as well. Maybe if I get the chance to try them on I'll decide. Otherwise, I wouldn't want to buy such painful shoes.


 
I tried the satin mules those fit TTS and the satin or suede sling backs were TTS as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> I tried the satin mules those fit TTS and the satin or suede sling backs were TTS as well.



Hm, someone on here said they had to size up a full size for the satin mules.  I guess I really need to go try some on.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, someone on here said they had to size up a full size for the satin mules. I guess I really need to go try some on.


 
oh maybe for the 70mm ones. I tried on the 100mm. Sizing is different with the heel hights.


----------



## ohNina

Are any of you familiar with the Caracolo sizing?


----------



## laureenthemean

ohNina said:


> Are any of you familiar with the Caracolo sizing?



I heard you should go up a whole size.


----------



## azhangie

I'm about to buy a pair of pigalle graffiti and I remember reading here (somewhere back in the pages) that I need to size down? These shoes dont exactly look comfortable and I have super wide feet. I've bought 37 1/2 for all the CL's i own...the very prive hurts on the sides sometimes...minibout very comfortable and fontanates comfortable too. Should I go with 37? Or just stick with 37 1/2?...I wish saks had these in stock.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> I heard you should go up a whole size.


 
this is really true? from the design of the Caracolos shoes, it doesnt seem like it would be a tight fit??


----------



## purdy13

Please would you ladies kindly help me out with espadrille sizing. I've been back a few pages with no success and without the search function it's a bit hard to find info.

If I wear a 39 in the sometimes booties, a 38.5 in patent VPs, Yoyo 110s, decollete 868s, foxtrots and patent Rolandos (most were snug at first but all a little loose now with wear), a 38 in the patent Joli Noeud Dorcet and a 37.5 in Pigalle 120s, should I buy the espadrilles in a 38 or 39??

The styles I like are now only available on ebay and are the 5" heel heights. I'm worrying that a 38 will be too tight but a 39 will flop off my foot! Can anyone please advise from their own experience?? TIA


----------



## luxlover

purdy13 said:


> Please would you ladies kindly help me out with espadrille sizing. I've been back a few pages with no success and without the search function it's a bit hard to find info.
> 
> If I wear a 39 in the sometimes booties, a 38.5 in patent VPs, Yoyo 110s, decollete 868s, foxtrots and patent Rolandos (most were snug at first but all a little loose now with wear), a 38 in the patent Joli Noeud Dorcet and a 37.5 in Pigalle 120s, should I buy the espadrilles in a 38 or 39??
> 
> The styles I like are now only available on ebay and are the 5" heel heights. I'm worrying that a 38 will be too tight but a 39 will flop off my foot! Can anyone please advise from their own experience?? TIA


 
I think you should go with the 38. I am a size 7/7.5 and I bought a pair of espadrilles in size 38 and they were huge on me. I finally settled on the 37 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> this is really true? from the design of the Caracolos shoes, it doesnt seem like it would be a tight fit??



I remember asking *JetSetGo* about this shoe, and I do believe she said to size up 1-1.5 sizes.  I'm an 8.5, kind of wide, and she said a 40 would probably be fine.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> I remember asking *JetSetGo* about this shoe, and I do believe she said to size up 1-1.5 sizes. I'm an 8.5, kind of wide, and she said a 40 would probably be fine.


 
so i'm normally a 37.5 in CL. My feet arent narrow but they are on the smaller side of regular. Should i get a 38.5? I'm worried they will be too be in the heels area again like my other 38.5 and I'll have to end up using heel grips...


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> so i'm normally a 37.5 in CL. My feet arent narrow but they are on the smaller side of regular. Should i get a 38.5? I'm worried they will be too be in the heels area again like my other 38.5 and I'll have to end up using heel grips...



http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-do-you-think-of-the-caracolo-235953-2.html
*foxycleopatra* mentions that a size 41 would fit US size 10 or 9.5.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/declic-and-caracolo-questions-279991.html
*JetSetGo* recommends going up a full size.


----------



## purdy13

luxlover said:


> I think you should go with the 38. I am a size 7/7.5 and I bought a pair of espadrilles in size 38 and they were huge on me. I finally settled on the 37 and they fit perfectly.


 
Thank you very much for your help! - that is just what I hoped to hear as the pair I have my eye on are a 38.


----------



## luxlover

np, good luck on getting the shoes =)


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-do-you-think-of-the-caracolo-235953-2.html
> *foxycleopatra* mentions that a size 41 would fit US size 10 or 9.5.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/declic-and-caracolo-questions-279991.html
> *JetSetGo* recommends going up a full size.


 
Laureenthemean, thank you so much for all your help and for helping me to find these links. With the search option down, I cant find anything anymore


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> Laureenthemean, thank you so much for all your help and for helping me to find these links. With the search option down, I cant find anything anymore



You're welcome!  Yeah, the search being down is so inconvenient.


----------



## renee2840

LavenderIce said:


> Based on how the Decollettes fit you, it's easy for me to say I think you would be a 35.5 all across the board for those styles, particularly if you have narrow feet. However, if your feet tend to be wider, you would be okay in a 36 for the Rolando and Declic which have narrow and short toeboxes.


 
Thank you, LavenderIce, I guess I'll stick with 35.5 as right foot is half size smaller, so 36 would leave me with one shoe


----------



## karwood

Does anyone know how the Ron Ron run in size? I apologize if this is a repeat, but the search engine has been down.


----------



## laureenthemean

Can someone tell me how the Miminettes run?  I'm not usually into low heels, but I really want these.  TIA!


----------



## MsFrida

If the Very Prive run TTS an 11 SHOULD be able to wear a 41 right? One of the few sizes that actually DO run TTS?


----------



## redlittlewing

LOL asking here too...Pony Haired Rolandos? (in particular the xmas ones) How do they run? Thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

redlittlewing said:


> LOL asking here too...Pony Haired Rolandos? (in particular the xmas ones) How do they run? Thanks!!



I went up a whole size from my US size for the suede Rolando.


----------



## Cobblestone

luxlover said:


> does anyone have recommendations for a cobbler in the San Francisco Bay Area? thanks


 

Try Anthony's in SF. Ask for Gino, a great craftsman.


----------



## honu

Cobblestone said:


> Try Anthony's in SF. Ask for Gino, a great craftsman.


 

Does Gino have the red soles?


----------



## loulouchic

Any one in the Miami area?


----------



## mscupcake

ohNina said:


> Does anyone know how the Mini Bout pumps run? I'm a newby too :0


I went a half size up, but I have very narrow heels so there's just a bit of space.  For most I think a half size would suffice


----------



## maliastyle

Hi ladies - If I generally wear 6.5 US, would a 37.5 in the Decollete be too big, or just right? I generally wear 37.5 in MB, but judging from the variations in CL sizing that I'm reading about here, that's no sure indication I'd be okay in a 37.5 in the Decollete, right?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## totoro928

honu said:


> Does Gino have the red soles?


 
My SA at NM tells me that Anthony's did get some red soles, but I'm not sure of the brand.


----------



## nycdiva

Does anyone know how the Joli Noeud Dorcet fit?  I have wide feet and wear a 38 in most shoes, 38.5 in manolos, and 39 in Cl. My yoyo's, VP, and simple pumps are all in 39


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

MsFrida said:


> If the Very Prive run TTS an 11 SHOULD be able to wear a 41 right? One of the few sizes that actually DO run TTS?



I wear a US 11 and I recommend a 42 in Very Prive.


----------



## tangle

In Denver you can take them to NM for red Vibram soles.  They have a cobbler who  picks up and drops off on Tuesdays.


----------



## Azusa

sorry if this has been asked a million times before...

if i wear 41 in mias (which i think its half size too big, so i think 40.5 is actually my true size in mias/simples) then 41 minibouts should fit? 

and what about architeks? should i get the true size 40.5?


----------



## gre8dane

How does the sizing in the Fontanete in python run.  I am a 40.5-41 in NP/VP?  Anything special to know about the python?


----------



## mscupcake

Azusa said:


> sorry if this has been asked a million times before...
> 
> if i wear 41 in mias (which i think its half size too big, so i think 40.5 is actually my true size in mias/simples) then 41 minibouts should fit?
> 
> and what about architeks? should i get the true size 40.5?


^I've had to go a 1/2 size up in Minibouts and Architeks.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

How do the Joli 70s fit? I'm 35 for yoyo 100, pigalle 70, maternas; 35.5 for iowas 70, simples 70; 36 for ernetas 100. Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## Chins4

Well, with my heart in my mouth last week I dropped off my beloved Helmuts for re-soling at a new cobbler in Leeds. Picked 'em up today and .................my babies are still in one piece 

PS my first attempt at watermarking so apologies if the pics are a bit off


----------



## babypie

I'm sure this has been asked before (oh how I miss the search function), but does anyone have experience on sizing with the New Simples?  My true size in European shoes and VP are 39, my Decolletes & Rolando are 39.5.  TIA


----------



## My Purse Addiction

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How do the Joli 70s fit? I'm 35 for yoyo 100, pigalle 70, maternas; 35.5 for iowas 70, simples 70; 36 for ernetas 100. Thanks so much for all your help!!


 
I got mine a full size up from my true US size (half a size up from my normal CL size). I'm usually a 38.5 in CLs but got these in a 39 and they fit perfectly. But since you're mostly a 35, I'm not sure if the sizing is the same for the small sizes.


----------



## Azusa

thanks girls! (search please come back soon)

anyway, how does the horatio sling sizing fit? are they the same as simples? or rather o-my slings? 
and are they comfy? how high are they actually?


----------



## Noegirl05

^ for the horatio I went a whole size up from my US size... so I am a US 8 and the 39 in the horatio was perfect!!!!


----------



## Azusa

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ for the horatio I went a whole size up from my US size... so I am a US 8 and the 39 in the horatio was perfect!!!!



Thanks! so if i am a size 9.5 and wear actually 40.5 in mias, does that mean i actually 40.5/41 will be fine?


----------



## mjvictamonte

How do the Oh My Slings fit? I ordered a pair in my usual CL size (simple size). They're python- will that size be ok?


----------



## Azusa

mjvictamonte said:


> How do the Oh My Slings fit? I ordered a pair in my usual CL size (simple size). They're python- will that size be ok?



I personally find O-my slings' toe box is a bit short, i think my actual kids leather simple size is 40.5, but o my slings i have to go 41.

having said that though, the mias i recently purchased is in 41, and while its a bit big its not unwearable (thats the reason why i think my simple/mia size should be 40.5), so i ordered the o my slings in 41 as well.


----------



## lorrmich

Azusa said:


> Thanks! so if i am a size 9.5 and wear actually 40.5 in mias, does that mean i actually 40.5/41 will be fine?


 
don't know how the mias fit, but I wouldnt go up to a 41 in the horatio.  For me, I am a us 8.5 and took a 39 in the Horatio which is the same as my usual CL size.  However, I also had the 39.5 to try and did not see any difference, so I could have easily gone with that as well.


----------



## Azusa

lorrmich said:


> don't know how the mias fit, but I wouldnt go up to a 41 in the horatio.  For me, I am a us 8.5 and took a 39 in the Horatio which is the same as my usual CL size.  However, I also had the 39.5 to try and did not see any difference, so I could have easily gone with that as well.



thanks lorrmich, i will try to find 40.5 then, shame that we dont have a store that i can try it on first... so its complete guess work for me.. the mias fits exactly like simples, so i guess my 'normal' CL size is 40.5


----------



## lorrmich

babypie said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before (oh how I miss the search function), but does anyone have experience on sizing with the New Simples? My true size in European shoes and VP are 39, my Decolletes & Rolando are 39.5. TIA


 
Hi baby, my sizes are similar to you.  I am pretty much a 39 (in leather) or 39.5 (patent) in NP/VP and most CL shoes.  My Rolando size would be somewhere between a 39 and 39.5  In the new simples I was not comfortable in my true american size which  would be 8.5.  I was comfortable in the 39.  But they haven't stretched, so I don't know if they will be too big.  A few of the girls have said they run TTS and that they think they run 1/2 size bigger than the regular simples.  HTH


----------



## lorrmich

Can anyone advise me about the Ernesta?  How do they run and are they comfortable?


----------



## babypie

lorrmich said:


> Hi baby, my sizes are similar to you. I am pretty much a 39 (in leather) or 39.5 (patent) in NP/VP and most CL shoes. My Rolando size would be somewhere between a 39 and 39.5 In the new simples I was not comfortable in my true american size which would be 8.5. I was comfortable in the 39. But they haven't stretched, so I don't know if they will be too big. A few of the girls have said they run TTS and that they think they run 1/2 size bigger than the regular simples. HTH


 
Thank you!


----------



## linpaddy

Azusa said:


> I personally find O-my slings' toe box is a bit short, i think my actual kids leather simple size is 40.5, but o my slings i have to go 41.
> 
> having said that though, the mias i recently purchased is in 41, and while its a bit big its not unwearable (thats the reason why i think my simple/mia size should be 40.5), so i ordered the o my slings in 41 as well.



I had to size up in O My Slings.  I find the toe box very short and narrow.  I had a friend with narrow feet (she's a US 5.5) try on the 6 and she remarked that it ran narrow for her. not to mention, uncomfortable.

So I went up half size and I also intend to get them professionally stretched in the toe box.


----------



## mscawaii

My Purse Addiction said:


> I got mine a full size up from my true US size (half a size up from my normal CL size). I'm usually a 38.5 in CLs but got these in a 39 and they fit perfectly. But since you're mostly a 35, I'm not sure if the sizing is the same for the small sizes.


 

thanks so much. My SA was recommending size 36. So i think i'll go with 36...


----------



## mscawaii

lorrmich said:


> Can anyone advise me about the Ernesta? How do they run and are they comfortable?


 

I went up a full size from my normal louboutin size. I haven't worn them out yet so dunno about the comfort.


----------



## lorrmich

mscawaii said:


> I went up a full size from my normal louboutin size. I haven't worn them out yet so dunno about the comfort.


 
thanks


----------



## Edrine

any idea how these fit?

TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

Edrine said:


> any idea how these fit?
> 
> TIA!


 

the Josephines would need a 1/2 size up typically. It is very narrow though but I assure you that while it may look tough to get it in your foot at first it will fit like a glove! It will also stretch alot so if may get away getting your true size.


----------



## JRed

oh where oh where is the search function?

python privatitas?  are they like the no prive?  thank you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ I went up a whole size when I tried these. Many probably only went up a half though. I tend to go bigger than some.


----------



## MsFrida

How do the Joli Noeud run?


----------



## JRed

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^ I went up a whole size when I tried these. Many probably only went up a half though. I tend to go bigger than some.



thanks jetset!


----------



## ledaatomica

MsFrida said:


> How do the Joli Noeud run?


 
TTS and at most 1/2 size up. If you have narrow feet tts for sure because of the d'orsay cut


----------



## DamierAddict

HOW DO THESE RUN? ARE THESE TTS ? I NEED TO BUY THESE ASAP:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## can008

Ladies, how does the En Passant run? Is it TTS like VP?
Also, is it correct to say that privatita is the same size as VP or 0.5 size down from VP?
TIA!


----------



## MsFrida

ledaatomica said:


> TTS and at most 1/2 size up. If you have narrow feet tts for sure because of the d'orsay cut


 
Thank you sweetie!


----------



## ledaatomica

can008 said:


> Ladies, how does the En Passant run? Is it TTS like VP?
> Also, is it correct to say that privatita is the same size as VP or 0.5 size down from VP?
> TIA!


 
The En Passant requires  1/2 size up at least.  Privitata for me ran like my VP size.


----------



## venus973

i just purchased a pair of jolie noued black patent does anyone know the sizing on these shoes


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I just got a pair of Joli Noued dorcets in yellow patent. I'm usually a 38.5 in CLs but I got these in a 38 (my US size) and even then they slip out at the heel a little. A full size down would have been too small though.


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Any advice on the Un Voilier flats?  TIA!


----------



## lulublue717

ladies how is oh my sling runs? TTS?


----------



## Chins4

lulublue717 said:


> ladies how is oh my sling runs? TTS?


 
I found it to run similar to the Decollete - for me that's half a size up.


----------



## Edna

If I'm a 39 in patent Decolzeps (with a bit of a gap in the back) and a 38.5 in kidskin Declics, would a 38.5 Hung-Up fit me? My normal size in regular shoes is 7.5 wide or 8 if the shoe is narrow.


----------



## can008

ledaatomica said:


> The En Passant requires  1/2 size up at least.  Privitata for me ran like my VP size.



Thank you, *Leda*!


----------



## luxlover

does the Anemone run the same as the Pigalle?


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> does the Anemone run the same as the Pigalle?



They run the same as the Pigalle 120, as they're basically a Pigalle 120 with a big bow.


----------



## vlore

lulublue717 said:


> ladies how is oh my sling runs? TTS?



I ordered 1/2 size up and they fit like a glove!


----------



## shyne1025

ladies.. is the hung up pumps TTS? thanks!!


----------



## ledaatomica

shyne1025 said:


> ladies.. is the hung up pumps TTS? thanks!!


 
1/2 to 1 full size up


----------



## shyne1025

ledaatomica said:


> 1/2 to 1 full size up


thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone know how the Joli Noeud slides run in relation to the Madeleines?  I haven't been able to try the Joli Noeud in my size, but for the Madeleines, half a size up seems to work, though maybe I could have gone a whole size up.


----------



## allbrandspls

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

i thinking of getting these patent nude peep toes, how do they run? Are the leather heels more comfy then patent or the same? I'm usually a size 8 but in Chanels i have to go up one size. Are there narrow?


----------



## laureenthemean

allbrandspls said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> 
> i thinking of getting these patent nude peep toes, how do they run? Are the leather heels more comfy then patent or the same? I'm usually a size 8 but in Chanels i have to go up one size. Are there narrow?


I've heard that the patent Yoyos are very uncomfortable.  I think you would be okay with going up half a size.


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks for the quick response.
What about the Jo Patent pumps? Do i need to go up one size?


----------



## pixel

Quick question - if i'm 37.5 in simples (kid leather) what size will i be in patent rolandos? would 37.5 fit? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

pixel said:


> Quick question - if i'm 37.5 in simples (kid leather) what size will i be in patent rolandos? would 37.5 fit? Thanks!


Depends on your foot.  I have wide feet, and I got my Rolandos half a size bigger than my Simple size.


----------



## Missrocks

Need sizing help on the Marplissime...
I wear a 37.5 in simples and yoyos, and a 38 in VP's and bruges. Anyone have any sizing advice?


----------



## wantmore

pixel said:


> Quick question - if i'm 37.5 in simples (kid leather) what size will i be in patent rolandos? would 37.5 fit? Thanks!


If your feet are normal width, then yes, they would fit but you're probably better off with a 38. If your feet are wide, then a 38 to 38.5 might be best.


----------



## wantmore

allbrandspls said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> 
> i thinking of getting these patent nude peep toes, how do they run? Are the leather heels more comfy then patent or the same? I'm usually a size 8 but in Chanels i have to go up one size. Are there narrow?


Go up to 8.5 for the YoYos and for me they are painful around the peep toes and the width of the vamp itself is okay.


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^ thanks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181149&Goto=product&site_refer=360iSSPPLP&kw_refer=Christian%2BLouboutin%2BJo%2BPatent%2BPumps&sisearchengine=55&siproduct=Christian%2BLouboutin%2BJo%2BPatent%2BPumps-PLP&clearppc=1
What about these? Do you need to go up 1/2 a size?


----------



## laureenthemean

allbrandspls said:


> ^^^ thanks
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446181149&Goto=product&site_refer=360iSSPPLP&kw_refer=Christian%2BLouboutin%2BJo%2BPatent%2BPumps&sisearchengine=55&siproduct=Christian%2BLouboutin%2BJo%2BPatent%2BPumps-PLP&clearppc=1
> What about these? Do you need to go up 1/2 a size?


Seems like they'd fit similar to the Yoyo, so probably.


----------



## keya

I'll post this here as well:
I have the patent Decolletes in a 37.5 but they're tight so I wish I'd gotten them in a 38. I wear anything from 37 to a 38 in CLs, but usually need a heel cap in the 38's. What size would I need in the suede Rolandos? I'm sure this has been answered a million times before, but I've read conflicting posts so I'm a bit unsure


----------



## Missrocks

Anyone...on the *Marplissime*??


----------



## zahra

Hi ladies,

I've read through 20+ pages of this thread but can't find the answer I'm looking for. If I'm a 39 in the Lady Gres, will a 39.5 in the Decollette paillette be okay? Should I stick to a 39 in the Anemone?

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

zahra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've read through 20+ pages of this thread but can't find the answer I'm looking for. If I'm a 39 in the Lady Gres, will a 39.5 in the Decollette paillette be okay? Should I stick to a 39 in the Anemone?
> 
> TIA!


I think the 39.5 for the Decollete will be okay.  For the Anemone, you should probably get 38.5.


----------



## rrzhao

hey ,quick question, I'm size 34, does a CL Declic 100 mm  35 will fits? thanks


----------



## nastasja

Anyone know how LaFalaise are running?
Should I stick with my normal CL size?


----------



## Chins4

keya said:


> I'll post this here as well:
> I have the patent Decolletes in a 37.5 but they're tight so I wish I'd gotten them in a 38. I wear anything from 37 to a 38 in CLs, but usually need a heel cap in the 38's. What size would I need in the suede Rolandos? I'm sure this has been answered a million times before, but I've read conflicting posts so I'm a bit unsure


 
Not sure if it helps but my Decolletes are 37.5 and my Rolandos are 37 (TTS for me) - both fit perfectly


----------



## lorrmich

any way you think I can squeeze into joli noeud dorsay in 38 if I wear 39 in most.  I have VP in 39 on my feet now and they are slipping at heels but waiting for 38.5 to come before I know if they will be too small.  My true american size is 38.5.  Was wondering if they run big could I get away with it.  TIA


----------



## ledaatomica

lorrmich said:


> any way you think I can squeeze into joli noeud dorsay in 38 if I wear 39 in most. I have VP in 39 on my feet now and they are slipping at heels but waiting for 38.5 to come before I know if they will be too small. My true american size is 38.5. Was wondering if they run big could I get away with it. TIA


 

for the Joli Dorsay I recommend your true US size at minimum and possibly some stretching if its a little snug. Definately not a full size down from your VP size 1/2 down you might get away with.


----------



## lorrmich

thanks leda, but I so want these shoes I was looking for someone to tell me it was okay, against my better judgement.


----------



## lorrmich

Someone got them and I think she is tPF member.


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ Were they the red ones? Because I bought them  Didn't know those were the ones you were looking at/talking about because otherwise I would not have purchased them!


----------



## lorrmich

no, they were silver greasepaint.  But thanks anyway.  Enjoy and please post pics when you get.


----------



## zahra

laureenthemean said:


> I think the 39.5 for the Decollete will be okay. For the Anemone, you should probably get 38.5.


 

Thanks *laureen* - is the toebox in the Anemone quite narrow? I have quite 'bony' feet and am worried that the Anemone in the 38.5 won't stretch enough to accomodate my 'knobbly bits'.


----------



## laureenthemean

zahra said:


> Thanks *laureen* - is the toebox in the Anemone quite narrow? I have quite 'bony' feet and am worried that the Anemone in the 38.5 won't stretch enough to accomodate my 'knobbly bits'.


I have fairly wide feet and although the toe box is a bit narrow, my feet fit.  I am considering getting them stretched a bit at a cobbler, though, so they will be a little more comfortable.


----------



## heat97

ok ladies i have a really stupid question-----i have http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
do the VP's run the same as this shoe? Thank you in advance for not laughing at me hehehe.


----------



## ela1235

Ordering 85mm simples next week, I have patent yoyo's in 39.5 (touch too big) and a gold round toe pair (similar in shape to the simples) in 39.  Am I safe ordering the simples in a 39?


----------



## ohNina

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere.  Is anyone familiar with the Cork Catenita sizing?  I tried on the suede at NM and they fit TTS, but I'm not sure if the cork is the same...Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hautecouture15

theres draponova on ebay in size 40 and the seller says then run big - i am a us10 uk 7 will they fit?


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Hi, I have Drapanovas in a 41, and they are 10.5 inches in the insole.

I got them thinking they were a 40, but they arrived as a 41 and are tooooo big for me. I normally wear a 39.5 in CL's, or an 8.5 US regular shoes. I think I would want them in a 39.5 or 40. So for you, you may want to size up to a 41? Sorry...I'm only of limited help. lol


----------



## irishiris8

I'm planning what to do with my stimulus check... Anyone know how the Sometimes run?  I'm 39.5 in 120mm pigalles.  Also, any chance they'll go on sale?  TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> I'm planning what to do with my stimulus check... Anyone know how the Sometimes run?  I'm 39.5 in 120mm pigalles.  Also, any chance they'll go on sale?  TIA


I thought they were already on sale?  I think you need a 40 for the Sometimes, same as most CLs run.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks laureen   You don't happen to know where they're on sale, do you?  They're still full price at NM.com


----------



## laureenthemean

You should call Barneys, Saks, and Nordstrom.  I'm almost certain at least one of them had them on sale, if not all.  Also, I think all three of them can do a search to see if the other locations have your size.  Also, the sale stock/prices on NM.com aren't always the same as the store, same with BG.  I think Barneys had the deepest discounts, though, along with Nordstrom, so you should call them first.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks so much laureen   I'll drive up to Scottsdale tomorrow and hit up Saks and NM.  If I find them, you're my hero!


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> Thanks so much laureen   I'll drive up to Scottsdale tomorrow and hit up Saks and NM.  If I find them, you're my hero!


Good luck!  If they're not on sale at either of those places, maybe you can at least try them on to figure out the sizing, and then see if they are on sale somewhere else and do a charge send.  If they're not on sale yet, I would think they would be soon...


----------



## Chins4

I definitely saw the beige ones in Saks sale at $602


----------



## diamond_lover

Hi Ladies,

I want to purchase the Nouedettes (black/gold sandals) but I am not sure how they run. I have wide feet and am a 39.5 in the Joli Noued Dorcets. I'm hoping the sizing is relatively the same. If you have any advice, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

diamond_lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to purchase the Nouedettes (black/gold sandals) but I am not sure how they run. I have wide feet and am a 39.5 in the Joli Noued Dorcets. I'm hoping the sizing is relatively the same. If you have any advice, please let me know. Thank you!


From what I hear, the Joli Noeud Dorcet runs TTS, while most other CLs run small.  You might have to go up half a size for the Noudette.


----------



## ArmyFashionista

With the louboutin lovestory boots, does anyone know the general measurements for it... I usually am around 9 1/8 shy of 9 1/2... would I fit a 6.5?


----------



## Edrine

sizing questions for the ladies who have the joli noeud d'orsay :

-does the patent leather stretch?
-did you get it in your 'simple' size?

i'm a bit worried b/c i have wide feet..they are htf in the nude patent so i'm crossing my fingers that they will fit..TIA!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I got my Joli Noued d'orsays in my true US size (1/2 size down from my normal CL/Simple size). I haven't worn them yet so I can't comment on the patent stretching.


----------



## Daydrmer

irishiris8 said:


> Thanks laureen  You don't happen to know where they're on sale, do you? They're still full price at NM.com


 
I know Saks had them on sale but they sold out, in all sizes. Your welcome to give one of them a call though maybe some people returned them. I just ended up buying a pair off ebay. Theres quite a few on ebay now. I sent a seller a message asking for a lower price than they has listed and they gave me one. Its all worth a shot.


----------



## danae

Any sizing tips for the Som and the leather Declic?


----------



## laureenthemean

^I went up half a size for the Declic, but if you have narrow feet, you can probably get your true size.


----------



## danae

Thanks Laureen! Anyone know about the Som?


----------



## heat97

heat97 said:


> ok ladies i have a really stupid question-----i have http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> do the VP's run the same as this shoe? Thank you in advance for not laughing at me hehehe.


 

bumb


----------



## Daydrmer

danae said:


> Thanks Laureen! Anyone know about the Som?


 
I can let you know tomorrow when mine comes in the mail.


----------



## danae

Oh yes please! And congrats too. I've always loved the Som.


----------



## Daydrmer

^^ Thanks! I'm really excited these will be my first pair of CL


----------



## rmarie

for o my slings, is it half a size up from us size or louboutin size? thanks!


----------



## Azusa

girls, please let me know that if i wear 40.5 in simples that 40.5 architeks will fit me, because i jsut bought a pair on sale from NAP!


----------



## Bay

Hey ladies.

Im a size 39 with wide feet, what size should I go for?

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Bay said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Im a size 39 with wide feet, what size should I go for?
> 
> TIA!


Depends on the specific shoe.


----------



## lorrmich

Azusa said:


> girls, please let me know that if i wear 40.5 in simples that 40.5 architeks will fit me, because i jsut bought a pair on sale from NAP!


 
Not sure about the simple.  I took the same size in the *new* simple and the architek.  The architeks have beautiful soft leather which is very comfy and forgiving, and with the sling, you can go a little bigger or a little smaller.  It can always be adjusted if needed.  IMO the sling back with leather is one of the most adaptable for sizing.  (I can wear a 39 or 39.5 in NP and the 39 was perfect in the architek for me.) HTH Good luck!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Azusa said:


> girls, please let me know that if i wear 40.5 in simples that 40.5 architeks will fit me, because i jsut bought a pair on sale from NAP!


 
I think you should be just fine. I wear a 40 in both. I just barely bought a pair of new Simples fwiw. -


----------



## danae

Bay said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Im a size 39 with wide feet, what size should I go for?
> 
> TIA!



Hey sweetie! 
I'm also a 39 with wide-ish feet, and for most CLs I get 39.5. I have heard that you need to size up from your usual CL size for the Decollete and the shoes with small toe boxes, like the Rolando, the Clichy and the Declic. Especially if you get them in patent leather that's more stiff than the kid leather or the suede. I think that sums up the few things I know so far.:shame:

BTW please can someone let me know the sizing for the Som?


----------



## Bay

danae said:


> Hey sweetie!
> I'm also a 39 with wide-ish feet, and for most CLs I get 39.5. I have heard that you need to size up from your usual CL size for the Decollete and the shoes with small toe boxes, like the Rolando, the Clichy and the Declic. Especially if you get them in patent leather that's more stiff than the kid leather or the suede. I think that sums up the few things I know so far.:shame:
> 
> BTW please can someone let me know the sizing for the Som?


 
Thanks danae, your a doll! 

Also, it seems to me like every style has a small toe box *blush*


----------



## ShkBass

hi ladies - 

does anyone know how these fit?
*Coxienelle 100 T-Straps*

I'm usually at 39 in euro sizes, and I never trie don a pair of louboutins, but for a wide euro 39, does anyone know if these are true to size, or size up or down?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## laureenthemean

ShkBass said:


> hi ladies -
> 
> does anyone know how these fit?
> *Coxienelle 100 T-Straps*
> 
> I'm usually at 39 in euro sizes, and I never trie don a pair of louboutins, but for a wide euro 39, does anyone know if these are true to size, or size up or down?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


You should get at least a 39.5, maybe 40.


----------



## lorrmich

^^I agree with laureen, I wear a 39 in many CL's and while the 39 in the coxienelle fit, the 39.5 was much more comfy.  I have an average width.  So I think you could go up to the 40 if your foot is wide.


----------



## evolkatie

Does anyone know how the Pigalle 85mm fit? Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^I would say go up half a size from your US size.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks


----------



## babypie

Does anyone have any advice on the Architek sizing?  My (patent) VP is 39 and fits fine, it was tight at first but alright now, but certainly not loose.  I'm wondering if a 39.5 in the Architek, which is kid leather, might be too big?


----------



## ledaatomica

babypie said:


> Does anyone have any advice on the Architek sizing? My (patent) VP is 39 and fits fine, it was tight at first but alright now, but certainly not loose. I'm wondering if a 39.5 in the Architek, which is kid leather, might be too big?


 
it would be a little I think. The architek runs TTS at least for me and also I assume would stretch with that type of leather. In the end 1/2 size is not much but for a sling back I would worry a bit about the length.


----------



## laureenthemean

^I would say to stick with the 39.  Since it's a slingback, it won't be as tight as the VP.


----------



## babypie

^ there's only 39.5 available...and I have a store credit.  You know when you _really_ want a size to work?  Maybe I can use footpetals...


----------



## laureenthemean

babypie said:


> ^ there's only 39.5 available...and I have a store credit.  You know when you _really_ want a size to work?  Maybe I can use footpetals...


Haha, I need a 39, and I almost bought the 39.5 myself!  You can probably make them work, or maybe get a strap shortened, or something...


----------



## Daydrmer

Does anyone have the Simple Corta Pump or know how the sizing runs?


----------



## LavenderIce

Daydrmer said:


> Does anyone have the Simple Corta Pump or know how the sizing runs?


 
I believe they run bigger than the simples, so a half size down from your simple size.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I've found a pair of no prives in soft leather in 35. They feel pretty snug at the toe box. Would they stretch with wear? The store doesn't have any other sizes so I can't try for fit. Should I pass and wait until there's a bigger size? TIA!!


----------



## danae

*JSG that's a very helpful post, thanks so much!  When you say +1 size, do you mean from your standard CL size or your american size?*



JetSetGo! said:


> I believe CLs are sized in French sizes (a French 40 is not the same as a Italian 40). Then, the fit of CLs can be very vary greatly from style to style, which adds to the confusion...
> 
> Here is my experience.
> I hope it helps those in need of advice.
> 
> Caracolo +1, Size up a whole size
> 
> City Girl Sandals +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Clichy 100mm (Patent) +1, Size Up a whole size
> 
> Declic 100mm & 130mm +1/2. Size Up a half size
> 
> Decollete 868 Jazz Black +1 1/2, Size Up a size and a half
> 
> Decollete 868 Jazz Taupe +1, Size Up a whole size
> 
> Decollete 868 Paillete +1, Size Up a whole size
> 
> Lady Gres Leather +1, Size Up a whole size
> 
> Lapono Patent +1 1/2 or 2, Size Up a size and a half (or two sizes)
> 
> Mad Mary +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size or size and a half
> 
> Minibout Zep +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Metallika Boot +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size (or a size and a half)
> 
> New Simple Pump +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Numero Prive +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Pigalle 85mm Mesh +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Pigalle 120mm Patent w/ Straight Heel +/-, True to size
> 
> Pigalle 120mm Blue Leopard Patent +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Rolando (all fabrications) +1 or 1 1/2, Size Up a whole size (or size and a half)
> 
> Simple Pump +1/2, Size Up a half size
> 
> Som 1 100mm +1 1/2, Size Up a size and a half
> 
> Very Prive +1/2, Size up a half size
> 
> Yoyo 85mm +1, Size up a whole size
> 
> Yoyo 110mm +1, Size up a whole size
> 
> Please note: this is my personal experience, and everyone's feet and fit will vary.
> I tend to go a little bigger than some.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Chaneller

babypie said:


> Does anyone have any advice on the Architek sizing?  My (patent) VP is 39 and fits fine, it was tight at first but alright now, but certainly not loose.  I'm wondering if a 39.5 in the Architek, which is kid leather, might be too big?



I'm always a true size 37 in CL, and I also got the black Architek slingbacks in 37 but I should have gotten them in 37,5 from the beginning. Now I'm trying to stretch them into a 37,5.

My feet are somewhere between narrow and normal.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Hi, I need help getting my sizing right. I wear:

decollete 868 patent in 37 - fits nicely
decollete 868 kid leather in 37 - fits nicely
suede lady gres in 36.5 - loose at heel
tortoise patent very prive in 37 - loose at heel
simple pump in kid leather in 37 - loose at heel
privatita python in 36.5 - fits nicely
joli noeud dorcet in 36.5 - loose at heel

I'm wondering what size I will be in
1. patent rolando
2. patent mad mary
3. patent numero prive
4. patent metallika booties 

Thank you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've found a pair of no prives in soft leather in 35. They feel pretty snug at the toe box. Would they stretch with wear? The store doesn't have any other sizes so I can't try for fit. Should I pass and wait until there's a bigger size? TIA!!


 
How are they in length?  My experience in the NPs is there is only a slight difference in width between half sizes.  I normally go a half size up only because I don't want my foot to look like it is overpowering my shoe.  My VP size is 37 and NP size is 37.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

themgdinosaur said:


> Hi, I need help getting my sizing right. I wear:
> 
> decollete 868 patent in 37 - fits nicely
> decollete 868 kid leather in 37 - fits nicely
> suede lady gres in 36.5 - loose at heel
> tortoise patent very prive in 37 - loose at heel
> simple pump in kid leather in 37 - loose at heel
> privatita python in 36.5 - fits nicely
> joli noeud dorcet in 36.5 - loose at heel
> 
> I'm wondering what size I will be in
> 1. patent rolando
> 2. patent mad mary
> 3. patent numero prive
> 4. patent metallika booties
> 
> Thank you!!


 
My thoughts are:

1.  Patent Rolando 37 
2.  Patent Mad Mary 37
(they are the same last, however because of the strap in the MM, if you needed to because of availability, you might be ok with 37.5 with pads/grips, but I suspect it will be too loose in the heel.)
3.  Patent Numero Prive 36.5 like your privatita, but 37 should be okay as it is your VP size, the straps will help keep them on your heel.
4.  Patent Metallika 37-37.5 and at most 38.


----------



## themgdinosaur

LavenderIce said:


> My thoughts are:
> 
> 1. Patent Rolando 37
> 2. Patent Mad Mary 37
> (they are the same last, however because of the strap in the MM, if you needed to because of availability, you might be ok with 37.5 with pads/grips, but I suspect it will be too loose in the heel.)
> 3. Patent Numero Prive 36.5 like your privatita, but 37 should be okay as it is your VP size, the straps will help keep them on your heel.
> 4. Patent Metallika 37-37.5 and at most 38.


 

Thanks Lavender.. 

Do you have any suggestions regarding the comfort of Metallika or Rolando (and Mad Mary for that matter)?


----------



## Daydrmer

LavenderIce said:


> I believe they run bigger than the simples, so a half size down from your simple size.


 
Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

themgdinosaur said:


> Thanks Lavender..
> 
> Do you have any suggestions regarding the comfort of Metallika or Rolando (and Mad Mary for that matter)?


 
I tried on the Metallika in a patent leather and it felt tight.  If you get a kid leather, it will be softer.  Honestly, its toebox or height isn't that bad.  The Rolando/Mad Mary is toughter for me.  The toebox narrows to a point and the low vamp is challenging for my wider feet and stubby toes.  I think suede is the comfy material in this style.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome daydrmr.  Good luck!


----------



## mscawaii

LavenderIce said:


> How are they in length? My experience in the NPs is there is only a slight difference in width between half sizes. I normally go a half size up only because I don't want my foot to look like it is overpowering my shoe. My VP size is 37 and NP size is 37.5.


 

Thanks for the help! Well, my toes are like totally crammed in the front. But if the leather does stretch then it would be fine, I think... I'll go back and try them again. Things we do to get out feet into our Louboutins... LOL


----------



## themgdinosaur

LavenderIce said:


> I tried on the Metallika in a patent leather and it felt tight. If you get a kid leather, it will be softer. Honestly, its toebox or height isn't that bad. The Rolando/Mad Mary is toughter for me. The toebox narrows to a point and the low vamp is challenging for my wider feet and stubby toes. I think suede is the comfy material in this style.


 

Thanks 

You are very helpful.

I think the Rolando sounds scary. I have stubby toes which curl downwards from years of wearing tight shoes. Now, this sounds really bad!


----------



## LavenderIce

themgdinosaur said:


> Thanks
> 
> You are very helpful.
> 
> I think the Rolando sounds scary. I have stubby toes which curl downwards from years of wearing tight shoes. Now, this sounds really bad!


 
I think I know what you mean and because of the toe cleavage in the Rolandos, they look like they are curled and scrunched in there.  Even though they look like that, they don't really hurt.


----------



## rdgldy

How do the mody blues run????   TIA!!


----------



## singtong

hey if I'm a tight 37.5 in patent rolando, do you think I would be able to squeeze my piggies into these? the price is so good!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170226705648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

x


----------



## Stinas

I think this is the Marpoil(sp?)
How does it size from my VP size?  Im a 39....so would I be a 38 or 39 in these?  I have read both so now im confused.





(Pic not mine...borrowed from ebay)


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> I think this is the Marpoil(sp?)
> How does it size from my VP size?  Im a 39....so would I be a 38 or 39 in these?  I have read both so now im confused.
> 
> (Pic not mine...borrowed from ebay)


I think those are the Piluca.  If I were you (I'm a size 39 too!) I would get the 39.  It seems like espadrilles usually run small.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> I think those are the *Piluca*. If I were you (I'm a size 39 too!) I would get the 39. It seems like espadrilles usually run small.


I always get them confused...I wrote that in the first place, but deleted it lol
See, this is when I get confused.  I read a few places that espadrilles you go down a size because they only come in full sizes.  
Who has them??
Im soo mad the search option does not work!


----------



## danae

Stinas, I don't own any CL espadrilles, but I have tried on a few, and I think that exactly because they only come in whole sizes, you have to size up.... For example instead of my usual 39.5 I had to try the 40. The 39 was too small.


----------



## ledaatomica

for some espadrilles you need to size down like the menorcas I am not sure about the pilucas though.


----------



## lorrmich

Stinas said:


> I always get them confused...I wrote that in the first place, but deleted it lol
> See, this is when I get confused. I read a few places that espadrilles you go down a size because they only come in full sizes.
> Who has them??
> Im soo mad the search option does not work!


 
I tried them on and I wear 39 for most CL's (though I opted for the 38.5 in VP).  The 39 was the right fit.  I think you should be good with a 39.  Don't know if they stretch but they were very comfortable.


----------



## Luvin' LV

Christian Louboutin
Declic - Black 

I'm fairly new  and was wondering how this shoe runs.  Is this one that should be bought a 1/2 size or 1 size up.  TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

I went up half a size.  If you have narrow feet, you should stick to your true size.


----------



## Luvin' LV

Luvin' LV said:


> Christian Louboutin
> Declic - Black
> 
> I'm fairly new and was wondering how this shoe runs. Is this one that should be bought a 1/2 size or 1 size up. TIA


 

Thanks so much

Darn they only had a size 10....I was hoping I could get these.


----------



## madem0iselle

i dont know wheter to go a size up for VERY PRIVE. I have the pigalle and am supposed to be 36 but got 36 1/2. 36.5 is a bit tooo big on me. will a size 7 very prive be also too big?thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^Which height Pigalle did you have?


----------



## JRed

madem0iselle said:


> i dont know wheter to go a size up for VERY PRIVE. I have the pigalle and am supposed to be 36 but got 36 1/2. 36.5 is a bit tooo big on me. will a size 7 very prive be also too big?thanks



with the five inch pigalle, i got my normal size.  with the four inch pigalles, i went up half a size.  with the very prive, i went up half a size.  therefore, my very prive size is the same as my four inch pigalle size.


----------



## hannahc123

just wondering if someone could tell me how they found the sizing on the som1.

i'm a UK5 and the ones i'm looking at on ebay are a UK6, do you think they would be a little loose or a lot loose.

also how much difference is there between a 5 and a 6 could it be fixed with an insole or something?

thanks a lot!


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm pretty sure you'd have to go up at least half a size maybe a whole size.  I've never tried these shoes, but they look a lot like the Clichy with a thicker heel, and I went a whole size up for the Clichy.  I think you might be okay with the 6.


----------



## madem0iselle

laurenthemeen and JRed. - thanks! my pigalle is only 100mm. not the 5 inch. so if im supposed to be a size 36, for the very prive or yoyo id be a 36.5 or 37? thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

I think if the 36.5 Pigalle 100 was only a little too big, you should go with a 36.5 for the VP. If you think you'd need size 36 for the Pigalle 100, then go with that for the VP as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

madem0iselle said:


> i dont know wheter to go a size up for VERY PRIVE. I have the pigalle and am supposed to be 36 but got 36 1/2. 36.5 is a bit tooo big on me. will a size 7 very prive be also too big?thanks


 
My Pigalle 100 size is the same as the Very Prive.  I think 37 in the VP would be a tad big lengthwise.


----------



## mia27

I'm looking to buy my first pair of CL. I am looking at a pair of City Girl in 38 - according to the seller the insole measures 9.5" which is perfect, but I'm normally a 6.5 US. Does this sound right? TIA for any help.


----------



## laureenthemean

You don't really know how the seller measures the insole, so they're not always accurate.  I am pretty sure the City Girl doesn't run 1.5 sizes small.  Also, you might want to check the authenticity of the shoes by posting the link to the auction in the authenticity thread (it's a sticky).  The City Girl is highly faked.


----------



## madem0iselle

thank you laurenthemean and lavendar ice- i don't know wheter to get the size 37 very prive anymore! since size 36 pigalle is my size. the shoe itself may stretch too. maybe insoles might help?


----------



## laureenthemean

You can try, but I think if it's a full size too big, it will be difficult to make it work.


----------



## danae

laureenthemean said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd have to go up at least half a size maybe a whole size.  I've never tried these shoes, but they look a lot like the Clichy with a thicker heel, and I went a whole size up for the Clichy.  I think you might be okay with the 6.



RE: Som 1
Laureen, when you say size up a whole size do you mean from the US size? I'm a 39.5 in most CLs, and the Soms I'm looking at ebay are 40.5... Should I get them or would a size 40 be better?


----------



## laureenthemean

*danae*, I think the 40 would be best.  Good luck!


----------



## danae

Thank you! 
I guess I'll have to keep looking, or get the 40.5 and wear it with an extra pad/sole.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Hi....looking for some expert advice 
I want to get the mary janes - the fabulous ones in the tortoise colors on the saks.com website. 

Here is how I break down size wise........

36
Helmut
Mallorca
Girlie Zeppa

36.5
NP Glitter 
Pigalle 100
Materna 7

37
Miss Marple
Miss Boxe
Bruges
Simple 100
Gabine
O My Sling
NP Patent

37.5
Activa Azteca

So - what do you recommend in the mary janes??? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

I haven't had experience with these shoes, but they look similar to Simples, so I would go with my Simple size.  Hopefully someone more helpful will come along.


----------



## ledaatomica

So I would personally go a half size up from my true size SITC but according to your sizing for other styles I would go with your simple just as laureen stated.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Thanks ladies. I think I'm going to take the plunge tomorrow and do some ordering...so much for my self-imposed ban!


----------



## evolkatie

I went through all the pages and sorta compiled this up. It's in ABC order. Feel free to correct it. Hope this helps

        Activa   1/2 to 1 full   size UP       
Alicette   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Alta Ariella   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Ambrosina   True to Size       
Anemones   True to Size 
      Architek   True to Size 
      Ballerina   Flats   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Be A Girl   1/2 size UP       
Bling Bling   1/2 size UP       
Body   Double    True to Size       
Bruge Zeppa   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Bruges   1/2 size UP       
Bzelmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN       
Caracolo Zip   1/2 to 1 full size UP 
      Castillana   1/2 size UP       
Catenita   1/2 size UP       
City Girl   Sandals   True to Size       
Clichy   1/2 size UP       
Clichy Patent   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Coxienelle   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Declic 100mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Declic 130mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Decolette 868   Black Jazz   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Decollette   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Decollette   Zeppa   TTS or 1/2 size UP 
      Decoltissimo   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN       
Decolzep   1/2 to 1 full size UP 
      Dickensera   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Drapanova   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
En Passant   1/2 size UP 
      Ernesta   1/2 size UP       
Ernesta   Plateau   1/2 size UP       
Espadrille   Styles   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Eventa   1/2 size UP 
Fiorellino   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Fontanete   True to Size 
      Gabine   1/2 size UP       
Glamissima   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Goya   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Gwenissima   1/2 size DOWN       
Helmoon   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN       
Helmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN       
Hi Tina   Sandals   1/2 size UP       
Horasling   1/2 size UP       
Horatio   1/2 size UP       
Hung Up   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Iowa   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Iowa Zeppa   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Jaws   1/2 size UP       
Jolie   True to Size       
Josephine   1/2 size UP       
La Donna Mary   Jane   True to Size       
La Falaise   1/2 size UP       
Lady Gres   1/2 size UP       
Lady Noeud   Sandals   True to Size       
Lady Strass   1/2 size UP       
Lapono   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Lastic   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Linen Peep   D'Orsay   1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
      Lova   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Mad Mary   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Madeleine   1/2 size UP       
Mademoiselle   Marchand   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Madison Boots   True to Size       
Maria   1/2 size UP       
Marpoil   1/2 size UP       
Marpoil Zeppa   1/2 size UP       
Mary Jane   Platform Wedges   True to Size       
Matador   1/2 size UP       
Materna   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Maternik   Orlato   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Merry-go-round   1/2 size UP       
Metallika   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Miminette   Wedges   1/2 size UP       
Minibout   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Miss Boxe   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Miss Bunny   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Miss Cool   True to Size       
Miss Fred   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Miss Marple   True to Size 
      Mody Pumps   1/2 size UP       
Monica   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Moonbow   1/2 size UP 
      Mouchalina   1/2 size UP 
      Mouche   1/2 size UP 
      Mouche   TTS to 1/2 size UP 
      Moustique   1/2 size UP       
New Simple   Cortas   1/2 size DOWN 
      Numero Prive   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Numero Prive   (Slingbacks)   True to Size       
Oh My Slings   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Palace Zeppa   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN       
Para La Cruz   1/2 size UP       
Parciparla   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Passmule   Leather D'Orsay   True to Size       
Penny   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Piaf   True to Size       
Pigalle 100mm   True to Size       
Pigalle 100mm   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP       
Pigalle 120mm   1/2 size DOWN       
Pigalle 120mm   (wider foot)   True to Size       
Pigalle 70mm   True to Size       
Pigalle 85mm   1/2 size UP       
Pigalle Finzi   True to Size       
Pigalle Finzi   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP 
      Piluca    1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Pin Up   1/2 size UP       
Podiums   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Pratique Corta   1/2 size UP       
Pretty Woman   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Privatita   True to Size       
Prive   1/2 size UP       
Prive   Slingback Cork   1/2 size UP       
Resort   1/2 size UP       
Robocopina   TTS or 1/2 size UP       
Rolande   1/2 to 1 full size UP 
      Rolando   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Sabotage   1/2 size UP       
Salopette   100mm    True to Size 
      Salopette   120mm   True to Size       
Salopina   1/2 size UP       
Serinette   1/2 size UP       
Sevillana   TTS to 1/2 size UP       
Simple   True to Size       
Simple (wider   foot)   1/2 size UP       
Som1 120mm   True to Size       
Som1 90mm   1/2 size UP       
Steva   1/2 size UP       
Super T   1/2 size UP       
Tenue Sandals   1/2 size UP       
Vanitarita   1/2 size UP       
Vee   True to Size       
Very Prive   True to Size 
      Voilier Zeppa   Wedges   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Wallis   1/2 size UP 
      Youclou   1/2 size UP       
Yoyo Patent   1/2 to 1 full size UP       
Yoyo Slingback   True to Size 
      Yoyo Zeppa   1/2 size UP       
Yoze Kubrik   1/2 size UP


----------



## sara999

so i'm a US 6.5...would the 120mm som1 in size 36 fit?


----------



## daisyduke947

Wowzas, thanks *evolkatie*!!


----------



## xegbl

Can I just ask if I'm usually a US7.5... do I get 37.5 or 38? I'm looking at the size for a VP which is TTS i believe.. 

PS: If i'm getting patent, do I have to get it 1/2 a size larger too?


----------



## wantmore

xegbl said:


> Can I just ask if I'm usually a US7.5... do I get 37.5 or 38? I'm looking at the size for a VP which is TTS i believe..
> 
> PS: If i'm getting patent, do I have to get it 1/2 a size larger too?


 
I'm US 6 - 6.5 and I took 6.5 for the VPs. The Kid and the Patent VP run the same.


----------



## xegbl

wantmore said:


> I'm US 6 - 6.5 and I took 6.5 for the VPs. The Kid and the Patent VP run the same.


 
Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

evolkatie,

  thanks for the list-what a huge help!


----------



## irishiris8

Who here has the Armadillo in leather?  I want to pre-order, but I'm worried about sizing.  I wear a 39.5 in Pigalle 120's (and anything from 9-9.5 in US shoes).  What do you all think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^They're a d'Orsay, so you'd probably need a 39.5.


----------



## sara999

sara999 said:


> so i'm a US 6.5...would the 120mm som1 in size 36 fit?


just need reassurance!!


----------



## laureenthemean

sara999 said:


> just need reassurance!!


The sizing guide says TTS or half a size up, right?  Wouldn't you need at least a 36.5?


----------



## sara999

hmm but i thought the 5inch ones ran tts or 1/2 size smaller...bugger!


----------



## laureenthemean

sara999 said:


> hmm but i thought the 5inch ones ran tts or 1/2 size smaller...bugger!


It still depends on the shoe.  I'm a US size 8.5, but I still went up a full size for the Clichy 120.  There is a little bit of space in the back, but the 39 would have been too small.  On the other hand, the Pigalle 120 fits me TTS.


----------



## sara999

what a bummer, i have been really wanting the 5 inch som1's for ages...i just don't like the look of the 4 inch ones.


----------



## hannahc123

thanks for the info about som1!

also what is the sizing like on the sometimes shoe boots and the c'est moi shoe boots?

on the sometimes the front bit looks quite wide and i have thin feet so i don't know whether it would be too big and not fit against my foot.


----------



## annaspanna33

How do the very noeuds run?


----------



## Chins4

Ladies

Does anyone know how this shoe sizes? I *think* it's called the Uncut - shape looks similar to the Decollete - should I take Dec sizing as a guide?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-Cream-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

annaspanna33 said:


> How do the very noeuds run?


 
You can go with your No. Prive size.  For me that's a half size up from my simple pump and VP size.


----------



## 8seventeen19

SOMETIMES question... on the phone with Saks.. they SOLD my sometimes.. or LOST it.. only a 36.5 is left.. anyone know how these ran????


----------



## meggyg8r

I was thinking of getting these as my wedding shoes.. does anyone know how they run?







All I can find for their name is "Sequined Ballet Flat."

Also, are those too casual or sparkly to wear to my wedding??


----------



## amouryj

Hi, I want to buy the CL slingback pump 
(website:http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271801)
Does it run true to size? Im normally a size 6.5 for heels but size 7 in very narrow heels. Please help me! Thanks!!!


----------



## urbangrid

Hi Ladies,

I apologize if the same question has already been answered in this thread...but since the search function is still unavailable, it's a bit difficult to read through 65 pages of postings...
I know that generally the Very Prive runs TTS, but what about the Patent Very Prive? I am a very consistent US 6.5 or EU 36.5...shall I order 36.5 or 37 for the Patent Very Prive? My feet are a bit on the narrow side but not too much.

*Sorry Ladies...I found my answer on the previous page. Thanks a lot anyways. *


----------



## babypie

urbangrid said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I apologize if the same question has already been answered in this thread...but since the search function is still unavailable, it's a bit difficult to read through 65 pages of postings...
> I know that generally the Very Prive runs TTS, but what about the Patent Very Prive? I am a very consistent US 6.5 or EU 36.5...shall I order 36.5 or 37 for the Patent Very Prive? My feet are a bit on the narrow side but not too much.
> 
> *Sorry Ladies...I found my answer on the previous page. Thanks a lot anyways. *


 
I'm a true European 39 and my patent VPs are 39, plus my foot is on the wide side.  I think you'll be fine with your regular 36.5 size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> I was thinking of getting these as my wedding shoes.. does anyone know how they run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can find for their name is "Sequined Ballet Flat."
> Also, are those too casual or sparkly to wear to my wedding??



I think these would make dazzling wedding shoes.
I would size up at least a half size in these. If you can, order tow sizes ane return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## urbangrid

babypie said:


> I'm a true European 39 and my patent VPs are 39, plus my foot is on the wide side. I think you'll be fine with your regular 36.5 size.


 
Thanks a lot! That's very helpful!


----------



## annaspanna33

LavenderIce said:


> You can go with your No. Prive size.  For me that's a half size up from my simple pump and VP size.




In VP's I'm a 39....I have the option of 39 or 40 for the Very Noeuds - which should I go for?


----------



## Daydrmer

shoeaddictklw said:


> SOMETIMES question... on the phone with Saks.. they SOLD my sometimes.. or LOST it.. only a 36.5 is left.. anyone know how these ran????


 
I went a half size up for mine, but a whole size would have been better for me. But I think its because I have narrow feet. If you have "normal" feet a half size should be fine.


----------



## show pony

ok girls i tried to read through the first 20 pages lol but it's making me cross eyed! can anyone tell me about the sizing for the lafalaise? i've just bought some in a 37 and i usually wear a 7, i hope they fit


----------



## 8seventeen19

Can someone tell me how the Pigalle Fenzi's fit?? I normally wear a 35.5 or 36 in all my Louboutin's will a 36 fit?? I need help FAST as the auction ends in 30 minutes!! TIA!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

PS, I do not own any Pigalles yet so I do not know how they run. I have tried on a 36 and it was large on me.


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> PS, I do not own any Pigalles yet so I do not know how they run. I have tried on a 36 and it was large on me.


How high were they?  I went half a size up in the Pigalle 100, but TTS in the Pigalle 120.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not sure, they were the magenta ones on sale at NM. I think 120??


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the 36 for the Finzi will fit.


----------



## 8seventeen19

**crosses fingers*** I am going to buy them. Hopefully they will fit. I knew if anyone could help it would be you. Thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Glad I could help!  Good luck!


----------



## show pony

noooooooooo i just saw that it's recommended to go up half a size with the lafalaise  i think the ones i've purchased will be too small for me!


----------



## annaspanna33

Am I right in thinking the Mini Bout run true to size?


----------



## LavenderIce

annaspanna33 said:


> In VP's I'm a 39....I have the option of 39 or 40 for the Very Noeuds - which should I go for?


 
You would probably be okay with 39.  I prefer going up a half a size because I don't like toe or heel over hang in a slingback peeptoe style.  Maybe you can get both and return the ones that don't fit.

As far as the Minibout, I'm not sure as I have never tried them on.  They look like they'd be the same as your VP, but I think others feel it has a smaller toebox than the VP.


----------



## laureenthemean

annaspanna33 said:


> Am I right in thinking the Mini Bout run true to size?


I went up half a size, and it was still pretty tight on me.


----------



## annaspanna33

laureenthemean said:


> I went up half a size, and it was still pretty tight on me.



Oh no! I've just ordered some in a 39 (my VP size) - they were the last pair left and an absolute bargain, but doesn't sound like they'll fit


----------



## 8seventeen19

*This place is the best, and only place I would go to in Dallas. *

*Dino's Shoe Repair*

4022 Oak Lawn Ave 

Dallas, TX 75219 (214) 521-5662


----------



## daisyduke947

How exactly would Activas run if you have very, very narrow feet? Thanks!


----------



## daisyduke947

Also, how would Laponos fit if you have very narrow feet? Thanks again!


----------



## laureenthemean

*daisy*, I think most people go up a whole size in the Lapono.  Not sure about the Activa.  It's either half a size or a whole.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, darling!


----------



## LavenderIce

daisyduke947 said:


> How exactly would Activas run if you have very, very narrow feet? Thanks!


 
From the sizes you listed in your siggy, I would say you would be okay in a 36 or 36.5.


----------



## daisyduke947

LavenderIce said:


> From the sizes you listed in your siggy, I would say you would be okay in a 36 or 36.5.



Okay, thank you. My feet are a few millimeters short of a size 7, but they are very narrow. Since they are between a 6.5 and a 7, for heels, I usually buy a 6.5, so I don't walk out of the shoes. But if the Activa has a buckle, not a slingback, I should be okay with a 6.5 I think. Do you agree?


----------



## evolkatie

does anyone know how the mesh/fishnet yoyos fit?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Katie, TTS.


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Katie, TTS.



Thanks


----------



## intheevent

ok, I'm a 36.5 pigalle, 36 declic, 37 decollete.

What size should I get for either a mini bout, architek (sp), and Very Prive.

I know I am going to get at least one of these if not 2.

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

36.5 for the Minibout and Architek.


----------



## intheevent

^^ thanks Lauren

Any idea on the very prive? Do they fit the same as catenita?


----------



## luxlover

neverenoughhandbags said:


> Hi, I wanted to report on my resoling experience. I got these Horatio pumps (we think?) and here is what they looked like before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the red soles from panrixx and took them to European Shoe Service in Menlo Park, CA thanks to the tip on this thread. It took 2 days and $35 and here is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy. Can't wait to wear them out!



wow, it looks like European Shoe Service did a good job. I'll have to pay them a visit soon. Thanks for the referral babe.


----------



## annaspanna33

intheevent said:


> ok, I'm a 36.5 pigalle, 36 declic, 37 decollete.
> 
> What size should I get for either a mini bout, architek (sp), and Very Prive.
> 
> I know I am going to get at least one of these if not 2.
> 
> TIA



I'm a 39 in most shoes (not CL). Can't help you with the architeks but I got a 39 in both the Very Prive and the Mini Bout. The VP's were a little tight, but would stretch to be fine, but I found the Mini Bout to be slightly too big if anything! So for the VP's I say go with your regular size unless you have especially wide feet where you may want to size up half a size, and with the Mini Bouts also go with your regular size unless you have particularly narrow feet in which case you may want to size down half a size.

Hope this helps - this is just in my experience - I think there is a general consensus that VP's run true to size, but I have read mixed things about the Mini Bout


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I need to know which size to get in the Ron Rons. I am a 40 in the Simple, a 40 in the Mini Bouts.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think you would need a 40 in the Ron Rons.


----------



## shoecrazy

My simple, minibout, and Ron Ron sizes are all the same


----------



## honu

luxlover said:


> wow, it looks like European Shoe Service did a good job. I'll have to pay them a visit soon. Thanks for the referral babe.


 
Adam does a great job - when I asked him about red soles he was convinced they didn't have any but I convinced him to get some and now he's really happy he got them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I finally got my guy here in Jackson, MS to believe me that there is a such thing as _RED_ soles from Soletech and Vibram. He special ordered the Soletech for _Moi_ and is putting them on about twenty pairs of mine as we speak. This should take him awhile. I will post pictures later but he is the best here and if for some miraculous 
reason there is some other Loubie lover in the Jackson, MS area (it's actually in Brandon) here is his info:
Soles & Heels
1655 W Government Cv 
Brandon, MS 39042 
(601) 825-8320


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Okay these are the c'est moi from NAP - *help* - does anyone have any idea how they run...?????? I have a high arch but I am loving these.....and must have them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

It seems like most of the booties run half to a whole size small.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ I was just looking at these on NAP and they recommend sizing up a half size from your US size. So, normal CL size would work (according to the people at NAP...)


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Thanks ladies for the feedback.....Wish me luck I am going to order and see how they turn out! Yippee!


----------



## Chaneller

Black leather Decollete pump, should I size 'em up *½* or *1*?  

Ppl have been telling me both, so I'm a bit confused now. My feet are between narrow and normal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laureenthemean

Chaneller said:


> Black leather Decollete pump, should I size 'em up *½* or *1*?
> 
> Ppl have been telling me both, so I'm a bit confused now. My feet are between narrow and normal.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I personally have wide-ish feet, and a whole size up fit perfectly (these were the Paillettes, I imagine leather would be similar, patent might be less comfortable in this size).


----------



## intheevent

does anyone have an idea of how the architeks run?? I think they are my first choice for next shoe


----------



## Kamilla850

intheevent said:


> does anyone have an idea of how the architeks run?? I think they are my first choice for next shoe


 
I find them to be true to size, although they are a similar cut to the Numero Prive (which I usually size up 1/2 a size), the Architeks are cut a bit larger and wider so I think that true US size will work best.  Good choice, this is one of my favorites because they are so comfy.


----------



## shoecrazy

Most people say TTS. I go at least 1/2 a size up in all CLs so 1/2 size up for me.

(oh - Kamilla beat me to answering this...nevermind)


----------



## intheevent

^^ Thanks Kamilla and Shoecrazy :okay:


----------



## ceseeber

I typically wear a 39 in Manolos. I own a pair of Architects in 39 (slightly small) and Privatitas in 39.5 (which seem to fit well). So I'm thinking my Louboutin size is 39.5

So my question is what size would I be in patent Mad Marys? 40.5? Is it better to go safe with slightly larger and then add inserts, since patent tend to run tight and can  not be stretched?

Many thanks
c


----------



## shoecrazy

I would say you're a 40 in Mad Marys.


----------



## ceseeber

shoecrazy said:


> I would say you're a 40 in Mad Marys.


 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380116&cmCat=search&searchType=

I tried these on these this evening at Neiman Marcus and fit comfortably in a 39.5. Are the Mad Marys somehow structured differently that I would need to go up half a size? or can  I assume these are very similar in fit to the Mad Marys? 

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380116&cmCat=search&searchType=
> 
> I tried these on these this evening at Neiman Marcus and fit comfortably in a 39.5. Are the Mad Marys somehow structured differently that I would need to go up half a size? or can  I assume these are very similar in fit to the Mad Marys?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!


The Mad Mary has a different toe box and is a closed toe.  There's really no way to predict the way any CLs fit unless you try them.  The Rolando is similar, if you are able to try those on.


----------



## Kamilla850

FYI for those that use Shoe Service Plus, they are closing SSP and opening a new location directly across the street but it will now be called The Leather Spa.  I am not sure if the number will remain the same but I will pick up a business card next time I'm there.  The new location is scheduled to open the first week of July.


----------



## Chins4

Hi Ladies - does anyone have any experience of how the Jaws in Python runs? Same as VP?


----------



## Kamilla850

^I think that they run very similar to the VP.  I sized up 1/2 a size IIRC.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Kamilla - that would make these half a size too big - but for these I could live with padding, couldn't I? 

Why does this happen when I'm meant to be on a ban after splurging in the sales ush:?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, just wanted to make sure, but does the Mad Mary run the same as the Rolando?


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, just wanted to make sure, but does the Mad Mary run the same as the Rolando?


 
I've tried them on and they fit like the Rolando.  Same last, only the MM has a MJ strap.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> I've tried them on and they fit like the Rolando.  Same last, only the MM has a MJ strap.


That's what I thought.  Thanks, *Lav*!  Yay, now I'm almost positive my new Mad Marys will fit.


----------



## redlittlewing

honu said:


> Adam does a great job - when I asked him about red soles he was convinced they didn't have any but I convinced him to get some and now he's really happy he got them!


 
I'm glad to hear this. I'm probably gonna try them out this weekend.


----------



## luxlover

How does the Rolando fit? Similar to the Decolletes?


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> How does the Rolando fit? Similar to the Decolletes?


Hm, I think it depends on the material.  I only need to go up a half size in the suede Rolando, but I might need to go up a whole size in the patent.  I need to go up a whole size in the Decollete.


----------



## luxlover

thanks for the information!


----------



## Chins4

luxlover said:


> How does the Rolando fit? Similar to the Decolletes?



I'm TTS in the Rolando (patent and suede) but I need to go up half a size for the Decollete


----------



## mjvictamonte

I found the patent No. Prives I have been looking for, however they are only available in a 38 and a 39. My Simple size is a 38.5. Which way should I go on the NPs- 1/2 size up to the 39 or 1/2 size down to the 38?


----------



## LavenderIce

mjvictamonte said:


> I found the patent No. Prives I have been looking for, however they are only available in a 38 and a 39. My Simple size is a 38.5. Which way should I go on the NPs- 1/2 size up to the 39 or 1/2 size down to the 38?


 
I would say 39.  If you went 38, you'd possibly have heel and toe over hang.


----------



## shoecrazy

I wear half a size smaller in NPs than I do in leather simples (for patent simples I wear the same size). That said, I think slingbacks are pretty forgiving and 1/2 a size up would probably work.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Mjvictamonte*- could you order both sizes and return whichever doesn't work for you? That would be my suggestion since No. Prive fits everyone differently (some people take TTS, some take their CL size, some take 1/2 size up from their CL size).


----------



## niccig

Does anyone know how sizing runs on the python yoyo? (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320257554145)  
I'm a 37.5 in most shoes, 38 in CL; think I can cram my feet in here?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hi girls.  How do yoyo zeppas run?  I just bought a sale pair on NM.com.  It was a 38 and I am US size 8.  Will they fit????????


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm a US 8 and I usually wear a 39 in yoyo zeppas. You may be able to have them stretched.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Oo_let_me_see*- I have a pair of leopard pony hair Yoyo Zeppas in a 38. They're a little bit too big so I had to put heel grips in. I bought them used though, so they might have been stretched out. Since we're the same size, the 38s might just work for you.


----------



## IslandSpice

mjvictamonte said:


> I found the patent No. Prives I have been looking for, however they are only available in a 38 and a 39. My Simple size is a 38.5. Which way should I go on the NPs- 1/2 size up to the 39 or 1/2 size down to the 38?


 
I am a US 7.5 and take a 38 in simples. I needed a 38.5 in patent NPs.


----------



## canismajor

Yoyo will probably run you 38 as well, but exotics skins will stretch plenty--more than patent and a little less than suede, IMO.  These might be too tight to begin with (depending on your width), yet stretch to fit like a glove after a few wears.


niccig said:


> Does anyone know how sizing runs on the python yoyo? (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320257554145)
> I'm a 37.5 in most shoes, 38 in CL; think I can cram my feet in here?


----------



## Chins4

Hey ladies, looking for some advice on the Activa. I'm watching a pair of kid/whip python (what's the difference between whip and roccia ) on Fleabay. Now I've heard Activas run small and these are in my size (37) so I thought they could be too small. But when I asked for the insole measurement the seller told me they were 9.5" - which is actually bigger than my usual insole measurement of 9.25".

They are priced at $595 from a reputable seller 

So in short, what to do??? Any advice?


----------



## babypie

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hi girls. How do yoyo zeppas run? I just bought a sale pair on NM.com. It was a 38 and I am US size 8. Will they fit????????


 
Mine run small (black kid leather), what kind are yours?  I have them in 39.5 and my VP size is 39.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks shoecrazy, MPA, and babypie.

babypie, the are the metallic pewter (nappa/kid?).  I have been taking VPs in size 38.5, but just recently decided I should start going with a 38 since after a few wears they are popping off my feet.  The 38 in VPs fit length-wise for me and are just a little tight at the toes.  So I figured the Yoyo Zeppas might be a similar fit.


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks shoecrazy, MPA, and babypie.
> 
> babypie, the are the metallic pewter (nappa/kid?). I have been taking VPs in size 38.5, but just recently decided I should start going with a 38 since after a few wears they are popping off my feet. The 38 in VPs fit length-wise for me and are just a little tight at the toes. So I figured the Yoyo Zeppas might be a similar fit.


 
I think they are a similar fit.    Yoyozeps were my first CL.  Oh, the memories!


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> Hey ladies, looking for some advice on the Activa. I'm watching a pair of kid/whip python (what's the difference between whip and roccia ) on Fleabay. Now I've heard Activas run small and these are in my size (37) so I thought they could be too small. But when I asked for the insole measurement the seller told me they were 9.5" - which is actually bigger than my usual insole measurement of 9.25".
> 
> They are priced at $595 from a reputable seller
> 
> So in short, what to do??? Any advice?


 
Depends on how badly you want the shoe.  I know there are some ladies here who got the python activas for less than that price.  It's not bad, better than the first mark up.  As far as the sizing, they should be okay for you as they must have measured wrong.  Mine is a 37.5 and it measures approx.  9.25" and hopefully I measured right.


----------



## missy_attitude

Hi girls, my size is 5.5 to 6. What would size you recommend me for this pair? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51220001&cmCat=search&searchType=

TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> FYI for those that use Shoe Service Plus, they are closing SSP and opening a new location directly across the street but it will now be called The Leather Spa.  I am not sure if the number will remain the same but I will pick up a business card next time I'm there.  The new location is scheduled to open the first week of July.



Wow! I wonder why they are changing the name. I also wonder if it will be bigger. The place is already like Santa's workshop.


----------



## JuneHawk

OK, I searched and didn't find anything.  Does anyone know how the              Rosazissimo run?  I'm a 38.5 in Iowas and Mini Bouts (it seems).  I'm guessing that because the              Rosazissimo are sandals they are a bit more forgiving but I still wonder which would be best, a 38 or a 38.5.  TIA!

June

(yes, I know I am miserably failing at the ban I talked about a couple of weeks ago!)


----------



## e_pinpin

Hi my CL ladiy experts, 

I'm a 40 in yoyo patent 85, what size should I get a pair of satin joli noeud 70 in????

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

e_pinpin said:


> Hi my CL ladiy experts,
> 
> I'm a 40 in yoyo patent 85, what size should I get a pair of satin joli noeud 70 in????
> 
> TIA



I would say 40.  I've never tried the low one, but the 100mm one runs TTS or half a size up.  The lower heel might run a bit smaller.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I got a full size up from my US size in my Joli Noued 70s.


----------



## evolkatie

Does anyone in Houston use another place other than Shoe Savers? I heard that they don't use the soles you bring in yourself and I have a pair of red vibram soles coming in. I don't want to have them just sit around cause the cobbler won't use them. Does anyone have any pictures of soles done by them? I looked at their site and the soles are put on really high up where it covers the CL logo.


----------



## mscawaii

I also went up a full size  my Joli Noued 70s.


----------



## canismajor

For me, these fit my 'usual' CL size.  I'm a US 6--my CL size is 36.5 for most.  HTH! 


missy_attitude said:


> Hi girls, my size is 5.5 to 6. What would size you recommend me for this pair? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod51220001&cmCat=search&searchType=
> 
> TIA!


----------



## IslandSpice

Can someone tell me how the kid ron rons run? I tried on the patent and needed a 38.5. My regular simple size is 38. Should I go with my regular size or the 38.5? TIA!


----------



## sjl83

Catwoman - I heard these run large so sizing down is a good idea, but what if you have wide feet?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

IslandSpice said:


> Can someone tell me how the kid ron rons run? I tried on the patent and needed a 38.5. My regular simple size is 38. Should I go with my regular size or the 38.5? TIA!


 
I posted something similar and I ended up going with my "true" CL size which is a 40. I am a 39.5 tts. I ordered the same size in the ron ron as I did in the Simple and the same size I take in the Minibout.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Thanks, IMW! I got the 38 and I hope they fit. Are they comfortable?...there seems to be some variation in opinions regarding comfort.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I think so. I'll post photos on Monday or Tuesday for you if you'd like.  Anyway, I think that they are fine. I was expecting the worst after some of the posts but I love them. Not quite as comfortable as the Simples but a better shape so the loss of some of that comfort is worth it to me!


----------



## missy_attitude

xnplo said:


> For me, these fit my 'usual' CL size. I'm a US 6--my CL size is 36.5 for most. HTH!


 
Thank you *xnplo*I just ordered 6.5. Are these pair comfortable by the way?


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> Depends on how badly you want the shoe. I know there are some ladies here who got the python activas for less than that price. It's not bad, better than the first mark up. As far as the sizing, they should be okay for you as they must have measured wrong. Mine is a 37.5 and it measures approx. 9.25" and hopefully I measured right.


 
Thanks Lavender - I trust your measuring  Tells me I need to wait for a 37.5 and my insole length is 9.25". And it's not an HG so if there's a better deal out there, I can wait :ninja: What price should I be looking for?


----------



## e_pinpin

*laureenthemean, My Purse Addiction, mscawaii* 
Thanks ladies for the reply....

Although, I tries on simples 70 and a 39.5 fit me ok....  

I also read that yoyo runs one size big??? (As I said I fit a yoyo 85 in a size 40) so should joli 70 in a size 39.5 fit me ok???


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ My joli noued 70mms are a 1/2 size up from my simple size. The jolis run very small and the shorter heel runs even smaller, plus they're very narrow. Whatever your normal non-CL size is, go up a whole size for the jolis. I've never heard of yoyos running a whole size big (small maybe), but my yoyos are the same size as my simples, and my jolis are 1/2 size up from that. I would suggest a size 40 for you, but then again everyone's feet are different. HTH.


----------



## e_pinpin

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ My joli noued 70mms are a 1/2 size up from my simple size. The jolis run very small and the shorter heel runs even smaller, plus they're very narrow. Whatever your normal non-CL size is, go up a whole size for the jolis. I've never heard of yoyos running a whole size big (small maybe), but my yoyos are the same size as my simples, and my jolis are 1/2 size up from that. I would suggest a size 40 for you, but then again everyone's feet are different. HTH.


 
I've read the first page of this thread that yoyo sling back is one size big...mine is yoyo85 (non-slingback!) so maybe they are different... 
I tried on a simple 70 and 39.5fit me ok so I figure maybe joli70 in the same size would too... 

Also I have quite narrow feet....Maybe I'll ask the seller to measure the length of the shoes for me if the length's right, they should be fine because I'm not too worried about the width

I'm really trying to figure out if 39.5 would fit because they are the only size available 

Thanks so much ladies for helping me out


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ If you have narrow feet then the 39.5 might work for you. What color are you getting? I love that style- so cute & flirty.


----------



## laureenthemean

*e_pinpin*, not sure what your true US size is, but if 39.5 is half a size bigger than your true size, I think the length will be fine.


----------



## e_pinpin

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ If you have narrow feet then the 39.5 might work for you. What color are you getting? I love that style- so cute & flirty.


 
I was planning to get one in pink patent...but I know those are long gone ...So the only pair I can take hold of are black satins...boring..I know..haha..thanks again for the input


----------



## e_pinpin

laureenthemean said:


> *e_pinpin*, not sure what your true US size is, but if 39.5 is half a size bigger than your true size, I think the length will be fine.


 
That's exactly my problem!! I have NO clue whatsoever what my true US size is (or UK, EU size, for that matter)

my shoes sizes (from different brands) vary from 38.5 to 40 ...And I only have one pair of CL which I bought at the store...I tried on a couple pairs and chose what fit best....

The problem is my feet and toes are so weird...my feet are long but not wide and my second toes are long too~~ So for peeptoes and slides I'd be able to wear smaller sizes while for pumps, they'd have to be bigger to allow some room for my long toes....Still, if they are bigger, the width wouldn't be right, they'd slip off my feet!!!! 

my feet are super problematic...sometimes I hate them!! haha


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Lavender - I trust your measuring  Tells me I need to wait for a 37.5 and my insole length is 9.25". And it's not an HG so if there's a better deal out there, I can wait :ninja: What price should I be looking for?


 
You know when I found these on the sale rack they only had a 36.5 and 40.  I took the 36.5 to the SA to check on other sizes and he had me put it on and thought they fit me ok.  I did not agree and had him find a 37 and 37.5.  There was only a slight difference between them, but I opted for the 37.5.


----------



## rdgldy

Help!!!  If I am a 39, could I do the 38.5 joli noeud and stretch them with thick socks?????


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, your true size is 39, or your CL?  If your CL size is 39, then the 38.5 might be okay.  If your true size is 39, I think they will be too small, even to stretch.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Laureen.  I do have a few CLs in 39 that are ok-simple patent, very prive, ernesta....I could always send them back and I do love them!


----------



## rdgldy

Neiman put the 39s back up-grabbed 'em!!!! YAY...........


----------



## CittaBeLLa

Hi ladies, I'm about to make my first louboutin purchase & would like some help from the lovely experts here. I usually wear a size US 6 or 36 depending on the cut cos' I have wide feet but slightly short on length. What size should I take for the Miminette patent wedges, Wallis Zeppas patent wedeges, Wallis 100 patent mary-jane and Ernesta patent T-strap?


----------



## xegbl

I have a question.. I'm usually a US7.5 and I tried a pair of fabric NP in 37.5 but the front where the toes are showing is very tight. Is it too small for me? If I'm getting a leather VP, shld I get it in 37.5 or 38 then?

Btw, I got a pair of O-My in 38 and I think they're a bit tight now but shld be alright after a few wears...


----------



## LavenderIce

xegbl said:


> I have a question.. I'm usually a US7.5 and I tried a pair of fabric NP in 37.5 but the front where the toes are showing is very tight. Is it too small for me? If I'm getting a leather VP, shld I get it in 37.5 or 38 then?
> 
> Btw, I got a pair of O-My in 38 and I think they're a bit tight now but shld be alright after a few wears...


 
I think your sizing should be 38 for the VP.  You can go with 38 or 38.5 with the NPs.  Depends on if you have toe or heel overhang.


----------



## LavenderIce

CittaBeLLa said:


> Hi ladies, I'm about to make my first louboutin purchase & would like some help from the lovely experts here. I usually wear a size US 6 or 36 depending on the cut cos' I have wide feet but slightly short on length. What size should I take for the Miminette patent wedges, Wallis Zeppas patent wedeges, Wallis 100 patent mary-jane and Ernesta patent T-strap?


 
My feet are on the wider side as well.  I think the smallest size you should try is 36.5 for all the styles you mentioned.  I'll offer some suggestions based on styles I actually have here:

Miminettes:  my feet tend to spread out in lower heeled shoes.  I have them in a 37.5 and I know I could not do smaller than that.  My toes begins to hurt in them after wearing them a long time.  My suggestion for you would be 37.  If they end up being too big in length you can always add pads or heelgrips to keep them from flopping.  They're cute and comfy.

Wallis 100: I would say you should start with 36.5.  The round toebox is comfy.

I don't have the Wallis Zeppa, but I guess you can go with your Wallis 100 size.  As far as the Ernesta, I tried it on in the store and it felt like it ran very small.  My guess is you could go with 37.

If you can buy more than one size and return the one that doesn't fit.  The only way to know your size is to actually try it on.  And, your size for one style can be completely different for another.


----------



## xegbl

LavenderIce said:


> I think your sizing should be 38 for the VP. You can go with 38 or 38.5 with the NPs. Depends on if you have toe or heel overhang.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Can someone tell me how the Very Noeud runs?  I just bought a pair a full size up from my US size, and am thinking they might be too big.  The patent Yoyo Zeppa Slingback would have worked for me in this size, though.  Oh, and I don't know what my VP size is.  TIA!


----------



## sakura

If I wear a 36.5 in the Rolando, will I be able to fit into a 37 Rolande?  I'm a 37 in the VP and the NP, but wanted to check just in case.  TIA!


----------



## fmd914

laureenthemean said:


> Can someone tell me how the Very Noeud runs? I just bought a pair a full size up from my US size, and am thinking they might be too big. The patent Yoyo Zeppa Slingback would have worked for me in this size, though. Oh, and I don't know what my VP size is. TIA!


 

Laureen - I think you will be okay if your normal CL size is a 1/2 size up from your US size.  I bought the Very Noeud in the same size as my Joli Noeud mules.  The VN are a little loose, but not bad at all ( Both pairs are satin so doubt any stretching).  I did try the ones that were my normal CL size (1/2 up from US size) and they were okay, but they had a flaw on the satin (a big glue mark on the front of the shoe) so I went with the full size up.  As most CLs - not a very noticeable difference.


----------



## fmd914

IslandSpice said:


> ^ Thanks, IMW! I got the 38 and I hope they fit. Are they comfortable?...there seems to be some variation in opinions regarding comfort.


 

The Ron Rons did not work for me at all!   I ordered the leather ones from Saks in both my simple size and a 1/2 size up.  I sent them both back b/c they were both very uncomfortable.  My foot is slightly wide and maybe they did not "sit" well in them.  I love the simples and decollettes and both are much more comfortable to me than the Rons Rons were.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

fmd914 said:


> The Ron Rons did not work for me at all! I ordered the leather ones from Saks in both my simple size and a 1/2 size up. I sent them both back b/c they were both very uncomfortable. My foot is slightly wide and maybe they did not "sit" well in them. I love the simples and decollettes and both are much more comfortable to me than the Rons Rons were.


ush: I'm sorry! : ( I was hoping they would work for you as well. The toe box is snug but it wasn't too bad for me. Aw. I hope you find something you love.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *fmd*!


----------



## CittaBeLLa

LavenderIce said:


> My feet are on the wider side as well.  I think the smallest size you should try is 36.5 for all the styles you mentioned.  I'll offer some suggestions based on styles I actually have here:
> 
> Miminettes:  my feet tend to spread out in lower heeled shoes.  I have them in a 37.5 and I know I could not do smaller than that.  My toes begins to hurt in them after wearing them a long time.  My suggestion for you would be 37.  If they end up being too big in length you can always add pads or heelgrips to keep them from flopping.  They're cute and comfy.
> 
> Wallis 100: I would say you should start with 36.5.  The round toebox is comfy.
> 
> I don't have the Wallis Zeppa, but I guess you can go with your Wallis 100 size.  As far as the Ernesta, I tried it on in the store and it felt like it ran very small.  My guess is you could go with 37.
> 
> If you can buy more than one size and return the one that doesn't fit.  The only way to know your size is to actually try it on.  And, your size for one style can be completely different for another.



Thanks for the advice.  So I can't fit into a 36.5 for the Miminette ?  Arrrgh......I was so prepared to make the purchase & now I have to hunt for a 37 all over again!


----------



## doggietrainer

Hey Everyone!

New to the thread, but TOTALLY addicted to Louboutin!  My husband even knows what some of the styles are called - that is bad!!!

I have a comment and a question.  First the comment - on The size post...I don't know about y'all, but I have found that my size can be all over the map in Louboutin shoes, depending on the style.  I can wear any where from a 37.5 (Rolando - sling) to a 40.5 (bootie, can't remember which one).  I found this guide very helpful: http://reviews.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-Sizing_W0QQugidZ10000000003398870

The only time it has not worked for me is the Decolette's - I need to size up to 39.5 (I normally wear an 8 US).  Otherwise it generally steers me in the right direction, but CL's are tough, fit wise, and you will have to learn by trial and error.



fmd914 said:


> Laureen - I think you will be okay if your normal CL size is a 1/2 size up from your US size. I bought the Very Noeud in the same size as my Joli Noeud mules. The VN are a little loose, but not bad at all ( Both pairs are satin so doubt any stretching). I did try the ones that were my normal CL size (1/2 up from US size) and they were okay, but they had a flaw on the satin (a big glue mark on the front of the shoe) so I went with the full size up. As most CLs - not a very noticeable difference.


 
And now my question: I am going to commit a sin I swore I never would and buy Louboutin FLATS!!!   I just had ankle surgery and because it was so complicated my doctor has said I will on crutches for 8 weeks  and will not be able to wear heels for 5 months  On top of that, I also just learned (5 days after the surgery) that my husband and I are accidentally pregnant (now who the hell does that happen to!!!)...so I guessing that by the time I am finally able to wear my gorgeous shoes again my belly will be so fat and my feet so swollen I won't be able to fit into them.  

So, my question is - has anybody every bought CL flats and if so how was the sizing compared to the heels?

Thanks so much!!!

Cheers,
Liz


----------



## laureenthemean

doggietrainer said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> New to the thread, but TOTALLY addicted to Louboutin!  My husband even knows what some of the styles are called - that is bad!!!
> 
> I have a comment and a question.  First the comment - on The size post...I don't know about y'all, but I have found that my size can be all over the map in Louboutin shoes, depending on the style.  I can wear any where from a 37.5 (Rolando - sling) to a 40.5 (bootie, can't remember which one).  I found this guide very helpful: http://reviews.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-Sizing_W0QQugidZ10000000003398870
> 
> The only time it has not worked for me is the Decolette's - I need to size up to 39.5 (I normally wear an 8 US).  Otherwise it generally steers me in the right direction, but CL's are tough, fit wise, and you will have to learn by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> And now my question: I am going to commit a sin I swore I never would and buy Louboutin FLATS!!!   I just had ankle surgery and because it was so complicated my doctor has said I will on crutches for 8 weeks  and will not be able to wear heels for 5 months  On top of that, I also just learned (5 days after the surgery) that my husband and I are accidentally pregnant (now who the hell does that happen to!!!)...so I guessing that by the time I am finally able to wear my gorgeous shoes again my belly will be so fat and my feet so swollen I won't be able to fit into them.
> 
> So, my question is - has anybody every bought CL flats and if so how was the sizing compared to the heels?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Liz


I used to use that guide too, before I found this forum.  It seems like the flats run smaller in general, 1/2 to a full size up.


----------



## doggietrainer

laureenthemean said:


> I used to use that guide too, before I found this forum. It seems like the flats run smaller in general, 1/2 to a full size up.


 

Cool thanks...

Have  you ever tried on the Alfred D'orsay flats?  I found a pair in grey python and the insole sounds right, but the size is 38...thoughts?  They are to be ordered (not in a local store where I can try on).

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## ylime

I tried to check the thread, but 73 pages is a bit too many to go through. :X

Are the Architeks true to size? I'm normally an US 8, and have Pigalles in 38.5, and Yoyos in 39. Will a 38 in the Architeks be too small?


----------



## laureenthemean

ylime said:


> I tried to check the thread, but 73 pages is a bit too many to go through. :X
> 
> Are the Architeks true to size? I'm normally an US 8, and have Pigalles in 38.5, and Yoyos in 39. Will a 38 in the Architeks be too small?


You should probably get them in 38.5.


----------



## constance

Ladies, how does the "O My Sling" and "Dear Nan" run? 

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

constance said:


> Ladies, how does the "O My Sling" and "Dear Nan" run?
> 
> TIA


I personally would probably go up a whole size in the O My Sling.  If you know what your Decollete size is, go with that.  No experience with the Dear Nan, though.


----------



## angelsandsome

Ladies should I go up 1 size for the CL Keyhole Leather Espadrille?


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> Ladies should I go up 1 size for the CL Keyhole Leather Espadrille?


Do you know what the actual style name is, or can you post a link?


----------



## javaboo

I just want to confirm sizing for these. I want to buy a pair of Pigalle 70 for someone. They are a size 37 normally but have normal to wide feet. Would a size 37 work for them or should I get a 37.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I just want to confirm sizing for these. I want to buy a pair of Pigalle 70 for someone. They are a size 37 normally but have normal to wide feet. Would a size 37 work for them or should I get a 37.5?


I'm usually a 38.5, and got a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120, and 39 in the Pigalle 100.  I think they would need a a 37.5.


----------



## javaboo

Would it be too long for them? Its a surprise so I can't really ask her to measure her feet! She said something about her right being bigger than her left. In flat shoes she take a 37 and runners she take a 37.5. 

Did it slip off your feet *laureen *when the shoe stretched out?


----------



## sammiekat

Hi ladies!

Anyone have sizing advice for these d'orsays?- I usually wear a size 40.5 in Very Prives and a 41 in slingback styles...TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> Would it be too long for them? Its a surprise so I can't really ask her to measure her feet! She said something about her right being bigger than her left. In flat shoes she take a 37 and runners she take a 37.5.
> 
> Did it slip off your feet *laureen *when the shoe stretched out?


They're both satin, and I think in general, the Pigalles don't stretch much.  Just the design of the shoe.  But in any case, they have not stretched for me.  I've never tried the 70mm height, though.


----------



## laureenthemean

sammiekat said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Anyone have sizing advice for these d'orsays?- I usually wear a size 40.5 in Very Prives and a 41 in slingback styles...TIA!


Hm...I think you'd need a 40.5.  It depends.  I'm usually a US 8.5, and usually 39 in CL.  I could do either 38.5 or 39 in these shoes.  The 39 are more comfortable in the toe box but a little too long (but not enough to bother me, could easily be fixed with heel grips), and the 38.5 fits perfectly as far as the length, but is tight in the toes.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *laureen*! I'm going with the 37.5!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi CL experts,
  How do the Rosazissimos run??? TIA


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> Do you know what the actual style name is, or can you post a link?


 
Here they are, they look so comfy and I love the nude color:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat231601


----------



## shoecrazy

rdgldy said:


> Hi CL experts,
> How do the Rosazissimos run??? TIA



One SA I spoke to advised going up 1/2 a size.


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> Here they are, they look so comfy and I love the nude color:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat255697cat231601


Hm, I actually have no experience with CL flats, but I know they run small, so you'd probably have to go up 1/2 to a whole size.


----------



## rdgldy

shoecrazy said:


> One SA I spoke to advised going up 1/2 a size.



thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Can I do these in my typical 38.5 or are these really tts?? I am a solid US 8... TIA


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I actually have no experience with CL flats, but I know they run small, so you'd probably have to go up 1/2 to a whole size.


 
Thanks I ordered a 39


----------



## canismajor

Typically a 36.5, these in 36 were perfect for my US6; I found these to fit very TTS...   HTH!


lovely&amazing said:


> Can I do these in my typical 38.5 or are these really tts?? I am a solid US 8... TIA


----------



## lorrmich

I am sure this has been asked a lot, but I am very uncertain about what size I would get for the Lapono's.  I am usually an american 8.5.  My VP size can be 38.5 or 39.  My NP size can be 39 or 39.5.  The sabotage I took a 40!  Horatio I took 39.  I would be wearing with tights in the cooler months, so that might make a difference.  There is a leather pair in 39.5 or a suede pair in 40.  Do you think I can make either work?  Will the suede be too big or is it easy to use the zipper and keep them on.  Heel slippage has been a problem for me with many of the CL shoes and with the Rolando's I had to abandon the whole idea.

Also does anyone know if they  are really uncomfortable if you get the correct size?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^The general consensus with almost all CL boots or booties seems to be a whole size up, or sometimes 1.5 sizes up.  I don't think anyone has gone up less than a whole size in the Lapono.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hi- Does anyone know how the fontanete's run?

I'm a 40 in Yoyo 85's, 40.5 in Rolando and 40 in VP's


----------



## irishiris8

Please help- this is time sensitive!  I wear a 39.5 in 120 Pigalle, and 40.5 in NP... Would a 41 Decollete work for me?


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> Please help- this is time sensitive!  I wear a 39.5 in 120 Pigalle, and 40.5 in NP... Would a 41 Decollete work for me?



Hm, I wear a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120 and 39.5 in the Decollete Paillettes.  I think if the Decolletes are patent, they might work.


----------



## irishiris8

They're paillettes...  I've been waiting for Barneys to have them on sale, and this is the only size they have


----------



## laureenthemean

Have you called the stores?  If it's online, your order is likely to be cancelled anyway.  I know that a couple of months ago, they had a ton of Decollete Paillettes.


----------



## irishiris8

Does Barney's have a normal return policy?  If so, I don't think it would hurt to just order them and see how they work...  What do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, the return policy is fine.  You can try, but it's very common for barneys.com orders to get cancelled, so I would call a store and see if they can find you a 40.5 as well.  The price will be the same, and shipping is free.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks *laureen*! You're always a great help.  I ordered them (though you're right- it'll probably get cancelled judging from how their site tends to be), but I'll call the stores today and see what I can find.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## shoecrazy

rubyshoesday said:


> Hi- Does anyone know how the fontanete's run?
> 
> I'm a 40 in Yoyo 85's, 40.5 in Rolando and 40 in VP's



My fontanete size is the same as my VP size.


----------



## heat97

quick question---- do you think it would be a good idea to start an "insole measurement thread as well" or maybe add it to this thread.  I find the sizing thread wonderful, but sometimes the only way to really be able to judge something (if you can't try it on is with the insole measurements).  If you are on evilbay sometimes the seller does not exactly measure them correctly.  I trust all of your measurements!


----------



## laureenthemean

I don't think everyone measures them the same way.  Also, I don't think the insole measurement is always representative of the size of the shoe.


----------



## laureenthemean

Can someone tell me how the Miminette runs?  I think the silver ones would be a perfect everyday shoe.


----------



## lovely&amazing

xnplo said:


> Typically a 36.5, these in 36 were perfect for my US6; I found these to fit very TTS...  HTH!


 
Thanks, Girlfriend! The seller is not loving my best offers anyway (_sigh_)


----------



## show pony

can anyone give me a heads up about the argento wedges? closed shoes are always so confusing even with the insole measurements. i'm a 7, would 38 be ok? thanks girls xo


----------



## MyPinkPony

Could anyone tell me if my US size is 9, should I go up a half size when ordering the Kika? Just for reference I normally wear a 39.5 in Jimmy Choo. These would be my first CL&#8217;s.Thanks!


----------



## keya

MyPinkPony said:


> Could anyone tell me if my US size is 9, should I go up a half size when ordering the Kika? Just for reference I normally wear a 39.5 in Jimmy Choo. These would be my first CLs.Thanks!



I'm not awfully familiar with US sizing, but I did find the toe box on the Kikas to be pretty small, so I'd size up in these.


----------



## keya

Does anyone know how these run?


----------



## MyPinkPony

keya said:


> I'm not awfully familiar with US sizing, but I did find the toe box on the Kikas to be pretty small, so I'd size up in these.


awesome, thanks so much Keya!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Can someone tell me how the Miminette runs? I think the silver ones would be a perfect everyday shoe.


 
I have them!  I have them a half size up (37.5) from my usual CL size (37) and to tell you the truth, they are a tad tight in the toes.  I could probably have gone with a 38 and used heelgrips.  I find the lower the heel, the more my feet spread out and need a bigger size.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Lav*!


----------



## show pony

show pony said:


> can anyone give me a heads up about the argento wedges? closed shoes are always so confusing even with the insole measurements. i'm a 7, would 38 be ok? thanks girls xo



aww does anyone knwo about these at all?


----------



## laureenthemean

^Can you post a picture, maybe? Hopefully that will help...


----------



## show pony

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh209/rosettes123/?action=view&current=1f3e_1.jpg
HTH! x


----------



## laureenthemean

^Hm, I'm thinking that since they're 4 inches and the toe is suede (more forgiving than patent), you'd probably go up half a size from your US size.


----------



## javaboo

I know the  Joli Noeud Dorcet fits me TTS (US) but this is for my brother's gf so I'm not sure about the larger sizes. She said she is a 7.75 US (she can wear 7.5 but she thinks its a bit small so she usually goes up to an 38). Do you think I should get her a size 37.5 or 38? I know these will stretch out eventually but do you think the 38 might became super loose on her later? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I know the  Joli Noeud Dorcet fits me TTS (US) but this is for my brother's gf so I'm not sure about the larger sizes. She said she is a 7.75 US (she can wear 7.5 but she thinks its a bit small so she usually goes up to an 38). Do you think I should get her a size 37.5 or 38? I know these will stretch out eventually but do you think the 38 might became super loose on her later? TIA!


I don't really know how much they still stretch out eventually, and patent is really hard to stretch out initially, so the 37.5 might be really uncomfortable.  I think if she usually prefers 38, you should get her a 38.  I'm usually a US 8.5 and have these shoes in both 38.5 and 39.  The 39 is more comfortable in the toe, and although it is a bit too long, it doesn't bother me much because the style of the shoe prevents my foot from slipping out too much (after all, it's the same as the mule, just with a little piece on the heel).  The problem could easily be remedied with heel grips, and I am a person who usually hates shoes that are too big.


----------



## les.nympheas

Anyone know of a good cobbler in the San Diego area? Eastern Chula Vista area in specific? Thanks guys!

xoxox
L


----------



## irishiris8

Just wondering about paillette VP sizing-  Is it generally the same as the NP?  B/C I had to go 1/2 size up in my NPs....  Are the insoles generally the same length in the two?


----------



## danae

Ok girls I have to ask for advice again...
I wear a 39 in suede mary go rounds, 
39.5 in Maternas and kid Pigalle 100s, 
40 in patent yoyo and the Som, 
40.5 in patent Miminette. 

What size should I get for the kid declic 100?


----------



## laureenthemean

^I say 39.5.


----------



## danae

Oooh thanks Laureen! Anyone else can confirm? TIA!!!


----------



## javaboo

Probably 39.5? I went with my true US size and they fit well.


----------



## laureenthemean

^I got the Declic in the same size as my Pigalle 100 size.  I haven't tried any of the other shoes you listed, *danae*.


----------



## shoecrazy

Declics fit me better 1/2 size up from my pigalle 100 size, but maybe I'm weird.


----------



## danae

Thank you all. I 'll get the 39.5, after all kid stretches fairly easily.


----------



## javaboo

They are pretty wide in the front IMHO (compared to the other CLs).


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello,

I was wondering if you ladies could tell me the sizing of the *Salopette? Thanks in advance! *


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I've ordered the Kid Very Prive's in a 35 (It's on pre-order.. a 2-3 month wait, sigh), but now I'm thinking I should get a 35.5 (not on pre-order..instant gratification lol)
I bought a pair of patent Yoyo Zeppa's in a 35 and they were very close to perfect. 

Should I order the 35.5?


----------



## shoecrazy

I wouldn't - I think the yoyo zeppas run smaller than the VPs. Often the pre-order wait is much shorter than the estimate.


----------



## meggyg8r

I know the Simple 100s tend to run true to size, does that go for the patent leather version as well?  I found these glitter patent ones on ebay that I've never seen before that would be absolutely perfect for my birthday next month.  Does anyone know how they run?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370066261099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## joanniii

ladies I need some quick advice just to be sure:
I am a 38.5 in Patent Decollete
Also 38.5 in Nude Patent Yoyos.
My feet are pretty narrow and skinny - would the Declic in 38 fit me?
what size would you suggest for Rolandos?
Thanks heaps


----------



## laureenthemean

I say 38 for the Declic would work.  Not sure about the Rolandos, though.  I have wide feet and got them half a size up (my Declic size), but others have gone up a whole size.


----------



## brigadeiro

Do these shoes run TTS? (I doubt it, but am crossing my fingers):


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think most boots/booties run a full size small.


----------



## joanniii

laureenthemean said:


> I say 38 for the Declic would work.  Not sure about the Rolandos, though.  I have wide feet and got them half a size up (my Declic size), but others have gone up a whole size.



Thank you for you quick response Laureen!


----------



## brigadeiro

Ditto from me, thanks Laureen!


----------



## missD

Harry's Gold Coast shoe repairs in Chicago.

The moment I called and said "I have a pair of red sole shoes..."

The guy was like "Oh Louboutins, we have red soles for that if you're looking to resole.."

Anyone tried their service? They "seem" knowledgeable and at least know louboutins.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dang! Chicago? I need a great cobbler for my soles in San Francisco.....ladies?


----------



## shoecrazy

Anyone know the sizing of the nuit d'ete? Are they more VP/NP sizing or yoyo zeppa sizing (1/2 size up)?


----------



## kaeleigh

Hi Ladies,
I am a US size 6.5 
Can anyone please tell me what size I would need in Defil's and Ali's?
Thanks


----------



## Shopalicious

Hi I need some sizing help .. !! I am a 39 in pigalle and 39.5 in new simple pumps.. (they are actually a little long cos I have a wide feet ) 

What size should I buy for a jazz decollete and sixties pump ? 

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> Hi I need some sizing help .. !! I am a 39 in pigalle and 39.5 in new simple pumps.. (they are actually a little long cos I have a wide feet )
> 
> What size should I buy for a jazz decollete and sixties pump ?
> 
> Thanks


I would say 40 for the Decollete.  Never tried the Sixties.  Actually, do you mean the Pigalle 100 or 120?


----------



## Shopalicious

Pigalle 120 ... !!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Then the Decollete 40 should work.


----------



## Shopalicious

Heee.. thanks Lauren.. !! I have a pretty wide feet so I am a little worried if they run smaller


----------



## lolaboo

Hi,

I live in the UK and I'm a UK 5, EUR 38 or US 8.  Can anyone help re sizing for CL Satin Mouche?  I have bought a pair from ebay in US 8.5 but have seen conflicting messages about sizing for this style.  Do they run half a size small if so these should be ok for me, or do they run big?

Need to put my mind at rest as if they aren't going to fit I need to start the hunt again!  CL's are nearly impossible to get in the UK unless you want black!


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> Heee.. thanks Lauren.. !! I have a pretty wide feet so I am a little worried if they run smaller


Your feet seem to be maybe similarly shaped to mine, though half a size bigger.  I'm a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120, and I have Simples in 38.5 that are the perfect length, but too tight in the toes.  I tried the Decollete Paillettes on in 39.5 and they were perfect.


----------



## laureenthemean

lolaboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the UK and I'm a UK 5, EUR 38 or US 8.  Can anyone help re sizing for CL Satin Mouche?  I have bought a pair from ebay in US 8.5 but have seen conflicting messages about sizing for this style.  Do they run half a size small if so these should be ok for me, or do they run big?
> 
> Need to put my mind at rest as if they aren't going to fit I need to start the hunt again!  CL's are nearly impossible to get in the UK unless you want black!


I'm a US 8.5, and the 8 was half a size too small for me, so I find them TTS.  I think people with narrow feet could size down half a size.  I have pretty wide feet.


----------



## MsFrida

I'm gonna get myself a pair of CL's as a birthdaypresent for myself, but am still not sure about what size I should get... I'm a french 42, so I should be an italian 41... My BCBGirl pumps (11) fit perfectly, and my Nine west (11) are good in the width but a bit long, same goes with my Coach pumps so I'm guessing I'm a slightly wide 41? 

I have have my eyes on the following three, do you think I'll manage to squeeze my feet into them? (I'm used to tight/too small shoes LOL)

Joli Noeud Dorcet 41 (or is it better if I go with another colour and get a 41½?)
Madeleine 41½
Yoyo patent 110 41


I can't try them on and can't return them, and I'm not expecting them to fit perfectly but I'd like them to be okay :okay: 


Any ideas?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I hope someone around your size can help, b/c I hear that the larger sizes are different.  Also, Italian and French sizing are supposed to be the same, it's just that CLs run small.  I do think, however, that if the Madeleine is 1/2 a size too big, it won't be too much of a problem, as they will just be a little long in the back.  The other two are d'Orsay and closed-heel styles, so it's more important to get the sizing correct.


----------



## MsFrida

Thanks laureen 

Maybe it's not french sizes I'm comparing with then? hmmm.. I should look into that...
But I do think that a (slightly slightly too big) us 11 is an italian 41? 


Gosh, why am I so neurotic? Sorry, it's not the end of the world if they don't fit..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes it is!  Just kidding, but I know that all the ladies on here feel your neurosis.  I don't think there is French or Italian sizing, I think it's just European, but yes, a US 11 = 41.  A lot of designers do run small, though.


----------



## lizochka

Hi everyone!  Long time lurker, first time poster here. 

I'm looking to buy my first CLs, and for my wedding no less!  I've tried on many pairs before, but just never taken the plunge.  

I'm looking at the green satin rosazissimo, which I've found online in a 41.  

I typically wear a 40 or 40.5 in Manolos, a 40.5 in D&G, and a 41 in Choo.  I have tried on the CL lastic bootie in leather, and a 41.5 fit perfectly.  

Do you think that 41 is the right size for me in rosazissimo?  My feet are very long and narrow, and I have super long toes, including a freakishly long second toe.  

Thanks everyone - I look forward to your feedback, and thanks for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## LavenderIce

lizochka said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first CLs, and for my wedding no less! I've tried on many pairs before, but just never taken the plunge.
> 
> I'm looking at the green satin rosazissimo, which I've found online in a 41.
> 
> I typically wear a 40 or 40.5 in Manolos, a 40.5 in D&G, and a 41 in Choo. I have tried on the CL lastic bootie in leather, and a 41.5 fit perfectly.
> 
> Do you think that 41 is the right size for me in rosazissimo? My feet are very long and narrow, and I have super long toes, including a freakishly long second toe.
> 
> Thanks everyone - I look forward to your feedback, and thanks for sharing the knowledge!


 
Welcome!  Congrats on your upcoming wedding!  Booties tend to run smaller than shoes and sandals, so a 41 might be okay for you.  I unfortunately do not have a pair of CL sandals, so I cannot answer quite confidently.  Would you be able to return these if they don't work out?


----------



## lizochka

LavenderIce said:


> Welcome!  Congrats on your upcoming wedding!  Booties tend to run smaller than shoes and sandals, so a 41 might be okay for you.  I unfortunately do not have a pair of CL sandals, so I cannot answer quite confidently.  Would you be able to return these if they don't work out?



Thank you so much, Lavender Ice!  Yes, the seller accepts returns within 7 days.  I think I'm going to go for it!  So excited!


----------



## tweetie

Just FYI for those that are using Quick Cobbler in Vancouver, I just dropped off some shoes and they now have red soles in stock.  They just got them in recently.

They are using "Topy" brand and not Vibram, and when I compared it to the red Vibrams I have, it's a bit of a darker red.  It's still not a perfect CL red match though.  The rubber is a little thinner on the Topy compared to the Vibrams from eBay.


----------



## lvpiggy

hey ladies!  just preordered these boots from saks online, but wondering if i got the right size?  i'm between 36 and 36.5 in VPs / NPs, i got the boots in a 37 . . .


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Okay so I read on some thread that Barneys has purple Triclo's.....so now I am dying to order them....but I have no idea what size I would be....I know LVPiggy has them....I'm a 37 in Simple and VP. 36.5 in Pigalle 100. 37.5 in the Activa Aztecas. So how do these run? Help and TIA!


----------



## javaboo

lizochka said:


> Thank you so much, Lavender Ice!  Yes, the seller accepts returns within 7 days.  I think I'm going to go for it!  So excited!



I can't remember how the lastic fit but I think they were a size up? Anyways, I just tried those on today (my feet I would consider normal) and they were true to my US size. I say they kinda remind me of the d'orsay style except they have an ankle strap.


----------



## javaboo

lvpiggy said:


> hey ladies!  just preordered these boots from saks online, but wondering if i got the right size?  i'm between 36 and 36.5 in VPs / NPs, i got the boots in a 37 . . .



LV: They look similar to the Ron Rons to me and I would suggest 1/2 up from your US size.


----------



## shoecrazy

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Okay so I read on some thread that Barneys has purple Triclo's.....so now I am dying to order them....but I have no idea what size I would be....I know LVPiggy has them....I'm a 37 in Simple and VP. 36.5 in Pigalle 100. 37.5 in the Activa Aztecas. So how do these run? Help and TIA!



I took the triclos in the same size as my VP/NP size (upon LVPiggy's advice) and they fit really nicely. They're extremely comfortable in the toe box.


----------



## lizochka

javaboo said:


> I can't remember how the lastic fit but I think they were a size up? Anyways, I just tried those on today (my feet I would consider normal) and they were true to my US size. I say they kinda remind me of the d'orsay style except they have an ankle strap.



Thanks javaboo, that's very reassuring.  With my freaky long toes, better a half size too big than a half size too small!


----------



## LaDonna

i most recently bought the joli's in a 39 and they were too big.  i could fit a finger in the heel of the shoe.  i was told that i needed a 38.  i normally wear 8-8.5 in us.  what size would i be in the simple?


----------



## irishiris8

*lvpiggy-* from what I've heard, CL boots run pretty small, so 1 size up would be a good idea... I think the size 37 should work   I lovvve those- can't wait to see them when you get them!


----------



## laureenthemean

LaDonna said:


> i most recently bought the joli's in a 39 and they were too big.  i could fit a finger in the heel of the shoe.  i was told that i needed a 38.  i normally wear 8-8.5 in us.  what size would i be in the simple?


Hm, I'm usually a US 8.5.  I have the Simples in 8.5 and they fit now but they were pretty narrow at first.  If you have narrow feet you should probably go for the 8.


----------



## shoecrazy

Hmm - I would go with at least a 38.5 in the nappa simple. I think the patent ones seem a little larger. I'm a US 8 and I wear a 39 in nappa and 38.5 in patent simples. I can wear a 38.5 nappa but it's a little less comfortable in the toe box.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love these!  Any idea on sizing?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1215982383713&ev19=1:8


----------



## sdesaye

The only thing I can add is that I tried on the Armadillo ankle boots (my SA told me they ran small) as it turned my normal CL size fit the best.  I think it might also depend on the toe.


----------



## LaDonna

thanks *laureen* and *shoecrazy*


----------



## lvpiggy

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Okay so I read on some thread that Barneys has purple Triclo's.....so now I am dying to order them....but I have no idea what size I would be....I know LVPiggy has them....I'm a 37 in Simple and VP. 36.5 in Pigalle 100. 37.5 in the Activa Aztecas. So how do these run? Help and TIA!


 
hello hello!  order 37 ^_^  i got my VP size in these and btw, IRL the purple patent is *TDF*.


----------



## lvpiggy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Love these! Any idea on sizing?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1215982383713&ev19=1:8


 
ACK!  how did i not see these?  

_*lvpiggy's credit card frantically looks for a place to hide*_


----------



## lvpiggy

*irishiris8* and *javaboo*, thanks for the advice! i'll leave it at my current order then


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello! order 37 ^_^ i got my VP size in these and btw, IRL the purple patent is *TDF*.


 

Thanks *LVPiggy*!


----------



## techie81

Finally measured my feet this afternoon with one of those measuring devices and it looks like my feet are barely at a 5, but they're a little wider than normal. I wear a 5.5 or 6 in most brands though one of my 5.5s could've been a 5 (such a rarity as is). Should I order a 5 or 5.5 in the VP (since they might stretch)?


----------



## JRed

techie, my vp size is half a size bigger than my normal size.  that is, i'm normally us9 and wear 39.5 in vp.


----------



## techie81

Would you say you have pretty narrow feet?


----------



## JRed

i have normal width feet.  that is, it's not narrow but it's not wide either.  my normal euro size is 39.


----------



## techie81

Bummer.  I saw that NM is out of the leather VPs in size 5 but they have 5s in the patent. Not ordering them for a month or two so maybe they'll get more in stock...thanks JRed!


----------



## techie81

shoecrazy said:


> Often the pre-order wait is much shorter than the estimate.


 
How quick have they been in the past?


----------



## KillerTofu

Is the RonRon sizing similar to the Decollete? 1/2 to 1 size up?


----------



## brigadeiro

Does anyone know the sizing for the Menorca wedges?


----------



## shoecrazy

KillerTofu said:


> Is the RonRon sizing similar to the Decollete? 1/2 to 1 size up?



For me, Ron Rons 1/2 size smaller than Decolletes is best.


----------



## rubystar

Hi All
Does anyone have the CL Belle suede ankle boots?
Just wondering are they tts ?
They look like they may be narrow in toebox .
I am ordering online so do not have the chance to try on first.
Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the boots all run 1/2 to a full size small.  If you can, I would order two sizes and return one.


----------



## rubystar

Thanks for the quick reply laureen.
Yeah I was thinking about doing that.
I got the alta arielle recently on sale and went up a size but they were too big, by that time the size i needed was gone.  Don't want the same to happen again.


----------



## Leefi

totally blanking on the name of these, how do they run?? thanks so much!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Can anyone tell me how the Evita slingback runs? Thank you!


----------



## evolkatie

Does anyone know how balacorta flats fit compared to the ballerina?


----------



## shoecrazy

evolkatie said:


> Does anyone know how balacorta flats fit compared to the ballerina?



I'm the same size in both.


----------



## evolkatie

shoecrazy said:


> I'm the same size in both.



Thanks


----------



## KillerTofu

Thanks, *shoe*.


----------



## xegbl

Does anyone knows the sizing for Jaws?


----------



## LavenderIce

xegbl said:


> Does anyone knows the sizing for Jaws?


 
They are similar to the VP.


----------



## xegbl

LavenderIce said:


> They are similar to the VP.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## irishiris8

So I'm planning already for when I reach my weight goal, and I need some VP advice.  I wear 9.5 US.  My 120mm Pigalles are 39.5 and fit perfectly.  I tried the NP in 40 and had a little toe overhang, so my NP size is 40.5.  Would my VP size be 40?  Should I just order the 40 and 40.5 and send back the one that doesn't fit?  No hurry, just wondering what you ladies thought


----------



## shoeluvr44

Hi! I'm new to Louboutins and am looking for some help on sizing.  I found some amazing Decollettes on eBay and am trying to figure out if they will fit.  I read about Decollette sizing but I am not sure if the fact that they are made of a different material (covered in sequins, I think Paillette it is called? I really should get a hang of this naming convention before I start posting! hehe).  So, do you think these shoes will run the same size-wise as other Decollettes?  Does anyone own these shoes who could speak from personal experience?  Thanks so much everyone!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeluvr44 said:


> Hi! I'm new to Louboutins and am looking for some help on sizing.  I found some amazing Decollettes on eBay and am trying to figure out if they will fit.  I read about Decollette sizing but I am not sure if the fact that they are made of a different material (covered in sequins, I think Paillette it is called? I really should get a hang of this naming convention before I start posting! hehe).  So, do you think these shoes will run the same size-wise as other Decollettes?  Does anyone own these shoes who could speak from personal experience?  Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Champagne-Paillette-Decollete-NIB_W0QQitemZ300242631414QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These are the Decollete Paillettes, and for me, they ran a full size small.  Haven't tried any other Decolletes, though.


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> So I'm planning already for when I reach my weight goal, and I need some VP advice.  I wear 9.5 US.  My 120mm Pigalles are 39.5 and fit perfectly.  I tried the NP in 40 and had a little toe overhang, so my NP size is 40.5.  Would my VP size be 40?  Should I just order the 40 and 40.5 and send back the one that doesn't fit?  No hurry, just wondering what you ladies thought


Sounds like you are a 40 in the VP.  A lot of women go a half size up in the NP from their VP size.


----------



## shoeluvr44

haha I just replied to you on the other thread! thanks for the help, I'm gonna have to think about these now.  They're just so pretty and I want them!


----------



## sammiekat

irishiris8 said:


> So I'm planning already for when I reach my weight goal, and I need some VP advice. I wear 9.5 US. My 120mm Pigalles are 39.5 and fit perfectly. I tried the NP in 40 and had a little toe overhang, so my NP size is 40.5. Would my VP size be 40? Should I just order the 40 and 40.5 and send back the one that doesn't fit? No hurry, just wondering what you ladies thought


 
Imo, you probably wear a size 40 in VPs.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks *laureen and sammiekat*, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeluvr44 said:


> haha I just replied to you on the other thread! thanks for the help, I'm gonna have to think about these now. They're just so pretty and I want them!


 
The girls here are right (as usual!!)--they'd be best for a size 7 or 7.5.  Good luck in your hunt!  Someone else said to try calling Barneys--that's where I got them, they might have some left.


----------



## brigadeiro

Does anyone know the sizing for the *Very Croise slingbacks*?


----------



## danae

i'm bumping this because it's just so helpful. 



evolkatie said:


> I went through all the pages and sorta compiled this up. It's in ABC order. Feel free to correct it. Hope this helps
> 
> Activa   1/2 to 1 full   size UP
> Alicette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alta Ariella   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Ambrosina   True to Size
> Anemones   True to Size
> Architek   True to Size
> Ballerina   Flats   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Be A Girl   1/2 size UP
> Bling Bling   1/2 size UP
> Body   Double    True to Size
> Bruge Zeppa   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bruges   1/2 size UP
> Bzelmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Caracolo Zip   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Castillana   1/2 size UP
> Catenita   1/2 size UP
> City Girl   Sandals   True to Size
> Clichy   1/2 size UP
> Clichy Patent   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Coxienelle   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Declic 100mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 130mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Decolette 868   Black Jazz   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   Zeppa   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Decoltissimo   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Decolzep   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dickensera   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   Plateau   1/2 size UP
> Espadrille   Styles   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Eventa   1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Fontanete   True to Size
> Gabine   1/2 size UP
> Glamissima   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Gwenissima   1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Helmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Hi Tina   Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Horasling   1/2 size UP
> Horatio   1/2 size UP
> Hung Up   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa Zeppa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Jaws   1/2 size UP
> Jolie   True to Size
> Josephine   1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary   Jane   True to Size
> La Falaise   1/2 size UP
> Lady Gres   1/2 size UP
> Lady Noeud   Sandals   True to Size
> Lady Strass   1/2 size UP
> Lapono   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Linen Peep   D'Orsay   1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Lova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mad Mary   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madeleine   1/2 size UP
> Mademoiselle   Marchand   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots   True to Size
> Maria   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Mary Jane   Platform Wedges   True to Size
> Matador   1/2 size UP
> Materna   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik   Orlato   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round   1/2 size UP
> Metallika   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette   Wedges   1/2 size UP
> Minibout   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Bunny   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool   True to Size
> Miss Fred   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple   True to Size
> Mody Pumps   1/2 size UP
> Monica   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow   1/2 size UP
> Mouchalina   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Moustique   1/2 size UP
> New Simple   Cortas   1/2 size DOWN
> Numero Prive   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Numero Prive   (Slingbacks)   True to Size
> Oh My Slings   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Palace Zeppa   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Para La Cruz   1/2 size UP
> Parciparla   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule   Leather D'Orsay   True to Size
> Penny   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle 120mm   1/2 size DOWN
> Pigalle 120mm   (wider foot)   True to Size
> Pigalle 70mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 85mm   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle Finzi   True to Size
> Pigalle Finzi   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Piluca    1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up   1/2 size UP
> Podiums   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pratique Corta   1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita   True to Size
> Prive   1/2 size UP
> Prive   Slingback Cork   1/2 size UP
> Resort   1/2 size UP
> Robocopina   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Rolande   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Sabotage   1/2 size UP
> Salopette   100mm    True to Size
> Salopette   120mm   True to Size
> Salopina   1/2 size UP
> Serinette   1/2 size UP
> Sevillana   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple   True to Size
> Simple (wider   foot)   1/2 size UP
> Som1 120mm   True to Size
> Som1 90mm   1/2 size UP
> Steva   1/2 size UP
> Super T   1/2 size UP
> Tenue Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Vanitarita   1/2 size UP
> Vee   True to Size
> Very Prive   True to Size
> Voilier Zeppa   Wedges   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis   1/2 size UP
> Youclou   1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Patent   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Yoyo Slingback   True to Size
> Yoyo Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik   1/2 size UP


----------



## lanalouboutin

Ooh, so glad I found this thread (and this forum! )


----------



## JuneHawk

Does anyone know how the Marilou Zeppa run?  If I'm a 38 in pumps, can I get away with a 38.5 in them?  TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

brigadeiro said:


> Does anyone know the sizing for the *Very Croise slingbacks*?


I tried these on today-for me they were 1/2 size up from my true size.  They were really nice on and pretty comfy, but CL Madison didn't have the size I needed.  My toes came out of the front a little when I tried TTS.


----------



## Azusa

if i wear size 40.5 in most shoes, will a size 42 lapono booties be too big for me?


----------



## JRed

Azusa said:


> if i wear size 40.5 in most shoes, will a size 42 lapono booties be too big for me?



my normal size is euro size is 39 and i got the lapono in size 40.  i think the 42 might be too big for you.


----------



## fmd914

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Decollete Paillettes, and for me, they ran a full size small. Haven't tried any other Decolletes, though.


 

I have Decolletes in patent (4 pairs) and the Paillettes.  For the patent I went up a full size.  For the paillettes I only went up 1/2 size but wish I had went up a full size. They are more forgiving than the patent however!


----------



## renee2840

Ladies, still going strong, thanks to Danae for the compilation.

Anyone know how Bourage Suede boots (pointy toe, full length rear zip) fit?

Thanks!


----------



## hellokittytiara

How do the C'est Moi booties and Rodita sandals run? I'm a 40 in VPs and Architeks (but I should probably have gotten a 40.5 in those).

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, if you think you should have gotten a 40.5 in the Architek, you're probably a 40.5 in both the Rodita and the C'est Moi.


----------



## hellokittytiara

^Thank you. You girls are all so helpful here! =)


----------



## lovely&amazing

does anyone have sizing experience with dear nan slingbacks??


----------



## Azusa

lovely&amazing said:


> does anyone have sizing experience with dear nan slingbacks??



i only have the petite nan which is the 70mm version, i normally wear 40.5 in simples but i find i need 41 in these because i have wide feet, my piggy toe fits just right in the toe box, 40.5 would have been okay in lenght but probably would be too tight in the toe box for me.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Azusa said:


> i only have the petite nan which is the 70mm version, i normally wear 40.5 in simples but i find i need 41 in these because i have wide feet, my piggy toe fits just right in the toe box, 40.5 would have been okay in lenght but probably would be too tight in the toe box for me.


 
Thank you!


----------



## heat97

alright im a little confused---- i am currently stalking this shoe--
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310066884294&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
which the seller has insole measurements of 9 3/4" thats 9.75right?  I emailed and asked to verify that they were indeed a 37 and not 37.5 because all of my cl's so far are 37's and measure about 9 1/2" insole.  I know that the decollette's run about 1/2 size small so I am wondering could I actually fit into this shoe???

TIA


----------



## keya

heat97 said:


> alright im a little confused---- i am currently stalking this shoe--
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310066884294&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> which the seller has insole measurements of 9 3/4" thats 9.75right?  I emailed and asked to verify that they were indeed a 37 and not 37.5 because all of my cl's so far are 37's and measure about 9 1/2" insole.  I know that the decollette's run about 1/2 size small so I am wondering could I actually fit into this shoe???
> 
> TIA



If you're normally a 37 I wouldn't recomment getting the Decollete in a 37. I recommend sizing up a full size in these, unless you have narrow feet (in which case I'd size up a half a size) I don't know why the insole measurements are different. I find measuring the insole somewhat tricky, so maybe the two of you're just doing it a bit differently, or maybe it's different because they're different styles with a different fit. Either way, I'd make sure to size up in the Decollete.


----------



## heat97

^^^ thanks!!!! luckily i was beaten out at the last second!! haha


----------



## JetSetGo!

*heat* as *keya* advised, the decolletes run especially small. i hope you find a pair soon! They are my fave.


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

i want to get a pair of declics and it's been said here that they run TTS to 1/2 size larger.

I got the VPs in size 36 and they were TTS. Should I get the declics in the same size?

Thanks!


----------



## annamoon

I have recently joined the Purse Forum, while I love handbags I have total love for shoes, especially Laboutins & Manolos. Is there a similar site for them or should I post here my messages about shoes? 

Hope someone can reply as I am new here and do not want to upset anyone by posting shoes when the site is about purses mostly.


----------



## laureenthemean

annamoon said:


> I have recently joined the Purse Forum, while I love handbags I have total love for shoes, especially Laboutins & Manolos. Is there a similar site for them or should I post here my messages about shoes?
> 
> Hope someone can reply as I am new here and do not want to upset anyone by posting shoes when the site is about purses mostly.



This is the Louboutin sub-forum, of course you can post about them!  The forum for shoes in general is here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/


----------



## annamoon

I have similar problem with shoe sizing, when I go up a size because of my wide forefeet I walk out of them. Have you tried anything else to keep them on or is it just getting the size right?



Azusa said:


> i only have the petite nan which is the 70mm version, i normally wear 40.5 in simples but i find i need 41 in these because i have wide feet, my piggy toe fits just right in the toe box, 40.5 would have been okay in lenght but probably would be too tight in the toe box for me.


----------



## Azusa

annamoon said:


> I have similar problem with shoe sizing, when I go up a size because of my wide forefeet I walk out of them. Have you tried anything else to keep them on or is it just getting the size right?



I usually just get the comfortable size and fix it from there, say, the first pair i got was the Mias (which is very much like simples) and i ordered the 41 (sight unseen from the States as we have practically nothing here in melbourne), anyway, a tad too big, not unwearable, i just put inserts in to make it tighter.

slingbacks are tricky, but nothing those slingback grips cant fix. if its half a size smaller/larger its really not that bad, if i have to go up full size in width, then i would try to avoid slingback shoes, usually close back shoes i can fix it with heel grips.


----------



## LavenderIce

PIKA PRINCESS said:


> i want to get a pair of declics and it's been said here that they run TTS to 1/2 size larger.
> 
> I got the VPs in size 36 and they were TTS. Should I get the declics in the same size?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Depends on the width of your foot.  My VP size is 37 and for the Declics I had to go with 37.5 as my feet are on the wider side.  The 37 was fine for the length, but squeezed my toes a little bit.


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> does anyone have sizing experience with dear nan slingbacks??


 
The T-Strap version, the coxinelle, I was okay to go a half size up because of the adjustable strap, but I found the slings to be too loose in the dear nans.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there - does anyone know about Neurone sizing - it's the shoe that SJP wore on Oprah - thinking about treating myself to a pair & have no idea how they run - Thanks so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

Raffaluv said:


> Hey there - does anyone know about Neurone sizing - it's the shoe that SJP wore on Oprah - thinking about treating myself to a pair & have no idea how they run - Thanks so much!


 
What's your CL size?  I had to go a half size up.


----------



## Raffaluv

LavenderIce said:


> What's your CL size? I had to go a half size up.


 


Thank you LavenderIce - I guess my CL size for the most part is a 9.5 - I have the en passant & no prives in that size - wonder if i'd be ok if i went up to a 10 in them -do you love them? are they difficult to get around in? for some reason they look comfy!


----------



## shoecrazy

I thought I'd add my own sizing info to this thread...

I'm a US size 8, I wouldn't say I have wide feet but the bone below my big toe is very prominent, which often means I need to size up for width.

Activa - 39
Ambrosina - a 38.5 was okay but maybe 38 would have been better
Armadillo - 38 in satin
Balacorta - 38.5
Ballerinette - 38.5
Castillana - 38.5 in suede
Catenita - 38.5
Clichy - 39
Declic - 39 in nappa leather
Decollete - I can get into a 39 in the paillettes, jazz, and patent but I prefer the 39.5 with a pad for my smaller foot
Decoltissimo - 38
Fontanete - 38.5 in python
Gwenissima - 38
Helmoon - 37.5
Jo - 38.5
Joli Noeud D'Orsay - 38.5
Metallica - 39.5 in nappa leather
Miss Boxe - 38.5 in patent
Miss Tick - 38
Mouche - 38
Numero Prive - 38.5
O My - 39 in nappa and patent leather
Peanut wedge - 39 nappa
Pigalle - 38.5 for the 70 and 100mm, 38 for the 120
Rolando - 39 in suede and patent
Ron Ron - 39 (need to wear a pad under my smaller foot, but the 38.5 was a little tight)
Simple - 39 nappa, 38.5 patent
Triclo - 38.5 in patent
Very Prive - 38.5 in patent and nappa, in both the low and high heel
Wallis Zeppa wedge - 38.5 in suede
Yoyo - 39 (patent 110)
Yoyo Zeppa - 39 in suede


----------



## LavenderIce

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you LavenderIce - I guess my CL size for the most part is a 9.5 - I have the en passant & no prives in that size - wonder if i'd be ok if i went up to a 10 in them -do you love them? are they difficult to get around in? for some reason they look comfy!


 
I only tried one shoe on in the store from the sale rack, so I can't see if they are easy or difficult to get around in.  There are a couple of ladies here who have the python version, so if you look around you might be able to find their posts about it.  I think they look much better on that on the shelf or stock pics.


----------



## surlygirl

Any advice on the Super T? The list upthread says go up 1/2 size. I'm trying to determine if a 39 would fit me, but I'm not sure that it will. I am a 39 in VPs and a 40 in Decolletes. Would I need a 39.5 or maybe a 40 in the Super T? Could I get my foot into the 39 Super T? Thanks!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh, I'd love to know this too. Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

I only tried on one shoe of the Super T that was on the display table and for me, the size was my NP size and it felt fine.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Ladies! could someone please tell me a little about the sizing of the Lola? TIA


----------



## ashakes

Raffaluv said:


> Hey there - does anyone know about Neurone sizing - it's the shoe that SJP wore on Oprah - thinking about treating myself to a pair & have no idea how they run - Thanks so much!


 
I'm a US 9 on average and I own these in python/anaconda in a 40, my standard CL size.  Have you tried them on before?  Some people have difficulty with getting them on because of their arch so I would take that into account. Here are mine:


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know how the Hampton sandals fit?







TIA!


----------



## sakura

I'm a 36 in the Simple and could fit into a 35.


----------



## hlp_28

Does anyone have Sequins Decollete? Need help on the sizing. I saw a 34.5 but not sure whether I can fit. I am a 35 in simple 85. Also has a sz 35 Decolette 315 Leopard Pump which is slightly loose. Thanks


----------



## rubystar

Hi all,
Any one got the satin armadillos? 
I've heard they run large, I'm a 39 1/2 in most of my CL's, but 39 in Rosazissimo
Thanks


----------



## jh4200

Hi Ruby!  The satin armadillos definitely run large.  I'm also a 39.5 in most CLs, and I walked right out of the 39.5 armadillos.  39 fit perfect though!!!


----------



## rubystar

Thanks so much Jh4200, the order will be going in very soon!


----------



## jh4200

You're very welcome!  Enjoy them and post pics for everyone when they come in!


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> I only tried on one shoe of the Super T that was on the display table and for me, the size was my NP size and it felt fine.


 
Thanks, Lav. The pair I'm watching are my VP size, and my NP size is a 1/2 size bigger. I think they would work though because it's not really an issue with length. We'll see how I feel when the auction ends!


----------



## mistyknightwin

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely Ladies! could someone please tell me a little about the sizing of the Lola? TIA


Pllllllllllllllleeeeaasseee I see a blue pair that I must have!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Hi All,
What size should I order in the Ambrosina?  I am a 40 in the Pigalle patent 120mm, but a 40.5 in patent Decollete 868 and the Jaws ivory python.  Advice?


----------



## laureenthemean

Tampachic said:


> Hi All,
> What size should I order in the Ambrosina?  I am a 40 in the Pigalle patent 120mm, but a 40.5 in patent Decollete 868 and the Jaws ivory python.  Advice?


I found them TTS.  I would get them in my Pigalle 120 size.


----------



## daisyduke947

Footcandy Shoes has a Madeleine I'm loving in what they say is 6.5. When buying from Footcandy, do they send you their equivalent of the size, or do they just send you a 36.5? So, I'm asking whether they'd send, if the shoe runs large or whatever, a 37, or would they send a 36.5? 

But my main question, do you think I can wear a 36.5 if I normally am a 6.5, or would I need a 37?


----------



## laureenthemean

At footcandy, 6.5 = 36.5.  I think you'd need a 37.  I am usually 8.5, and I tried the 39.  It fit just barely, but I think I could have done a 39.5.  It's a mule, so it's more forgiving as far as sizing goes.


----------



## sammiekat

daisyduke947 said:


> Footcandy Shoes has a Madeleine I'm loving in what they say is 6.5. When buying from Footcandy, do they send you their equivalent of the size, or do they just send you a 36.5? So, I'm asking whether they'd send, if the shoe runs large or whatever, a 37, or would they send a 36.5?
> 
> But my main question, do you think I can wear a 36.5 if I normally am a 6.5, or would I need a 37?


 
Yes- they will send you a 36.5 if you order a 6.5


----------



## daisyduke947

Gah. I had a feeling you'd say that, darling. But then again, I have slides in both 6.5 and 7, so who knows, they might fit. Someone's going to have to take these away from me then.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&

Thank you, *laureen*!
Thank you, *sammiekat*!


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Gah. I had a feeling you'd say that, darling. But then again, I have slides in both 6.5 and 7, so who knows, they might fit. Someone's going to have to take these away from me then.
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MADELEINE!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26
> 
> Thank you, *laureen*!
> Thank you, *sammiekat*!


You have CL slides in 6.5 and 7?  Because as you know, CLs usually run half a size small.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> You have CL slides in 6.5 and 7?  Because as you know, CLs usually run half a size small.



Ooh no, sorry. I mean regular shoes. Inferior to the greatness of Louboutin. 
That's annoying, that they run small. It makes me so confused about sizing, since I bought a Mallorca, which was sized about a half size large. I almost wish my first shoe was something easy like a Very Prive, or something true to size, LOL!


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh no, sorry. I mean regular shoes. Inferior to the greatness of Louboutin.
> That's annoying, that they run small. It makes me so confused about sizing, since I bought a Mallorca, which was sized about a half size large. I almost wish my first shoe was something easy like a Very Prive, or something true to size, LOL!


Didn't mean to sound elitist.  Just pointing out that CLs don't follow normal sizing.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't mean to sound elitist.  Just pointing out that CLs don't follow normal sizing.



Ooh you didn't! I don't know how you could, cause I didn't notice anything. But you're right, it sounds like they do run small, which makes me so confused, LOL! I cannot waaaaait until I go to a store and try on all the shoes. I'll be so happy to know just what sizes I need to look for.


----------



## kaeleigh

I saw these today in the August InStyle Mag. Does anyone know how they fit? Also have you seen them in any stores yet?


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Don't think they are in stores yet. They are Fall 2008.


----------



## kaeleigh

Thank you!  I just got too excited when I saw them. They are beautiful.


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> I saw these today in the August InStyle Mag. Does anyone know how they fit? Also have you seen them in any stores yet?


The red suede ones are available for pre-order here:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...tual&gender=women&group=&style=&ScrollTop=855


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> The red suede ones are available for pre-order here:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...tual&gender=women&group=&style=&ScrollTop=855


 
Wow...those are beautiful too.


----------



## AspenMai

Hey there
My first CL arrived today
VP pink sequencey ones
I got a 36.5 - i have small feet - but a bit wide
I have a little gap at the back where my heel is - was thinking of putting a heel grip
Anyone else got a similar issue? 
ie is it solved easily?
(need reassurance or I might return them, but i desperately don't want too) =\


----------



## surlygirl

laureenthemean said:


> The red suede ones are available for pre-order here:
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...tual&gender=women&group=&style=&ScrollTop=855


 
Those are gorgeous! Does anyone know if this shoe will come out in any other colors / materials? I'm a bit afraid of suede! :shame: This could quench my Super T and Catwoman cravings in one shoe!


----------



## jh4200

Aspen - heel grips should definitely work, especially if it's only a little gap.  You could also consider a ball of foot cushion, which will keep your foot pushed back in the shoe instead of sliding forward.  Either or both of them should keep the shoe from slipping off your foot.  I've also seen people use double-sided fashion tap,e although I haven't tried that myself, so that's another option for you.  Congratulations on your first pair, and post pics when you can!


----------



## ledaatomica

For those who both have or tried the Pigalle 120 and the Clichy 120 can you tell me if there is a sizing recommendation difference? If I take a 37 in the Pigalle 120 would I also take a 37 in the clichy 120? It would also help me to know if the toe box is smaller/roomier in the clichy. 

The reason why I am asking btw is because I am interested in the Pinup 120 style and I am assuming the Clichy sizing is the same. Someone correct me if you believe otherwise.


----------



## laureenthemean

*leda*, I got my Clichy 120 a whole size bigger than my Anemone, but I should have done a half size.  The salesperson told me to get my Rolando size, and she was right.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> *leda*, I got my Clichy 120 a whole size bigger than my Anemone, but I should have done a half size. The salesperson told me to get my Rolando size, and she was right.


 
thanks Laureen. Is the toe-box area very small on your clichys? Was a whole size up a big difference for you as in they were not wearable?


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> thanks Laureen. Is the toe-box area very small on your clichys? Was a whole size up a big difference for you as in they were not wearable?


The toe box is pretty small, and that is the exact reason the salesperson gave me for going with my Rolando size (she said the toe boxes were similar in that they were both small).  There is some extra room in the heel, and although I don't really like the way it looks, it's not bad to walk in.  This is mostly because the heel is so high that my foot is almost fully extended, so I hardly have room to bend my foot and it actually can't slip out...does that make sense?  It's kinda like walking on my tip toes.  I put in insoles and heel grips and they seem to help a bit, but I need to replace them (I did something stupid ush.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *Laureen*. Looks like I should get a 37.5 then.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're welcome, I hope I helped!  Good luck with your shoes!


----------



## bagmad73

Just need some advice, I've done a search but just wanna be sure. I have nude pigalles 70mm in size 39, iowas 70mm in 39, Mary Janes 70mm in 39 and legionana flats 38.5. What size should I get in Architeks? I haven't had a chance to try them as they're all sold out where I am. I did try the Very Prives and 39 fit me. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sounds like you should get them in 39.


----------



## bagmad73

^^ Thanks Laureen.


----------



## Chanel-CoCo

Hello!

I'm planning to get my first CLs Pigalle Point-Toe Pumps 4".
I usually wear size US 7 and Eur 37.
It's a pre-order item and I want to make sure 
I get the right size. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ You should be good with the 37 (US 7) in those because they run true to size.


----------



## honeyshopper

Just scored my first pair of CLs in black for $257 plus tax !

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/christian-louboutin--passmule-patent-sandals--saks.com


----------



## jh4200

Great score, honeyshopper!  Most modeling pics as soon as you get the shoes!  Congrats.


----------



## Chanel-CoCo

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ You should be good with the 37 (US 7) in those because they run true to size.



Great! 
Thanks, again!


----------



## Louboutinized

fmd914 said:


> I have Decolletes in patent (4 pairs) and the Paillettes. For the patent I went up a full size. For the paillettes I only went up 1/2 size but wish I had went up a full size. They are more forgiving than the patent however!


 I got the VP Paillettes in the Knightsbridge London store and to my great surprise I had to go down 1/2 size. I normally take a 35 in a regular shoe and 35.5 in CL, but for the VP Pailettes I had to go with a 34.5. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It seems like the small sizes run differently.


----------



## AspenMai

jh4200 said:


> Aspen - heel grips should definitely work, especially if it's only a little gap.  You could also consider a ball of foot cushion, which will keep your foot pushed back in the shoe instead of sliding forward.  Either or both of them should keep the shoe from slipping off your foot.  I've also seen people use double-sided fashion tap,e although I haven't tried that myself, so that's another option for you.  Congratulations on your first pair, and post pics when you can!



Thanks for your help - i was suppose to where them this weekend but chickedn out ahahah - i got the heel grips - i saw the heel cushions but wasn't sure - thanks for the advice i might go buy them too just in case
i'm also going to go to they sydney david jones store and try on a few so i know for sure what my size is in VP - but i'm still happy with my first purchase... hoping for many more - saving like mad ahahaha
i'll post pics up very soon - when i learn how too ahahah
cheers


----------



## surlygirl

Random question ... Are most of you the same size in NPs and VPs? Just wondering because my NP size is a 1/2 to a full size bigger than my VP size.


----------



## hmwe46

Same size in both 



surlygirl said:


> Random question ... Are most of you the same size in NPs and VPs? Just wondering because my NP size is a 1/2 to a full size bigger than my VP size.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm the same size in NPs and VPs as well.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Anyone know how the New Ali fit? There's a pair in my regular CL size on sale but since they're d'orsay I have a feeling they'll be too big and I should get my US size. But then I checked the insole measurement of the ones listed on ebay and it seems my regular CL size would fit. So I'm confused.


----------



## shoecrazy

MPA - Kamilla has them so you might want to PM her. I'm no help but I found armadillos TTS though I had to go 1/2 a size up in castillanas because the toe area was narrow.


----------



## MsFrida

Which of these, both are the same size, is more likely to be comfortable on a wide foot: Patent Decollete or leather Simple 100? I'm guessing the Simple, I just want to be sure...


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I say simple 100, no contest


----------



## LaDonna

okaay...so my 1st cl is on the way.  i ordered the 38.5 joli's and hopefully those should fit b/c i already tried the 38 (too small) and 39 (too big).  what size would i wear in the patent decollete?  would i wear the same size in a pony hair or leather decollete? tia






btw...my us size is 8-8.5


----------



## LavenderIce

LaDonna said:


> okaay...so my 1st cl is on the way. i ordered the 38.5 joli's and hopefully those should fit b/c i already tried the 38 (too small) and 39 (too big). what size would i wear in the patent decollete? would i wear the same size in a pony hair or leather decollete? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...my us size is 8-8.5


 
39 or even 39.5.  I don't think there would be significant variability for patent, kid or pony.   They require an intense breaking in period though.  Good luck!


----------



## LaDonna

LavenderIce said:


> 39 or even 39.5.  I don't think there would be significant variability for patent, kid or pony.   They require an intense breaking in period though.  Good luck!



thanks so much lavenderice.


----------



## keya

MsFrida said:


> Which of these, both are the same size, is more likely to be comfortable on a wide foot: Patent Decollete or leather Simple 100? I'm guessing the Simple, I just want to be sure...



I agree with Shoecrazy, the Decollete is cut pretty narrow, and the patent is more of a pain to break in than leather.


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> okaay...so my 1st cl is on the way. i ordered the 38.5 joli's and hopefully those should fit b/c i already tried the 38 (too small) and 39 (too big). what size would i wear in the patent decollete? would i wear the same size in a pony hair or leather decollete? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...my us size is 8-8.5


Yayyy! LaDonna you got your size!! I'm still waiting on mine to get here I'm so anxious! I now have my eyes on these pretty ladies right here!!

http://i21.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/f7/c8/bac0_1.JPG


----------



## JetSetGo!

mistyknight &#8211;  I adore those Decolletes!!!! ^^^^




LaDonna said:


> okaay...so my 1st cl is on the way.  i ordered the 38.5 joli's and hopefully those should fit b/c i already tried the 38 (too small) and 39 (too big).  what size would i wear in the patent decollete?  would i wear the same size in a pony hair or leather decollete? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...my us size is 8-8.5




This pic is of the Ron Ron, which runs ever-so-slightly bigger than the Decollete. My guess is you'd take a 39, based on your other shoe sizes.


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> mistyknight  I adore those Decolletes!!!! ^^^^


Girl aren't they the sexiest things ever! I noticed them in your collection 2 I have to get my hands on them!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are seriously in my top three CLs ever.


----------



## LaDonna

JetSetGo! said:


> mistyknight   I adore those Decolletes!!!! ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is of the Ron Ron, which runs ever-so-slightly bigger than the Decollete. My guess is you'd take a 39, based on your other shoe sizes.



thanks jetset.


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Yayyy! LaDonna you got your size!! I'm still waiting on mine to get here I'm so anxious! I now have my eyes on these pretty ladies right here!!
> 
> http://i21.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/f7/c8/bac0_1.JPG



hey misty.  we have the same taste...lol  i originally wanted those (and still want them).  i saw them on barney's and was unable to get them on sale   i think they were like $245 or something like that.  now they're all over ebay overpriced and none in my size anyway.
i'm waiting w/ you.  i placed the order thurs or fri and it still hasn't shipped


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> hey misty. we have the same taste...lol i originally wanted those (and still want them). i saw them on barney's and was unable to get them on sale  i think they were like $245 or something like that. now they're all over ebay overpriced and none in my size anyway.
> i'm waiting w/ you. i placed the order thurs or fri and it still hasn't shipped


Awww we do! 

Yeah I talked to an SA today and he said they were shipped FEDEX today and I won't be able to get my tracking number until tomorrow! 

They were!!!!! with my big ol' feet I doubt if they even had my size.


----------



## oliviawr

Hello, I am new to this forum and also I have never purchased a pair of Louboutins. I really need help in figuring out what size to get. I am normally a size 7 US. I want to buy (excuse me for not knowing the name  ) the pony hair in leopard in the slingback. My foot is a little wide and I have heard these shoes run small Im not sure if I should go up half a size or a full size. I would like them to fit nice at the toe area and not fall off in the back since they are slingback. PLEASE HELP. Thank you.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

oliviawr, those are the Numero Prives and they run .5 to 1 size bigger than your US size.  For me it's .5, but many gals on here go up a full size.  Is there a CL retailer in your area so you can try the style on in person?  Otherwise, it will have to be trial and error, but I think you would be okay with either size.


----------



## LavenderIce

oliva--I would try a 37.5 or 38 for the numero prive slingbacks.


----------



## snf8

okay in a fever last night i bid on a pair of very noeud slingbacks in a 38.5. im wondering if these will fit me.  my declics are a 38 and they seem to fit perfectly.  i have tried on the en passant in a 38.5 and it worked....hows the sizing on these shoes?


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, double post.


----------



## laureenthemean

snf8 said:


> okay in a fever last night i bid on a pair of very noeud slingbacks in a 38.5. im wondering if these will fit me.  my declics are a 38 and they seem to fit perfectly.  i have tried on the en passant in a 38.5 and it worked....hows the sizing on these shoes?



I wear a US size 8.5, a 39 in the Declic.  I got the VN in 39.5 and they're a tiny bit big, but nothing that some Strappy Strips wouldn't fix. 

BTW, it wasn't the green ones, was it?  B/c those are size 39.


----------



## snf8

they are green but it says 38.5 on the shoe? im confused now...

its okay anyways because i will get outbid i was just wondering if its worth it to keep up the bidding...


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm thinking of getting a pair of Activas on ebay and I wanted to know what you guys thought of the size.  I'm a US 7.5.  My only pair of CLs is the Iowa 100 and they are a 38.5 and the right shoe is a bit lose but not much.  The Mini Bouts were too small as 38 but slipped off my right foot in a 38.5 

I know that sandals are a bit more forgiving but I still wonder if a 38 will be OK as far as the Activas go.  TIA!


----------



## JuneHawk

Anybody?  I know I'm rushing it but they end in 48 minutes.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I went up a full size from my US size in my Activas, and I think a lot of the ladies on here did as well. I asked around here before I bought them and everyone suggested a full size up because they're really narrow. I think it depends on how wide your foot is- but I would suggest either 1/2 size or full size up.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks.  My feet are wide.  I guess I'm gonna have to pass :/


----------



## mjvictamonte

Definitely 1 full size up on the activas. I dont have wide feet and they are really snug on me. Lengthwise I could have done only .5 up but I could not even get my foot in the toe area.


----------



## Jzlyn

Does anyone know if Newali fits TTS? 
I wear a 38.5 in Pigalle 100, 39 in Joli Noeud/Architeks/VPs and 39.5 in O My Slings 100.
Would a 39 fit? 
TIA


----------



## starrystar

hello ladies! I order a Very prive from saks.com, i usually wear a 6.5 in CL, but this time i got myself a 7.5 instead because the 6.5 is sold out. I KNOW!!! CANNOT CONTROL MY TEMPTATION AND NEVER THINK LONG ENOUGH. 

soo.... i was wondering do you guys think a one size up will be much of a difference? like a huge ones? anyone has the same experience like i do? thanks in advance!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jzlyn said:


> Does anyone know if Newali fits TTS?
> I wear a 38.5 in Pigalle 100, 39 in Joli Noeud/Architeks/VPs and 39.5 in O My Slings 100.
> Would a 39 fit?
> TIA


 
I'd say so.  Your Pigalle 100 size throws me off, but a 39 looks like it would work according to your other sizes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If your CL size is usually 6.5, I think the 7.5 will be way too big.


----------



## LavenderIce

starrystar said:


> hello ladies! I order a Very prive from saks.com, i usually wear a 6.5 in CL, but this time i got myself a 7.5 instead because the 6.5 is sold out. I KNOW!!! CANNOT CONTROL MY TEMPTATION AND NEVER THINK LONG ENOUGH.
> 
> soo.... i was wondering do you guys think a one size up will be much of a difference? like a huge ones? anyone has the same experience like i do? thanks in advance!


 
I worry about the length for you.  Honestly though, you probably won't know until you actually try them on and if they are too big you can try adding heel grips or return/exchange them.


----------



## starrystar

oh adding heel grips helps? Thanks i will try that and see what happens.... Thank you so much lauren and lavenderIce!!!


----------



## geranium

Hi ladies, how does the sizing for the Sometimes cut out bootie?

I'm a size 6.5 in Simples, 7 for Decollete, 7 for O My Slings, 6.5 for VPs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hlp_28

Hi, does anyone know how the sizing runs for Decoltissimo Paillettes and Yoyo patents?? I'm a CL 35 in Simple and Pigalles. Thanks heaps


----------



## LavenderIce

hlp_28 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how the sizing runs for Decoltissimo Paillettes and Yoyo patents?? I'm a CL 35 in Simple and Pigalles. Thanks heaps


 
I've only tried on the kid decoltissimos and I found them true to size.  I think 35 would be okay in those.  You might want to see if anybody with smaller feet concurs.  As far as the Yoyo patents, I think most people go up a half or full size for them, so try 35.5 or 36.


----------



## LavenderIce

geranium said:


> Hi ladies, how does the sizing for the Sometimes cut out bootie?
> 
> I'm a size 6.5 in Simples, 7 for Decollete, 7 for O My Slings, 6.5 for VPs. Thanks in advance!


 
I have never tried on the Sometimes, but my guess is you can go with your VP or NP size for them.  However, I normally go up a half size in slings.  I think 37 will be okay for you.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi everyone!

My girlfriend wears as 38 in the Simples and a 38.5 in the Decolletes. I'm currently looking at getting her either the New Simple Pump or the Ron Ron in black patent. Now while I know she is a 37.5 in the New Simple pump, I'm not sure about the Ron Ron's. I've found one girl on here advising to size down half a size from the Decollette size which would In her case be a 38 then, but I've also read one contrarary opinion advising to go with the Decollete size.

So any of you on here own the Ron Ron and the Simple or the Decollette or maybe even all 3 and could give me some advice?

Also should I go with the Ron Ron or the New Simple Pump?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

It seems like the general consensus for the Ron Ron is to get 1/2 a size up from your normal US size.  Some people go a whole size up for the Decollete, some people go up only 1/2 a size, so for the Ron Ron, some might get 1/2 size down from their Decollete size, some might get their Decollete size.  HTH!


----------



## LavenderIce

TaishasMan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My girlfriend wears as 38 in the Simples and a 38.5 in the Decolletes. I'm currently looking at getting her either the New Simple Pump or the Ron Ron in black patent. Now while I know she is a 37.5 in the New Simple pump, I'm not sure about the Ron Ron's. I've found one girl on here advising to size down half a size from the Decollette size which would In her case be a 38 then, but I've also read one contrarary opinion advising to go with the Decollete size.
> 
> So any of you on here own the Ron Ron and the Simple or the Decollette or maybe even all 3 and could give me some advice?
> 
> Also should I go with the Ron Ron or the New Simple Pump?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
I say go with the Ron Ron and get her Decollette size.  If it's too big she can add footpetals or heelgrips.


----------



## hlp_28

LavenderIce said:


> I've only tried on the kid decoltissimos and I found them true to size. I think 35 would be okay in those. You might want to see if anybody with smaller feet concurs. As far as the Yoyo patents, I think most people go up a half or full size for them, so try 35.5 or 36.


 
Thanks Lavender. Found a 36, but will be too big


----------



## TaishasMan

Thanks LavenderIce and Laureenthemean for your advice...looks like one will have to start a poll here about which size fits right in the Ron Ron's.  I could get my hands on the 38 right now, so I might just try those first and then return them if they don't fit.

Thanks again so much girls for your quick replies!


----------



## surlygirl

TM - I would go with the 38. I tried the Ron Ron and had to go down a 1/2 size from my Decollete size. Good luck!


----------



## TaishasMan

Thanks surlygirl.

So all you girls basically suggest to get her regular simple size then, huh? That would be a 38 as well.  Her normal U.S. size as she says is a 7.5 however in most Gucci's she's a 37.


----------



## Tampachic

xegbl said:


> Does anyone knows the sizing for Jaws?



Sorry, may be too late with a response but I have the Jaws and they are the same size as my Decolette's and NP's.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tampachic

laureenthemean said:


> I found them TTS.  I would get them in my Pigalle 120 size.



Thank you *Laureen*!  

What size patent Rolando would I be?
40.5 in Jaws, Decolettes 868, and Np's.
40 in 120 Patent Pigalles...

I have narrow feet so looks like a 40.5 from the size guides people have posted.  Agree or disagree?  

I am sad, I pre-ordered the 40 from BG and now I can't find the 40.5 anywhere!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I agree, 40.5 for the Rolando.


----------



## JuneHawk

I have a question about the Armadillos.  

I was at NM a couple of weeks ago and tried them on.  I tried a 38 which was a snug on the toe box but could have been a bit more snug on the heel, even though they weren't falling off.  Granted, my feet were a bit swollen because of the pregnancy. If I was to buy them, I think I'd buy the 38 and see how they work with non-swollen feet. I'm a US 7.5

The question is for those of you who have the Armadillos.  Did you go up a full size, half a size or did you get your true US size?  I don't have terrible wide feet but they are not narrow by any means. 

TIA!

June


----------



## daisyduke947

I've heard people getting their Very Prive size, *June*. But, correct me if I'm wrong, ladies!

If I were you, I'd wait until after you have your baby to try them on and decide, that way you don't have to deal with returning them. How did the smaller size fit? Did you try those on?


----------



## JuneHawk

No, I didn't try the 37.5 on.  I am going to wait until after the baby though   Hopefully they won't be gone by then!


----------



## daisyduke947

Okay. I think waiting would be the best bet. And then you can see what your darling baby thinks of them! Just think, they'll be your first purchase post-birth.  And every time you look at your daughter or son (which are you having? Do you know yet?), you will remember your most beautiful Armadillos. Your baby shoes! 

I definitely don't think they'll be gone. Come soon, baby! Mummy wants her shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

LOL.  It's a boy and he should be here ANY day now   ........yeah.....it's my first LOL


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww!! Definitely wait and we can see what he thinks about Mummy's shoes.


----------



## b00mbaka

How do the Libelle sandals run? I've never owned CLs before, but wear a size 8 1/2 in most high heel sandals. Would a 39 be too small?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The 39 would probably work.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks! Hopefully my order won't get cancelled!


----------



## jh4200

June, I'm so excited for you!  About the armadillos, I got my normal US size, while I sized up 1/2 size to my normal CL size for my leather VPs and can even go up a whole size for my satin and python VPs.  The armadillos in my normal CL size were too big, I walked right out of them.  HTH!


----------



## ylime

hlp_28 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how the sizing runs for Decoltissimo Paillettes and Yoyo patents?? I'm a CL 35 in Simple and Pigalles. Thanks heaps



I'm a US 8, 38.5 in Pigalles (100mm), and I ended up getting a 39 in the Yoyo patents. They fit just right, but are a @#&%! to break into. 

Are Rolandos and Decolletes same in sizing? I can't decide which one to get. Since I'm an US 8, would I be safe with a 39 in both, or should I go up to a 39.5?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^I'm a US size 8 and the 39 in both Rolandos and Decolletes work for me.  But at the same time, my Pigalle 100 size is 38 and my nude patent Yoyo 110s are 38.5.  So maybe you should go up to a 39.5.


----------



## sharbear508

shoecrazy said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Evita slingback runs? Thank you!


 
Don't think I saw a reply to this one and am wondering the same thing...

Thanks!


----------



## shoecrazy

sharbear508 said:


> Don't think I saw a reply to this one and am wondering the same thing...
> 
> Thanks!



I PM'ed Ledaatomica and she told me she went up a full size from her true US size. Then I tried on a pair and actually found that for me, I only had to go up 1/2 a size (same as my VP/NP size).


----------



## linpaddy

JuneHawk said:


> I have a question about the Armadillos.
> 
> I was at NM a couple of weeks ago and tried them on.  I tried a 38 which was a snug on the toe box but could have been a bit more snug on the heel, even though they weren't falling off.  Granted, my feet were a bit swollen because of the pregnancy. If I was to buy them, I think I'd buy the 38 and see how they work with non-swollen feet. I'm a US 7.5
> 
> The question is for those of you who have the Armadillos.  Did you go up a full size, half a size or did you get your true US size?  I don't have terrible wide feet but they are not narrow by any means.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> June



I went up half size and don't really know what to do now.

The toe box fits me fine but the heel is too big for me.  They were not falling off but the heels just don't fit right.  I don't think adding insoles would work cos' the heels don't cup my feet right.  It's kinda like having a little baby bump, if you know what I mean.  

I'm going to return them and reorder them in my regular size.  However, I'm worried that the toe box would be too snug.


----------



## Chaneller

What is the difference between *Decollete* and *RonRons*, except for the name? The shape looks the same in pics.   Is it the toe box size?


----------



## Chins4

^Check out this thread for an in depth discussion!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tion-about-ron-ron-and-other-pump-315024.html


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Just wanted to add my sizing experiences too.  I am a US size 8.  My feet are normal in width, but my heels are kinda skinny.

Very Prive - 38.5
No. Prive - 38.5
Clichy - 39
Decollette - 39
Peanut - 38.5
Pigalle 100 - 38.5
Lady Gres - 38.5
Simple Pump 70/85/100 - 38.5
Rolando - 39
Bruges - 38.5
Yoyo 110 - 38.5
ballet flats (don't know official name) - 38.5

I can do a 38 in VPs, patent Simples, and Pigalles, but have stuck with a 38.5 for comfort in the toe box.


----------



## Chins4

Might as well toss my experience into the ring as well. I'm a true 37 (UK 4/US 7)

Clichy 100 37
Decolette 37.5
Helmut 36
Lady Gres 36.5/37
Miss Fred 38
Pigalle 100 36
Privatita 36.5/37
Rolando 37
RonRon 37
Sevillana 37
Simple 85 37/37.5
Steva 100 37.5/38
Tenue 37
Triclo 37
VP 36.5/37


----------



## *Magdalena*

I guess I could use JoBaker's recommendation on a DC cobbler, but if anyone knows a good cobbler in the northern MD area that would be great.  DC is about 45 minutes from me-someone closer would be much better. thanks in advance


----------



## panrixx

aspark said:


> I did the same thing to the heel of my Simples - second time I ever wore them- and the guy at Shoe Savers was able to fix it. I got the Vibram soles put on too and they look great. It cost me 60 for the heel fix and 60 for the soles.


 
Glad you got your shoes repaired well but does $60 seem reasonable for soles.  The Vibram soles I sell are $14.50 so your cobbler is charging around $45 just to fit them.  Is that the average cost in the USA?


----------



## MissV

Wow the Pigalle size really fluctuate!


----------



## daisyduke947

THANK YOU, *oo_let_me_see* and *Chins*!!! That is actually VERY helpful for me! Thank you!

Do you two size up or down in shoes if you can't find a size that fits quite right? Do you stick with a looser shoe or get a smaller size for a tighter fit?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I'll throw in my $.02, I'm a US size 8.5, normal to wide:
Joli Noeud 100 39
Joli Noeud Dorcet 38.5 (tight on toes)
Declic 39
Rolando/Mad Mary 39
Clichy 120 39
Anemone (Pigalle 120) 38.5
Pigalle 100 39
Very Noeud 39


----------



## oxox

Will a 9 1/4 inch foot (toe to heel) fit into a size 8 Decollette (patent leather)? Sorry if they've been posted in here somewhere already. TIA! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Magdalena* said:


> I guess I could use JoBaker's recommendation on a DC cobbler, but if anyone knows a good cobbler in the northern MD area that would be great.  DC is about 45 minutes from me-someone closer would be much better. thanks in advance



I was just coming in this thread to look for a cobbler in DC.  Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

edit:  Sorry, misread your post.  If you're a US size 7 or 7.5, it might fit.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

daisyduke947 said:


> THANK YOU, *oo_let_me_see* and *Chins*!!! That is actually VERY helpful for me! Thank you!
> 
> Do you two size up or down in shoes if you can't find a size that fits quite right? Do you stick with a looser shoe or get a smaller size for a tighter fit?




daisy, I tend to size up if I'm in between sizes.  I like instant gratification, so if shoes are too tight, I know I won't wear them.


----------



## Chins4

^ I go the other way - I buy the smaller size because I prefer a snugger fit and in my experience CLs stretch. I'd rather have a couple of squished toe days to get a good fit than have to wear pads when shoes that fit stretch. 

But if needs must I'll buy the bigger shoe and make it fit like al CL addicts


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## oxox

Thanks!


----------



## sharbear508

Anyone know how the Tournicotis run? TIA!


----------



## bagpunk

my first CL, madeline, is 36.5 and i am a 36 (US 6). i thought it was going to be a tad too large, but it fits perfectly. 

not sure if this is still going to be the case after much use and stretching though... 
can i say that CL's peep toes should all be sized up by 0.5?
should i look for half a size up for VP too in this case? 

my feet are wide...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely go half a size up.  Especially if you have wide feet, I would go up half a size in just about everything except some of the d'Orsay styles and the Pigalle 120.


----------



## bagpunk

thaaaaaaanks!!!


----------



## jensweet1

alright, i know.  ive heard you ladies talk about the sizing and how much it varies...but can anyone give me a comparable brand for sizing?  I am looking into a pair of decolletes and unfortunatly am unable to try them on...i am ok with them being slightly big (i can put some type of inserts in) or slightly small (i can break them in or have them stretched).  does anyone have or wear a more inexpensive brand (aldo, nine west, etc?) that they would say is nearly the same size?  i am usually a 35.5 - 36.


----------



## lovely&amazing

In Decollete you will have to go a full size up from your US size. It is one of the smallest running CL's out there...I'm an 8 US and took a 39 in them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, the cheaper brands tend to run true to size, while CL almost always runs small.  I think for the Decollete, you'd need a 36-36.5.  It depends on your foot, though, and smaller sizes seem to run differently.  I'm an 8-8.5 in Nine West and a 39.5 in the Decollete.


----------



## gemruby41

CL's are the only shoes that I wear 40.5.  In expensive brands I wear 9 or 9.5.


----------



## Chaneller

Chins4 said:


> ^Check out this thread for an in depth discussion!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tion-about-ron-ron-and-other-pump-315024.html



Thanks a million. 

 I tried to 'Search' by typing RonRon istead of Ron Ron and that's why I didn't get any search results.


----------



## MsFrida

My darling bunions would like to know how the 4" Jolie Noeud mules/slides are in width..  $400 incl s/h is just toooo tempting... Any idea?


----------



## lulublue717

another VP sizing question..lot of you guys say TTS..but my NP my heels sticks out and very tight on me..(size 39)
does it mean VP I need size 39.5 or 39?? 
I'm true us 8.5
I can't decide and it's sad that I have to phone order them..so I would like to hear from you ladies~


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm a US 8.5 and pretty much wear 39 in all my CLs...Sorry, guess I'm not much help.


----------



## daisyduke947

I'm really confused, just a quick question. If you have very narrow feet, for the Lapono, do you size up a half size or a whole size? And is this a half size or a whole size up from whatever your Very Privé is?


----------



## ShiShi

I wear a 7.5 in regular shoes, but I usually get a 6.5 in heels.  What size Pigalles should I get?  A 37?


----------



## irishiris8

I vary between a 9 and 9.5 in US shoes, and I can wear a 39 in 120mm Pigalles, though a 39.5 works best... Are you talking 120mm?


----------



## ShiShi

Probably 100 as these will be my first pair.  Does the heel height make a difference in fit?  Ahh, there's so much learn!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I would get 37. I usually wear a 35.5 but I got these in a 35


----------



## irishiris8

I'm guessing 37 for you in 100mm


----------



## ShiShi

Thanks!  That's what I thought,  but I wanted to get input from the experts.


----------



## irishiris8

You might want to ask *laureenthemean*- she's the definite sizing expert around here! lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I'm flattered, *irish*!  *ShiShi*, I'm not really sure what your size is, b/c it seems to differ greatly.  I am a US 8.5,  but wear a 39 in the Pigalle 100, 38.5 in the Pigalle 120.  If you have narrow feet, definitely go with your true size.  If they're wide, you might want to go up half a size.  Also, my Pigalle 100 are satin, which I think might be stiffer than kid leather.  I think you'd be safe with the 37.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=ALTAARIELLELEOP!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DSAL%26
Need help with these.. can anyone tell me what are the calves measurement and how do they run ? ?

Thank you so much !!


----------



## ceseeber

I was wondering....if in the rare chance a pair of CL sing sings would happen to appear on eBay, what size would I need?
Architek 39.5, Privata 39.5, Decollete 40, Pigalle 39, narrow foot)....thanks


----------



## shoecrazy

I would say 39.5 or maybe 40.


----------



## ceseeber

thanks!


----------



## surlygirl

Hi, all. I'm typically a US 8.5. Trying to figure out my Lady Gres sizing. I am a 40 in decolletes, 39 in VPs, 39.5 for NPs. Are Lady Gres TTS? I'm thinking a 39 or a 39.5 would work, but am not sure and can't try them on! Thanks for your help!


----------



## shoecrazy

My LG are a full size up from my US size but if your foot is narrow to normal you could probably get away with a 39.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, shoe. I appreciate the quick response! I'm eyeing a 39.5 on the 'Bay so it seems like I could make them work. My foot is normal width. We'll see how the bidding goes!


----------



## daisyduke947

Actually, that's fantastic, *shoecrazy*. Since I have narrow feet and I'm a US 6.5, I guess I'll be able to wear the 37! Thank you!


----------



## aspark

I really want a pair of NP's and VP's-  

I'm a 39 in the Hai pump and 39 in the passmule pump - but a 39.5 in the simples (mostly because of my left foot-  my right foot could have totally fit in a 39).  

What size should I get in the NP and VP?  

I might just have to drive into town and try them on!


----------



## aspark

Shoe Savers in Houston really did save my brown simples.  The heel was scraped to the "bone" - and a gash about an inch long. 






While I had them there, they put on the Vibram sole


----------



## laureenthemean

I think you'd need a 39.5.  The Passmule is a d'Orsay style, which tends to fit more TTS than others.


----------



## aspark

Thanks!!   There are so many I'm lusting after right now.  My wallet is in trouble!


----------



## bagpunk

here i am again. i just received my first pigalle ever (second CL, after the madeline). i am normally 36 / US 6. since i bought this before i was too aware of CL's size variations, i confidently ordered a pair of 70 mm in 36. i have tried python pigalle 70 in 36.5 and they were between snug and a tiny bit loose-ish. 

it is about 4 pm where i am here and i heard our feet are sort of bigger in the afternoon. the pigalles i just received are patent turtle shell /tortoise. they are really snug, and i can feel the walls of the shoes in the toe boxes on all of the tips of my toes except for the large toe. i am thinking, the way the shoes are designed, with the pointy bits and all, this is to be expected. or is it? i can see half of my right pinky toe!! and the crease between my largest toe and the toe next to it. and yes, only on the right side. 

it does not help that i am not used to heels or pointy shoes. perhaps this is how it feels to wear a pair? and not a sign that they are too small for me?

how do i know if my pigalles are in fact too small for me? should i have gone a half a size up?

thanks...


----------



## bagpunk

I just saw the size guide summary. Looks like for wide footed persons, we need to go up half a size for Pigalle 100, and TTS for Pigalle 70. I am wondering if the wider-footed amongst us experienced that they need to go up by half a size even for the 70 to be comfortable? Does this make the back / heels loose / slip out?


----------



## shoecrazy

I went up a 1/2 size (from my US size) in the tortoise pigalle 70 - they were a little tight at first but now they're my most comfortable Louboutins. I have to take them to the cobbler because I've worn them out so quickly. I LOVE those shoes.


----------



## bagpunk

i don't think they have half a size up. they have one size up in the patent tortoise. you think it will be too large for me?


----------



## shoecrazy

Probably but it depends on what you're comfortable with - lately I've been buying my higher heels a little larger and putting in a cheap ball-of-foot pad - it makes them so much more comfortable. This may not work well with the pigalles though because the sides are already so low, the foot may fall out.


----------



## snf8

im going to be taking my CLs to jacks in SF on monday...wish me luck!


*aspark*, im glad they were able to save your lovely CLs!!


----------



## rubystar

Hi all, anyone have experience of the Exi flat (peeptoe)?

I've done a search but cant find reference to these exact ones, I know flats are said to run 1/2 sz small but on Nap it says these are true to size.

The ones I'm looking at are on sale so no returns.

Advice welcome, Thanks


----------



## Lady Vee

laureenthemean said:


> I went up half a size, and it was still pretty tight on me.


 
New to the site, English girl, always been obsessed by shoes but recently gone Louboutin insane.  Laureen girl you are my new CL icon!  Loving your collection, now my husband will kill me as he said one pair of CL's (or Choos) a season and I now want your nude declics and blue suede rolandos on top of the Lapono!

My qu is although I am a bit late to get hold of a pair, you say to go a size up in this style yes?  Plus what would you consider a bargain price - in your opinion?  Also, as a 36 what size would I need in the declic and rolando now that your collection has inspired me further!!  Ta for help, your knowledge appreciated


----------



## laureenthemean

Lady Vee said:


> New to the site, English girl, always been obsessed by shoes but recently gone Louboutin insane.  Laureen girl you are my new CL icon!  Loving your collection, now my husband will kill me as he said one pair of CL's (or Choos) a season and I now want your nude declics and blue suede rolandos on top of the Lapono!
> 
> My qu is although I am a bit late to get hold of a pair, you say to go a size up in this style yes?  Plus what would you consider a bargain price - in your opinion?  Also, as a 36 what size would I need in the declic and rolando now that your collection has inspired me further!!  Ta for help, your knowledge appreciated



First of all, thank you for the compliments!  

Hm, I'm not sure which styles you are talking about.  I haven't tried the Lapono, and sizing sometimes differs in the smaller sizes, but it seems like most people go up a whole size in this style.  I think you're talking about the nude Clichy, right?  My Declics are yellow.  I have the nude Clichy 120, in which I recommend going up half a size.  Sizing might be different on the Clichy 100.  I also went up half a size in the Declic, but if you have narrow feet, you can stick to your true size.  I also only went up half a size in the Rolando, but others have gone up a whole size.  I think I have shortish toes, which might be part of the reason why.  

As far as pricing for the Lapono, I would say that $400 is a good price, and $500 is okay.  

BTW, my feet are normal to wide.  Hope that helps!


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, is this decoltissimo?? Anyone knows how the sizing runs??

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5034210QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Thinking of this or the Paillettes VPs, any opinions?? Thanks


----------



## pwecious_323

Help ladies: I usually wear 6.5 in other American brands, but in Louboutins, my sizing are all over the place...example: Prive and No prives are in 37, yoyos in 37, but I tried the Simple pumps in 85, it seems that i wear 36.5...is that right?? Please help!! thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## *Magdalena*

any sizing advice on the C'est moi bootie??  Im usually 38.5 in CL...but 39 in Decolette & Simples...TIA


----------



## Lady Vee

Thx for all the advice and sorry to get your declics and clichy's mixed up!!  I thought Clichy was another way of saying Declic so that's how much I know!!!

Will think over all you said, determined to start the collection asap.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Okay I am ready to plunge into the Declic world after being inspired by so many LOVELY ones I've seen around here. So my question is - do you go 1/2 size up from your VP size in these? I'm a 37 in Simple and VP. A 36.5 in Decoltissmo. A 37.5 in Activa. Generally a 36.5 in non-CL's. Am I a 37.5 in Declic????? Please help cause I have to phone order and wont have time to go to a store to try on. Foot is narrow at heel and wider just below toe box. Stupid feet. TIA! 

PS The declics I want are suede.....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I have wide-ish feet and went up half a size from my true US size.  The toe box on the Declic is pretty forgiving, so I think you should go with 37.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

hmm...see when we say true us size you mean non CL (ie Nine West) size right? Which is a 6 1/2.....So you think I could do them same as my VP size.....argh I wish I could try them on tomorrow! Bummer. Thanks for the tip....now I have to see if they have a 37! Wish me luck!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

And thanks Laureen - you are one my CL 's.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, actually, I am an 8.5 in Nine West (most of the time).  I haven't tried VPs yet, but I don't think anyone has gone up more than half a size for a Declics.


----------



## jh4200

I would agree, half a size is the way to go - my new declics are actually a whole size up, because that was all they had, and they fit great with some padding in them, but half a size would have been perfect.


----------



## Leefi

how forgiving are the very prive pony orlato pumps? more TTS or go up?? thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

Leefi said:


> how forgiving are the very prive pony orlato pumps? more TTS or go up?? thanks!


 
IMO, they are forgiving.  My VP size is the same as my Simple size which I consider my true CL size.


----------



## Lady Vee

In the UK the place to get your soles relaquered or any repair is Harrods who send them to a cobbler (forgotten his name but can find out if anyone needs it).  He is the only man in London (apparently) who can relaquer Laboutins and for that service it is only £20.  Not bad!  Hope that helps UK girlies


----------



## Leefi

LavenderIce said:


> IMO, they are forgiving.  My VP size is the same as my Simple size which I consider my true CL size.



thanks!!


----------



## daisyduke947

For those of you with narrow feet, could you tell me how you sized your feet for the Joli Noeud Dorcet and the Lapono, please? What sizes ended up fitting? Thank you!


----------



## jh4200

I am a true US 9, although when something CL is recommended as being TTS, that means 39.5 for me because I have a wider foot.  I got my Jolis in a 39, and they were a big tight at the toe, but were fine with a little stretching.  So my guess is that for a narrow foot, these shoes are TTS and wouldn't require any stretching.  Make sense?


----------



## daisyduke947

Fantastic, thank you, *jh4200*!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I know this question has been done to DEATH, but...

_Can_ I get away with a 38.5 in patent VP if I am a US size 8 with med width feet?? My other CL styles are 38.5 (except for my tiny, tiny Decolletes which took me to the 39 club).

Thank you, my Loves!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sounds like it would work.  I thought you were only supposed to go up half a size for the VP?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks, *Laureen*...I've been researching for an hour and a half through these threads and some tPFers swear they are tts and others say 1/2 size up...so confused.

Coincidentally, most of the "1/2 size up'ers" are US size 8 like moi...


----------



## jh4200

lovely, I think you'd be fine with a 38.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You know, I had read that too, but a little while ago someone started a thread about VP sizing, and a LOT of people said that it was 1/2 size up, and that they highly doubt it was TTS.


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Awww_ snap! Thanks *Jh* and *Laureen*!

I've got a bid on a pair...wish me luck...


----------



## jh4200

Oooh, good luck!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I have a pair of kid leather VP's in a 35. They were VERY snug in the toe-box area when I got them, but then stretched and are actually a bit big now (my heel slips forward, causing me to put in those foot petals heel liners).
NOW.. I found out that one of the boutique's had a pair of Nude VP's in a 35 only.. so I made the impulse purchase & they're on their way to me now .. but since it is patent leather, will they be TOO tight? Will stretching them at a cobbler make a difference in patent leather?
(Oh, I'm a 5 in US sizing).


----------



## daisyduke947

I know the patent is harder to stretch. You should be okay, but you can wear them around with socks so they only stretch a little, not too much. I think it's more worth it (and cheaper) than taking them to a cobbler, because it's free.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Thanks *daisy*! I actually did that with my kid VP's! Worked well!.. when I was doing that it kind of made me lose blood circulation in a few of my toes though lol


----------



## daisyduke947

You can buy a shoe stretcher so you don't have to put your foot in.


----------



## show pony

hi girls
with the ernesta i know it says to go up a size. i'm usually a 7 and i'm eyeing some on ebay but it's bizarre the seller emailed me with the length measurements of the 38.5 and they sound like they could fit me. that's a whole 1.5 sizes up eek! 

can anyone give me the go ahead that the sizing is tiny?


----------



## Veelyn

I am confused about sizing.. If I am a US sz 11, what would be size be for CL's? 41?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Usual European sizing would dictate that you are a 41, but CLs run small, so you're probably more like a 41.5 most of the time.


----------



## ylime

show pony said:


> hi girls
> with the ernesta i know it says to go up a size. i'm usually a 7 and i'm eyeing some on ebay but it's bizarre the seller emailed me with the length measurements of the 38.5 and they sound like they could fit me. that's a whole 1.5 sizes up eek!
> 
> can anyone give me the go ahead that the sizing is tiny?



If it helps, I'm an 8 and the 38.5 were too small, but 39 fit.


----------



## MomofLily

Hi,
could anybody help?

From Manolo's i wear size 38.5 (i have 5 pairs of shoes, all fit), from Jimmy Choo's wear 39.

I would like to buy one of these shoes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370075551592&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130242340212&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120293172046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120293120681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

but which size???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not sure about the others, but for the first one (white Joli Noeud Dorcet), you might want a 38.5.  I'm usually a US 8.5, and the 38.5 in these was tight in the toe box, but fit perfectly lengthwise.  The 39 was more comfortable width-wise, but a bit too long.


----------



## omgblonde

I'm so confused right now, I'm a UK size 8.. what's my CL size? Some places are saying 41 & some 42?! Thanks!


----------



## madeofdreams

If I wear 39.5 for O My Sling, does that mean that that's my sizing for all Louboutin shoes? I have heard that one typically has to go half to one size up for Louboutins. It's extremely difficult to get my hands on a pair of Louboutins to try where I live because they are usually sold out (for my size!). I usually wear US39 for my Tods ballerinas. FYI, O My Sling is the slingback with the rounded top and I am looking to purchase non- open toed Louboutins. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not necessarily.  It can differ from style to style.  I go up half a size for most styles in CL, but some are TTS and others are a whole size up.


----------



## Veelyn

So do/can declics fit TTS or a 1/2 size up?


----------



## christine0628

Help, please!

I ordered 2 pairs of shoes "guessing" they will fit OK due to the measurements, BUT am a little worried...

So I have Eventa in 39.5 which fit OK other than tight toe box, NP slings in 40 fit fine, O My slings in 40 which are tight in toe box.  I wear a US 8.5M.  

For the Joli Noeud Dorcet and the Fontanete, what size would you suggest?  I ordered 39 in Joli and 40 in Fontanete.  Did I order too small for Joli and too big for Fontanete?  What do you think?  I guess I'll just have to wait and see when they come in the mail.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jh4200

I think you're probably fine on the Joli - the d'orsay styles tend to run a little larger than other styles.  I went TTS and they were a little tight on my feet, but were ok with stretching.  I would guess that 1/2 size up is perfect for you, since based on your other shoes it seems like you have a slightly wider foot like I do.  I don't have fontanetes, so I can't help you there, but I think they'll probably be ok, and you can always do a little padding if necessary.


----------



## laureenthemean

Veelyn said:


> So do/can declics fit TTS or a 1/2 size up?



Most go half a size up, but if you have narrow feet, you might be able to get your true size.


----------



## surlygirl

christine0628 said:


> Help, please!
> 
> I ordered 2 pairs of shoes "guessing" they will fit OK due to the measurements, BUT am a little worried...
> 
> So I have Eventa in 39.5 which fit OK other than tight toe box, NP slings in 40 fit fine, O My slings in 40 which are tight in toe box. I wear a US 8.5M.
> 
> For the Joli Noeud Dorcet and the Fontanete, what size would you suggest? I ordered 39 in Joli and 40 in Fontanete. Did I order too small for Joli and too big for Fontanete? What do you think? I guess I'll just have to wait and see when they come in the mail.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
I think you should be fine with the Jolis. I'm also an 8.5 US and my Jolis are a 39 and fit well.

The Fontanetes may be a bit big, but as *jh* said nothing a little padding can't fix. I would probably go with a 39.5 in the Fontanete.


----------



## christine0628

surlygirl said:


> I think you should be fine with the Jolis. I'm also an 8.5 US and my Jolis are a 39 and fit well.
> 
> The Fontanetes may be a bit big, but as *jh* said nothing a little padding can't fix. I would probably go with a 39.5 in the Fontanete.


 

Phew.  OK.  Thanks JH and Surly...I can be at peace until the shipment arrives!


----------



## jh4200

You're welcome - I completely understand the sizing panic - I'm always concerned until the shoes finally arrive!


----------



## TreyMackenzie

At the flagship Nordstrom in Seattle I had my foot measured, and the salon shoe salesman said I was a nine, and I wanted these Chanel sneakers, and they had to order them in a 41. Anywaysssss my story does have a reason for helping with this question. What size would I be in a Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120mm since I'm a 41 in Chanel sneakers?


----------



## e_pinpin

Hi, can anyone please help tell me how the bruges run? (keeping my fingers crossed that they run big but I guess not!!) need some confirmation please TIA


----------



## Samia

I just read through the thread, I am going for O My sling, so I should be going up 1/2 to i size up? there are many different replies here, can someone help me? TIA
Also, I normally go upto 3.25" in heels, but these are about 4", are they comfy?
TIA again


----------



## shoecrazy

The toe box of the O My is similar to the decollete so if you have decolletes, I'd go for the same size.


----------



## *Magdalena*

is NP sizing the same as VP? and if im 38.5 in VPs, do you think i can do 38 in NP and be ok??  ush:


----------



## rockvixen76

the annoying part about this is when your feet are a size US 12, UK 8, EU 42 somewhat limits me to TTS shoes!!! damn


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Magdalena* said:


> is NP sizing the same as VP? and if im 38.5 in VPs, do you think i can do 38 in NP and be ok?? ush:


 
My NP and VP sizes are the same. I take a 38.5 in both. I tried a 38 in NPS before but the length was a little too short.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, please help. I am a sz 35 in most Cls - patent simples, pigalles. Should I get a 35 or 35.5 in patent decollete??

And anyone seen a simple in peacock colour  before??? Is it similar to teal???

TIA =)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

e_pinpin said:


> Hi, can anyone please help tell me how the bruges run? (keeping my fingers crossed that they run big but I guess not!!) need some confirmation please TIA


 
My Bruges are my usual CL size (1/2 size up from my US size). Same size as my VPs, NPs, Simples, etc.


----------



## jh4200

hlp_28 said:


> Hi ladies, please help. I am a sz 35 in most Cls - patent simples, pigalles. Should I get a 35 or 35.5 in patent decollete??
> 
> And anyone seen a simple in peacock colour before??? Is it similar to teal???
> 
> TIA =)


 
I would probably say 35.5 - I had to go half a size up from my simples to my decolletes.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks jh4200.

Anyone know how the decoltissimo runs?? I read that some people size down, wonder whether I should get 34.5 (1/2 size down from my simples).

Thanks gals


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ My Decoltissimos ran true to my US size (1/2 size smaller than my usual CL size). But I know smaller sizes can run differently so wait for one of the ladies who also has small feet to chime in.


----------



## kittenslingerie

How true to size are the Miss Tack patent style pumps? Anyone have a pair that can chime in? I wear a 10 US and a 41 in most euro designers...


----------



## shoecrazy

If the Miss Tack is like the Miss Tick, they run big compared to most CLs - I went for my true US size and still need a 1/2 insole in one shoe.


----------



## snf8

i am sure this has been talked about before so im sorry for posting it again but i wanted to know what everyone did for the clichy 100.  in US i am either a 7.5 or 8 and my declics are 38.  would a 37.5 fit???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You need at least a 38.


----------



## snf8

aww thats too bad! but thanks!

does anyone know where i could still find the clichy? i read somewhere they were going to phase it out?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^AFAIK, they were only available at the boutiques.  You can call and see if they have any available, and also if they're being phased out.


----------



## kittenslingerie

shoecrazy said:


> If the Miss Tack is like the Miss Tick, they run big compared to most CLs - I went for my true US size and still need a 1/2 insole in one shoe.


I hope they are comparable, because then Barney's has my size. Thanks.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I'm getting a pair of Ariella ankle boots. Do they run TTS? And is the fit like the C'est Moi? Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## coco911

Hi everyone!

I need help regarding the sizing of Babel suede boots. I'm a size 11 wide, sometimes 11.5, so the only Louboutins that fits me are size 42, if I'm lucky... are they running TTS? The VP fits very tight around my toes, but the length is fine, if that can help. Since suede stretch a lot, that could be a good option. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## xegbl

Is there any difference in sizing between patent (e.g. nude / black) and normal leather? Do you guys go half a size up for patent? I tried 38 in the Pailiettes and I think they're just right (though a bit loose in my smaller left foot). Should I get 38.5 or 38 for patent nude?

Thanks!!

PS: Just got a call from CL boutique...


----------



## sdesaye

I don't change sizing for NP/VP at all, but patent is going to be the bigger challenge to break-in.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I'm not sure if I'm the minority or not, but I just received my Nude VP's w/ nude tip in a size 5 and they're about a 0.5 size bigger than my black kid leather VP's in a size 5. My heel already slips out of the black


----------



## xegbl

LanaThaSTAR said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the minority or not, but I just received my Nude VP's w/ nude tip in a size 5 and they're about a 0.5 size bigger than my black kid leather VP's in a size 5. My heel already slips out of the black


 
Really, hhm.. then I might need to get 38 in that case then.


----------



## xegbl

sdesaye said:


> I don't change sizing for NP/VP at all, but patent is going to be the bigger challenge to break-in.


 
I was thinking of getting it a bit bigger cos patent does not stretch as much as leather after wear and I can use gel inserts for comfort....


----------



## frozendiva

I have the black patent VPs. I went up from a usual US 6 to a 6.5.


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ My Decoltissimos ran true to my US size (1/2 size smaller than my usual CL size). But I know smaller sizes can run differently so wait for one of the ladies who also has small feet to chime in.


 
the same here and im US 8


----------



## snf8

okay here are the pics!


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi all,
I wear a 40 in the 70mm Pigalle (patent leather), a 40 in the black Mesh Kitty, and a 39.5 in the leather Kika. The 40&#8217;s give me some wiggle room that I have to wear a insert at the back of the shoe, but my toes don&#8217;t get squished. Do you think I would fit into a 39.5 Sixties? Does the leather stretch? Or should I just wait for a size 40? Thanks so much!


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi,

Bit of a shoe criss I've been searching for Christian Louboutin Declic Suede Pumps Electric blue  size 36 1/2 Uk 6 1/2 US Can't find them any where on eBay. However i rang a couple of stores and they have a size 4 uk. 

Do you think i should buy them?...And insert pads etc to fit my foot.

The shape of my foot is slim with medium width and and my bone sticks out so i'm wanting advice. PLEASE HELP!!

Thank you.


----------



## **shoelover**

I own a pair of mad mary's patent in size 3 uk which is my normal size however i feel that the toe box is a little to tight. Worn them out once for a couple of hours but felt my toes where getting squished so do i keep them or sell them on and find a half size up. 

 Any suggestions on how i can open them out?


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I've gone through this thread and I am getting confused about the sizing for lady gres. I'm thinking of getting a pair of lady gres in suede. Could any of you wonderful ladies please advise on the sizing? TIA!!

My sizing is as follows:

Simple 70   35.5
New simple 35-35.5
Iowas 70   35.5
Ernestas  36
Joli 70  36
NP 70 35.5-36
Pigalles 70  35
Yoyo 85 35
Materna wedges  35


----------



## jh4200

My guess would be that a 35.5 would fit you best.


----------



## mscawaii

Oh no... I could only find 35 and 36, no 35.5. Should I wait for 35.5 to appear or just get 35 and stretch it?


----------



## jh4200

Well, if you desperately want them now, I'm sure you could stretch the 35s, or get the 36s and use some padding.  I think either would work okay.


----------



## mscawaii

Thanks so much for your help!! I'll see if I can wait... But I've been waiting like forever... ush:


----------



## MyPinkPony

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi all,
> I wear a 40 in the 70mm Pigalle (patent leather), a 40 in the black Mesh Kitty, and a 39.5 in the leather Kika. The 40s give me some wiggle room that I have to wear a insert at the back of the shoe, but my toes dont get squished. Do you think I would fit into a 39.5 Sixties? Does the leather stretch? Or should I just wait for a size 40? Thanks so much!


bump - Can anyone give feedback on the fit for the Sixties ?


----------



## bagpunk

my non-CL size is 36 and i got away with being able to wear the pigalle 70 in both 36 (a tad tight) and 36.5 (a tad loose).

i am looking at a patent simple 85 in size 36. do you think they will be too tight for me? will this be too risky? and i should perhaps wait for a 36.5 pair to come along? or you think i can get away with it? any of you had any experience with getting a patent simple 85 in your 'normal size'?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't have experience with the patent Simple 85, but I can tell you about my striped Simple 100s.  I got them in 38.5 b/c they are rare and I couldn't pass up the price, but I need a 39.  I would think that patent is even less forgiving.


----------



## laureenthemean

MyPinkPony said:


> bump - Can anyone give feedback on the fit for the Sixties ?


The Sixties is sort of a d'Orsay style, so I think you could get away with it.


----------



## jh4200

Bagpunk, in my experience, for whatever crazy reason, the patent simples actually feel looser than the kid ones - I know it makes no sense, but it's true.  That being said, I have both of them in the same size, which is half a size up for me - the kids took a lot of breaking in, but the patents were pretty comfortable right away.  I suspect I could have gotten them in my normal size, but they would have taken some breaking in then.  If you're looking at a HTF pair, then I think you could go with the 36, but if it's a more common pair you should probably wait since the 36.5 will be more comfortable.


----------



## MyPinkPony

laureenthemean said:


> The Sixties is sort of a d'Orsay style, so I think you could get away with it.


Thanks so much!


----------



## javaboo

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi all,
> I wear a 40 in the 70mm Pigalle (patent leather), a 40 in the black Mesh Kitty, and a 39.5 in the leather Kika. The 40s give me some wiggle room that I have to wear a insert at the back of the shoe, but my toes dont get squished. Do you think I would fit into a 39.5 Sixties? Does the leather stretch? Or should I just wait for a size 40? Thanks so much!



I had a pair of sixties before and I went 1/2 size up from my US size. I sold it a while ago so I can't remember whether I can size down or not. Leather does stretch though.


----------



## javaboo

jh4200 said:


> Bagpunk, in my experience, for whatever crazy reason, the patent simples actually feel looser than the kid ones - I know it makes no sense, but it's true.  That being said, I have both of them in the same size, which is half a size up for me - the kids took a lot of breaking in, but the patents were pretty comfortable right away.  I suspect I could have gotten them in my normal size, but they would have taken some breaking in then.  If you're looking at a HTF pair, then I think you could go with the 36, but if it's a more common pair you should probably wait since the 36.5 will be more comfortable.



Yes, some times I feel that my patent shoes gets stretched easier than my kid ones.


----------



## bagpunk

38.5 is your none CL size yes?



laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't have experience with the patent Simple 85, but I can tell you about my striped Simple 100s.  I got them in 38.5 b/c they are rare and I couldn't pass up the price, but I need a 39.  I would think that patent is even less forgiving.


----------



## bagpunk

thanks for that input. 

if i recall correctly, i was surprised to find the 36 (my non CL size) simples in water snake to fit nicely. i think they were 36 anyway. i am planning to go back for a second look, for the style, and now for the size.

thanks gals!

by the way, speaking of HTF, are the pink greasepaint simples considered HTF? i like them and am not to concerned if they are or not, but curious. thanks again!



jh4200 said:


> Bagpunk, in my experience, for whatever crazy reason, the patent simples actually feel looser than the kid ones - I know it makes no sense, but it's true.  That being said, I have both of them in the same size, which is half a size up for me - the kids took a lot of breaking in, but the patents were pretty comfortable right away.  I suspect I could have gotten them in my normal size, but they would have taken some breaking in then.  If you're looking at a HTF pair, then I think you could go with the 36, but if it's a more common pair you should probably wait since the 36.5 will be more comfortable.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, my normal non-CL size is 38.5.  The pink greasepaints are pretty HTF.  I don't think they were available in the US.


----------



## geranium

Sorry if this has been asked before. How do the New Simples run? (the ones with the platform, 120mm). Do they fit the same as say... the Simple 85?

If I'm a 6.5 in the Simple 85, should I go for a 6 or stick to 6.5 in the New Simples?

Thanks in advance!

Edited to add: I'm referring to Patent Leather


----------



## shopalot

sharbear I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## jh4200

The new simples run large, for a CL.  I had to go up a half size for my simples, and down a half size for my new simples.  I would say you should get a 6 or even a 5.5.


----------



## dtailOriented

Hello I am interested in getting my second pair of CLs the first I purchased without research they are small .  I am thinking of getting the Orniron black calf 100.  I am a true us 9.5.  Any  help would be great.


----------



## heat97

hey ladies--- i need some enabling hopefully hahah I am "watching" a pair of patent decolletes and am trying to figure out whether i can make it work.  Below is my current CL collection and sizing:

1) Matador- size 37
2) Whipstitched Suede Pump (very similar to the VP) -size 37
3) Patent Jolie Noued D'orsay- Size 37
4) Milk/Nude New Patent Simple - Size 37 
5) 70mm Satin Joli - 37.5

Do you think I could do the 37.5 in the decollete??


----------



## shoecrazy

You might be able to do a 37.5 but I know a lot of people have a full size difference between their new simples and decolletes. I think it's much better to err on the side of too big when it comes to the decolletes, speaking as someone who owns them in two different sizes!


----------



## heat97

^^ thanks shoecrazy... is the concern mainly the tightness in the toe box?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^For me, going up a whole size in the Decollete was perfect lengthwise and in the toe box.


----------



## heat97

thank you guys!!! if only i could amputate my pinky toe.........they would prob be perfect.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

Hi I need help on sizing for these . Are these decolletes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## evolkatie

heat97, i have both patent decolette and new simples in 37.5. The decoletes are a little too small and my new simples are a little too big (i have thick heel grips in them). IMO the 38 would've been better for me for the decolletes. It just depends on how wide your feet are.


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> 
> Hi I need help on sizing for these . Are these decolletes?
> 
> Thanks in advance



 Looks like Ron Rons.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Yeah Laureen is right. I went up a full size from my US size but many people only go a 1/2 size up.


----------



## jh4200

Shopalicious, I think those are Ron Rons.  In which case you should go with your simple size.


----------



## Shopalicious

Thanks Laureen and jh4200.. !!


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey .. I am wondering if I should buy the declic in my ron ron size ?


----------



## Shopalicious

Thank you so much !!


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm about the same size for Ron Rons and Declics...


----------



## meggyg8r

I just sent my shoes (1 pair of CLs and 3 pairs of MBs) away to a cobbler in Missouri whom I found on a cobbler's resource board.  He does a lot of work with Louboutins and other high-end shoes.  I will post pics when he sends them back!


----------



## jh4200

Shopalicious, I agree with shoe crazy.  My ron rons and declics are the same size (or they should be, if I hadn't gotten my declics a half size too big just because that was all the had!)


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm eager to find out how that goes! I just got some shoes back from my local cobbler and he did a ****ty job. He put on panrixx's red soles for me, and then painted the sides black to disguise them from the side but was really messy with the paint and got it all over the sides of the shoes!  Fortunately it was my four daily-wear workhorse pairs of low-heeled CLs but still I'm not happy.

So anyway, I'd love to find a cobbler I can send my shoes away to!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I will definitely post on how it goes and put up pictures.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed because one of the pairs I sent him is my wedding shoes and if those get ruined I will absolutely die.  Like literally, fall on the floor and be dead.


----------



## shoecrazy

BTW your puppy is ADORABLE and I'm not even a dog person!


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe thanks   I'm a little obsessed with him right now (thus all the pictures) because we get to pick him up from the breeder's in 1 week.  I've been dying for a Boston Terrier for a year now and I am one week from having one!!! Not to mention that puppies are the cutest things ever.


----------



## ColdSteel

I think I'll give Jack's on Sutton a shot. My ballerines REALLY need to be resoled. The heel's worn down a lot! I hope he can save the signed part of the shoe!







Is it easy to get a pair of flats' heels redone?


----------



## Leescah

Hi Ladies, I have a question about the Decolzep! I have a pair of Decolletes which I needed to get in my true size (surprisingly!) and they're a lovely snug fit - since I have narrow feet and have major trouble getting shoes not to slop off my heels (even though the length will always be ok). So my question is - seeing as the Decolzep is effectively a Decollete with a platform - is the fit/sizing etc exactly the same with these 2 styles? Or is there still some variations in fitting between the 2?

TIS


----------



## snf8

just make sure you tell them not to cover the signed part of the shoe.  they should be able to do it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Does anyone know how the Jo 70mm patent peep toe thick heel pumps run? They have a pic on Barneys.com.


----------



## natassha68

*ShoeCrazy*- Are you in Mass ??





shoecrazy said:


> I'm eager to find out how that goes! I just got some shoes back from my local cobbler and he did a ****ty job. He put on panrixx's red soles for me, and then painted the sides black to disguise them from the side but was really messy with the paint and got it all over the sides of the shoes!  Fortunately it was my four daily-wear workhorse pairs of low-heeled CLs but still I'm not happy.
> 
> So anyway, I'd love to find a cobbler I can send my shoes away to!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hi, ladies I have a question I pre ordered the alta nodo in a 37, but now for some reason I'm having second thoughts. Do you think I they will run small or large. I normally wear a 36 or 37 depending upon the shoe? I also ordered the multi armadillos in a 37 too, should i have gone up or down or is this size fine?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think for both you should go with either your true size or 1/2 size up.


----------



## shoecrazy

kittenslingerie said:


> Does anyone know how the Jo 70mm patent peep toe thick heel pumps run? They have a pic on Barneys.com.



I used to have a pair - 1/2 a size up from my US size (same as VP/NP) was perfect for me.


----------



## shoecrazy

natassha68 said:


> *ShoeCrazy*- Are you in Mass ??



Yes, but I'm 3 hrs. from Boston


----------



## natassha68

*Shoecrazy*- I'm in Boston, there is a place called "santa cross" on Tremont st. downtown, its where saks and barneys send their shoe to get any work done, and they do red vibram's.. I have also had work done on my leather jackets and bags... may be worth a trip ..


----------



## shoecrazy

Thanks Natassha, that's really good to know. I sometimes have to go in for work so I'll check it out.


----------



## natassha68

here's the address :  Santa Cross  151 Tremont St. Boston, 617 426 6978


----------



## ylime

How do the Miss Marples run? And Jolie Noued D'orsay?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## techie81

ylime said:


> How do the Miss Marples run? And Jolie Noued D'orsay?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Not sure about the Miss Marples, but the Joli Noeuds were TTS for me (I'm a 35). Not sure how it runs in larger sizes but I'm pretty sure they're TTS as well!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ I've also heard lately that they aren't good on narrow feet, which makes me really sad. Lots of heel slippage.


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ I've also heard lately that they aren't good on narrow feet, which makes me really sad. Lots of heel slippage.



Even wide feet.  I had to put heel pads in mine. They're perfect now though. :okay:


----------



## daisyduke947

Really? Good to know! Hopefully a pair will end up working for me, thanks!


----------



## downrabbithole

All of the high end stores in NYC refer you to the same shop on 56th St. I went to 56th and didn't realized they had moved and ended up going to the wrong place to repair my CLs that had been damaged by stepping on a subway grate. I didn't realize it until I went to pick them up and freaked out, but he did an excellent job for only $8! He even fixed the tap too.

I forget the name, but I will have to look it up.


----------



## Missrocks

I have heard to go up 1/2 size on the ballerina flats...
Has anyone been able to go TTS in them? Also, does anyone know if python can be stretched a bit, if they are too tight?


----------



## Kallie Girl

I'm thinking of ordering my first CL's .... boots ... any info on how the boot sizes run. I'm normally a size 6 in regular shoes. My feet are on the wide size ... B width.  Thanks!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193576&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709482&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1219669090168&ev19=4:3

EDIT: I searched this thread and see that I probably should go up a size ....


----------



## Missrocks

^ On the boots, I went up 1/2 size (my feet are B) when trying these on. I could have probably went up a full size, with a sock.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I am looking at a pair of NPs on ebay right now that are a 39.5. I am a US 9 and have pair of NPs in a 40.5, that may or may not be a bit big. Would you think that a 39.5 in fabric would be too small?


----------



## rdgldy

I am a 9US and have NPs that are 39.5 which are perfect, but they're suede so they may have a little more give.  You should ask for the insole measurement, but I'm guessing you probably need a 40.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi Ladies, eyeing on 2 pairs of CLs 

I wear 35 in Pigalles and Simples, will I fit 35 in Decollette Paillettes and Patent Decoltissimo?? I know ideally 35.5 in Decollettes will be better but there is one on a good deal but sz 35 only =(

Some said the Decoltissimo runs large but some said TTS, any advice??

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not sure about the Decoltissimo, but with the Decollete Paillettes, I had to go up a whole size.  The smaller sizes might run differently, but I think everyone goes up 1/2 to a whole size in the Decollete.


----------



## shoecrazy

In my experience, the decoltissimo runs TTS. I go up 1 to 1.5 sizes (with padding) in the decollete.


----------



## jh4200

I agree with shoecrazy, the decoltissimo I tried on was TTS.  My decolletes are 1 size up.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *Laureen, Shoecrazy and jh4200.* That probably means i won't be able to fit into the 35 decollette 

Was so excited when I saw it, but now looks like ...... =(


----------



## bagpunk

should we go half a size up for alta dama the way we do for VP?


----------



## rdgldy

Any idea of sizing?  They are on e-bay and I don't know the style.  My guess is they will be "big" in my cl size as they are d'orsay style and open on one side.  Help! TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270269566513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm not sure rdgldy. Maybe it would be wise to ask the seller for the measurements since this is such a rare style. I hope you get them. They're beautiful. :flower:


----------



## JetSetGo!

bagpunk said:


> should we go half a size up for alta dama the way we do for VP?



Word from those who own them is yes. They're the same sizing as the VP.


----------



## Biondina1003

I need sizing help on the CL-Diane boot... Anyone familiar with this shoe? Its available at Barneys.


----------



## laureenthemean

Here it is for those who are wondering:
http://barneys.com/Diane/15901.6154...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=98&sz=1


----------



## Biondina1003

laureenthemean said:


> Here it is for those who are wondering:
> http://barneys.com/Diane/15901.6154...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=98&sz=1


 

Thanks! I wasen't sure how to post it.


----------



## geranium

I need help with VP sizing.

I own a couple of VPs in size 36.5, but they give me some heel slippage. I tried them in size 36, and even though the length was perfect, the toe box was too tight. These are Nude Patent, and I've heard that the new VPs seem to run a little large this season.

I'm wondering if the fit is the same for kid leather? It's also new season VPs so I'm not sure if they run larger too. Should I go for the 36.5 again, or can I get away with the 36 if they're kid.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

geranium said:


> I need help with VP sizing.
> 
> I own a couple of VPs in size 36.5, but they give me some heel slippage. I tried them in size 36, and even though the length was perfect, the toe box was too tight. These are Nude Patent, and I've heard that the new VPs seem to run a little large this season.
> 
> I'm wondering if the fit is the same for kid leather? It's also new season VPs so I'm not sure if they run larger too. Should I go for the 36.5 again, or can I get away with the 36 if they're kid.
> Thanks in advance!


I personally would go for the 36, since kid leather stretches more than patent.  If they are too tight, you will probably have better luck getting them stretched at a cobbler or using the sock method, or just breaking them in by wearing them.


----------



## jh4200

I'd go with a 36 as well - my leather VPs are a half size down from my patents, pythons, and satins.  Half size down was good right out of the box, plus if they're a little tight the leather stretches pretty easily.


----------



## geranium

Thanks so much for your quick response *laureenthemean* and *jh4200*. That was very helpful!


----------



## hlp_28

hi ladies need some sizing advice. Anyone knows how does the sizing runs for Som 1?  Thanks


----------



## rockvixen76

What are CL knee high boots like in the leg? it's not like I have huge calfs but knee high boots are often stupidly sized on the leg. If anyone can help pls ta x


----------



## sara999

so if i'm a true 37 would i want a 38 in sabotages?


----------



## LavenderIce

ylime said:


> How do the Miss Marples run? And Jolie Noued D'orsay?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
I'm not sure if this was already answered, but the Miss Marples run big from a half size to full size larger.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leescah said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a question about the Decolzep! I have a pair of Decolletes which I needed to get in my true size (surprisingly!) and they're a lovely snug fit - since I have narrow feet and have major trouble getting shoes not to slop off my heels (even though the length will always be ok). So my question is - seeing as the Decolzep is effectively a Decollete with a platform - is the fit/sizing etc exactly the same with these 2 styles? Or is there still some variations in fitting between the 2?
> 
> TIS


 
Depends.  I know someone who has the decolzep in her true size, but went up a half to a full size for decollettes.  For me they're about the same.


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hi, ladies I have a question I pre ordered the alta nodo in a 37, but now for some reason I'm having second thoughts. Do you think I they will run small or large. I normally wear a 36 or 37 depending upon the shoe? I also ordered the multi armadillos in a 37 too, should i have gone up or down or is this size fine?


 
Hi LL, what is your smaller CL size?  I tried on the AN and Armadillo in the same size and they fit the same.


----------



## kaeleigh

sara999 said:


> so if i'm a true 37 would i want a 38 in sabotages?


 
I am a true US 6.5 I went with a 37 in my sabotage. I'm sure that I could have gone with 37.5 however, they did not have it in stock to even try on when I bought them. My toes and heels do not hang over when standing up at all in the 37. 
I posted a pic under my profile if you want to see the size....


----------



## kaeleigh

Does anyone know how the "petit rat" fit? They are the square toe pumps 100.
*Gemruby41* has them.


----------



## Moia

Kamilla850 said:


> I recommend Shoe Service Plus, they are in New York on 55th Street b/w 5th and 6th. Their number is 212.262.4823.
> They literally work wonders on shoes and they generally deal with all high end designer shoes since many boutiques and department stores use this place as their shoe repair shop.
> Louis is the best, he will take care of you very well- especially if you wink and smile at him a bit


 
I second Shoe Service Plus. The Christian Louboutin shop uses them and recommended them to me.


----------



## noah8077

So I am needing desperate help!  I am a size 7 I have Manolo's and Choo's in 37's.  I bought a pair of Declic's in a 37.5 with the recommendations of all of you lovely ladies, but they were too big. I am interested in some numero prives but the size I have found are 37.5?  Can you give me some advice again and tell me if you think they would fit fine, or be too big?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they'd fit, but if they're a little too big, it won't be as big a problem.


----------



## jh4200

I think they would be fine - the slingback elastic will help keep them in place even though the same size in a pump might be too big.


----------



## Daydrmer

How much can they stretch out the toe box? I have a pair of Ron Rons thats a little too tight but I'm not sure if I should bring them to a cobbler or just sell them on ebay. I've already worn them twice so I'll be taking a bit of a lose if I ebay them now and especially if I get them stretch out and they still dont fit and I'll have to ebay them used and altered and lose even more money.


----------



## ylime

I know that Decolletes generally are 1/2 to 1 size up from your usual size, but I'm trying to bid on a pair on eBay and have an option between a 39 and 39.5 (both patent), and I unfortunately don't have the opportunity to try it on in the stores. So what would you ladies recommend based on my following sizes?

US 8, medium/normal width
Specchio VP - 39
Ernesta - 39
Patent Pigalle 100mm - 38.5
Michalina - 38.5
Patent Yoyo 110mm - 39
Kid Delic - 39 (bit too big, but fixed with insoles)

Thanks!


----------



## jh4200

I would say 39.5.  I went up a half size from my VPs and Declics.


----------



## sikar

need help here (as a guy I just want to be sure)....

I bought these for my gf in size EUR 38.5...they were a perfect fit!!! :

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/89361.htm


Now, I've seen these and want to order them but do you think I can get her size EUR38 instead?    I really like these and they are a style different to the other CLs I've bought her so far:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290249833801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

I had bought her a pair of open toe slingbacks in EUR 38.5 that came up 1/2 size too big...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the 38 would be too small.  I found these to run smaller than the NP, which is the style you bought for your GF.


----------



## sikar

that's what the SA at Brown's told me when I asked her about these:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenshoes/90069.htm

Mmm...no luck for my GF then...even though she does not know that I am constantly on the lookout for CLs for her....despite not being able to enjoy her company as yet she has not been out with me wearing her CLs since she lives on the other side of the world 

I think its the CL bug.....somehow I find great pleasure in buying her CLs as it makes her feel soooo sexy....and makes me feel good knowing that in a small way I played a part in her feeling that way....

PS I did buy her another pair this week from the CL boutique in Mount Street, London...NP with wooden platform sole and heel....electric blue so its quite simple but the wooden heel/platform sole is what she mentioned recently as something she liked....I am seeing her next weekend for 2 days so maybe she'll wear them out with me then!


----------



## meggyg8r

Hey girls, I sent my CLs to a cobbler at Cobblestone Shoe Repair in MO and he did a wonderful job on my CLs.  The red sole I had put on is very close to the CL red (not exact) but looks good and provides traction.  The website is http://www.cobblestoneshoerepair.com/products/louboutin.shtml if you are interested in their services.  The man I worked with's name is Randy Lipson and he can be reached at randylipson@gmail.com.  I highly recommend him--he answered all my emails within a few hours and the turn around time was very quick, even with a holiday weekend.  If you have any questions PM me and I will get back to you!


----------



## shoecrazy

That sounds great! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## meggyg8r

I haven't taken any yet as I haven't had time.  I will try to next week, I am going out of town tomorrow for the weekend and haven't packed or anything yet.


----------



## rakel_elise

SO sorry if this has already been mentioned but I wanted to know how the Very Croise slingbacks run. I usually wear a 6 but sometimes 5.5...

If anyone has any idea please let me know. Thanks so much. (:


----------



## absolutanne

I'm a petite Asian lady (24 yrs/ 5'/ 103lbs/ size 0) for reference. My feet are not wide and my toes form a tapered shape due to wearing heels since 16 but it makes wearing pointy toe heels more comfy. I am usually a true 35 for French sizes (CL, YSL, Chanel), 34.5 or 34 for Italians (Miu Miu, Prada, 35 Ferragamo)

Minibout Zep- true to size
Patent Decolette - 1/2 size up
Minimi patent - true to size
Cataribbon - true to size

That's my collection for now but I'm interested to try out these:
100mm leather Pigalles
Leather Very Prive'
Patent leather slingbacks/ not the Arsiteks


----------



## LavenderIce

absolutanne said:


> I'm a petite Asian lady (24 yrs/ 5'/ 103lbs/ size 0) for reference. My feet are not wide and my toes form a tapered shape due to wearing heels since 16 but it makes wearing pointy toe heels more comfy. I am usually a true 35 for French sizes (CL, YSL, Chanel), 34.5 or 34 for Italians (Miu Miu, Prada, 35 Ferragamo)
> 
> Minibout Zep- true to size
> Patent Decolette - 1/2 size up
> Minimi patent - true to size
> Cataribbon - true to size
> 
> That's my collection for now but I'm interested to try out these:
> *100mm leather Pigalles*
> *Leather Very Prive'*
> *Patent leather slingbacks/ not the Arsiteks*


 
Looks like you would be a 35 for all of those (if that is your CL size.)  For the slingbacks that are not the Architeks, the No. Prive you'd be a 35 as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

rakel_elise said:


> SO sorry if this has already been mentioned but I wanted to know how the Very Croise slingbacks run. I usually wear a 6 but sometimes 5.5...
> 
> If anyone has any idea please let me know. Thanks so much. (:


 
Here's a thread on the style including sizing discussion:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cl-very-croise-platform-slingback-322841.html


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> Looks like you would be a 35 for all of those (if that is your CL size.)  For the slingbacks that are not the Architeks, the No. Prive you'd be a 35 as well.



Thank you LavenderIce! Ah, I've been trying to find out what those slingbacks are called! 'No. Prive'


----------



## LavenderIce

It's short for Numero Prive.  Here we refer to it is NP.


----------



## christine0628

OK Ladies.  From this thread, I "think" I know what size to get, but I've bought pairs from ebay with the size guide and still couldn't get it right!  Anyway, need help with the following shoes:  Patent Rolando and Patent Helmut.

I have patent Eventas in 39.5 - length is fine, a tiny bit tight in toe box, but OK.  VPs in 39.5 and NPs and Oh my slings in 40.

There is a pair of rolandos in 39.5 and Helmuts in 38.5 that I have my eyes on...would these sizes work?  TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

christine0628 said:


> OK Ladies. From this thread, I "think" I know what size to get, but I've bought pairs from ebay with the size guide and still couldn't get it right! Anyway, need help with the following shoes: Patent Rolando and Patent Helmut.
> 
> I have patent Eventas in 39.5 - length is fine, a tiny bit tight in toe box, but OK. VPs in 39.5 and NPs and Oh my slings in 40.
> 
> There is a pair of rolandos in 39.5 and Helmuts in 38.5 that I have my eyes on...would these sizes work? TIA!


 
What material are the Rolandos?  They have a tight toebox.  If you have narrow to medium width feet or if they are suede a 39.5 can work.  If you have medium-wide feet or if they are patent I recommend a 40.  A lot of people size down one full size for the Helmuts, so a 38.5 could work for you.  I went only half a size down for them.


----------



## christine0628

^ Thanks Lavender!  The Helmuts are Patent...


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, 
I am a 39.5 in patent VP's.  Desperately seeking VP's in nude pailletes. Will I also be a 39.5 ? Or, the material makes a difference? 

Thanks all


----------



## LavenderIce

Lieda said:


> Ladies,
> I am a 39.5 in patent VP's. Desperately seeking VP's in nude pailletes. Will I also be a 39.5 ? Or, the material makes a difference?
> 
> Thanks all


 
You should still be a 39.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, does anyone know how the Clichy 100 runs?  I have heard that I should get my Rolando size.  I'm a 39 in the patent Clichy 120 (my velvet ones are 39, but a bit too big ).


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, does anyone know how the Clichy 100 runs? I have heard that I should get my Rolando size. I'm a 39 in the patent Clichy 120 (my velvet ones are 39, but a bit too big ).


 
lol I answered this in the htf thread, my Clichy 100 and Rolando are the same size.  And, between the Clichy 120 and Clichy 100, I had to go a half size down for the 120s.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, thanks Lav!  I guess I'll have to think this over, b/c my Rolando size and Clichy 120 size are the same!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, thanks Lav! I guess I'll have to think this over, b/c my Rolando size and Clichy 120 size are the same!


 
You're the same for Rolando and Clichy 120?  What would your Clichy 100 size be?  The Clichy 120 has the same sort of effect as the Pigalle 120 for me--the height and angle of the shoe pushes my foot forward, but I don't have to go down a whole size for and it's toebox doesn't make my toes look mangled.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not sure, b/c in the patent Clichy 120 I would need a 39, but my velvet ones are 39 and are about half a size too big.  My suede Rolandos and Mad Marys are 39 and fit perfectly.  So, I am really not sure what I would be in the Clichy 100.


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi Ladies,

Need advice...

today i tried on a pair of Delics in a size uk4 eu 37  us 7 however length wise there is a gap and the toe box is too small i feel. should i go up to 4 1/2 and put insoles in or do i buy the size 4 and get the cobblers to stretch the toe box. My middle toe is the longest then my other have narrow feet kinda of flat arch and medium with foot.

Thank you for all you help.


----------



## LavenderIce

What material did you get for your Declics?  I think you should stick to the size you have and stretch the toebox.  Your description sounds similar to how mine fit me.  I have them in suede and I would not go bigger than what I already have.


----------



## 808fashionista

Hi everyone, I've been reading the various posts about the Declic sizing, but I'm still confused. I wear a 36.5 in Manolos, Dior shoes, and ninewest shoes. I have a 36.5 in the pigalle, 37.5 in the cantenitas, and a 37 in the minibout..i ordered the suede declic in a 37...do you think that will be ok?


----------



## **shoelover**

the declic i tried on where suede. left foot shoe was display and left book from the box. the only pair they had left. left foot big gap and right foot not a big gap.i have a pair of mad marys and got my true size in 36 suede however have heel slippage. so whats best get a 36, 36 1/2 or a size 4 EU 37. 
x


----------



## ylime

How do the Alta Perlas fit?


----------



## ShoeLoverCLs

Hi Does anyone know of a place I get get my Christians re-soled in London?


----------



## LavenderIce

**shoelover** said:


> the declic i tried on where suede. left foot shoe was display and left book from the box. the only pair they had left. left foot big gap and right foot not a big gap.i have a pair of mad marys and got my true size in 36 suede however have heel slippage. so whats best get a 36, 36 1/2 or a size 4 EU 37.
> x


 
My Mad Mary size and Declic size would be the same.


----------



## LavenderIce

808fashionista said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading the various posts about the Declic sizing, but I'm still confused. I wear a 36.5 in Manolos, Dior shoes, and ninewest shoes. I have a 36.5 in the pigalle, 37.5 in the cantenitas, and a 37 in the minibout..i ordered the suede declic in a 37...do you think that will be ok?


 
I think it sounds like it would be okay.


----------



## RichBabyBentley

how do the sequin prive's fit?
TIA


----------



## javaboo

RichBabyBentley said:


> how do the sequin prive's fit?
> TIA



I took my regular VP size for them. Mine is true to my US size but some people usually go up 1/2 size.


----------



## *Sophie*

I'm so confused with the declics sizing!!
Can someone help, sorry if this has been repeated a million times!
 I'd like the red suede ones so...
I'm a 39 in armadillo, and a 39.5 in the black patent grease privitas and very noeuds .... what do you think?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I would say a 39.5 or 40 in the declic (I personally would go for 40 but many others wear the declics smaller than I)


----------



## laureenthemean

*Sophie* said:


> I'm so confused with the declics sizing!!
> Can someone help, sorry if this has been repeated a million times!
> I'd like the red suede ones so...
> I'm a 39 in armadillo, and a 39.5 in the black patent grease privitas and very noeuds .... what do you think?? Thanks in advance!


I think most people go up half a size, so I think you could do a 39.5.


----------



## b00mbaka

Does anyone know of any cobblers in DC? I don't think the one in Bethesda is metro accessible


----------



## solicitor

Adam at European Shoe Service in Menlo Park, CA, put on some Soletech soles on the CL booties I purchased as a gift for my GF. He did a great job, but was a little aggressive with the magic marker!   I'm certain only the ants will notice, however. What do y'all think? Some pics...


----------



## meggyg8r

Why did he use magic marker??


----------



## solicitor

meggyg8r said:


> Why did he use magic marker??



Evidently the red edges of the rubber soles would have been visible otherwise....


----------



## niccig

Just wanted to post about Alfred flats - someone asked about them once (I think they were referring to the same pair I bought!), but I didn't see any answers.  I bought the roccia pythons and they're 1/2 size up from my US size (I'm a 7.5, Alfreds are 38), and they're perfect for my wide-ish feet.  The cut is pretty generous, so I'd say TTS might work for those with narrow-to-average feet.


----------



## ariel1987

any ideas as to whether those are true to size?  if not size up or down and how much?  on average (simples, pigalle, fontanette, wallis) i am a 39 in louboutin but sometimes have to go up (39.5 in super wallis and 40! in hung up and yoyo) and down (helmut 38.5).  any help appreciated.


----------



## funandsun

I'm a 10 US and most of my CL's are 41's.  My City Girls are 40.5 and they're fine.  41 would have worked as well.  I love them and they are super-comfortable!!!


----------



## ariel1987

so sounds like half a size up from true size?


----------



## legaldiva

Gemruby has these, too.  Maybe you could PM her.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Half a size up is all you need.  They stretch so one full size is too much.

They're _amazingly_ comfortable and beautiful, btw!!!


----------



## gemruby41

legaldiva said:


> Gemruby has these, too. Maybe you could PM her.


I wear 9-9.5US, and my City Girls are 40.5.  I hope this helps, and yes I find them very comfortable.


----------



## TreyMackenzie

What is the comparison between the toebox of the Rolando, and the Pigalle? Is the Rolando's larger in width?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say they are about the same width, but the Pigalle is lower cut on the sides.  Also, the Rolando toe box seems shorter.


----------



## ariel1987

thanks a lot for the feedback!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I would say they are about the same width, but the Pigalle is lower cut on the sides. Also, the Rolando toe box seems shorter.


 
ITA!  In addition, the platform in the Rolando makes the steep angle of the heel height more bearable.  In general the Pigalle 120s are sized a bit larger, so most people size down for them; whereas in the Rolando most people size up a half to a whole size.


----------



## Dulcet

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I need help with sizing.  These would be my first CLs, so I don't have anything to compare to.  I'm a true to size 6.5 in most of my shoes, and am wondering if these would fit me.  They are simple 100s in a 37. Also, my feet are not really wide, but not narrow either, just average, so would these be too wide on me?  Thanks ladies.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dulcet, I don't think they'd be too wide for you.  I think they might work for you.


----------



## rdgldy

Dulcet, they should be fine. I have the same ones and mine are TTS and I could have gone up a 1/2 size easily.


----------



## Dulcet

Thanks LavenderIce and rgdldy!  rgdldy, since you have them, could you tell me if they are sparkly black or more of a dark gray?  Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

mine are the beige grease, not the black-sorry!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

If those are the silver greasepaint, they are more like a dark silvery color.


----------



## Katykit01

Can anyone please help me out....

I am looking to purchase the Jolie Noeud Satin but not sure if they are TTS or I should go up a size. I am normally an 8 US but on CL's I sometimes have to get 8.5 or even 9.

Should I go for an 8 or size 9?

HELP PLEASE


----------



## laureenthemean

I think either 8 or 8.5 for those would be fine. I'm a US 8.5 and got them in 39.  They're a tiny bit long, but the toe box is much more comfortable.


----------



## ylime

If I'm a 39 in the Jazz Decolletes, should I size up 1/2 for patent Decolletes?


----------



## noah8077

I am getting frustrated with the fact that none of the shoes I am buying seem to fit right, so I need some more help.  I am interested in the minibout zep's and was wondering if any of you lovelies have them what size did you buy in comparison to your normal size?  Please and thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> I am getting frustrated with the fact that none of the shoes I am buying seem to fit right, so I need some more help. I am interested in the minibout zep's and was wondering if any of you lovelies have them what size did you buy in comparison to your normal size? Please and thank you!


 
I don't have them but from what I've gathered, you would go up a half size.  Hope that helps.


----------



## noah8077

lovely&amazing said:


> I don't have them but from what I've gathered, you would go up a half size. Hope that helps.


 

I bought a half size bigger in the declic's and they are too big.  I just got some beautiful glitter's a half size bigger and they are too big.  The  triclo's I ordered are a half size bigger and are just right.  Don't know what to do!   Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## clk55girl

Hi ladies, how is the sizing for the suede Rolando's?  I know the patent is a tight fit, but how about suede?  I'm a 37.5 in the VP's, 37.5 in the VB's, and a 37.5 in the Ron Ron's.  I can fit into a size 7 in all of the above, but I use foot petals tip toes so I go 1/2 a size up because the tip toes pushes me up and back.  TIA for your help!


----------



## techie81

clk55girl said:


> Hi ladies, how is the sizing for the suede Rolando's?  I know the patent is a tight fit, but how about suede?  I'm a 37.5 in the VP's, 37.5 in the VB's, and a 37.5 in the Ron Ron's.  I can fit into a size 7 in all of the above, but I use foot petals tip toes so I go 1/2 a size up because the tip toes pushes me up and back.  TIA for your help!



I'm a 35 and I went up half a size for my suede Rolandos and they fit perfectly. I haven't worn them out yet but I know they stretch quite a bit. I went one whole size up in my patent Rolandos and regretted that a little...they were a little big (and they're fine now with heel grips and such). And I have wide feet. :: shrug :: I would recommend going up half a size because of the narrow toe box. HTH!


----------



## clk55girl

techie81 said:


> I'm a 35 and I went up half a size for my suede Rolandos and they fit perfectly. I haven't worn them out yet but I know they stretch quite a bit. I went one whole size up in my patent Rolandos and regretted that a little...they were a little big (and they're fine now with heel grips and such). And I have wide feet. :: shrug :: I would recommend going up half a size because of the narrow toe box. HTH!



Thanks so much techie!   I had to go a whole size up for the patent, but I figured that the suede would be 1/2 size at the most!  I think you should take yours out for a spin this weekend!  They are too gorgeous to be hidden away in the closet!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Actually, I don't think the sizing between the suede and patent differs much.  Quite a few women went up a whole size in both.  If going up a whole size in the patent fits, I would do the same for suede.  Also, it seems like sizing is a bit different for the small sizes.


----------



## techie81

clk55girl said:


> Thanks so much techie!   I had to go a whole size up for the patent, but I figured that the suede would be 1/2 size at the most!  I think you should take yours out for a spin this weekend!  They are too gorgeous to be hidden away in the closet!



Oh!  If you had to go up one whole size, I would probably do the same for the suede anyway because that toe box is so tight... hard to say until you try them on, but I know that's always not possible.  I can't wait to take them out...I had to treat them with a suede protector so I was letting them dry so hopefully next week!!   Good luck!


----------



## cookies_n_cream

I don't own any CL and was wondering what the sizing is like for the VP tortoise peep toes heels?


----------



## rdgldy

Could be 1/2 size up from your regular size or a full size up.  I'd try them on to be sure the first time you buy a pair-or order them from somewhere that takes returns.


----------



## carlinha

can someone please help me with this?
i think it is the kubrik, does it fit like a pigalle 120mm?

http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-JEWELED-PUMP-SHOES-SIZE-35-5_W0QQitemZ250294872525QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294872525&_trkparms=72%3A1163|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

i am normally US 6/6.5 - medium to narrow feet, high arches, skinny heel
VP - TTS
Simples - TTS
Rolando/Mad Mary - TTS
helmuts - 1.5-2 sizes DOWN

if the pigalles run large like the helmuts, then this 35 might fit me... what do you think?

thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> can someone please help me with this?
> i think it is the kubrik, does it fit like a pigalle 120mm?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/995-LOUBOUTIN-JEWELED-PUMP-SHOES-SIZE-35-5_W0QQitemZ250294872525QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294872525&_trkparms=72%3A1163|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> i am normally US 6/6.5 - medium to narrow feet, high arches, skinny heel
> VP - TTS
> Simples - TTS
> Rolando/Mad Mary - TTS
> helmuts - 1.5-2 sizes DOWN
> 
> if the pigalles run large like the helmuts, then this 35 might fit me... what do you think?
> 
> thank you!


 
I are Pigalle 120s and I think the 35 will work for you.


----------



## LavenderIce

ylime said:


> If I'm a 39 in the Jazz Decolletes, should I size up 1/2 for patent Decolletes?


 
You can probably get them in the same size.


----------



## clk55girl

Thank you *laureen and techie*!  I'll go up one whole size then.  I absolutely need to have a foot petals tips toes pad in every pair of shoes that I wear, so maybe going up one whole size would be best.  

Good call on the suede protector *techie*!  My apple guard suede/leather protector arrived yesterday so I'll be spraying that on mine as well.  I bet you can't wait to wear yours out!


----------



## techie81

clk55girl said:


> Thank you *laureen and techie*!  I'll go up one whole size then.  I absolutely need to have a foot petals tips toes pad in every pair of shoes that I wear, so maybe going up one whole size would be best.
> 
> Good call on the suede protector *techie*!  My apple guard suede/leather protector arrived yesterday so I'll be spraying that on mine as well.  I bet you can't wait to wear yours out!



Definitely  good luck!!!


----------



## solicitor

It's amazing what a little bit of rubber stamp ink cleaner can do...


----------



## cookies_n_cream

rdgldy said:


> Could be 1/2 size up from your regular size or a full size up.  I'd try them on to be sure the first time you buy a pair-or order them from somewhere that takes returns.



They don't sell CL's in my city ..so that just leaves me with buying them online - it's a bit of a hit and miss really! That's reassuring that I might have to size up though cos I'm normally just scared that they won't fit having size 4-4.5 feet. Thanks hun!


----------



## luxlover

Hi Solicitor, do you remember how much Adam at European Shoe Service in Menlo Park, CA charged for the red soles?

I have about 10 pairs I need to get done so I'm curious whats the price going to come out to...haha


----------



## solicitor

The total price would be less than a single pair of shoes...$38.00 each.


----------



## ohNina

Hi,
How do the Pass Mule's run?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think since they're a d'Orsay style, they run TTS (smaller if your feet are narrow).


----------



## ohNina

Thanks Laureen.  I don't think the one's I'm looking at are going to work for me then


----------



## Wanderlusting

Hey Ladies - anyone know what kind of shoe this is click here and if they would fit a size 6? Thanks!


----------



## helenc

Hello lovely ladies,
May I call on your expertise? I desparately want a pair of nude Declics (120), but I have to order them remotely so trying them on first is not an option. I am a little baffled by the sizing. I am a 38 in Simple platforms (although I need heel grips and foot pads with these) and a 38.5 in Pigalle 85s (these fit comfortably without footpads). I tried on a C'est Moi bootie in a 38 recently, and I felt like my toes were crushing against the end. My options are a pair of 38s, which according to the seller measure 9 10/16 inches in the insole, or the 39s, which according to another seller measure 9 7/8 inches in the insole (can the measurements vary by so little within a difference of one whole size?). I have measured the insoles of many pairs of my shoes with a similar shape and they all come out closer to 10 inches, which would suggest the 39s would be better, but I really don't want them falling off my feet.  
Can you ladies make a recommendation on what might work for me? If any of you have the Declics in said sizes, it would be wonderful if you could confirm the insole measurements for me. 
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. TIA.Helen


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Going up 1/2 a size means adding 1/8 of an inch, so since 10/16 = 5/8, those measurements seem right.  I think you might be closer to a 38.5.


----------



## helenc

Thanks Laureen for that very valuable info.
I think you might be right about the 38.5. Now I just have to find a pair!


----------



## techie81

I wore my suede Rolandos and I had definite heel slippage after a couple hours.  I probably could've gone TTS, because the toe box wasn't bad at all.  And I have wide feet. I need to invest in Foot Petals...


----------



## fmd914

ohNina said:


> Hi,
> How do the Pass Mule's run?


 

I bought mine TTS.


----------



## Wanderlusting

I've got small feet and usually I fit a six, no problem. I can even do 7 in boots but I can always also cram my feet into 5.5s with no problem at all (quite the range there).

On Sat I tried on (and thank god I did)black patent Le Mers in a 6.5. I was so happy to have them on my feet and had pants on so I didn't notice the HUGE gap by the heel (plus they were swollen from the gym that morning, I'm guessing).

I went back last night and tried on the Le Mers to spend some time "getting to know them" and yeah, 6.6 were too big. Not gonna fall off BUT looked stupid - even the sales girls commented. But then I put on 5.5s (they had no 6) and they fit perfectly.

Long story short - in my case anyway - Le Mers are true to size or even go down one.


----------



## Wanderlusting

Me again - can anyone tell me about the sizing of these shoes (the owner said they are Vinaper?) http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220279644518

Like I said, usually I'm a size 6 but if these fit small that would be perfect - I would hate for the slingback to not be tight enough.

That said - any solutions to slingbacks that are too loose (ive got this problem with another pair of size 6 leather slingbacks)? Thanks very muchly


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, not sure about sizing, but if your slingbacks are slipping, try Foot Petals Strappy Strips.


----------



## Wanderlusting

Ahh foot petals - strappy strips, sole protectors, foot pads - think I may have to buy out the store! THANKS


----------



## karwood

I am looking into buying my first pair of CL booties. Does anybody know how the sizing are for these? I am thinking of these:

C'est Moi:









 OR

CL Goya:


----------



## iloveredsoles

Hi!
I just bought my first pair of Christian Louboutins Pigalle 120mm!

I bought them from ebay (eluxuryshoes) in a 7 1/2.
I tried on a pair of decollete (at a store)in a size 8 and they pretty much fit. 7 was too tight and they did not have 7 1/2 (but it probably would of fit perfectly).
Do you think that the pigalles will fit based on the fit of the decolletes?

I usually wear a 6 1/2 7 in "regular" shoes but everyone tells me CL's are made small...

PLease get back to me!!!
thanks


----------



## iloveredsoles

Size 38 in decolette = what size in 120mm pigalle?
i do not have a wide foot.
thanks again


----------



## ylime

*iloveredsoles*, I went up 1/2 size from my US/"regular" size. I'm an 8, and a 38.5 fit me perfectly in the 100mm Pigalle. However, I think I remember someone mentioning that the 120mm will fit 1/2 a size smaller due to the height of the heel, but I haven't tried them on, so I can't say.

I went up a full size from my regular size for the Decolletes.


----------



## laureenthemean

iloveredsoles said:


> Size 38 in decolette = what size in 120mm pigalle?
> i do not have a wide foot.
> thanks again


I think you should have gotten a 36.5 or 37.


----------



## iloveredsoles

eek!!! now im scared! :s
if they are too big, do you think ther will fall off with a 1/2 insole?
thanks to both of you for your comments!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You might want to add heel grips as well.  Good luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jack's Shoe Repair on Sutter in SF got another batch of the red Vibrams.  I brought in a few pairs last week and knew he had red, I didn't know they were vibrams and they did a decent job.


----------



## meggyg8r

Chances are if I am a 7.5/8 US, a 38.5 in the Very Prive would be too big, is this correct?  Thanks girls.


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> Chances are if I am a 7.5/8 US, a 38.5 in the Very Prive would be too big, is this correct? Thanks girls.


 
It's possible, but it's also possible they'd fit.  Any chance you can get a 38 and 38.5?


----------



## meggyg8r

Nope.. only pair.  And no returns as well.


----------



## ylime

meggyg8r said:


> Chances are if I am a 7.5/8 US, a 38.5 in the Very Prive would be too big, is this correct?  Thanks girls.



Possibly, but I'm an US 8 and got a 39 in the VP, and it fits.


----------



## carlinha

does anyone know how the boots, ariella clou runs???  anyone own a pair?

i am normally US6/6.5, narrow-medium bony feet, long toes, high arch, skinny heel... and here are my shoe sizes in Louboutin:
helmuts = 34.5
VP = 36.5 (although they fit a little loose and i have to wear with heel grips)
Simples = same as VP
Mad Mary = 37 which is too big for me actually, and i have to wear TWO Heel pads on each shoe...

i think i would definitely do fine in 36 in VP, simples and mad mary/rolandos...

so... would 36 ariella clou be too tight for me??  you also have to think that i would likely wear these boots with socks most of the time...

please help, this is one of my HG, and here it is on freakbay, for the first time in close to my size...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290261310944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## **shoelover**

Carlinha I think the 36 Ariella would be perfect for you plus the leather would stretch too over time. I have the same kind of feet as you and I tried on both 36 in Ariella and 36 1/2 and I felt the 36 1/2 when walking around in them my feet kept sliding forward and the boot itself looked big on me. So i decided to keep the 36 as they fit so snug and they don't look too big on me.  
I own the Mad Marys in Patent in a 36 a little tight in the toe box but over time & patience with the sock trick they have stretched out and i have heel slippage in these too but i can just about cope with that. I must admit everytime i look at the MM i wonder if i should have got the 36 1/2 in them but oh well. 
EB suede Declic or Rolando (36-37)  I would recommend the 37. I tried on Declics left foot on show and right from the box left was a little bigger to the right but nothing a insole or gels wouldn't fix plus it would be alot comfy as the the toe box is narrow.  Hope this helps you! x


----------



## evolkatie

Does anyone here know of a cobbler that's actually opened in houston?

I called shoe savers but I'm assuming they are out of electricity. I have a wedding to go to next weekend and I need my heels fixed


----------



## meggyg8r

^^If you wouldn't mind mailing them off I know a good cobbler in MO who gets the work done in about a day or two.  You could request he send them back 2-day mail.


----------



## meggyg8r

Although I did just think about that and the mail is probably running slow where you live too.  Always an option though if you don't mind paying for some shipping.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks meggy, our mail system is fine except I would rather someone do it locally so I can criticize if there's something I don't like about it.  I think half of our city has power back but it's mainly in the suburb areas.


----------



## LavenderIce

Here are pics from the Vibram soles that Jack's Shoe Repair in SF put on my shoes.  IMO, the soles do alter the silhouette of the shoe.   I am going to have to get some rubber stamp cleaner for the black edges that they used to attempt to make the sole look aligned.
































These are the pads they put in to keep my feet from sliding forward.  They are thick!  Now the shoe is tight against my toes.  A little too tight when my feet are swollen.


----------



## JuneHawk

If I am a 38.5 in Iowa 100, 38 in suede VP but 38.5 in other materials and a 38 in New Simples, would a 38.5 suede Rolando fit me?  TIA!


----------



## clk55girl

karwood said:


> I am looking into buying my first pair of CL booties. Does anybody know how the sizing are for these? I am thinking of these:
> 
> C'est Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> CL Goya:


 
Hi Karwood,

I just got the teal/blue suede c'est moi booties and had to go a whole size up.  I'm a US 7 -7.5, and can fit into a 37 VP.  I only go up 1/2 size to a 37.5 with the VP's because I absolutely MUST have a pair of foot petals tip toes in every pair of shoes that I wear.  The 37 fits perfectly, but becomes too tight after I insert the foot petals.  I had the 38 c'est moi and had to exchange them for a 38.5 because the toe box was WAY too tight.  They now fit comfortably even with a pair of foot petals in them. HTH!


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha said:


> does anyone know how the boots, ariella clou runs???  anyone own a pair?
> 
> i am normally US6/6.5, narrow-medium bony feet, long toes, high arch, skinny heel... and here are my shoe sizes in Louboutin:
> helmuts = 34.5
> VP = 36.5 (although they fit a little loose and i have to wear with heel grips)
> Simples = same as VP
> Mad Mary = 37 which is too big for me actually, and i have to wear TWO Heel pads on each shoe...
> 
> i think i would definitely do fine in 36 in VP, simples and mad mary/rolandos...
> 
> so... would 36 ariella clou be too tight for me??  you also have to think that i would likely wear these boots with socks most of the time...
> 
> please help, this is one of my HG, and here it is on freakbay, for the first time in close to my size...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290261310944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Honestly you'd need AT LEAST a 36.5 in the Ariella Clou studded boots -- I'm around your size (36 in VP's, 36.5 in Mad Mary, 35 in Helmut, 36-36.5 in Simple) and have narrow feet, and the 36.5 in Ariella Clou was a very snug, tight fit.  I never had a chance to try a 37 in those but it would've been a roomier and better fit (and probably more ideal for boots).  Ariella Clou runs really small, and you can't stretch that shoe professionally b/c the stud-embedded soft nappa leather can't handle any type of professional stretching without sustaining damages.


----------



## linda83

Hiyas  I couldn't seem to find any information on how mimini sandals run. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> Honestly you'd need AT LEAST a 36.5 in the Ariella Clou studded boots -- I'm around your size (36 in VP's, 36.5 in Mad Mary, 35 in Helmut, 36-36.5 in Simple) and have narrow feet, and the 36.5 in Ariella Clou was a very snug, tight fit.  I never had a chance to try a 37 in those but it would've been a roomier and better fit (and probably more ideal for boots).  Ariella Clou runs really small, and you can't stretch that shoe professionally b/c the stud-embedded soft nappa leather can't handle any type of professional stretching without sustaining damages.




thanks so much foxy!!!  i will heed your advice and pass on these... the last thing i need is shoes which are too tight.  one day i will find a pair in my size


----------



## jh4200

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## 808fashionista

Hi all! I hope you can help me! I just purchase the Magenta Suede No Prive in a 37. It feels a bit snug (but my feet aren't falling off the back)...I'm wondering should I have gotten the 37.5? That felt good, but a little loose and with the shoe being suede, it'll stretch and end up being too big(???)....I will post pics as soon as I can. But your thoughts are GREATLY appreciated!! TIA


----------



## Chins4

^I would stick with the 37 as long as it's only snug - CL suede can stretch up to half a size in my experience


----------



## jh4200

I agree, suede does stretch quite a bit.  Plus, in my experience, I prefer my slingbacks to be tighter rather than looser so they're more stable.  I say keep em!


----------



## aeross

Do you think these would be too small for me ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200255503015

They look like a pigalle rather than decolette to me

I'm a 41 in VP, simple 85, yoyo zeppa, Lapono and materna wedge. My Decol's are 41 but they are bordering on being too loose 

Am I right in thinking I should size down for Pigalle ?

TIA !


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd need a 40.5 or 41 in the Pigalle 100.


----------



## aeross

^^ Probably a good thing, I shall keep looking for my decollete instead


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, here a site for the sizing guide Louboutin
http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?t=267915


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, please help. I have been looking for a red patent pigalle 70mm for a while but there are none available in my size until one turns up yesterday which is 1/2 sz bigger than my normal CL size. 

I have a MC glitter pigalle 70mm in sz 35 and they fits perfect. Do you think 1/2 sz will make any difference ?? Just that I don't really like wearing my CLs with pads or insoles. Was thinking maybe patent has a smaller cutting than the glitters???

Should i get this one or wait for the perfect pair?? TIA !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I absolutely hate when shoes are too big for me, so I would wait.  If you really want them, though, you might consider getting them.


----------



## Vixxen

*YOUR ASSISTANCE IS NEEDED!!!*

I wear a 6.5 in Rolandos, a 6.0 in Simples and a 6.5 in Prives...what size do I wear in SUEDE Decolletes?


----------



## carlinha

hlp_28 said:


> Hi ladies, please help. I have been looking for a red patent pigalle 70mm for a while but there are none available in my size until one turns up yesterday which is 1/2 sz bigger than my normal CL size.
> 
> I have a MC glitter pigalle 70mm in sz 35 and they fits perfect. Do you think 1/2 sz will make any difference ?? Just that I don't really like wearing my CLs with pads or insoles. Was thinking maybe patent has a smaller cutting than the glitters???
> 
> Should i get this one or wait for the perfect pair?? TIA !!!



if you don't want to wear pads or insoles, then i would wait


----------



## Vixxen

Any suggestions on this...

*YOUR ASSISTANCE IS NEEDED!!!*

I wear a 6.5 in Rolandos, a 6.0 in Simples and a 6.5 in Prives...what size do I wear in SUEDE Decolletes?


----------



## LavenderIce

Vixxen said:


> Any suggestions on this...
> 
> *YOUR ASSISTANCE IS NEEDED!!!*
> 
> I wear a 6.5 in Rolandos, a 6.0 in Simples and a 6.5 in Prives...what size do I wear in SUEDE Decolletes?


 
The same as your Rolandos.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks Laureen and Carlinha. That helps me make a decision. You girls are great help !!!


----------



## jopapeto

I would like to buy my third pair of louboutin to me, the pigalle 5''my size is one 6, they are Black patent , what think one 5,5 is good or my size normal


thank you in advance has all


----------



## Evenstar

Can I have some help please:

I wear a 38.5 in patent simples and a 38 Joli Noued bow peeptoes- would a 38 of the very prive patents fit? Or would I be better off getting a 38.5?

Thanks very much


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd be better off with the 38.5.


----------



## rdgldy

I concur!


----------



## Evenstar

thanks very much!


----------



## sara06

I read alot of this thread and think i have this figured out, can someone just tell me if im right before i go ahead and place an order? I would appreciate it girls

I am normally a US size 7, and have normal width feet. I own the horatio sling in 37 and a few pairs of cataribbon espadrilles in 37 (the espadrilles JUST fit me). In Jimmy choo i take a 37.5. In non-high end designer i most always take a 7.

In Simples would i be a 37, in peep toes (i think they are called yoyos?) would i also be 37, and in decollettes a 37.5?

TIA for the help, i just dont want to screw it up since i am ordering a pair for a wedding in october to go with a dress i already have and wont have time to exchange!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara06 said:


> I read alot of this thread and think i have this figured out, can someone just tell me if im right before i go ahead and place an order? I would appreciate it girls
> 
> I am normally a US size 7, and have normal width feet. I own the horatio sling in 37 and a few pairs of cataribbon espadrilles in 37 (the espadrilles JUST fit me). In Jimmy choo i take a 37.5. In non-high end designer i most always take a 7.
> 
> In Simples would i be a 37, in peep toes (i think they are called yoyos?) would i also be 37, and in decollettes a 37.5?
> 
> TIA for the help, i just dont want to screw it up since i am ordering a pair for a wedding in october to go with a dress i already have and wont have time to exchange!


 
That sounds about right.  Simples 37, Yoyos 37-37.5 and Decollettes 37.5. Just an FYI some people go half a size up in the Yoyos even with normal width feet.  Depending on availability if you had to go with a 37.5 instead of 37 I think it would be okay.  You're absolutely right with 37.5 for the Decollettes.  Post pics once you get the shoes.  I'd love to see the outfits you come up with.


----------



## sara06

LavenderIce said:


> That sounds about right. Simples 37, Yoyos 37-37.5 and Decollettes 37.5. Just an FYI some people go half a size up in the Yoyos even with normal width feet. Depending on availability if you had to go with a 37.5 instead of 37 I think it would be okay. You're absolutely right with 37.5 for the Decollettes. Post pics once you get the shoes. I'd love to see the outfits you come up with.


 
Thank you so much, i am debating on which pair would go best/i would get the most use out of with the alice and olivia dress i bought to wear! but i will def post pics when i decide


----------



## IslandSpice

I saw Mag's sizing guide for the c'est moi, but was wondering if you could tell me whether I should go up a whole size or more? I am a US 7.5 and wear a 38 in simple and 38.5 in everything else. So basically, I go up a whole size in every CL except the simple. Should I get a size 38.5 or 39 in the c'est moi? TIA!


----------



## IslandSpice

Also, how do suede declics run? Same as the simple or same as the decollete?


----------



## jh4200

My declics are the same size as my simples - both are a half size up.  My decolletes are a full size up.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too.


----------



## LavenderIce

IslandSpice said:


> Also, how do suede declics run? Same as the simple or same as the decollete?


 
I actually went with my Decollette size for my EB suede Declics that I got last spring.  I heard that fall's Declics were longer, so if I were to try one from this season I would go with my Simple size.


----------



## xegbl

Does anyone know the sizing for birdcage??


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Hello, 

I am a UK 6 which size in the Ron Ron should I order? a half size up or a full size? also I'm going for patent will that make a difference?

Thank you!


----------



## jh4200

I have patent ron rons, and I only went a half size up - they're very comfy.


----------



## IslandSpice

LavenderIce said:


> I actually went with my Decollette size for my EB suede Declics that I got last spring. I heard that fall's Declics were longer, so if I were to try one from this season I would go with my Simple size.


 
Thanks!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks for the help!


----------



## miceju

Hi! I'm drooling over a pair of Decolette Zeppa (wooden heel) in 37.5, do you think they'll fit me? 
I have yoyo orlatos in 37 (perfect fit) and coquines in 36.5 (I like my slingbacks pretty tight), my feet are a bit narrow... Outside CL i'm a pretty standard 36.5


----------



## jh4200

It sounds to me like they'll fit.  I went a full size up in my decolletes, and although I don't have a pair of Zeppas, the pair I tried on once seemed to fit the same as the regular decolletes.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I would like to know how does the Biba run? Is it TTS? I wear pigalles 70 in 35, simples 70 in 35.5, joli noeud 70 (the slip ons) in 36, yoyos 100 in 35. TIA!!


----------



## keya

^ That looks alright, Lav 
Aren't the toe pads removable?


----------



## ylime

I've yet to take my shoes there because it's a bit of a drive, but the manager at the SCP boutique recommended Factotum in Long Beach, CA (949.515.8220). They apparently have red soles available, and will also clean up your shoes (not quite sure to what extent) when you bring them in to get done.


----------



## **shoelover**

It would be great if someone/anyone could please helps find a good cobbler in London? I dare not wear out my shoes as i don't have a cobbler yet..so pretty please :kiss:


----------



## kittenslingerie

For larger shoe size girls... What size in the patent simples? I wear a 41 in most euro brands. I would guess a 41.5 would be best but I think a 41 or 42 is my only option in the style and color that I want. In the few CL styles that I've tried I'm either a 41.5 or a 42.


----------



## iloveredsoles

iloveredsoles said:


> Hi!
> I just bought my first pair of Christian Louboutins Pigalle 120mm!
> 
> I bought them from ebay (eluxuryshoes) in a 7 1/2.
> I tried on a pair of decollete (at a store)in a size 8 and they pretty much fit. 7 was too tight and they did not have 7 1/2 (but it probably would of fit perfectly).
> Do you think that the pigalles will fit based on the fit of the decolletes?
> 
> I usually wear a 6 1/2 7 in "regular" shoes but everyone tells me CL's are made small...
> 
> PLease get back to me!!!
> thanks


-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So, I finally got them and they fit!!!!
i'm very relieved! They are slightly big on my left foot but with an insole they are perfect!
 Even tried walking without and insole and they were ok  because the shoe is so high, they don't fall off.

Just worried how i will survive in them all night!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, congrats!  Glad they worked out.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Would any of you lovely ladies have any info on the sizing of the Lady Gres? TIA


----------



## jh4200

kittenslingerie, I think you're right that 41.5 is probably the right size, but I also think you could make a 42 work with some padding.

misty, my LGs are the same size as my VPs.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there.

I just got my gf a pair of nude patent no prives on eBay in a 38.5 - hope I didn't steal those from anyone on here! 

Can anyone here tell me if they'd fit her if she's a 38 in the Simples and a 38.5 in the Decollete?!?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mistyknightwin

jh4200 said:


> misty, my LGs are the same size as my VPs.


Sooooo would that be a 1/2 size or full size up? Thanks!!


----------



## jh4200

Oooh, sorry, misty!  That's a half size up for me.


----------



## jh4200

TaishasMan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I just got my gf a pair of nude patent no prives on eBay in a 38.5 - hope I didn't steal those from anyone on here!
> 
> Can anyone here tell me if they'd fit her if she's a 38 in the Simples and a 38.5 in the Decollete?!?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
What a nice bf you are!  I think it's possible they would be a little big on her, but since they're a slingback, if they're a bit loose she can have the straps shortened by a cobbler to make them fit better.  Good luck!


----------



## mistyknightwin

jh4200 said:


> Oooh, sorry, misty! That's a half size up for me.


It's okay! thank you very much..


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, if i wear a 35 in paillettes decollete, does that mean that i should go for 35 for patent decollete too??? Do they run the same??

Thanks lovelies =)


----------



## jh4200

I think you should be the same size.  I don't have paillettes, but I did try them on once and they seemed to be the same fit as my patent pairs.  Same size for suede, too, in case that ever comes up.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks jh4200. BTW love your declic =)


----------



## LavenderIce

TaishasMan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I just got my gf a pair of nude patent no prives on eBay in a 38.5 - hope I didn't steal those from anyone on here!
> 
> Can anyone here tell me if they'd fit her if she's a 38 in the Simples and a 38.5 in the Decollete?!?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 
I think they will be okay.  My NPs are a half size up from my Simples.


----------



## jh4200

hlp_28 said:


> Thanks jh4200. BTW love your declic =)


 
Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

keya said:


> ^ That looks alright, Lav
> Aren't the toe pads removable?


 
There is a light adhesive on the toe pads, but I did manage to take them off.


----------



## Zophie

Does anyone know how the No Barre platform mary jane runs?  My usual size is a 35.5, which is my VP and Rolandos.  I have my 100 mm Pigalli in 35.  When I tried on Catenitas the 35 was what fit and 35.5 was a little big, but it's a slingback.  NM has 35 for the No Barre, and while I'm on a ban, I'm sooo in love with these shoes I might order them if the 35 might work.  I just don't want to have to return them.

this is a pic:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie said:


> Does anyone know how the No Barre platform mary jane runs? My usual size is a 35.5, which is my VP and Rolandos. I have my 100 mm Pigalli in 35. When I tried on Catenitas the 35 was what fit and 35.5 was a little big, but it's a slingback. NM has 35 for the No Barre, and while I'm on a ban, I'm sooo in love with these shoes I might order them if the 35 might work. I just don't want to have to return them.
> 
> this is a pic:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
Zophie--They fit me in my VP and Pigalle 100 size which is a 37.  I think they'll fit you in a 35.


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> Zophie--They fit me in my VP and Pigalle 100 size which is a 37. I think they'll fit you in a 35.


 

ah, no, that doesn't help my ban!  What to do....hmmmmm.  I think I might order them.  I'm so bad, but there really isn't another style I am wanting nearly as badly and I'm scared they won't be available in three months when my ban is up.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hi Ladies would any of you have info on the sizing of the yoyo kid zeppa? Thanks!


----------



## babypie

mistyknightwin said:


> Hi Ladies would any of you have info on the sizing of the yoyo kid zeppa? Thanks!


 
Mine are 1/2 size up from my VP, I find the toe box slightly more snug.


----------



## tuna lala

What about the regular peep toe pumps? Do they run TTS?


----------



## Serene Dakini

Ready to pre-order  CL Miss Tack Pumps from Saks. 

I am a true size 7 US. Do you estimate TTS or 1/2 size up? (I'm guessing at 37.5)

I  TPF, so glad to have found you all. Any input will be much appreciated!


----------



## jh4200

Hmm, I haven't tried these, but I would guess 1/2 size up, especially if you're feet are normal to wide.  Plus, since you're ordering from Saks, you can always return if they're the wrong size - the good thing about real stores vs. ebay!  Good luck and let us know how they work out!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Serene Dakini said:


> Ready to pre-order  CL Miss Tack Pumps from Saks.
> 
> I am a true size 7 US. Do you estimate TTS or 1/2 size up? (I'm guessing at 37.5)
> 
> I  TPF, so glad to have found you all. Any input will be much appreciated!



I ordered the Ms Tack in patent and I needed a 1/2 size up. I'm not sure but assume the regular leather would run the same.


----------



## meluvs2shop

hola ladies!
i've done a search but still couldn't figure out an answer to suit my needs.

how do the Declic Suede Pumps run? TTS? or small? in VP's i'm a 38.5 but they are open-toe..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I went up half a size from my US size for the suede Declic 120.  The 140 might be different.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Has anybody been able to take their US size in No. Prives????


----------



## Serene Dakini

Thank You for the Miss Tack Pumps sizing advice 
JH, that's an awesome collection you have, great photos too!


----------



## techie81

oo_let_me_see said:


> Has anybody been able to take their US size in No. Prives????



Hiya  I'm a US size 5 and I own them in a 35. Not sure how they run for bigger sizes though.


----------



## jh4200

Thank you Serene!


----------



## LaDonna

how do the triclo's run?  i'm a 8-8.5 us.  40 in decollete.


----------



## jh4200

I would guess you need a 39 in the triclos.  The good thing about them is the straps help keep them on your feet even if they're a little roomy - so while you might be able to make a 38.5 work, I'd personally go with the bigger size to be more comfortable without that pesky worry about heel slippage.


----------



## rdgldy

I found them to be totally TTS-I am a US 9 and the 39 fit great..and they are so comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## LaDonna

thanks so much *jh4200 *and *rdgldy*


----------



## LavenderIce

babypie said:


> Mine are 1/2 size up from my VP, I find the toe box slightly more snug.


 
  I concur.  The toebox is slightly more snug and there was a bit of toe overhang if I went with my VP size.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello Ladies, I'm unable to use the search function and I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm a solid US 10-40 and was wondering if a EU size 9.5 in the Helmut would work for me...

I know they are cut larger than the other CL's. I emailed the seller to ask her as well..

Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

mistyknightwin said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm unable to use the search function and I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm a solid US 10-40 and was wondering if a EU size 9.5 in the Helmut would work for me...
> 
> I know they are cut larger than the other CL's. I emailed the seller to ask her as well..
> 
> Thanks!


 

the helmuts may be too big for you... i am size 36/36.5, and i had to get my helmuts in 1.5-2 whole sizes DOWN to 34.5!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mistyknightwin said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm unable to use the search function and I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm a solid US 10-40 and was wondering if a EU size 9.5 in the Helmut would work for me...
> 
> I know they are cut larger than the other CL's. I emailed the seller to ask her as well..
> 
> Thanks!


 
What material?  I am a smaller size and went down a half size in the jazz leather.  I had to go at least one and half for the patent and even that was still slipping off my foot.  My best guesstimation would be a half size to one full size down?    I know there are some who have gone down two sizes.


----------



## mistyknightwin

LavenderIce said:


> What material? I am a smaller size and went down a half size in the jazz leather. I had to go at least one and half for the patent and even that was still slipping off my foot. My best guesstimation would be a half size to one full size down?  I know there are some who have gone down two sizes.


They are leather - and I'm thinking I would need a 40. I don't kow the sellers return policy. 

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## ylime

How do the following run:

- Yoyo zeppa slingbacks (suede, if it makes a difference)
- Joli Neoud (TTS CL size, correct?)
- Iowa (non-zeppa version)
- Ernesta

I'm an US 8, and generally a 38.5 (Pigalle) - 39 (Rolando). TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ok i just have a general question 

i've never tried on cls before (hey i like in wisconsin .. they dont exist in this state) and i just want to know my general size ... i am usually an 8.5 - 9 US sizing.. and i have a couple pairs of mbmj and missoni flats (both size 39)

what size am i in cl? 39.5?? ... confused.


----------



## Edna

Would a 38.5 in the patent Lapono fit me if I am the following?

38.5 leather Declics
39 in patent Delcolzeps
39 in patent Mad Marys


----------



## ozymandias

JRed said:


> has anyone tried on the salopette? any sizing info would be great. tia.
> View attachment 324833


 
did you ladies know what "salopette" means in french? it's kinda funny - it means "little slut"!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I think quite a few names of Louboutin styles allude to similar words...


----------



## noah8077

HeeHee I want little slut shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

watch what you say, that creep might come back to haunt us!!


----------



## noah8077

Oh yeah, I forgot about him! Yuuk


----------



## techie81

ylime said:


> How do the following run:
> 
> - Yoyo zeppa slingbacks (suede, if it makes a difference)
> - Joli Neoud (TTS CL size, correct?)
> - Iowa (non-zeppa version)
> - Ernesta
> 
> I'm an US 8, and generally a 38.5 (Pigalle) - 39 (Rolando). TIA!



Joli Noeuds are TTS, yeah.


----------



## sylviarr

i have 38.5 patent new simples that fit pretty well - rarely slip out, i'm wondering if 100mm nappa leather declics would fit in a 38?


----------



## jh4200

sylviarr, the new simples actually run a big bigger than other sizes.  I had to go a half size down for my new simples, while my declics are a half a size up.  So the declics are a full size bigger.  I don't think the 38s would work for you - more likely a 39 or even 39.5.


----------



## sylviarr

darn! theres a pair of beautiful ones that i found on ebay and with the cashback they'd be so wonderfully priced!  

anyways, I'm also looking at the rodita, does anyone know how that style fits?


----------



## Lieda

Ladies,
if I am a 39.5 in patent and python VP's, what size will I be in Ambrosinas? I've heard they run big. will I be a 39? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I am not sure about the Ambrosina, but the Mouche runs TTS for me.


----------



## sylviarr

sylviarr said:


> darn! theres a pair of beautiful ones that i found on ebay and with the cashback they'd be so wonderfully priced!
> 
> anyways, I'm also looking at the rodita, does anyone know how that style fits?


nevermind - i got a pair of joli noeud slides in black satin for wicked cheap! im excited to get them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I went up half a size from my US size for the suede Declic 120.  The 140 might be different.



i guess since they are listed at almost 5" they are 140's??
currently they are on back order so i wanted to make sure i got the right size in the suede declic. is there a lot of toe cleavage?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I think those are the 120s (140 is definitely more than 5 inches).


----------



## jh4200

I agree, the 120s are almost 5 inches.  But it only feels like 4, because of the platform.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ oohhh really? it feels like 4"?!? that's good to hear! i love the suede declic in magenta but i am unsure if i should get a 38 or 38.5

thanks ladies for your input!!


----------



## jh4200

Haha, yes it does!  Gotta love the platform.  I would definitely say only go up a half a size, since suede stretches so well.


----------



## ylime

How do suede Lady Gres run? I've searched through the thread, but have read everything from US size, to one full size larger. I'd love some input from you ladies. 

Just for reference, I'm an US 8, 39 in VP (although a 38.5 could probably work too), 38.5 in Pigalle 100mm, 39 in Yoyo 110mm, and 39 in patent Ron Rons & Decollete.


----------



## meluvs2shop

jh4200 said:


> Haha, yes it does!  Gotta love the platform.  I would definitely say only go up a half a size, since suede stretches so well.


go up a size from my american size then, right? sorry for being a dunce i have a lot on my mind. something other than CL's.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ylime said:


> How do suede Lady Gres run? I've searched through the thread, but have read everything from US size, to one full size larger. I'd love some input from you ladies.
> 
> Just for reference, I'm an US 8, 39 in VP (although a 38.5 could probably work too), 38.5 in Pigalle 100mm, 39 in Yoyo 110mm, and 39 in patent Ron Rons & Decollete.



my suede lady gres were TTS for me.


----------



## jh4200

ylime, I would guess you should get a 38.5 in the LG.

meluvs, I think only a half size up from your US size.  And no apologies - I always want to get my sizing right.


----------



## sylviarr

ylime said:


> How do suede Lady Gres run? I've searched through the thread, but have read everything from US size, to one full size larger. I'd love some input from you ladies.
> 
> Just for reference, I'm an US 8, 39 in VP (although a 38.5 could probably work too), 38.5 in Pigalle 100mm, 39 in Yoyo 110mm, and 39 in patent Ron Rons & Decollete.


I'm a US 8 and a 38.5 in my New Simples and I have a pair of suede LGs in 39 - i definitely have some heel slippage, but I don't care because they are fab. (I just need to invest in heel grips) - however the front was quite narrow. I had to stretch mine out for a bit, but now they fit better.


----------



## Souzie

Does anyone know how the Gala flats run, or CL flats in general?


----------



## jh4200

I can't comment on the Galas, but my balacortas are a half size up from my US size.


----------



## kuromi-chan

ozymandias said:


> did you ladies know what "salopette" means in french? it's kinda funny - it means "little slut"!



  oh that's so funny!  and i  my salopettes!!  they're my favorite pair!


----------



## Souzie

jh4200 said:


> I can't comment on the Galas, but my balacortas are a half size up from my US size.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## christine0628

Hi there!

I'm dying for a pair of black leather declics.  From the shoes I have below (and/or have tried on) and from your experience with Declics, can you help me decide if a size 40 in the declics would be too big, if 39 would be too small and if 39.5 would be just about right?  There is a pair of 40s on ebay, but they might be too big (I've asked the seller to email me measurements).  

 - 8.5US - not too wide, normal length of toes (or so I think)
 - NPs 40
 - VPs 39.5
 - Patent Eventas 39.5
 - Oh My Sling 40
 - Fontanetes 40 - too big, had to sell them
 - Joli Noeud Dorcet 39 - a tad loose in the heels but with heel grips perfect.

TIA for your help!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi, I have been trying to find the answer, but still have questions about the c'est moi...

I am a US 7.5 and my feet are on the wider side. I wear a 38.5 in Decolettes, NPs, Fontanettes, Oh My Sling, and Activas (with the excpetion of a 38 in simples). Do I need a 38.5 or a 39 in the c'est moi? TIA!


----------



## jh4200

Christine, I think 39 would definitely be too small.  39.5 would probably be fine, but I would guess that 40 would also be fine, if maybe a tiny bit loose, but you could always fix that with padding.  I have a pair of declics that is a half a size too big (compared to the pair I have that fits me perfectly) and with heel grips, I have no problem.  Hope that helps!

IslandSpice, sorry I can't help on the c'est mois!


----------



## laylamario

can someone help me with sizing for the ms. moneypenny?  i wear a 36.5 in the bruges and simples.  and 37 in the decolette.  do you think a 36.5 in the moneypennys will fit me?  i've called ALL boutiques in the US and noone knows that shoe


----------



## anya2007

Can anyone comment on sizing for the new Peniche 120 Patent Loafer Pump (single platform) and the Peniche Patent Loafer Pump (double platform)?  Thanks!


----------



## GunnyJuice

Good day,
I would like some sizing advice on the CL Triclo Crisscross d'Orsay.  My gf absolutely loves them and I was thinking of getting her a pair as a surprise.

She wears size 40 on the Rolandos and 39.5 for the Pigalles.  Thanks very much in advance. 
*
*


----------



## jh4200

What a nice bf you are!  I would recommend a 39.5 in the Triclos.  She may also be able to go with a 39.


----------



## christine0628

jh4200 said:


> Christine, I think 39 would definitely be too small. 39.5 would probably be fine, but I would guess that 40 would also be fine, if maybe a tiny bit loose, but you could always fix that with padding. I have a pair of declics that is a half a size too big (compared to the pair I have that fits me perfectly) and with heel grips, I have no problem. Hope that helps!
> 
> IslandSpice, sorry I can't help on the c'est mois!


 
Thanks jh4200!


----------



## lolitablue

Hello! I am eyeing a pair of Jolie Noeud Dorcet.  I am a 39.5 in Simples and in NP Slingbacks, what would be my size on those?  The same?


----------



## rdgldy

they fit pretty TTS.


----------



## jh4200

Lolita, I think you might want to go for a 39 in the jolis - they run bigger because of the d'orsay style.  My NPs are a 39.5 and I have the jolis in 39 - the toe was tight at first but stretched using the sock trick, and if I had gone a half size up they would have been flopping off my feet.


----------



## LavenderIce

laylamario said:


> can someone help me with sizing for the ms. moneypenny? i wear a 36.5 in the bruges and simples. and 37 in the decolette. do you think a 36.5 in the moneypennys will fit me? i've called ALL boutiques in the US and noone knows that shoe


 
Hi laylamario!  I don't think many of us have the moneypenny, but IIRC, the toebox looks similar to the Rolandos, so I think you should go with your Decollette size, the 37.  However, they are similar to a d'orsay so maybe a 36.5 can work.  If they are too tight you can just stretch them out.


----------



## aznbaybee4u

I am a 37.5 in a closed toe patent pump but would I be the same size for a peep toe patent pump? I dont want my toes to come out too much or too big.. thanks!


----------



## laylamario

thank you lavenderice!!!


----------



## linda83

Does anyone have any advice on how the Mimini patent sandals run? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## KittyKat65

I just bought new CL boots and they have never been worn.  Do I get teh red Vibram soles put on NOW or do I wait?  I am in Austin and don't know where to take them.  Do any of you use a cobbler that you mail shoes to?  TIA


----------



## solicitor

If you're sure you want to do it, from what I've learned it appears that it's better to do it now rather than later. But you should know there are other options besides the Vibram sole. There are the Soletech and Chic rubber soles, too.  Incidentally, the chic is 1mm thick, unlike the 1.8 mm thickness for the others. Personally, I don't care for the "vibram" logo on shoes of this quality, but to each their own.  The Vibrams are very durable, however, and the new color match is spot-on.


----------



## lilmissb

Hi guys, really sorry if this has been asked before but I'm having trouble deciding what size to get for certain shoes. 

This is my foot: about just over 8.5in (22.5cm) in length from tip of toe to heel, usually take about a 35 or 35.5 depending on the make of the shoe, 3.2in (9cm) at the widest point (ballet mangled feet!)

Shoes I can fit: 36 in Un Volier wedges, 36 with a little wiggle room in the Graffiti flats, 35 and 35.5 in the Pigalle Elba due to mesh and the display 35 being stretched, 36 in the Very Prive glitter is too narrow for me but the 37 is too long but fit my foot better. That's the *VERY* limited range I could try on in Australia.

Shoes I would like advice on:
Decollete - I have been recommended to go a 36.5
Rolando - I have been recommended to try 36.5
Simple 85 and 100 - Advised 36
Triclo - 35.5 runs TTS?
Coxinelle - 36

What does everyone think?

TIA


----------



## ylime

^ I've never tried the mesh Pigalle, but I have the black patent Pigalle 100mm in a 38.5, and I take a 39 in both Decollete and Rolando. Most ladies go up half a size to a full size from their regular US shoe size for their Decolletes and Rolandos, so a 36.5 is probably okay. 



aznbaybee4u said:


> I am a 37.5 in a closed toe patent pump but would I be the same size for a peep toe patent pump? I dont want my toes to come out too much or too big.. thanks!



Which style specifically are you a 37.5 in? The sizing'll differ for different pumps since some have a more narrow toebox than others. 

But just as an example, my Decolletes are a 39, and my Yoyo 110mm are also a 39.


----------



## jh4200

lilmissb, I can't comment on the coxinelle, but the rest seem right.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks so much *ylime* & *jh4200*! I'm still trying to decide which one to buy first! I'm going nuts...


----------



## Edrine

has anyone tried the bloody mary??how do they fit?TIA


----------



## techie81

Ok, I'm starting to think I'm actually a true 35 in CLs. I know they're going to stretch but every single pair I have obtained a half size up when I thought I was supposed to (Decollete, Rolando) has stretched and given me major heel slippage.  Though my size 35 patent VPs are giving me slippage too, but the length is perfect (half size down and all my toes would go through the peep-toe if they could help it ). I think it's time for me to invest in Foot Petals. Oi! So ladies, if you have narrow heels, unless you can afford the many heel grips, it might be safe to stay TTS on closed pumps...

EDIT: Oh, and I have somewhat wide feet!


----------



## lilmissb

techie81 said:


> EDIT: Oh, and I have somewhat wide feet!




How wide are your feet? Mine are about 3.2 at the widest point. I want to know so I can compare my sizing to yours.


----------



## lilmissb

Hi! Me again, found some Salopettes that I thought had gone forever (although they are in black not red like I wanted) but I thought I should get your advice as to sizing. How do they tun? TIA!


----------



## ashakes

laylamario said:


> can someone help me with sizing for the ms. moneypenny? i wear a 36.5 in the bruges and simples. and 37 in the decolette. do you think a 36.5 in the moneypennys will fit me? i've called ALL boutiques in the US and noone knows that shoe


 
They run rather narrow througout the insole and toe box.  If you are a 37 in the decollete, I would suggest a 37 in the Miss MoneyPenny.  And, no Louboutin boutique ordered that shoe.


Mine are blue lizard and a size 40, which is my NP/VP size, but I would have preferred a 40.5 if given a choice.  It was the last pair so I dealt with it.   I wear a 40.5 in decolletes, rolandes, rolandos, Mad Mary, etc and put inserts in.  This is so I have extra room in the toe box.   I'm actually wearing them today too FINALLY. lol


----------



## ashakes

Edrine said:


> has anyone tried the bloody mary??how do they fit?TIA


 
I thought about charge sending them just so I could try them. lol  But, from photos they look narrow. I am guessing they run like a decollete/rolando though, but obviously I can't say w/o having tried them.

I bet one of the NYC ladies (coughKamillacough) will try them on soon.


----------



## LavenderIce

techie81 said:


> Ok, I'm starting to think I'm actually a true 35 in CLs. I know they're going to stretch but every single pair I have obtained a half size up when I thought I was supposed to (Decollete, Rolando) has stretched and given me major heel slippage. Though my size 35 patent VPs are giving me slippage too, but the length is perfect (half size down and all my toes would go through the peep-toe if they could help it ). I think it's time for me to invest in Foot Petals. Oi! So ladies, if you have narrow heels, unless you can afford the many heel grips, it might be safe to stay TTS on closed pumps...
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I have somewhat wide feet!


 
techie--I am the same exact way.  In fact my CL size is even smaller than my sneaker size!  My heels are very narrow, but the rest of my foot is on the wider side.  Most of my shoes are on snug and mold or stretch out to accommodate the width of my feet.  I cannot deal with heelgrips or inserts because I find they are more painful to wear than having a shoe that is snug.


----------



## lilmissb

Is this shoe sizing chart correct? If so, this means I'm a US6-7 depending on the make!!! Which would explain why everyone is suggesting I get bigger sizes than I thought I would need with Loubies.

http://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/shoes.html


----------



## lilmissb

Might seem like silly question, but what does the H stand for in CL sizing. I just saw you could order RonRons ina 36H. TIA!


----------



## ally143

H as in half, 36H is the same as 36.5


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *ally143!* Now I feel dumb, thought it meant something other than that.  ush:


----------



## linpaddy

I know this may have been asked previously but please help me out.

Do patent peeptoe Iowas run TTs or would I need to go half size up?

They come with a strap so should I err on the side of caution and just go up a half size?  I'm terrified of pain from too small shoes.  I'm a normal medium width in most of my shoes.


----------



## techie81

LavenderIce said:


> techie--I am the same exact way.  In fact my CL size is even smaller than my sneaker size!  My heels are very narrow, but the rest of my foot is on the wider side.  Most of my shoes are on snug and mold or stretch out to accommodate the width of my feet.  I cannot deal with heelgrips or inserts because I find they are more painful to wear than having a shoe that is snug.



Glad to hear I'm not alone!  It really does suck though. I have tried rainy's tip on putting the grips on the sides and that has worked pretty well for some styles in not pushing my feet forward so much.



*lilmissb*, I think the widest part of my foot is about 3.5". ush:


----------



## lilmissb

techie81 said:


> *lilmissb*, I think the widest part of my foot is about 3.5". ush:



So if we're roughly the same size, how long is your foot? Mine's about just under 9in from big toe to heel. I hope I'm not being too rude but I guess if I want to know what your feet are like as they sound quite similar to mine and I want to know if I've been recommended the right sizing for the shoes I want to buy. Especially after you've said that all your closed toe shoes stretch a lot. Should I buy really tight and hope they stretch or buy something a little looser? Also, how long before they stretch? I wouldn't wear them EVERY day so that might make it tighter for longer.

TIA!


----------



## igormn

I want to purchase Wine Patent Rolandos and I am not sure what size to look for. I wear 37.5-38 in VPs and 38.5 in Decolletes, 37.5 in Pigalles. What do you guys advise?


----------



## JuneHawk

I can't remember if I've asked this before but can anyone recommend a cobbler in the Miami area or South Florida in general?  TIA


----------



## purdy13

After reading this thread I've noticed a couple of people have referred to getting red rubber soles that are 1mm thick rather than the usual 1.8 thick. Does anyone know where I can buy this as I find the 1.8 too thick for my taste for my evening shoes. 

I've read on here the brand 'Chic' makes it but no searches are bringing anything up for me. Any help would be appreciated. 

BTW i'm in the UK so can't send to cobblars in the US


----------



## LavenderIce

igormn said:


> I want to purchase Wine Patent Rolandos and I am not sure what size to look for. I wear 37.5-38 in VPs and 38.5 in Decolletes, 37.5 in Pigalles. What do you guys advise?


 
I'd go with your Decollette size.


----------



## solicitor

purdy13 said:


> After reading this thread I've noticed a couple of people have referred to getting red rubber soles that are 1mm thick rather than the usual 1.8 thick. Does anyone know where I can buy this as I find the 1.8 too thick for my taste for my evening shoes.
> 
> I've read on here the brand 'Chic' makes it but no searches are bringing ianything up for me. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW i'm in the UK so can't send to cobblars in the US




For the 1mm thick "Chic" rubber soles, contact Randy Lipson at Cobblestone Shoe Repair in Missouri. He can sell you the soles to be installed by a local cobbler.


----------



## Katykit01

xnplo said:


> Consolidation from posts in previous threads:



Has anyone taken their CLs to Eddie's shoe repair in Sherman Oaks, CA??


----------



## jh4200

So I just found out that our very own Panrixx is expecting the new 1.0mm Vibrams, the ones that are supposed to be a near-perfect match to the soles, to be delivered sometime in November.  And, even better news, he's planning on launching a new website when they come in, so that we all don't have to deal with Ebay!  I personally can't wait - I've been holding off on resoling waiting for this.


----------



## ally143

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *ally143!* Now I feel dumb, thought it meant something other than that. ush:


 
don't be silly!! I had a hard time with DH, SO, VP, NP, etc!!


----------



## ally143

JuneHawk said:


> I can't remember if I've asked this before but can anyone recommend a cobbler in the Miami area or South Florida in general? TIA


 
I've been taking my shoes Gables Shoe Store and Repair Shop for over a year, recommended by my NM SA...They are in Coral Gables. My experiences are the total opposite from the online reviews; very kind and helpful, on top of great work. It is on the pricey side though. Now, whenever I bring in more than one pair he gives me discounts, IDK if he gives discounts to everybody. They carry the shoe inserts from above (I looove them), red vibrams, meltonian suede protector, etc...June let me know if you want pics of his work...


----------



## lilmissb

Awww, thanks *ally143*!  

Actually, can anyone tell me what is DH and SO? I know VP and NP. Also, what is HG? I see it's been mentioned before.


----------



## keya

DH = Dear Husband

SO = Significant Other

HG = Holy Grail


----------



## rdgldy

UHG-ultimate holy grail


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha! Thanks   Now I'm up with all the lingo!


----------



## techie81

lilmissb said:


> So if we're roughly the same size, how long is your foot? Mine's about just under 9in from big toe to heel. I hope I'm not being too rude but I guess if I want to know what your feet are like as they sound quite similar to mine and I want to know if I've been recommended the right sizing for the shoes I want to buy. Especially after you've said that all your closed toe shoes stretch a lot. Should I buy really tight and hope they stretch or buy something a little looser? Also, how long before they stretch? I wouldn't wear them EVERY day so that might make it tighter for longer.
> 
> TIA!



Hmm it's been a while since I measured my feet. I think 8.25" to 8.5"?  If you're ok with suffering through the breaking in period, I'd get a smaller size.  I say they stretch after a couple wears. You could also do the sock trick.  Flopping shoes are so annoying!


----------



## babypie

madamelizaking said:


> Anyone know a place in Orange County??


 
I scrolled though this thread and didn't find an answer to this, I'm sorry if I missed it.  Does anyone have a recommendation for Orange County CA?  TIA


----------



## lilmissb

techie81 said:


> Hmm it's been a while since I measured my feet. I think 8.25" to 8.5"?  If you're ok with suffering through the breaking in period, I'd get a smaller size.  I say they stretch after a couple wears. You could also do the sock trick.  Flopping shoes are so annoying!





Hmmm...I might be pretty much your size if not a half size more. Cool. I know, I hate flopping shoes!!! They give you blisters and hurt your feet.


----------



## purdy13

jh4200 said:


> So I just found out that our very own Panrixx is expecting the new 1.0mm Vibrams, the ones that are supposed to be a near-perfect match to the soles, to be delivered sometime in November. And, even better news, he's planning on launching a new website when they come in, so that we all don't have to deal with Ebay! I personally can't wait - I've been holding off on resoling waiting for this.


 
Thank you! I've just found this out too so I will definately be holding off on the resoling until I can get my hands on some of these!

And thanks Solicitor for your suggestion too.


----------



## meggyg8r

Does anyone know how wedges like this run?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm a US 7.5 in heels and 7.5/8 in flats.  Thanks girls!


----------



## chay

could anyone tell me what size Armadillo I should get? I'm usually a 5.5 but my Kid Simple is 6 and it fits perfectly...

ETA: I got small ankles 


thanks in advance


----------



## meggyg8r

I found the armadillo TTS. I usually wear a US 7.5 in heels and took a 37.5 in the armadillos.  I don't think your ankle size matters for these, your heel size might, but ankle size shouldn't.


----------



## laureenthemean

chay said:


> could anyone tell me what size armadillo i should get? I'm usually a 5.5 but my kid simple is 6 and it fits perfectly...
> 
> Eta: I got small ankles
> 
> 
> thanks in advance :d


35.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> Does anyone know how wedges like this run?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'm a US 7.5 in heels and 7.5/8 in flats.  Thanks girls!



I would guess these run like the Simple.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^hmm okay, so these may be a tad bit too big but I think heel grips would make it better... gives me something to think about!


----------



## chay

thank you so much ladies!


----------



## ShoppyShoperson

Hello - I am brand new to TPF. I was wondering if anyone knows of a fab Cobbler in the Seattle/Bellevue area?? Also, will a Cobbler add a red sole to ANY brand shoe I bring in or only to my CL's? Thanks!


----------



## jh4200

Welcome, Shoppy!  Your name is hilarious.  I can't help with your question, but I wanted to say hello.


----------



## solicitor

ShoppyShoperson said:


> Hello - I am brand new to TPF. I was wondering if anyone knows of a fab Cobbler in the Seattle/Bellevue area?? Also, will a Cobbler add a red sole to ANY brand shoe I bring in or only to my CL's? Thanks!



Welcome! It's important to remember that cobblers are business people, too!

Incidentally, most people only place half a rubber sole on their Louboutins, so it might appear odd on a different color sole...


----------



## ShoppyShoperson

Oh, I see. That makes sense. I have a couple pairs of OH DEER brand shoes from about two years ago and they have the red soles like the CL's that is why I ask. Thank you!

And if anyone finds a good Cobbler in the Seattle area, let me know! 

Aso, hello jh4200.


----------



## evolkatie

shoppy, do you think it's worth resoling the oh deer's? it's approx $40 to get soles put on. I've seen Oh Deers on sale a lot and they are about $50-$70 on ebay new.


----------



## solicitor

ShoppyShoperson said:


> Oh, I see. That makes sense. I have a couple pairs of OH DEER brand shoes from about two years ago and they have the red soles like the CL's that is why I ask. Thank you!
> 
> And if anyone finds a good Cobbler in the Seattle area, let me know!
> 
> Aso, hello jh4200.



Oh, dear! I wonder if Mr. Louboutin knew/knows about that? I can foresee Louboutin vs. Muskat landing on the court calendar any day now (or has it already?).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh Deer! has already dealt with the consequences.


----------



## solicitor

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Oh Deer! has already dealt with the consequences.




Oh, my!


----------



## lilmissb

How much is it possible to stretch the Iowa Zeppas with shoe stretchers? I really want a pair but cannot find it in a 35.5 or 36. I have however found a pair in 35 but I fear it will be too small.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> How much is it possible to stretch the Iowa Zeppas with shoe stretchers? I really want a pair but cannot find it in a 35.5 or 36. I have however found a pair in 35 but I fear it will be too small.



What size are you normally? The Iowa Zeppas run small more so than the vp and nps. If you're a size 35.5 US I would not go smaller than that. Some people have went up a full size but most just take 1/2 size up.


----------



## ShoppyShoperson

Yes I know, I thought about whether it's worth it or not to re-sole my OH DEER's...that's why I'm inquiring. I have never needed / or even thought about re-soling any shoes before so I didn't know if it was a simple thing like getting new heel tabs or something much more involved.  I am learning so much just in my first couple days here! 

What consequences did OH DEER have to face? Yikes! I had met Allison, the OH DEER owner/designer at a shoe show a couple years ago and just loved her and her shoes.  (sorry Christian L! Didn't realize at the time...) But I still love my OD's they are super cute and comfy too.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> What size are you normally? The Iowa Zeppas run small more so than the vp and nps. If you're a size 35.5 US I would not go smaller than that. Some people have went up a full size but most just take 1/2 size up.




Drats! It'll probably be too small. I don't actually know what my true size is as my size fluctuates between a 35-36.5 depends on the manufacturer. I've found that most manufacturers are cutting out the smaller sizes or making their smaller sizes bigger and therefore I never know what size I am or there's nothing in my size to try on to see if it fits. It's soooo frustrating trying to find shoes which is probably why I haven't bought any in about a year and I've turned to designer brands!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: Ok, I just ready your foot measurement post and I think we're similar in foot length (9" : I have kinda long toes) except my width is 3 inches. I'm guessing you're about 1/2 size bigger than me because of the width of your foot. I actually take the MC glitter in a size 35.5 but I think 35 might be better but the length will be slightly short (I actually find the MC glitter to run a bit larger than regular NP). The 35.5 is actually perfect in length but a bit loose. Anyways, I had a pair of Iowa Zeppa in size 36 and they were swimming on me (at least on my smaller foot). I had to put insoles in both my shoes so I sold them because the insoles where pushing my feet up and the buckle was stratching my foot. If I get a chance to repurchase them I would go with a size 35/35.5. For you I would suggest a 35.5/36 because the 35 might be a bit too narrow for you.

My advise for you based on what I take (assuming you're 1/2 size bigger than me).
Decollete - I take a size 35.5/36 so for you: 36/36.5
Rolando - I take a size 35.5/36 so for you: 36/36.5
Simple 85 and 100 - I take a size 35/35.5 for you: 35.5/36
Triclo - I tried it on in 35 and feel fine so for you: 35.5
Coxinelle - Haven't tried but I would guess 35.5/36


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks a bunch* javaboo*!    It always help when people have roughly the same size foot as you.


----------



## ilostmychoo

lilmissb said:


> Sorry if it's been posted before, but anyone know of anyone in Australia? Specifically in Sydney?
> 
> TIA!



I've been to two cobblers and both were hopeless, I'm trying a new one in two weeks so will update


----------



## lilmissb

Are you going to one in the metro area?


----------



## ilostmychoo

lilmissb said:


> Are you going to one in the metro area?



Yes, I'll see how I go I'm thinking Eastern Suburbs tho this time.  Apparently Coombs in the city are now getting the red topy sole in (I'm not sure which brand, I only like the yummychouchou ones from the UK) if you try them, you just have to make sure you remind them to keep the box, as they don't like boxes for some reason 

They did a good job on my decollettes but were very 'flighty' and it took them 15minutes to actually find them... they ended up going through every shoe on the wall they had (they put them in green paper bags) by the end I was really


----------



## vickylou7

Am seriously tempted to buy my first pair of CLs today but wanted some size advice first - I want some of the black patent Jolie Noeud Dorcets:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Noeud-Dorcet-Bow-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ180294521290QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180294521290&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I normally wear a UK size 7 and have fairly wide feet. The advice about these  seems to vary quite a lot and I'd be v upset if they arrived and didn't fit! Any thoughts? 
(I'd prob prefer them on the slightly big rather than small side...)


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, I don't know anything about UK sizing, but if you would prefer them slightly big rather than small, I would go up no more than half a size.


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay, it's taken a while, but these are the red soles I had put on my Champuses to avoid slipping when walking down the aisle (and I honestly don't think I could bear it if these got all scratched up)!  Randy Lipson at Cobblestone Shoe Repair in MO did it for me. They are the 1mm soles.  The red is not perfect, but as close as you can get, IMO.  I think they look great and am very happy with the work.

I also took a pic of the foam shoe trees that I bought to hold the shape of the shoes.  I LOVE them!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, does anyone know how the new simples run?
Sorry if this has been asked before, TIA!!


----------



## jh4200

I got my new simples a half size down from my US size.  They were a bit tight at first but were great with a little stretching.  I probably could also have done my true US size, and they would have fit better immediately, but may have stretched out too much with wear and required padding later on.


----------



## rdgldy

could I do TTS in a suede lady gres?


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy, I think you'd be able to.  My LGs are TTS and they fit like a glove.  And the suede will stretch more than my leathers.  Are you looking at the plum ones?  They're gorgeous.


----------



## jh4200

Meggy, they came out really good!  Can you post a pic of how they look from the side?  Can you see the red on the edge?


----------



## rdgldy

yup!  do you think I should???


----------



## jh4200

Yeeeeessssssssssssssss!


----------



## ShoppyShoperson

Hi meggyg8r - You're shoes look beautiful!  May I ask how long it took for you to send them off, have them worked on and then sent back to you?  Also, how much did it cost for the one pair? (sorry if this is rude to ask.) Thanks - 

~I may have come up with a way to spruce up the soles of my shoes but I have to wait until next week to see if I can 'make it work!'  Wish me luck!! ~


----------



## rdgldy

ok, I'm making a deal with myself-if they're still up in the AM and the 30% is too, they will be mine!  (I have to be good, I have to be good, I have to be good...............)


----------



## jh4200

I've said that to myself too - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  Good luck!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks jh4200, I'm a size 37 in VPs, and my normal US size is 36.5, so I should be looking at 36 in the new simples? 
Does patent stretch quickly? Thanks!


----------



## jh4200

I would go with the 36, and the patent should stretch pretty easily - just wear them around the house with some thick socks.  I also think you'd be fine with a 36.5.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks so much!!


----------



## hlp_28

I am a bit confused......

I just read a thread that Stina said her Paillettes Decollete is 0.5 sz smaller than her patent Decollete but they are still bit big.....

For those who have both, can you please advise whether the patent decollete and paillette decollete run the same or the patent decollete run smaller??

Thanks heaps !!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

I absolutely love the simple and new simple but am completely confused by size. I have decolletes in a 39.5 that sadly are too small and so am going to have to sell as the sock trick won't even cut it! I've just purchased ronrons in burgundy patent in 39.5 as lady in shop said that size would be fine for me. What size do you think I'd need in simples please, I usually wear a 39 in every other shoe, but the Louboutins I've yet to figure out!!! i am very new to CL, and having had many foot surgeries I feel that I am having a rebelious moment and going mad, but i want them all and I want them now!!! I won't get the ronrons til Tue so the sensible thing would be to wait til I get them, but there are just so many lovely shoes out there that are tempting me....all advice greatly received


----------



## meggyg8r

jh4200 said:


> Meggy, they came out really good!  Can you post a pic of how they look from the side?  Can you see the red on the edge?



Jenn, these are the best pics I could get of the side:











I mean, you can see it from the side a little, but it's completely not obvious.  The 2nd picture is still at a slight angle so the red shows more.  I really don't think you can put a sole on and have it show any less than what my cobbler did!


----------



## meggyg8r

ShoppyShoperson said:


> Hi meggyg8r - You're shoes look beautiful!  May I ask how long it took for you to send them off, have them worked on and then sent back to you?  Also, how much did it cost for the one pair? (sorry if this is rude to ask.) Thanks -
> 
> ~I may have come up with a way to spruce up the soles of my shoes but I have to wait until next week to see if I can 'make it work!'  Wish me luck!! ~



Thanks!  It took me less than 2 weeks for everything, and that was including the Labor Day weekend holiday.  I also mailed my shoes to him via Parcel Post and that is slower shipping, so it could have been even faster.  Once Randy had my shoes he had them mailed back out in 2 days.  It cost $30 per sole + $10 shipping.  If you do more than 1 pair of shoes, it's $3 additional shipping per shoe.  So, say you sent away 3 pairs, it would be $30 + $30 + $30 + $10 + $3 + $3 = $106.  Not cheap, but not unreasonable either.  I sent him a couple pairs of Manolos to get resoled and they look great too.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Meggy!  You're right, you can hardly see it.  They definitely came out better than some others I've seen.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, I've seen some really bad ones.  You really can't see the soles when I am wearing them, they show a lot more in the pics.


----------



## evolkatie

Here are pictures of my soles. I went to Shoe Savers in Houston. The vibrams are not a perfect match but they're thin to where it doesnt really show up much on the sides. I wish I had a better lens that could do closer macro shots. 

The dye is perfect all over fyi.

It's $40 to dye and $40 for soles.

I've worn the shoes once already so excuse the dirty soles, wrinkles, etc...


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie, that is really thin... do you know if it was 1mm?


----------



## lorrmich

rdgldy said:


> could I do TTS in a suede lady gres?


 
I also did LG in suede TTS.  Only wore them once.  They are tight but workable.  They will definitely stretch and be super perfect.  I think you should absolutely go for it!!!


----------



## evolkatie

I dont really know since I don't have an accurate measuring tape but I did buy some from panrixx, I took them to my cobbler and he said that the ones he have are thinner so I just ended up giving mine away with the shoes I sold.


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie said:


> I dont really know since I don't have an accurate measuring tape but I did buy some from panrixx, I took them to my cobbler and he said that the ones he have are thinner so I just ended up giving mine away with the shoes I sold.



ok... the ones i have from panrixx are 1.8mm... i will wait for the 1mm to come in before i order more... i think they look better for the more delicate shoes


----------



## rdgldy

and I did-thanks!!


----------



## buzzytoes

When you girls mention being TTS do you mean your CL size or "regular" shoe size. I am an 8.5 in regular shoes, though I think I go up to a 9 if the heel is higher (3.5 to 4 inches). The Decollettes I had in 39.5 were too tight (and I think just a little too short for comfort) and the flat Papa Don't Preach loafers that I have are a 39 and the fit ok, just a little tight in the toe box cuz they have a long pointy end. It is a MUST to hit the CL store in Vegas next month and I have plans to buy my first brand new pair but I am just wondering what size I should start with? I am thinking 39.5 with most CLs in general but maybe 40?


----------



## panrixx

Any 1mm Vibrams available at this time will be the original colour , with the slightly orange shade to them.

The new, better matched colour, in 1mm, has never been available as the manufacturer has not produced any yet.  This is despite my constant pleading to make them available to me.  Hopefully they will arrive next month (fingers crossed).


----------



## ylime

How do booties run? Specifically, the Metallika or Lapono? My usual CL size is a 38.5, so should I be looking at a 39?


----------



## JuneHawk

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know how the new simples run?
> Sorry if this has been asked before, TIA!!



I had to go up half a size from my true US size so they are my CL size.


----------



## rdgldy

Mine (suede) were TTS.


----------



## surlygirl

buzzytoes said:


> When you girls mention being TTS do you mean your CL size or "regular" shoe size. I am an 8.5 in regular shoes, though I think I go up to a 9 if the heel is higher (3.5 to 4 inches). The Decollettes I had in 39.5 were too tight (and I think just a little too short for comfort) and the flat Papa Don't Preach loafers that I have are a 39 and the fit ok, just a little tight in the toe box cuz they have a long pointy end. It is a MUST to hit the CL store in Vegas next month and I have plans to buy my first brand new pair but I am just wondering what size I should start with? I am thinking 39.5 with most CLs in general but maybe 40?


 
I'm an 8.5 in US sizing as well. For me TTS in CLs is a 39 - for VPs, LGs, etc. My decollette size is a 40. Boots are a 40 as well. I suspect I would be a 39.5 in some of the other CL styles - declics, new simples, etc. It will be helpful as well as fun to try as many styles as you can to get a better idea of sizing. Good luck in Vegas!


----------



## loveuga

I'm usually an 8 in most U.S. shoes, very few pairs of my shoes are 8.5.  I have never owned any CL's, but I've read all about the sizing and various in-sole sizes from toe to heel in the shoes.  My feet are both just under 9.5 inches in length and are not wide.  I know that the heels are high, and the last thing I want is for my foot to be slipping forward as I walk.

What CL size would you recommend for me in Lady Gres or VP's?  Any help you ladies could offer me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sakura

I'm a 7 in a VP/NP and my Metallikas are a 7.5


----------



## carlinha

panrixx said:


> Any 1mm Vibrams available at this time will be the original colour , with the slightly orange shade to them.
> 
> The new, better matched colour, in 1mm, has never been available as the manufacturer has not produced any yet.  This is despite my constant pleading to make them available to me.  Hopefully they will arrive next month (fingers crossed).



let me know when they arrive panrixx... i have some lovely VPs i need soled


----------



## jh4200

Loveuga, I think you'd be good with a 38.5.


----------



## loveuga

Thank you, jh4200!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

loveuga, you could probably do a 38 too, since your foot isn't wide.  I am a US size 8 too, and when I got my suede LGs in 38.5, they were too big.  Most of my VPs are 38.5, but I can do 38 in them too.


----------



## loveuga

^thank you, oo!


----------



## vascoT

Hi,
Does anyone know the sizes for cordoba wedges?
Normally a 40 (sometimes 39)
Thanks


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Dear Knowledgeable Girlies,  Please help - all advice gratefully received. I received my beautiful Burgundy patent Ronrons today and I think they might be too big!!! I ordered a 39.5 after explaining to the shop assistant that my decolletes (left) are a tad too small (they are a 39.5 too!) and there is a small gap at the back of each ankle. They feel perfect in the toe box apart from a slight tightness on right little toe that I'm guessing will stretch out, but I don't want to make it worse by going down a size if I can sort with heel grips, insoles etc. Hubby is going slightly mad as I now have 2 pairs and neither fit!!!  I also want and have my eye on a pair of simple 85's, but am now confused over sizes. these Ronrons are a 85 heel.

Please help as its driving me mad - I just want to buy everything I see!!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## honu

I was browsing on NM when I came across the Alta Perla and saw that it was only $478, I'm thinking that it was left over from the sale and couldn't resist. 

Do they run TTS or do they run small? I'm hoping that they run small 

Also are they comfortable? I'm assuming the heel is 100mm.

TIA~~~~


----------



## honu

Whoops, forgot picture....


----------



## jh4200

I got mine TTS because it's what was available on Ebay, and they're fine, but my toes are close to the edge.  I probably could have gone a half size up to have a little more room and been good.  They're relatively comfortable, although I haven't worn them out yet, so I can't say for a long time.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

if i am a size 8.5/9 would a size 40 in the O My slingback be too big??


----------



## rdgldy

I'd say one full size up would be fine-1 1/2 may be a little too big.


----------



## meggyg8r

I tried on a 1/2 size up from my US size and they were the perfect length but the strap in the back was way way way too big (I couldn't even fix it with inserts).  So if I ever find these in my size I will get them TTS.  I've been looking for my size for months but it hasn't popped up on eBay


----------



## honu

I have a feeling the strap will be too long but I can always take it to my cobbler so shorten them. I'm crossing my fingers that the length of the shoe will be fine for my feet.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

so they would probably fit then? i'm nervous about the stap slipping ...


----------



## rdgldy

My strap doesn't slip on these, but I got them TTS-they are a little small but not too bad-my foot does not come over the back or anything.  If they are too big, the strap could slip.  Can you get an insole measurement and check it against some other pairs?


----------



## meggyg8r

good luck! post pics if you do get them!!


----------



## ShoppyShoperson

Thank you meggyg8r & evolkatie for all the info. I really appreciate it!  Your shoes (both of you) look beautiful.  When I see all these pictures of all these gorgeous shoes it makes me want to put all mine on and sleep in them!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *June*, were your new simples in patent?
Seems like some of the new simples have to size down? Oh dear, this is getting hard to decide on!


----------



## Jzlyn

Does anyone know how do these fit compared to VPs, NPs or Armadillos?


----------



## **shoelover**

I tried on the 37 1/2 in the bloody mary my big toe/middle toe where flat with the shoe and the rest of my toes where a little squished..however overall the shoe felt ok little big but that is probably because i didn't do them up tightly. will python stretch? or do i up to next size up 38? I'm concerd by the exterme sizing in these considering MM are my true size a 36...and my new delics a 2 1/2. 

Thank you for you advice.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know if the Helmut Pailletes (with sequins) run large? For reference I am a 38.5 in VP, fontanete, joli noeud (major heel slippage!) and other d'orsay styles but 39 in patent decollete. Kindly advise as I have my eyes set on a pair right now... Thanks in advance! =)

P.s: My feet are average width but more on the narrow side.


----------



## aznbaybee4u

can a good cobbler help with heel slippage with CL's? has anybody had success with going to a cobbler for custom fit heel inserts instead of heel grips?


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Helmut Pailletes (with sequins) run large? For reference I am a 38.5 in VP, fontanete, joli noeud (major heel slippage!) and other d'orsay styles but 39 in patent decollete. Kindly advise as I have my eyes set on a pair right now... Thanks in advance! =)
> 
> P.s: My feet are average width but more on the narrow side.


 
Some help please!


----------



## dreamdoll

hi *dancing queen*, I believe the helmuts run large - so you might have to size down 1 to 1.5 sizes...there's a thread on vogue australia posted much earlier that has a consolidated list...
http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?t=267915 
here you go - hope it helps!


----------



## jh4200

Dancing queen, I think the 38 might fit you.  My helmuts are a half size down from my VPs, and they fit really well. I do have a wider foot, though, so you might need to go down to a 37.5.  Sorry that's not much help - this is a weird style for sizing!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

dreamdoll said:


> hi *dancing queen*, I believe the helmuts run large - so you might have to size down 1 to 1.5 sizes...there's a thread on vogue australia posted much earlier that has a consolidated list...
> http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?t=267915
> here you go - hope it helps!


 
Thank you so much! 1 to 1.5 down is a pretty wide range cause I'm getting them from evilbay... Oh decisions!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

jh4200 said:


> Dancing queen, I think the 38 might fit you. My helmuts are a half size down from my VPs, and they fit really well. I do have a wider foot, though, so you might need to go down to a 37.5. Sorry that's not much help - this is a weird style for sizing!


 
Thanks for replying! Hmm are your Helmuts with sequins or leather? Also, how much should I offer the seller on evilbay for this pair? (she has a $899BIN or BO)


----------



## LavenderIce

I would go with with your Armadillo size since they're both d'orsays and look to be the same last.  



Jzlyn said:


> Does anyone know how do these fit compared to VPs, NPs or Armadillos?


----------



## jh4200

Dancing queen, my helmuts are pony hair - which I would guess fit the same as paillettes since there's really no stretching with either material.  Hard to say how much you should offer - if they're new, obviously the offer should be a little higher.  I usually decide how much I'm willing to pay and then give an offer that's a bit lower, so if the seller comes back with a counteroffer there's room to negotiate.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## b00mbaka

Hey guys! I need some quick sizing help. If I wear a 39 in patent pigalles would a 39 in a suede rolando work?


----------



## honu

Today was a good day, I got 2 pairs of CLs including this one! 

OMG they're gorgeous....and the length is perfect for me! 

However the strap is about 1" too long. I'm going to try to bring these to a cobbler and see what he can do to shorten them.  If not, they're going back


----------



## ylime

^ Maybe. I sized up 1/2 from my patent Pigalles for my patent Rolando, but since suede stretches a bit, maybe.


----------



## meggyg8r

ugh, jealousy isn't even the correct word.... modeling pics, please! and let me know if you can get the strap altered!

what size are you and what size did you get?  I'm wondering if I can make 1/2 size smaller work...


----------



## meggyg8r

would these fit my US 7.5 feet? please say no?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300266601785


----------



## JuneHawk

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *June*, were your new simples in patent?
> Seems like some of the new simples have to size down? Oh dear, this is getting hard to decide on!



Yup, patent.


----------



## JuneHawk

Does anyone wear the Declics in their true size?  I'm a true US 7.5 but normally wear 38 in CL.  My Declics are a 38 and a bit loose on the heel but my toes are not squished.  I think I can actually fit into a 37.5 and may not even need stretching.  I put some heel pad thingies on and they shoes don't slip but my right shoe is a still a bit loser that I'd like my 4 inch heels to be.


----------



## noah8077

I think I should have gotten my true size, I went up a 1/2 size and they slip quite a bit.


----------



## honu

*OW. OW. OW!!!*

These shoes hurt! 

I put them on for less than 10 minutes - taking pictures, walking around, and they are painful. 

The balls of my feet are really sensitive and the soles are thin. I have no cushion on the balls of my feet and even put a silicone insole in there and it still didn't work. :cry:

The straps are really loose and so my feet slip out.

They are gorgeous to look at though - I don't know if I'll ever wear them.

*meggyg8r:* I wear 34.5 and these are a 35 and the length is perfect.

Heehee...my kitty HAD to get into the picture with me! She wouldn't leave me alone. She was fascinated with the shoes!!


----------



## meggyg8r

you are having the EXACT same problem that I had when I found these at NM--they had an 8 and the length was perfect, but the strap did the same thing.  I am wondering if a 37.5's strap would even make that much of a difference.  I say if they hurt and don't fit right, you're probably better of taking them back.. ugh I just love these shoes though, I don't know if I could bear to do it!!


----------



## jh4200

I went up a half a size for my declics and they're very comfortable without any real slipping, but I think with some stretching I could have gone TTS - I think because the toe box is wider it's a little more foriving.


----------



## honu

I tried them on again this morning and I'm returning them tomorrow. As much as I love the sparklies, I just can't make it work. I know that it will go to a good home one day.


----------



## gmadruga

I have really wide feet so louboutins dont fit me too comfortable.  I thought stretching them would be a good option, but Im a little hesitant cause I dont want them ruined.  Has anyone has their louboutins stretched?


----------



## KittyKat65

Here are my boots back from Cobblestone Cobblers in MO.  Randy out the new Chic red soles on them. Apparently, these are an even better match than the Vibrams.  I am happy with them.


----------



## javaboo

I have a pair of Declic TTS and another 1/2 size up. For the TTS one I feel that my bigger foot touches the top but with a bit of stretch of the width it feels ok. The 1/2 size up one fits good and not much slippage but on my smaller foot it just feels a bit loose. I think the Declic/Clichy really depends if you have long toes are not. I think I have medium/long toes so 1/2 size up would still be ok for me.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh wow, that's weird, I got a different kind of sole and sent mine to Randy too!  I wonder why?  Mine don't say chic on the bottom.


----------



## ohNina

I tried on Declics today at the South Coast store.  I'm a US 7.  The 37.5 was comfortable, but I had quite a bit of heel slippage.  A heel grip may have solved the problem.  Then I tried the 37 and my toes were very squished.  My feet aren't wide, but those would have been too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## panrixx

KittyKat65 said:


> ....*the new Chic red soles on them. Apparently, these are an even better match than the Vibrams...*


 
I don't agree with that statement (OK I know I'm biased) but then maybe the reference is to the old Vibram colour and not the new one that was colour matched by our own graphics designer member *JetSetGo*?

Would do you think?


----------



## meggyg8r

I don't know, I think those chic ones look pretty good.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey Ladies, I've been looking for an answer & am still having a hard time, if I'm a 39.5 (pretty much my "true" CL size) in my No Prives NP's do you think I could do either a 39.5 or even a 40 in Very Prives VP's -- Love the one & only pair of fabric NP's I have & been eyeing the VP's for a bit now!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## killerstrawbery

hiya, i was wondering how does the d'orsay armadillo fits? thnx


----------



## ally143

jh4200 said:


> I went up a half a size for my declics and they're very comfortable without any real slipping, but I think with some stretching I could have gone TTS - I think because the toe box is wider it's a little more foriving.


 
I got them in a 40, and now that they have stretched, I think I would have been fine with my VP size, 39.5...I pre-ordered my magenta suede declics in 39.5, I hope they fit me!



Raffaluv said:


> Hey Ladies, I've been looking for an answer & am still having a hard time, if I'm a 39.5 (pretty much my "true" CL size) in my No Prives NP's do you think I could do either a 39.5 or even a 40 in Very Prives VP's -- Love the one & only pair of fabric NP's I have & been eyeing the VP's for a bit now!  Thanks so much!!!



I think most people take the same size on NP and VP...Are your feet narrow or wide? I have wide feet, and I feel more comfortable with my NPs being half size larger than my VPs, I'm a 39.5 in VPs and a 40 in NPs...I know it is confusing!!! if I were you, I would get the VPs in a 39.5, but not the 40...


----------



## solicitor

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ oh wow, that's weird, I got a different kind of sole and sent mine to Randy too!  I wonder why?  Mine don't say chic on the bottom.



I suspect you received the Soletech soles, which are 1.8mm thick and logo free!


----------



## solicitor

panrixx said:


> I don't agree with that statement (OK I know I'm biased) but then maybe the reference is to the old Vibram colour and not the new one that was colour matched by our own graphics designer member *JetSetGo*?
> 
> Would do you think?




I have extras of both the new color 1.8 Vibrams and the Chic rubber soles. If I have time, I'll do a comparison. Of course, the quality of the photography can make a big difference. I'll post during the week.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi ladies, I went to a department store (David Jones in Australia) that stocks CL shoes and tried on a pair of patent VP in a size 38. I was able to SQUEEZE my feet in them but they were SO TIGHT and painful around the front and I don't even have wide feet to begin with! Does this mean that I should size up (they do not bring in half sizes so I couldn't try on a 38.5 but the 39 was definitely too loose)? I've read threads about how they stretch out eventually and issues with heel slippage but I'm not sure if I would be able to handle the breaking in period. I'm thinking of getting them directly from Barneys/Neiman Marcus so would be great to hear you girls. 

For reference, I am a US8, mostly 38.5 in CLs but 39 in patent decolletes. I really want to get my hands on a pair but I can't decide if I should get them in a 38 or 38.5. Thanks in advance!

P.s: Are the Insectika shoes TTS? =)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It sounds like you need the VPs in 38.5.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It sounds like you need the VPs in 38.5.


 
Thanks for replying! Yes I think I might need them in a 38.5 but do they really stretch out significantly? I'm choosing between a black patent pair with red tips or suede VPs...

P.s: Any idea about the sizing for insectikas?


----------



## Raffaluv

ally143 said:


> I got them in a 40, and now that they have stretched, I think I would have been fine with my VP size, 39.5...I pre-ordered my magenta suede declics in 39.5, I hope they fit me!
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people take the same size on NP and VP...Are your feet narrow or wide? I have wide feet, and I feel more comfortable with my NPs being half size larger than my VPs, I'm a 39.5 in VPs and a 40 in NPs...I know it is confusing!!! if I were you, I would get the VPs in a 39.5, but not the 40...


 

*Thanks soo much Ally*, *that really helps!*  I think we may have the same feet!  My NP's feel good but I could totally see a 40 feeling great in them also & since the VP's are closed in the back the 39.5 would be perfect!! Oh & no heel slippage   Thank you again...I'm off to "look"


----------



## ally143

^ I'm glad I could help! Let me know if you need more help with sizing! and don't forget to post pics once you get them!


----------



## beatrixkiddo29

Does anyone know how the INSECTIKA fits?

http://www.barneys.com/Insectika/15901.6207,default,pd.html?cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN


----------



## jh4200

It fits just like the decollete, because it's basically the same shape.  I went a full size up from my US size.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm a US 7.5 in heels normally.. could I make a 37.5 in the Simple 85 work or would that be a tad too small?


----------



## ptsall

Can someone help me with sigourney boots sizing?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Neimans has these in a metallic teal color that is just too divine to pass up... but they have to order them for me.


----------



## aznbaybee4u

Can somebody help me tell me what size would be best for the pigalle 100 or 120? I'm a 37.5 in VP and 38 in Decollete


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go with 37.5 for the Pigalle 100, 37 for the 120.


----------



## Unnethe

I'm planning on pre-ordering the CL Glittart peep-toe pumps from Saks, and I'm wondering how they size. I've had a search on this board but haven't found anything so far - do they have another name that Saks doesn't have up on the website? I'm a 37 so I'm thinking a 37.5 to allow for the lack of stretch in the patent. I'm assuming they size like most of the other pumps. Has anyone tried these on?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're Yoyos 85s, looks like.


----------



## meggyg8r

meggyg8r said:


> I'm a US 7.5 in heels normally.. could I make a 37.5 in the Simple 85 work or would that be a tad too small?


 
anyone?


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> anyone?


 
I would have to say no to the 85 Simples question. I think on those it is a full size up.  Maybe more suggestions?


----------



## jh4200

I think if you have narrow feet, you might be able to make it work.  Mine are a half size up, but I have wider feet.  Depends on how much pain you're willing to deal with.


----------



## Unnethe

Thank you! I was sure they couldn't just be called "peep toe pumps"!


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm wanting the bloody marys however as ever sizing issues....size 37 with insole fit comfortably however when i walk i can see my foot isn't right back in the heel and feel i have heel slippage too. 36 1/2 sung fit however my toes feel a little squished and after 5 mins of walking around in the shop i had toe crap..so what do i do get the 37 or 36 1/2? I'm .


----------



## aznbaybee4u

what is the sizing for the Alta Arielle in black leather? I'm a 37.5 in VP patent and 38 in Decollete Patent. Thanks!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

does anybody know what the sizing is for the Paris Ankle boots?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I have not had any personal experience with them, but the toe looks like the Decollete.  If no one else has an answer, I would go with your Decollete size.


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies - I'm checking out a pair of Iowa Zeppas in a 37.5. Seller says insole is 9"? 

I'm a true 37 and 37 in most CLs expect Helmut & Pigalle 100 (36) and Simple/Steva 37.5 - what do you think, would they work for me?


----------



## lilmissb

Chins4 said:


> OK ladies - I'm checking out a pair of Iowa Zeppas in a 37.5. Seller says insole is 9"?
> 
> I'm a true 37 and 37 in most CLs expect Helmut & Pigalle 100 (36) and Simple/Steva 37.5 - what do you think, would they work for me?





I'm a bit dubious about a 37.5 being 9" as my feet are about that long and I've *NEVER* gone up to 37.5!!! I think the most I've gone up to is 36.5. I found the 37 NP glitter too long for my foot so 37.5 would be even longer. Plus a pair of 36's I'm going to bid on the seller says that's 9.25" insole. Maybe get the seller to properly measure it.


----------



## jh4200

I think they'd be a bit big - I had a pair that was up half a size and they were definitely a little loose.  And at the time, I wasn't as adamant about making pairs work as I am now, otherwise I would never have returned them!  I think, though, that because there's a strap to keep it on your foot, you could definitely do it with some padding.  They won't slip off the same way a VP would.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks ladies - sounds like I need to hang on for a 37, maybe even a 36.5 (my VP size)? I really struggle with loose shoes....


----------



## jh4200

Oh, your VPs are 36.5?  I would definitely wait then. I think 36.5 would fit best, but 37 would be alright with padding.  I didn't realize 37.5 would be a full size up - definitely would be too big.


----------



## fmd914

aznbaybee4u said:


> what is the sizing for the Alta Arielle in black leather? I'm a 37.5 in VP patent and 38 in Decollete Patent. Thanks!


 

in calfhair i boght my patent decollet size.


----------



## Chins4

My pony VPs are a 37 and ok with padding but a 36.5 would be better I think. Thanks for the help - why do I only fall for these shoes way late in the day?


----------



## jh4200

Cloudy judgment after a long day?  Glass of wine in hand?  I find that's what happens to me late at night, cruising ebay...


----------



## Chins4

LOL at least I didn't just press BIN this time?

Although I think I might just have bought a Bbag ush:


----------



## jh4200

Oooooooh, what did you get?


----------



## Chins4

Waiting for confirmation on an 05 Black City


----------



## jh4200

Such a good choice.  Good luck!


----------



## Chins4

Keep 'em crossed for me that it comes through


----------



## ptsall

ptsall said:


> Can someone help me with sigourney boots sizing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-Bootie-Boots-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ120307924446QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120307924446&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Neimans has these in a metallic teal color that is just too divine to pass up... but they have to order them for me.


 
just bumping this.  Can anyone help?


----------



## missy_attitude

Hello ladies, I'm looking to buy a pair sometimes cutout bootie. Is anyone familiar with their sizing? I'm a 6.5 in NEURON and RODITA, but not sure if Sometimes booties are tighter? 
TIA!


----------



## surlygirl

Thinking about super decolletes ... do they fit the same as decolletes? Does the platform make a difference? My decollete size is 40. Could I do a 39.5 in the super decolletes? Thanks!


----------



## Katykit01

Hi guys...I know this has been asked many times and I have actually read through this entire thread however found that many women go up or down a size due to the height of the heel, width material etc.....
My friend is selling her patent Pigalle 120 but she lives in NY and I am in LA so she would ship em....

I normally wear an 8.5 - 9 in my CLs depending on the heel height and material....I have a pair of patent Decollete in 8.5 and another in 9 however the 8.5 fits perfect and the 9 I have to add some pads to make it fit snug. 

I REALLY WANT a pair of Pigalles and because the heel is 120mm, would an 8.5 fit or should I pass on my friend's and search for a 9?

Many thanks in advanced!


----------



## laureenthemean

^I think the 8.5 would fit.  For the Pigalle 120, people get their true size or 1/2 size down.


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks


----------



## niccig

I just wanted to add a cobbler to the list for ladies that are in the southeast.  I've been taking my shoes to Like New Shoe Repair in Lexington, KY and they do a fantastic job.  They got the red Vibram soles in (1.8mm, the original w/the slightly orangey tint, but still pretty close).  I just had some put on my Bourge Zeppas, and they look great!


----------



## [PRiNCiPESSA]

Ladies, how do the Triclos fit? I'm a 40 in Very Prive and Architek but my Very Noeud are 40.5.


----------



## rdgldy

I found them TTS (my regular US size)-they are extremely comfortable too!


----------



## [PRiNCiPESSA]

Thank you!


----------



## I-shop

help me, I think I need armadillo. I wear 37.5NP glitter, tried VP Patent 37.5 and its sooo tight. So, I guess 38 will more comfy, Declic Suede 38. Should I get 38 or 37.5 since its d'orsay? TIA


----------



## tuvili

Okay.  I think I've lost my mind... but I'm actually thinking about the Insectikas on bluefly, even though it would strain the budget beyond thinking.

The only size left is 36.  I normally wear a US 5 or 5.5.  Would these work?


----------



## jh4200

Haha, this obsession will do that to you.  I think the 36 would work - I went a full size up from my US size.


----------



## tuvili

OMG.  I just did it.  I can't believe it.


----------



## jh4200

Yay!!!!!  They're absolutely gorgeous - I have them in brown and if they had my size in black on Bluefly, I might have broken my ban.  Congrats!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-New-Simple-120-Pump-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ370094200229QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370094200229&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hi ladies, how do these run? I am a US 8, 38.5 in VPs, 39 in decolletes. Would these be too big for me? Thank you!


----------



## jh4200

Yes, they'd be too big for you.  You should go with a 38.  Sorry!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

jh4200 said:


> Yes, they'd be too big for you. You should go with a 38. Sorry!


 
That's alright. Thanks sweetie. =)


----------



## Biondina1003

Ok, I need help with Ron Rons. I wear a 38 in simples, 39 in Rolandos. What size would I be in Ron Rons? Also, will they fit tighter in patent?

Thanks!


----------



## sakura

I find that my patent Ron Ron size is the same as my patent Rolando size.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm trying to figure out if the Ariella Clou would fit me... I'm a US 7.5 and there is a 38 available.. would they be too small??


----------



## sara06

Hi again guys, i want to thank you for your help picking out my last pair of shoes! I ended up with black patent simple 100mm's. My next question is if i took a 7.5 in those simples, and also own size 7 horatio slingbacks and size 7 espadrilles, would you say i should go wth a 38 in a pair of patent decollettes? I'm a little nervous sizing up one whole size from my normal shoe size of 7 but know these run very small. I am buying them from a seller and not a website so I want to be sure. TIA for your help!!

Oh and when i tried on the patent simples, i could fit into the 37's as well they were just really tight and uncomfy.


----------



## sakura

*sara06*, I can wear a 36 in kid simples, but a 36.5 fits me better when I wear the patent ones.  I find that all decolletes (jazz, patent, suede) fit me in a 37.


----------



## sara06

sakura said:


> *sara06*, I can wear a 36 in kid simples, but a 36.5 fits me better when I wear the patent ones. I find that all decolletes (jazz, patent, suede) fit me in a 37.


 
thank you, i had my fingers crossed that you guys would think they will fit! some people say size up 1/2 and some say 1 whole so im so unsure


----------



## ptsall

Can someone help me with Draculette?  http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-rose-suede-Draculette-pumps/cat20458/301169301/detail.fly
I wear 39.5 in Manolo.  Could I do a 39.5 in these?
tia!


----------



## meggyg8r

sara06 said:


> thank you, i had my fingers crossed that you guys would think they will fit! some people say size up 1/2 and some say 1 whole so im so unsure



sara, I do 1 full size up in the decollete as well.  There is no way 1/2 size up would fit me--I've tried.  I couldn't walk.


----------



## meggyg8r

ptsall said:


> Can someone help me with Draculette?  http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-rose-suede-Draculette-pumps/cat20458/301169301/detail.fly
> I wear 39.5 in Manolo.  Could I do a 39.5 in these?
> tia!



those look kind of like Pigalle 110s... I would suggest you get your pigalle size, which is 1/2 size up.

someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## sara06

meggyg8r said:


> sara, I do 1 full size up in the decollete as well. There is no way 1/2 size up would fit me--I've tried. I couldn't walk.


 
they dont end up being too long then right? what was wrong with the 1/2 size up, just too tight in the toe box?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've had to go up a full size in the Decollete as well.  I'm a US 8.5, and couldn't even get my foot into the 39.  The 39.5 was a perfect fit for me--not too long, not too tight.  It really depends on the shape of your foot, though.


----------



## laureenthemean

ptsall said:


> Can someone help me with Draculette?  http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-rose-suede-Draculette-pumps/cat20458/301169301/detail.fly
> I wear 39.5 in Manolo.  Could I do a 39.5 in these?
> tia!



I don't know what your US size is, but I think Manolos run TTS, right?  I think your true size would work in these.


----------



## clk55girl

Hi ladies!  Does anyone know if the satin VP's run true to size?  I'm a 7 in the suede declics, a 7.5 in the NP's.  I "think" I would be a 7 in the VP's since the NP's run half a size smaller and I'm a US 7.  I'm not sure if I should go with a 7 or a 7.5.  I don't want heel slippage, but I also don't want the dreaded toe overhang syndrome.  

TIA!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

*Love Story Boots*... I know they're an older style so I have no idea about the fit. I am a 40 in VPs and am thinking about a half size up for the boots based on the insole measurements I've been given, but I'm just wondering if any has any actual experience with them.


----------



## ptsall

laureenthemean said:


> I don't know what your US size is, but I think Manolos run TTS, right? I think your true size would work in these.


 
Thanks LOTS for your help Ladies.  Now I'm thinking my feet are just whacko, so I think I'm going to call the folks at Bluefly and ask.  I just checked my closet and I think I have as many 40.5s as 39.5s, and one of the 40.5s is the wherever, which to me looks like a pigalle with a chunkier heel.  I'll report back either when I talk to them or when they arrive!


----------



## meggyg8r

sara06 said:


> they dont end up being too long then right? what was wrong with the 1/2 size up, just too tight in the toe box?


 
They were definitely not too long.  I couldn't even get my feet fully in the 1/2 size up.  1 size up was just right.


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> I don't know what your US size is, but I think Manolos run TTS, right? I think your true size would work in these.


 
In my experience, Manolos run about 1/2 size small to my US size, except the d'orsay styles.  I am a US 7.5.  I am 37.5 in their d'orsay styles and a 38 in everything else.  I am generally a 38 in CLs as well.


----------



## rubystar

Hi Can anyone help me out with babel sizing?
I'm a 39.5 in most of my CL's and regular 39, also anyone who may have them a calf measurement would be great.
Thanks so much


----------



## Evenstar

Hi girls! Would the Wallis mary jane size 39 be too big on me? I wear a 38.5 in the 85mm simple, 38 in Joli Noued...

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you should go with a 38.5.  The Wallis seems to be basically a Simple 100 with a strap, and I don't think there's much difference in sizing between the Simple 85 and 100.


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks for your help 
I've been eyeing them off at Saks online and unfortunately they only have a 37 and 39 

ANother question - should I also take a 38.5 for the Triclo? Or go up a 39 as they're more of an pointy almond toe? It's a pain to not have the opportunity to try them on where I am (we get such limited styles in Australia).

Cheers!


----------



## rdgldy

I found the triclo TTS.


----------



## danae

Hi girls, how's the sizing on the Balacorta flats? 
Same as the Ballerina, half size up from our american size?


----------



## jh4200

Dana, my balacortas are a half size up.


----------



## purdy13

Has anyone tried or bought Orniron booties???

If I am a 38.5 in decolletes, rolandos and VPs should I get the same size or as they're booties should I go bigger??

Any advice would be appreciated as I will have to order by phone.

TIA


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ when I tried these I had to take my rolando size... youshoul be fine


----------



## purdy13

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^ when I tried these I had to take my rolando size... youshoul be fine


 
thank you


----------



## vivette

Hi All 
Has anyone tried on the Bang Bang ankle boot?
Can you tell me how it runs , thanks so much.


----------



## ledaatomica

Bloody mary sizing ladies? I am guessing my decollete size. Advice?


----------



## rdgldy

*leda*, are you considering them?  I love them!


----------



## CLGirl

I'm US 7.5 (8 in some) have NP in 38 fits ok tight in toe box though. Armadillos are 38, City Girls are 38.5, Simples 70mm patent are 39.   I'm looking at some VPs both 39 and wondering if I could make them work.  What do you all think?  With toe pads do you think that would be ok?


----------



## kuromi-chan

i'm thinking of ordering the burgundy glittart decolletes.  can't decide between 37.5 or 38!  i keep reading some of you went up only 1/2 a size, but others said for patent, go up a full size.  i'm a u.s. 7, normal-to-narrow feet.  what do you think?


----------



## rdgldy

I think a full size up for the decollettes-mine are eel and 1/2 size up and I definitely could have gone up a full size.


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^thanks!


----------



## eggpudding

What would my size be in patent Rolandos if my suede Rolando size is 37? And any advice on leather Declic 140 sizing? TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

*rdglady* I am. They are stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

lucky you!


----------



## jh4200

CLGirl said:


> I'm US 7.5 (8 in some) have NP in 38 fits ok tight in toe box though. Armadillos are 38, City Girls are 38.5, Simples 70mm patent are 39. I'm looking at some VPs both 39 and wondering if I could make them work. What do you all think? With toe pads do you think that would be ok?


 
I think that 38.5 is probably your real VP size, but you could make the 39s work with a little bit of padding.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks jh appreciate it.


----------



## sakura

danae said:


> Hi girls, how's the sizing on the Balacorta flats?
> Same as the Ballerina, half size up from our american size?



*danae*, mine were the same size.


----------



## sakura

eggpudding said:


> What would my size be in patent Rolandos if my suede Rolando size is 37? And any advice on leather Declic 140 sizing? TIA!



*eggpudding*, my patent and suede Rolando size is the same.


----------



## danae

thanks, *sakura*, I think I'll bid on the ones on ebay.


----------



## iloveredsoles

HI!

Does any one know sizing for the LOLA'S?
I am a 7 in the 120mm pigalle.

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

eggpudding said:


> What would my size be in patent Rolandos if my suede Rolando size is 37? And any advice on leather Declic 140 sizing? TIA!



I don't think there is much difference between suede and patent sizing.  For the Declic 140, I got my true size.  If you've tried the Declic 120, I would get a 1/2 size down from your Declic 120 size.  The toe box on the 140 feel much more narrow, though, so you might still want to go up half a size.  I have short toes, so it sometimes makes a difference with sizing for me.


----------



## mylilsnowy

how is the sizing on this boot?TTS?I wear sz 6. Thanks
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ariba-ankle-boots/SEARCH/301168301/detail.fly


----------



## LavenderIce

I think rule of thumb for booties/boots is at the very least a half size up.  Not only are CLs notoriously narrow, sometimes the calf cirumference is narrow as well.


----------



## rdgldy

How do the Bibas run?  I am guessing pretty tts as they are a d'orsay.  Could I do 39.5 if I am a 39?


----------



## CLGirl

Does anyone know how insectika (think I got that right) run?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

HI!

i'm wondering how basic black leather simples run

thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

I have the patent ones and they are 1/2 up from my US size.


----------



## mimi23

anya2007 said:


> Can anyone comment on sizing for the new Peniche 120 Patent Loafer Pump (single platform) and the Peniche Patent Loafer Pump (double platform)? Thanks!


 

*I'd like to know too. Anyone?*


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, the only person that I know for sure has them is ShoesInTheCity.  I'll ask her.


----------



## ashakes

I bought the Peniche in aubergine and I returned them because they didn't wow me IRL.  But, they were the same size as my VP/NP size! Hope that helps!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Hi - sorry I've been MIA lately....I bought the eggplant Peniche 120 in patent in 37 which is my VP/SImple size. And it fit perfectly for the time I tried it on. I ended up returning them cause i found Peniche 140 in BLUE suede! And those I bought in 36.5 (which is my true US size) cause the SA's at the boutique told me how much the suede on those is stretching.

I LOVE THEM and wore them with dark denim trousers and got a bunch of compliments and OMG how do you walk in those shoes....but the heel is thick enough to feel sturdy but not look dowdy.

36.5 was perfect cause they did stretch quite by the end of the day.

The SCP boutique has/had black with black stitching and blue with white stitching in the 140's! I highly recommend them!!!!

Hope that helps....thanks for thinking of my Laureen!


----------



## jh4200

CLGirl said:


> Does anyone know how insectika (think I got that right) run?


 
Mine are a full size up, which is the same as my decollete size.  Good luck!


----------



## laureenthemean

Has anyone gotten the Helmut in their true US size?  I'm a 39 in almost all my other CLs (except d'Orsay styles and higher heels), and am wondering if a 38.5 would fit.


----------



## LavenderIce

^Mine are close to my true size as I only went a half size down.  If they're too big, I think you can easily put an insert.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks, Lav!


----------



## rdgldy

hoping the same-I ordered mine 1/2 down from my US size-they should be here any day!


----------



## ledaatomica

rdgldy said:


> How do the Bibas run? I am guessing pretty tts as they are a d'orsay. Could I do 39.5 if I am a 39?


 
I think if you are a true size 9 a 39.5 would work great. The biba toe box is quite narrow like the decollete. I would take 1/2 size down from your decollete size. I got them in my true size 7/37 and had them stretched. Ideally a 37.5 would have been a perfect fit from the start.


----------



## po0hping

In patent CLs, my right foot fits fine in a 40.5, but my left foot would feel better in a 41.  Would it be better to buy my right foot size or my left foot size?


----------



## lilmissb

Can anyone tell me how the new simples in suede fit? Thanks.


----------



## rdgldy

I found them TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*! I thought they might be. I know suede tends to stretches lot in comparison to leather or patent. I still don't know what my "true" CL size is yet though as I'm yet to receive my first pair (Iowa Zeppas). After that I should have a better idea.

Do suede declics fit TTS or 1/2 size up? I want a pair of purple 120's.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I went up 1/2 size in my Declic 120 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen. Hmmmm....dangerous to know as I'm tempted to order a pair now! I should wait until my Iowas come in and go from there. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Aurora

I need some help with Lady Gres.

I have a pair of python yoyos and patent Oh my slings which are 37.5. The lady gres I want are also a 37.5, do you think they'll be too big for me? I have wide feet and can't wear some narrow styles. 

The thing is I tried on the wedge slingback version and I could squeeze in 36! (It was tight though) But I know that slingbacks give more room. I'm hoping the gap won't be too big and the heel grips will do for me. Can anyone tell me if 37.5 is going be fine with heel grips?


----------



## I-shop

I want the kiss me lip wedge, anyone know if it TTS or size up?
I'm 37.5 NP glitter, 38 patent VP, 38 leather declic, 37.5 minibout


----------



## jh4200

Aurora said:


> I need some help with Lady Gres.
> 
> I have a pair of python yoyos and patent Oh my slings which are 37.5. The lady gres I want are also a 37.5, do you think they'll be too big for me? I have wide feet and can't wear some narrow styles.
> 
> The thing is I tried on the wedge slingback version and I could squeeze in 36! (It was tight though) But I know that slingbacks give more room. I'm hoping the gap won't be too big and the heel grips will do for me. Can anyone tell me if 37.5 is going be fine with heel grips?


 
My LGs (39,5) are half a size smaller than my yoyos (40) - I also have wide feet and these are cut wider than some other styles, so they fit me like a glove (sock? whatever).  I think I could also have gone with the same size as my yoyos and just stuck some padding in if necessary.  I think a 37.5 could definitely work for you.

And as some reassurance to rdgldy on the Helmuts, mine are only a half size down as well.  I bet they'll be perfect on you.


----------



## Aurora

Thank you so much jh4200!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, jh


----------



## Evenstar

Quick question re ordering from the Barneys website: does a size 8.5 = 38.5?

Thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sizing for tricolos?


----------



## rdgldy

Tts


----------



## noah8077

I ordered my triclos a half size up from my normal US size


----------



## laureenthemean

Evenstar said:


> Quick question re ordering from the Barneys website: does a size 8.5 = 38.5?
> 
> Thanks



Yes.


----------



## thisismisschris

Hi! This is my second post (first about Christian Louboutin).

Well, I've been coveting the Declic and Very Prive styles for so long. So, since I end up staring at them (and then get lust pains from staring) I think I'm gonna finally take the plunge and get at least one of the pairs for myself since I just came into a few thou in cash (even though I'm _really_ supposed to save it -- but that's why I'm only getting ONE pair - heh)... But I'm not very sure how these are sized.
My feet are a little less than 9.25" long and about 3.75" wide (yes, I have wide, mutant, ballet feet).

The pair I get will be my first Louboutins EVER (2 and a half month early birthday present to myself, I guess you'd call it?)

Anyone have any suggestions for what size I should get in the Declics and the Very Prives? It would be greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm....the seller says for the en passant that the 36.5 innersole measurement is 9". I would have thought it would be more. Is anybody able to clarify for me at all?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## thisismisschris

And I forgot to add this: I'm usually a size 7US...


----------



## ylime

thisismisschris said:


> And I forgot to add this: I'm usually a size 7US...



My Declics and VPs are a full size up from my US size (8), and 1/2 size up from my normal CL size (38.5). Even though they both do fit, I probably would've been a bit more comfortable with my normal CL size. Most of the ladies generally size up 1/2 from their US size for Declics and VPs, but if your feet are wide, you might want to consider sizing up another 1/2 for more comfort.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm....the seller says for the en passant that the 36.5 innersole measurement is 9". I would have thought it would be more. Is anybody able to clarify for me at all?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


That seems right.  I'm a US 8.5, and my insole should measure 10 inches.  I think it's about 1/8 an inch difference for every half size.


----------



## thisismisschris

Thank you, ylime. I think I'll try the 37.5 and 38 and return the ones that don't fit...
Now I have to decide whether to get the Very Prives or the Declics... I don't know. =)


----------



## jh4200

I would agree, thisismisschris - if you're buying from somewhere that has both sizes and you can try both, definitely do it - that way you're sure you have the pair that fits better.  And both are really good choices, it's hard to go wrong!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anyone know how the magenta NPs run?? thanks guys!


----------



## jh4200

I don't have any suede NPs, but my others are all TTS.  I think the suede would be forgiving, so you don't need to go too big.


----------



## rdgldy

my fuschia suede NPs are 1/2 size up from my reg. size.


----------



## bagpunk

i gals. i heard current season's CLs run rather larger than normal. for instance, the lizard VPs, instead of half size up, gals are finding their non-CL size to be comfortable. my question is: how about declics in suede? should i go TTS? or half size up? my non-CL TTS is 36.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know how the Jaws run at all? I fit 36 in the Un Voilier wedge and ballet flat. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, also what about the 120 pigalle in camo pony?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go with your true size or half a size down.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> That seems right.  I'm a US 8.5, and my insole should measure 10 inches.  I think it's about 1/8 an inch difference for every half size.





Hmmm...Thanks Laureen. I can't wait to get my Iowas so I can see what my CL size _*really*_ is. What makes it more confusing is that I have shoes that fit where the innersole measures 9 to 10"! Admitedly the 10" has a pointy toe. Grrr...


----------



## miceju

Does anyone know whether the Yoclous and Yoyo orlatos are essentially similar? I've found these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150307706899 They're 36, I've got the orlatos in 37 and they're perfect, so I'm debating if the Yoclous will fit me. 
Btw I'm sooooo banned due to new ronrons and shouldn't even be looking at CLs with Christmas coming up....ush:


----------



## jh4200

So on the off chance that the c'est mois go on sale (yeah, right), I want to be prepared on sizing.  There are some questions in this thread already, but I can't seem to find a clear answer.  For those of you who have them, did you go a full or half size up?  The toe looks similar to the decollete (almond as opposed to round) so I was thinking a full size up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

does anything know the sizing for rolandos as well as the rolando style but w/ the slingback 
TIA!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

My rolando's are TTS and so are my Rolande's. Larger sizes may be +.5 up.


----------



## 8seventeen19

miceju said:


> Does anyone know whether the Yoclous and Yoyo orlatos are essentially similar? I've found these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150307706899 They're 36, I've got the orlatos in 37 and they're perfect, so I'm debating if the Yoclous will fit me.
> Btw I'm sooooo banned due to new ronrons and shouldn't even be looking at CLs with Christmas coming up....ush:



I had these once upon a time and if you normally wear a 37 in yoyos these will be way too small.


----------



## 8seventeen19

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm....the seller says for the en passant that the 36.5 innersole measurement is 9". I would have thought it would be more. Is anybody able to clarify for me at all?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I bet these are closer to 9.5". All of my 36s are 9.25" and my 35.5s are 9".


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddictklw said:


> I bet these are closer to 9.5". All of my 36s are 9.25" and my 35.5s are 9".


 

Thanks for that! I was a bit suspect of this as I've never been a 36.5 or 37 except for maybe the VP brown glitter and my foot is only about 9" long.


----------



## plasticmartyr

Hello All! ( Can't say ladies, just in case there are men in the room =P ) I have an issue with being a big foot (wear a 12/13). Since I've never bought a pair of designer shoes, I was wondering  if there is any hope for me? Especially in the CL department. I've adored the shoes, but I've just been too afraid to buy a pair. I seen the size chart on the first page, and I was wondering if any of you think I have a chance at being able to wear a  pair of legendary CL's? thanks in advance!


----------



## miceju

shoeaddictklw said:


> I had these once upon a time and if you normally wear a 37 in yoyos these will be way too small.


 
uuuuh I knew it, I knew it.... just wish I could make my feet smaller.... Then again that would be pretty stupid as my other CLs would be too big then... oh well  :s

Thanks so much for talking me out of it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

plasticmartyr said:


> Hello All! ( Can't say ladies, just in case there are men in the room =P ) I have an issue with being a big foot (wear a 12/13). Since I've never bought a pair of designer shoes, I was wondering  if there is any hope for me? Especially in the CL department. I've adored the shoes, but I've just been too afraid to buy a pair. I seen the size chart on the first page, and I was wondering if any of you think I have a chance at being able to wear a  pair of legendary CL's? thanks in advance!



My sister is the exact same. Whereas I am on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. Sometimes I wonder how I am 5'1" and she is 6'...  She can sometimes do a 42.


----------



## I-shop

How phyton fontanete runs?? I wear 37.5 NP leather (theres a room in heel area), but could fit 37 (a bit tight on the toebox), 38 patent VP. I basically have short feet but wide toebox. Should I wear 37.5 or 38 for fontanete?? is phyton stretch??


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd go with your VP size or a 37.5.....

Is there anyway you can try a Fontanete style on? If you have a wide toebox your pinkie toe might stick out of the slit.


----------



## lilmissb

Anybody know how Lady Grant fits at all? I know they're conservative but they're cute for work.


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> does anything know the sizing for rolandos as well as the rolando style but w/ the slingback
> TIA!!



It really depends on the shape of your foot, but most likely 1/2 to 1 whole size up.  I have short toes and went up only half a size, but many women on here have gone up a full size.


----------



## iloveredsoles

URGENT!*****

Can someone PLEASE tell me how the LOLA's fit!?
I am about to buy order a pair and i have no idea what size to get!
Do they run small?
I have a pair of Pigalle 120 mm in a 7.5 but they are a little big. (with an insole and heel grips they are fine)
Should i go for a 7 in the LOLA's or a 7.5???
PLEASE HELP!!!!
thanks


----------



## iloveredsoles

in addition....

Forgot to mention...i am a 7.5 in the decolette.
don't know if that helps! lol


----------



## plasticmartyr

shoeaddictklw said:


> My sister is the exact same. Whereas I am on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. Sometimes I wonder how I am 5'1" and she is 6'...  She can sometimes do a 42.



Do you have any suggestions at to any pair(s) that I might can wear?


----------



## kamiisamazing

I'm sure this has been asked a lot before, but searched through the thread & haven't really found the answer to my question. I'm kind of new to this & plan on buying my first pair of christian louboutin's in the next couple of months. 

I plan on getting a pair of black suede rolando's. I would really like them in satin, but it seems as though they are extremely difficult to find. I am a US size 7. I've seen that the rolando's normally require a 1/2 to whole size larger. What would you ladies suggest? I'm also aware that the material makes a difference. What size should I get in the suede? And if I do happen to find a pair in satin on Ebay or something, what size should I get then?

Thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The material actually doesn't make much of a difference.  It's really hard to say about sizing, but it seems like most of the women on this forum go up a whole size.  I went up only a half size, but my toes are short.


----------



## purse4u

Hi Ladies - Can someone help out with this style name of  these CL flats (pic borrowed from NNG) & then I can do a search on my own about sizing - Thanks so much!  I'm a 39.5 in NP's & VP's and wondering if a 40 would be too big! TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sizing for triclos and scissor girls?? 

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> sizing for triclos and scissor girls??
> 
> Thanks!




Haven't tried either but most people are saying TTS for Triclos. I NEED a pair of black or wine patent Triclos.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, TTS for both triclos and scissor girls.  (Are scissor girls on sale somewhere?  I haven't seen them.)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jh4200 said:


> Yes, TTS for both triclos and scissor girls. (Are scissor girls on sale somewhere? I haven't seen them.)


 

no i'm preparing myself in case they do


----------



## karwood

Does anybody know  the sizing for the  Trottinette?


----------



## plasticmartyr

purse4u said:


> Hi Ladies - Can someone help out with this style name of  these CL flats (pic borrowed from NNG) & then I can do a search on my own about sizing - Thanks so much!  I'm a 39.5 in NP's & VP's and wondering if a 40 would be too big! TIA!




This is the Graffiti ballet flat. Loved it in the heel form!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm..help here ladies before I do something irrational. If I have a pair of 36 Iowa Zeppas coming out to me but will receive them next week so I guess they fit (haven't tried them on, would I then fit Decollete paillettes in a 36? I'm guessing sequins won't stretch at all.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I am half a size bigger in the Decollete Paillettes than I am in the Iowa Zeppa, but sizing may be a bit different for smaller sizes.  You really should wait until you can try the Iowa Zeppas.  You don't want two pairs of shoes that don't fit.


----------



## lilmissb

^^It's so hard! The inside measurements that the seller has listed seem right for my foot. Even though my foot is 3.5" at the widest part I measured all my shoes and I can squish into a 2.5" - 3" width and be comfortable. Don't ask me how!!!!


----------



## thoang0705

Purchasing my first CLs!
Okay first, I'm between a 5.5/6 (mainly 6) so should I stick to that size in these?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I would say yes stick to that size (36). My peeptoes were a half size bigger and they hurt my toes because of sliding. We are the size size BTW.


----------



## thoang0705

thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Just out of interest, how wide are everyone's VP's? And how much do they stretch? I've tried the brown glitter and 36 was too narrow for me whilst 37 was ok in width (still a bit squished) but length was too long. I'm guessing I need 36.5 but I wanted to know how wide they were before I make any decisions. Thanks!


----------



## renee2840

Hello Ladies, does anybody know how Forever Tina boots fit? Thanks!


----------



## jobaker

^^^^ High arch, I'd go a full size up.

Are the Joli Noeud Dorcets TTS?  Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They are pretty much TTS.  I have slightly wide feet, US size 8.5.  The 39 was fine, but there was some heel slippage.  38.5 is a bit tight, but perfect lengthwise.


----------



## jobaker

Thanks, Laureen.


----------



## Evenstar

I found the Joli Noued Dorcets TTS too - my true size is a 38, but I wear a 38.5 in the Simples for reference.

BTW - I wore these shoes the first time last night (went to a wedding) they hurt my feet so much  the heel kept slipping too although I've yet to try some heel grips on them. So despite them making my feet look sexy (got so many compliments), I'm not too keen on wearing them again unless I'm planning to sit down all night.


----------



## rnk

Does anyone know how the Drapiday/drapinights fit?  (NM has them on sale)
TIA-


----------



## plasticmartyr

plasticmartyr said:


> Do you have any suggestions at to any pair(s) that I might can wear?




Just giving my question a little bump.


----------



## laureenthemean

Can anyone give me the circumference for the widest part of the Babel (or any other style boot, for that matter)?  I'd prefer someone close to my size, 38.5-39.5, but any size will help, thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

Can anyone tell me about sizing in Declics? I usually am 8-8.5 US, with a narrow heel, so I need things a bit snug. I wear 39 in sabotage, 38 in NP suede, 38.5 lady grant. I'm looking at a 38.5 pair of Declic 100 in black leather.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi lovely ladies!

I need some help with the C'est Mois suede booties. I'm a US8 but 38.5 VPs and 39 in Decolletes. My feet are narrow-ish and flat (I do not have a high arch). Should I size up for these? If so, by how much? Also, any idea what's the heel height as the hidden platform is 1". Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## Lady Vee

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I need some help with the C'est Mois suede booties. I'm a US8 but 38.5 VPs and 39 in Decolletes. My feet are narrow-ish and flat (I do not have a high arch). Should I size up for these? If so, by how much? Also, any idea what's the heel height as the hidden platform is 1". Thanks in advance! =)


 
Have replied to your PM and also the height is just under 5 inches and the platform 3/4 inch


----------



## lilmissb

Hey girls!

Q: I don't know what my true CL size is. Can you help? I can fit a 36 in the Un Voilier wedge, 36 with a bit of wiggle room on the graffiti flats, 36 in the VP brown glitter is too narrow and the 37 is too long. I'm desperately waiting for my Iowas in 36 to see how well they fit (hopefully they come tomorrow) but at a rough guesstimate what would my true CL size be? I have a slightly wider foot but it can squish. I've been recommended to take 36.5 in the Decollete & Declic. I ask as I have a pair of Triclos on hold for me and I don't want to waste the poor salesman's time if they're not the right size.

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry, another question, would you say your VP size was the same as you Rolando size? Both patent. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

lilmissb said:


> Just out of interest, how wide are everyone's VP's? And how much do they stretch? I've tried the brown glitter and 36 was too narrow for me whilst 37 was ok in width (still a bit squished) but length was too long. I'm guessing I need 36.5 but I wanted to know how wide they were before I make any decisions. Thanks!



Hi, not sure if anyone answered so just bumping it. Thanks!


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone happen to know of any cobblers in Louisiana?


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Sorry, another question, would you say your VP size was the same as you Rolando size? Both patent. Thanks!



It really depends on your foot.  Some people take their VP size for the Rolando, others go up 1/2 a size. Also, sizing seems to be a bit different for small sizes.


----------



## ceseeber

I would appreciate you expertise in narrowing down which size I would most likely be in C'est moi sued.
I wear a size 40 in decolletes and 39.5 in VP and Privatas and a size 39 in declics.
My foot is narrow....so I'm guessing a size 40 would be about right?

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
c


----------



## Lady Vee

My C'est mois ran tts but alot of opinions are different.  I am a small shoe size 35.5 - and the 35.5 fits me perfectly but I have narrow feet, side at front and very high arch.  Some people have trouble getting their foot in the top so maybe the high arch makes a difference?  Mine also were suede which gives a bit quite easily.

I need help also pls -  Any advice on the *very noued?*  I started trapsing through this thread but got fed up at page 24


----------



## jh4200

For me they were the same size as my NPs, which are TTS.


----------



## Lady Vee

jh4200 said:


> For me they were the same size as my NPs, which are TTS.


 
Was that the previous c'est mois qu or my very noued qu? This thread runs fast LOL


----------



## jh4200

Sorry, it was your VN question!!!!  I always forget to specify.


----------



## Lady Vee

jh4200 said:


> Sorry, it was your VN question!!!! I always forget to specify.


 
Thx *JH*


----------



## samsumax

Hello, 

I got three pairs of CL             [FONT=&quot]Belle Leather Bootie[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]NMF09_X080V[/FONT]
        in black coming from the NM 40% off sale last week.
Size 10, 10.5 and 11
I normally wear a 9 to 9.5 in shoes ~10 in boots.  Do you now if the [FONT=&quot][/FONT]Belle Leather Bootie runs TTS.  If so, it will be so disappointing on 11/17 when they come in and none of they fit me. That all they had so I jumped on them. 

Thanks Sam


----------



## jh4200

I think it's pretty likely that one of those will fit you.  Did you get them in brown or black?


----------



## samsumax

Thanks, 
All Black 

They would be my first pair of CL if one of them fit! I hope so!! I got the 40% off sale email from NM last week and when I logged on the CL tall boots I wanted where flying off the shelf and out of my size.  I hubby gave the green light to pay full price from the tall boots but I have been hesitating to do it.  

Thanks, Sam


----------



## jh4200

They're very pretty - I wanted the brown ones myself, but no luck in my size.  Hope they work out for you, and post pictures when you get them!


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> It really depends on your foot.  Some people take their VP size for the Rolando, others go up 1/2 a size. Also, sizing seems to be a bit different for small sizes.




Thanks Laureen, I'm finding CL sizing pretty eratic at the moment. Maybe when I try a few of them on I'll know for sure. I'm even finding Australian shoe sizing eratic too! What is going on? Sometimes I'm a 6 sometimes a 5?????


----------



## samsumax

Will do! I looked at your collection! Very nice!

NM said I could drop them off at the store when I fly down to So Cal from Seattle the end of next week.  Has anyone had a problem doing that, or do you recommend sending them back in the mail?  We are going to look at the tall boots at NM, I hope they have some that fit.  Seattle has only a few tall boots.

Thanks, Sam


----------



## jh4200

I almost always return online orders to the actual store, since it saves on return shipping and you get credited much, much faster.  I've never had a problem.  Good luck with the tall boots, too!

And thank you for your compliment - you're too sweet!


----------



## b00mbaka

thoang0705 said:


> I figured it's a long shot to find one in Louisiana so I emailed Randy Lipson and he said he would do mine with the chic soles as they are the best match.. Wow! He replied really quickly.
> 
> BTW, he asked for a link of the forum, is that allowed? I mean I know it's a public forum but I just wanted to make sure. He said he wanted to read some of the kinds words.


 
Yeah, that's cool.


----------



## vuittonamour

okay...please help a newbie out 

i know this is bad but i'm so impatient and i'm buying these shoes without ever having louboutins on my feet. if they don't fit i don't have a problem with returning them, but i'm too anxious to wait 2 weeks to get to a store!

i have no idea what size i wear in european sizes, i have seen both 36.5 and 37 and not sure which i wear. normally i am a 6.5 in US shoes, my feet aren't particularly wide. i'm hearing 120mm suede declics are either an upsize or TTS. anyone have any advice for me? anyone wear a US 6.5 that has 120mm declics?


----------



## niccig

vuittonamour said:


> okay...please help a newbie out
> 
> i know this is bad but i'm so impatient and i'm buying these shoes without ever having louboutins on my feet. if they don't fit i don't have a problem with returning them, but i'm too anxious to wait 2 weeks to get to a store!
> 
> i have no idea what size i wear in european sizes, i have seen both 36.5 and 37 and not sure which i wear. normally i am a 6.5 in US shoes, my feet aren't particularly wide. i'm hearing 120mm suede declics are either an upsize or TTS. anyone have any advice for me? anyone wear a US 6.5 that has 120mm declics?


 
This may not be helpful since I'm a larger size than you, but I'm a true 37.5 (wide-ish feet) and usually a 38 in CL.  I ordered my 120 Declics in a 38.  The heel height encourages my feet to slip forward, so I've put in heel grips and foot petals.  I probably could have gone TTS, and will with my next pair, it just would have required sock tricking the toebox.


----------



## lilmissb

lilmissb said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Q: I don't know what my true CL size is. Can you help? I can fit a 36 in the Un Voilier wedge, 36 with a bit of wiggle room on the graffiti flats, 36 in the VP brown glitter is too narrow and the 37 is too long. I'm desperately waiting for my Iowas in 36 to see how well they fit (hopefully they come tomorrow) but at a rough guesstimate what would my true CL size be? I have a slightly wider foot but it can squish. I've been recommended to take 36.5 in the Decollete & Declic. I ask as I have a pair of Triclos on hold for me and I don't want to waste the poor salesman's time if they're not the right size.
> 
> Thanks!



Further to my post above I finally got to try on some New Simples in black kid & O My Slings in beige patent and my size in both is 36 (the New Simples looked incredibly hot! They're so much nicer IRL). 

I've read that New Simples big for CL's? Does this mean I would fit a 36 in the pigalle 100? Also, would this mean I should get a 36 in the Clichy and Declic? Oh, I'm also wanting to pre-order Rolandos should I get 36 too?

Sorry for all the q's!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thoang0705 said:


> I figured it's a long shot to find one in Louisiana so I emailed Randy Lipson and he said he would do mine with the chic soles as they are the best match.. Wow! He replied really quickly.
> 
> BTW, he asked for a link of the forum, is that allowed? I mean I know it's a public forum but I just wanted to make sure. He said he wanted to read some of the kinds words.


 
I told him I would post about him in here to recommend him because I was happy with his work.  It's definitely fine to link him.


----------



## vuittonamour

niccig said:


> This may not be helpful since I'm a larger size than you, but I'm a true 37.5 (wide-ish feet) and usually a 38 in CL.  I ordered my 120 Declics in a 38.  The heel height encourages my feet to slip forward, so I've put in heel grips and foot petals.  I probably could have gone TTS, and will with my next pair, it just would have required sock tricking the toebox.



but what do u wear in US sizes?? i have seen conversion charts telling me i would be a 36.5 and then others telling me i'm a 37 and then to decide CL sizing based on that, i don't know what one to believe.


----------



## kamiisamazing

How would you ladies say your US size compares to your CL size? I've seen a lot of people requiring about a half a size in CL from their US size? Is this the norm?

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, most people do go up half a size, but some of the very small sizes get their true size.  It also depends on the shoe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm a small size and I almost always take my TTS, but a lot of time I have to size DOWN .5 size.


----------



## renee2840

jobaker said:


> ^^^^ High arch, I'd go a full size up.
> 
> Are the Joli Noeud Dorcets TTS? Thanks


 Hello Jo, trust this answered my question on the Forever Tina boots? Didn't spot it immediately but thanks!
:urock:


----------



## rdgldy

The joli noeuds are pretty TTS.


----------



## bagpunk

this season's VP - specifically, the purple lizards - judging from my red pair, they run large this season. for those of you who own a pair: my true non CL size is 36 but they are not available. so i received the 36.5 - should i have picked half size down 35.5? i have flat arch, wide feet, and very skinny heels. thanks!


----------



## jh4200

I have the lizard VPs TTS and they fit perfectly - I think I could have done a half size up with grips.  Half a size down would definitely have been too tight on me.


----------



## bagpunk

thanks JH. someone went half size down and she is as happy as larry with that. so i am getting jittery. i don't seem to have much luck with VP's heel fitting so far...


----------



## jh4200

Ooooh good luck - I really hope this pair works out for you.  Let us know!


----------



## meluvs2shop

where is he located? how much does he charge?


----------



## niccig

vuittonamour said:


> but what do u wear in US sizes?? i have seen conversion charts telling me i would be a 36.5 and then others telling me i'm a 37 and then to decide CL sizing based on that, i don't know what one to believe.


 
Oh, sorry, just saw this - I'm a US 7.5, usually.


----------



## jolie5

My experience is that CL runs real small, just like Jimmy Choo's on me.  I'm a 5-1/2 and they kill! me at the toe.  But I rushed to get the Belle booties at the NM 40% off sale, got the 5-1/2's (no 6) and they are tight, but seeing them IRL they are TDF!! Wondered if I should keep them, but thought about my Jimmie's that had became so uncomfortable - and never stretched - I ended up not wearing them and eventually finding the 6's. Now I gotta have these CL's, so I ordered them from*  NOT ON SALE *at Saks in 6.  Oh well didn't save anything, but they are gorgeous and should fit properly.


----------



## thoang0705

^^if you're talking about Randy Lipson, he's in Missouri, right meggy?  He told me it would be $30 to ship to him.

www.cobblestoneshoerepair.com


----------



## panrixx

thoang0705 said:


> ........... he said he would do mine with the chic soles as they are the best match......



If he thinks that the chic soles are the best match then he obviously has only seen the old 'orange tint' Vibrams.

The new Vibram colour now available was specifically colour matched by one of our TPF members (JetSetGo), who is a graphics designer I believe.

I'd really like to have the opinion of any one who has had both the '*New*' Vibram red soles as well as the chics fitted to their shoes.


----------



## thoang0705

^^where can I find the new Vibrams? I will ship them to him along with my shoes and let him decide which one is better.


----------



## noah8077

Panrixx has them available on ebay.


----------



## panrixx

Is there any one with chic soles who thinks they are are better colour match than these?


----------



## panrixx

thoang0705 said:


> ^^where can I find the new Vibrams? I will ship them to him along with my shoes and let him decide which one is better.



If Randy stocks and sells them, which I believe he does, then he (like myself) is not going to give you an unbiased opinion.

Your best bet is to have both in front of you with some of your CLs and make your own decision.  If you have a friend who can also give you an unbiased opinion that would help.


----------



## thoang0705

I'm in Louisiana, there's no chance that I'll be able to find any make a reference with.  Do the new Vibrams have writing on it or is it the plain one?


----------



## panrixx

thoang0705 said:


> I'm in Louisiana, there's no chance that I'll be able to find any make a reference with.  Do the new Vibrams have writing on it or is it the plain one?



If you click on the photo a few messages above this you will be able to see the sole fairly clearly.  All Vibram soles have the small vibram logo on them but they would soon wear away as they are in relief.  The chic soles have the word chic across them.


----------



## thoang0705

thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

one more question ... should i size up 1/2 or a full size for the rolando

i am a US size 8.5 thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It really depends on your foot.  I went up half a size, but many others went up a full size.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It really depends on your foot. I went up half a size, but many others went up a full size.


 

i have very nice feet ... heheheh 

i guess i would say i have med width feet?? ... and longer toes (my 2nd toe is longer than my first one ) ...


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i have very nice feet ... heheheh
> 
> i guess i would say i have med width feet?? ... and longer toes (my 2nd toe is longer than my first one ) ...


my second toe too!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i have very nice feet ... heheheh
> 
> i guess i would say i have med width feet?? ... and longer toes (my 2nd toe is longer than my first one ) ...



You might want to go with a 39.5, then, but I'm not sure.  I have wide feet, but my toes are pretty short.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sizing for scissor girls...??

anyone???


----------



## I-shop

I'm size 37/37.5 for NP, 37.5 for leather VP, 38 for patent VP, 37.5 LG, 38 for suede declic (fit on toebox but heel slippage) what size for c'est moi?


----------



## iloveredsoles

I am a 7 in the pigalle 120mm do you think i would fit in a 6.5 in the en passant?
i have a narrow foot.
do the en passant run small?
thanks


----------



## iloveredsoles

I am a 7.5 in the decolette...if that helps! lol


----------



## laurayuki

I just bought a pair of Decolzep 35.5
I normally wear 36 but I have skinny feet and i fit a size 35.5 for Triclo crisscross so i thought these would be similar.  
I found it a bit snug on my feet.. do you guys think I should return it? is there no chance of these patented pumps to relax a bit after wearing for a while? Thanks so much


----------



## jh4200

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> sizing for scissor girls...??
> 
> anyone???


 
I found them to be TTS.


----------



## meggyg8r

thoang0705 said:


> ^^if you're talking about Randy Lipson, he's in Missouri, right meggy? He told me it would be $30 to ship to him.
> 
> www.cobblestoneshoerepair.com


 
He is in MO.  It's not $30 to ship to him, it's $30 for the sole work.  I believe it's $10 for the first pair to ship, then $3 each additional pair.


----------



## thrillhouse

Last year I bought my girlfriend a pair of Iowa Zeppas.  She's a true 6 but went with a 6.5 (36.5).  She really needs a pair of leopard-print shoes and I'm considering a pair of Miss Bunny shoes. Are these the same as the "Bunny" shoes listed in the size guide on page one of this thread? Would she be the same size in Miss Bunny as Iowa Zeppa? And any recommendations for other leopard print shoes (not boots, though they are hot) are welcome, especially if they have a more manageable heel of 2-3".


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they'd be the same as the Simple.  I think the leopard-print Yoyos this year are 85mm.


----------



## ylime

How painful would it be to take my true US size in the Iowas? I'm an US 8, and the pair that I'm watching on ebay are a 38. Is it worth a try, or should I just wait until a 38.5 come along?


----------



## jh4200

I've only tried the Iowa zeppas, so I can't be certain if the fit is the same, but I could have done them TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...I'm coming to the conclusion that I'm a CL 36 but if I am a 36 in the New Simple kid could I make a Joli Noeud Dorcet work in a 35 or 36? Thanks.


----------



## ylime

^^ I had a lot of problems with my Jolie Noeud sizing. I initially went with a 38.5, which is what I wear in most CLs, but I had problems with slippage, although the length was correct. I ended up with a 38 (my US size is an 8), and although the toe box is a bit tight, they'll stretch out eventually and be a much better fit.

So essentially, I sized down 1/2 from my usual CL sizing.


----------



## thoang0705

Okay I'll just ask him again to be sure.  Because I asked how much would it cost to ship from Louisiana for him to do it, he just said $30.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks ylime. Barney's doesn't have 35.5 so I may have to super stretch or super pad...mmmmm. I'm probably going to have trouble too!


----------



## niccig

thrillhouse said:


> Last year I bought my girlfriend a pair of Iowa Zeppas. She's a true 6 but went with a 6.5 (36.5). She really needs a pair of leopard-print shoes and I'm considering a pair of Miss Bunny shoes. Are these the same as the "Bunny" shoes listed in the size guide on page one of this thread? Would she be the same size in Miss Bunny as Iowa Zeppa? And any recommendations for other leopard print shoes (not boots, though they are hot) are welcome, especially if they have a more manageable heel of 2-3".


 
Not sure about the Miss Bunny....

There was a leopard patent Pigalle in 70mm, but I don't know if it's available now except on ebay.  I sized up 1/2 size from my true US size for my patent Pigalle 70.  I have to have heel grips for them since I sized up for the width; someone with narrow/average feet might want TTS.  I think www.josephstores.com has a leopard Yoyo, but I don't know about sizing for those.  Neiman Marcus (website) has the Twistochat, Open Clic and Decollete (I'm pretty sure it's the Decollete) in leopard patent, but those all have higher heels.  HTH!


----------



## MikaelaN

I'm sorry if this has been covered but I need some help with Rolandos.
I'm a 37.5 in kid and patent leather VPs and a 38 in 868 Decolletes.  What size would I be in Rolandos? TIA!


----------



## ylime

^ Probably a 38 - mine are the same sizing as my Decolletes.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

FYI ladies, this may have been mentioned but since I am a newbie, I figured it's worth repeating that *Campus Shoe Repair near UCLA is absolutely phenomenal!!!* I just had my FIRST NEW pair of CLs sole covered & they *used Topy*, which is thinner than Vibram per the Cobbler & the color match is GRRREEAATT! They only charged me $27.00 & it was done in a couple of hours...here's some photos:

*THANKS so much Laureen* for referring me to this awesome Cobbler!!

Here's a comparison shot of the Vibram on the left & Topy on the right:








Here's the finished product...the work was done flawlessly IMHO & NO issues with the edges whatsoever!


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks, *ylime*! I was thinking 38 as well, but just needed some add'l opinions.


----------



## bagpunk

.


----------



## bagpunk

Anyone know of a good cobbler in Wellington (New Zealand) whom I can trust my CLs with....?? Long shot here... The former PM of France was known to say that the gals in Wellington dressed like soldiers.....  Not a likely candidate for CL town... But I thought I ask anyway... Who knows... The city has changed a lot lately...


----------



## tuna lala

Help please! I have searched every guide and cannot seem to find one that includes satin Mauresmos. I'm usually a 6 1/2, should I get a 61/2 or a 7?


----------



## samhainophobia

Hi ladies!  I don't currently own any CLs, but have been looking at all of your lovely pictures and reading the forum, and I feel myself slipping into the madness.

I'm baffled by the sizing, though.  I've been reading this thread, and I'm still confused.  If I'm a true US size 6 (narrow heel), would I take a 36 in kid Simples, or go up half a size?  And people go TTS or 1/2 size down for the higher-heeled Pigalles, but 1/2 size up for the lower-heeled patent ones?

Sorry for the dumb questions, but I'm a little lost and I want to have pretty shoes too .  Thanks!


----------



## panrixx

Hi,

I'm sure the Topy is a good product but the Vibram you are comparing it with is not only the old 'orangy' colour but is also the 1.8mm thick material not the 'New' 1.0mm Vibram.

The 'NEW' Vibram colour is as close a colour match as you can get (see photo) and I know what you show is the earlier 1.8mm because I am the only person that the manufacturer has supplied with the thinner 1.0mm.  The Toppy cannot be thinner than 1.0mm otherwise it would be so thin as to have no wearable life in it.

As I say, I am not knocking the Topy but I thought I should clear up the comparison you have made, as it is not now accurate.




Arm Candy Lady! said:


> FYI ladies, this may have been mentioned but since I am a newbie, I figured it's worth repeating that *Campus Shoe Repair near UCLA is absolutely phenomenal!!!* I just had my FIRST NEW pair of CLs sole covered & they *used Topy*, which is thinner than Vibram per the Cobbler & the color match is GRRREEAATT! They only charged me $27.00 & it was done in a couple of hours...here's some photos:
> 
> *THANKS so much Laureen* for referring me to this awesome Cobbler!!
> 
> Here's a comparison shot of the Vibram on the left & Topy on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product...the work was done flawlessly IMHO & NO issues with the edges whatsoever!


----------



## lilmissb

Question, I'm torn, how does the satin Lady Gres run? I'm a 36 in the New Simple and a 36.5 in the Decollete (36 would be ok but toes are a bit squished). Could I make a 36.5 work in the Lady Gres? Oh, anyone know how much they cost at full price for satins? Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd need a 36.  I think the retail is like $900?


----------



## lilmissb

Bugger! I thought you might say that!!! I really really really want the pair of Lady Gres blue satin in 36.5 but I don't think it'll work as it's a peep toe. Hmph!  I may as well post in the HTF thread then.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Not a problem at all *Panrixx*  I knew the Vibram in my photo was the older Vibram that's more orangey looking & 1.8mm. I was not trying to say the Topy in my photo is better than the *newer* Vibram - 1.0 version that you have.

Thanks for clarifying this, just in case anyone else was confused :okay: I just liked the fact I could go to one source & have everything done...I just wanted to share my joy  I know some of the ladies do not have this as an option to get everything with their Cobbler & it appears you are helping them tremendously by selling the *newer *Vibram...keep up the good work, I may need your Vibram in the future too


----------



## panrixx

Arm Candy Lady

Thanks for understanding what I now realise was a slightly defensive response, it was my intension.

I needed to clear that point up as I am not listing the 1.0mm anywhere for a while so thier existance may not have been obvious to others.   I have specifically not listed the 1.0mm because I wanted to let TPF members have first options on them.

Your cobbler looks to have done a very neat repair on your CLs.


----------



## shaq91

how do the 120mm pigaelle pumps run? i'm usually a U.S 8.5 sometimes 9 in most of my heels. which size should i get them in?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^38.5 sounds right.


----------



## lilmissb

*panrixx* - i just bought some off you on eBay but can you PM re the 1mm thick ones (pricing etc) as I will need some more in the future. Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

does anyone know the sizing for babels?? thanks!! 

and minibouts?


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I wanted to know that too. All of you ladies with the Babels make me want a pair soo bad. I thought my calves would be too big, but looks like some ladies have been able to stretch them out.


----------



## lilmissb

What's the sizing for Ginervas?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, and Laureen, are you positively sure I couldn't do a Lady Gres in satin in 36.5???? Gosh I sound desperate!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I'm not certain, but it doesn't sound like it.  You can always try and add padding or sell them if they're too big.


----------



## laureenthemean

According to Stinas and morfoula, the Babel and Ginerva were pretty much TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks!


----------



## Amberini

Not sure if this has already been asked:

Do the Ariella boots run TTS??

I'm generally a 39 and the pair I have found are a 39, but don't know if they'd fit.


----------



## lilmissb

^^hehehehe seriously considering it Laureen! They're sooooo HOT!


----------



## lilmissb

Actually, could I do maybe a 35.5 in satin Lady Gres? They don't stretch though do they?


----------



## jh4200

No, they won't really stretch - satin doesn't budge, in my experience.


----------



## *Katie*

lilmissb said:


> Actually, could I do maybe a 35.5 in satin Lady Gres? They don't stretch though do they?


No, the satins don't stretch much at all.

Can anyone help me with the Joli Noeud Dorcets? I have read both that you should go up a size for patent leather, and also that these run TTS and I am deliberating between a 40 and a 41 (and can't find a 40.5). I am a 40 in the Very Croise - any thoughts?


----------



## ylime

*Katie* said:


> Can anyone help me with the Joli Noeud Dorcets? I have read both that you should go up a size for patent leather, and also that these run TTS and I am deliberating between a 40 and a 41 (and can't find a 40.5). I am a 40 in the Very Croise - any thoughts?



They're TTS for me due to the d'orsay style. I sized down 1/2 from my CL size because I was still getting slippage (even heel grips didn't help), but I think either your US size or your CL size would work - you might just have to pad it a little if it's bit too big.


----------



## thoang0705

Should I stay my true size for yoyo patents? I think they're blue glittart peep-toes with gold tip.  Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

I am 1/2 size up in leather yoyos-I don't think patent has much give-I don't know if tts would work?


----------



## thoang0705

So if I sized half up it should work?
Oh nvm, I just re-read what you wrote.  Hehehe
Now... the question is.. should I get them??

Oh another one.  Patent pigalles.  True size or size up?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Depends on the height.


----------



## thoang0705

oops, the pigalles are 70mm I think.  They look a lil over 2"


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thoang0705 said:


> oops, the pigalles are 70mm I think. They look a lil over 2"


 
didn't you just buy those??


----------



## thoang0705

Yeah, I think they're at the post office for pickup.  I'm just asking to be sure!


----------



## lhasa

thoang0705 said:


> Should I stay my true size for yoyo patents? I think they're blue glittart peep-toes with gold tip. Thanks!


 
I just got yoyo patents last weekend and went TTS - 1/2 size up had too much heel slippage.  I have a narrow foot, though.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks guys! I guess 35.5 it is for my little feet.....now to see if there are any left....


----------



## vuittonamour

uh oh. ok. i ordered 37s in declics but now i am afraid they are going to be too big. i went to saks today and tried on 2 pairs of very prives, some satin ones and kidskin ones and i'll need a 36.5 in them. i do not have wide feet but they are definitely a bit tighter on the sides than the 37s were, but i don't think the 36.5's give me any "spillage" -- but then again i have to research that because i wouldn't really know what to look for. i also tried the decollete and i am a 37 in those. they didn't have the declics, unfortunately, but i purchased from barney's and their website says 115mm heel, so i am assuming these will be the declic 120. based on these sizes, what do you guys think i'll most likely need in them? i hope they're not too big


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hey does anyone know sizing of minibouts??


----------



## lilmissb

sizing of bling blings? same as VP's?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> sizing of bling blings? same as VP's?


 
sorry not helping but i think you should get them. they are gorgeous!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lilmissb said:


> sizing of bling blings? same as VP's?



Bling Bling's run a tiny bit smaller than VP's, by about 1/4 of a size (not quite 1/2 a size but they are definitely cut a bit smaller/narrower than VPs).

Lady Gres runs a bit big -- by about 1/4 of a size -- than VP's.

And Ginevra boots do run small (not in the ankle or calf area, but insole length-wise), best to size up 1/2 a size from VP size.  Insole-length-wise, Ginevra < Babel < Bourge/Bourge Zeppa.


----------



## lilmissb

ARGH!

*naked* - so not helping!!! hahahahaha  

*foxy* - 1/4 of a size? OMG, how is this going to work??!!! Why oh why does his sizing have to be so eratic....he uses moulds for goodness sake! 

So if I'm a 36.5 in VP then I should really be a 36.5 or 37 in the bling blings and 36.5 or 36 in the Lady Gres...I hate not being bale to try them all on before purchasing. Oh well.

Oh, just read the part about the boots too, should be a 37 in the boots? Wowser, I've never been a 37 ever!

Thanks *foxy*, that's really helpful. But still so confusing! Hahahaha


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hey does anyone know sizing of minibouts??



I found them the same as my Declics (1/2 size up), but they fit tighter.  I think this shoe really fits very strangely for a lot of people, so order a couple of sizes if you can, or try them on first.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i should have bought them at the nm sale but i didn't .. hhmm maybe i'll have to make a trip down to chicago and try something on.. thanks laureen!


----------



## vuittonamour

vuittonamour said:


> uh oh. ok. i ordered 37s in declics but now i am afraid they are going to be too big. i went to saks today and tried on 2 pairs of very prives, some satin ones and kidskin ones and i'll need a 36.5 in them. i do not have wide feet but they are definitely a bit tighter on the sides than the 37s were, but i don't think the 36.5's give me any "spillage" -- but then again i have to research that because i wouldn't really know what to look for. i also tried the decollete and i am a 37 in those. they didn't have the declics, unfortunately, but i purchased from barney's and their website says 115mm heel, so i am assuming these will be the declic 120. based on these sizes, what do you guys think i'll most likely need in them? i hope they're not too big


 
no one has any advice??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's hard to say, b/c it seems like most people take the Declic in their VP size, but since it's a closed-toe pump with a short toe box, the 37 still might work.


----------



## Chaneller

Patent Triclos, true to size or size up ½ a size?


----------



## Chins4

^I took mine TTS


----------



## rdgldy

tts


----------



## Chaneller

Thanks. 

 Unfortunately my size was gone but the ½ size up was still available. Wonder how it would fit. At least patent leather doesn't stretch too much.


----------



## lilmissb

So if I need a 36.5 in Decolletes (I could really squish into a 36 if need be but the toebox on the left is a bit tight) would I then need a 36 or 36.5 in the Ron Rons? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd be okay with a 36.


----------



## taydev

hello everyone. i wear a 9.0 in armadillos. does anyone think i can get away with wearing 8.5 in np's? :s i dont have any other np's or vp's to compare. i want a pair of np glitters soooo bad and the only one thats available close 2 my size is on ebay. any suggestions b4 i click BIN? thanks


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen, might see if they can find a 36 instead then.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

taydev said:


> hello everyone. i wear a 9.0 in armadillos. does anyone think i can get away with wearing 8.5 in np's? :s i dont have any other np's or vp's to compare. i want a pair of np glitters soooo bad and the only one thats available close 2 my size is on ebay. any suggestions b4 i click BIN? thanks


 
Based on my experience, I think the 8.5 NPs would be too small for you. My size in the NPs is a half size larger than in armadillos. I take a 38 in armadillos and a 38.5 in NPs.


----------



## thoang0705

If I sized half up in the simple turtle patent (85mm) pump, would I be okay?  Or would it be loose?


----------



## lilmissb

^^So does that mean the NP style would be the same as your VP size? I thought because of the sling back it would be ok to take a smaller size. Is it the same as O My Sling sizing? I can take a 36 or 36.5 in that style.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think you will be ok with the 36 lilmissb. I have NPs in both 36 and 36.5. The 36 gave after a couple of wears. It seems that the smaller sizes tend to stay TTS, unless you have wide feet.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Cool. I have weird ballet mangled feet which are wide but are squishable so I tend to shy away from peep toes but grease NP's are just sooo pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think if you decide to get either size the width would be tight at first, but they will stretch. I stuff the tips of mine with socks for the first few nights, that helps a ton!


----------



## sakura

Chaneller said:


> Patent Triclos, true to size or size up ½ a size?



Mine was true to size.


----------



## sakura

vuittonamour said:


> no one has any advice??



My Declic size was 1/2 size down from my Decollete and VP size.


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> So if I need a 36.5 in Decolletes (I could really squish into a 36 if need be but the toebox on the left is a bit tight) would I then need a 36 or 36.5 in the Ron Rons? Thanks!



My Ron Rons are 1/2 size down from my Decolletes so I think you will be ok with a 36.


----------



## sakura

thoang0705 said:


> If I sized half up in the simple turtle patent (85mm) pump, would I be okay?  Or would it be loose?



In my experience, it will probably be loose.  The sizing for my simples are 1 size down from my decollete for the calf, and 1/2 size down for the patent, irregardless of the height of the heel.


----------



## thoang0705

So I would need to size 1/2 down for simples?  Or TTS?  Damn these all over the charts sizing!


----------



## laureenthemean

Simples are usually TTS or 1/2 size up.


----------



## sakura

For me, it's TTS for calf and 1/2 size up for patent.  Decolletes are 1 size up.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura!


----------



## lhasa

Can anyone tell me what shoe this is...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

...and whether it would fit me? I'm a 37.5 in VPs and yoyos.  I have a feeling it'll be too big.

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are Oh My Slings.  You would take your Decollete size in these.


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, Laureen.  I've tried Decollettes and I'm a 38.  I wonder if these would be sloppy.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Since they're slingbacks, you might be okay with some Strappy Strips.


----------



## lhasa

Hmm...I wonder if that would work.


----------



## Lululapell

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=310101453293


----------



## cllover

I'd post this under the sizing thread in the CL subforum.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*Isn't it against the rules to post your own eBay auctions??*


----------



## thoang0705

Can I size up one whole size for NP red kareys? Or will the slingback fall down too much?


----------



## laureenthemean

A whole size small, usually.  They're called the Metallika, BTW.


----------



## Chaneller

Okay, I see very different details about the sizing of the *Bang Bang* boot.
The webshops say 'Runs true to size', 'Runs half size small' and 'We recommend trying one size bigger'...








What about the *Sigourney *boot? 
I've seen 'True to size' and 'Runs small, size up half a size'.

 
Please, help. Thanks.


----------



## jh4200

thoang0705 said:


> Can I size up one whole size for NP red kareys? Or will the slingback fall down too much?


 
I think that will be too big.  My NPs are TTS, and I could probably get away with a half size up, but a whole size would be too big.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*panrixx:* i received the soles yesterday. thanks a bunch! a couple of my shoes i've already worn but the cobbler doesn't need to worry about that, right? these go right on top of a worn shoe?

sorry i'm  new to this process.


----------



## catabie

how about boots? like the babels?  TTS or should I go half size larger?


----------



## panrixx

meluvs2shop said:


> *panrixx:* i received the soles yesterday. thanks a bunch! a couple of my shoes i've already worn but the cobbler doesn't need to worry about that, right? these go right on top of a worn shoe?
> 
> sorry i'm  new to this process.



That is definately not a problem.  Cobblers put this type of sole (usually black ones) on worn shoes all day long.  Most of the ones they do would be much more worn than yours.


----------



## thoang0705

Yo yo pythons, stay TTS?


----------



## rdgldy

sigourneys, I went up 1/2 size from my US size

yoyos- I am 1/2 size up from my US size


----------



## thoang0705

Crap, they're a whole size up.  Where are all of the 36s and 36.5s??!


----------



## Swanky

^^how do we know it's hers?
But yes, it's completely against the rules.
Moving this to the CL forum where it belongs and someone please tell me if we know for sure if this is her auction.


----------



## xegbl

ShoppyShoperson said:


> Oh, I see. That makes sense. I have a couple pairs of OH DEER brand shoes from about two years ago and they have the red soles like the CL's that is why I ask. Thank you!
> 
> And if anyone finds a good Cobbler in the Seattle area, let me know!
> 
> Aso, hello jh4200.


 
I'm interested to know too, I've been holding off resoling until I get my new soles from Panrixx... I wonder where ledatomica resoles cos I know she lives in Seattle... ??


----------



## jobaker

foxycleopatra said:


> Bling Bling's run a tiny bit smaller than VP's, by about 1/4 of a size (not quite 1/2 a size but they are definitely cut a bit smaller/narrower than VPs).
> 
> Lady Gres runs a bit big -- by about 1/4 of a size -- than VP's.
> 
> *And Ginevra boots do run small (not in the ankle or calf area, but insole length-wise), best to size up 1/2 a size from VP size*.  Insole-length-wise, Ginevra < Babel < Bourge/Bourge Zeppa.



OK, I don't have any VP's. I normally wear a 39.5 in all my shoes except Decols which I take at 39 so my Ginerva size wld be???


----------



## lilmissb

So girls, the question now is, if I can't fit my pigalles in 36, what would my CL size be? 35.5? I'm a tad confused. I retried on the VP in brown glitterart and the 36 would probably fit. Maybe I tried on the shoes on a hot day and feet were swollen? Mmmm...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

umm ... full size up for pigalles right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It depends on your foot, but more like TTS-1/2 size up for Pigalle 100, TTS-1/2 size down for Pigalle 120.


----------



## Swanky

LoveMyMarc said:


> *Isn't it against the rules to post your own eBay auctions??*


 
yes, actually it IS.  Funny though because I just edited out one of your own posts that you posted your auction in.  What gives?
You 2 seem to have an issue w/ one another . . . we don't wanna hear about it or witness it.
If you have proof this is her auction, let me know, otherwise could you 2 just avoid one another please?


----------



## thoang0705

I'm TTS for my pigalles, but mine are only 70


----------



## goodmornin

weirdd


----------



## Stinas

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, actually it IS.  Funny though because I just edited out one of your own posts that you posted your auction in.  What gives?
> You 2 seem to have an issue w/ one another . . . we don't wanna hear about it or witness it.
> If you have proof this is her auction, let me know, otherwise could you 2 just avoid one another please?


Its probably the same person. 

Back on topic....if its not your auction & you really want to know what the sizing is like......
I found them TTS.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It depends on your foot, but more like TTS-1/2 size up for Pigalle 100, TTS-1/2 size down for Pigalle 120.


 

thanks laureen! i was looking at some 120s but now w/ the saks sales ... i'm not really lookin at them anymore lol 

thanks you guys!


----------



## Swanky

^interesting theory. . . so I checked 
*LoveMyMarc* you should be on your best behavior here, I see we already banned you once for being rude and offensive.


----------



## shockboogie

I fit in a 38 with Bruges and even with my Noudette. Also I have the Cajoles in 37.5. I was wondering what size I should get for a Patent Ron Ron? Should I get 38.5? Help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think a 38 would work.


----------



## ohNina

My patent RonRon's are true to my US size.  When I went 1/2 size up I had slippage, but they were more comfy in the toe box.  I have slippage issues, I think my heels are narrow.  If you never have that problem 1/2 size up should work.  I had to do the "sock trick" to stretch the TTS pair, but now they are perfect.


----------



## 00dimsum00

Hey girls, I'm new to Louboutins (always wanted a pair but couldnt justify $1000 on a pair). Anyway in a rush at the saks sale i Just picked up two pairs of boots in 39 (Bang Bang and then another pair of round toe brown ankle boots). 

My question is, how's the sizing on these i normally wear 38s but sometimes its still tight on me..? I didnt try them on (i wasnt wearing socks) so i'm wondering if 39s will be too big?

Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Anyone know how the Twistochat runs?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227309009014

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^My guess is that it runs like the Pigalle.


----------



## lhasa

LouboutinNerd said:


> Anyone know how the Twistochat runs?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227309009014
> 
> TIA!


 
When I tried them, the Twistochats were the same as my Yoyos, TTS.


----------



## thoang0705

Maybe I'm spelling it wrong but I did a search and couldn't find anything for insekticas?  How do these run?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Someone posted they run like Decolletes, which can range from 1/2 size up to 1.5 sizes up.


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks Addiction!  Anyone know what colors they come in?  I've seen black, brown and tan.  Does it come in gray?!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They also come in taupe and burgundy (oh, excuse me- 'bordeaux'). Barneys has both on their website. The bordeaux are on sale in Barney's stores.


----------



## thoang0705

The taupe and bordeaux are


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know! I just ordered the bordeaux yesterday!


----------



## dimple_butt

to my CL loving ladies, I am in need of your expert advice!

i purchased a pair of Sock 212 *correct me if i'm wrong*: these i believe






from the saks pre-sale today but am unsure of my choice of sizing. I am normally a 7.5US, with flat foot. so somewhat wide. I'm a 37.5 in brands like gucci and dior heels but a 38.5 in flats like lanvin and marc jacobs.

I got the sock212 in a 38. there was no 38.5 or 39 for me to try to compare unfortunately. The 38s were a bit tight but i don't know how they will wear in and i'm wondering if i should take the chance? i love the color!

in your experience, will this be okay? do they tend to stretch? I did a search on this thread and in the forum and most agreed they ran small. For those who have purchased them, do they tend to stretch in the toe box at all? I've purchased other patent leather shoes from other brands and though tight at first, they would stretch and i hated it. 

and if it helps. i also got the sigourneys booties from nordstrom about a week ago and that was in a size 38. initially they were tight but once the leather stretched they were perfect.

any help the experts can offer is greatly appreciated.
Thanx in advance!


----------



## dimple_butt

Chaneller said:


> What about the *Sigourney *boot?
> I've seen 'True to size' and 'Runs small, size up half a size'.
> 
> 
> Please, help. Thanks.


 
i can't help on the other shoe sizing but i purchased the sigourney booties about a week ago and went up 1/2 a size from my normal size. i'm normally a 37.5 in most shoes that aren't flats and i went with a 38 in these. They were tight initially but i wore them with socks to stretch them out and the leather was VERY easy to stretch. After "the sock trick", they felt really comfortable. i tried on the 38.5 in the store and my heel was slipping. They will most likely stretch a lot so dont be afraid of they are tight in the beginning.

I would go up 1/2 a size and no more.


----------



## Chins4

Hey ladies - any advice on the Decoltissimo? As I have to do down a full size to 36 for Pigalle 100s I'm wondering if the Decoltissimo runs similar?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I got both the Decoltissimo and the Pigalle 100 in the same size- my US size (1/2 size down from my CL size).


----------



## mylilsnowy

I'm in Iowa 35.5 and ron ron 36.
What size should i get for this?Thanks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227380070417


----------



## LouboutinNerd

laureenthemean said:


> ^^My guess is that it runs like the Pigalle.



Thank you laureenthemean and lhasa!


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone know how the Peniches fit? Looks like the one's on Peter Tay's facebook have a single platform but the ones on the NM website are double platform. I think the ones I am looking at are suede if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I tried on the single platform Peniches and the double platform Peniches and I took my VP size in both (they were patent though). The overall shape is the same as the VPs.


----------



## Chaneller

dimple_butt said:


> i can't help on the other shoe sizing but i purchased the sigourney booties about a week ago and went up 1/2 a size from my normal size. i'm normally a 37.5 in most shoes that aren't flats and i went with a 38 in these. They were tight initially but i wore them with socks to stretch them out and the leather was VERY easy to stretch. After "the sock trick", they felt really comfortable. i tried on the 38.5 in the store and my heel was slipping. They will most likely stretch a lot so dont be afraid of they are tight in the beginning.
> 
> I would go up 1/2 a size and no more.




Thank you dimple_butt.  
My shoe size is 37 and most of my CL pumps and peep toes are 37 or 37.5, but I was still uncertain about the boot sizing since I had to size up one whole size with my kid leather 5.5 inch Trottinette boots.


----------



## buzzytoes

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I tried on the single platform Peniches and the double platform Peniches and I took my VP size in both (they were patent though). The overall shape is the same as the VPs.


 

Do you half size down from your decollete size? Those are the only ones I have to judge by. Also do you size the same in VPs and NPs? I asked for half size down from the decolletes in NPs and they were not available but I'm wondering if the same size would work in NPs. They are slingbacks.


----------



## sakura

My VP size is the same as my NP size.


----------



## techie81

Would a cobbler be able to fix a wrinkle in patent? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Miss_Q

How does the sizing run on New Simples? On Sak's website it says "*OUR FIT MODEL RECOMMENDS ordering true size". *Is that our regular US size or CL size?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Regular US.


----------



## YaYa3

how does the simple 100 (kid) compare in size to the black patent decollete?  (laureen: i FINALLY got to register!)


----------



## sakura

*YaYa3*, I'm one size up.


----------



## rilokiley

^^ I'm a US 6.5.  For simples, I can take a 6.5 or 7.  Patent decollete, I'm a 7.  It depends on the width of your feet, too.  Also, the smaller sizes tend to be closer to your US size.


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, now I'm getting more of an idea as to what my sizing is in Loubies. If I can fit the 36 in Iowa Zeppa with gel pads & heel grips (35.5 would have ben better I think) and pigalle 100's in 35.5 what declic size would I fit?? I want to get either the EB/fuschia/purple/magenta The thing that confusesme is that I would need a 36.5 in Decolletes and my foot swells with the heat and shrinks with the cold (like everyones) but it make a bit of difference! Suede can stretch up to a size can't it? Could I make a 35 work????


----------



## YaYa3

*rilokiley*  i'm at 10.5 in the simples.  my foot is very narrow and a 9.5 in US.


----------



## rilokiley

hm, I would think that you'd probably need a 41, but hopefully someone with a similar foot size to you can give you better advice.  Is there any way you can try it on in store?


----------



## YaYa3

no, not unless i drive down to dallas!  i just keep ordering and returning.  yesterday i spent over $50 returning three pair.  if i keep this up, i'll spend as much as a new pair.  oh well, it's worth it.


----------



## lilmissb

^^hehehe! I know how you feel except I live overseas so it's a tad harder for me to get any shoes at all. I just found out that my local stockists only starts at 36. Great for some styles but I need smaller in some other styles. Grrr...


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi Ladies!
Do the Belle booties run TTS, 1/2 up or 1 size up? The Saks website says order true size, but I am not sure if they mean US size or CL size. Thanks!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I remember someone mentioning they took their normal CL size in the Belle booties (I think it was *gemruby*). I hope I remembered correctly because that's what size I ordered!


----------



## bellezza

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU006&skip=&viewall=

are these the decolettissimo or whatever it's called? sorry, i remember what the word looks like (sort of) but forget the spelling. and shouldn't i size down in these?


----------



## lilmissb

^^bellezza - I love those shoes in your avatar, what are they? How do you manage to take studio quality shots of your own feet???


----------



## bellezza

lol they sooo aren't my pictures. it's a professional image from getty (i think) of the fall 2008 j. mendel runway. j. mendel is one of my favorite designers and he's always working with christian louboutin.


----------



## IslandSpice

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I remember someone mentioning they took their normal CL size in the Belle booties (I think it was *gemruby*). I hope I remembered correctly because that's what size I ordered!


 
I don't have a regular size...I am all over the place. Did you size up 1/2 or 1 full? I think we are the same size. TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^^They're so hot anyway! Great pics.


----------



## bellezza

lilmissb said:


> ^^They're so hot anyway! Great pics.



they are! thanks! i did actually edit the pics a bit in adobe photoshop, because i wanted the image to be brighter. i've started to do that with a lot of louboutin shoe images so i can use them as avatars, lol.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

IslandSpice said:


> I don't have a regular size...I am all over the place. Did you size up 1/2 or 1 full? I think we are the same size. TIA!


 
Oh, lol. I bought them 1/2 size up so hopefully they fit!

EDIT: I just did a search through the threads, and Karwood said she took her VP/NP size in the Belle booties.  That means the 38.5 I ordered should be the right size.


----------



## lilmissb

Just giving this a _gentle_ bump! I'm impatient and my sizing seems to be all over the shop so I need some opinions.



lilmissb said:


> Ok, now I'm getting more of an idea as to what my sizing is in Loubies. If I can fit the 36 in Iowa Zeppa with gel pads & heel grips (35.5 would have ben better I think) and pigalle 100's in 35.5 what declic size would I fit?? I want to get either the EB/fuschia/purple/magenta The thing that confusesme is that I would need a 36.5 in Decolletes and my foot swells with the heat and shrinks with the cold (like everyones) but it make a bit of difference! Suede can stretch up to a size can't it? Could I make a 35 work????


----------



## bellezza

i'm not sure... i think a 35.5 or 36 would be better for the declic, lilmissb. i find that suede is hard to stretch, so i always get my normal size, not a size smaller. you can always call a store and see if a sales associate will measure a couple pairs for you, so you know how long the insole is and then compare to your own foot.


----------



## lilmissb

True, thanks *bellezza*. I was hoping suede could miraculously stretch a mile and I could buy the EB declics on eBay I've been eyeing off for a while. Seems like I'll never get and EB stuff, oh well, that's life. I'll keep my eye out anyway.

I got Lori at BG to try them on for me as she's a 6.5 and she tried the 36.5 on and she'd need the 37 so based on that I'd probably need a 36.


----------



## bellezza

okay that's a good idea. but if they have a measuring tape, that's another good way to find out the shoe size.


----------



## IslandSpice

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oh, lol. I bought them 1/2 size up so hopefully they fit!
> 
> EDIT: I just did a search through the threads, and Karwood said she took her VP/NP size in the Belle booties.  That means the 38.5 I ordered should be the right size.


 
Thanks, MPA! Good luck...I hope they fit us !!


----------



## lilmissb

True, I might have to message her when everything dies down.


----------



## vuittonamour

alright, once again i need help. i went to all four possible stores this weekend in new york city and did not find what i was looking for. i am looking for the patent VP with a burgundy toe or the slingbacks just like the VP's (i do not know their name, all the department store sites just call them the "patent slingbacks"). at first i could not decide if i wanted those or if i wanted the patent VP's with the burgundy toe. still not positive because i couldn't find them in my size. i tried on kidskin VP's last weekend. i need a 36.5 in those. i have not tried on anything in patent except the simples which i seem to need a 37. declic i am a 37...the 36.5's way too small. i tried on some of the kidskin slingbacks and the 37 seemed to fit pretty decently. maybe slightly, slightly big, but nothing toe pads couldn't fix. then i went to saks (crazy sales going on at all 3 big dept. stores, BTW) and had the suede slingbacks on my feet in a 36.5, and in those it seemed i couldn't go bigger. i'm at a loss, i don't know if i should order a 37 in these slingbacks in patent or a 36.5?? i didn't have a chance to try either a VP or a slingback in patent of any kind because they didn't have them ANYWHERE. someone help. based on these findings, what size should i need? neiman marcus is all out of the 36.5's in the slingback, so i don't know what to do  help!!!!


----------



## jh4200

First, the slingbacks are called no prives or numero prives (that means the same thing), and we refer to them as NPs for short.  Second, most people get the same size in the leather and the patent.  The patent might be slightly tighter on you than the kidskin, but it will stretch with wear and since it won't be that much tighter, I think it would be much easier to stretch a little than to have to start off with padding and then add even more after you've worn them a couple of times.  So I would go with the 36.5.


----------



## vuittonamour

jh4200 said:


> First, the slingbacks are called no prives or numero prives (that means the same thing), and we refer to them as NPs for short. Second, most people get the same size in the leather and the patent. The patent might be slightly tighter on you than the kidskin, but it will stretch with wear and since it won't be that much tighter, I think it would be much easier to stretch a little than to have to start off with padding and then add even more after you've worn them a couple of times. So I would go with the 36.5.


 

thanks for the name clarification. you would go with a 36.5 even though the 37 is what the sales girl at the CL boutique recommended? i think at the time we both thought a 36.5 would be too small in kidskin, but the suede ones in 36.5 at saks seems to be pretty good, even though it was obvious they had been tried on a bunch of times. i still think suede will tend to give a lot more. ughh i don't know!!


----------



## jh4200

The suede does have more give, but like I said, I think the patent is likely to only be a little tighter and will easily stretch.  I got my nude patent VPs a half a size up from the kidskin (not due to fit, but because that was what was available and I didn't want to wait on another list for the correct size) and they fit great when I first got them, but now they've stretched to where I need some padding.  I think a 37 would work at first but would eventually become too big, whereas a 36.5 would be tight at first but would stretch to fit properly.  So I guess it's just a matter of which way you prefer.


----------



## rilokiley

^^ I think you should get the 36.5.  We have the same size feet, and although the 37 did fit me in the NP, the slingback started slipping after a while.  36.5 was much better.


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm. well 37 is all that's left on the site, and i had on 37's at the CL boutique in kidskin and both of us thought the 36.5's might be too small. i guess i have to take a chance. i think i might purchase both the VP and the NP in different sizes, a 37 in the NP and a 36.5 in the VP and decide from there. i couldn't find either in patent so we will see which ones i really fall in love with and return the ones i decide against. (haha, watch me want to keep both, that's a given) i think right now that is the best option. thanks for your opinions though ladies!


----------



## bellezza

based on what you said, i suggest 36.5 for the numero prive.


----------



## bellezza

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU006&skip=&viewall=

would anyone please help me with these? thank you very much!
do i need to size down? i have narrow feet, AA or AAA size.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I think that is the Piaf.  I was TTS when I tried those on. I hope that helps!


----------



## bellezza

ooh here's the piaf:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33460

maybe the angle is weird...no idea. thank you for your help!! that gives me more of an idea of what size, thanks!!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, I'm starting to think I'm a bit of a freak. I rushed out to my local supplier of CL's today to try on ANYTHING they had. 

Is it weird that I can actually fit the Iowa 70mm in 35 AND 35.5??? Mind you the better fit was 35.5 but the fact that I can fit 35 comfortably enough blew me away! And then on the other end I fit a 36.5 in Decolletes??? WTF??? 

I also tried on the Altadmas (which were surpirisingly comfortable) and Fontanettes and fit 36 in both.

Is this normal with CL or am I just weird???


----------



## thoang0705

It is better to go ahead and wear off the sole a bit before getting them re-soled correct?  Because they have to take it down anyway to resole right?

I wore my pigalles for the first time today to church and to dinner and the sole is already scuffed so badly.  I actually _winced_ when I decided to peek down at them. :cry:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

bellezza said:


> http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU006&skip=&viewall=
> 
> would anyone please help me with these? thank you very much!
> do i need to size down? i have narrow feet, AA or AAA size.


 
Those are the Decoltissimos, and they run TTS.


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Ok, I'm starting to think I'm a bit of a freak. I rushed out to my local supplier of CL's today to try on ANYTHING they had.
> 
> Is it weird that I can actually fit the Iowa 70mm in 35 AND 35.5??? Mind you the better fit was 35.5 but the fact that I can fit 35 comfortably enough blew me away! And then on the other end I fit a 36.5 in Decolletes??? WTF???
> 
> I also tried on the Altadmas (which were surpirisingly comfortable) and Fontanettes and fit 36 in both.
> 
> Is this normal with CL or am I just weird???


 
It's perfectly normal with CLs.  I am anywhere from a 36-38 depending on the style.


----------



## bellezza

My Purse Addiction said:


> Those are the Decoltissimos, and they run TTS.



thank you so much!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Lav! Phew   at least I'm not the only one.


----------



## panrixx

thoang0705 said:


> *It is better to go ahead and wear off the sole a bit before getting them re-soled correct?  Because they have to take it down anyway to resole right?*
> 
> I wore my pigalles for the first time today to church and to dinner and the sole is already scuffed so badly.  I actually _winced_ when I decided to peek down at them. :cry:



That is correct.  The cobbler will 'lightly' sand the sole surface to give the glue they use a good 'key'.  If they did not do this the soles might peel off during wear.

However, do not wear the sole down too far before getting them re-soled because the leather sole/arch is the major element of the shoe that gives it stength.  The rubber repair sole is a sole protector not a replacement for the leather.  The leather flexes under pressure but the rubber will just bend with very little force.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Evenstar

Just want to double check - are the Ron Rons the same sizing as the simples? I take a 38.5 in the simples and VPs and just want to make sure as returning would be too much of a hassle for me....

Cheers


----------



## sakura

My patent Ron Rons are the same size as my patent simples.  Not sure about kid Ron Rons as I've never tried them.


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks sakura  I have the patent simples as well and ordered the patent Ron Rons.

Yay!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

no chance i can fit into a size 38.5 mad mary if i'm an 8.5???

i know the answer is no but i just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## **shoelover**

i have patent rolandos mm in 36 would a suede rolando's in a 36 be to big or small? i'm a 35 1/2 in delic suede if that helps
 i


----------



## mistyknightwin

Any advice on the sizing of the Scissor Girl? I've heard TTS wanted to get some more info...TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they are true to size


----------



## mistyknightwin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ they are true to size


 Thanks Lady! So do you think even with my wide feet I'll be okay with my normal size Us 10 = 40? I was a 41 when I tried on the declics...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ hmmmm they might be a lil tight in the toe box because they were for me a lil bit and I don't have wide feet

but i think if you went up a half size it would be too long in the length....


----------



## mistyknightwin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^^ hmmmm they might be a lil tight in the toe box because they were for me a lil bit and I don't have wide feet
> 
> but i think if you went up a half size it would be too long in the length....


Okay thank you!


----------



## jh4200

Just want to agree with nakedmosher - you should go with the 10, and it'll stretch a little if you need.  When I went a half size up, it slipped right off my foot, even with the straps, and I have a wide foot.


----------



## mistyknightwin

jh4200 said:


> Just want to agree with nakedmosher - you should go with the 10, and it'll stretch a little if you need. When I went a half size up, it slipped right off my foot, even with the straps, and I have a wide foot.


Thanks! I'm just a little nervous about my big toe hanging over  but I'm hoping I'll be okay...


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks so much!


----------



## jh4200

You should be okay, I had room at the front of the shoe, and length wise I could have gone down a half a size and still been fine (but I couldn't do it width wise).  So I wouldn't worry about overhang.


----------



## justkell

hey all, just some quick help please  I was wondering what size i would be in the Belle Booties...I wear a 39 in the Cest Moi (more for length than width) and an 8.5 in the patent slingback pumps (more for width than length)...normally in shoes i wear 7.5-8 and i have a wide foot. CL's are really tricky for me, thanks in advance


----------



## singtong

ok, do if I have 38 yoyo zeppa which are comfortable width wise but tad loose on the heel and then patent brown YZ's in 37.5 which are nice fit, maybe need little tight on width to be honest. Would python/snake VP's in 37 be way too small, or would I just be able to push it?

thanks sar x


----------



## jh4200

Justkell, the c'est mois and the belles fit about the same, so I would go with a 39.  And since it's boots, if they're a bit loose just pad them, since there's no risk of it slipping off your foot.

singtong, I don't think going down to a 37 would work - it would probably be too tight.


----------



## justkell

^^^ thank you so much, i really appreciate it!


----------



## sammiekat

Hi ladies, 

I need some quick help please-

What size should I get in the Horatio slingback? I wear a size 40.5 in Very Prive and 41 in Numero Prive or Very Noeud slingbacks. Do you think a size 41 would work for me in the Horatio patent leather slingback? Thanks in advance! I have no idea how the Horatios run lol!

TIA!


----------



## sammiekat

sammiekat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need some quick help please-
> 
> What size should I get in the Horatio slingback? I wear a size 40.5 in Very Prive and 41 in Numero Prive or Very Noeud slingbacks. Do you think a size 41 would work for me in the Horatio patent leather slingback? Thanks in advance! I have no idea how the Horatios run lol!
> 
> TIA!


 
Anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Horatios run like Simples.  41 might have a bit of slippage, but it would easily be fixed with some Strappy Strips.


----------



## I-shop

how ronron and decolete sizing?? is it the same as simple pump/vp?? or half size up?


----------



## sakura

Patent Ron Ron is the same size as patent Simple for me.  Decollete is half size up, which is the same size as my VP.


----------



## I-shop

sakura: yours wide toebox?? or narrow? mine is normal-wide 

can help me on insectika sizing?


----------



## sakura

Mine is normal-wide.

Sorry, haven't tried the Insectikas so I can't help with sizing on that style.


----------



## IslandSpice

I-shop said:


> sakura: yours wide toebox?? or narrow? mine is normal-wide
> 
> can help me on insectika sizing?


 
I think some say they run like decolletes (for me 1 size up).


----------



## jh4200

Yes, Island Spice is right - insectikas are like decolletes, and that's one size up for me, too.


----------



## I-shop

ok thanks jenn & island Spice


----------



## tuna lala

If I'm usually a 6.5 and have narrow feet, should I still get a 7 in the New Simples? How true that they are bigger?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It seems like everyone gets the New Simples in their true size, so you should probably go with 36.5.


----------



## thoang0705

How do your patent yo yos compare to your decolletes and pigalles?


----------



## ylime

thoang0705 said:


> How do your patent yo yos compare to your decolletes and pigalles?



Same as decolletes, and half size up from my Pigalles.


----------



## ceseeber

My question for the day is: How do the For Ever Tina's run? Would I need my VP size 39.5 or my decolette size 40? 

Thank you!
c


----------



## thoang0705

ylime said:


> Same as decolletes, and half size up from my Pigalles.


thank you!


----------



## Chaneller

tuna lala said:


> If I'm usually a 6.5 and have narrow feet, should I still get a 7 in the New Simples? How true that they are bigger?



I sized up half a size on my New Simples.


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, 
if I am a 39.5 in VP's what size will I be in Helmuts? I heard they run bigger than VP's. TIA.


----------



## rdgldy

38.5


----------



## ylime

Lieda said:


> Ladies,
> if I am a 39.5 in VP's what size will I be in Helmuts? I heard they run bigger than VP's. TIA.



I think people go down 1/2 from their US size, and 1 full size from their usual CL size for the Helmuts. So then you would be looking for either a 38.5, or maybe a 39.


----------



## lv_luva

What happens when the vibram soles get worn out?  Can the worn one be removed and new ones put on?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hi ladies, how would you say the Ambrosina's run?

Thank you


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I went up one size when trying them on.

Are the Babels just 1/2 size up from US size or should I have ordered a full size up?


----------



## noah8077

Do you lovely ladies wear the same size in decolletes as rolandos?  
I tried a pair of 37 suede Rolandos and they were very uncomfortable, but I found a pair of suede Decolletes on ebay in a 37 and was hoping I could pull them off!


----------



## Chins4

^I wear a 37 in Rolando but a 37.5 in Decollete


----------



## noah8077

Okay, that was what I was thinking, but I was hoping to give it a try!


----------



## sakura

*noah8077*, my Decollete size is also half size up from my Rolando.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hi ... can someone clarify the sizing of rolandos and decollets for me (in relation to your US size please)

Thanks!


----------



## jh4200

Can't help on rolandos, but decolletes are a full size up from my US size - I think that's what most people do.


----------



## sakura

*nakedmosher2of3*, my Rolando is half size up while my decollete size is 1 size up from my US size.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

man double BUMMER!! 

i'm looking at some decolletes but they are only a half size up from us ... and the rolandos i'm looking at are tts!! ARG!! 


THANKS FOR THE HELP LADIES!


----------



## thoang0705

If you have pretty narrow feet naked, you could probably do half size up for decolletes.  I sized half up and the toebox is perfect but it slips for me so I have to buy strips for them.


----------



## Cerina

Can someone please tell me how the sizing on the new ali is? I am a regular 36,5 - and the ones I am looking at on ebay are a size 36.. Probably no chance of making that work..? TIA


----------



## madamelizaking

Do you think I can pull off 1 size up on VPs with a lot of padding??? (metallic leather) I do have somewhat wide feet :/ I don't even care if I pull the Beckham look!!


----------



## lhasa

^^I couldn't help but notice you're having a baby (congrats!) -- honestly, I wouldn't want to risk buying shoes until that's done.  Being pregnant does weird things to your feet.  If it's too good a deal to pass up, though, I can understand that!


----------



## Attirant

I want to buy roidta sandals, but am not sure about the size! should i get smaller or bigger size. my size is 36,5 for slingbacks.


----------



## lilmissb

Do the Iowa 70mm, Iowa 100mm and the Iowa Zeppas fit the same? I think my 36's are slightly too big for me and I need a 35.5. I can fit into a 35 and I know patent will give after a bit but before I go and do something silly I just wanted to check. Thanks!


----------



## Roe

I'm absolutely livid. I just got my 1400 dollar CL boots back from the shoe guy.  When I first got my boots, i took them to him for him to stretch the calf area a bit, fix a scuff on the heel, and to put RED protective soles. He charged me 60 dollars for this.  Now I pick the boots up today...he put BLACK protective soles on them.  WTF!!! I asked him specifically for red ones.  He said they dont make them in red. I said of course they do. The only reason why I'm here dealing with you is because the shoe man i had, moved his business.  the heel where the suede was scuffed, still looks somewhat the same.  i'm fuming right now


----------



## noah8077

Thanks chins and sakura!


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> *nakedmosher2of3*, my Rolando is half size up while my decollete size is 1 size up from my US size.


 
sakura, is your Rolando size the same as your VP size? My VP size is 36 and I can fit the 36 Decollete but it's a bit tight in the left toebox so I would probably need a 36.5. Would I fit 36 or 36.5 in Rolandos? I'm sick of buying shoes that don't fit!


----------



## sakura

No, but I think my sizing is a little weird for the VP/NP.  My Rolando size is half size down from my VP/NP size.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm..well you're no help at all sakura are you??!!!  Well since I have slightly wide feet I'll go with at least the same as my VP. 

Oh, are your declic the same or diff to VP? My SA recommended 36 for me.


----------



## sakura

My Declic size is also the same as my Rolando size.


----------



## CLGirl

Anyone know how the Bretelle fits?  They look like they would run small.


----------



## madamelizaking

I know I know, I was "supposed" to be on a ban till the baby came but this sale just broke that ban in two ! Rose Gold VPS are one of my UGH!!! Peter only had a 39 in vps and my tts (vp size) is a 38 ... I know my feet might get bigger in the last few weeks so I figured not TOO big if a deal if they're a bit big on me..I'm just not sure how big they're going to be!



lhasa said:


> ^^I couldn't help but notice you're having a baby (congrats!) -- honestly, I wouldn't want to risk buying shoes until that's done.  Being pregnant does weird things to your feet.  If it's too good a deal to pass up, though, I can understand that!


----------



## lhasa

^^Well, my feet got bigger (longer and thinner) after my second, so you never know.  Why not get them before your feet totally swell and see if you can make them work and then return them if it's all wrong?  My VPs fit perfectly and I still have heel slippage, so even if it were the right size it may not solve all your problems.  You'll probably have movement, but it's just a matter of if you're comfortable with it or if you like your shoes snug.


----------



## lilmissb

gentle :bump: 

I need to know if the leather in the Iowa Zeppa is more rigid than the Iowa 70mm before I trade my Zeppas in for another size and I've tried the 70mm's on. Thanks! Sorry if it's a stupid question.



lilmissb said:


> Do the Iowa 70mm, Iowa 100mm and the Iowa Zeppas fit the same? I think my 36's are slightly too big for me and I need a 35.5. I can fit into a 35 and I know patent will give after a bit but before I go and do something silly I just wanted to check. Thanks!


----------



## can008

if i wear size 36 in simples 85mm, lady gres, pigalle 70mm and 36.5 decollete, can i wear size 37 activa? or will it be too big?


----------



## lhasa

Is there a snowball's chance in hell I'll ever cram my 37.5's into a 37 C'est Moi?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ No on the C'est Mois. You would need to size up at least 1/2 size.


----------



## IslandSpice

can008 said:


> if i wear size 36 in simples 85mm, lady gres, pigalle 70mm and 36.5 decollete, can i wear size 37 activa? or will it be too big?


 
My Activas were one full size up from my US size...they were the same size as my decolletes. I hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## lhasa

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ No on the C'est Mois. You would need to size up at least 1/2 size.


 
...the search continues.  Thanks, MPA.


----------



## IslandSpice

Are the Babels just 1/2 size up from US size or should I have ordered a full size up?[/quote]

Gentle Bump


----------



## ohNina

lhasa said:


> Is there a snowball's chance in hell I'll ever cram my 37.5's into a 37 C'est Moi?



I am a US 7 (37 in most CL's) and I just purchased the C'est Moi in a 38.  I fit in the 37.5, but the 38 was much more comfy.


----------



## can008

IslandSpice said:


> My Activas were one full size up from my US size...they were the same size as my decolletes. I hope that helps. Good luck!


Thanks, Island spice! That's what I thought too... alright.. i'll just wait for 36.5.


----------



## Schnuggeli

My barefoot measurement is 8 7/8'' (22.5cm), normal-wide feet. I wear shoes in european siize 35-35.5 (I believe in US size 5-5.5). I have a pair of Orlan in size 35, but I feel they are a bit small.

So can I take alti pumps in size 6? or it's better in size 5.5?
And how about declic suede pumps? 5.5 or 6?
Very Croise? 5 or 5.5?
NP slingback? 5 or 5.5?

Please help me! Thanks guys!


----------



## keya

lhasa said:


> Is there a snowball's chance in hell I'll ever cram my 37.5's into a 37 C'est Moi?




Does this ^^  mean that there's no chance I can squeeze my feet into a size 37 in the C'est Mois either? I'm a 37 in Declics and I have the suede ankle tie booties in a 37 (they were tight at first but they stretched) I can barely squeeze my feet into a 37.5 in Decolletes.


----------



## ohNina

^^I don't have any declics, but I am a 37.5 in NP and a 37 in simples & RonRons.  But a 38 in C'est Moi.  The 37.5 didn't feel tight, it felt too short.


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, if I am 39.5 in VP's what size will I be in Pigalles? TIA!


----------



## YaYa3

i'm fairly certain these are authentic: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_2970wt_1026

BUT ... if i'm a 40.5 in simples and the ornirons, will these fit me, assuming they're authentic??


----------



## sakura

Probably not.  You will probably need to size up at least half size from your simple.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

can anyone clue me in to the sizing of horatio slingbacks and Mad Marys??

(in relation to your US size) i am a US 8.5


----------



## Attirant

i want to know CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Sequined DECOLLETE sizing?
 and rodita zipper ??
      my size is 36


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> can anyone clue me in to the sizing of horatio slingbacks and Mad Marys??
> 
> (in relation to your US size) i am a US 8.5



Horatios run like Simples and Mad Marys run like Rolandos.  In my case, it's 1/2 size up for both, but I think some ladies go up a whole size for the Rolando.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Horatios run like Simples and Mad Marys run like Rolandos. In my case, it's 1/2 size up for both, but I think some ladies go up a whole size for the Rolando.


 
boo i wanted to go a whole size up for horatios! 

thanks for the info laureen! 

i wish it was tts for the mad marys! i'm never gonna score a pair!


----------



## YaYa3

could someone please tell me whether i size up or down in a NP?  there are a few on eBay that are 10.5 and that's the size i wear in simples.  would they work?  thanks for any help!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ My NPs are the same size as my Simples (both are 1/2 size up from my US size), but some ladies size up another 1/2 size in the NPs.


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *MPA*!  since they're on eBay i'm a little hesitant.  wish i had a store nearby that carried CLs.  then i could try on and not have to ask so many damned questions.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know how you feel! There's only one store around me that carries any, and their selection is limited. I have to order and return all the time!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> boo i wanted to go a whole size up for horatios!
> 
> thanks for the info laureen!
> 
> i wish it was tts for the mad marys! i'm never gonna score a pair!



Because it's a slingback, you might be able to do it.  I had a pair of slingbacks that were half a size too big, but with some Strappy Strips it would have been fixed easily.


----------



## YaYa3

^ i bet i've spent close to $100 on returns in the past week!  it gets a little tedious, especially when there are some reputable sales on eBay, but i'm not sure if they would fit.  i'm sad.


----------



## Majuriel

Hi ladies! If a 9 was to small in Ernesto's would a 10 fit in Passmule D'Orsay pumps?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd need a 9 or 9.5.  The d'Orsay styles run larger.


----------



## sammiekat

Majuriel said:


> Hi ladies! If a 9 was to small in Ernesto's would a 10 fit in Passmule D'Orsay pumps?


 
Yeah, the d'orsays do run larger so I would say a 10 would be too big. 
I normally wear a 40.5 VP and I fit into a size 40 Passmule D'orsay wedge.


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, if I am 39.5 in VP's what size will I be in Pigalles? TIA!


----------



## MysteryShopper

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. 

I am wondering about sizing for the Scissor Girls. I am a 38.5 in CL booties (most recently Sigourney) and CL boots (most recently Trotte Avec Moi). In other designer shoes (Gucci, Guiseppe, etc) I am either a 37.5 or 38. US sizing I'm a 7.5 or 8. 

What size Scissor Girls would I wear?


----------



## YaYa3

i think i HAVE to have these!  how do they run compared to simples?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...2:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_5292wt_688


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I took my Ron Rons in my Simple size.


----------



## YaYa3

*MPA*  thank you!  they're my size!  this is a reputable seller, right?

and the price is good, i think?


----------



## javaboo

Lieda said:


> Ladies, if I am 39.5 in VP's what size will I be in Pigalles? TIA!



Which heel height? For the 100mm I'm TTS (US) but some of the larger size (especially if you have wide feet) went 1/2 size up because of the toe box. If its the 120mm I would normal go 1 to 1/2 size down from my US size but some of the larger size went TTS(US) to 1/2 size down only.



MysteryShopper said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I am wondering about sizing for the Scissor Girls. I am a 38.5 in CL booties (most recently Sigourney) and CL boots (most recently Trotte Avec Moi). In other designer shoes (Gucci, Guiseppe, etc) I am either a 37.5 or 38. US sizing I'm a 7.5 or 8.
> 
> What size Scissor Girls would I wear?



I think most people said they were TTS (US) or at the most 1/2 size up (if you have wide feet). You should probably get a 37.5 or 38. 



YaYa3 said:


> i think i HAVE to have these!  how do they run compared to simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-RON-RON-Patent-Pumps-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ220320138299QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220320138299&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_5292wt_688


Get these 1/2 size up from your US size. Yes they are from a good seller and the price is under retail. You can try to locate them at Saks first but they are probably all gone.


----------



## YaYa3

*javaboo*, thank you.  now i'm thinking they're too big.  dang.  i need something OTHER than black.


----------



## Attirant

Hi, i posted this two times before and no one helped me. 
i want to know Sequined DECOLLETE sizing? and rodita zipper ??
my size is 36


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I personally went up a whole size for the Decollete.  Can't help you with the Rodita, sorry.


----------



## MysteryShopper

Thanks javaboo!


----------



## javaboo

Attirant said:


> Hi, i posted this two times before and no one helped me.
> i want to know Sequined DECOLLETE sizing? and rodita zipper ??
> my size is 36



For the Decollete I went up a full size but I'm thinking I can possible do 1/2 size up from my US size. I heard the sequined decollete run a little funny, some people took their regular Decollete size and some went down. I would suggest 1/2 size up to 1 (if your feet is wide) full size up for them.

The Rodita zipper I tried them true to my US size and they fit although I fit they were a tad short on my bigger foot. I would go with true to size to 1/2 size up from your US size in these. They don't run that big because the toe area is pretty wide compared to other CLs.


----------



## Attirant

i found a great deal on a rodita, but the size is 35.5 am not  sure if i should take it or not!! my friend said that i should get them because the sandals sizing is different from pumps or slingbacks sizing!!! what do you think?


----------



## melzy

YaYa3 said:


> i think i HAVE to have these!  how do they run compared to simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-RON-RON-Patent-Pumps-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ220320138299QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220320138299&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_5292wt_688



I went one full size up in the Ron Ron purple patents. My SA said they ran small although on their website it says they run true to size.


----------



## Lieda

Thanks, *javaboo*!


----------



## samhainophobia

Here's a question (I know, this is probably wishful thinking).

Tried on a bunch of stuff, found that my kid Simple size is a 36.5.  I'm a true US size 6.  I don't have a wide foot.

Any way in the world a pair of 36s (kid Simple 100s) would stretch enough to accomodate?  Or would I just be miserable?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You could try, but I would just hold out for a 36.5.  My Simples are half a size too small and even though I've worn them several times, they're not that much more comfortable.


----------



## sakura

YaYa3 said:


> i think i HAVE to have these!  how do they run compared to simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...2:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_5292wt_688



Half size up for my kid simples, same size for my patent ones.


----------



## YaYa3

thanks *Loves.RM and Sakura!*  i'm thinking seriously about them.  just can't decide if they would fit.  if ONLY i could try CLs on here in oklahoma!!


----------



## gheaden

Panrixx, do we need to PM you about the new 1.0 soles?  I am a recent addition to this forum.  I just purchases a pair of CL for my wife and want to have them soled.  TIA


----------



## lilmissb

Roe said:


> I'm absolutely livid. I just got my 1400 dollar CL boots back from the shoe guy.  When I first got my boots, i took them to him for him to stretch the calf area a bit, fix a scuff on the heel, and to put RED protective soles. He charged me 60 dollars for this.  Now I pick the boots up today...he put BLACK protective soles on them.  WTF!!! I asked him specifically for red ones.  He said they dont make them in red. I said of course they do. The only reason why I'm here dealing with you is because the shoe man i had, moved his business.  the heel where the suede was scuffed, still looks somewhat the same.  i'm fuming right now




That completely sux! WTF is going on with your cobbler?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

can anyone help me with sizing of triclos and declics please???

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sakura

Triclos and leather Declics were TTS for me.  Suede ones are half size up.


----------



## laureenthemean

Never tried the Triclo, but both kid and suede Declic 120s were 1/2 size up for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thank you both!


----------



## rdgldy

triclos were TTS on me.


----------



## missD

i think im going to shoot myself. I'm a 38 in 70mm simples, 38.5 in belle booties (w/ socks), and 38 in VP sling backs --- and I purchased decollettes in 38 (dont fit) and exchanged them in 38.5 (still VERY tight) and tried on 39 (super loose)...WHAT AM I DOING WRONG!? Ugh!


----------



## sakura

I would keep the 38.5 and try to get the toebox stretched.


----------



## Miss_Q

laureenthemean said:


> Never tried the Triclo, but both kid and suede Declic 120s were 1/2 size up for me.


 
1/2 up from your US size or CL size?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^US size.


----------



## Miss_Q

laureenthemean said:


> ^^US size.


 
thank you!! off to order a pair


----------



## lilgooseberry

does anyone know a good cobbler in London, UK?


----------



## gheaden

I am trying to to size my wife's foot, she has a size 38 Divi 70 KId (need a little stretching).  She wears 8.5 in most shoes, does anyone have and idea what to get her in Sanlak Kid luggage, Peep Toe YOYO or 



Thanks I am new to this, bags are my thing


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can you post pictures of the "Divi" and "Sanlak"?  I've never heard of those before.  The picture you posted is the Rolando, BTW.  Sounds like she'd be a 39 in the Yoyo and 39 or 39.5 in the Rolando.


----------



## gheaden

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Can you post pictures of the "Divi" and "Sanlak"?  I've never heard of those before.  The picture you posted is the Rolando, BTW.  Sounds like she'd be a 39 in the Yoyo and 39 or 39.5 in the Rolando.




Here you go-I may be wrong with the names.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're probably right about the names, just never seen those styles before!  Just guessing, but I personally would go up half a size in both.  Really depends on the shape of your wife's foot, though.


----------



## ylime

I know that the New Simples tend to run large, but is there any way I could make a 37.5 work if I'm usually an US 8/38.5?


----------



## sakura

*ylime*, quite a few people actually size down with the New Simples.


----------



## am2022

PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!

I have a chance to get the bronze scissor CLs in 39.5

Im a true size 10.

WIll this be too small?

Thanks


----------



## gheaden

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You're probably right about the names, just never seen those styles before!  Just guessing, but I personally would go up half a size in both.  Really depends on the shape of your wife's foot, though.




Weird, she wears a 8.5 and as you can see, the Divi is an 8. Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^D'Orsay styles tend to run larger than the other styles, though.  The Rolandos definitely run small.


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!
> 
> I have a chance to get the bronze scissor CLs in 39.5
> 
> Im a true size 10.
> 
> WIll this be too small?
> 
> Thanks


I'm afraid so-you'd probably need a 40.5


----------



## lilmissb

^^rdgldy - I thought scissor girls were TTS not half size up?


----------



## bellapsyd

I tend to wear a 37.5 or 38 in leather declics and patent ron rons- anyway I would fit into a 37 in the louboutin sock mary janes patent?


----------



## rdgldy

I'm a US 39 and 39.5 fit fine-I think the 39 would be too tight and would need some stretching.


----------



## sakura

*bellapsyd*, are your Declics TTS?  That's how I found mine.


----------



## bellapsyd

^found them to be just a little big (38) probably would have gone down to 37.5


----------



## bellezza

how exactly do the mad marys run? i usually wear a 36.5 or 37, my feet are 23 cm long. thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

bellezza - they're like the rolando.


----------



## CLGirl

bellapsyd said:


> ^found them to be just a little big (38) probably would have gone down to 37.5


 

Uh oh.  I thought people sized up for Declics?????  Anyone?


----------



## dreachick2384

CLGirl said:


> Uh oh. I thought people sized up for Declics????? Anyone?


 
I went TTS on mine.


----------



## lilmissb

^^declic sizing in confusing me! I want to get some too but have been told to go half size up.


----------



## CLGirl

Eeeks I just bought some and sized up.  Well hopefully it's nothing padding can't fix.


----------



## vuittonamour

okay so my first two pair have come and now i need help with boots! i'm looking at belle booties. i am a 37 in declic, a 36.5 in VP, and a 36.5-37 in NP's. would a 38 be too big in these for me? there is also a 37 but nothing in between! i guess since they are boots i really wouldn't have a problem wth padding them if they were a bit too big. i also tried on the ornirons and the 37.5 was okay for me with thin socks on. i can't try these on because they will be an ebay purchase. help!!


----------



## vuittonamour

for those who need help with declics, i am a 6.5 in US size shoes. i purchased a 37 in my purple declics and thought they might be a bit big. i went to new york city and tried on a 36.5 in suede green ones, and they were tooooo small. too tight for me to walk in them. 36.5 is my VP size as well so i didn't understand when people said their declics were TTS. maybe i am really a 37 in louboutins then? really don't know. it does get confusing. perhaps the regular leathers or the 140mms also fit differently.


----------



## bellezza

^ ooh wow i definitely would not get a 38. i am a 6.5 like you and i only got a 37.


and lilmissb, i have never tried on the rolando.

does anyone know how the mad mary fits? thanks!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ ok, good, there is a 37. but there are the arielle boots too (i think that's what they are.) anyone? would a 37.5 be okay for me? i'm trying to decide which ones i want. the arielle's are suede though, and i'm not sure if i want regular leather or another pair of suede shoes. although i would probably pick the style of the arielle over the belle booties.


----------



## lilmissb

^^bellezza, rolandos fit half to full size up from what I've been told. I haven't tried them on myself but they run small and narrow. I'm usually a 35.5 but I have to take 36.5 in rolandos.


----------



## bellezza

hmm, small and narrow is my feet, so i guess i'd take a 37. thanks!

and vuitton, i think a 37.5 is okay as well.


----------



## pooh1001a

hi all - how do the sizing for the c'est moi booties measure up?  I'm usually between a 6.5/7 but I had ordered the 36.5 from Saks and they are wayyy to small for me.  I could hardly get my foot in.  Should I go a full size up?  Any advise would be much aprpeciated!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, how do the Very Brode fit, and what is that? It looks like the  Prive

There's a pair i'd like to get but can't find out anything about sizing. Are they tts, or up or down.

Thanks for your help


----------



## lilmissb

^^probably sinful, I fit 36 in both.


----------



## glamgrl921

hi 
can anybody give me more sizing info about the Caberets?  Earlier in this thread someone said they run like the Decollete, but I have little experience with those.  I tried them on at saks a few months ago, and they were very tight in the toebox, to the point that I would have had to have a sock-trick miracle for them to be wearable.  Are these basically the same kind of shape and style? Does the satin stretch at all?  TIA!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can't help too much with sizing, but satin does stretch.  Usually people go up a whole size in Decolletes, especially those size 39 and up, it seems.  I think that since they are a d'Orsay type style, you could get away with half a size up.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^thanks laureen.  There is a size 42 on ebay now, but I am just concerned about them being waaayyy too small.  A little small is ok, I will suffer cuz I love them, but I don't want to be stuck with unwearable shoes!  In CL's that are closed, I always need a 42, and depending on the style, sometimes they are too small because of the narrowness of the toe box.  Clichys are ok, New Simples are, and so are Declics.  So based on your expert advice it sounds like they would prob b no good.    But I want them sooooo bad!


----------



## ylime

Will a 39 in leather Lady Gres be too big if I'm usually a 38.5 in most CLs?


----------



## JetSetGo!

So I did some research and I see that the Scissor Girl runs TTS. Does that mean it runs a little bigger than the VP? I'm a 40.5 in the VP. Should I get the same size or still size down a half size to a 40, my normal US size?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ylime said:


> Will a 39 in leather Lady Gres be too big if I'm usually a 38.5 in most CLs?




These fit like the VP. 
I think a 39 would be too big.


----------



## ylime

JetSetGo! said:


> These fit like the VP.
> I think a 39 would be too big.



Hmm. My VPs are actually a 39, which is why I'm curious. I've never tried a 38.5 in VPs, so I don't know how the fit is. I guess I'll ask for insole measurements and take a chance.

Thanks JSG!


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's great! I bet a heel grip would make them fit then if they were only a little big.


----------



## jh4200

Ylime, if your VPs are 39, I think you could do it.  The LG is cut a little wider, so it might be a bit loose, but it also stays on your foot better than a VP does because the vamp is wider, so grips should fix any minor problems you might have.

Jet, the SG does run a little bigger than the VP.  I got the SG TTS.  I think you should go down to a 40 - if my wide feet could make it into a TTS, I'm sure yours could as well.  The straps did not keep my feet from slipping when I went a half size up.


----------



## Serena1

Hi-
 I am new to the forum, I have just been admiring all of these beautiful shoes and I can see how they become addicting!   I have one pair, I think they are Pigelle's 70 mm in a 37 and they fit, just a tiny bit snug in the toe (I have a wide foot)  
So if I take a 37.5 in Manolos, a 7 usually in American sizing, would a 38 be too big for me in Simples 85?  I am gradually trying to add some much needed height to my shoes.
TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much, Jenn!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Serena1 said:


> Hi-
> I am new to the forum, I have just been admiring all of these beautiful shoes and I can see how they become addicting!   I have one pair, I think they are Pigelle's 70 mm in a 37 and they fit, just a tiny bit snug in the toe (I have a wide foot)
> So if I take a 37.5 in Manolos, a 7 usually in American sizing, would a 38 be too big for me in Simples 85?  I am gradually trying to add some much needed height to my shoes.
> TIA!



I think a 37.5 would fit you well in the Simple. 
If there was a tiny bit of room, you could put a pad in to fill the gaps.


----------



## Serena1

Thank you so very much JetSetGo!  I have been reading through the sizing guide, my head is swimming, lol!  This forum is amazing, it makes me want every shoe I see.  My poor, poor, DH, lol!


----------



## jh4200

I agree with Jet - 37.5 is probably your correct size.  If the 38's a steal, though, I would give it a shot and see what you can do with some padding.


----------



## Serena1

jh4200 said:


> I agree with Jet - 37.5 is probably your correct size. If the 38's a steal, though, I would give it a shot and see what you can do with some padding.


 

Thank you also very much! I was wondering if I would be swimming in a 38, but it would be so very hard to pass up a great deal. 
Off to see what's out there, thanks again!


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> So I did some research and I see that the Scissor Girl runs TTS. Does that mean it runs a little bigger than the VP? I'm a 40.5 in the VP. Should I get the same size or still size down a half size to a 40, my normal US size?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.




Hey Jet, the measurements for the SG seem to go up in quarter inches. The insole of the 35 is 8 3/4in while the 36 is 9 1/4in so keep adding 1/4in till you get to your foot size! I'm trying to figure out if I should go 35 or 35.5.


----------



## sakura

Is there any chance I can make a suede Decollete that is half a size up from my regular Decollete size fit?  My Decollete size is the same for all materials.  I've managed to do it for patent and was wondering whether it would be possible for suede too.

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Maybe, I'm not sure. You may have to pad it or grip it or something. I've never had suede as a shoe material. I usually shy away from it but I must have suede now! Seen something you can't resist???  

On another subject, Peter reckons new season rolandos are running a bit tight in the toe box so he's recommended I try a 37!!!! The last time I tried a 37 it was waaaayy too long for me. HELP!!! What should I do? I thought I would only need a 36.5 at most. Gah!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How do the scissor girls in suede fit?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ylime

So just to confirm, Scissor Girl should be TTS US size, and TTS CL size would be too long?


----------



## jh4200

Sakura, I think you could do it if you were willing to pad.  I once tried a pair of patent decolletes that were a half size bigger than the patents I already owned, and there wasn't much of a difference, I don't think I would have needed more than one thin ball of foot pad.

Ylime, yes, the SG should be TTS to your US size, and your CL size would be too big.  Ladylouboutin, as far as I know, the suede fits the same as the other materials, so you should go TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

That's what I'm hearing ylime.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Hey Jet, the measurements for the SG seem to go up in quarter inches. The insole of the 35 is 8 3/4in while the 36 is 9 1/4in so keep adding 1/4in till you get to your foot size! I'm trying to figure out if I should go 35 or 35.5.



Very interesting! I'll do that!
Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

Not to confuse anyone, but I found that the scissor girl is not true to my US size-I went up 1/2 a size in these.  TTS would have been to small on me.  They were my VP size.  Mine are leather BTW.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Uh oh! I may be in strife then. My VP size is 36 but I could squeeze into 35.5 I may just stick to 35.5 cos the cut out body looks like they'll give more than the full body. Plus if I choose the 36 it's a bit too long for me I think. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rdgldy

you can always use the "sock trick" to loosen them a bit if they're too small.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Exactly!


----------



## lulabee

Astraqueens? Can anyone let me know how the sizing runs?


----------



## taydev

has anyone found the fontanetes TTS? wut about astraqueens? thanks


----------



## ylime

^^ Fontanettes are my usual CL size for me


----------



## taydev

thanks ylime


----------



## sammiekat

Hi everyone,

I need more sizing help please lol!

If I am a size 40.5 in Very Prives what size do I need in Catenita slingbacks?


TIA!


----------



## maniacalmollie

Rudimentary sizing question. . . ::embarrassed::

I haven't bought too many fine heels in recent days (home with the wee ones in a mountain environment, you see) and I am not sure about CL sizing anymore. For Rolando, to be specific, both nappa and patent.

I would normally consider myself a 7-7.5, narrow.

I have a pewter nappa Yoyo Zeppa in a 37.5, but I think I could have gotten away with 37, due to sliding into the open toe. I ended up with foot pad and heel pad in the shoe. Slippage wasn't terrible before the pads, unless it was quite cold (so no foot swelling) and I was barefoot. And then it was miserable, which is why I put pads in.

I also have two older styles that I bought at the Rue de Grenelle boutique. I do not know their names. One is a fairly elaborate t-strap, approx 90mm heel, and I have that in a 37. The other is a low kitten heel, pointed toe, and I have that in 37.5

Suggestions for Rolando?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I would say 37.5.


----------



## nancypants

hi ladies, i need some help finding out what size VPs to get. i just bought a pair of Insektas (sp?) in 36.5 and they fit well. i wear 6 in almost every other brand so i was wondering, do i get a 36 or 36.5?


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would go with a 6.


----------



## am2022

hello lovely CL ladies.
Im a newbie and was wondering about the scissor girls in black leather.
Im a true size 10 in us size.

I now have ordered a black leather scissor in 41.
Will this be too big? or just right?
Thanks


----------



## nancypants

rilokiley said:


> ^ I would go with a 6.


 
cuz the VP's are tts right??  i wanted to get the silver ones on ebay but they're 36.5


----------



## rilokiley

nancypants said:


> cuz the VP's are tts right??  i wanted to get the silver ones on ebay but they're 36.5



Yeah, most people get them TTS.  The Insectikas run smaller than the VP, too.  Also, a lot of people experience slippage even with the VP TTS, so unless you have wide feet or you are willing to deal with heel grips, I think 6 would be best.


----------



## nancypants

^i got wiiiiiide feet so that's good news to me! now that i've got the size down, time to find me a pair of  36 VP's! thanks ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

Never mind.


----------



## nancypants

how do high tinas open toe sling back sandals run??


----------



## magentafan18

I have been trying to find out what european/italian size I wear but all the sizing charts online tell me different sizes (from what i've found i wear anything from a 40 to a 42.5). I am a us size 10 and I just want to know from experience what size CL I would wear?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## samhainophobia

rilokiley said:


> Yeah, most people get them TTS.



I'm going to throw a wrench in the works, here.  VPs aren't TTS for me.  I'm a true US 6, but go half a size up in VPs -- my VP size is my Simple size (36.5).

I haven't tried the Insectikas, so can't compare to those.  Sorry.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*jzlyn*- i can ask my sister in law (who is in love with cls) for you or my cousin, ill try get back to you by tomorrow!


----------



## sammiekat

samhainophobia said:


> I'm going to throw a wrench in the works, here. VPs aren't TTS for me. I'm a true US 6, but go half a size up in VPs -- my VP size is my Simple size (36.5).
> 
> I haven't tried the Insectikas, so can't compare to those. Sorry.


 
VPs aren't true to size for me either. I go up a 1/2 size and my simple size is my VP size like you.


----------



## laureenthemean

I thought most people went up 1/2 a size for the VP.


----------



## rdgldy

I am 1/2 size up in my VPs.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I go up 1/2 size in my VPs also. My Insectikas are the same size as my VPs. The leather is very soft and has a lot of give so they will stretch. But the cut is like Decolletes, and many people (myself not included) size up a full size in those.


----------



## rilokiley

oops, my bad.  I guess I thought VP were TTS, especially for smaller sizes.

the abc guide thing says VP are TTS... does that mean true to CL size?


----------



## noah8077

Can suede CL's be dyed well?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How is the sizing with Ron Rons?


----------



## rdgldy

I am a full size up in Ron Rons.


----------



## rilokiley

I went TTS with Ron Rons, but I have narrow feet.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I went with my usual 1/2 size up in the Ron Rons (same as my Simple/VP/NP size).


----------



## shockboogie

Im TTS with Ron Rons too!


----------



## Julierose

HEY GUYS, I am thinking of bidding on these CLs, can anyone tell me how they run size wise?  I usually wear a 6.5 or a 7, depending on the shoe......thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...282577445&sspagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&viewitem=


----------



## nancypants

i guess the best thing for me is to try on the shoes at a store? 

another q -  what's the difference between yoyo and vp? they look the same to me?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Correct me girls if I'm wrong but VP has a platform and yoyos don't. Have a look at them side by side from the front and then you'll see the diff.


----------



## rilokiley

Right- platform vs. no platform.  VP is 120mm, and I think Yoyo comes in 85 and 100mm.


----------



## Jzlyn

lilgooseberry said:


> *jzlyn*- i can ask my sister in law (who is in love with cls) for you or my cousin, ill try get back to you by tomorrow!


 
Thanks dear! Much appreciated


----------



## caterpillar

I just got a pair of IOWA (regular, not the zeppa) and I thought they ran tts... I don't have particularly narrow or wide feet, but I do have a lot of space in between my toes (it was a tiny bit narrow in the toe box, but I have that problem with a lot of shoes. I usually wear a 6 in US and I got a 36 in these. I think the 36.5 might have possibly worked, but I think the 36 is a good fit.

I also got the new simples 120 and I thought they ran tts, not size half a size down like that spreadsheet says. I got a 36 in these as well and they fit great.

Triclos fit TTS as well.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*jzlyn*-i've messaged them both so once they get back to me ill let you know, also do you know where i can get CLs in HK, I know of lane crawford both central and admiralty, also theres a boutique in central right? where exactly is it?


----------



## lexa*

Ladies, can you please tell me.....if I'm a 36 in normal shoes size (UK3), and a 35.5 in Decolletes, then what size would I be in Minibouts?  Thanks!


----------



## Schnuggeli

If I'm a 35.5 in Alti 140mm pumps, a 34.5 in Pigalle, and a 35 in Orlan... What size should I take in patent Rolando???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say 35.5.


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I would say 35.5.



Thanks Laureen! Everytime I need help, you are always there!
But patent Rolando 35.5 won't be a bit too small?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think there's a sizing difference between materials.


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't think there's a sizing difference between materials.



thanks


----------



## MsFrida

On a scale of 1 to 10, how big is the risk of my sz 11 feet divorcing me if I wear a pair of sz 41 Ron Ron's? (patent) And can they be stretched?


----------



## bagaddict27

Hi girls, I am sure this is a popular question but I can't seem to get a direct answer on the search. How does the Alti style fit? I am a regular 39 in normal shoes but tend to take a 39.5 or a 40 in Louboutins. Do you think I would need half a size or a whole size up in this style? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shockboogie

Need help! If I'm a 38 in Yoyo Spinas  - would I be a 38 in Yoyo Patent?


----------



## sakura

Yes, the sizing for Yoyo Spinas and the regular yoyos is the same.


----------



## shockboogie

sakura said:


> Yes, the sizing for Yoyo Spinas and the regular yoyos is the same.




Thanks Sakura!


----------



## Schnuggeli

Laureen, do you think these three will fit me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342710466

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344174041

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344059051


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think so.


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody! I need help with the Exi metallic flats (peep toe)! How do they fit? I'm a 6 US, but I have the Gucci Royal Flats in 35 and after some use they fit ok. How should I go with this flats? TTS or UP?
Also, I saw the advice for the miminettes to go 1/2 UP, but I'm afraid to order UP as I can't return  I never ordered any pair of 6 1/2 or 36 1/2 before.

How should I go with the Exi? And with the patent miminettes?

Thanks so much for your help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lhasa

^^I'm a US 7.5 and I got the Exi (mine are kid, not metallic) in 8.5.  The 38 stayed on better but hurt too much in the toes so I chose the 38.5 with heel grips instead.  I will warn you that they are probably the most uncomfortable shoes I have ever worn, for some reason; they cut me at the toe where the peep toe is cut out, and on the instep.  However they are extra cute and I continue to wear them despite the pain!


----------



## vlore

Hi ladies! Do *Lady Grants* run true to size?


----------



## YaYa3

i'm a 9.5 in US, and a 40.5 in simple 100s and the orniron.  will a 40.5 city girl fit me?  thanks for the help.


----------



## gardencita

lhasa said:


> ^^I'm a US 7.5 and I got the Exi (mine are kid, not metallic) in 8.5. The 38 stayed on better but hurt too much in the toes so I chose the 38.5 with heel grips instead. I will warn you that they are probably the most uncomfortable shoes I have ever worn, for some reason; they cut me at the toe where the peep toe is cut out, and on the instep. However they are extra cute and I continue to wear them despite the pain!


 
Great advise!!! So bad they are uncomfortable  They look so cute!

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evychew

I was wondering how the sizing on the wallis (100mm) is? 
I wear a 37.5 in patent vp (a tad big), 37 patent pigalle (4 inch sculpted heel?), 37.5 iowa zeppa, 38 patent decollete (but my heel slips without grips)...thoughts on what size would fit me in the wallis -- would a 37 be too small? TIA!


----------



## bagaddict27

bagaddict27 said:


> Hi girls, I am sure this is a popular question but I can't seem to get a direct answer on the search. How does the Alti style fit? I am a regular 39 in normal shoes but tend to take a 39.5 or a 40 in Louboutins. Do you think I would need half a size or a whole size up in this style? Thanks in advance.


 
Sorry, can anyone help with this?


----------



## lilmissb

^Sorry, never tried the alti pump but try searching this thread.


----------



## bagaddict27

I've been looking but not found a direct answer yet - I will keep looking though. If anyone knows about the alti syle though it would be a great help.


----------



## lilmissb

ok, so scissor girls (I still don't know which size I should really get), do you think I would fit the 35.5 or 36 if I fit the following:
36     New Simples in Black Kid (35.5 would have been better more than likely)
36     Un Voilier Wedge in Gold metallic
35.5  Iowa Zeppa
36     Joli Noued mule in Fuschia Satin
36     Decollete in Black Patent - left is a bit tight in the toe box so need a 36.5 maybe.
35.5  Pigalle 100
36     Penny Girl loafer flat
36      Armadillo (need heel grips)
35.5  Iowa 70 & Sock Mary Janes (I'm assuming the sock is just like the Iowa but closed toe?)
36     Insectikas


----------



## sakura

I would think 35.5 because the Scissor Girls are pretty TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sakura*, that's kinda what I was thinking. Plus it's leather which stretches.


----------



## shockboogie

How does the Minibout fit? I usually am 38 in CL except for Insectikas (38.5). What size should I get?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I went up a 1/2 size for the Minibout and although it fit lengthwise, the toebox was pretty short, more so than the Declic, and I have short toes.


----------



## shockboogie

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I went up a 1/2 size for the Minibout and although it fit lengthwise, the toebox was pretty short, more so than the Declic, and I have short toes.




Thanks Laureen!


----------



## bagaddict27

Hi - sorry to bump this up again but I have my eye on a pair of patent leather alti and I am desperate to buy them! I have had to send back so many shoes recently I just need to double check the sizing. I have been searching this thread but just need a bit of clarification if anyone can please help. I am a 39 usually and can be a 39.5 or 40 in Louboutins. Have I got it right that a 39.5 would be best?


----------



## MysteryShopper

Ladies-

How do the Bloody Marys fit?


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> I would think 35.5 because the Scissor Girls are pretty TTS.




Hmmm...Both Peter and my Barneys SA recommend the 36 in Scissor Girls for me. Why? I would have thought 35.5 cos that TTS for me, but is there something I don't know about SG's? Peter reckons so when I go out for Happy Hour my feet won't hurt???


----------



## rdgldy

I did 1/2 size up and they were perfect


----------



## MysteryShopper

rdgldy said:


> I did 1/2 size up and they were perfect



1/2 up for Scissor Girl?


----------



## rdgldy

yes


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *rdgldy*. 

I'm getting so confused!!!   The last thing I want to do is order the wrong size again! I didn't have a good run there for a while. At least my tributes were a perfect fit so happy about that!

Anyone else size up? *naked??*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ *lilmissb* - I'm a US 8.5 and usually take a 39 in TTS Louboutins. My SGs are a 39, but I could have easily taken the next half size up. I think the 36 would work for you. Although I think smaller sizes run more TTS than others. Good luck. They are cute and very comfy, too!


----------



## rdgldy

that was the same sizing for me-my us size is 39, my usual CL size is 39.5 and that is what the scissor girls are.


----------



## LavenderIce

evychew said:


> I was wondering how the sizing on the wallis (100mm) is?
> I wear a 37.5 in patent vp (a tad big), 37 patent pigalle (4 inch sculpted heel?), 37.5 iowa zeppa, 38 patent decollete (but my heel slips without grips)...thoughts on what size would fit me in the wallis -- would a 37 be too small? TIA!


 
I'd like to think you could work with a 37 especially if the patent VPs in a 37.5 area tad big for you.  However, I think 37.5 might be the better size because even if it's a little to big, the strap will help the shoe stay on.  My Wallis 100 size is the same as my VP and Simple size which is 37.  Have you ever tried on the Simple?  The Wallis and Simple basically are the same cut, with the only difference being the Mary Jane strap on the Wallis.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *surly*. 
Actually I seem to be 36 TTS in CL except for peep toes. I've noticed that everything I fit in 35.5 is pep toe-ish (Iowa & VC). Alwys an exception to the rule though as armadillos fit in 36 with heel grips. At least if I'm 36 in SG's I can at least get them off fleabay cheaper than the barneys sale. And avoid tax & 2 lots of shipping. 
Hmmm...


----------



## savvysgirl

Can someone help me with Decollete pumps please. I saw on the front page that they run 1/2 or 1 size small. Has anyone found this not to be the case? 
I take a 40 in vp's,foxtrots & 15 mins, 41 in Madeleines.

Would really appreciate some input if poss 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## rdgldy

Mine are a full size up from my us size.


----------



## lilmissb

hey *savvysgirl*, I have to got up to a 36.5 in decolletes as the 36 (my usual CL size) is a bit tight in the left toe box. I fit the 35.5 in Iowas and most other things in 36 if that helps.


----------



## sakura

So are mine.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sakura, lilmissb, rdgldy* .. 

That's very helpful. Thank you very much xx


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone help me with Decollete pumps please. I saw on the front page that they run 1/2 or 1 size small. Has anyone found this not to be the case?
> I take a 40 in vp's,foxtrots & 15 mins, 41 in Madeleines.
> 
> Would really appreciate some input if poss
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


I found Decolletes and Madeleines to run the same for me (whole size up).


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> I found Decolletes and Madeleines to run the same for me (whole size up).


 
Yes, my Madeleines are also a whole size up so i'm guessing i'd be the same as you then 

Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

lorihmatthews said:


> Both locations are fine for me, I did wind up going to the location on Sutter. I had the soles from Panrixx and brought them with me. Jack's charged me $23.95/pair. Here's the results:
> 
> Cajole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padrino:


 
That's about the same price he charges if you get the soles from him.  I'll compare my receipts of using his soles vs. using Panrixx's.  You'd think you'd only be charged for the labor.

btw, the 1.8mm Vibrams he has are darker now, close to Panrixx's 1.0mm and he will be getting the Topi sole as well.  Here's a pic of the 1.8 (on the left) and the 1.0 from panrixx (on the right):


----------



## thoang0705

Can I stay TTS for simple 85s and 100s or should I go half size up?


----------



## sakura

*thoang0705*, I'm TTS with the suede and leather ones, and half size up with the patent.


----------



## thoang0705

^thanks sakura!


----------



## taydev

hi. does anyone know if the ron ron, c'est moi and astraqueen is tts? im a size 9 in armadillos and vp's. im thinking about going half a size up. any suggestions?


----------



## ylime

taydev said:


> hi. does anyone know if the ron ron, c'est moi and astraqueen is tts? im a size 9 in armadillos and vp's. im thinking about going half a size up. any suggestions?



Booties are generally 1/2-1 size up, although I think it depends on each individual person. I ordered mine in my usual size, so fingers crossed that they'll fit!

My Ron Rons are 1/2 a size up from my CL size, same as my Decolletes.


----------



## panrixx

LavenderIce said:


> That's about the same price he charges if you get the soles from him.  I'll compare my receipts of using his soles vs. using Panrixx's.  You'd think you'd only be charged for the labor.
> 
> btw, the 1.8mm Vibrams he has are darker now, close to Panrixx's 1.0mm and he will be getting the Topi sole as well.  Here's a pic of the 1.8 (on the left) and the 1.0 from panrixx (on the right):



I still do both thicknesses


----------



## lv_luva

If I am size 37 for VPs in leather, should I get the same size for patent? Thanks!


----------



## legaldiva

Rolando question ... if I'm a 39 in ALL my very prives, and a decent 39.5 for decolletes ... can I pull off a Rolando in a 39?

Please oh please say yes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Do velvet Clichy's size the same as leather ones? x


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I found my velvet ones to run a bit larger than patent.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh no 

Are they tts or did you have to go up? I've seen some fab red velvets on bluefly but the only size they have left are a 41 .. I think they might be slightly too big though


----------



## sakura

Is there any chance that I can fit python VPs that are half a size down from my regular VP size?

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

Maybe *sakura*. Can you stretch exotics? I would have thought yes. I mean a python expands to swallow their prey whole don't they? LOL. Sorry if that was gross. Half a size isn't that big a deal. Do your VP's normally feel tight or comfy?


----------



## pursemonkey

If I'm usually an 8 (sometimes a 7.5) in US sizing, and I found the kid Maternas in 38 to be too small, the patent YoYos in 38.5 to be a smidge too tight for comfort (even after the sock trick), and the Drapidays in 39 to be much too big, do you think I was safe in buying patent VPs in a 38.5? This is all so confusing. I read someone's advice to measure the insole and that is definitely something I'll be doing from now on!


----------



## thisismisschris

Hi everyone... So, I just recently got my first pair of CLs (red suede Declic). I'm usually a size 7 US, but since the ball of my foot is rather wide, I got a 38 in the Declic. I was just wondering what size I should get in Metallika (aka Metallica), since I've been searching these threads for help with these shoes, but I've come across conflicting advice. Some people have gone with a 1/2 up from their US, others have gone 1 size up, and even some have gone a 1.5 size up... So, since I have wide feet I know I'll have to go with at least a 38, but to be safe should I go with a 38.5?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Maybe *sakura*. Can you stretch exotics? I would have thought yes. I mean a python expands to swallow their prey whole don't they? LOL. Sorry if that was gross. Half a size isn't that big a deal. Do your VP's normally feel tight or comfy?



*lilmissb*, I've heard that exotics can be stretched, which is why I'm considering getting a pair half a size smaller.  There's never one in my size!  The only thing that concerns me is that I have tried a cork VP half a size down and the toebox was pretty tight.


----------



## lilmissb

^*sakura*, what about the sock in metho trick? How would metho affect exotics? Maybe see if anyone knows how to stretch exotics in the care & maintenance thread?? Or the stretching thread? The tight toebox does worry me as well though. I hate the stretching period and I have some pointy toed shoes that still haven't stretched all that much. The altadamas in watersnake were really flimsy feeling so I think they'd stretch well but python??? I've never owned any so I don't really know.


----------



## ylime

*pursemonkey* I'm an 8, and my VPs are a 39, but I could probably go down to a 38.5 and do a little stretching. I think you'll be fine.  The nude patent ones, right? They're beautiful!

*thisismisschris* the general rule of thumb with CL booties is to go up at least 1/2 a size. Are you looking at patent or suede/leather? If patent, you might want to go with a 38.5 just in case (you could always pad it), but a suede or leather one could stretch out a little with wear.


----------



## thisismisschris

I was thinking I wanted the leather, so I'll go with the 38. Thank you so much ylime!

All of you lovely gals here are so helpful. I hope to be as learned in the study of CL as all of you experts someday... Should there ever be a Christian Louboutin school, you ladies should teach!


----------



## savvysgirl

I kind of asked yesterday but only got 1 reply .. sniff!

If i bought a size 41 in velvet Clichy's do you think they would be too big .. i am mainly a 40 ..


----------



## lv_luva

If I am size 37 for VPs in leather, should I get the same size for patent or should I go a half size up? Thanks!


----------



## sammiekat

lv_luva said:


> If I am size 37 for VPs in leather, should I get the same size for patent or should I go a half size up? Thanks!


 

I have VPs in patent leather and regular leather and they fit exactly the same and are the same size.


----------



## pursemonkey

ylime said:


> *pursemonkey* I'm an 8, and my VPs are a 39, but I could probably go down to a 38.5 and do a little stretching. I think you'll be fine.  The nude patent ones, right? They're beautiful!
> 
> Thanks, ylime! I can't wait to get them


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> I kind of asked yesterday but only got 1 reply .. sniff!
> 
> If i bought a size 41 in velvet Clichy's do you think they would be too big .. i am mainly a 40 ..



Haha, I don't think there are a lot of girls on here with the velvet Clichy!  I think the larger sizes sometimes run a bit smaller, so you might be okay--plus I think I have really short toes, so my feet tend to get pushed forward a lot.  At worst I think they'd be half a size too big, and that might be a good thing since you might want to put some insoles in those 5-inchers with no platform!


----------



## Schnuggeli

fast help! Does this run tts?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX083L_mn.jpg


----------



## lv_luva

sammiekat said:


> I have VPs in patent leather and regular leather and they fit exactly the same and are the same size.



Thanks sammie!


----------



## laureenthemean

Schnuggeli said:


> fast help! Does this run tts?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX083L_mn.jpg



Those are the Ron Rons, and I think most people size up.


----------



## shockboogie

Need help...

If Im a 38 in Bruges and in most of my CLs except for the Insectikas... do you think a Simple 100 pump that is siz3 38.5 would be too big on me?


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> Those are the Ron Rons, and I think most people size up.




But Laureen, do you remember once I asked you about some ron rons on ebay... you said the size was ok for me... I mean tts... 

How many ppl wear ron rons tts anyway?


----------



## laureenthemean

shockboogie said:


> Need help...
> 
> If Im a 38 in Bruges and in most of my CLs except for the Insectikas... do you think a Simple 100 pump that is siz3 38.5 would be too big on me?



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## shockboogie

laureenthemean said:


> Yes, unfortunately.



Thanks Laureen I guess I needed someone to tell me it will be too big so I could stop myself from spending even more....


----------



## laureenthemean

Schnuggeli said:


> But Laureen, do you remember once I asked you about some ron rons on ebay... you said the size was ok for me... I mean tts...
> 
> How many ppl wear ron rons tts anyway?



Sorry, I guess it's hard to say for you personally, all I know is that it seems like most people go up 1/2 a size.


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry, I guess it's hard to say for you personally, all I know is that it seems like most people go up 1/2 a size.



Thanks, Laureen. I just hope my brown glitter ron rons on the way will fit fine...ush:


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, I don't think there are a lot of girls on here with the velvet Clichy! I think the larger sizes sometimes run a bit smaller, so you might be okay--plus I think I have really short toes, so my feet tend to get pushed forward a lot. At worst I think they'd be half a size too big, and that might be a good thing since you might want to put some insoles in those 5-inchers with no platform!


 
Sorry!!! 

I think i'll have a search in ebay.com for a 40 or 40.5 (if they come in half sizes) I know there is none on co.uk. If no joy then i'll buy them on bluefly, if they are still there! If i find some would you authenticate them for me if i post them in the authentication thread please?!! I totally love the velvet clichys. What colour are yours? 

Thanks Laureen, always helpful & kind to me!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Of course!  Mine are blue.


----------



## yylovesme

Hello! I need help with the size. I am usually wear 6.5 or 7 in most shoes. How's about for CL Cajole? Should I get 7? Thanks


----------



## alo6

Hello Ladies!  I usually wear a size 36.5-37.  Do you think a suede simple 36 will fit?  If it is tight, is this a style that can be stretched?  Thank you! xox


----------



## Jujube

Hi all!  I wear a 37 in patent Simples as well as New Simples, but a 37.5 in Ron Rons and Insectikas, as well as a 37.5 in C'est Moi booties (which are really uncomfortable for me because of the narrow toe, so I would probably size up to a 38 and put inserts inside).  I am normally a 6.5/7 in U.S. sizing, and I have wide feet.  

Question: Could I do a 37 in the Orniron booties, or should I size up to a 37.5?  

Thanks!


----------



## tresjoliex

How do the ron ron leather compare in size to the patent simple 70?


----------



## surlygirl

Decolzep vs. Decollete: Is everyone taking the same size in these styles? Thanks!


----------



## ylime

surlygirl said:


> Decolzep vs. Decollete: Is everyone taking the same size in these styles? Thanks!



Yep.


----------



## sakura

*tresjoliex*, I've never tried the leather Ron Ron myself, but my patent Ron Rons and Simples are the same size.  However, I did manage to stretch a patent Ron Ron half size down.  Should be easier with the leather!


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, *ylime*! I've been trying to resist, but may give the boutique a call re: your gorgeous decolzeps! Wish me luck!


----------



## sakura

surlygirl said:


> Decolzep vs. Decollete: Is everyone taking the same size in these styles? Thanks!



I went half size down with the Decolzep.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, *sakura*! ... that gives me options if they don't have my decollete size.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

can anyone help me w/ neurone (sp?) sizing ... i really want these!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Nvm


----------



## shaq91

I usually wear a 8.5-9 would a 38 in Horatio Patent Magenta Pump be good or too small?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shaq91 said:


> I usually wear a 8.5-9 would a 38 in Horatio Patent Magenta Pump be good or too small?



too small.


----------



## shaq91

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> too small.



like too too small? would size would i need in those?


----------



## rdgldy

I think you'd need at least 38.5-39.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> I think you'd need at least 38.5-39.



i would say a 39 ... and it really depends on how wide your feet are too.


----------



## glamgrl921

anyone know how the Mumbai flats run?  Or just the flats in general?  There is a pair of Mumbai flats on ebay right now that if they stay cheap I might get, but I have never tried any CL flats before. TIA!


----------



## kaeleigh

glamgrl921 said:


> anyone know how the Mumbai flats run? Or just the flats in general? There is a pair of Mumbai flats on ebay right now that if they stay cheap I might get, but I have never tried any CL flats before. TIA!


 
I know that different sizes run so different however, I'm a US 6.5 and I tried on a pair of 36.5 and they were too big.
Most flats I find are TTS for me. I think alot of girls size up 1/2 to 1 full size.

Also FYI I saw alot of purple Mumbai flats a few weeks ago at NM last call in Orlando for $229


----------



## rnk

First let me say how happy I am I found this forum. Until about a month ago I felt like no one understood my obsession with these red soled shoes, and it has been fun reading about all the sales and such on this blog.  I am struggling with some size issues, complicated by the fact I am 9 mos pregnant and my feet are swollen and I'm looking for some help/advice.  

Here goes:  I am typically a 6 to 6.5 in most shoes; in CL I am a 36 in leather VP (although I could have used a 36.5), a 36.5 in VP paillettes (but toebox too narrow), a 36 in New Alis, a 36 in Alta Perlas, needed to size up to a 37 in Yoyo 120, and the size 37 Passmules I bought on a whim are WAY too big.

I am now looking at buying a pair of suede Rolondos in size 37 on Ebay, but have never actually tried the shoe on. The length of my foot is about 9.5" with the tape following the instep of my foot where the arch is....

I'd appreciate any advice you may have.

Thanks a million!


----------



## savvysgirl

Anyone know how the sizing for cashmere 'Babouche' flats? x


----------



## sakura

savvysgirl said:


> Anyone know how the sizing for cashmere 'Babouche' flats? x



I've tried the leather ones and could fit one size down, although half a size would probably have been better.


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

Anyone know the Barre runs?I'm a US8. What size should I get?
TIA


----------



## ms piggy

Bumping this! We should add the new styles as well. Please feel free to add/amend/edit. 

I know the list is long but I find it useful as one could reference to the other styles one has and make comparisons to the sizing one wears in CL.




evolkatie said:


> I went through all the pages and sorta compiled this up. It's in ABC order. Feel free to correct it. Hope this helps
> 
> Activa   1/2 to 1 full   size UP
> Alicette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alta Ariella   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Ambrosina   True to Size
> Anemones   True to Size
> Architek   True to Size
> Ballerina   Flats   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Be A Girl   1/2 size UP
> Bling Bling   1/2 size UP
> Body   Double    True to Size
> Bruge Zeppa   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bruges   1/2 size UP
> Bzelmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Caracolo Zip   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Castillana   1/2 size UP
> Catenita   1/2 size UP
> City Girl   Sandals   True to Size
> Clichy   1/2 size UP
> Clichy Patent   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Coxienelle   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Declic 100mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 130mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Decolette 868   Black Jazz   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   Zeppa   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Decoltissimo   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Decolzep   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dickensera   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   Plateau   1/2 size UP
> Espadrille   Styles   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Eventa   1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Fontanete   True to Size
> Gabine   1/2 size UP
> Glamissima   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Gwenissima   1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Helmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Hi Tina   Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Horasling   1/2 size UP
> Horatio   1/2 size UP
> Hung Up   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa Zeppa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Jaws   1/2 size UP
> Jolie   True to Size
> Josephine   1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary   Jane   True to Size
> La Falaise   1/2 size UP
> Lady Gres   1/2 size UP
> Lady Noeud   Sandals   True to Size
> Lady Strass   1/2 size UP
> Lapono   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Linen Peep   D'Orsay   1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Lova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mad Mary   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madeleine   1/2 size UP
> Mademoiselle   Marchand   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots   True to Size
> Maria   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Mary Jane   Platform Wedges   True to Size
> Matador   1/2 size UP
> Materna   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik   Orlato   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round   1/2 size UP
> Metallika   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette   Wedges   1/2 size UP
> Minibout   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Bunny   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool   True to Size
> Miss Fred   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple   True to Size
> Mody Pumps   1/2 size UP
> Monica   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow   1/2 size UP
> Mouchalina   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Moustique   1/2 size UP
> New Simple   Cortas   1/2 size DOWN
> Numero Prive   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Numero Prive   (Slingbacks)   True to Size
> Oh My Slings   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Palace Zeppa   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Para La Cruz   1/2 size UP
> Parciparla   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule   Leather D'Orsay   True to Size
> Penny   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle 120mm   1/2 size DOWN
> Pigalle 120mm   (wider foot)   True to Size
> Pigalle 70mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 85mm   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle Finzi   True to Size
> Pigalle Finzi   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Piluca    1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up   1/2 size UP
> Podiums   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pratique Corta   1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita   True to Size
> Prive   1/2 size UP
> Prive   Slingback Cork   1/2 size UP
> Resort   1/2 size UP
> Robocopina   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Rolande   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> *Ron Ron   1/2 size UP*
> Sabotage   1/2 size UP
> Salopette   100mm    True to Size
> Salopette   120mm   True to Size
> Salopina   1/2 size UP
> Serinette   1/2 size UP
> Sevillana   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple   True to Size
> Simple (wider   foot)   1/2 size UP
> Som1 120mm   True to Size
> Som1 90mm   1/2 size UP
> Steva   1/2 size UP
> Super T   1/2 size UP
> Tenue Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Vanitarita   1/2 size UP
> Vee   True to Size
> Very Prive   True to Size
> Voilier Zeppa   Wedges   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis   1/2 size UP
> Youclou   1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Patent   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Yoyo Slingback   True to Size
> Yoyo Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik   1/2 size UP


----------



## jh4200

I've been meaning to do this for some time (thanks for the idea, shoecrazy!), but never got around to it.  Posting all my pics in the reference library is going to be a lengthy project, so I decided to do this in the middle of it.  Here is all of my sizing information for various shoes, some that I own and some that I've just tried.

All of the following are based off of my US size.  To be confusing, I'm generally a US 9, but my foot is very wide and so I use 9.5 as my US size when I'm talking about CLs.  For most people, my suggestions below would work off of your normal US size, but if your foot is very wide, I'd suggest adding an extra half size to start with like I do.  (For example, if you had a normal width foot, the Altadama would probably work a 1/2 size up, but if you had a very wide foot, you would probably need a full size up, like I do.  Does that make any sense?)  

Altadama - 1/2 size up
Alta Nodo - 1/2 size down
Atla Perla - TTS
Armadillo - 1/2 size down
Balacorta - 1/2 size up
Belle bootie 85 mm - 1 size up fits best, I went 1.5 sizes so I could use a thick insole for extra comfort
C'est Moi - 1 size up fits best, but I went 1.5 sizes to use an insole
Clichy 100 - 1 size up
Declic 120 - 1/2 size up (can do full size up, but lots of padding required)
Decollete - 1 size up
Formentera espadrille 1/2 size down (espadrilles don't come in half sizes, so I would probably be TTS if they did, but since not, I go down instead of up)
Hai slingback 100 - 1/2 size up
Helmut 100 - 1/2 size down
Insectika - 1 size up
Joli Noued Dorcet - 1/2 size down
Kadri - 1/2 size up
Lady Gres - TTS
Lady Noued - TTS
Marilou - TTS
Minibout - 1/2 size up
New Simple - 1/2 size down (TTS is also okay)
No Prive 120 - TTS
Pigalle 100 - 1/2 size up (TTS is also okay)
Ron Ron - 1/2 size up (can do full size up, but lots of padding required)
Scissor Girl - TTS
Sharka 70 mm - 1/2 size up
Simple - 1/2 size up (full size up also okay)
Very Noued - TTS
Very Prive 120 - different sizes on this one - leather and lizard are TTS, patent, satin, and paillettes are 1/2 size up because they fit more tightly
Wallis - TTS or 1/2 size up (I have both, prefer the bigger one because I can use an insole)
Yasmine - TTS
Yoyo - 1/2 size up


----------



## lilmissb

Jenn, how wide is your foot so I can base my sizing off yours? Thanks!


----------



## glamgrl921

kaeleigh said:


> I know that different sizes run so different however, I'm a US 6.5 and I tried on a pair of 36.5 and they were too big.
> Most flats I find are TTS for me. I think alot of girls size up 1/2 to 1 full size.
> 
> Also FYI I saw alot of purple Mumbai flats a few weeks ago at NM last call in Orlando for $229



Ok, thanks for your help!!  Do you find the widths of the flats are wider or about the same as, say the VP?


----------



## rnk

ms piggy said:


> Bumping this! We should add the new styles as well. Please feel free to add/amend/edit.
> 
> I know the list is long but I find it useful as one could reference to the other styles one has and make comparisons to the sizing one wears in CL.



Thanks I've referred to this list before; it is very useful, but it doesn't always hold true for me.  So I was hoping that someone would have a similar footlength with mine and some of the same shoes, so I can figure what to do about the Rolandos without being able to try them on, since my feet are so swollen.


----------



## luxurina

How do these run? 






I have 120mm patent pigalles in a 38.5 and they are about half a size too big (maybe bc of the heel height)!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know how the hung up's run at all


----------



## bnjj

I am sorry ladies as I'm sure this has been asked somewhere in this thread but I really can't search 173 pages.

I normally wear an 8.5 shoe and have open toe Cole Haans in 9 and they fit quite well (teensy, tiny bit loose at the heel).  Do you think 8.5 Yoyo Prive's would fit me?  

Thank you very much.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think that would be too small.  39 or 39.5 if you have wide feet- I think would be better.


----------



## rnk

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, I don't think there are a lot of girls on here with the velvet Clichy!  I think the larger sizes sometimes run a bit smaller, so you might be okay--plus I think I have really short toes, so my feet tend to get pushed forward a lot.  At worst I think they'd be half a size too big, and that might be a good thing since you might want to put some insoles in those 5-inchers with no platform!


 
Laureen - Saw this post and had to ask --> I have been eyeing a pair of orange velvet clichys in a 37, but I am usually a 36 or 36.5.... how do the clichys fit? My heel is narrow but my toes are pretty wide.... Never tried them on... are they impossible to walk in?  Thx


----------



## bnjj

rilokiley said:


> ^ I think that would be too small. 39 or 39.5 if you have wide feet- I think would be better.


 
Thanks very much. I was thinking the same thing.  Too bad as they are on for a great price.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, any idea how the horatio slings run? and in terms of comfort level?
thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

rnk said:


> Laureen - Saw this post and had to ask --> I have been eyeing a pair of orange velvet clichys in a 37, but I am usually a 36 or 36.5.... how do the clichys fit? My heel is narrow but my toes are pretty wide.... Never tried them on... are they impossible to walk in?  Thx



The 37 might fit.  If they're the 120, then yes, they're very hard to walk in.  Practice definitely helps, but I usually end up clinging to my SO, haha!


----------



## ms piggy

Could I get some help with *patent Decolettes *please? My feet is not big but it&#8217;s tapered with toe box  area 1.5x wider than my heels (with bunion as well). I am generally able to fit most 37.5 to 38 of CLs &#8211; with 38 being most comfy. 

*Question is : should I stick to 38 or size up half to 38.5?? My concern is 38.5 would slip at the heels and being too long.* 

Here are my CL sizing :

Simple 85 &#8211; 37.5/38 (former needs to be stretched first, latter more comfy)
Ron Ron (patent) &#8211; 38
New Simple (patent) &#8211; 37.5/38
Pigalle 100 &#8211; 38 (loose upon wears)
VP (patent) &#8211; 38 (a little loose on me, 37.5 is tight upfront and a wee bit short)
Steva 100 &#8211; 38 (could go ½ up too)
Martena wedge (patent) &#8211; 38 (a little loose now after many wears). 

Other brands &#8211; 37.5 being generous on me. 

Tod&#8217;s heels &#8211; 37/37.5
Tod&#8217;s flats &#8211; 37.5
Giuseppe Zanotti heels  &#8211; 37.5 
Giuseppe Zanotti flats - 38
Miu Miu &#8211; 37.5 

I'm not able to try these in store as they are not carried (yeah, sad!!!), am resorting to online. Many thanks!!!


----------



## sammiekat

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, any idea how the horatio slings run? and in terms of comfort level?
> thanks!!


 

Small imo. I wear a size 40.5 in Very Prive and I got a size 41 in the Horation slingbacks- I am a 9.5 or 10 US...

Comfortwise, the toe box is wider than most CLs so they are comfortable that way, but imo the slingback is pretty darn uncomfortable.


----------



## shaq91

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=330291777745

r these real, and how would they fit me if i usually wear a 8.5-9?


----------



## rnk

laureenthemean said:


> The 37 might fit.  If they're the 120, then yes, they're very hard to walk in.  Practice definitely helps, but I usually end up clinging to my SO, haha!



Laureen - you are the best, thank you!  They are the 120s and I can barely do the 100mm Yoyos, so maybe I'll pass.  But they are so beautiful!!


----------



## caterpillar

I wear a 36 in patent triclo, patent iowa (not zeppa), and metallic leather new simples. I usually wear a US 6. What size should I get for patent clichy 100, satin lady gres, patent or leather vp (do they run the same?), and patent decollete?

I did a search and it seems that either 1/2 or 1 size up for clichy 100 (no idea if that's from a US size or 'louboutin' size), satin lady gres ran tts (does this mean get a 36?) vp was allover the place (some sized down, some sized up), black decollete was either 1/2 to 1 size up (still don't know which one to get).

which of the two run smaller? patent clichy 100 or patent decollete?

can anyone tell me what the black jazz decollete is? the pictures look almost identical to a patent decollete..


----------



## lilmissb

*^catepillar*, I haven't tried the Clichy yet but I do know that I range from 35.5 to 36.5 in CL's. I'm usually a 35.5 euro size and in CL's I'm usually a 36. For the Decollete I am a 36.5 with heel slippage but a 36 is too tight in the toe box for me. I've heard with Clichy that I may be able to fit a 36.5 as the insole measurement is about the length of my foot. I fit a 36 in VP's. I don't know if any of that helped but I tried! 

Edit: The black jazz is somewhere between nappa and patent. It's highly polished shiny napa from memory. It's quite sought after. If you have a look at them side by side you will see the Jazz is slightly duller and doesn't have the high glossy sheen to it.


----------



## hya_been

Hello, I'm usually a US 9, would these be too small for me?
I think they run narrow, and my foot's a little wide, but I have a narrow heel...
Does the suede stretch from wear meaning it might be more likely to fit?!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&item=330293691189#ebayphotohosting


----------



## caterpillar

lilmissb - does euro 35.5 translate to us 5.5, which means you are 1/2 size smaller than me?

do people usually end up sizing more for decolletes b/c the toe box is very small? i don't have particularly wide feet or toes but my toes kind of have a lot of space in between them.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I think euro converts to us. I had to size up 1 size but there is heel slippage but heel grips will do the trick. I felt too tight in the left toe box in 36 so it would be best if I sized up to 36.5. The toe box is quite pointy and narrow. I know some people are only sizing up half a size in Decolletes but most are doing 1 whole size from memory. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies, please. Have you tried on Decolletes at all?


----------



## caterpillar

^^ no the neiman's near me is so small and they only have like... 10 pairs of louboutins to try on.


----------



## ylime

hya_been said:


> Hello, I'm usually a US 9, would these be too small for me?
> I think they run narrow, and my foot's a little wide, but I have a narrow heel...
> Does the suede stretch from wear meaning it might be more likely to fit?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&item=330293691189#ebayphotohosting



They'd be too small for you. You might be able to get away with a 39.5 since suede does stretch a bit, but I don't think a 39 would fit comfortably.


----------



## rdgldy

I'd agree-they do run small.


----------



## Chaneller

According to NAP the *patent Decolletes* run true to size. 


I'm confused since I always thought that the Decolletes run small to size and was advised to size up one full size earlier, so now I wonder if CL did change the sizing and fit of this shoe model just recently?


----------



## shaq91

Can somebody plz tell me how these would fit me if i usually wear a 8.5-9?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344942513


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they have the shoe measurement posted in the auction ... can you compare it with a pair of shoes that fit you well?


----------



## legaldiva

Chaneller said:


> According to NAP the *patent Decolletes* run true to size.
> 
> 
> I'm confused since I always thought that the Decolletes run small to size and was advised to size up one full size earlier, so now I wonder if CL did change the sizing and fit of this shoe model just recently?


 
That's crazy.  I'm an 8.5 in US brands (Nine West, etc.) and usually take a 39 in CLs ... ALL my decolletes are either 39.5 or 40.


----------



## HorseShoe

I'm a wide American 6, and take a 36.5 in most CL styles... I have a pair of patent Decolettes and had to size all the way up to a 37.5!!!


----------



## shaq91

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ they have the shoe measurement posted in the auction ... can you compare it with a pair of shoes that fit you well?



i guess i can but i dont really have a pair of shoe that fits me completly well =/


----------



## Chaneller

HorseShoe said:


> I'm a wide American 6, and take a 36.5 in most CL styles... I have a pair of patent Decolettes and had to size all the way up to a 37.5!!!



Yes, that is what I've heard & read, and that's why I started to wonder if these are some kind of a new generation Decolletes due to the size & fit detail @ NAP


----------



## am2022

Im trying to buy this style that's midheel...

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1020

But don't know if i should get 40.5 or 41?

Please help.

Is this the No prive mid heel?

Thanks.


----------



## Chaneller

Chaneller said:


>



They replied to my e-mail today:
_Please be advised that some Christian Louboutin styles do vary in fit, however, after trying on these pumps, we felt that they ran true to size._

 So what should I do?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ i went a full size UP in my patent decolletes.  the best thing for you to do would be to go to a store and try them on.  or are you able to buy 2 pairs from NAP?  then return the one that doesn't fit?  IMHO, when i'm thinking of buying a pair online, i trust the ladies here - who actually have the shoes, tried and worn; over the website that's trying to sell them.


----------



## laureenthemean

I also went up a full size in the Decollete.


----------



## rilokiley

*Chaneller*- what size are you in US?  I ask because it seems that the smaller sizes run closer to TTS.  I am a US 6.5 and took a 37 in the Decollete.  Also, do you have wide or narrow feet?


----------



## Schnuggeli

Does NP run smaller than VP because of the slingback? 

I've been eyeing on the glitter patent NPs...


----------



## sakura

*Schnuggeli*, they're the same same size for me.


----------



## Chaneller

rilokiley said:


> *Chaneller*- what size are you in US?  I ask because it seems that the smaller sizes run closer to TTS.  I am a US 6.5 and took a 37 in the Decollete.  Also, do you have wide or narrow feet?



I'm a Euro/Italian 37 and I guess that's a 6,5 or 7 in the US?
My feet are between narrow and normal.

Unfortunately there's no CL store where I live but I'll be in Miami Beach in January so maybe I should wait until then to try them om at Saks Bal Harbour. I hope they have a good selection there.


I know the ladies here know way more about the shoes that the stores do, so that's why I'm trusting all of the shoe owners on this one.  
I could order 2 pairs from NAP but I hate sending stuff back and forth. 

BTW, I'm a 37 in Super Wallis, City Girl and Architek, a 37½ in New Simples, and a 38 in leather Trottinette boots.


----------



## Chins4

Sounds as though you are very similar sizing to me - I had to go up half a size from 37 to 37.5 in the Decollete (patent and pony hair)


----------



## Schnuggeli

Does anyone own this? Does it run tts just like other patent NPs? Does it run just like VPs, too?

I wear VPs tts, I don't own any NPs though...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX065M_mn.jpg


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chaneller said:


> They replied to my e-mail today:
> _Please be advised that some Christian Louboutin styles do vary in fit, however, after trying on these pumps, we felt that they ran true to size._
> 
> So what should I do?



Do not trust NAP's sizing advice, it's off-base on a lot of shoes & clothing and not reliable at all.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm a US 6 and my Decollettes are a 36.5.  I probably could have taken a 37.  I could NOT have squeezed into a 36.


----------



## bellezza

how do the narrow footed size for boots? do you usually get your regular size or a half size up only? i tried on a pair a few weeks ago, the babel, and i found my normal boot size (37) was perfect, but do the majority of other louboutin boots fit the same way in terms of length and width of the footbed? thanks!


----------



## beck77

Anyone know the fit for Sharka Pumps?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198951&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229166249994&ev19=1:16

I found one in Saks sales but before I pay for it, I would like to check the fit coz this is my first time buying CL. *excited*

I normally wear size 36 and went up to 37 for my lanvin.
Does size 36.5 fit me?


----------



## lexa*

OK ladies, I'm seriously confused.  I see most of you post that you go up in size for decolletes, but I went down half a size.  I'm a 36/UK3 and my black satin decolletes are 35.5.  Now, please, would I fit a 35 in Jaws?  

I remember when I was trying on CLs in the store, I tried on a 36 with a platform and they were way too big.  So any advice?  Pretty please?


----------



## sakura

Do you have narrow feet?  That could account for the sizing.  Also did the shoes with the platform have a peep toe, and what material was it?


----------



## Majuriel

If wear a 39 in Scissor girl and a 40 in C'est Moi booties and a 39 in a Yoyospina what size would I be in a Armadillo peep toe? Since its a peep toe would a 40 be ok? I really want these shoes and they only have a 40 left. Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

can anyone tell me how these run, please?  TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Sorry, but I don't think the 40 will work.  I found them TTS, which was the same as the sizing for the Scissor Girl.


----------



## Majuriel

sakura said:


> Sorry, but I don't think the 40 will work. I found them TTS, which was the same as the sizing for the Scissor Girl.


 
Think if I put insole pads in them that might make them fit ok? Can you tell I am desperate to get these shoes? LOL


----------



## sakura

*YaYa3*, I found them TTS.


----------



## sakura

*Majuriel*, the insole may be tricky since it's a d'orsay cut.  What material is it?


----------



## Majuriel

sakura said:


> *Majuriel*, the insole may be tricky since it's a d'orsay cut. What material is it?


 
They are a black leather.


----------



## lexa*

sakura said:


> Do you have narrow feet?  That could account for the sizing.  Also did the shoes with the platform have a peep toe, and what material was it?



I don't think they're narrow. Just little, normal looking except for very long second toe (but don't tell anyone about that ), high arch.  

I don't know the style I tried as it was back in Jan.  I know they were close toes with hidden platform.  V. sexy!  I was so disappointed that they were huge on me.  They may have been satin.  I'm pretty sure they were satin.  But my memory isn't that long.  But my feet were swollen, really badly blistered with blister pads on the heels, and I put stocking over when I tried them.

I tried on a number of shoes that day, that I don't remember, and left the boutique with the only pair that fit since I was determined to buy CL that day.


----------



## YaYa3

sakura said:


> *YaYa3*, I found them TTS.



thank you, *sakura!*


----------



## Chaneller

Thank you guys for your patent Decollete help. 

So you don't believe that CL would've changed the small-to-size Decollete sizing to more true-to-size for the new season 2009?

I remember someone mentioned a CL shoe model that became more true to size later.


----------



## Speedah

Hey ladies! I REALLY need some help with sizing on a pair of Som1 with a 4" heel. I asked the seller for the insole length but it just doesn't sound right. They are a 40.5. My size in CLs is all over the place- what do these fit most similar to a decolzep, VP, Pigalle? I have a 40 VP (a little tight), a 40.5 Decolzep (black and silver), 41 Double platform Mary Janes, 40 Pigalle Mesh...is there any hope that the SOM1's will fit?
Please let me know as soon as you can as I want to buy them fast!
TIA!


----------



## bellezza

lexa* said:


> OK ladies, I'm seriously confused.  I see most of you post that you go up in size for decolletes, but I went down half a size.  I'm a 36/UK3 and my black satin decolletes are 35.5.  Now, please, would I fit a 35 in Jaws?
> 
> I remember when I was trying on CLs in the store, I tried on a 36 with a platform and they were way too big.  So any advice?  Pretty please?



yeah, do you have narrow feet? i have narrow feet and while i have read this thread over and over, while people say size up, i always end up sizing down. 

if anyone with narrow feet can talk to me about boot styles, that would be great. thanks!


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm still surprised that _everyone_ found the Scissor Girls TTS -- I got mine TTS based on recs (I missed them in-store and had to resort to Ebay), but half-size up would have been much better, I think.  Oh well, will make it work .


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Hey ladies! I REALLY need some help with sizing on a pair of Som1 with a 4" heel. I asked the seller for the insole length but it just doesn't sound right. They are a 40.5. My size in CLs is all over the place- what do these fit most similar to a decolzep, VP, Pigalle? I have a 40 VP (a little tight), a 40.5 Decolzep (black and silver), 41 Double platform Mary Janes, 40 Pigalle Mesh...is there any hope that the SOM1's will fit?
> Please let me know as soon as you can as I want to buy them fast!
> TIA!



They fit like the Clichy, which I think most people find size most like the Decollete.


----------



## dreachick2384

I have what may seem like an odd question: Has anyone had their Louboutins almost look like they are warping on the sole at the curve of the heel after wear? One of my pairs almost looks lumpy there. Is this normal wear, and will they survive?


----------



## cllover

Weird, or not weird?  I wear 5.5 US size and 35.5 in most CLs, including Declics, Decolletes, NPs, and Yoyos.  BUT ronrons are HUGE on me - I need to wear a 35.  Is this because of the batch I tried on at the SCP boutique or do ronrons run big for other people, too?


----------



## surlygirl

samhainophobia said:


> I'm still surprised that _everyone_ found the Scissor Girls TTS -- I got mine TTS based on recs (I missed them in-store and had to resort to Ebay), but half-size up would have been much better, I think. Oh well, will make it work .


 
My Scissor Girls are my CL TTS, and I am also surprised that everyone finds them TTS. They fit, but a 1/2 size up would have been perfect. Love them though and will make it work!


----------



## lexa*

bellezza said:


> yeah, do you have narrow feet? i have narrow feet and while i have read this thread over and over, while people say size up, i always end up sizing down.


Thanks for reply. I don't think my feet are narrow. I really want the Jaws so need to sort this sizing out. I'm not gonna spend a huge amount on shoes unless they're guaranteed to fit.


----------



## JuneHawk

surly, I tried the SG in my CL size (38) and they were big.  They felt very unstable and there was a lot of slippage.  I didn't think a 37.5 (my true US size is 7.5) would fit but my SA suggested I tried them on anyway.  Well, they fit like a glove.  There is no slippage, they are not tight anywhere, there is no toe overhang, etc and they feel stable.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ That's good that they fit perfectly for you! My SGs aren't tight, and the length is fine. I guess with peep toe shoes I like to have a little more space in the actual peep toe area. I think if I put a thin pad in the shoe, it will push my foot back enough to give me that just the "tip of the toes" look that I like in a peep toe. That's my issue with most peep toe CLs now that I think about it.


----------



## samhainophobia

JuneHawk said:


> surly, I tried the SG in my CL size (38) and they were big.  They felt very unstable and there was a lot of slippage.  I didn't think a 37.5 (my true US size is 7.5) would fit but my SA suggested I tried them on anyway.  Well, they fit like a glove.  There is no slippage, they are not tight anywhere, there is no toe overhang, etc and they feel stable.



Mine are my true US size (36), and my toes are all the way to the front edge of the shoe -- too far to the front for my taste.  Perhaps if I had short toes, a 36 would fit me better?  I also find the straps/toebox a bit tight (only on one shoe, which leads me to believe that the other one was the one that people were trying on from the sale rack ).

Ah, well.  Like I said in my first post, I'll make it work.  I'm going to stretch the toebox of the left shoe a bit, and then I think it'll be ok.


----------



## JuneHawk

I do have short toes 

Here's a picture just for good measure


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> Hey ladies! I REALLY need some help with sizing on a pair of Som1 with a 4" heel. I asked the seller for the insole length but it just doesn't sound right. They are a 40.5. My size in CLs is all over the place- what do these fit most similar to a decolzep, VP, Pigalle? I have a 40 VP (a little tight), a 40.5 Decolzep (black and silver), 41 Double platform Mary Janes, 40 Pigalle Mesh...is there any hope that the SOM1's will fit?
> Please let me know as soon as you can as I want to buy them fast!
> TIA!





laureenthemean said:


> They fit like the Clichy, which I think most people find size most like the Decollete.



Hmmm...might be a little tight but close enough to make them work. Yay!
Thanks, Lauren!


----------



## bellezza

lexa* said:


> Thanks for reply. I don't think my feet are narrow. I really want the Jaws so need to sort this sizing out. I'm not gonna spend a huge amount on shoes unless they're guaranteed to fit.



hmm...i'm really not sure then. if you find a pair you want, contact whoever is selling them (be it a department store or an ebay seller) and get the exact measurement of the insole of the shoe, and also measure your foot. you can easily measure your foot by putting it on top of a ruler that is wedged up to a wall, and make sure your foot is as far back against the wall as possible. also, measure both feet, as your feet usually are not the same length.


----------



## Evenstar

If Im a 38.5 in the VPs, Ron Ron and Simple (all patent), is it safe to assume that the 38.5 patent Triclo will fit me?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you might need a 38, since people usually go up half a size in the VP, Ron Ron, and Simple, and find the Triclo TTS.


----------



## samhainophobia

Evenstar said:


> If Im a 38.5 in the VPs, Ron Ron and Simple (all patent), is it safe to assume that the 38.5 patent Triclo will fit me?



My VP/Simple size worked for me in the Triclos.  I may have weird feet, though, because everyone else finds the Scissor Girls TTS and I would have preferred 1/2 size up (i.e. my VP/Simple size) -- see a few posts up in this thread .  So I'd definitely rely on a few opinions other than mine!


----------



## ylime

Has anyone had any luck taking their true CL size in the C'est Moi booties? I got a 38.5 in the nappa leather (I'm usually an US 8), and they do fit (after some initial huffing and puffing!), but the toe box is definitely narrow and kind of painful. I'm hoping that if I wear them around the house, the toebox will mold to the shape of my feet better.

Does it sound do-able, or should I give up and search for a 39 instead?


----------



## tuna lala

I know most people say Twisto Yoyos are TTS, but do you think I'm able to get away with a 7 if Im usually a 6.5 in other brands including Chanel, Miu Miu and Tods?

I have slim feet but a bit wide with my bones around the toe-side area.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I take Yoyos 1/2 size up from my true size.


----------



## savvysgirl

What is the sizing like for Declics?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^1/2 size up from my US size for me.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Is this just like Saks noticed???? ONE size up???

A sleek calfskin peep-toe upper wraps around a lipstick red platform front. 

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/6288/0452562884930/0452562884930R_300x400.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Most people go up 1/2 size for the VP.


----------



## yolanda815

Does any1 know if Christian Louboutin- Insectika in true to size?


----------



## rilokiley

^ Mine are TTS, but I think most people go up 1/2 to 1 full size.


----------



## Chins4

I found they ran like the Decollete - half a size up for me


----------



## tuvili

Inverness - one full size up.


----------



## lawgirl78

Here is a pic of the one pair I have back. I'm not good with this whole picture/uploading thing so there's only 1!


----------



## corsie

yolanda815 said:


> Does any1 know if Christian Louboutin- Insectika in true to size?



I went with my Simple size (TTS). The soft leather is very forgiving and comfortable.


----------



## Schnuggeli

how does black greasepaint NP run?


----------



## javaboo

Schnuggeli said:


> how does black greasepaint NP run?



Like all the other NP, I take 1/2 size up from my US size


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Dear Louboutin experts! Any idea how sizing runs for the Ron Ron in the mid heel (approx. 8cm I think) in different leathers? (I apologise if this question has been posed before &#8211; I did a search but didn&#8217;t find the answer I wanted). I just tried on a pair in suede in a 37 and a 37.5. The store didn&#8217;t have a pair in regular or patent leather unfortunately. The 37 was lovely and snug and sooo comfortable, but I wonder if the toe box might feel tight once I&#8217;ve walked in them for a while. So I tried on the 37.5 and there was a bit of a heel gap, although I think this could be easily solved with an insole thingy. Then again, suede tends to stretch doesn&#8217;t it? Do you think I&#8217;d be safe with a 37 in the suede and a 37.5 in regular leather? I must have this style! But it seems rare in the mid heel unfortunately &#8211; not many to be found online. Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Dear Louboutin experts! Any idea how sizing runs for the Ron Ron in the mid heel (approx. 8cm I think) in different leathers? (I apologise if this question has been posed before  I did a search but didnt find the answer I wanted). I just tried on a pair in suede in a 37 and a 37.5. The store didnt have a pair in regular or patent leather unfortunately. The 37 was lovely and snug and sooo comfortable, but I wonder if the toe box might feel tight once Ive walked in them for a while. So I tried on the 37.5 and there was a bit of a heel gap, although I think this could be easily solved with an insole thingy. Then again, suede tends to stretch doesnt it? Do you think Id be safe with a 37 in the suede and a 37.5 in regular leather? I must have this style! But it seems rare in the mid heel unfortunately  not many to be found online. Thanks!


 
I've only tried on the patent version of this shoe.  My experience is, my size is usually the same no matter what the material.  However, my size will vary from style to style or heel height.  From what you've said I think the 37 in suede and leather would be okay.  You might take a longer time to break them in, but it should stretch out.  On the other hand, if you do have slippage in the 37.5 insole pads or heelgrips can help.


----------



## glamgrl921

Hi ladies!  I need help asap!  I want to get my mom her first pair of CLs for xmas!  While at Saks recently she fell in love with the red patent Coxinelles from last season.  Her foot is a US 9.  The only size left is 39.5.  Her feet kinda wide.  Would a 39.5 be too big or would they be ok?  TIA!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I don't think they would be too big, glam. You should probably grab them for her. Very sweet!


----------



## laureenthemean

glamgrl921 said:


> Hi ladies!  I need help asap!  I want to get my mom her first pair of CLs for xmas!  While at Saks recently she fell in love with the red patent Coxinelles from last season.  Her foot is a US 9.  The only size left is 39.5.  Her feet kinda wide.  Would a 39.5 be too big or would they be ok?  TIA!



I agree, I think they'd be okay.


----------



## glamgrl921

Thanks Laureen and Surly!  I just ordered em!!  Fingers crossed they will work!


----------



## singsongjones

Hi everyone. This question may have been asked already, but does anyone know how the Sigourney boots run???? I wear 7.5 -8.0 in other shoes. About to purchase a pair online, but unsure of fit. Thanks, ladies!!!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

LavenderIce said:


> I've only tried on the patent version of this shoe. My experience is, my size is usually the same no matter what the material. However, my size will vary from style to style or heel height. From what you've said I think the 37 in suede and leather would be okay. You might take a longer time to break them in, but it should stretch out. On the other hand, if you do have slippage in the 37.5 insole pads or heelgrips can help.


 
Thanks!


----------



## dancer1

Hi,

Do the Lady Grants and Insecktika run true to size or larger. I am a 7.
Thank you


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know the sizing for the Mary Jane pumps that BG are currently selling (not sure how old they are) Are they tts? 
Much appreciated!


----------



## samhainophobia

singsongjones said:


> Hi everyone. This question may have been asked already, but does anyone know how the Sigourney boots run???? I wear 7.5 -8.0 in other shoes. About to purchase a pair online, but unsure of fit. Thanks, ladies!!!!!


 
I wear a US 6.  My CL size (Simples, Decolletes, Very Prive) is a 36.5.  I got my Sigourneys in a 36.5.  They fit fine, but I probably could ideally have gone up to a 37 in order to put gel pads in comfortably/wear with socks/etc.  In other words, the 36.5 *just* fits perfectly with bare feet or stockings, and no insoles or inserts.


----------



## samhainophobia

dancer1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the Lady Grants and Insecktika run true to size or larger. I am a 7.
> Thank you


 
Smaller.  From everything I've read you'll need to size up by 1/2 size at least and possibly 1 full size in the Insectikas.  I don't know about the Lady Grants.



Separate question -- how's the sizing on the low-heeled Pigalles?  I know that sizing varies by heel height.  I'm talking as low as they come.  Thanks .


----------



## lilmissb

^my 100's were probably TTS US. My usual CL size of 36 was too big on me.


----------



## sammiekat

singsongjones said:


> Hi everyone. This question may have been asked already, but does anyone know how the Sigourney boots run???? I wear 7.5 -8.0 in other shoes. About to purchase a pair online, but unsure of fit. Thanks, ladies!!!!!


 
Small imo. I wear a size 9.5 or 10 US, and a size 40.5 in Very Prive and I had to size up to a 41 for the Sigourney booties. I tried a 40.5 and it nearly cut off all circulation in my toes!ush: The 41 fit so much better.


----------



## singsongjones

OMG!!! Thank you soooo much, Sammiekat! I was just about to order the WRONG size!!!! U saved my life


----------



## sammiekat

singsongjones said:


> OMG!!! Thank you soooo much, Sammiekat! I was just about to order the WRONG size!!!! U saved my life


 

No problem! Hope they fit you great! They are really cool boots.


----------



## niccig

samhainophobia said:


> Separate question -- how's the sizing on the low-heeled Pigalles?  I know that sizing varies by heel height.  I'm talking as low as they come.  Thanks .



I sized up half a size for my patent 70mm.  They slip a little at the heels, but I have narrow heels.  I'm a TTS 7.5, and 38 is my usual CL size


----------



## meggyg8r

Does anyone have a clue how these might run??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160305339451

For some reason, I really like them.  I've been on a ban too long.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say TTS.  The shoes made of that material run TTS for me.


----------



## YaYa3

how does a patent horatio run, PLEASE?  tia!


----------



## lv_luva

I'm thinking about getting a pair of suede babels that are on sale.  How do the suede babels run?  I'm TTS in VPs and 1/2 up in simples. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It kind of depends on how big your ankle is.  I think if I had a thinner ankle I could have gone TTS, but I went half a size up, and they fit fine (except the calves).


----------



## lv_luva

My ankles are pretty small actually.  They don't have a 37, only a 37.5.  I wonder if that will be too big.  The last thing I want are folds around my ankles. 

I just measured my ankles, they are 7.5" around.


----------



## Majuriel

Hi ladies! I wear a 39 in Scissors, a 39.5 in Yoyospinas and have a 40 in C'est Moi. The C'est Moi is a little big, but ok if I wear a sock, will a 39 in Belle fit ok? I understand the Belle run's big. Thank you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Majuriel said:


> Hi ladies! I wear a 39 in Scissors, a 39.5 in Yoyospinas and have a 40 in C'est Moi. The C'est Moi is a little big, but ok if I wear a sock, will a 39 in Belle fit ok? I understand the Belle run's big. Thank you!



Hi Majuriel, you should be fine with 39 in Belle (I replied to your other thread already ), go grab them!


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> My ankles are pretty small actually.  They don't have a 37, only a 37.5.  I wonder if that will be too big.  The last thing I want are folds around my ankles.
> 
> I just measured my ankles, they are 7.5" around.



They'd probably be okay.  If they're a little loose, you can always wear them with socks.


----------



## Majuriel

Thanks girls! I appreciate it.


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks Laureen!  I'm going to get them.  They're such a deal for $700.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Go for it, I would if I didn't have them already, of course!


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen,* do the horatios run TTS?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they run like the New Simples, which many have found TTS.


----------



## YaYa3

ok, thank you!


----------



## scarletambience

I am a US Size 37. Do the Yoyospinas run TTS? I found one in 37. Please help. TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think you'd be better off with a 37.5


----------



## ci7h2ino4

I just ordered a pair.

I wear a 38 (8) in nearly every designer (including Jimmy Choo).

I heard Louboutin runs small - so I ordered 38.5... Does anyone know how the Orniron booties fit from Christian Louboutin? 

Thank you!


----------



## bellezza

do you have narrow feet?


----------



## singsongjones

HUGE THANKS TO SAMHAINOPHOBIA AND SAMMIEKAT!!!! I did go ahead and order my Sigourney booties in a full size up like you guys suggested. They should be here tomorrow!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT!! So excited.......thanks again, ladies!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

anyone know how the Drapinight fits??


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Yes, I do have narrow feet.


----------



## JuneHawk

I searched but didn't find anything very helpful. 
How do the bloody marys run?  I remember tying a pair on and thinking they were a bit big but I can't remember what size they were for the life of me.  I am a true US 7.5 and I'd like to know what size I should be getting.  TiA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Did the Alti Pump come in 120?  If so, how is the sizing, esp. compared to the Declic?  Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

JuneHawk said:


> I searched but didn't find anything very helpful.
> How do the bloody marys run? I remember tying a pair on and thinking they were a bit big but I can't remember what size they were for the life of me. I am a true US 7.5 and I'd like to know what size I should be getting. TiA!


 
They run like the Rolando.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Did the Alti Pump come in 120? If so, how is the sizing, esp. compared to the Declic? Thanks!


 
I only tried on the 140 and went with my usual CL size and it was much more comfortable than the Declic.  I think you can go with either the same size or half size down as your Clichy 120 size.  For me Alti Pump 120 in 37 fit perfectly without any pain or extra room, but Clichy 120 in 37 had some room in the heel and hurt my toes.  The Declic hurts no matter what size I went with 37 or 37.5 (lots of room in the back and needs all sort of padding.)


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Lav!  I saw a 39.5 for a good price, but I figured it was too big.  Oh well.


----------



## LavenderIce

oops...I meant the Alti pump 140


----------



## ym265

When people say VPs are TTS (or half size up in some cases), are you talking in comparison to your European size?  (i.e., vis-a-vis 39) or in comparison to your US size (i.e., considering an 8 = 38)?

I typically wear an 8-8.5 in US shoes (have wide feet so narrower shoes tend to be 8.5), and 39 in most Euro shoes (including Manolo and Jimmy).  I've always thought 8.5 US = 39 Euro (as I almost never can wear a 9 US).  I wear a 39.5 in Triclos (they are a bit long, but were so narrow I had to go half size up from my normal 39) and 39 in Scissor Girls.  Would I wear a 39 or 39.5 in patent VPs?


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## Jzlyn

Does any know how do Biba fit? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-...72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|


----------



## phoebeG

Hi girls, could you please help me with bloody mary's sizes? I normally wear 36.5 (like rodita), what do you think I should go for? Can I fit in a 6? Or should I go for 7 because of the platform?
and what looks better in real life, black or nude?
I'm in a rush to place my order so I hope someone could help me. 

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jzlyn said:


> Does any know how do Biba fit? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louboutin-...72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|



I believe ledaatomica said they fit narrow, like the Decollete, so you should go up 1/2 a size or so.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Actually I just realize that the TTS thing what you ladies talk about... Does that mean TTS US size or CL size most of the time?

Well, in two months I have bought 5 pairs of CLs... But it seems only 1 pair fit ok... The others are... ache... However, I don't want to give it up!!!

So please anyone explain this to me...

BTW, I can get a pair of nude VPs, but they are .5 sized up from my blue glittart pantent VPs... The blue glittart hurt, they don't strech at all... And I think in a hotter season, my feet swell up... So I'm thinking maybe .5 size up from my NORMAL TRUE SIZE (that's the TTS what I am talking about all the time...) wouldn't be too bad.

Oh, I spent so much money buying small shoes which probably I never wear... I just want to make it work! Ladies, I need your help!

Ok, let's see my 5 pairs of CLs...

*Orlan size 35* (toe box a little tight)
*Black Alti 140mm size 35.5* (fit fine) 
*Blue glittart VPs size 35* (very tight very uncomfortable in the toe box but without heel slippage...) 
*EB suede Declics 100mm size 35*(what a shallow toe box... My big fat toe hits the top of the shoe, I hate that feeling... I think I should have taken a 35.5 even with heel slippage...)
*Brown glitter Ron Rons 35* (Definitely wrong size... I should have taken AT LEAST a 35.5)

*So the thing is, nude patent VPs .5 size up FROM THE NORMAL FEET SIZE means "CL" TTS? Should I take the 35.5 Nude Patent VPs? VPs this season go bigger than last season ones???*


----------



## Schnuggeli

Cotton NPs strech? Are these TTS?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Schnuggeli IMO you could probably go a 35.5 in VP's. Just put in some heel grips. My Ron Ron and VP size are the same. Maybe try and stuff your blue glittart VP's with socks for a couple of nights to see if that stretches the toe box and then you can make a call as to whether you want to get the 35.5.


----------



## kittenslingerie

How is the sizing on the padrino booties? Anyone?


----------



## BabeLee

I'm a 7 US and 37 in VPs.  Can someone please guide me on what size I might be for decolletes esp. in black jazz and suede? Thanks so much!


----------



## shockboogie

If most of my CLs are 38 and my Insectikas are 38.5, what size should I get for the New Simples? I heard they run small. Should I get a 38.5 then? The ones Im eyeing are the bronze metallic new simples. Help anyone?


----------



## sakura

Most people size down for the New Simples.  The 38 or even 37.5 may fit you better.


----------



## shockboogie

^Thanks sakura!


----------



## ElleDior

How about Viva Lolo pumps?
I wear size 38, but this online store only has 37,5 and 39 left...
Which one do you guys recommend? luisaviaroma.com/images/small48I/G6N/2018.JPG


----------



## sara999

maybe a stupid question but what's the sizing on regular simple 100s? my deco size is 37.5 and my VP size is 36.5/37 (37 needs ankle grips and 36.5 is a tad snug and needs a few wears to be comfy). would a 37 probably fit?


----------



## bellapsyd

can someone help me on the black patent joli noeud sizing?

On slingbacks I wear 37.5 (horasling), my patent glittart ron ron  are 38 (tight in the toes), but my grease simples are 38 are great, 38 in the nude nappa declic were comfy, but slipped off my heel a bit.  since I hear the Joli's run big, should I go with a 37.5?

same question for the sock 212 patent.

thanks so much


----------



## sara999

most people size down about 1/2 size for d'orsays. i personally need to go 1 full size down


----------



## bellapsyd

thank so much Sara!  So 37.5 maybe for me?  i struggle with 37 or 37.5!


----------



## sara999

well. i like my shoes to be snug, it's just a personal preference. i'd rather stretch them out and have them be perfect then stick grips in because they bug me! for the record my feet are average/narrow and i have skinny heels. and we calculated that the difference between half sizes is about 3/8 of an inch..so it's very small. it really depends on how you like your shoes!!! i like them snug, how do you like them?


----------



## samhainophobia

sara999 said:


> maybe a stupid question but what's the sizing on regular simple 100s? my deco size is 37.5 and my VP size is 36.5/37 (37 needs ankle grips and 36.5 is a tad snug and needs a few wears to be comfy). would a 37 probably fit?



Hi Sara --

I don't know how much help I am, since I go off my US size, but: 

I'm a true US size 6.  I go up 1/2 size (36.5) for my Simples (85 mm and 100 mm).  They fit perfectly.  I also go up 1/2 size for VPs.  

I have a pair of glittart Decolletes, also 36.5.  They're definitely snug in the toebox.  I probably could have taken a 37, though they're getting a lot better after some stretching.

HTH!


----------



## savvysgirl

I think i've asked before but can anyone help me with sizing for mary jane pumps .. currently on BG website?


----------



## bellapsyd

sara999 said:


> well. i like my shoes to be snug, it's just a personal preference. i'd rather stretch them out and have them be perfect then stick grips in because they bug me! for the record my feet are average/narrow and i have skinny heels. and we calculated that the difference between half sizes is about 3/8 of an inch..so it's very small. it really depends on how you like your shoes!!! i like them snug, how do you like them?




snug too. although I am afraid of blisters and tight toe boxes permanently messing up my toes!  (paranoia instilled by my mother)


----------



## amazigrace

Me, too, on the Wallis. I wear a 40 in the simple patent. My normal shoe size is a 9. How does the Wallis fit?


----------



## sakura

amazigrace said:


> Me, too, on the Wallis. I wear a 40 in the simple patent. My normal shoe size is a 9. How does the Wallis fit?



The 40 in the Wallis should also fit you.


----------



## sakura

sara999 said:


> maybe a stupid question but what's the sizing on regular simple 100s? my deco size is 37.5 and my VP size is 36.5/37 (37 needs ankle grips and 36.5 is a tad snug and needs a few wears to be comfy). would a 37 probably fit?



The 36.5 would probably fit you better.


----------



## thoang0705

Is it okay to size up one whole size in ron rons?


----------



## sakura

*thoang0705*, are they patent?  It may be possible, but you'll probably need heel grips.  What size are you looking at?


----------



## thoang0705

They're the metallic ron rons.  I have to size up half in ron rons and I have to use heel grips since it slips (patent).  BUT... they are a teeeeeeny bit tight with the heel grips.


----------



## sakura

I think the metallic Ron Rons are more likely to stretch, sorry.  How's the toebox for your patent?  It may be possible to go half a size down.  I've managed to do it for one of my patent ones.


----------



## thoang0705

Poop.  The toe-box is fine but when I put the heel grips in, it became a bit snug (nothing a bit of wear won't help I'm sure).  I'm sure I could've stayed TTS for the ron rons but I didn't want to have to stretch the toe-box like I do for the decolletes.


----------



## samina

I'm looking to get Nude Patents as my next  pair...please can you let me know if I should size up or down for the following:

Simple - Patents
Clichy - Patents
Ron Ron - Patent

I've got a 38 in the patent Decolletes the toebox is a tad tight, as its a narrow style.


----------



## sakura

My patent Simples and Ron Rons are the same size.  Half a size down from my Decollete size.


----------



## rdgldy

Can anyone tell me how the sometime runs?  I'm guessing 1/2 size up but I want to be sure before I buy a pair on e-bay!  Thanks.


----------



## pursemonkey

Any guesses on how these run?


----------



## dreachick2384

Good morning and happy holidays! 

I wear a 38.5 in declic, 39 sabotage. There is a pair of very prive blue glittart I'm wanting, but they are 39.5. Too big? And is there a way to make them snug? Thanks!


----------



## caterpillar

I wear a US 6 and...

triclo patent 36
new simple 120 metallic nappa 36
decollete patent 36.5 or 37 (i'm in between, probably would do 37 with padding)
very prive 36
iowa 100 patent 36

what would i be in...
no prive (is sizing same as very prive?)
architek (is sizing same as very prive? do they only come in 120 height?)
twistchat (do they come in a 100 height?)
simple 100 (different sizes for different materials?)
ron ron 100 (do you need diff sizes for diff materials?)
clichy 100 patent


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say 36 in everything except the Clichy 100, which you might be 36.5 or 37.  The Twistochat does come in a 100 height.


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Good morning and happy holidays!
> 
> I wear a 38.5 in declic, 39 sabotage. There is a pair of very prive blue glittart I'm wanting, but they are 39.5. Too big? And is there a way to make them snug? Thanks!



I think they'd be a whole size too big, and there's not much you'd be able to do to fix that.


----------



## idests

Another Very Prive question... I'm looking to grab a pair of tortoise patent or blue glittart VPs. I tried on a pair (kid, not patent) in size 40 recently but found them very difficult to walk in because of a LOT of heel slipping. Didn't get to try them in a smaller size, so I'm not sure what size to buy online. 39 or 39.5?

For reference I'm a US 8.5 - 9 and own a pair of kid Simple 100s in a 39.5 that fit like a glove and feel great. 

Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

Laureen, you are wonderful, as always. Have a great holiday.


----------



## stylelaw

Happy Holidays everyone!

Just wanted to ask if someone can help me with sizing for the suede decolletes. I am a US 7.5. I have the patent horatio in a 38, and sometype of yoyo in a 38 (not sure the style name its the one with the gold heel and tip). Would a 38 be ok in the suede decollete? Or do I need to size up?

Thanks for the advice in advance!


----------



## Chaneller

BTW, is the peep-toe shoe box a bit smaller in *Architek* than in *Very Prive* or *No Prive*?


----------



## caterpillar

^^ i have read from this board that the architek is more wide in the toe box than very prive or no prive.


----------



## LavenderIce

idests said:


> Another Very Prive question... I'm looking to grab a pair of tortoise patent or blue glittart VPs. I tried on a pair (kid, not patent) in size 40 recently but found them very difficult to walk in because of a LOT of heel slipping. Didn't get to try them in a smaller size, so I'm not sure what size to buy online. 39 or 39.5?
> 
> For reference I'm a US 8.5 - 9 and own a pair of kid Simple 100s in a 39.5 that fit like a glove and feel great.
> 
> Thanks!


 
My simple and VP size are the same, so I would say you can buy a 39.5 online and be reasonably safe.


----------



## LavenderIce

stylelaw said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to ask if someone can help me with sizing for the suede decolletes. I am a US 7.5. I have the patent horatio in a 38, and sometype of yoyo in a 38 (not sure the style name its the one with the gold heel and tip). Would a 38 be ok in the suede decollete? Or do I need to size up?
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance!


 
I think it depends on the width of your feet.  The Decollete is very narrow, so you'd either be a 38 or 38.5 in them.


----------



## idests

LavenderIce said:


> My simple and VP size are the same, so I would say you can buy a 39.5 online and be reasonably safe.



Thank you! And happy holiday!


----------



## calvin128

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas

My GF's birthday is coming up soon and I had noticed she was eyeing some Louboutins recently. She doesn't own any currently so I'm not able to know what her Louboutin 'size' is.

This is a very informative forum, I've browsed all 198 pages of posts  to try to understand what size to get her. From what I read, I should get her + 1/2 size or TTS for the 100mm and - 1/2 size for the 120mm. The challenge is that I don't know what size might be her Louboutin size, since they seem to run smaller.

The majority of her heels seem to be US 7.5 (and she seems to have normal width feet) I think it was the 100mm or 120mm Pigalles she was admiring. What European size do you think it would be my best bet to get her in the 100mm or 120mm?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## LavenderIce

calvin128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas
> 
> My GF's birthday is coming up soon and I had noticed she was eyeing some Louboutins recently. She doesn't own any currently so I'm not able to know what her Louboutin 'size' is.
> 
> This is a very informative forum, I've browsed all 198 pages of posts  to try to understand what size to get her. From what I read, I should get her + 1/2 size or TTS for the 100mm and - 1/2 size for the 120mm. The challenge is that I don't know what size might be her Louboutin size, since they seem to run smaller.
> 
> The majority of her heels seem to be US 7.5 (and she seems to have normal width feet) I think it was the 100mm or 120mm Pigalles she was admiring. What European size do you think it would be my best bet to get her in the 100mm or 120mm?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


 
You're a very sweet and thoughtful boyfriend to notice what she's eyeing, know her size and come here to make sure you get the CL sizing right!  If you get her a Pigalle 100mm and her US size is 7.5 and her feet are normal width, she should be okay with a 38.  As far as the 120mm she would be probably be a 37 in them.


----------



## stylelaw

LavenderIce said:


> I think it depends on the width of your feet. The Decollete is very narrow, so you'd either be a 38 or 38.5 in them.


 
Thank you! I am eyeing a pair on ebay its a 38 with no returns. So Im hoping it will work!


----------



## omgblonde

What is the sizing on the Astraqueen shoe boot like? These would be my first CL's so I don't have anything to compare the size too.. would I be alright ordering my normal everyday shoe size in them?


----------



## amazigrace

Hi, Everyone. I'm eyeing a pair of Ron-Rons, but need to know how they fit. I wear a 40 in Simples and a 9 in regular shoes. Do you think a 39.5 or a 40? Thank you so much!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ my patent ron rons (38) fit tighter than my patent simples (37.5).   hth


----------



## Chaneller

omgblonde said:


> What is the sizing on the Astraqueen shoe boot like?



I sized up half a size from my ordinary shoe size and I'll hope they fit. 

Every webshop advised to size up half a size on the Astraqueens and I also read it somewhere here @TPF so I'm counting on that information.


----------



## lexa*

omgblonde said:


> What is the sizing on the Astraqueen shoe boot like? These would be my first CL's so I don't have anything to compare the size too.. would I be alright ordering my normal everyday shoe size in them?



On NAP they say that this size runs small and to buy half a size up.  Pam Jenkins (Edinburgh) also has them for sale for £335 but I don't know what sizes she has. You have to telephone.


----------



## omgblonde

Oh darn they only have my true size available!

I will check out Pam Jenkins now! The Ron Rons have caught my eye on there too!


----------



## bellapsyd

not sure where else to put this, but what is the heel height of the very prives typically?  I know they DO make them in the shorter heels, but the height of most of them (that everyone here seems to have) is what?  120mm?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The VPs come in 120mm and 70mm.


----------



## bubblevita

omgblonde said:


> What is the sizing on the Astraqueen shoe boot like? These would be my first CL's so I don't have anything to compare the size too.. would I be alright ordering my normal everyday shoe size in them?


I got my normal shoe size (which is the same size I wear in the simples in leather), and they are so so tight. I have a hard time even squeezing my foot in and it's so tight once it's on. I think I could easily gone up a full size in them.


----------



## samina

bellapsyd said:


> ^ my patent ron rons (38) fit tighter than my patent simples (37.5).   hth




Im a 37 in simples do u think the 38's in Ron Rons Patents will fit??

They didn't have any 37s of 37.5 Im hoping they will fit if I add a half insoles


----------



## pursemonkey

I did a search and couldn't find anything on this so I appreciate any insight. Does anyone know how the Nuit D'ete run? I just ordered a 38 from NM and I'm hoping they work! I'm a 38.5 in VPs but I have to wear a heel pad and an overall foot pad to keep them from slipping off. I'm hoping because the Nuit D'ete have a slingback they might run more TTS (I'm a 7.5 or 8 in boring ole regular shoes). TIA for any info anyone might be able to share!


----------



## bellapsyd

samina said:


> Im a 37 in simples do u think the 38's in Ron Rons Patents will fit??
> 
> They didn't have any 37s of 37.5 Im hoping they will fit if I add a half insoles



yes.  I actually wish I had sized up half a size more in my ron rons


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know how the Socks run?


----------



## bellapsyd

^small i believe. .5 size


----------



## kaeleigh

pursemonkey said:


> I did a search and couldn't find anything on this so I appreciate any insight. Does anyone know how the Nuit D'ete run? I just ordered a 38 from NM and I'm hoping they work! I'm a 38.5 in VPs but I have to wear a heel pad and an overall foot pad to keep them from slipping off. I'm hoping because the Nuit D'ete have a slingback they might run more TTS (I'm a 7.5 or 8 in boring ole regular shoes). TIA for any info anyone might be able to share!


 
Hi! I don't have them, yet I have tried them on and yes they are TTS I wear a US 36.5


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thanks so much for your help! It sounds like hopefully they'll work!


----------



## IslandSpice

I am going to pre order a pair of patent simples from Saks and wondering if they run a bit smaller than regular simples. Can someone tell me how to size...I am a US 7.5. I take a 37.5 in new simples and a 38.5 in decolletes. Thanks!


----------



## calvin128

LavenderIce said:


> You're a very sweet and thoughtful boyfriend to notice what she's eyeing, know her size and come here to make sure you get the CL sizing right! If you get her a Pigalle 100mm and her US size is 7.5 and her feet are normal width, she should be okay with a 38. As far as the 120mm she would be probably be a 37 in them.


 
LavenderIce, thanks!


----------



## hya_been

I ordered Som1s (the 4" ones) off ebay in a 40 and they were too tight.  I found the toe box was too small.  I don't own any other Louboutins, but I'm typically a US 9 in heels, any idea what size I should be in som1s, or any styles that run similar?

Also there's a 40.5 for sale on ebay, how much larger would that pair be?

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

IslandSpice said:


> I am going to pre order a pair of patent simples from Saks and wondering if they run a bit smaller than regular simples. Can someone tell me how to size...I am a US 7.5. I take a 37.5 in new simples and a 38.5 in decolletes. Thanks!



I think you would be a 38 in Simples.


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> I ordered Som1s (the 4" ones) off ebay in a 40 and they were too tight.  I found the toe box was too small.  I don't own any other Louboutins, but I'm typically a US 9 in heels, any idea what size I should be in som1s, or any styles that run similar?
> 
> Also there's a 40.5 for sale on ebay, how much larger would that pair be?
> 
> Thanks!



40.5 would be about 1/8 of an inch longer.  You'd probably be the same size in Som1, Clichy, and Decollete.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks, I'm impressed that you know so much!  I'm looking at a site that sells their CLs in US sizes.  If they have an 11 - is that a 41?

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinronronbrownnappapump.aspx


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that's right.  Good luck!


----------



## Chaneller

Chaneller said:


> I sized up half a size from my ordinary shoe size and I'll hope they fit.
> 
> Every webshop advised to size up half a size on the Astraqueens and I also read it somewhere here @TPF so I'm counting on that information.


 
*UPDATE: *
Received my +0.5 size (37.5) Astraqueens today and I'm glad I didn't size up a full size (38) since they would've been too large and my heel would've slipped out all the time when walking.

I guess I would've been okay with TTS (37) since these might stretch with wear about half a size but we'll see. I'll just wear them with thicker socks or tights if that happens.


----------



## lulabee

omgblonde said:


> What is the sizing on the Astraqueen shoe boot like? These would be my first CL's so I don't have anything to compare the size too.. would I be alright ordering my normal everyday shoe size in them?


 I just bought a pair and went a half size up...Hope thet fit!


----------



## samhainophobia

Here's one -- do kid and patent Simples run differently?

The ladies in the patent Simples thread are saying that patent Simples run TTS (to US size).  My kid Simples are 1/2 size up from my US size and fit like a glove.  I am eyeing patent Simples and had assumed that Simples are Simples -- same last, same fit (and if anything, leather would stretch more, so THAT would be the one where you could get away with a smaller size).  Not so?


----------



## sakura

My patent simples are half size up from the leather ones.


----------



## samhainophobia

Thanks, sakura.  I'm off on Thursday, so I think I may just trot over to Saks and try some on .  The danger there, of course, is that once in-store I will undoubtedly find things that I want to buy!


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, how do the Ron Ron's run? They are 100mm.

I am generally a 40 in CL's so was wondering if they are tts or which way they run.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## samina

I just got my Magenta Ron Rons 100 Patent in a 38 (they didnt have my size) but my simples are 37, but the Ron Rons were too big in the length so will have to wear insoles..I would get whatever size u are in Patent Simples..Ithink my true size in CLs is a 37 from now on! I wear 38s in other brands
Hope this helps..


----------



## Chaneller

Chaneller said:


> BTW, is the peep-toe shoe box a bit smaller in *Architek* than in *Very Prive* or *No Prive*?



 And of course I meant peep-toe shoe TOE box. 
Well, English is only my 3rd language, so... 

The reason why I'm asking is that my size 37 Architeks look and feel so much smaller and tighter than all my other size 37 Loubs. They look very very short and tiny when I compare them side by side with the other 37s, in fact they look more like 35.5-36 to me, and this is why I'd love to know if I should get VPs in size 37.5, or if the sizing might gone wrong on the Architeks.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hello ladies, I have a question about Decolletes in patent. I know from prior reading that they run small. I'm usually a 38.5. Tried on a pair at Neiman Marcus, they were a 39, and althought they were a hair tight in the toes, slipped off a bit on the heel. So I assume I'd need a 38.5. However, there is a pair of 38's I'm eying on ebay. Are they doable or not? Would they stretch? Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, decolletes are tricky. I find I have to size up 1 size from my US (35.5) or half from my CL size (36). They are very narrow in the toe box whereas other styles (bar the pigalle) tend to be rounder.


----------



## dreachick2384

Yes, they are a strange one. Do you think the patent will stretch? I know I'd be ok with a 38.5 in Decollete, just not sure about a 38. I can swing 38 in other styles though.


----------



## Mai Britt

I am 9 out of 10 times a euro 39, otherwise a 38. I do have a wide foot. The yoyo & Ron Ron are snug in the toe box, but when I tried half a size bigger my heel kept slipping out.

Catwomen - 38 (I tried the 38.5 at Harrods, but it was too long for me in the back, so I am guessing I would be a 38 in that shoe.. which I don't have and of course I covet more than anything!)

Patent Yoyo - 8.5 heel - 38

Patent Ron Ron - 10 heel - 38.5

Patent Guidolina Mary Jane - 12 heel - 39 (This shoe is AMAZING, I can do some serious powershopping and walking, even on cobblestones for hours and hours)


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm just full of questions tonight! So, how do patent and python simples run? I'm 38.5 Declic, 38 Armadillo, 39 sabotage. Would I get a 38 or 38.5? Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

*dreachick2384*, I think you'd be a 38.5 in Simples.  and I think a 38 in Decollete would be way too tight.


----------



## dreachick2384

rilokiley said:


> *dreachick2384*, I think you'd be a 38.5 in Simples. and I think a 38 in Decollete would be way too tight.


 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Speedah

I agree with Rilo, Drea. My US size is between a 9.5-10 (so say about a 40). I bought a pair of Decolzeps (basically the same thing) in a 40.5 (thinking I was compensating enough for fit) and they're tight. They've adjusted a teeny bit over time but the patent doesn't have much give plus the Decollete/Decolzep is a slightly more narrow style with a short toe box...


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah I triple agree, with the decollete it's better to size up than down. I would have heel slippage in the 36.5 but nothing a heel grip won't fix and my toes will be comfy.


----------



## Roe

ladies, it could be me but I don't really notice anyone mentioning the sizing on the Peniche.  I usually wear a size 10 ( american) I have CL's that run from 9 1/2 to 11 (41)

How does the Peniche run? 

TIA


----------



## lilmissb

samhainophobia said:


> Thanks, sakura.  I'm off on Thursday, so I think I may just trot over to Saks and try some on .  The danger there, of course, is that once in-store I will undoubtedly find things that I want to buy!



Thursday is new years day! Are shops open then in the states? Most shops here are shut!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I'm not sure about the peniche 120 but I've realised too late that I kinda like them. Doh!


----------



## dreachick2384

You ladies are wonderful, thanks for all your help


----------



## samhainophobia

lilmissb said:


> Thursday is new years day! Are shops open then in the states? Most shops here are shut!


 
Oh, what a PITA.  I didn't even think of that.  Guess I won't get my other errands run then either .


----------



## lilmissb

^Use it as time to relax! Chill out and enjoy the day.  That's what were doing!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Please advise, ordering tomorrow... Does a simple 70mm fit the same as a simple 85mm? I have a 70mm and was wondering if the sizing is the same since some lower heeled CLs seem to run smaller than higher heeled CL's? Thanks.


----------



## sakura

kittenslingerie said:


> Please advise, ordering tomorrow... Does a simple 70mm fit the same as a simple 85mm? I have a 70mm and was wondering if the sizing is the same since some lower heeled CLs seem to run smaller than higher heeled CL's? Thanks.



Yes, they do.


----------



## noah8077

How do yoyo's run?

And the joli noeud dorcets?


----------



## sakura

*noah8077*, my Yoyos are half size up and the Joli Noeud Dorcets TTS.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks so much.


----------



## schwarz

Hi, I need some sizing advice. I would like to know if its correct that I would need a 39 in Rolando and a 38.5 in Clichy if a 38.5 Declic fits perfect (my normal shoe size is 8/38 but can vary). Thanks a lot!


----------



## sakura

What material is the Declic?  My suede Declic is the same size as the Rolando (any material) but I have to go up half a size when compared to the leather.


----------



## schwarz

I have nappa leather and suede declics both in 38.5


----------



## Mai Britt

how does the satin Ernesta's run? I think the bright green ones are so pretty, but I am very unsure of what size to get, I have a wide foot. I take patent yoyo's in 38, patent ron rons in 38.5 (both a tiny bit snug in the toe box, but stretched with wearing white socks) and the patent Guidolina Mary Janes in 39 which fits me perfectly.


----------



## ssangit

Need some help ladies...Normally wear a US size 6-6.5 depending on the shoe, but mostly a 6.5.  How do the Sigourney Padded Booties's run?  Unfortunately if I had the option, I would have gone to a 37, but none were available, so I ordered a 37.5, a full size up.  Any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

^ 37 would probably have been best, but I think you'll be fine with a 37.5.  It's a bootie, so it's not like your feet will be slipping out.  And you can always add an insole for comfort.


----------



## Speedah

I am having a dilemma with Pigalle sizing. I just purchased a pair of 120mm with the sculpted heel and they fit like a glove in a 40 (although if I needed to I probably could make a 40.5 fit). I wear a 40 in the Gwenissimas, 40.5-41 in VP patent, 40.5-41 in Decolzep, 40.5 in matador Slings (I think that's the style), a 41 in No Barre, etc. My US size is between a 9.5-10. 

Is there a huge difference in the 100mm straight heel Pigalle and the 120mm sculpted? Would a 40 work for me in this style as well? TIA!


----------



## Chaneller

ssangit said:


> Need some help ladies...Normally wear a US size 6-6.5 depending on the shoe, but mostly a 6.5.  How do the Sigourney Padded Booties's run?  Unfortunately if I had the option, I would have gone to a 37, but none were available, so I ordered a 37.5, a full size up.  Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!



The SA advised me to size up a full size.

Didn't get them yet, but maybe I will. Please let me know how they fit?


----------



## ssangit

Chaneller said:


> The SA advised me to size up a full size.
> 
> Didn't get them yet, but maybe I will. Please let me know how they fit?



Thanks rilokiley.  Chaneller ,will let you know as soon as I get em!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...4272QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported

Any idea how the dominestrass run??? TIA!!


----------



## rdgldy

*ssangit*, I bought mine a full size up-they were fine.


----------



## samhainophobia

ssangit said:


> Need some help ladies...Normally wear a US size 6-6.5 depending on the shoe, but mostly a 6.5.  How do the Sigourney Padded Booties's run?  Unfortunately if I had the option, I would have gone to a 37, but none were available, so I ordered a 37.5, a full size up.  Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!



I think a full size up is perfect.  I'm a US size 6 and got my Sigourneys in a 36.5 (my normal CL size).  I can wear them with bare feet -- no socks, definitely -- but if I wear them for too many hours it gets a bit uncomfortable.  I'm working on stretching them now .  37 would have been perfect.  So I think you'll be fine with a 37.5.


----------



## Wildisthewind

Can someone PLEASE tell me how the INSECTIKA's fit!?
TIA!


----------



## sakura

*Wildisthewind*, they fit like the Decolletes.


----------



## Wildisthewind

sakura said:


> *Wildisthewind*, they fit like the Decolletes.



1 size up,right?
is there any chance to stick my feet in 1/2 size up?=))

Thank you!


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Well, have you ever tried Decolletes on?

My glittart Decolletes are my normal CL size, which is 1/2 size up from my US size.  They were a bit tight at first but after two wearings and a bit of sock tricking around the house, they fit like a glove.

I ordered Insectikas 1 full size up from US based on fit recs.  They're too big (there's a visible gap behind my heel).  It's not a big deal -- there's not really any slippage when I walk -- so it's workable.  I'm going to put heel grips in and as long as the shoes don't stretch too much I think they'll be fine.  But "1 size up for Decolletes" is not *always* strictly accurate.  

So yes, there's a chance you would wear Insectikas 1/2 size up, because that would have been the correct size for me -- but there's also a chance they'll be too small for you, because 1 full size up is the right size for a lot of ladies here.  CL sizing is so weird.


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> I am having a dilemma with Pigalle sizing. I just purchased a pair of 120mm with the sculpted heel and they fit like a glove in a 40 (although if I needed to I probably could make a 40.5 fit). I wear a 40 in the Gwenissimas, 40.5-41 in VP patent, 40.5-41 in Decolzep, 40.5 in matador Slings (I think that's the style), a 41 in No Barre, etc. My US size is between a 9.5-10.
> 
> Is there a huge difference in the 100mm straight heel Pigalle and the 120mm sculpted? Would a 40 work for me in this style as well? TIA!



Anyone? Patent Pigalle 100mm 40- does it fit the same as the Patent Pigalle 120mm or should I go up half a size?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^In my experience, the Pigalle 100 runs half a size smaller than the 120.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Lauren!


----------



## rilokiley

*Wildisthewind*- do you have narrow/regular width/wide feet?  And what size are you?  The smaller sizes tend to run more TTS, while those with larger sizes tend to size up more.

For reference, I am a US 6.5 with narrow feet and skinny heels.  I am a 37 in the Decollete.  I actually found the 36.5 Insectika to fit me best, and there was still heel slippage then.  I am not sure about other ladies, but the Decollete and the Insectika did not run the same for me.


----------



## dreachick2384

Question: how do CL slingbacks normally run? I'm usually 38.5 ish, but have tried 38 in the No. Prive suede and I think nappa at one point, and they were perfect. I just purchased some O my Slings in 38 (they were cheap!!!!) in beige grease, hoping they will fit when I get them....
And of course, the 38.5 popped up on NM's site today (I got them 12/31 in the 38)--but my 38's are scheduled for delivery tommorow. Thoughts?


----------



## Speedah

^^^
It may be different for other people but I could usually wear slingbacks in TTS or minimal sizing up. I got a pair of O My Slings in a 40.5 thinking they would be fine (I normally wear between a 40-41) but they felt more like a 39.5. Maybe my feet just weren't meant for those because I haven't really heard that problem from others. Hopefully yours fit though- the beige grease is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dreachick2384

Speedah said:


> ^^^
> It may be different for other people but I could usually wear slingbacks in TTS or minimal sizing up. I got a pair of O My Slings in a 40.5 thinking they would be fine (I normally wear between a 40-41) but they felt more like a 39.5. Maybe my feet just weren't meant for those because I haven't really heard that problem from others. Hopefully yours fit though- the beige grease is BEAUTIFUL!


 
Hoping they work also. I tend to like shoes on the tighter side, I have very narrow heels, especially in slingbacks. Most things that people say to size up for I end up going TTS. I'm a wide 8, which sometimes puts me in 8.5.


----------



## Wildisthewind

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
I'll take a chance with 1/2 up!

decolette in suede 1/2 size up is fine for me




samhainophobia said:


> ^ Well, have you ever tried Decolletes on?
> 
> My glittart Decolletes are my normal CL size, which is 1/2 size up from my US size.  They were a bit tight at first but after two wearings and a bit of sock tricking around the house, they fit like a glove.
> 
> I ordered Insectikas 1 full size up from US based on fit recs.  They're too big (there's a visible gap behind my heel).  It's not a big deal -- there's not really any slippage when I walk -- so it's workable.  I'm going to put heel grips in and as long as the shoes don't stretch too much I think they'll be fine.  But "1 size up for Decolletes" is not *always* strictly accurate.
> 
> So yes, there's a chance you would wear Insectikas 1/2 size up, because that would have been the correct size for me -- but there's also a chance they'll be too small for you, because 1 full size up is the right size for a lot of ladies here.  CL sizing is so weird.


----------



## Wildisthewind

rilokiley said:


> *Wildisthewind*- do you have narrow/regular width/wide feet?  And what size are you?  The smaller sizes tend to run more TTS, while those with larger sizes tend to size up more.
> 
> For reference, I am a US 6.5 with narrow feet and skinny heels.  I am a 37 in the Decollete.  I actually found the 36.5 Insectika to fit me best, and there was still heel slippage then.  I am not sure about other ladies, but the Decollete and the Insectika did not run the same for me.


Thank you!

I am 7 US, regular width.
The decolette 37.5 is fine for me.
Oh,CL is a genius,but he makes it difficult for us to  get the proper size!


----------



## rilokiley

*Wildisthewind*- yeah, I think you should be fine then!
*dreachick2384*- I think the O My slingback runs small, and most people have to go 1/2-1 full size up.  It has a pretty narrow toebox.


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Question: how do CL slingbacks normally run? I'm usually 38.5 ish, but have tried 38 in the No. Prive suede and I think nappa at one point, and they were perfect. I just purchased some O my Slings in 38 (they were cheap!!!!) in beige grease, hoping they will fit when I get them....
> And of course, the 38.5 popped up on NM's site today (I got them 12/31 in the 38)--but my 38's are scheduled for delivery tommorow. Thoughts?



The O My Sling runs like the Decollete (it's basically a slingback version of the Dec), but they might still work.  I have not tried the Decollete, but I found my Decollete size 1/2 size up from my NP size.


----------



## kittenslingerie

If I have a yoyo in a size 41.5, then what size should I get in a vp? The yoyo's "just" fit me in the 41.5, so I'm thinking a 42 but don't want them too big either.... The 41.5 isn't avail, so between a 41 or a 42? Please help...


----------



## lilmissb

dreachick2384 said:


> Question: how do CL slingbacks normally run? I'm usually 38.5 ish, but have tried 38 in the No. Prive suede and I think nappa at one point, and they were perfect. I just purchased some O my Slings in 38 (they were cheap!!!!) in beige grease, hoping they will fit when I get them....
> And of course, the 38.5 popped up on NM's site today (I got them 12/31 in the 38)--but my 38's are scheduled for delivery tommorow. Thoughts?



I have to say I agree with Laureen. I didn't know they were the sling back version of the decollete but I got them in 36 and I very easily could do 36.5 as they feel like my heel is right on the edge and my toes are a bit squishy but it's all good. My usual CL size is 36 and my decollete size is 36.5 if that helps!


----------



## rilokiley

kittenslingerie said:


> If I have a yoyo in a size 41.5, then what size should I get in a vp? The yoyo's "just" fit me in the 41.5, so I'm thinking a 42 but don't want them too big either.... The 41.5 isn't avail, so between a 41 or a 42? Please help...



For me, the Yoyos run smaller than VP.  Can you get both and return one?


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
Does anyone know how the SOS ring pump sizing go?  I just tried to search but couldn't find any info.

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yoyos run smaller? Sheesh, maybe I'd have to go 36.5 in them. Are they comfy?


----------



## rilokiley

^ I only have them in 85mm, and I find them very comfortable.  In the 110mm, some say they are ok, some say they are pretty painful.  You'd probably have to break them in, but I think they are worth it!


----------



## noah8077

rilo what size are your yoyo's?  Did I miss you stating that?


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks for all the input ladies. I should be getting them tommorow or monday, will let you all know!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*, I'm a 37 in Yoyos (US 6.5).


----------



## noah8077

Ok, thanks!  I was looking at a pair in a 36.5 but those probably won't work.


----------



## hya_been

I tried on a pair of som1s in 40 and they were too small, especially in the toe box.  Do they fit small?  Is a simple 85 in a 40.5 much bigger?  I'm a US 9.5-10 and am hoping that the 40.5 in the simples will fit me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Som1 does seem to fit smaller than a lot of other styles.  I think the 40.5 in the Simple will be okay.  Good luck!


----------



## caterpillar

decollete patent or black jazz - do these stretch out? 36.5 and 37 both fit fine, but I'm debating getting the 37 and adding padding (has some room near the heel) but the 36.5 fit better lengthwise (a bit tight in the toebox).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^In my experience, it takes a long time and a lot of wear for patent to stretch.  I assume jazz is similar.


----------



## caterpillar

^^ hm... should i go with the 37 though? i would definitely need the padding then.


----------



## MsFrida

I can't find any information about the *Francaise*, does anyone know how they run?


----------



## LavenderIce

caterpillar said:


> ^^ hm... should i go with the 37 though? i would definitely need the padding then.


 
I would stay with the 36.5.  They are incredibly narrow in the toebox, but stretch out.  For some they stretch out so much they need padding even though they started out being fine lengthwise.  If you require padding in the 37, they'll stretch out even more and might be too hard to fit and slip off your heel.


----------



## rilokiley

^ ITA with *Lav*.  I'd stay with the 36.5


----------



## Speedah

I'm eyeing a pair of VP Pailletes...does the sizing run any different than the patent? I have  a pair of VP in patent in a 40 (a little tight but i HAD to have them) and a pair of glittart in 40.5 (much more comfortable). Would a 40 in the paillette be a little snug like patent?


----------



## BagsR4Me

I am interested in getting the CL Viribas in suede. Are these generally true to size? I am a true 5.

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not familiar with that style (can you post a picture?), but the small sizes tend to run TTS.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hey ladies-Just wanted to let you all know I got the O My Slings in beige grease, and they are WAY more gorgeous in person than I imagined. I was worried about getting the 38, and they were a bit snug, like you all thought, but the rubbing alcohol trick worked wonders! Thanks for all your help, just wanted to update.


----------



## lilmissb

^Look forward to your modelling shots! Congrats


----------



## samhainophobia

Hi ladies -- any chance I can wear my normal CL size in Pigalle 120? (I know most people size down -- would I still be swimming in them with a ball of foot gel pad and heel grip?)  There's a HG pair for a lovely price that I'm eyeing...wondering if it would be rash to give it a go.

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm, I tried wearing a 36 (I should have had a 35.5 maybe) and padding it with pads and heel grips and it was a disaster if you remember my modelling pix. If I put gel pads in the balls of feet my foot would then pop out of the toe box.


----------



## samhainophobia

Darn. I was hoping that because it worked out so well with my Insectikas, it would work equally well with the Pigalles.


----------



## lilmissb

^You could try. From my personal experience pigalles don't work well with padding cos of the toe box but if you have a slimmish foot maybe???....


----------



## rilokiley

*sam*, I think we are the same size (US 6.5, right?), and I would not recommend getting the Pigalle 120 in 36.5.  I tried on the orange velvet graffiti one at NM Last Call once in a 36.5, and there was no way I could keep them on my feet.  I'm thinking I would need a 35.5 or probably even a 35 in them.


----------



## samhainophobia

*rilo*, I'm a US 6, actually, but my CL sizing is totally bizarre .  I seem to size differently than a lot of people do.  Like everyone else with smallish feet seems to find VPs TTS, but I go 1/2 size up, and I always hear to go 1 full size up for Decolletes, but mine are only 1/2 size up (same as my Simples), and 1 full size up is too big.  Dunno .

But I'll pass on the Pigalles.  Rats.  Oh well, something equally fabulous will come around, I'm sure.

ETA -- oh!  And those stupid Scissor Girls!!!  LOL.  EVERYONE is TTS in those except me!!!  I needed 1/2 size up, but wound up with TTS.  I need to go get them stretched.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Do you have to size down that much for pigalles? Sheesh, I'll never find some then...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you and lvpiggy are similar sizes in CL, and she said she is a 35.5 in Pigalle 120s.


----------



## dreachick2384

So, my next shoe purchase will be the VP black patent. (I'm telling you all this so no one can let me buy any other shoes until those!!!!!) What size do I get? I'm a 38.5 in Declic Nappa, they are perfect. Do I get 38.5 in the patent VP's?


----------



## MsFrida

I* need some help ASAP, do most of you find the leather Armadillo TTS? If so, do you think that I should get them for $389? (incl s/h, but excl. import fees, I guess they will end up being $490 something)*


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would say 38 in the VP.  Have you tried on any other styles?  like Simple, Decollete, etc?


----------



## rilokiley

MsFrida said:


> I* need some help ASAP, do most of you find the leather Armadillo TTS? If so, do you think that I should get them for $389? (incl s/h, but excl. import fees, I guess they will end up being $490 something)*



For the most part, TTS.  As for the price, depends how much you want them


----------



## dreachick2384

rilokiley said:


> ^ I would say 38 in the VP. Have you tried on any other styles? like Simple, Decollete, etc?


 
Never tried Simples. Tried Decolletes, 39 okay-ish in toe box, but slipped off in back a bit (think they are not meant to be for my feet....) Got a 38 in grease o my sling, but stretched them a ton to make them work. 38 Armadillo, 39 sabotage.


----------



## MsFrida

I asked her to lower the value and mark them as a gift, so that I hopefully don't have to deal with the extra fees.. I don't want them as bad as I want my bag, but I DO need shoes that aren't black, haha


----------



## rilokiley

^ Might have to do a little stretching, but I'd go with a 38.  If you get a 38.5, I'm sure it would be fine with padding if there is heel slippage.  It's my preference though to have shoes tighter than looser.  I worry that if I get the bigger size, it will stretch out even more.


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Never tried Simples. Tried Decolletes, 39 okay-ish in toe box, but slipped off in back a bit (think they are not meant to be for my feet....) Got a 38 in grease o my sling, but stretched them a ton to make them work. 38 Armadillo, 39 sabotage.



I think 38.5 is your VP size.


----------



## rdgldy

How does the very croise run??  I tried them on but don't recall if they were TTS or my VP size. Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Hi ladies, I was wondering if you could help me with sizing on the Pigalle 100.  I read before that it was TTS, but then I've also read some people go down 1/2 a size.  I would be ordering from HK, so returns would be too much of a hassle.  Here is my info:

US size 6.5, narrow feet w/ long, skinny toes 
36.5: VP, Simple, Ron Ron, Triclos, Scissor Girls, Insectika, Eugenie
37: Decollete, Yoyo 85, Declic

I've never tried the Pigalle 70.  I tried on a Pigalle 120 in 36.5, and it was WAY too big.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## espy75

Hi Experts,
I was hoping you could help me with sizing for the No Prive Kid Sling 70s. I'm usually a 9, have a 39.5 in CL pointy flats that are a bit tight. Would the Slings be too large in a 40.5? Thanks for the help!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen and Rilo!


----------



## samhainophobia

I don't have nearly as many CLs as the other ladies here do, but just to add to the references in this thread, here's my sizing info all in one place.  I'm basing this off of my US size (true size 6), and I'm a normal width.  Long-ish toes, so I prefer room in the peep-toe area of shoes because I think it looks better.

*Decollete* - 1/2 size up
*Insectika* - mine are 1 full size up and are fine with a gel pad but too big without.  I could have done 1/2 size up.
*Miss Marple* - 1/2 size up.  Mine are 1 full size up and I'm currently messing around with padding trying to figure out how to get them to stay on.
*Scissor Girl* - mine are TTS, and I should have gone 1/2 size up (they're tight in the toebox and the straps, and my toes are all the way to the front end of the shoe)*
Sigourney* - mine are 1/2 size up.  Ideally would have gone 1 full size up.  (They fit, but more room would be nice and I'd like to have been able to put gel pad/insole in.)
*Simple* - 1/2 size up
*Som1* - 1 full size up
*Very Prive* - 1/2 size up


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, peniche 120's in suede, anyone know sizing? Like VP's???


----------



## lv_luva

I need some help on the leather armadillos.  How do they run?  Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^I need my usual size in CL (half size up from US)


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm usually 38.5, but went to 38 in armdillos.


----------



## LaDonna

Hi.  I'm usually an 8-8.5 US, sometimes 9.  What size should i get in the c'est moi booties? TIA


----------



## rilokiley

^ I'd probably get a 39.5.


----------



## LaDonna

Thanks *rilokiley*! A size 40 popped up on nm and I got them. Maybe I can make them work  I hope!


----------



## rilokiley

You're welcome!  I think that should be ok- you can always add an insole for comfort! 

Post pics when you get them!


----------



## LaDonna

I will! Thanks again


----------



## niccig

rilokiley said:


> You're welcome!  I think that should be ok- you can always add an insole for comfort!
> 
> Post pics when you get them!



I agree.  I went half a size up for mine, and they're a little snug in the toebox.  I could have gone a full size with no problems, and maybe room for an insole.


----------



## gemibebe

Hi *rilo*, I have the same question regarding the pigalle 100 and I intend to order from HK as well!   I'm a true size 35.5 and I used to want to put on my order list a size 36 (as I wear 36 in quite some CLs), but now it seems that it'll definitely be too big!  I saw one listing on ebay with the paillette pigalle in a size 35.  Surprisingly, the insole measurement is exactly the same as that of other styles in size 36!  So I seriously doubt if I don't need to go down 1/2 in that style.


----------



## gemibebe

Ladies, I'd like to know the sizing of Samira satin pump.  I searched this thread and couldn't find anything relating to this style.  

Also does anyone know if satin stretches at all?  I have seen so many tricks as to how to making the shoes a bit bigger, but I guess those don't work with satin?

TIA for any advice!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's the same cut as the Ron Ron, which most people go 1/2 size up in.  Satin shoes do stretch, I've done it before (so has ledaatomica).


----------



## gemibebe

Many thanks Laureen for the precious advice!  I actually find Ron Ron TTS for me.  It's really great to know that satin shoes do stretch so I'll go ahead and order them!   May need to contact you later for the tricks for stretching them if they end up a bit too small  TIA!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have two questions: 

1. For the ladies who have preordered the Very Galaxy's did you go with your VP size? I went with that size, but now I'm a little worried that they might be too small.

2. How do you think the Python Rolandos run? Should I go a half size up?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lilmissb

I've heard the new rolandos run smaller and narrower than previous seasons. I would normally take my decollete size (36.5) in rolandos but have been advised to take 37. I have not tried them on yet so I can't tell for sure, but wait for the ladies who have bought this season's input.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know?? I'm considering changing my new simple for the peniche but I can only get a 36.5 and I'm a 36 in VP's. Thanks!




lilmissb said:


> Ok, peniche 120's in suede, anyone know sizing? Like VP's???


----------



## Schnuggeli

*URGENT: Do the new Python Rolandos run smaller than the usual Rolandos???* 

I wear VPs, Declics in 35, and my Alti 140 in 35.5 just turned out .5 size too big... 

I think I should size up only .5 that is 35.5 in Rolandos. But all the 3 boutiques in Paris only got the ones in 36... I was hesitated when I was on the phone. I need your ladies advice!


----------



## gemibebe

I have tried the new Rolandos in the Paris boutique and I sized up 1/2.  I'm a true size 35.5, and the Rolando 36 fits me perfectly.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi there, I ordered the Ron Rons in black patent in a size 38.5 (my normal size in other shoes is 38).  Now I'm worried they will be too big as I keep reading that people go TTS in Ron Rons.  I also tried the Simples (black patent) in a 38.5 and they had huge gaps in the back.  I did try the Ron Rons in 38 and they did feel pretty tight in the toe box but maybe it would have stretched?  What does everyone think about Ron Ron sizing (in patent)?  It's a nightmare having to order shoes before trying.


----------



## sakura

My patent Ron Ron size is the same as my patent Simple size.


----------



## honeybunch

sakura said:


> My patent Ron Ron size is the same as my patent Simple size.


 
Hmm, maybe I should have just got the 38 in Ron Rons then as the Simples in a 38.5 were too big.  It's amazing what a big difference there can be in half a size!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ My Ron Rons (patent) are half a size up to my 'normal' CL size

Does anyone know what Cabaret's are like?? I've seen a pretty pink pair which are ... pretty!!!


----------



## rilokiley

For me, Ron Ron size = Simple size = US size.


----------



## javaboo

I got the Ron Ron 1/2 size bigger than my US size.

The Rolando on me fits weird. I end up getting a size 36 because of my long toes but has heel slippage. The 35.5 are good but my 4th toe hurts like crazy on my left shoe. I wear a size 35 in vp, 35.5 in np by the way.


----------



## poquito85

hi! does anyone know sizing on the very noeud shoes? I am normally between a 7.5 and an 8, but I have wide feet. In Jimmy Choo I wear a 38. Thank you!!!


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would probably go with a 38.


----------



## lv_luva

Does anyone how the Guizine runs?  Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

Hey everyone!
I'm perplexed on the sizing for the Armadillos. I found a 39.5 and have heard they run a little large, would they fit or should I look for 40-40.5?
Please help! TIA!


----------



## dreachick2384

I went down to a 38 in armadillos. Usually am 38.5.


----------



## taydev

what about ron rons and insektas? im looking at purchasing a pair on ebay. thanks


----------



## sakura

I went up half a size for the patent Ron Rons (i.e. patent Simple sizing) and one size up for the Instectikas (i.e. Decollete sizing)


----------



## rilokiley

I am TTS in both Ron Rons and Insectikas.  Is there any way you can try them on in store?  Sizing varies so much from person to person.

Judging from your sig, I'd probably get Ron Rons in 39.5 and Insectika in 40 (39.5 may work with stretching).


----------



## taydev

thanks sakura and rilokiley. I dont live in a city i have to drive far just to try them on!when i can i make trips to houston which is 3 hours from where i live. Im assuming also that i have to size up with closed toe CLs. I have a pair of armadillos and vps both size 9 and fits perfect.


----------



## Speedah

Do you guys think a 40 in the satin Castillana will be too small? I'm hoping since it's a d'orsay style it'll work... Help please!


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi experts of CL :tpfrox:. I've just bought a gorgeous evening dress from Bottega Veneta and need a pair of pumps with very high heels. What do you think about this listing?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
or
Item number: 170293131482
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## sakura

Are you referring to the sizing or the authenticity?  If it's the latter, it should be posted on the authenticate thread.


----------



## Vasilisa

I mean authenticy


----------



## ShelleyM

I searched this thread but I couldn't find anything on the Cajole bootie. Does anyone know how they run?


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, I've now got the chance to order the Ron Rons (black patent) in a size 38 or a size 38.5 and have them sent to me.  My normal size is a 38 (I don't own any other designer high heeled shoes).  Which size should I get?  I had the Decolletes in a 38.5 and they were quite tight but more bearable when I wore tights/pantyhose.  I also tried the Simples in a 38.5 and they had quite a big gap at the heel.  I think the 38 in Ron Ron might be tight in the toe area but I'm worried if I get a 38.5 they might be big at the back!  I don't like the idea of wearing insoles or grips because for that much money, you want shoes to fit properly without having to modify them!  What do people advise?  Thanks.


----------



## Evenstar

*honeybunch* - I'm a true 38 (non-CL) but usually take a 38.5 in CLs. I found that the Ron Rons are the same sizing as the simples. So I wear a 38.5 for both (patent). I do find the toe box of the Ron Ron slightly bigger compared to the simples so you should be able to get away with a 38 if you find that you get a gap in the 38.5 simples


----------



## Cerina

Not the right place to ask, but does anyone know the name of this style? I forgot it  If the price isn't getting too high these are mine! PS, do they run TTS? Hope so! Thanks.


----------



## honeybunch

Evenstar said:


> *honeybunch* - I'm a true 38 (non-CL) but usually take a 38.5 in CLs. I found that the Ron Rons are the same sizing as the simples. So I wear a 38.5 for both (patent). I do find the toe box of the Ron Ron slightly bigger compared to the simples so you should be able to get away with a 38 if you find that you get a gap in the 38.5 simples


 

Thanks!  Do you get a gap at the back?


----------



## ssangit

ssangit said:


> Thanks rilokiley.  Chaneller ,will let you know as soon as I get em!




Ok, got these...I've only tried it on one foot so far.  Strange fit for me.  I normally wear a 6-6.5 but mostly 6.5 in shoes.  Bought the Sigourney's in 37.5 and they do fit in the toe area however they are slipping off in the back...  Not sure if I will keep them yet but just wanted to give an update.

Also, anyone know how the Sharka's run?  I was able to grab a pair in 37.  I sure hope they fit b/c I can get a lot of use out of these since the heels aren't super high...


----------



## kaeleigh

ssangit said:


> Ok, got these...I've only tried it on one foot so far. Strange fit for me. I normally wear a 6-6.5 but mostly 6.5 in shoes. Bought the Sigourney's in 37.5 and they do fit in the toe area however they are slipping off in the back... Not sure if I will keep them yet but just wanted to give an update.
> 
> Also, anyone know how the Sharka's run? I was able to grab a pair in 37. I sure hope they fit b/c I can get a lot of use out of these since the heels aren't super high...


 
I wear a us 6.5 and I tried on a Sharka's in 36 and they fit. However they were a display so maybe stretched some.
 (I hope they fit you)


----------



## Speedah

Ladies, will a 39.5 in Armadillos (satin or leather) be too snug on me? I'm not terribly familiar with the D'orsay sizing... My typical sizing is below but my US size is between a 9.5-10. TIA!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello,

I need opinions please. I have not tried on any CLs yet (and don't know when I will have time to), so I'm wondering what you ladies think. I am a US size 5 (regular width M or B) in just about every shoe. Once in a while I can get away with a 5.5 but most of the time I have to put an insole. Anyway, my question is, what size do you think I can wear in CLs? I am currently looking at Lady Grant pumps. Would I be able to get a size 6 in those (since some CLs run small)? How about other styles (like the booties)?

TIA


----------



## linda83

Hello ladies,

I was wondering if rose gold VPs are TTS, as other VPs seem to be? That's my impression, but I just wanted to make sure before ordering online  Thanks so much.


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops!


----------



## idests

BagsR4Me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need opinions please. I have not tried on any CLs yet (and don't know when I will have time to), so I'm wondering what you ladies think. I am a US size 5 (regular width M or B) in just about every shoe. Once in a while I can get away with a 5.5 but most of the time I have to put an insole. Anyway, my question is, what size do you think I can wear in CLs? I am currently looking at Lady Grant pumps. Would I be able to get a size 6 in those (since some CLs run small)? How about other styles (like the booties)?
> 
> TIA



I'm no expert, but I think you first need to figure out what your "CL size" is and then reference the lists at the beginning of this thread-- or at least that's what I did. I realize you've never tried any on, but if you're nearly always a size 5, then you can probably assume your CL "TTS"  is a 35.5, to allow for the fact that CLs generally run small. 

For instance, I've figured out I'm a 39.5 in a Simple (which are considered TTS), even though I'm almost always an 8.5 or 9 in US shoes.

I did a search on Lady grants and see that someone went a half size up from their CL Size. So.... you can probably go for a 36. If you follow my (admittedly uninformed) logic.

If there is any way you can try several styles on it will really give you context for the lists in this thread!


----------



## laureenthemean

BagsR4Me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need opinions please. I have not tried on any CLs yet (and don't know when I will have time to), so I'm wondering what you ladies think. I am a US size 5 (regular width M or B) in just about every shoe. Once in a while I can get away with a 5.5 but most of the time I have to put an insole. Anyway, my question is, what size do you think I can wear in CLs? I am currently looking at Lady Grant pumps. Would I be able to get a size 6 in those (since some CLs run small)? How about other styles (like the booties)?
> 
> TIA



You should really try some on if you can.  The smaller sizes tend to run pretty TTS.


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> You should really try some on if you can. The smaller sizes tend to run pretty TTS.


 
I agree, I am a US size 6.5 and most (NOT all) cl's I wear a 36.5.

If you can't try any on... find your "foot twin" on here. Do a search there is a thread about who wears what size. Then you can always ask that person if they know what size they wear in XYZ style.


----------



## taydev

Speedah said:


> Ladies, will a 39.5 in Armadillos (satin or leather) be too snug on me? I'm not terribly familiar with the D'orsay sizing... My typical sizing is below but my US size is between a 9.5-10. TIA!


 I find the armadillos to run TTS. I have them in satin.


----------



## rilokiley

linda83 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if rose gold VPs are TTS, as other VPs seem to be? That's my impression, but I just wanted to make sure before ordering online  Thanks so much.



Sizing for the rose gold VP's is the same as for regular VP's 

People either take it true to their US size or 1/2 size up.  Smaller sizes and those with narrow-medium width feet are usually TTS.


----------



## rilokiley

idests said:


> I'm no expert, but I think you first need to figure out what your "CL size" is and then reference the lists at the beginning of this thread-- or at least that's what I did. I realize you've never tried any on, but if you're nearly always a size 5, then you can probably assume your CL "TTS"  is a 35.5, to allow for the fact that CLs generally run small.
> 
> For instance, I've figured out I'm a 39.5 in a Simple (which are considered TTS), even though I'm almost always an 8.5 or 9 in US shoes.
> 
> I did a search on Lady grants and see that someone went a half size up from their CL Size. So.... you can probably go for a 36. If you follow my (admittedly uninformed) logic.
> 
> If there is any way you can try several styles on it will really give you context for the lists in this thread!



I'm going to have to disagree... like *kaeleigh*, my US size is a 6.5, and my CL "TTS" is 36.5.  Those with smaller sizes (like BagsR4Me) are more true to their US size.  I think a 36 in the Lady Grant would be too big.


----------



## Speedah

^^
Thanks tay!


----------



## *Sophie*

Helloo 
Quick question, hope this is the right place 

I'm a 39 in declic, what shall i do about the rolando? Same size?
Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Rolandos run narrow and small. I size up one full size from US for rolandos. Some people are TTS. Best to get some advice from someone your size. I'm down in the 35-36!


----------



## *Sophie*

Thanks! Does anyone else have any clues?


----------



## idests

*rilokiley*, like I said, I'm no expert!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi ladies! How do catwoman run? I've heard they run big. Is that true? If I'm 38.5 declic would a 39.5 catwoman be too big? Thanks!


----------



## linda83

rilokiley said:


> Sizing for the rose gold VP's is the same as for regular VP's
> 
> People either take it true to their US size or 1/2 size up.  Smaller sizes and those with narrow-medium width feet are usually TTS.



Thanks for the advice, rilokiley!!


----------



## sakura

*Sophie* said:


> Helloo
> Quick question, hope this is the right place
> 
> I'm a 39 in declic, what shall i do about the rolando? Same size?
> Thanks!



My Declic size is generally half a size down from the Rolando.


----------



## genharky04

I'm going to pre-order a pair of black nappa Rolandos from NM, and was hoping you girls could offer me some help on the sizing. My true size is a 7.5 (37.5) and i have a pair of  black patent decollete in a 38.5. They are OK in the toe box, but loose in the heel. Should I go with the 38.5 in the Rolando too, or should i go with the 38 and hope for some stretching?


----------



## sakura

I would go with the 38.  My Rolando size is half a size down from the Decollete size.


----------



## genharky04

sakura said:


> I would go with the 38.  My Rolando size is half a size down from the Decollete size.



thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Hi ladies! How do catwoman run? I've heard they run big. Is that true? If I'm 38.5 declic would a 39.5 catwoman be too big? Thanks!



I've never heard that; I've heard they run very narrow, but I still think the 39.5 would be too big.


----------



## dreachick2384

Laureen, thanks for being my voice of reason


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry!  I think you'd probably need a 38.5 or 39 at most.


----------



## BagsR4Me

*idests, laureenthemean & kaeleigh*--Thank you all for the great advice. So I got up off my lazy butt and went to Saks today to try on some CLs. Larueen, you were absolutely right! I am a size 5 in CLs (same as my US size). I can get away with a 5.5 (with insoles). The booties I want (I believe they're called the Inverness) are not available in a size 5, so I've ordered the 5.5. I'm so excited! These are my 1st CL shoes.  Yay! I can't wait to get them.

I'm so glad I asked you ladies for help before buying the size 6. These are a final sale and I would not have been able to send them back. Thanks again for your help with this.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Glad it worked out!


----------



## BagsR4Me

rilokiley said:


> I'm going to have to disagree... like *kaeleigh*, my US size is a 6.5, and my CL "TTS" is 36.5.  Those with smaller sizes (like BagsR4Me) are more true to their US size.  I think a 36 in the Lady Grant would be too big.



*rilokiley*--Sorry, I just noticed your reply. I didn't see it earlier. Thank you (as well) for your advice. The 36 would definitely be too big.


----------



## taydev

congrats bagsR4me!


----------



## rilokiley

BagsR4Me said:


> *rilokiley*--Sorry, I just noticed your reply. I didn't see it earlier. Thank you (as well) for your advice. The 36 would definitely be too big.



You're welcome!  Congrats on the Inverness!


----------



## lilmissb

BagsR4Me said:


> *rilokiley*--Sorry, I just noticed your reply. I didn't see it earlier. Thank you (as well) for your advice. The 36 would definitely be too big.


 

Congrats! The Inverness is one of the only booties I like. Can't wait for your modelling pics!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Is there a difference in sizing between the 85mm and 100mm Ron Rons? I have a pair of 37.5 on their way in the 100mm and according to my lengthy research on here they *should* fit, maybe with slight heel gap. But then I realised that none of the posts really said whether they were talking about the 85mm or the 100mm. I hope they're the same!


----------



## Chins4

Need some advice on the Neurones ladies  Now ideally I would want these in a 37 (9.25" insole) but there's a pair of suede 36.5s (9" insole) on Fleabay at the moment - in your opinion, could I make these work?


----------



## idests

Congrats *bagsR4me*! I'm glad you tried them on-- this way you know for sure what your base CL size is and you can start stalking online deals!


----------



## LavenderIce

I went to the BH boutique and I wanted to share my sizing on a few styles I tried on.

*TURBELLA*--My usual CL size is 37 and in a 37 these felt bigger than d'orsay styles (satin and leather Armadillo and leopard pony Sevillana) I have tried on in the past.  I wouldn't necessarily size down because the length was perfect, just there was little room in the toebox.  For those who feel their feet are too wide for d'orsays, these might work.

*OPEN CLIC*--I tried these on in a 37 and there was a lot of two cleavage.  I was afraid the fit would be similar to the Declics which do not work for me, but they felt better.

*ROLANDO BOUCLE*--This was the biggest surprise for me.  I thought the toebox would be as narrow as the Rolando and Rolande, but they were not.  The toebox felt wider and the vamp was not as low, so there was not as much toe cleavage that you would expect.  For reference I would go with a 37 in these, whereas in the Rolando or Rolande I would go with a 37.5 in the patent or suede.


----------



## hya_been

How do the Scissor Girls fit?  I'm a US 9.5 (narrow 10) and the only pair of Louboutins that I've tried on were Som1s in 40.  They were too tight!  Wondering if a scissor girl in a 40 is at all larger?


----------



## laureenthemean

The Som1s run very small.  I think most people get the Scissor Girl TTS.


----------



## hya_been

Thank you!!!


----------



## lilmissb

hya_been said:


> How do the Scissor Girls fit? I'm a US 9.5 (narrow 10) and the only pair of Louboutins that I've tried on were Som1s in 40. They were too tight! Wondering if a scissor girl in a 40 is at all larger?


 
I got my Scissor Girls in my usual CL size (36) and truth be told I could have got them in my US size 35.5. I have heel grips and gel pads to get them to fit without slippage. 35 I think would be too small for me although if I got suede I would probably be ok with 35 with stretching. Hope that helps!

For any CCLOers lurking around here they were my loophole shoes!!! LOL! I only got them yesterday so haven't had a chance to upload photos of my new babies!


----------



## hya_been

Thanks!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you ladies. I will post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi girls ! 

Who tried ALTADAMA ?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198901&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=452507001521

Do they run smaller or not?
Thank you


----------



## lilmissb

In the altadama watersnake I took my usual CL size of 36 (half up from US).


----------



## Vasilisa

Thanks a lot


----------



## I-shop

I wear 38 for decollete patent, should I stick to 38 for rolando patent or python? or 1/2 size up?


----------



## LavenderIce

I-shop said:


> I wear 38 for decollete patent, should I stick to 38 for rolando patent or python? or 1/2 size up?


 
You should be okay with a 38 for the Rolando in any material.


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Need some advice on the Neurones ladies  Now ideally I would want these in a 37 (9.25" insole) but there's a pair of suede 36.5s (9" insole) on Fleabay at the moment - in your opinion, could I make these work?


 
Anyone?


----------



## rilokiley

sorry *Chins*... I've never tried it on.  I think *ashakes* has these?  Maybe if you PM her, she can help


----------



## javaboo

*Chins*: With a 9 inch insole it sounds like it fits me and I'm a size 35. I haven't tried the Neurones though but I don't think I would get them in a 36.5. I'd probably go for the 35/35.5 depending on how wide the insoles are. I don't want any toes hanging off the insoles for these (my only concern). I think 36.5 can work but maybe you should ask for the width measurements just to make sure.


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins--I tried it on in a 37.5.  In order to avoid toe overhang, I would not go smaller than that.  We're somewhat close in size, but for you, I think the smallest would be 37.


----------



## la lola

Most of you (by now) probably know how do DECLIC (suede) run??
Help!! TIA


----------



## Speedah

How do the New Simples with the 120mm heel run? Would a 41.5 be too big on me? Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Declics usually run TTS or half size up for most people. I would probably need 35.5 or more comfortably the 36 which is my usual CL size. I don't own any though.

New Simples with the platform ran TTS & half size up for me. Confusing but smaller sizes are more TTS. the 36 would need heel grips and the 35.5 may have needed stretching.


----------



## carlinha

sorry ladies if i am being incredibly redundant, but i don't have the stamina to go back hundreds of pages...

normally a *35.5-36.5* in most of my louboutins... specifically 36 in VP (but can do 35.5) and 36-36.5 in decolletes...

how do *pigalle 70mm* run?  can i make a 35.5 work?

also, *yoyo 85mm*... do i have to go larger than the VP in this style?  should i go with 35.5 or 36.5?

thanks!!!


----------



## sakura

carlinha said:


> sorry ladies if i am being incredibly redundant, but i don't have the stamina to go back hundreds of pages...
> 
> normally a *35.5-36.5* in most of my louboutins... specifically 36 in VP (but can do 35.5) and 36-36.5 in decolletes...
> 
> how do *pigalle 70mm* run?  can i make a 35.5 work?
> 
> also, *yoyo 85mm*... do i have to go larger than the VP in this style?  should i go with 35.5 or 36.5?
> 
> thanks!!!



Based on the current sizing of the VPs -- I seem to have gone half a size down  -- both the 70mm pigalle and the 85mm yoyo should be your VP size.


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha, my sizing is odd. I have to go TTS or down for peep toes depending on the size of the peep toe. P.S. are you looking at the neon orange yoyos mushroom city has? I love that colour.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> Based on the current sizing of the VPs -- I seem to have gone half a size down  -- both the 70mm pigalle and the 85mm yoyo should be your VP size.


 

Do you mean that with the new season VP's you have to go half size down compared to other VP's? If so then if I normall y do 35.5 to 36 in VP's I should look at doing 35-35.5???


----------



## carlinha

yeah i am looking at mushroomcity's neon orange yoyos... she has them onsale for $100 less than original listing price!  i have been eyeing them for a long time, but now, i don't think there should be a reason why i shouldn't get them...

ideally i would get a 36, but she only has 35.5 and 36.5... although i can do VP in 35.5, i have heard that the toebox in yoyos is smaller, so i am leaning towards 36.5, and if it is too loose, i can always pad it up... what do you think?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Do you mean that with the new season VP's you have to go half size down compared to other VP's? If so then if I normall y do 35.5 to 36 in VP's I should look at doing 35-35.5???



Yes, I have gone down half a size.  But that is in comparison to a VP that was released in 2007 though.


----------



## sakura

carlinha said:


> yeah i am looking at mushroomcity's neon orange yoyos... she has them onsale for $100 less than original listing price!  i have been eyeing them for a long time, but now, i don't think there should be a reason why i shouldn't get them...
> 
> ideally i would get a 36, but she only has 35.5 and 36.5... although i can do VP in 35.5, i have heard that the toebox in yoyos is smaller, so i am leaning towards 36.5, and if it is too loose, i can always pad it up... what do you think?



Well, I've tried the 85mm yoyo in my TTS and the length is ok, but boy does the toebox hurt!  I've been able to go up half as size with the yoyo too so I think the 36.5 may be ok.


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> yeah i am looking at mushroomcity's neon orange yoyos... she has them onsale for $100 less than original listing price! i have been eyeing them for a long time, but now, i don't think there should be a reason why i shouldn't get them...
> 
> ideally i would get a 36, but she only has 35.5 and 36.5... although i can do VP in 35.5, i have heard that the toebox in yoyos is smaller, so i am leaning towards 36.5, and if it is too loose, i can always pad it up... what do you think?


 
Yeah you can def pad up but it's a pain in a** to stretch patent sometimes. The 35.5 might be a bit small for you. It'd probably be too small for me too but because of my traingle shaped toes I can fit a 35 in the Iowa 70mm which I found quite bizarre. If the Iowa toe box is the same as the yoyo 85 I would have to go with 35.5. Patent also takes a while to stretch. My patent heels have finally stretched after 2 years!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

carlinha said:


> yeah i am looking at mushroomcity's neon orange yoyos... she has them onsale for $100 less than original listing price! i have been eyeing them for a long time, but now, i don't think there should be a reason why i shouldn't get them...
> 
> ideally i would get a 36, but she only has 35.5 and 36.5... although i can do VP in 35.5, i have heard that the toebox in yoyos is smaller, so i am leaning towards 36.5, and if it is too loose, i can always pad it up... what do you think?


 I count my VPs as my "true" CL size and I have to go half size up from that for Yoyos. The insole lengths are not the same even when the sizes are identical. In my VP 37 the insole is 9.5 inches, and on the Yoyo 37.5 it is 9.5 inches. Hope that helps a bit?


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Java & Lav  Just as well I resisted the urge to to BIN LOL


----------



## Speedah

I saw a few different things about the Twistochats in terms of sizing. Would a 40 work for me since it's a slingback (my sizing is below)? 

Also, I just came to the conclusion that Jet may be my shoe twin.


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies with Sometimes ... how are they sizing wise?


----------



## carlinha

shoeaddict1979 said:


> I count my VPs as my "true" CL size and I have to go half size up from that for Yoyos. The insole lengths are not the same even when the sizes are identical. In my VP 37 the insole is 9.5 inches, and on the Yoyo 37.5 it is 9.5 inches. Hope that helps a bit?



thanks shoeaddict!!!  that is very helpful... i am going to go with the 36.5, 1/2 size up from my VP size...


----------



## LaDonna

Hello all.  I need advice on about what size I should get in the Mini Bout's?  I'm an 8-8.5 US.  I only have 1 pair of CL's which are the C'est Moi's in a size 40.  I was thinking maybe a 39 should be fine, but I'm not sure.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I'm thinking 39, too


----------



## ylime

LaDonna said:


> Hello all.  I need advice on about what size I should get in the Mini Bout's?  I'm an 8-8.5 US.  I only have 1 pair of CL's which are the C'est Moi's in a size 40.  I was thinking maybe a 39 should be fine, but I'm not sure.



I'm the same size as you, and a 39 fit me fine.


----------



## LaDonna

Thanks *rilokiley* and *ylime*!


----------



## jopapeto

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> can anyone help me w/ neurone (sp?) sizing ... i really want these!!!


 
 Hi, my neurone is 1/2 size up my size and they fit ok
My size is 36 or 6 US my neurone 36,5 or 6,5 US


----------



## shoeaddict1979

carlinha said:


> thanks shoeaddict!!! that is very helpful... i am going to go with the 36.5, 1/2 size up from my VP size...


 Great! You could always check the insole length with the seller, just to be doubly sure it's the same as your VP. I don't think the toe box is any smaller than the VP, it's just that because of the way the vamp is wrapped around the platform in the VP, it has more room to spread out if you know what I mean.


----------



## shopaholic11

Hi ladies! I tried to search this entire thread, but I didn't see anything about Ron Ron patent pumps, do they run TTS?

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/trenduet/November 08/DSC09748.jpg

^ that's a pic of them.

Also, I read in one of the threads about some (of the few) authentic sellers on eBay. Was trenduet one of them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sakura

*shopaholic11*, people on the board usually go up half a size in this style, although I think those with narrow feet have managed with TTS.  And yes, trenduet is an authentic seller.


----------



## aa12

how do the alti 140mm run??


----------



## justkell

how do the scissor girls run? i've heard TTS but i still don't know what size i would be. i wear a 38.5 in NP, 39 in decollete, 39 in cest moi bootie, and i tried on suede declics and patent simples in 39 and my feet just slipped out of both as i walked...so what would i be in the scissor, preferably the satin ones,  not the leather or suede...thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sounds like you'd be a 38 in the Scissor Girl.


----------



## justkell

thanks laureen, that's what i was thinking!


----------



## savvysgirl

I know alot of you have Minibouts so could someone help me with sizing? How do they run? I guess my closest style to the Mini's is the VP's in which i take a 40. 
I've seen a pair i want but they are a 41 ..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would say they run smaller than the VP.  My VP size is 38.5, I had the Minibout in 39.  They fit perfectly, but it's kind of a weird cut.  The toes were very tight.


----------



## cllover

How do Joli Neoud Dorsets run?  Probably 1/2 size smaller from my usual CL size?


----------



## sakura

*cllover*, I found them TTS.


----------



## cllover

Thanks, Sakura.  I wear mostly 35.5, but 35s work for a couple of styles, too.  There are a few joli noeud dorsets, yellow and red, in size 35 on ebay, but I think I will wait for one in blue after all.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Laureen* .. So if im a 40 in vp's do you think a 41 would be ok or slightly too big?


----------



## laureenthemean

I think they'd be slightly big.


----------



## savvysgirl

Snifffffff. 
I bid on those lovely beige mini's as the seller advertised them as a 7. I assumed it was a 40. The seller msgd me today saying she forgot to say in the listing they are a 41


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, they still might work, but I'm not sure.  Sizing in the Minibout is pretty weird.


----------



## lilmissb

cllover said:


> Thanks, Sakura.  I wear mostly 35.5, but 35s work for a couple of styles, too.  There are a few joli noeud dorsets, yellow and red, in size 35 on ebay, but I think I will wait for one in blue after all.



Hey cllover, I usually wear a 35.5 US and my usual CL size is 36 but I have bought a pair in 35 so I will let you know if it's too small or just right. I'm hoping just right! ush:


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Well, they still might work, but I'm not sure.  Sizing in the Minibout is pretty weird.



I think i remember seeing a few people saying they go half a size up, some full size. I think *shockboogie* said her pink minibouts are tts!! So yeah i can see sizing can be weird on them!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

I collected my exquisite and divine patent 100mm Ron Rons from the PO today and they fit perfectly! I'm a 37 in nearly all CL open toe styles (but 37.5 for Yoyo) and I went for a 37.5 in the Ron Ron. I am so relieved - they fit like a dream! Of course the toe is narrow and the heel is a bit roomy, but that seems to be the deal with all CLs.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, shoeaddict! I'm so happy for you. Where did you get them from? I forget, is 37 your TTS US or CL?


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> Yeah, shoeaddict! I'm so happy for you. Where did you get them from? I forget, is 37 your TTS US or CL?


 Thanks lilmissb! I am so, so relieved they fit, they were keeping me awake at night when they were in transit, lol. I got these from Pam Jenkins in Edinburgh. She is lovely, highly recommended. Not really sure if 37 is my TTS US - I know most of the CLs seem to fit me in a 37, so I'm taking that to be my TTS. I bought some runners at the Athelete's Foot the other day and on that old school metal measurement thingy I'm a size 7.5 (they sold me size 8 runners which baffles me, since last time I got a 7.5 and before that a 7 - maybe my feet are growing - what a horrible thought!). All my other non-CL shoes range from 36-37.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm....yeah sizing is odd. Maye the 8's were for the sock? That's the only reason I could think of or that they didn't have 7.5 in stock. I don't think they're growing just the shoes are getting smaller  Pam Jenkins was super cheap but didn't have any in my size. How long did they take to get here?


----------



## javaboo

My Jolie are TTS except I think they have a heel gap now so I might have been able to go 1/2 size down except they don't make it that small!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm....yeah sizing is odd. Maye the 8's were for the sock? That's the only reason I could think of or that they didn't have 7.5 in stock. I don't think they're growing just the shoes are getting smaller  Pam Jenkins was super cheap but didn't have any in my size. How long did they take to get here?


 That's correct, they make you buy a half size bigger to fit a sock and so your toes don't touch the end. I bought them from Pam on Friday morning her time, and they got here on Wednesday, which is pretty good!


----------



## hya_been

So I've looked through the majority of this forum and come to the conclusion that I have no idea what my True Louboutin size could be.  I've only ever tried on some Som1s, but they are sized really small.  They were a 40 and I think I needed a 41. I'm wondering how VPs in kid leather would fit.  I'm a US 9.5-10 normal width... would a 40 in the VPs be alright, or should I be looking for 40.5?

Oh and the pair I'm looking at have been worn, so there's a chance they've stretched.  Do the leather VP's stretch over time?
TIA!


----------



## Speedah

Hya, you sound like another shoe twin of mine. I have VPs in patent (which I've heard run slightly smaller and stretch less than kid) in a 40. They're snug but definitely fit. I also have a pair of VPs in the Blue Glittart (kind of like patent) in a 40.5 and they fit a bit more comfortably.

The kid does stretch a little but a 40 or 40.5 would probably work for you just depending on if you like your shoes a little more snug. If the 40s to tight it's easier to stretch anyway.


----------



## samina

can you let me know how 100 pigalles run? Im a 36.5/37 in simples


----------



## lilith240484

hello there! my pvs rosegold in 39 are a bit small and i want to buy a nude one .
should i search for a 39.5 or the local shoe fixer can strech them a bit?


----------



## jopapeto

lilith240484 said:


> hello there! my pvs rosegold in 39 are a bit small and i want to buy a nude one .
> should i search for a 39.5 or the local shoe fixer can strech them a bit?


 
Hello lilith 
Do not take too large, but my very prives TTS too, idem of my size normal not CL


----------



## jopapeto

Hello
I see that many ladies take a little too large their CL. Look at the photographs in post pics, you will see that much has of too with the heel.


----------



## lilith240484

sorry !!noob to site! what is TTS?


----------



## jopapeto

lilith240484 said:


> sorry !!noob to site! what is TTS?


 
true to size= TTS

look at the photographs in post pics, much ladies are take often too large blow they have too much with the back, I prefer to take righter because shoes are always given.
except some exceptions of models Cl, or of the shape of the foot


----------



## jopapeto

My CL size 36 for this models
ALTADAMA TTS
CITY GIRL TTS
EN PASSANT better TTS
MAD MARY TTS
NEURONE 1/2 Size UP
O MY SLINGS TTS or 1/2UP stronger foot or toes longer
ORLAN T STRAP TTS
PRIVATITA TTS
TRESCOBALDI 1/2 Size UP
VERY PRIVE TTS


----------



## nillacobain

how do New Simples run?


----------



## dreachick2384

Happy sunday everyone! 
What can you lovely ladies tell me about rolandos? I hear they run smallish. I'm looking at possibly pre-ordering the black nappa ones from NM's website soon. Here's my sizing rundown:
38.5 nappa declic
39 leopard pony sabotage
38 patent grease o my sling, but only workable due to quite the stretching endeavor and getting the sling part lengthened 
38 armadillo--perfect in length, but I know d'orsays are odd at times, they are a bit narrow on my bigger foot though
38.5 patent vp on the way (tuesday!!!!!), which I think will fit well due to them generally running TTS, but will find out soon

Screwy thing is I have wide feet and narrow heels. Annoying combination ush:. I know the nappa will stretch a decent amount since my declic did that. So do I go 38.5 or 39 in the rolandos? Thank you!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you need the 39.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think you need the 39.


 

Thanks! The good thing with NM is that they are good with exchanges and such too.....


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict1979 said:


> That's correct, they make you buy a half size bigger to fit a sock and so your toes don't touch the end. I bought them from Pam on Friday morning her time, and they got here on Wednesday, which is pretty good!




That's pretty quick!!! Yeah though as I think more than 3-5 days is too long to wait. LOL! I'm impatient.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Speedah - that's awesome.  All my friends have smaller feet than me, so shoe twins is pretty cool in my mind!


----------



## kaeleigh

nillacobain said:


> how do New Simples run?


 
Please keep in mind, I think they run different for different sizes.
I'm a US 6.5 and they are TTS 36.5 for me.


----------



## lilmissb

Question, if peniche 120's fit sorta like VP's and my VP size is 35.5 or 36 with heel grips can do you think I'll be able to fit the peniche 120 in suede in 36.5 or will that be too big? I'm thinking too big but I just want to make sure I def can't fit it. 

Also, what do people pad their shoes with to get them to fit? I've tried gel pads & heel grips. What can you use that's removeable so that in summer I can fit my fat expanded foot in and in winter I can put it in to fit the shoe? Just half soles?

Thanks guys!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It sounds like the 36.5 would be too big.


----------



## kaeleigh

*Hi lilmissb*
Laureen is right, they would be too big for you...sorry.
 I am a US 6.5 and a 36 peniche 120's leather fit me, I don't think the suede would fit that different.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks guys! I thought that might be the case with the suede peniche.  I wonder if the boutiques still have the 120s...

I'm kinda rethinking my peeptoe sizing as I have the SG's in 36 and they're half a size too small.

BTW, if I can do VP's in 36 with heel grips, what do you think my chances are of bling blings in 36.5? I'm thinking maybe a bit big even though they run a bit smaller than VP's.


----------



## ronsdiva

samina said:


> can you let me know how 100 pigalles run? Im a 36.5/37 in simples



They ran TTS for me, ie, I take a 40 in simples & vp's and I wear a 40 in 100 pigalles.


----------



## singtong

hey I have the rolando patent in 37.5 but my right foot is always a little squeezed in  so for the rolando nappa leather, shall i stick with the 37.5 because i envision it stretching further, or shall i size up to 38? length of 37.5 if fine, I have wide feet so i'm one of those people with length 37-37.5 but width 38-38.5


----------



## dreachick2384

More rolando help for me as well! I was asking a day or two ago about rolandos also. I'm 38.5 declic, 38.5 vp, 39 sabotage, tried 39 in decollete patent, good in width, but heel slippage. My feet are rather wide, I'm probably us 8 in length, but I almost always end up getting 8.5 for width. My goal for the week is to pre-order black nappa rolandos from nm, but I don't know if I should go 38.5 or 39. Laureen was thinkin 39, and I was too. But I was doing more reading on here, and saw all kinds of info on rolandos, like go 1/2 up from declic, same as declic, 1/2 down from decollete (and those slipped off my heel in 39).....So I'm confused. I imagine nappa will stretch, and I don't want them to end up too big, but I need width. Do these generally run narrow? AHHHHHH HELP!!!!!!

Thank you!!!!!! As many responses as possible are great!!!!!!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Dear Ladies in the know, sorry if this is not where to ask, but I can't find the size thread and I spent 145 mins looking...

In a nutshell, I've spotted lovely burgundy simple 85 but am worried anout the size.

Ii have tried ronrons in a 39 and 39.5 and the 39.5 fell off and the 39 hurt my foot surgery (I have had bones fused in my 2nd and 3rd toes on Right foot!!) and so I returned them.

I brought beautiful decollettes in a 39.5 and they crippled me so I sold them too.

I am hunting for the perfect CL shoe and have settled on the simple as a great place to start and have spoken to the flagship store in Knightsbridge UK and the lovely lady there suggested I plump for a 39 as the kid leather is so soft it will give. She told me of the sock trick and I was very happy.

I then saw the 39.5 and am sorely tempted, but I think they will be a tad too big. In your experience and knowledge, does anyone think I could make these work and if so, what would you recommend please. I will be grateful for all experience and advice. All of my non CL shoes are a 39!!

TIA


----------



## Alice1979

I found simple 85 run tts since there's more toe room. You could probably make the 39.5 work by using heel grips in the back of the shoe.


----------



## aeross

I think the 39.5 will be too big 

I struggle with the simples to be honest, they are soft leather but they're cut low and the toe box ends right on the joint in the toe I broke.

I'm a 40.5 in most CL's though the Toebox of a 41 and the heel of a 40.5 is probably my best mix !. In simple 85's that I have tried on I've been between a 40 and 40.5 

HTH


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Oh blimey, my toes are not cute and so I want to dress them in lovley shoes as naked they have many many scars!!!!  I was hoping that everyone would say that they would work and an insole and heel grip would do the trick, but in my heart, I thought the leather was too soft and would stretch and so get even bigger!!!!  Bugger...back to the drawing board. Thanks girls!


----------



## aeross

If you don't want your toes on display I'd definately avoid the larger size as it shows of loads of toe cleavage 

The ones I do have are a size too big and they show loads off 

x


----------



## mymonkeymoos

I don't mind too much as they all point forward now - tee hee, but I can't get to London easily and so much leave it all to the power of the internet!!!

Will see what other ladoes suggest and take an average...but I can see that I don't want to walk out of them either - need them for 10th wedding anniversary


----------



## laureenthemean

The Rolando does run narrow.  I went half a size up from my other shoes (Declic, VP, Pigalle 100).


----------



## hah116

Hello all!

I do not have any retailers within a 3 hour radius of my home that sell CLs. I made a special trip to try on several pairs so that I could determine my CL size. I would have loved to make a purchase at the time, but they did not have what I was looking for.

I wear a 39 in kid leather Very Prives, but needed a 39.5 in suede Declics and kid leather Simples. 

What size would you recommend for leather or satin Scissor Girls, leather Armadillos, and for Very Noeuds?

Thanks!


----------



## singtong

leather armadillos have a lot of stretch, mine were TTS, so my nine west size is 7W and my armadillo's were 37 too.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks again Laureen. 
Any other Rolando owners out there?


----------



## fleurdelys

dreachick2384 said:


> Thanks again Laureen.
> Any other Rolando owners out there?



My rolandos are 1/2 up from VP also.  I definitely need the toe room.


----------



## nillacobain

*NEW SIMPLES*



kaeleigh said:


> Please keep in mind, I think they run different for different sizes.
> I'm a US 6.5 and they are TTS 36.5 for me.


 
I'm EU 37
I don't have any CLs. The new simples would be my first one.


----------



## tresjoliex

Sizing on the Very Prives70 in comparison to the simple 70?


----------



## hah116

I am still looking for advice on these shoes. I am considering an eBay auction that is going to end in the next 24 hours so help is needed please!

I wear a 39 in kid leather Very Prives, but needed a 39.5 in suede Declics and kid leather Simples. 

What size would you recommend for leather or satin Scissor Girls, leather Armadillos, and for *Very Noeuds*?


----------



## ceseeber

Expertise needed please:
I'd like to order the Ms. Boxe in python and am unsure which size I need. I hope to get it right, since returning them for a different size will be near to impossible.

I wear a 39.5 in VP, Privatita, 40 in Decollete, 39 in Pigalle and have a narrow foot. I do understand that python tends to stretch.

Your recommendation would be...?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Belladiva79

these would be my first CL's, i am a size 7.5 in regular shoes, what size would i be in the Very Prive 70 mm? TIA!


----------



## sakura

Belladiva79 said:


> these would be my first CL's, i am a size 7.5 in regular shoes, what size would i be in the Very Prive 70 mm? TIA!



Depending on how wide your feet are, you could probably fit a 37.5 or 38.


----------



## hya_been

Do the super decolletes fit differently than regular decolletes?


----------



## sakura

*hya_been*, do you mean the decolzep?  I go down half a size from my decollete.


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> Expertise needed please:
> I'd like to order the Ms. Boxe in python and am unsure which size I need. I hope to get it right, since returning them for a different size will be near to impossible.
> 
> I wear a 39.5 in VP, Privatita, 40 in Decollete, 39 in Pigalle and have a narrow foot. I do understand that python tends to stretch.
> 
> Your recommendation would be...?
> Many thanks in advance.


 

bump-ity-bump...I'd love to place the order soon as the british pound is getting weaker, any help would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks for Rolando advice. I decided to preorder the 39. I got my black patent VP's today in a 38.5, and they are the right size. A little heel slippage but definitely need that size for the width. Hence, 39 Rolando should give me enough width. Hopefully length isn't too long...


----------



## laureenthemean

sakura said:


> *hya_been*, do you mean the decolzep?  I go down half a size from my decollete.



The Super Decollete is basically a Decolzep with a thick heel.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

samina said:


> can you let me know how 100 pigalles run? Im a 36.5/37 in simples


Hey Samina, most people advise to go a half to full size *down* in the Pigalle. I tried them and found this sizing advice to be correct.


----------



## rilokiley

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Hey Samina, most people advise to go a half to full size *down* in the Pigalle. I tried them and found this sizing advice to be correct.



Not for the Pigalle 100.  For the 120, most people go 1/2 to a full size down.  For the 100, most people go TTS.  I have narrow feet and could have also gone 1/2 size down, but with heel grips, TTS was perfect.


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Horray, finally got my simple 85 today, but alas, they seem long. The lady in the London flagship store suggested I go for a 39 based on my usual shoe size and the fact ronrons 39 is too small but the 39.5 is far too big. There appears to be a big gap and the end and if i wear stockings, they do not stay on!!!  Is this common as I fear a 38.5 will be too small. Do you have any great tips on making them work apart from heel grips as the gaps too big!!!


----------



## hya_been

So a Super Decollete in a 41.5 is going to be rather large?  I think I'm a 41 in Som1s and Decolletes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I would stick to your Decollete size for the Super Decollete.


----------



## sakura

laureenthemean said:


> The Super Decollete is basically a Decolzep with a thick heel.



I didn't know that.  Thanks *laureen*!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

rilokiley said:


> Not for the Pigalle 100. For the 120, most people go 1/2 to a full size down. For the 100, most people go TTS. I have narrow feet and could have also gone 1/2 size down, but with heel grips, TTS was perfect.


 Good point *rilokiley!* I forgot that the shorter heeled Pigalles are different size wise. Mr. Louboutin sure likes to keep it interesting, eh?!


----------



## lilmissb

*IMMEDIATE HELP PLEASE!  *

Should I get 36 or 36.5 in rolandos?

35.5 SG's
35.5 or 36 VP's
36 or 36.5 OMS
36 Penny Girl flats
36 or 36.5 Decollete (36 is a bit tight on the left foot but may stretch)

Thanks! ush:


----------



## sakura

36 in Rolandos may work better for you.


----------



## lilmissb

thanks sakura! I was kinda leaning towards 36...and suede stretches anyway.


----------



## Leescah

How does the Margarita run? I can't seem to find any reference to it in here? TIA!


----------



## Speedah

I have heard that the Helmuts run large. Are they similar in sizing to the Pigalle 120s? I wear a 40 in those, would a 40 in Helmuts be too big still or should I go down to a 39.5 (or lower)?

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I believe that while many are TTS in the Pigalle 120, almost everyone sizes down for the Helmut.


----------



## caterpillar

Do black patent decolletes stretch? The 36.5 fit fine at the store (37 had a tiny space between my heel and the shoe) but now that I'm wearing them around the house my toes seem to go numb a bit! Not super uncomfortable but I imagine as soon as I step out I'll be in hell.

Should I go back and get the 37s? But I'm afraid they'll stretch out so much because the 37s would probably need the heel grips in the bag (eventually I could add toe pads too, but that would be later).


----------



## lilmissb

^From what I've heard they will stretch after a couple of wears!


----------



## sakura

caterpillar said:


> Do black patent decolletes stretch? The 36.5 fit fine at the store (37 had a tiny space between my heel and the shoe) but now that I'm wearing them around the house my toes seem to go numb a bit! Not super uncomfortable but I imagine as soon as I step out I'll be in hell.
> 
> Should I go back and get the 37s? But I'm afraid they'll stretch out so much because the 37s would probably need the heel grips in the bag (eventually I could add toe pads too, but that would be later).



Don't worry, the 36.5 will stretch!


----------



## caterpillar

^^ i'm worried now b/c they are DEFINITELY a snug fit even just at home.. I can get it on but it takes a little extra effort than normal.


----------



## sakura

The Decolletes are notorious for that.  It may take 2-3 tries before they break in.


----------



## dreachick2384

Question--How does the alti pump run? I'm pondering them on footcandy.com in black leather. I think they are the 140. They only have a 39. I'm 38.5 vp and declic. Thoughts?


----------



## linda83

Does anyone know how the Hai fit? I couldn't find anything about them in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## honu

I have the Hai and I sized down half a size. Then again I'm a TTS for Ernesta and Simple (I have narrow feet). I think the toebox is pretty narrow so I would size up, depending on how wide your feet are.


----------



## lilgooseberry

ok im totally panicked atm
i've found pair of armadillos in london in red but they only have a half a size down from my ts which is.... 38 n i wear 38.5... n i only have 15 mins to decide now!!!!

so can ny one hlep, i've been searchin this thread but im just not getting ny where >.<


----------



## sakura

*lilgooseberry*, is that your CL TTS?  I've managed to go half a size down from my  VP size.


----------



## dreachick2384

Get the 38, I'm 38.5 vp and have 38 armadillos.


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh wow thanx so so so much 
yea it is my cl tts ==>38.5
but they only have 38


----------



## dreachick2384

Good luck! I think those will work for you. I avoided heel slippage by going down. D'orsay's are funny creatures.


----------



## sakura

*lilgooseberry*, I think they will work.  That style is pretty forgiving because of the d'orsay cut.


----------



## lilgooseberry

aw thank you thank you thank you =D
just ordered them but no confirmation email yet =S


----------



## Speedah

Once you get them post pics!!!


----------



## linda83

honu said:


> I have the Hai and I sized down half a size. Then again I'm a TTS for Ernesta and Simple (I have narrow feet). I think the toebox is pretty narrow so I would size up, depending on how wide your feet are.



Thanks for the tip, *honu*! The Simples are TTS for me too, so I'll hope that half a size down will work for me. Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## honu

I have the 100mm and 85mm and definitely the 85mm was more comfortable for me in terms of the height but for the toebox it's relatively comfortable.

HTH!


----------



## LavenderIce

dreachick2384 said:


> Question--How does the alti pump run? I'm pondering them on footcandy.com in black leather. I think they are the 140. They only have a 39. I'm 38.5 vp and declic. Thoughts?


 
I went with my VP size and they were fine.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Lav!


----------



## girliegirl

I need some advice on the Alti's in 160mm. Seems ridiculous that my third pair should be these, but I can't stop looking. I searched the thread so I have some idea but would love a confirmation if possible.

The other two pairs i bought (Lady Grant and Mauresmo) are a 38.5 and VERY snug. Should I stick to the same size, as I keep seeing that the higher the heel, the snugger one should buy?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I know I've asked before, but I have to be absolutely sure, Are the New Rolando's a half size up? This would be my first pair or pairs, and I need to be sure. 

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## jrhinef

I am trying to surprise my wife with a new pair of the Very Prive pumps. However, I am confused about what size I should get...she is a size 7.5 and for the pair of 4 inch Pigalles we got her we had to go up to an 8. Now, I've been surfing the sites and it seems some people find them TTS while others recommend going up one size. Any help would be appericaited!

P.S. She has a medium width foot. 

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryShopper

Does anyone know how the sizing for the Eugenie is?


----------



## rilokiley

jrhinef said:


> I am trying to surprise my wife with a new pair of the Very Prive pumps. However, I am confused about what size I should get...she is a size 7.5 and for the pair of 4 inch Pigalles we got her we had to go up to an 8. Now, I've been surfing the sites and it seems some people find them TTS while others recommend going up one size. Any help would be appericaited!
> 
> P.S. She has a medium width foot.
> 
> Thanks!




I think she'd be a 38 in the VP.


----------



## jrhinef

Thanks!


----------



## cathy1228

Hi. Need help please! I haven't bought CLs yet and i'm thinking of getting a nice pair. I usually am a US 8 or 8.5. What size should I get for the Decollete? (considering that my feet are a bit wide too)


----------



## Chins4

Hi Cathy - most people go up between a half and whole size in the Decollete. If you have a wider foot I would go a whole size as it's cut quite narrow. Hope this helps - good luck with yoru first pair


----------



## LavenderIce

cathy1228 said:


> Hi. Need help please! I haven't bought CLs yet and i'm thinking of getting a nice pair. I usually am a US 8 or 8.5. What size should I get for the Decollete? (considering that my feet are a bit wide too)


 
This style is particularly narrow, so I suggest a 39-39.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

MysteryShopper said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing for the Eugenie is?


 
My usual CL size is 37 (Simple, VP) and found that to be okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

cathy1228 said:


> Hi. Need help please! I haven't bought CLs yet and i'm thinking of getting a nice pair. I usually am a US 8 or 8.5. What size should I get for the Decollete? (considering that my feet are a bit wide too)



My feet are a US 8-8.5, pretty wide, and I fit into the 39.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

girliegirl said:


> I need some advice on the Alti's in 160mm. Seems ridiculous that my third pair should be these, but I can't stop looking. I searched the thread so I have some idea but would love a confirmation if possible.
> 
> The other two pairs i bought (Lady Grant and Mauresmo) are a 38.5 and VERY snug. Should I stick to the same size, as I keep seeing that the higher the heel, the snugger one should buy?


 
I've only tried on the Alti 140mm and didn't have to size up or down, so I cannot really offer a sound suggestion, but a 38.5 should possibly be okay.  I know styles in the 120mm without platform (Clichy and Pigalle) you do have to size down, so it might be possible you would for the 160mm.  One of the 160 girls should be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## girliegirl

Thank you, LavenderIce. I think I will go for a 38.5  Now, I just have to figure out how to pay for them


----------



## cfellis522

Hi all, 

Does anyone have the Pink Patent Rolando yet?  I was trying to find out how they fit as compared to a VP or a Declic.  I am looking at getting them from Saks soon.  

Cara


----------



## laureenthemean

^^natassha said that this year's Rolandos fit the same as the previous seasons.  I went half a size up from my VP size for the Rolando.


----------



## MysteryShopper

LavenderIce said:


> My usual CL size is 37 (Simple, VP) and found that to be okay.



Thanks LavenderIce!!

Now does anyone know about the suede single platform Peniche?


----------



## lilmissb

^I've been told some people go TTS US as the suede stretches. Others go their VP size. I'm trying to figure it out too as I want the 120's in suede.


----------



## canchan

hey does anyone know about sizing for suede LG's. If my VP size is 37.5, and I have a 37.5 in Simples as well - could I take a 37.5 in the Lady Gres?


----------



## rilokiley

^ 37.5 should be fine.


----------



## rubystar

Hi All, Does anyone know how the bretelle runs?
I'm getting them for my sisters b day in april so want to make sure of the sizing cos it'll be too late to return them then. 
Thanks


----------



## ShoeNoob

Looking to buy my first CLs and there aren't any local sellers for me to try them on... the ones I really want are N Prive Glittart (slingbacks). I'm normally an 8-8.5 depending on the designer, but I've got a pair of 3.5" heels and I had to go down to a 7.5 for those. Would I be okay with an 8 in that style?


----------



## laureenthemean

Are the 37.5 Louboutins?  I would go for 38.5 or 39 for the NP.


----------



## ShoeNoob

laureenthemean said:


> Are the 37.5 Louboutins?  I would go for 38.5 or 39 for the NP.



Nah they're Sofft. I don't have any CLs, nor have I tried any on. With those, I tried on the 8.5, then the 8... only fit the 7.5. With most shoes I'm an 8, but sometimes go up to 8.5 (not often). I think with heels I fit into a smaller size usually because of gravity or something? Heh.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Oh also, I dunno if this is the right place to ask but do CLs take a lot of time to "break in"? I can barely walk in heels right now but I'm losing some more weight and dammit I'm gonna walk around in a pair of these!


----------



## laureenthemean

ShoeNoob said:


> Nah they're Sofft. I don't have any CLs, nor have I tried any on. With those, I tried on the 8.5, then the 8... only fit the 7.5. With most shoes I'm an 8, but sometimes go up to 8.5 (not often). I think with heels I fit into a smaller size usually because of gravity or something? Heh.



Haha, sounds like me!  I have wide feet and am usually a US 8, sometimes 8.5, and with CL I'm usually 8.5-9, but I take smaller sizes in the higher heels.

If you're not quite used to heels yet, I'd start out with 100 or lower without a platform, or 120 with a platform.  I didn't have too much trouble getting used to those, but I'm still not quite used to 120s without a platform or 140 with.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Oh I feel so much better. Thanks so much for all your advice (especially helpful for someone as impatient as me haha!). Here's the pair of shoes I just got... OMFG can't wait to get them!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220338587005&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Speedah

ShoeNoob said:


> Oh also, I dunno if this is the right place to ask but do CLs take a lot of time to "break in"? I can barely walk in heels right now but I'm losing some more weight and dammit I'm gonna walk around in a pair of these!




It just depends, especially on the material. There's a thread in here somewhere although I can't seem to find it about working your way up to the high Louboutins if you're having trouble. I wouldn't recommend going to a 120mm Pigalle (or higher!) without proper training or at least being well-accustomed to very high heels. You could hurt yourself! Practice makes perfect- especially when it comes to breaking them in and walking without breaking something. My No Barres took a lot of concentration when I first got them! Good luck!


----------



## ShoeNoob

I have lots of rather high platform heels that I can practice in... kinda like training wheels  I know it's probably just psychological but I feel like platforms are sturdier. But these shoes are so damn gorgeous that I'll find a way to make them work!


----------



## Speedah

The platforms are a big help. Like Laureen said, 120mm+ without a platform is a whole different territory. 

I think you'll be just fine with the ones you got if you're used to the platforms already. It'll take some practice but you'll probably never want to take them off. Can't wait to see them- I've been eyeing a pair myself (although I say that about almost everything in my size ). Gorgeous!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Thanks! Oh, AND I had an 8% off coupon thing with ebay, so I got these for $438 instead of $475! Lol I never thought I'd consider $438 for a pair of shoes to be a steal... I'll be sure to put up a pic once they arrive.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Congrats, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## cathy1228

thanks for the tips girls. I'm soooo hoping it fits! *cross fingers*


----------



## singtong

ok, after 9 pairs I am still not sure lol!!!

so patent rolando 37.5 (snug toes)
Yoyo zeppa in 37.5 & 38
armadillo nappa leather in 37

what size declic should i take?

thanks girls


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> ok, after 9 pairs I am still not sure lol!!!
> 
> so patent rolando 37.5 (snug toes)
> Yoyo zeppa in 37.5 & 38
> armadillo nappa leather in 37
> 
> what size declic should i take?
> 
> thanks girls



if the 37.5 Rolando is snug but still good lengthwise, I'd go with the same size for the Declic.


----------



## singtong

thanks rilo!!! length wise it is fine, i suppose as i'm looking at suede it'll give me more lee-way too


----------



## justkell

question on the sizing for those new wedge espadrilles popping up in only full sizes...if i wear a 38.5 in NP and a 39 in decolletes, would i go for the size 38 or the 39 in the wedges? thanks!


----------



## ellewoods

I notice that most people sized up a full size in Sigourney's - I just wanted to check if people have worn theirs a lot (therefore breaking them in) and are still happy with going a full size up. I really want a pair and I will only wear them with trouser socks or tights, not real socks.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Does anyone know how the SATIN JOLI NOEUD shoes run. I ordered a 36 I usually am a 6. But I can't even get my foot into this shoe. Should I go up to a 37.5?
Also how do the satin scisoor girls run. If i wear a 6 should a 6.5 work for me?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm a wide US 8 and got the satin Joli Noeud in a 39.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Does anyone know how the SATIN JOLI NOEUD shoes run. I ordered a 36 I usually am a 6. But I can't even get my foot into this shoe. Should I go up to a 37.5?
> Also how do the satin scisoor girls run. If i wear a 6 should a 6.5 work for me?



so the vamp is too tight but the length is ok?  in that case, stretch them out by wearing them around the house with a pair of socks.  if the length is not enough, then you should size up, but I wouldn't go more than a 37.

the Scissor Girl is TTS- 36.5 should be ok.  that style holds your foot in better than others.  do you have wide feet?


----------



## kaeleigh

justkell said:


> question on the sizing for those new wedge espadrilles popping up in only full sizes...if i wear a 38.5 in NP and a 39 in decolletes, would i go for the size 38 or the 39 in the wedges? thanks!


 
Hi Justkell,
Go for 39
I am a 37 in Decolletes. (I don't have them...just tried them on many times. LOL)
 I found that I need to go up 1/2 size to a 37 in new wedges and I am a US 6.5


----------



## lilmissb

ninameanlatina said:


> Does anyone know how the SATIN JOLI NOEUD shoes run. I ordered a 36 I usually am a 6. But I can't even get my foot into this shoe. Should I go up to a 37.5?
> Also how do the satin scisoor girls run. If i wear a 6 should a 6.5 work for me?


 
I don't know about the JN but I've got the scissor girls and my foot is widest at the bone below the big toe and that's about 3.5" wide. I should have gone TTS US (35.5) not 36 in these. They fit really well and are pretty darn sexy! They are the best shoes I own. I think I will have to get another pair of them in satin....


----------



## dreachick2384

Good evening ladies! 
I'm coveting the EB python simple 100's. 38.5 or 39? I've tried 39 in the simple 70 (or 75, don't remember, the lowest heel option) in glittart patent, and they were perfect. However, the SA at Barney's thinks I'd be good with 38.5 because the python will stretch/mold to my feet. Also wasn't sure if there was a difference in the low vs. high heel simple sizing. 

As a side note, does the python get trashed easily, or will it stay pretty for a long time? These would be an investment piece....classic style, fun color/material


----------



## lilgooseberry

i went tts with the scissor girls as well =)


----------



## hya_been

I've asked this before, but I've become a little hesitant because sizing is especially key in ensuring decolletes are as comfortable as possible.  I'm a US 9.5-10, som1s in 40 were too small, thinking a 41 would've fit - but that's only a guess.

How would patent decolletes in 41 be for me? (my foot is medium width, little on the wide side, narrow heels)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Go for whatever size you would have gotten in the Som1.  I think 41 would be right for you.


----------



## javaboo

Ok, I want to ask what you ladies think...my friend is a size 37.5-38. I got her a Wedge (the pink and black one - forgot the name) and she fits the 37.5. Then she got the Jolie D'orsay in 38 and fits that (I can't remember if she said there was a little gap or not at the back). The wedge she said was a tad short but ok.

I want to get the nude yoyo 110 mm for her so which size should I go with? 38 or 38.5? She doesn't have wide feet but I think her toes are long.


----------



## justkell

thanks so much *kaeleigh!*


----------



## hya_been

How do the Lady Grants fit?


----------



## kaeleigh

hya_been said:


> How do the Lady Grants fit?


 

Not sure what your US size is....sometimes CL size different.

I am a US 6.5 and my Lady Grant size is TTS 36.5


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

what's the sizing for the 140mm declics again ... i'm a US 8.5


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go with your VP size.


----------



## Speedah

Is the sizing for the Twistochat 120s and 100s the same?


----------



## lilmissb

Laureen, in regards to naked's q re 140 declics, if I can fit 35.5 and 36 would I be better off going the smaller size?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I think if you have short toes and/or narrow feet you should go with the smaller size, but if you have longer toes and/or wide feet, go with the bigger size.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Laureen, I think I have average toes. Not overly short and def not long. Does the suede stretch a bit? If so might be worth going the smaller size.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It does, but it's not easy.  I would go with the smaller size too.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, yeah might do that....ooh I should wait to see if the rolandos are coming through first!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Does anyone know how the Tout slingbacks fit? I've seen a couple on the bay in python and I might be tempted to break my own "I don't do slingbacks" rule. They look pretty comfy.


----------



## dreachick2384

dreachick2384 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> I'm coveting the EB python simple 100's. 38.5 or 39? I've tried 39 in the simple 70 (or 75, don't remember, the lowest heel option) in glittart patent, and they were perfect. However, the SA at Barney's thinks I'd be good with 38.5 because the python will stretch/mold to my feet. Also wasn't sure if there was a difference in the low vs. high heel simple sizing.
> 
> As a side note, does the python get trashed easily, or will it stay pretty for a long time? These would be an investment piece....classic style, fun color/material


 

Gentle bump


----------



## JetSetGo!

Speedah said:


> Is the sizing for the Twistochat 120s and 100s the same?



I' m not sure about the difference between the two heights, but my Twiso 120s fit like the Pigalle 120.

I'm not sure about the Python Simples, or Touts.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm thinking about getting a pair of Sharkas. Can anyone advise me on these? I will be ordering them and they will be final sale, so I want to make sure I get it right.

I wear a 
41 in the Decollete
40.5-41 in Simple
40.5-41 in VP
39.5 in Pigalle 120
40 in Pigalle 100


TIA!


----------



## kittenslingerie

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm thinking about getting a pair of Sharkas. Can anyone advise me on these? I will be ordering them and they will be final sale, so I want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> I wear a
> 41 in the Decollete
> 40.5-41 in Simple
> 40.5-41 in VP
> 39.5 in Pigalle 120
> 40 in Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> TIA!



I have Sharkas in 70mm and the lower kitten version. They run small because of the pointy toe. I wear a 41 in Guisseppe Zanotti, Jimmy Choo, Prada, etc, and needed a 42 in both Sharkas. I wear a 42 in yoyos, a 41.5 in simples, a 41 in babels.


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm thinking about getting a pair of Sharkas. Can anyone advise me on these? I will be ordering them and they will be final sale, so I want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> I wear a
> 41 in the Decollete
> 40.5-41 in Simple
> 40.5-41 in VP
> 39.5 in Pigalle 120
> 40 in Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> TIA!



I tried these on and think you should go with your Pigalle 100 size (40).  However, sizing for the smaller sizes may be different than the bigger sizes, and it sounds like your feet are more similar to *Kittenslingerie*... so maybe someone else can give you a third opinion?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much for your help, *rilokiley* & *kittenslingerie!* 
I'd love another opinion from on of us big footed girls &#8211; if there are any out there.


----------



## hlp_28

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm thinking about getting a pair of Sharkas. Can anyone advise me on these? I will be ordering them and they will be final sale, so I want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> I wear a
> 41 in the Decollete
> 40.5-41 in Simple
> 40.5-41 in VP
> 39.5 in Pigalle 120
> 40 in Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Sorry *Jet*, haven't been on this thread for a while. Luckily you post on the Lower Heels Thread. 

Not sure whether I am much help, I am pretty much a sz 35 in CLs - Decollete, Simple, Pigalle though I should probably fit in 34.5 for VP. I got the Sharka in my CL TTS sz 35 and it fits just right. I would say probably go for your Pigalle 100 sz 40 or 40.5 (just in case). BTW what is your simple height? If it is 85mm you might run better with that. sz 40.5 should be safer. 

May I know what colour sharka pump you getting? I have been trying to get the python sharka but have no luck so far


----------



## yslalice

kaeleigh said:


> Does anyone know how the "petit rat" fit? They are the square toe pumps 100.
> *Gemruby41* has them.
> is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/eqzoom.ms?img=301156001.pct&outputx=340&outputy=408&level=1&x=0&y=0&backcolor=#FFFFFF


 bump
Anyone? I am usually a 39.5-40 for most CL (40 is usually best), but i've never tried these on.....


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlp_28 said:


> Sorry *Jet*, haven't been on this thread for a while. Luckily you post on the Lower Heels Thread.
> 
> Not sure whether I am much help, I am pretty much a sz 35 in CLs - Decollete, Simple, Pigalle though I should probably fit in 34.5 for VP. I got the Sharka in my CL TTS sz 35 and it fits just right. I would say probably go for your Pigalle 100 sz 40 or 40.5 (just in case). BTW what is your simple height? If it is 85mm you might run better with that. sz 40.5 should be safer.
> 
> May I know what colour sharka pump you getting? I have been trying to get the python sharka but have no luck so far



Thanks, *hlp*! It's the grey patent. Python would be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## yslalice

jet, i took a 40 in the sharka slingbacks, and i am a 40 in most CLs. i tried on the 39.5, and they were a little on the short side.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks YSL!

This thread gets overlooked (by me too!) now that it's in reference. But it does make sense that it's here, I guess. Have you PM'd Gemruby about hers? Also, maybe they fit the same as Magdalena's new Patent Square Toe pumps. Perhaps you should ask her.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Lilmissb- I wear between a 6 and 6.5 I have a wider foot, but I'm mostly a 6. Do you suggest in scissor I get a 36 or 36.5.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi, how kid Exi run? I'm IT 37 in all flats and I saw a pair 38 listed on Ebay? Do they run TTS?


----------



## linda83

Does anyone know how this sandal runs? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D18381


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> Hi, how kid Exi run? I'm IT 37 in all flats and I saw a pair 38 listed on Ebay? Do they run TTS?



I've never tried these exactly, but I have tried his other flat styles. I like to go up a full size in those, so I *think* they would be okay for you &#8211; especially because of the elastic back.


----------



## JetSetGo!

linda83 said:


> Does anyone know how this sandal runs?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D18381



I'm not sure about his style, but in general CL shoes run small (if you didn't already know). Generally good to go up at least a half size.


----------



## lilmissb

ninameanlatina said:


> Lilmissb- I wear between a 6 and 6.5 I have a wider foot, but I'm mostly a 6. Do you suggest in scissor I get a 36 or 36.5.


 
Are you a 6 US? I went my CL size (36 or 6) but should have gone a half size down as my shoe has heel grips and gel ball pads. Depends on where your foot is wide. Mine are wide at the bone below my big toe and then my toes point inwards (mangled ballet feet) so I only have to worry about my bones sticking out. Most people in the smaller sizes are going US sizing from memory.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> I've never tried these exactly, but I have tried his other flat styles. I like to go up a full size in those, so I *think* they would be okay for you  especially because of the elastic back.


 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I would go with a 34.5 or 35 for my Declic 140 so you should go with 35-35.5. I think xsouie? who is a a 35.5-36 went with 35 for hers.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *java*! I might get the SA to measure the insole when they get it in. Hope you're able to snag some in 35 if you're getting them.


----------



## Shainerocks

Do you know how the Sigourney's and Drapiday's run? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Speedah

Do the Armadillos fit the same as the Sevillanas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Speedah

*hlp*, Pam Jenkins has the Python Sharkas- not sure what sizes but she has them (according to the list I saw)!


----------



## javaboo

javaboo said:


> Ok, I want to ask what you ladies think...my friend is a size 37.5-38. I got her a Wedge (the pink and black one - forgot the name) and she fits the 37.5. Then she got the Jolie D'orsay in 38 and fits that (I can't remember if she said there was a little gap or not at the back). The wedge she said was a tad short but ok.
> 
> I want to get the nude yoyo 110 mm for her so which size should I go with? 38 or 38.5? She doesn't have wide feet but I think her toes are long.



:bump: Ok, I got the insole measurement online from eBay.

_Jolie size 38_: 9 7/8" and 3" wide (not sure the width is correct because my size 35 should be about 3" wide cuz my foot measures that wide)

_Yoyo size 38_: 9 5/8" and 3 1/4" wide

She says she is between a 37.5 - 38 US in shoes (because of her long toes some times the 37.5 is too short but 38 is a tiny bit long) but she has long toes but on the more narrow side. Her 38 Joli fits her perfectly so do you think the 38.5 yoyo 110mm is too big on her? I don't have the insole measurements for the 38.5 though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> Do the Armadillos fit the same as the Sevillanas? Thanks in advance!


 
Yes, they do fit the same.


----------



## Leescah

Hiya, can anyone tell me how the 'Nooka' style runs? Thanks ladies...


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Lavender!


----------



## sumnboutme

I'm a US 7.  My CL sizes are: 

Activa - 37.5
Declic - 37.5
Scissor Girls - 36.5
Turtle VP - 37

What would my size in New Simples be?  Sounds like a math question, lol.  TIA.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd be a 36.5.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks laureen!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^I second that. Sounds like simple would be 36.5.

*java* - I don't know about bigger sizes but I'm pretty sure I have to go TTS US in the yoyo 85. I've never tried the 100 or 110. Sowwy!


----------



## rilokiley

*java*, I have long toes like your friend and had to size up for the Yoyo.  I'd go with the 38.5


----------



## kaeleigh

Leescah said:


> Hiya, can anyone tell me how the 'Nooka' style runs? Thanks ladies...


 

I tried them on and I needed to go 1/2 size up from my US size.
They may run different depending on size...I'm a US 6.5


----------



## javaboo

Thanks guys, I was thinking she should go for a 38.5 too. I went TTS with my yoyo but I know the size have to size up usually. It just got confusing because of her long toes and narrow feet.


----------



## hya_been

Hello - how do the Brogues(sp?!) run?  I'm a 41 in som1s and decolletes, would a 40 be alright?


----------



## hya_been

Just to clarify - I meant the bruges!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^40 might be okay if you have narrow feet; I think they run like Simples.


----------



## archygirl

I have a 40 in EB suede Rolandos, but the right shoe is a bit too big. Do you think I could get away with a 39.5 in these? They don't have a 40 and I am afraid I will have the same problem with one shoe too large.  I could sock trick the left shoe to make it work? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233344764239&ev19=1:30


----------



## savvysgirl

Ladies with New Simples ... How do they run? I wear a 40 - 40.5 mainly.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Hello ladies, I wonder if patent Decolletes run just like patent Ron Rons.

I wear Ron Rons in size 35, which Decollte size should I get? 35 or 35.5?

Thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

How do ariella watersnake boots fit???


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> I have a 40 in EB suede Rolandos, but the right shoe is a bit too big. Do you think I could get away with a 39.5 in these? They don't have a 40 and I am afraid I will have the same problem with one shoe too large.  I could sock trick the left shoe to make it work?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1233344764239&ev19=1:30



I would go for it!  If the sock trick doesn't work, you can get them stretched at a cobbler.


----------



## csre

this might be a repeated question but,  do yoyos and yoyospinas run the same?


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> I would go for it! If the sock trick doesn't work, you can get them stretched at a cobbler.


 
THANKS!!!! Laureeen, I am ordering them now.


----------



## sakura

Schnuggeli said:


> Hello ladies, I wonder if patent Decolletes run just like patent Ron Rons.
> 
> I wear Ron Rons in size 35, which Decollte size should I get? 35 or 35.5?
> 
> Thanks.



How's the toebox for your Ron Ron?  If it's tight, I think the 35.5 would fit you better.


----------



## sakura

csre said:


> this might be a repeated question but,  do yoyos and yoyospinas run the same?



Yes, they do.


----------



## javaboo

hya_been said:


> Hello - how do the Brogues(sp?!) run?  I'm a 41 in som1s and decolletes, would a 40 be alright?



I think they run 1/2 size small from your US size.



savvysgirl said:


> Ladies with New Simples ... How do they run? I wear a 40 - 40.5 mainly.



Most people went TTS (US) for these.



Schnuggeli said:


> Hello ladies, I wonder if patent Decolletes run just like patent Ron Rons.
> 
> I wear Ron Rons in size 35, which Decollte size should I get? 35 or 35.5?
> 
> Thanks.



I have 35.5 Ron Rons but they have a little gap now so I would go 35.5 for my Decolletes. I can do 36 but those are loose on me and need pads for sure. I had Decollete Zeppas in a 35 before and they fit ok but after a while my feet gets cramped. I find the patent seems looser than leather though.



lilmissb said:


> How do ariella watersnake boots fit???



They fit TTS (US). Do not size up for them like the Rolandos even though they look similar.



csre said:


> this might be a repeated question but,  do yoyos and yoyospinas run the same?



Yes I would assume so the heel is just different


----------



## csre

Great! thank you Sakura and Java . Just wanted to make sure


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* java!*


----------



## taydev

hello. I wear 9.5 declics and ron rons. I tried on 9.5 rolando at saks 2 days ago and the toe box felt a bit tight but possibly doable. I didnt have time to try on 10's so my question is, do u think i can get away with maybe stretching the 9.5 rolandos if i order them, or order a size 10, which i dont know if it will be too big for me. they were the python rolandos and i dont know how that material stretches. thanx much!


----------



## Schnuggeli

Thanks *Java*!


----------



## laureenthemean

taydev said:


> hello. I wear 9.5 declics and ron rons. I tried on 9.5 rolando at saks 2 days ago and the toe box felt a bit tight but possibly doable. I didnt have time to try on 10's so my question is, do u think i can get away with maybe stretching the 9.5 rolandos if i order them, or order a size 10, which i dont know if it will be too big for me. they were the python rolandos and i dont know how that material stretches. thanx much!



I would go with the 9.5.


----------



## archygirl

How do the Bloody Mary's run in leather? I usually take a 39, but am thinking for those I may need a 39.5 or 40. How small do they run? My foot is exactly 10"


----------



## taydev

thanx laureen!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

i have a question. im hoping someone will have a size 9 (US) pair of salopette, i was wodnering if anyone knew the width of the widest part of the shoe.


----------



## MissV

I'm 7 or 7.5 US shoes - What do you think I should go with for SG?


----------



## LavenderIce

MissV said:


> I'm 7 or 7.5 US shoes - What do you think I should go with for SG?


 
Depending on the width of your feet you can go anywhere from a 37-38.  If you have a VP or Simple you can take the same size as those.


----------



## slimcouture

hmm..I'm a 40.5 and I'm thinking about purchasing a pair of peacock Trottinettes... One of the SA's told me that you can size down a bit with the suede booties (she was trying to convince me to get the babels in a 39 )
do you ladies think I'll be fine with the Trottinettes in a 40? [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## MissV

Thanks LavenderIce!!


----------



## lilmissb

MissV said:


> I'm 7 or 7.5 US shoes - What do you think I should go with for SG?


 
I went my VP size (36) and should have gone TTS US (35.5) but I think they run more TTS for smaller sizes. My foot is 3.4in wide at the ball of my foot too.


----------



## rilokiley

slimcouture said:


> hmm..I'm a 40.5 and I'm thinking about purchasing a pair of peacock Trottinettes... One of the SA's told me that you can size down a bit with the suede booties (she was trying to convince me to get the babels in a 39 )
> do you ladies think I'll be fine with the Trottinettes in a 40?



I think 40 will be too small.  and 39 in Babel?!   that SA is crazy.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Java *


----------



## Speedah

*Slim:* Yes, sometimes take what an SA says with a grain of salt (if you aren't familiar with them). When I was in Vegas this summer they had 1 pair of the python Jaws (I spotted them from waaaay across Neimans) and they were a 42. I have a pair of VPs in a 40.5 that are perfect and the SA was trying to tell me I could pad the 42s to fit (let's just say their was no amount of padding that would help) and that if I went even for a 41 in the Jaws they'd be so small I couldn't get my foot in. As much as I wanted the 42s to fit, there was no way they ever would- I'd be like a kid in her mother's shoes.

So, moral of the story: sometimes SAs are full of crap.


----------



## LavenderIce

slimcouture said:


> hmm..I'm a 40.5 and I'm thinking about purchasing a pair of peacock Trottinettes... One of the SA's told me that you can size down a bit with the suede booties (she was trying to convince me to get the babels in a 39 )
> do you ladies think I'll be fine with the Trottinettes in a 40?


 
I found the Trottinettes to be a bit roomy, but I wouldn't necessarily size down for them.


----------



## Speedah

I know the Helmuts/Helmoons run quite large. I wear a 40 in pigalle 120s, 40-40.5 in VPs, etc. Would a 39 be too small? Should I stick to my Pigalle 120 size?


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> I know the Helmuts/Helmoons run quite large. I wear a 40 in pigalle 120s, 40-40.5 in VPs, etc. Would a 39 be too small? Should I stick to my Pigalle 120 size?


 
Someone who wears a larger size can verify, but this might be a style that runs true to size.     However, this style runs notoriously big so many people do size down in these.  The vamp is very pointy so the overall length of the shoe increases and the open instep is forgiving for wider widths.  I went down a half size, but there are some who go down one full to one and half size.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Lavender*! Anyone else? There's a pair I'm looking at but I'm really unsure of fit.


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies. I'm about to BIN a pair of nude coxinelle from the same seller that archygirl got her pair from, here's a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-COXINELLE-PATENT-SHOES-7-5-37-5_W0QQitemZ170299013337QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170299013337&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

But I'm not sure how these run.  Based on the seller's insole measurement, it looks like these run small?  I'm a 37.5 in most CLs except decolletes where I go 38.  Would the 37.5 fit me or would they be too small?  TIA!


----------



## javaboo

*regeens*: Those have a 5" heel and I think people go up 1/2 size for these in the 4" version. I would say you should go TTS for these. I also think the insole measurement for the shoe might be a bit off. I'm a size 35 and my foot measures around 9" but I would not get size 37.5 for these.


----------



## **shoelover**

ok i found these amazing shoes http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130285187072&_trksid=p2759.l1259. I'm normally a size 35.5 in declics, 36 in rolandos.  do u think these are just too big? tia


----------



## samina

Im a 36.5 in simples, please can someone let me know how the scissor sisters run and the height? Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^Replied to you PM samina


----------



## samina

Thanks Lilmisb!


----------



## archygirl

These are ending in less than a day, can anyone tell me how they run? I usually wear a 39, although I am a 39.5 in decollete and 40 in Lastic booties? I think this is a good price, but not if they will be too small....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370125875683


----------



## regeens

javaboo said:


> *regeens*: Those have a 5" heel and I think people go up 1/2 size for these in the 4" version. I would say you should go TTS for these. I also think the insole measurement for the shoe might be a bit off. I'm a size 35 and my foot measures around 9" but I would not get size 37.5 for these.


 
Thanks javaboo.  Will ask the seller if the measurements are correct.


----------



## sparky3

I want the monika thigh high boots.  I wear 37.5 pigalle, 38 eugenie, 37 dina and vary in between.  What size should I get and how do the boots fit ? Thanks
Angeline


----------



## MissV

Ok girls one more sizing question. lol...


8.5 in Alti's what would you think in VP? (my gf is usually a 7 - 7.5 US normally)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would get the same size for the VP.


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know how Ambrosinas run? Also, do Mouches run the same? 

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not sure about the Ambrosina, but the Mouche Zeppa I would say runs TTS for narrow feet, VP size for wide feet.


----------



## savvysgirl

Argh, i'm stuck on whether to get the 40's or 40.5's. My VP's are 40's and they fit fine although i think i could do a 40.5 and it would fit ok aswell.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go with the 40.  The material is pretty forgiving.  I was able to squeeze into 1/2 size down from my VP size, but they were tight.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooooh thank you! 40 it is!


----------



## samina

Has anyone tried stretching a 36 scissor sister to make it fit to a 36.5? Or is it not worth it??? Im a 36.5 in simples


----------



## lilmissb

^savvys??? Another pair???


----------



## lilmissb

Mmm...*naked* has TTS but she's on her anniversary. I wish had gotten TTS. Mine are padded and I'm thinking of waiting for a 35.5 to pop up and sell my 36's. They slips a bit when I walk when my feet are a little cold.


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> ^savvys??? Another pair???



Haha, I'm taking advantage of being on release from CCLO! 

Those Ambrosinas would be my wedding shoes since as i cant and will never get hold of those aqua Mouche Zeppas!


----------



## lilmissb

^Ok, that's a valid excuse. I'll let you!!


----------



## samina

Saaaaaaaaaavy - the Ambrosinas would be perfect weddn shoes u shud sooooooo get them!


----------



## samina

Thanks Lilmisb


----------



## IslandSpice

Can someone tell me how the NUIT D'ETE fits? I am a US7.5 38 in simples, 38.5 in decollettes, ron rons and yoyos. Thank you!


----------



## javaboo

IslandSpice said:


> Can someone tell me how the NUIT D'ETE fits? I am a US7.5 38 in simples, 38.5 in decollettes, ron rons and yoyos. Thank you!



My guess is that they are similar to the np. People usually go 1/2 size up from their US size for the np. I would suggest 38.5 for you. My np are the same size as my decolletes and ron rons.


----------



## LavenderIce

Okay, people.  This is my first sizing request.    I never tried on the 5" En Passants.  Anyone know sizing on them?  I'm a 36 in Pigalle 120 (perfect length, needs stretching in the toebox), 37 in Clichy 120 (a little long in length, toebox fine) 37 in VP, Simple, 37.5 in NP, Clichy 100.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooh, are you looking at the lizard ones?  I can't help with sizing, but just a reminder that 1) lizard doesn't stretch, and 2) since it's an open back, the length doesn't matter too much.


----------



## javaboo

*Lav*: I remember the En Passants 100 was running 1/2 size small (was researching for my cousin) and she had to take a 38.5 instead of her normal 38 US (she has normal width foot). For the 120mm version I would think you'll have to go down 1/2 size at least from the 100mm. So, I would go TTS or 1/2 size smaller from your US for these (depending on the width of your foot).

Since Laureen said length doesn't matter too much (want to note it has a strap to hold your foot in place), I would go with the 37.


----------



## archygirl

Ok, So I will inquire one more time before I give up on these. I don't know how they fit and am hoping that someone who has them can tell me? I usually take a 39, but my Lastic booties are 40s. Someone, please? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370125875683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

NAP advised one full size up .. don't know if that helps?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *Lav*: I remember the En Passants 100 was running 1/2 size small (was researching for my cousin) and she had to take a 38.5 instead of her normal 38 US (she has normal width foot). For the 120mm version I would think you'll have to go down 1/2 size at least from the 100mm. So, I would go TTS or 1/2 size smaller from your US for these (depending on the width of your foot).
> 
> Since Laureen said length doesn't matter too much (want to note it has a strap to hold your foot in place), I would go with the 37.


 
I take 36 (my usual CL size) in en passants 100's and my TTS US is 35.5.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lav* - *Alice* told me yesterday that she is a 39.5 - 40 in CL's and takes her En Passants in a 40. Not sure on the heel height though.


----------



## MissV

laureen: same size as ALTI (8.5) or 7.5?


----------



## dreachick2384

How do ron rons run? I'm looking at blue glittart patent in 39 on ebay. 38.5 declic and vp, 39 in low heeled patent simple. Wide feet. Do these run narrow?


----------



## laureenthemean

MissV said:


> laureen: same size as ALTI (8.5) or 7.5?



Same as the Alti.


----------



## IslandSpice

dreachick2384 said:


> How do ron rons run? I'm looking at blue glittart patent in 39 on ebay. 38.5 declic and vp, 39 in low heeled patent simple. Wide feet. Do these run narrow?


 
They run 1 full size up for me in patent...


----------



## IslandSpice

javaboo said:


> My guess is that they are similar to the np. People usually go 1/2 size up from their US size for the np. I would suggest 38.5 for you. My np are the same size as my decolletes and ron rons.


 
Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## sparky3

I want the monika thigh high boots. I wear 37.5 pigalle, 38 eugenie, 37 dina and vary in between. What size should I get and how do the boots fit ? Thanks
Angeline


----------



## JadeVetti

Hey ladies, if I'm a US8 and 8.5 sometimes, and I want to get a pair of Pigalles (120mm), what is the rule of thumb to go by for width?

I have cloth measuring tape, but what (number) determines that my foot is too wide for Pigalles?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I just measured my foot, and the widest part is about 3.75".  I would say that 3.25" (for a US size 8-8.5) would be just fine, and maybe 3.5" would work.


----------



## purly

I'm considering a pair of (leather) armadillos. They're 39.5. 

I wear a 39.5 in VPs, but I wear a 40 in NPs. Does anyone know if the armadillos fit more like the VPs or the NPs?


----------



## rilokiley

purly said:


> I'm considering a pair of (leather) armadillos. They're 39.5.
> 
> I wear a 39.5 in VPs, but I wear a 40 in NPs. Does anyone know if the armadillos fit more like the VPs or the NPs?



I'd go with your VP size


----------



## JadeVetti

Okay.  Thanks Laureenthemean


----------



## dreachick2384

IslandSpice said:


> They run 1 full size up for me in patent...


 
Thanks!


----------



## pquiles

Does anyone know if the tiger decollete runs really small, lg, or tts?


----------



## Cerina

decolletes run small for most people, usually half a size or a full size up from your normal size. I got mine a full size up, and could have done half a size. My feet are on the narrow side, guess that's why If you have wide feet you might need a full size up!


----------



## Speedah

Agreed, Decollettes are run really small for me. I have a pair of 40.5 that are tight (fortunately are wearable after some stretching) but i just received a pair in a 41.5 and they fit like a glove. My usual CL size is between a 40-40.5 so it was quite a large jump in size...


----------



## pquiles

Speedah said:


> Agreed, Decollettes are run really small for me. I have a pair of 40.5 that are tight (fortunately are wearable after some stretching) but i just received a pair in a 41.5 and they fit like a glove. My usual CL size is between a 40-40.5 so it was quite a large jump in size...


 

Thank you.  I normally wear 38.5 and 39 in CL depending on style, but if these run this small I may have to order a 39 or 40


----------



## enciell

Hello CL ladies~ 

I've got a bit obsessed with CL recently, and saw a pair of grey suede Ariella Talon boots (sz 35) on the bay that I keep thinking about. Could you help me to see if it's a right size for me? I hope this is a right place to post this question. 

I have 2 CLs, both are not broken in yet:
new simple 35.5 - fits slightly loose (right foot has mild heel slippage) but toe box is a bit narrow.
C'est Moi bootie 35.5 - everything fits great except toe box is tight and slightly short for me. 

I've tried Rolando on before and think I'm either 35 or 35.5. 

Do you think it'll be too risky for me to buy Ariella Talon in 35? Any thoughts will be really appreciated!


----------



## javaboo

pquiles said:


> Thank you.  I normally wear 38.5 and 39 in CL depending on style, but if these run this small I may have to order a 39 or 40



They definitely run small. You would probably want to size up 1/2 to 1 full size from your US for these. Do you have any CL shoes so we can give you a better idea? 40 might be a little big if your CL size (not US) is 38.5 and 39. 



enciell said:


> Hello CL ladies~
> 
> I've got a bit obsessed with CL recently, and saw a pair of grey suede Ariella Talon boots (sz 35) on the bay that I keep thinking about. Could you help me to see if it's a right size for me? I hope this is a right place to post this question.
> 
> I have 2 CLs, both are not broken in yet:
> new simple 35.5 - fits slightly loose (right foot has mild heel slippage) but toe box is a bit narrow.
> C'est Moi bootie 35.5 - everything fits great except toe box is tight and slightly short for me.
> 
> I've tried Rolando on before and think I'm either 35 or 35.5.
> 
> Do you think it'll be too risky for me to buy Ariella Talon in 35? Any thoughts will be really appreciated!



Ariella Talon usually runs true to your US size. I'm a 35.5/36 in Rolandos (I have long toes), 35 New Simples, and I would probably get 35.5 in Cest Moi and the Ariella Talon 35 fits me just fine. They are suede by the way so they will stretch a bit. The auction you're talking about is mine by the way so not to be bias you might want to wait for someone else.


----------



## enciell

Thanks *javaboo*! Seems like it may be possible. 

I usually buy shoes in continental size so I don't really know my US size XP 
For most brands, I'm usually 35 or 35.5, and up to 36 for boots and strappy pumps. I'm not quite used to buy shoes online. After some searching on tPF, I guess my feet are medium wide, with longish toes and high arches.

Arr... I should've tried all sort of styles last time I was in the CL boutique! But I couldn't even remember the size of Rolandos that I tried on.ush:

Help please~~


----------



## ugadawgrx

Could anyone help me out with Ron Ron sizing. I only have python simple pumps. They are a 36.5 and fit me with just a smidge of extra room (enough to put in a front pad) what size would you think I should try in the Ron Ron style. Thanks for any help!


----------



## csre

^^ If you run a search you will find that some people stay TTS and some size up ½ to 1 in Ron Ron. I personally go one up from my US (and half up from my regular Louboutin that is what I used to wear in simples)

If your simples have room you would probably be ok with a 36.5 IMO. I think you could run a search so you can read other opinions 


ps. is that you Jessica?


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know how Pigalle Finzi's run? Is it the same as Pigalles?! 
(Laureen my sizing queen,where art thou)

TIA


----------



## rilokiley

ugadawgrx said:


> Could anyone help me out with Ron Ron sizing. I only have python simple pumps. They are a 36.5 and fit me with just a smidge of extra room (enough to put in a front pad) what size would you think I should try in the Ron Ron style. Thanks for any help!



I am the same as you- I can do 36 or 36.5 in Simples.  My Ron Rons are a 36.5.  HTH


----------



## ugadawgrx

Thanks rilokiley!! And it is me Coral-I'm becoming addicted! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## scblonde

Hi, New here & ready to purchase my very 1st CL! Barneys has the Drapiday in 36.5 & wanting to know if this could work for me??? I am almost always a 6-6 1/2 (36-36.5)in other designers. Short wide  feet, about 9 1/4 insole.  Thanks for your input!!! I have been reading for a week & ready to join you great CL divas


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Does anyone know how Pigalle Finzi's run? Is it the same as Pigalles?!
> (Laureen my sizing queen,where art thou)
> 
> TIA



I'm pretty sure the sizing is the same.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm going crazy, thought I posted my q but can't find it.....hmmm

Laureen, how do the coxinelles fit. Think 36.5 might be too big but just wanted to confirm this. Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> I'm going crazy, thought I posted my q but can't find it.....hmmm
> 
> Laureen, how do the coxinelles fit. Think 36.5 might be too big but just wanted to confirm this. Thanks!



you posted the question in the "Chat thread for CL Deals & Steals."  *laureen* answered your question there


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks rilo!! Sheesh, I AM losing my mind!!!! I just saw it there....LOL

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## jancedtif

Hello!  Will the Lady Grants stretch?  I don't own any CLs but my US size is 8 1/2 to 9.  I's like to try the 39's IF they would stretch to a comfortable fit.

Thanks for your advise!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*HELP! *

Do the 100mm Ron Rons run the same as the 85mm Ron Rons???

I have the 85mm purple laminato ron rons and I sized up 1 size from my US. Should I do the same for the new suede ron rons??

*Thanks Ladies!!!  *


----------



## Speedah

Anyone have any idea the sizing on the Muogala (sp?) aka Black Patent Fish Net Platforms (which doesn't sound nearly as cool)? They kind of look like a spin off of the Horatio so do they run similarly?

Maybe this will help:
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...35,153579114&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Thank you!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I really want to get a pair of NP's but am confused on sizing... Why do most people go 1/2 size _up _from their VP size for NP's? I wear a 41.5 in VP's, but have a narrow foot, so I would think to size _down _to a 41 so the sling back wouldn't slip.


----------



## nillacobain

How Bruges run? I'm a  IT 37-37.5 ( insole mis. 24.5 cm, 9 1/2" with 10 cm heel).
I saw a pair on 38 on ebay... thanks


----------



## IloveLV451

Hey Laureen,

I am a US size 9/9.5. In the CL Bloody Mary's, I am a 41- they have an tiny bit of room to make the shoe a little more comfy. In the pigalles, I bought a 40.5- they also have a tiny bit of room for comfort as well. I'm interested in getting a pair of lola's, would a 40.5 be ok?

tia!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I have no idea what the sizing on the Lola is like.  Hopefully someone here can help you!


----------



## IloveLV451

thanks Laureen...anyone out there knows about the lola?


----------



## canismajor

Lola has run TTS for me--36.

For reference, my other sizes are...
Decollete - 36.5
Lady Gres - 36.5
NP - 36.5
Rolando (suede) - 36
VP - 36.5
Wallis cork wedge - 36
Yoyo Zeppa - 36.5



IloveLV451 said:


> thanks Laureen...anyone out there knows about the lola?


----------



## LavenderIce

kittenslingerie said:


> I really want to get a pair of NP's but am confused on sizing... Why do most people go 1/2 size _up _from their VP size for NP's? I wear a 41.5 in VP's, but have a narrow foot, so I would think to size _down _to a 41 so the sling back wouldn't slip.


 
I go a half size up from my VP size because I need a little width.  Since the NP is a slingback I do not have to worry about the heel slippage.


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> How Bruges run? I'm a IT 37-37.5 ( insole mis. 24.5 cm, 9 1/2" with 10 cm heel).
> I saw a pair on 38 on ebay... thanks


 
I got the Bruges in my Simple size.


----------



## ncgirl

Does anyone have information about the sizing for the Passementerie Pump?  Typically, I am a 38 or 38.5.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilmissb

^I think they fit like the VP's as I can fit my VP size in them.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> I got the Bruges in my Simple size.


 
Thanks! I think they will run since their insole meas is 25 cm ca. and I'm ca 24.5


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

Need help please!!! I was wondering on sizing for the pigalle 120, i have very wide feet :0( and  wear a 40 in black altadama astrakan and they fit perfect,would a 40 in the pigalle 120 in patent fit ?and if so would a 39.5 in the black leather pigalle 120 fit because of the difference in material?

Thanks and have great day!!


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there, need help regarding sizing for python simples. I wear 38 for VPs and for patent simple pumps 85mm, I prefer 38.5 although I can fit into a size 38. 
Should I get 38 or 38.5 for python simples? TIA


----------



## Schnuggeli

How does *En Passant 130 *run for a smaller foot?

I'm a US 5 and wear VPs, NPs, Ron Rons, Declics in 35. Thanks!


----------



## Odalysb2006

How does the Orniron Bootie run?????
TIA!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

I know this has been asked before but i'm too lazy to go searching. Do Scissor Girls run tts? TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> I know this has been asked before but i'm too lazy to go searching. Do Scissor Girls run tts? TIA


 
They ran TTS to US size for both me and JH!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh fab! Thanks you *Naked*
My VP's are a 40 and fit fine so do you think a 40 in SG's would be ok?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I wear a 39 in VP and went with a 38.5 in the SG

So you could do either a 40 or 39.5 imo. I could have done a 39 in the SG but probably would need padding overtime.


----------



## sakura

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there, need help regarding sizing for python simples. I wear 38 for VPs and for patent simple pumps 85mm, I prefer 38.5 although I can fit into a size 38.
> Should I get 38 or 38.5 for python simples? TIA



It sounds like you can fit a 38.  The python will stretch.


----------



## lilmissb

savvys, go TTS in your SG's cos mine are 36 and I should have gotten 35.5 cos they slip even now in summer. I've got ball gel pads and heel grips in!


----------



## bagmad73

sakura said:


> It sounds like you can fit a 38.  The python will stretch.



Thanks *sakura*


----------



## misselizabeth22

What about the Aritecks? TTS? Or size up or down??


----------



## laureenthemean

JVLUVSCL'S said:


> Need help please!!! I was wondering on sizing for the pigalle 120, i have very wide feet :0( and  wear a 40 in black altadama astrakan and they fit perfect,would a 40 in the pigalle 120 in patent fit ?and if so would a 39.5 in the black leather pigalle 120 fit because of the difference in material?
> 
> Thanks and have great day!!



I would just go for the 39.5, but Pigalles are bad for wide feet because of the low sides.  I would highly recommend trying them on before buying.


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

Thanks hun,thats what i had in mind just wanted a little reassurance!



laureenthemean said:


> I would just go for the 39.5, but Pigalles are bad for wide feet because of the low sides. I would highly recommend trying them on before buying.


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

misselizabeth22 said:


> What about the Aritecks? TTS? Or size up or down??


 
From the pair i own,(39.5) a little snug,im usually a 40 but because of the sling back i went half a size down,hope this helps!


----------



## lilmissb

Do the 100 and 120 clichys run the same? Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Another Q, I know I've asked before but how much smaller do blings run from VP's again? Is it neglible?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I've heard people say about a 1/4 of a size. However, I have a pair of patent VPs in a 40 and a pair of velvet Blings in a 40 and the Blings seem to fit a bit looser. It could be the velvet as I've heard that it runs slightly large.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh no! I can only do 36 max in VP's so I probably can't do 36.5 in blings then. Oh well. Thanks speedah!


----------



## Speedah

You're welcome! I love them the more I wear them but there's been several pairs popping up on eBay in a few smaller sizes...I'll keep a look out!


----------



## lilmissb

^Well so you should! They are pretty darn hot!


----------



## cat9

Can anyone help me out with the New Simples sizing?  I've done multiple board searches but have found varying responses, saying everything from size up to size down, to TTS if you're a smaller size but size down if you're larger...!  Can anyone recommend what to do if you're in between 7.5 and 8 (between 37.5 and 38 usually), with wide feet?  

I'm a 7.5 in my one pair of YSLs (black patent, recent season but bought in HK so not sure of the style name) and just tried on some Lanvins and Repettos to find with surprise that I could take up to a 40!  (The 39 was prob. the best fit, though.)

Should I go for a 38.5, or would that be too large?  (BTW, this is the metallic leather.)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, can someone help me out with Horatio slings and Helmoons please 

Just read the front and both questions are answered there! If anyone has any different from the front can you let me know. 

Horatio - 1/2 size up

Helmoon - 1/2 - 1 size down


----------



## lilmissb

^Savvys, I have to go TTS for horatios. I tried it on in 36 and it was too big. 35.5 would have been better but they didn't have it. I think Helmoon are half to full size down.


----------



## savvysgirl

My VP size is a 40 .. do you think a 40 in the Horatio would be ok? 
I've found a lovely pair of Helmoons but they are a size 39 although she says they are a uk 7/ 39.


----------



## misselizabeth22

JVLUVSCL'S said:


> From the pair i own,(39.5) a little snug,im usually a 40 but because of the sling back i went half a size down,hope this helps!



Well my collection is just beginning lol, I have the Brown Velvet Sarah's which are a 40, the green bailarina's and the mallorca wedges which are all 40. I ordered the VP's a half size larger though this week; so I'm hoping they workout

I shall take your advice though, and do the 39.5 for those :okay:


----------



## Lec8504

Hi Girls, I'm a newbie to CL so I was wondering, how would Ambrosina fit?  Is it TTS?  I've looked through this thread and someone said that it's TTS, but the ebay seller said that she recommends sizing one full size up?  

I'm usually a 6/36, but I have somewhat wide feet, so should I size up or stay TTS?  TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^Since the ambrosinas are fabric you shouldn't have too much of an issue with them. For me I would do TTS but wait for someone else as I do not have these.


----------



## mocha beans

How does sizing run on the Decollete in the sequins?  I can do a 38 in Yoyos, but it's a bit tight and a 38.5 fits perfect.  I'm a US 8 in most other closed toe shoes.


----------



## javaboo

cat9 said:


> Can anyone help me out with the New Simples sizing?  I've done multiple board searches but have found varying responses, saying everything from size up to size down, to TTS if you're a smaller size but size down if you're larger...!  Can anyone recommend what to do if you're in between 7.5 and 8 (between 37.5 and 38 usually), with wide feet?
> 
> I'm a 7.5 in my one pair of YSLs (black patent, recent season but bought in HK so not sure of the style name) and just tried on some Lanvins and Repettos to find with surprise that I could take up to a 40!  (The 39 was prob. the best fit, though.)
> 
> Should I go for a 38.5, or would that be too large?  (BTW, this is the metallic leather.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I would probably go with a size 38 in the New Simples



Lec8504 said:


> Hi Girls, I'm a newbie to CL so I was wondering, how would Ambrosina fit? Is it TTS? I've looked through this thread and someone said that it's TTS, but the ebay seller said that she recommends sizing one full size up?
> 
> I'm usually a 6/36, but I have somewhat wide feet, so should I size up or stay TTS?  TIA!



Hello Lec! Great to see you here. The Ambrosina runs TTS (US). The shoe is made of chiffon/satin so I would stick to your regular US size because will stretch out and has more give to it. I would go with 36.


----------



## javaboo

mocha beans said:


> How does sizing run on the Decollete in the sequins?  I can do a 38 in Yoyos, but it's a bit tight and a 38.5 fits perfect.  I'm a US 8 in most other closed toe shoes.



I would go with a size 38.5 or 39 in these. It is recommend to go 1 full size up in these normally but most people have been going 1/2 size to 1 full size up.


----------



## hya_been

I have a pair of Bruges that are 40.5, they fit, they're a bit narrow in the  toe box, but I find the heel too wide, would Scissor Girls in a 39 be too small?  Is there any hope in stretching them - they're leather.


----------



## lilmissb

I know it's advised that decolts fit half to full size down, is this still the case with this season's? This from usual CL size right? Cos if it's from US I don't have much room to move!


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know how Podiums run? Is it 1/2 or full size up? 
I am a 40 in VP's but 40.5's in most others


----------



## lilmissb

Savvys!


----------



## regeens

Help please.  Do these booties run the same way -- sigourney, astraqueen and c'est moi?

So if I'm a 37.5 in most CLs (ron ron, SG, VP) and 38 in decollete, should I get a 37.5 or a 38 in those booties?  TIA!


----------



## savvysgirl

LOL!!! :shame:


----------



## rilokiley

*savvysgirl*- you can do either.  a full size up if you have wide feet.  they have an open back, so 1/2 a size won't make _too_ much difference

*regeens*- I would go with 38


----------



## Nieners

I am usually a size 38.5/39EU and I want the decolletes in patent,
which size should I get?

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/37599/37599_in_l.jpg


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Rilo* .. so you think a 41 would be ok for me?


----------



## aeross

Savvy ?


----------



## savvysgirl

A?


----------



## aeross

LOL

I am here researching


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> Thanks *Rilo* .. so you think a 41 would be ok for me?



yes, definitely


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Rilo* .. you little enabler you 

Does you or anyone know what the sizing is like for leather Armadillos? x


----------



## sammiekat

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you *Rilo* .. you little enabler you
> 
> Does you or anyone know what the sizing is like for leather Armadillos? x


 

They run a bit big imo as I have found with the d'orsay styles.
I am a size 40.5 in Very Prive, 41 in Numero Prive (slingbacks) and booties, and I wear a size 40 in the leather Armadillos. I am a 9.5 or 10 US.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I can take either 35.5 or 36.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you ladies.

Both my VP's are a 40 but could take a 40.5 .. most of my other CL's are a 40.5. Do you think could get away with a 40?

Look at your gorgeous baby ... oh i LOVE him so much!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe, he's cute isn't he? He's just a dog-like cat really. He loves snuggling and I think that's what I miss most. Hope mum's giving him cuddles.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies.... how do the NP's run? Anyone out there with a 38.5 NP I would love an insole measurement! Pleassssssseeeeeee


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Do the 100 and 120 clichys run the same? Thanks!


 

They do not.  The Clichy 120 run larger than the 100.


----------



## lilmissb

Bella, to my knowledge NP's and VP's run the same. I'm pretty sure I have to take 35.5 or 36 in both.

Thanks Lav! I guess then I should get half size down for the 120 should I ever attempt them.


----------



## bonchicgenre

How do c'est moi fit? I wear a 6/6.5 and found a pair of 5.5...would it be a stretch and uncomfortable to fit? 
Thanks


----------



## rilokiley

lindsaytalk said:


> How do c'est moi fit? I wear a 6/6.5 and found a pair of 5.5...would it be a stretch and uncomfortable to fit?
> Thanks



Yes- definitely too small.  I'd go for a 37 to be safe.


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks lilmissb!


----------



## bonchicgenre

rilokiley said:


> Yes- definitely too small.  I'd go for a 37 to be safe.



thanks! I'll stay on the hunt


----------



## marinachkaa

Im sorry in advance if this shoe is already on here cant seem to find it..I am wondering about the PASSMULEZEPPA pink shoe how does it run small, big, tts? thanks alot


----------



## Lec8504

thanks for the input lilmissb and javaboo!  

I just barely missed the auction but there's another pair listed by the same seller so we'll see....i'm still watching it.

I'm also looking at a pair of triclos


----------



## nillacobain

Sorry if I ask it again but I need some help.
Bruges (patent and cork) in size 38 fit like a 37, 37.5 or a 38? 
The insole measurement changes with heels height?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## regeens

rilokiley said:


> *savvysgirl*- you can do either. a full size up if you have wide feet. they have an open back, so 1/2 a size won't make _too_ much difference
> 
> *regeens*- I would go with 38


 
Thanks rilo.  38 it is then.  booties here i come!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,
I am eyeing up a pair of Nude Architek in 38 (8) - would you be able to help on sizing please - I'm normally between 37-38(in other hight street shoes), which is not very helpful lol
Thanks a lot!


----------



## laureenthemean

marinachkaa said:


> Im sorry in advance if this shoe is already on here cant seem to find it..I am wondering about the PASSMULEZEPPA pink shoe how does it run small, big, tts? thanks alot



Usually d'Orsay styles run TTS.


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> Sorry if I ask it again but I need some help.
> Bruges (patent and cork) in size 38 fit like a 37, 37.5 or a 38?
> The insole measurement changes with heels height?
> Thanks in advance.


 
I found them to fit like the Simple Pump 100.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> I found them to fit like the Simple Pump 100.


 

Thanks  I don't have any CLs yet . Can I ask you the difference between the Bruges/Simpkes 100 and your non-CLs shoes? Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

Are these Yo-Yos?  How do these run??

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Glittart-Burgundy-Patent-38-5_W0QQitemZ200309102610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200309102610&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're called the Yoyospina, and they run like Yoyos.


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay, I see they are Yoyospinas... but I'm still a little confused on sizing.  I'm generally a US 8, some of my Loubs are 37.5, some are 38, and some are 38.5 (the lower heeled ones).  I THINK the ones I posted above would work but I would just like some confirmation.  If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!!  I've been dying for some glittart in my life!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks Laureen   Do you think they would fit me based on what I wrote above?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they would fit (if they are 38.5), but you should ask about the size just to make sure.  There is a 39.5 mentioned in the description.


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks, I did.  She said they were 9 7/8" long (that was missing from the description and she had to go put it in after I asked) and the picture shows then as a 38.5.  I think she just copied and pasted from another auction and forgot to update.

thanks Laureen!


----------



## ylime

meggyg8r said:


> Are these Yo-Yos?  How do these run??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Glittart-Burgundy-Patent-38-5_W0QQitemZ200309102610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200309102610&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I took a 39 in the 110, and they fit perfect (but I had to stretch out the toebox before they were comfortable). I think the 38.5 will be tight, but not un-doable after you stretch out the toebox.


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> Thanks  I don't have any CLs yet . Can I ask you the difference between the Bruges/Simpkes 100 and your non-CLs shoes? Thanks!


 
For me my Bruges and Simples are the same size as my non CLs.    They have a rounder toebox, so I don't have to size up. If you're buying from ebay or calling a brick and mortar store, I'd ask the seller or SA for the measurement of the insole just to be certain that it will fit you.  I take my TTS in certain styles, but there are many here who go a half size up.


----------



## beautyaddict

Hi! Longtime lurker, first time poster.  To add to the Yoyospina discussion...if I'm a US 6 and a 36.5 in Decollete, with narrow/average feet, should I go for a 36 or 36.5 in the Yoyospina?


----------



## rilokiley

beautyaddict said:


> Hi! Longtime lurker, first time poster.  To add to the Yoyospina discussion...if I'm a US 6 and a 36.5 in Decollete, with narrow/average feet, should I go for a 36 or 36.5 in the Yoyospina?



I'm a US 6.5 and a 37 in the Decollete.  My Yoyo's are a 37.  I think you should go with 36.5, but if your toes aren't too long, I think a 36 would be ok, too.  It might just need a little more stretching.


----------



## yellow08

I need a little bit of sizing help, I'm a US 9:
I have CL (new simple) in a 39.5 I want to purchased the Ron Ron (patent-Glitter) do in a 40 do you think they will be too big? Or just right?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rilokiley

yellow08 said:


> I need a little bit of sizing help, I'm a US 9:
> I have CL (new simple) in a 39.5 I want to purchased the Ron Ron (patent-Glitter) do in a 40 do you think they will be too big? Or just right?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I think 40 will be ok


----------



## sakura

*yellow08*, I find that my patent Ron Rons are the same size as my patent New Simples.


----------



## yellow08

Thank you!!! I appreciate it! I'm soooooooooo new to CL but I'm getting addicted!


----------



## hya_been

I'm a 40.5 in Bruges, 41 in Som1s and Decolletes and I'm wondering if a 39.5 in the Viva Lolos would work.  There doesn't seem to be any sizing info available for the Viva Lolos in this thread unfortunately.


----------



## rilokiley

hya_been said:


> I'm a 40.5 in Bruges, 41 in Som1s and Decolletes and I'm wondering if a 39.5 in the Viva Lolos would work.  There doesn't seem to be any sizing info available for the Viva Lolos in this thread unfortunately.



I'm not sure, but the toebox of the Viva Lola seems fairly narrow.  I think 39.5 would be too small... but maybe someone who has this style can chime in?


----------



## nillacobain

thanks lavanderice!


----------



## shmily_di

i normally wear sz 5.5 of simples, do you think new simple sz 6 will be ok?


----------



## rilokiley

shmily_di said:


> i normally wear sz 5.5 of simples, do you think new simple sz 6 will be ok?




You might need to put in pads and heel grips.  35.5 would be better


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone know how the Eugenie 140s fit?


----------



## calicocat

Hey ladies, I've been wanting a Passmule for the longest time.. My size is 37.5, but 38 CLs fit me.. The pair below is a 38.5, and if they're TTS (like most CL d'orsays tend to be) would they fit me if I put sole insert in?  Thanks a lot.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350165304977


----------



## meggyg8r

I think you'd be a 37.5 in those.  It'd be a real stretch for you to fit in a 38.5.  I have the same size feet as you and I'm a 37.5 in d'orsay styles.


----------



## calicocat

meggyg8r said:


> I think you'd be a 37.5 in those.  It'd be a real stretch for you to fit in a 38.5.  I have the same size feet as you and I'm a 37.5 in d'orsay styles.



Thanks a lot meggyg8r .. That's very helpful to know! 
*sigh* I really really want one


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm sure something will come along eventually!! It always does.  It's not worth it to buy something that just doesn't fit.  You'd have to put quite a bit of padding in there to make them work.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm not sure if it's been posted but how do the Passmule wedges fit?


----------



## sakura

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone know how the Eugenie 140s fit?



*Jet*, I went up half a size.


----------



## Speedah

*Sav*, my Rolandes are a 41 but I could probably wear a 40.5. Since those ones you are looking at are a 40, and calfskin, they may be tight but I bet you could stretch them pretty decently. Get 'em if you think you they'll fit!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

The Rolandos that i just PM'd you about?!! ^^^


----------



## Odalysb2006

meggyg8r said:


> Okay, I see they are Yoyospinas... but I'm still a little confused on sizing. I'm generally a US 8, some of my Loubs are 37.5, some are 38, and some are 38.5 (the lower heeled ones). I THINK the ones I posted above would work but I would just like some confirmation. If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it!! I've been dying for some glittart in my life!!


 
Don't know if ur ? was answered . . . I'm an 8 and I just got these in tartaruga . . . I got a 39 and they fit perfect ! ! ! The insole measures 10 inches exactly.  Hope this helps! !


----------



## lilmissb

How does the decollete 328 fit in comparison to the 868? Thanks!


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> How does the decollete 328 fit in comparison to the 868? Thanks!



There was no difference in sizing for me.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura! That's kinda what I was thinking.

Also, if I'm 36 in clichys would I be 36 or 35.5 in ronrons?


----------



## calicocat

meggyg8r said:


> I'm sure something will come along eventually!! It always does.  It's not worth it to buy something that just doesn't fit.  You'd have to put quite a bit of padding in there to make them work.



You're so right.. Thanks again meggyg8r!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> Thanks sakura! That's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> Also, if I'm 36 in clichys would I be 36 or 35.5 in ronrons?




I got my US size in the Ron Ron


----------



## kuromi-chan

Has anyone tried on the Bow-T Dorcet?  I've asked Stinas about the sizing, but she said they run like other d'orsay styles, and went 1 full size down.  But I thought most d'orsays were TTS?  Help please!


----------



## lizzie03

Has anyone tried the gino t strap or a similar style? I wanted to order a pair online and was wondering how the sizes ran. Thanks everyone!


----------



## singtong

my leather d'orsays are TTS however I have WIDE feet, because of my feet I got the patent Dorcet in half size bigger. There was no way I was going to be able to stretch TTS.

i'm a us 7, euro 37, UK 4-5, my shoes which are a good fit range from 37 - 38.


----------



## kittenslingerie

So I'm looking at the Jo on fleabay, and wondering about the fit... I wear a 41-41.5 in vp, a 41 in babel, and a 42 in yoyo for reference. So anyone have them or tried them that can chime in?


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> I got my US size in the Ron Ron



Thanks rilo! Now I don't know what to do ush:


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Thanks sakura! That's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> Also, if I'm 36 in clichys would I be 36 or 35.5 in ronrons?



How was the toebox for you in the Clichy?  IIRC both styles have the same toebox.


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm, with the padding a bit squished but without, ok. So I could probably do 35.5 then?


----------



## sakura

I think it may be possible but I've never tried the Clichy.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura! I always thought the ronron was bit rounder than clichy. I'll try and find pics...off to explore!


----------



## kaeleigh

lizzie03 said:


> Has anyone tried the gino t strap or a similar style? I wanted to order a pair online and was wondering how the sizes ran. Thanks everyone!


 
I am a US 6.5 and they are TTS for me.


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> Thanks rilo! Now I don't know what to do ush:



aw, sorry!  what's your sizing in other styles?  I have narrow feet and long skinny toes.

Pigalle 100- 36
Ron Ron, VP, Scissor Girl, Triclo- 36.5
Decollete, Yoyo- 37

and I can do 36 or 36.5 for Simples.


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> How does the decollete 328 fit in comparison to the 868? Thanks!


 
Hope I don't confuse things.... I am a US 6.5 and a 37 in Decollete's/ 36.5 in the square toe decollete's


----------



## lilmissb

^^That's ok!!! Ok, hmmm...

Pigalle 100 - 35.5
Scissor Girl - 35.5
Clichy - 36
Decollete - 36 or 36.5
Simple - could fit 36 on my right foot but maybe could do 35.5?
En Passant - 36
VP - 35.5 or 36
Salopette Strass - 35.5
Altadama - 36 but I have a feeling this would be loose after stretching so 35.5

My sizing is all over the place as I have weird ugly feet!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *kaeleigh*! I was thinking about the square toe gives more room but not sure if people found them the same or different.


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^^That's ok!!! Ok, hmmm...
> 
> Pigalle 100 - 35.5
> Scissor Girl - 35.5
> Clichy - 36
> Decollete - 36 or 36.5
> Simple - could fit 36 on my right foot but maybe could do 35.5?
> En Passant - 36
> VP - 35.5 or 36
> Salopette Strass - 35.5
> Altadama - 36 but I have a feeling this would be loose after stretching so 35.5
> 
> My sizing is all over the place as I have weird ugly feet!



It seems like you're generally 1/2 a size smaller than me.  I think you'd be a 36 in Ron Rons.  The 36.5 is perfect for me.


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie. Thanks! I was thinking that but just wanted to check.


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie. Thanks! I was thinking that but just wanted to check.


 
Yup.. *Rilo* and I are shoe twins for the most part so we will give you the same answer most of the time.


----------



## rilokiley

^


----------



## kaeleigh

rilokiley said:


> ^


----------



## lilmissb

^^^So cute guys! Thanks shoe cousins!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies.... anyone have thoughts as to how RonRon's fit versus say a Simple 100? I have tried them before at Barneys and just cannot seem to remember sizing....?


----------



## sakura

*Bella*, I wear the same size in the 100mm patent Ron Rons and Simples.


----------



## BellaShoes

^perfect, thanks for the quick response sakura!


----------



## kaeleigh

sakura said:


> *Bella*, I wear the same size in the 100mm patent Ron Rons and Simples.


 
Same for me


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you kaleigh!!


----------



## jvar

Hello - I'm new to posting, but have read this forum a few times in the past.  

I was wondering what size you recommend for Lady Grant?  This would be my first pair of CLs.

I am a size 6.5 US.  I have a load of JCs.  And for JC high heels (90mm and above) I'm 37, anything lower than 90mm and flats, I'm 36.5 in JC.  I read on another post that someone got a full size larger in Lady Grant.  I have been eyeing these shoes for so long, and I now see it in a size that may fit me.  Any ideas?

Btw - the site only has it listed as 7.5.  Doesn't show me that European sizing.  Would they send me a 37.5 or a 38?  Lots of questions - I know.  Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## lizzie03

thanks, kaeleigh! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kaeleigh

jvar said:


> Hello - I'm new to posting, but have read this forum a few times in the past.
> 
> I was wondering what size you recommend for Lady Grant? This would be my first pair of CLs.
> 
> I am a size 6.5 US. I have a load of JCs. And for JC high heels (90mm and above) I'm 37, anything lower than 90mm and flats, I'm 36.5 in JC. I read on another post that someone got a full size larger in Lady Grant. I have been eyeing these shoes for so long, and I now see it in a size that may fit me. Any ideas?
> 
> Btw - the site only has it listed as 7.5. Doesn't show me that European sizing. Would they send me a 37.5 or a 38? Lots of questions - I know. Any help is much appreciated!


 

I'm a true US 6.5 and Lady Grants are TTS for me. Since you wear so many differnet sizes.... I'll tell you foot measures 9.37 Hope that helps!


----------



## jvar

Thank you Kaeleigh!  That helps me a lot!    I think the 7.5 will be too big for me.    Maybe next time.


----------



## pooky100

Hi ladies,

I am interested in buying CLs closed toe passementerie pump (attached pic). I am a size 6.5 US. I was wondering what size would you recommend? thank you very much


----------



## kaeleigh

pooky100 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am interested in buying CLs closed toe passementerie pump (attached pic). I am a size 6.5 US. I was wondering what size would you recommend? thank you very much


I am a US 6.5 also and tried on a 37 and they were too big. I think they would be TTS.

 Maybe *Rilo, Carlinha,linpaddy,bellezza,samhainophobia,* has tried them and can confirm. "all our shoe sisters"


----------



## pooky100

Thanks kaeleigh, so you think 36.5B/6.5B should work for me? I will buy online and this is gonna be my first pair 

Also, Rilo, Carlinha,linpaddy,bellezza,samhainophobia, I need your suggestion


----------



## kaeleigh

pooky100 said:


> Thanks kaeleigh, so you think 36.5B/6.5B should work for me? I will buy online and this is gonna be my first pair
> 
> Also, Rilo, Carlinha,linpaddy,bellezza,samhainophobia, I need your suggestion


 
I'm pretty sure that it's TTS... but I can't be 100%. I'm sure one of the other girls will be around soon.  Also if you are buying them from NM *WELCNM* free shipping code.**


----------



## pooky100

Kaeleigh, thanks for the code. You are so sweet!!
I have already placed my order  hope they will be TTS.

thanks again!!


----------



## rilokiley

kaeleigh said:


> I am a US 6.5 also and tried on a 37 and they were too big. I think they would be TTS.
> 
> Maybe *Rilo, Carlinha,linpaddy,bellezza,samhainophobia,* has tried them and can confirm. "all our shoe sisters"




I agree- I would go with the 36.5.  It looks like it's cut like the Ron Ron.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

pooky100 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am interested in buying CLs closed toe passementerie pump (attached pic). I am a size 6.5 US. I was wondering what size would you recommend? thank you very much




I have these in tts - I am a 6, and got them in a 36 - they fit perfectly.  I would definitely go with the 36.5 if that's your true size.


----------



## meggyg8r

Just wanted to thank you girls for the sizing advice--I got my Yoyospinas yesterday and the 38.5 is PERFECT.  No stretching needed at all, and they aren't too big.  They are 100% the right size!  Thanks again everyone


----------



## ylime

How uncomfortable would I be if I went up 1/2 a size larger than my usual Roland size? There's a pair of pony hair Rolandos that I'm looking at, but it's a 39.5 instead of my usual 39 (which fits fine).

Would padding work, or should I forget about it?


----------



## ShoeNoob

Here I go again...

How do the suede mary jane Eventas fit? I wear a 38.5 in Simples and 38 in No Prives. I found a couple of really cute Eventas on eBay but they're either a 38 or a 39.


----------



## kittenslingerie

ShoeNoob said:


> Here I go again...
> 
> How do the suede mary jane Eventas fit? I wear a 38.5 in Simples and 38 in No Prives. I found a couple of really cute Eventas on eBay but they're either a 38 or a 39.



I wear a 1/2 size smaller in eventas than I do in simples, but I have a narrow foot so the strap is part of the reason that I take the smaller size.


----------



## laureenthemean

ylime said:


> How uncomfortable would I be if I went up 1/2 a size larger than my usual Roland size? There's a pair of pony hair Rolandos that I'm looking at, but it's a 39.5 instead of my usual 39 (which fits fine).
> 
> Would padding work, or should I forget about it?


I wouldn't do it.  The slipping is pretty bad because of the platform on the bottom.  I sold mine b/c they were half a size too big for me.


----------



## Lolofalana

Hi Ladies!

 I am a size US 7 but, I do have slightly wider feet and often order 37.5 in European brands. I have been wanting the 100 m Decollete in Nude (Nappa Leather). Do you think a 37.5 is good or should I order a 38?

Thank!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Thanks, Kittens! I'm going to try to show some self-restraint, but I'm sure I'll cave before the auction's over


----------



## rilokiley

Lolofalana said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am a size US 7 but, I do have slightly wider feet and often order 37.5 in European brands. I have been wanting the 100 m Decollete in Nude (Nappa Leather). Do you think a 37.5 is good or should I order a 38?
> 
> Thank!



38


----------



## sakura

Lolofalana said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am a size US 7 but, I do have slightly wider feet and often order 37.5 in European brands. I have been wanting the 100 m Decollete in Nude (Nappa Leather). Do you think a 37.5 is good or should I order a 38?
> 
> Thank!



I would get the Decollete in a 38 if you have slightly wider feet.  Have you tried any of the other styles?


----------



## singtong

how do the alti run? I'm guessing at the most half size bigger as the heel is so high? x


----------



## Lolofalana

Thak rilokiley and sakura! I was thinking the 38 was the one. And double yay ..there is a pair on ebay. The sole in a bit wonky looking, but I can always fix that!

Sakura- I have the Very Noeuds in a 37.5. They fit is okay (right foot is way better than left...) but they are so pretty and worth the pain!


----------



## sakura

Sounds like the 38 would be the one for you then.  My Decollete size is a half size up from the Very Noeuds I tried.


----------



## BagsR4Me

If I'm a size 5 in Hyper Prive, would I be the same size in Very Prive? Are they pretty much the same?

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> how do the alti run? I'm guessing at the most half size bigger as the heel is so high? x


I only have the 160, for which I would say 1/2 size up.


----------



## kuromi-chan

Has anyone tried the new batch of Black Jazz Decolletes in stores now?  I hear they are more TTS this time around, but want to make sure.  I've ordered a pair for the SCP signing; ideally I wanted a 1/2 size up just to be on the safe side, but they didn't have it, so I had to go with TTS.  TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^Not sure if TTS is good IMO. I have to wear 1 full size up from my US size in decolletes. I wouldn't fit into TTS at all! The toe is quite pointy and narrow.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks lilmissb!  hmmm, i wonder if i should cancel....i don't think i'll be able to return them once they're signed, huh?


----------



## lilmissb

^probably not!!!

What size are you as sometime really small sizes run TTS but I'm 35.5 TTS and I need at least 36 but 36.5 is best.


----------



## Lec8504

Hi girls!  I think I found another pair that I'm really interested in but I haven't seen these in stores at all.

How do the Marpoil cork wedges run?  I'm usually a 36/6 in most brands.  However I have wide-ish feet and iono if this will help but the widest part of my feet is slightly less than 3.5inches wide.


----------



## laureenthemean

kuromi-chan said:


> Has anyone tried the new batch of Black Jazz Decolletes in stores now?  I hear they are more TTS this time around, but want to make sure.  I've ordered a pair for the SCP signing; ideally I wanted a 1/2 size up just to be on the safe side, but they didn't have it, so I had to go with TTS.  TIA!



I've also heard that the Decolletes are more TTS this season.


----------



## lilmissb

^Really?? Hmmm...well then maybe kuromi you're ok going with TTS. That's a huge change from previous seasons though


----------



## floridasun8

I have a sizing question for anyone that can help.  I wear a TTS in regular Yoyos, although I dont currently have a pair to measure.   I am looking at a pair of ostrich yotruches on ebay that are 1/2 size up.    The seller told me that the insole measures 9.33" but I cant tell if those would fit or not due to all my other shoes being closed toe that give a false measurement because your toes dont go all the way to the front of the shoe.

Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between a regular yoyo and a 'special' yoyo like the yotruche/yoclou/yoyospina, etc.?   Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/44153179RF/sts/sr_women80

how these run? I'm an IT 37


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you laureen & lilmissb!    i've asked SCP for insole measurements so i can compare to my older Decolletes.


----------



## aeross

floridasun8 said:


> I have a sizing question for anyone that can help. I wear a TTS in regular Yoyos, although I dont currently have a pair to measure. I am looking at a pair of ostrich yotruches on ebay that are 1/2 size up. The seller told me that the insole measures 9.33" but I cant tell if those would fit or not due to all my other shoes being closed toe that give a false measurement because your toes dont go all the way to the front of the shoe.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between a regular yoyo and a 'special' yoyo like the yotruche/yoclou/yoyospina, etc.? Thanks!


 
I got my Yotruches in my usual 40.5 size. Savvy's YoClous are 1/2 size up

My toes are just near the edger but not hanging over at all. 

If they are too long you can always put a gel pad under the ball of your foot


----------



## aeross

nillacobain said:


> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/44153179RF/sts/sr_women80
> 
> how these run? I'm an IT 37


 
I think from what I remember they're TTS Nilla. Anyone else know ?


----------



## lovely&amazing

I hope this is appropriate in here: I want to add my sizing guide because I consider my foot to be very standard and I'm hoping it helps anyone else who shares a textbook US Size 8, Medium:

NP - 38 or 38.5 (dependant on material, patent is the only one that requires a 38.5)
VP - 38.5
Decollete - 39
Ginevra - 39
Clichy - 39
Joli Noeud - 38.5
Podium - 38.5
Embrasse - 38.5
Pigalle - 38.5 (120)
Pass Mule - 38
Any D'Orsay - 38
City Girl - 38.5

Hope this helps...anyone.


----------



## BagsR4Me

BagsR4Me said:


> If I'm a size 5 in Hyper Prive, would I be the same size in Very Prive? Are they pretty much the same?
> 
> TIA



Hi,

I posted this yesterday, but didn't get a response.  Does anyone know the answer to this? Are the HPs and VPs the same?

TIA


----------



## surlygirl

I'm sure you could take the same size in the VP and HP. If anything, the HPs might run a bit smaller because of the larger platform, IMO. But I think in the smaller sizes, you would be fine. I'm a 39 - 39.5 in VPs depending on material, but would take the 39.5 in the HP.


----------



## lovely&amazing

BagsR4Me said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted this yesterday, but didn't get a response.  Does anyone know the answer to this? Are the HPs and VPs the same?
> 
> TIA


 
It's my understanding that sizing IS the same, it's just the platform that is higher.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks surly & lovely.


----------



## meggyg8r

lovely&amazing said:


> I hope this is appropriate in here: I want to add my sizing guide because I consider my foot to be very standard and I'm hoping it helps anyone else who shares a textbook US Size 8, Medium:
> 
> NP - 38 or 38.5 (dependant on material, patent is the only one that requires a 38.5)
> VP - 38.5
> Decollete - 39
> Ginevra - 39
> Clichy - 39
> Joli Noeud - 38.5
> Podium - 38.5
> Embrasse - 38.5
> Pigalle - 38.5 (120)
> Pass Mule - 38
> Any D'Orsay - 38
> City Girl - 38.5
> 
> Hope this helps...anyone.


 
It helps me tons! I am a 37.5/38 and will definitely use this as a guide!


----------



## nillacobain

aeross said:


> I think from what I remember they're TTS Nilla. Anyone else know ?


 

thanks aeross!


----------



## RS1972

How 'bout the Declics? I am normally a US size 7.5. I have the VPs in 38 and there's a little bit of room to spare. I didn't know if the Declics run a bit smaller since they're close toed, if I should get 37.5 or 38? Thanks for the help!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Please help!! I am ordering the *peanut wedges in python *on a charge send and can't decide on sizing. I really hate doing exchanges by mail, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I usually wear a 41.5 in simples, 
a 41 in vp and np's, 
a 41 in babel, 
a 41.5-42 in pointy styles. 
I think my choices are a 41 or a 42, and I think python is quite stretchy, so which one????


----------



## kaeleigh

RS1972 said:


> How 'bout the Declics? I am normally a US size 7.5. I have the VPs in 38 and there's a little bit of room to spare. I didn't know if the Declics run a bit smaller since they're close toed, if I should get 37.5 or 38? Thanks for the help!


 
I am a US size 6.5 and a 37 Declic fit perfect.


----------



## RS1972

^^^ Thanks so much!


----------



## calicocat

meggyg8r said:


> It helps me tons! I am a 37.5/38 and will definitely use this as a guide!


Hi *meggyg8r*, are you a US 7.5 or 8?


----------



## Rainnyduck

Hi there, I posted for the first time a few days ago, in the wrong place because I was unsure how things worked So Sorry! And I was asking for some help from any girls who are regularly 9 or 9.5 like me.  I would really love some advice. In the Simple leather I am a 40.5 and in the suede I can alllmost get away with a 40.  I also tried on a pointy shoe, I believe the Decoltissimo in a 40.5 and it fit VERY cute.  I think this means that the 40.5 is my true size and I am doing my best to follow the online guides you have made.  But if anyone who thinks this sounds like how they run has any advice, I would really appricate the help.  Mostly, my questions are do D'orsays really run bigger.  And also, do slingback and sandles also run bigger.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone know how the Cage or Cage Zeppa runs?  TIA!


----------



## marylinjh

Thank-you. Finally sizes I can understand!!!! Great information!!!


----------



## Speedah

Would a Declic 140 in a 40.5 work for me if I'm a 40-40.5 in VPs, a 40 in Pigalle 120s, etc.? Average CL size is 40.5
Thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think so.  I got my VP size for the Declic 140.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## caterpillar

anyone know if these magenta patent pigalles will fit me? i thought for pigalle 120 you are supposed to size down, but the auction says it would best fit a size 6 and the measurement for the footbed matches my foot perfectly... (9.5")

they are size 36.5 and i usually wear a sz 36 (36.5 decollete patent) in louboutins or 6 in US


----------



## ylime

^ You're supposed to go down 1/2 a size from your CL size, which is usually people's US size. I think the reason for that is because the arch is so high it tends to push your feet forward when you walk, so there's slippage issues.


----------



## rilokiley

caterpillar said:


> anyone know if these magenta patent pigalles will fit me? i thought for pigalle 120 you are supposed to size down, but the auction says it would best fit a size 6 and the measurement for the footbed matches my foot perfectly... (9.5")
> 
> they are size 36.5 and i usually wear a sz 36 (36.5 decollete patent) in louboutins or 6 in US



it will be waaaaay to big- trust me!  I am a US 6.5, usually wear a 36.5 in CL's, and a 37 in the Decollete.  I tried on a 36.5 in the Pigalle 120, and there was no way I could keep my foot in.  I would need a 35.5 or a 35.

also, the insole measurement is misleading, because the Pigalle is so pointy that your foot doesn't go all the way to the end, if you know what I mean.


----------



## poppyseed

Hi ladies,
I am a comfortable 38 in normal shoes - do you think there is any chance Mad Mary in 40 would fit me?
It does say you have to size 1/2 or 1 up, but this is a bit more,so I don't know if too risk it or not...


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am a comfortable 38 in normal shoes - do you think there is any chance Mad Mary in 40 would fit me?
> It does say you have to size 1/2 or 1 up, but this is a bit more,so I don't know if too risk it or not...



Do you have any CL's to compare it with?  It would probably be too big- 39 would be best for you in the Mad Mary.  However, it does have an ankle strap, and if you pad the heck out of it, you may get it to work.  It depends how much you want them and whether or not it's a good deal.  I would wait for the right size though.


----------



## poppyseed

rilokiley said:


> Do you have any CL's to compare it with? It would probably be too big- 39 would be best for you in the Mad Mary. However, it does have an ankle strap, and if you pad the heck out of it, you may get it to work. It depends how much you want them and whether or not it's a good deal. I would wait for the right size though.


 
Thanks for your help!It was a really good deal on ebay,but 5 mins later I wanted to check the auction again and it was removed, so I guess they must have been fakehope they were now they're gone...


----------



## meggyg8r

Please just reconfirm my suspicions... a 37.5 in Brown Glittart Ron Rons would not fit me if I am:

38.5 in Decollete
38.5 in Yoyospina
37.5 in all my sandals (Champus, Alta Perla, all d'orsay styles)

I really want to make them work as they are a great price but I think I'm just trying to convince myself that they can.  Someone steer me in the right direction please!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

poppyseed said:


> Thanks for your help!It was a really good deal on ebay,but 5 mins later I wanted to check the auction again and it was removed, so I guess they must have been fakehope they were now they're gone...


 
If they are the ones I think you're talking about they were DEFINITELY fake.  If you have any suspicions post over in our authenticate thread and we will help you out!


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

HEY LADIES! I FOUND A PAIR OF ORLAN BLACK PONY HAIR IN 39, ARE THESE TTS,1/2 UP OR DOWN? IM USUALLY A 39.5 TO 40 BUT I REALLY LUV THESE AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN GET AWAY W/THE 39 DUE TO THE BUCKLE STRAP, THANKS AND HOPE EVERYONE HAS AS GREAT DAY!


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> Please just reconfirm my suspicions... a 37.5 in Brown Glittart Ron Rons would not fit me if I am:
> 
> 38.5 in Decollete
> 38.5 in Yoyospina
> 37.5 in all my sandals (Champus, Alta Perla, all d'orsay styles)
> 
> I really want to make them work as they are a great price but I think I'm just trying to convince myself that they can.  Someone steer me in the right direction please!!!


Sorry girl, I think you need a 38!


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry girl, I think you need a 38!


 
Yeah I knew it. I just needed someone to reaffirm it for me because I really want them!  Thanks Laureen


----------



## savvysgirl

I need some advice on NP's please lovelies. 
Would patent and croc be the same for sizing? The crocs are a 40.5 but i bought some patent 40's which i think might be too small as the 40.5's fit perfectly. 
TIA


----------



## aeross

Well Savvy my dear. I thought you were here for another reason, so I'll go away again LOL

On a seperate note

How do Foxtrots run ?


----------



## savvysgirl

You would be a 40.5 or 41 in those my dearest ^^^^^ 

I bought mine in a 41 and they were a full size too big.


----------



## aeross

LOL

I was thinking of a "friend" can't imagine who  so a 39.5 / 40 is good for you is it ?


----------



## savvysgirl

Your lovely *A*. Those are the 39.5's i was talking about earlier!

Sadly i am a 40 or 40.5 in Foxtrots. I can't make a 39.5 work .. even though they are on my HG list.


----------



## aeross

Don't you know a surgeon at the hospital lol?

Toe shortening I am sure is now possible

Shall I see you in the other thread ?


----------



## cathy1228

Hi ladies!  need a bit of sizing advice please.  I'm a US 8 or 8.5 and i'm thinking whether a patent decollete in 39 would fit OK after stretching or would it be too tight? (I wear a 39 in satin decolletes and they fit is ok though a bit snug)


----------



## noah8077

You think my 37's would fit in these comfortably, or probably not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220365826068


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've always heard that espadrilles run pretty small.


----------



## noah8077

Thank you!


----------



## Pinkdancer

So I did a search and am still unsure. 

I want to take the plunge and buy the nude patent VP's on Footcandy. I'm a tts US size 8 (with a regular width foot). Do I order an 8 from the site (which their size chart shows as lining up with a 39) or should I go up a half size? Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go with 38.5.


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^Wow, that was quick. Thank you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Does anyone know how the Desir slingback runs?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Small, I would go up a whole size, but you should go up at least 1/2 a size.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks laureen!


----------



## IslandSpice

Can someone tell me how the nuit d'ete runs? Thanks!


----------



## idests

Miss Tack 70 mm... TTS? Need to make a decision in the next few hours! Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

^^ They were TTS for me... same as the Simple 70s.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi ladies!
I'm looking at a pair of patent Lova 120 Pigalle. They are a 38.5. My CL tts is 38.5 (Declic, VP). I have wide feet also. Do you think they'd work? Thank you so much!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think you'd be fine. My true size is between a 40-40.5 and my 120 pigalles I could do either size. Even if they're a touch too big you can pad them. 

Good luck!!! I absolutely love those!


----------



## Nancy7

Hi Ladies - Can someone please tell me if *Christian Louboutin Strass Silk Evening Shoes* these shoes run TTS?  Generally I wear an 8.5 and I'm wondering if a 39 will be too big.  TIA!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks again Speedah


----------



## Speedah

^^ You're welcome! Good luck!


----------



## rilokiley

Nancy7 said:


> Hi Ladies - Can someone please tell me if *Christian Louboutin Strass Silk Evening Shoes* these shoes run TTS?  Generally I wear an 8.5 and I'm wondering if a 39 will be too big.  TIA!!!




I think most strappy sandals are 1/2 size up... do you have a link or a picture though?  I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.


----------



## noah8077

Ok, here I go again.  I have VP's in 37's, Decolletes in a 37.5  Ron Rons in 37's, can I wear these in a 37.5?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rilokiley

noah8077 said:


> Ok, here I go again.  I have VP's in 37's, Decolletes in a 37.5  Ron Rons in 37's, can I wear these in a 37.5?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Dorcet-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ270298860720QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem




I think they would be too big... you'd need quite a bit of padding, and these have heel slippage as is.


----------



## noah8077

I figured so, but these are the only ones I can find.  I will have to keep looking!


----------



## Nancy7

rilokiley said:


> I think most strappy sandals are 1/2 size up... do you have a link or a picture though? I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.


 
http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&_trksid=m38


----------



## rilokiley

Nancy7 said:


> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&_trksid=m38




the link doesn't work- it leads me straight to My eBay.  do you have an item #?


----------



## Nancy7

rilokiley said:


> the link doesn't work- it leads me straight to My eBay. do you have an item #?


 
Sorry - try that

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120377784228


----------



## rilokiley

Nancy7 said:


> Sorry - try that
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120377784228




a 39 will fit you.  it is the Alta Perla btw


----------



## calicocat

Hi Ladies, do these Mary Janes run true to size?  My US size is 7 - 7.5. Thank you all..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250378158365


----------



## rilokiley

calicocat said:


> Hi Ladies, do these Mary Janes run true to size?  My US size is 7 - 7.5. Thank you all..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250378158365




These should fit you fine


----------



## calicocat

rilokiley said:


> These should fit you fine



Yaaaay  Thank you *rilokiley*!


----------



## Chins4

Those ladies who have Fiorellinos - any sizing advice? I'm usually a 37  in CLs and I am checking out the green pair on Fleabay and they are 37.5 but seller says 9" insole which would make them half a size too small for me - does this sound right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you might be okay; the seller told rilokiley that she's usually a 37.5-38 in CLs.


----------



## rilokiley

^ yup.  and she told me she is a US 7-7.5.


----------



## lhasa

...looking at those Maternas on eBay.  I'm a 37.5 in VPs, and also the Miss Boxe.  I think these would be ok, don't you?


----------



## BellaShoes

cathy1228 said:


> Hi ladies!  need a bit of sizing advice please.  I'm a US 8 or 8.5 and i'm thinking whether a patent decollete in 39 would fit OK after stretching or would it be too tight? (I wear a 39 in satin decolletes and they fit is ok though a bit snug)


 
I am a solid 39 in CL and my grey patent Decolletes are 39.5!

Good Luck....


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

HEY LADIES NEED HELP! I FOUND A PAIR OF ORLAN BLACK PONY HAIR IN 39, ARE THESE TTS,1/2 UP OR DOWN? IM USUALLY A 39.5 TO 40 BUT I REALLY LUV THESE AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN GET AWAY W/THE 39 DUE TO THE BUCKLE STRAP, THANKS AND HOPE EVERYONE HAS AS GREAT DAY!


----------



## laureenthemean

JVLUVSCL'S said:


> HEY LADIES NEED HELP! I FOUND A PAIR OF ORLAN BLACK PONY HAIR IN 39, ARE THESE TTS,1/2 UP OR DOWN? IM USUALLY A 39.5 TO 40 BUT I REALLY LUV THESE AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN GET AWAY W/THE 39 DUE TO THE BUCKLE STRAP, THANKS AND HOPE EVERYONE HAS AS GREAT DAY!


Hi there, can you post a picture of the shoes?  Not sure what style it is, since "orlan black pony hair" refers to the material, not the style.  And no need to yell!


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

sorry,wasn't thinking!here you go,


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, you're right, they are called the Orlan!  Just doing a quick search, it seems like they would be best 1/2 size up.  Maybe someone else can help you more.  Good luck!


----------



## JVLUVSCL'S

thanks laureen!


----------



## sunkist_baby

if im a 37 tts in CL's, would 36.5 yoyo pumps be too small for me? or would it fit a little tightly and eventually stretch some? TIA!


----------



## sakura

*sunkist_baby*, those would probably be too small.  Sizing in Yoyos is usually half size up.


----------



## annaspanna33

Hey girls - how do the *Alti pumps* in patent run? I'm a 39 in Minibout, (although now they have stretched are a bit too big) and probably a 39.5 in Decollette....any ideas?


----------



## cathy1228

BellaShoes said:


> I am a solid 39 in CL and my grey patent Decolletes are 39.5!
> 
> Good Luck....


 
Thank you for the advice *Bella*!  Woohooo! On the hunt for pretty 39.5 patent decolletes


----------



## Speedah

Does the Fontanette run like the VP? And does python stretch more than patent? Thanks!


----------



## candyny

Ladies, I'm lusting for those green sequin decolletes on e.bay in 38.  I'm a US 8.  Thinking they are a 1/2 size too small.  Any suggestions?  Love the color.  TIA


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think they'll definitely be too small.  They are so pretty too!


----------



## candyny

Thank you, Speedah.  Not what I wanted to hear (lol), but I'll keep looking for green or bronze!!!


----------



## Speedah

Sorry!  To give you an idea I'm usually a US 9.5-10 (CL size 40-40.5) and I have a pair of decollettes in a 41.5 and a pair in a 40.5 (it took forever to break them in and stretch and they're still tight). The 41.5 fits perfectly. I don't know from experience but I'm just guessing that paillettes don't stretch very well either without causing some damage.


----------



## Speedah

Is there any chance that these will fit me?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D10361

Anyone familiar with the sizing? I LOVE these!


----------



## Schnuggeli

Hi ladies, I'm a size 35 in Decolletes, Ron Rons, VPs and NPs.
Should I get patent Rolandos in 35 or 35.5?

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^Not sure *Schnuggeli*. I have to size up for the decollete and rolando but it looks like you may not have to if 35 fits in decolletes. You may get away with 35. By the looks of things you must be TTS in almost all CL's as my decollete size is 36-36.5 and all other sizes are 35.5-36. Maybe wait for *javaboo* to chime in (or pm her) as she has slightly smaller feet than me.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, also, not really a sizing question but I don't know where else to put it. How much do decolletes stretch? Half a size?


----------



## rilokiley

Schnuggeli said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a size 35 in Decolletes, Ron Rons, VPs and NPs.
> Should I get patent Rolandos in 35 or 35.5?
> 
> TIA!



I think you should get a 35


----------



## annaspanna33

lilmissb said:


> Oh, also, not really a sizing question but I don't know where else to put it. How much do decolletes stretch? Half a size?



I'd say easily! I bought a pair in a 40 (sized up a whole size), and when I got them they fitted pretty well (could have got away with a 39.5 though I think). After wearing them a couple of times they were too big to wear without insoles and heel grips, to the extent that I had to sell them.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks anna! I think I will just get half size up then.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Thanks *lilmissb* and *rilo*. I still don't know which size I should get. Ha ha!


----------



## lilmissb

^get the 35


----------



## sunkist_baby

sakura said:


> *sunkist_baby*, those would probably be too small. Sizing in Yoyos is usually half size up.


 
Awww I wish my feet were smaller! Thanks *sakura*!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^get the 35



lol that's what I said too...

*schnuggeli*, I'm not sure why you're still unsure?


----------



## Schnuggeli

rilokiley said:


> lol that's what I said too...
> 
> *schnuggeli*, I'm not sure why you're still unsure?



I'm sorry if I got it wrong. I PMed *Java*, and she wasn't sure about my size in Rolandos, either. I took her advice on Decolletes which means I got them TTS, and it worked!!! She's told me the toe box of Rolando is pretty short. So I was thinking maybe Rolando would be more difficult than Decolletes. Size up or not has become a question to me.


----------



## sumnboutme

If anyone is wondering, the City runs big.  I had to go down a half size from my US size.


----------



## rilokiley

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm sorry if I got it wrong. I PMed *Java*, and she wasn't sure about my size in Rolandos, either. I took her advice on Decolletes which means I got them TTS, and it worked!!! She's told me the toe box of Rolando is pretty short. So I was thinking maybe Rolando would be more difficult than Decolletes. Size up or not has become a question to me.



ooh ok.  hm... I guess it's personal preference, but if I'm between sizes, I rather get the smaller one and stretch it out than get the bigger one and have it slip off my heels.  maybe you can get both and return one?


----------



## Miss Coco B

I just bought a pair of Black Rololdo pumps in size 37 (same as my Ron Ron's that fit sooo well)  when I got them they are tight around my toes.  The heel will still go on easily but my toes are squished.  Should I go up to a 37.5?  Help please!  I am afraid that if I don't return them soon they won't have the other size left.  Thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

Miss Coco B said:


> I just bought a pair of Black Rololdo pumps in size 37 (same as my Ron Ron's that fit sooo well)  when I got them they are tight around my toes.  The heel will still go on easily but my toes are squished.  Should I go up to a 37.5?  Help please!  I am afraid that if I don't return them soon they won't have the other size left.  Thank you!



if the length ok, and it's just the toebox that is tight, I would keep the 37.  try wearing it with some thick socks, or if it's really unbearable, try taking it to a cobbler


----------



## Miss Coco B

rilokiley said:


> if the length ok, and it's just the toebox that is tight, I would keep the 37.  try wearing it with some thick socks, or if it's really unbearable, try taking it to a cobbler


Thank you so much!  Do you know if they will eventually stretch out?


----------



## rilokiley

Miss Coco B said:


> Thank you so much!  Do you know if they will eventually stretch out?




They should!  if you bring them to a cobbler, it will be a lot easier


----------



## lilmissb

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm sorry if I got it wrong. I PMed *Java*, and she wasn't sure about my size in Rolandos, either. I took her advice on Decolletes which means I got them TTS, and it worked!!! She's told me the toe box of Rolando is pretty short. So I was thinking maybe Rolando would be more difficult than Decolletes. Size up or not has become a question to me.



Decolletes will stretch out a lot from what I've heard. I have a pair of patent round toe pumps and the left shoe was pretty tight but within a few weeks of wearing them I was ok and they are now the shape of my foot! They're so comfy.


*sumn,* you got the City? I'm really starting to fall for them in black.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ooops, nevermind!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Okay, so I am eyeing a pair of python Fontanetes but have never tried any on and have no clue as to what size to get. For reference, here are my sizes in other styles: Decolletes (35); Hyper Prive (35); Simples (35); Ron Rons (35.5); C'est Mois (35.5); Inverness (35.5); Drapidays (35--possibly 34.5 due to a bit of heel slippage with the 35).

My question is, what size do you think I can get in Fontanetes? Any idea?

TIA


----------



## ylime

^ My Fontanetes are my VP sizing. Judging by your sizes, a 35 will probably be fine.


----------



## hya_been

Wondering if the 4.5" Leather Simples run the same as the Leather Bruges?


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Laureen & Rilo


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I had these posted in the wrong thread....

How do the first ones fit, they are 6.5 and i'm US 7??

Then the second one is a 37.


----------



## sakura

IIRC the Defil runs like the Declic, so it will probably be too small.  Not sure about the wedge though.


----------



## BagsR4Me

ylime said:


> ^ My Fontanetes are my VP sizing. Judging by your sizes, a 35 will probably be fine.


 
Thank you, *ylime*.


----------



## kuromi-chan

sinfulgoddess - the 1st ones, the Defil, i went 1/2 size *UP*.  sorry, i don't know how the 2nd ones run.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thanks for the help with the other ones.....

Now someone please tell me the Forever Tinas fit small.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Thanks for the help with the other ones.....
> 
> Now someone please tell me the Forever Tinas fit small.



Or just tell me the truth, how do these run. I'm a US 7 not narrow feet.


----------



## gattaca09

I am typically a US 5.5 and here are my CLs and their sizing:
Black Decollete 868 - 36 - perfect fit
Pewter Original Simple 100 - 36 - perfect fit
Luggage Nappa Very Prive - 36 - too big (needs footpad) and they have stretched! arg!
Grey Patent Rolandos - 36.5 - too big (needs footpad)
Taupe Suede JS 120s - 36 - too big (needs footpad)
Black Satin Maria Slingback 85s - 35.5 - perfect fit
Tan Canvas Mallorca Wedges - 35 - have stretched and now are too big
Black Canvas Mallorca Wedges - 35 - tight (but they are newer and will probably stretch)
Black Nappa Lastic Booties - 36 - good fit, but forget the fit, they hurt!
Black Patent 85mm pointed toe (they look like Decoltissimo, but they are called something else) - 35.5 - perfect fit
Gold Lace Satin Moonbow - 35.5 - perfect fit

I'd love to get another pair of VPs, do you think in Nappa I should get a 35?  My current VPs in Nappa are a 36 and, after they have stretched, they are too big (even WITH a footpad - grrr).  Do you think a 35 would be a perfect fit after a bit of stretch?  What about a Patent VP - 35.5?  Thanks for your help and insights!  You guys are great!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm, sounds like you need 35.5 to me and you rarely size down for VP's. How big would you say your current VP's are for you? Half size, full size?


----------



## micahrain

i just bought ms. tack, cute office style pumps. They are at least a full size up.  I usually wear an 8-8.5. These are tight in 9.5. I would go 1.5 sizes up


----------



## dreachick2384

Hey ladies, I was wondering about sizing on the caracolo yoyo, the ones without a platform. They are red patent, size 38.5. My regular vp size in patent is 38.5, also 38.5 in nappa declic. Wide feet, narrow heels. Your thoughts?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the 38.5 would work.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen, I hope so! I really love a pair on ebay right now.


----------



## sumnboutme

Does anyone have sizing info on the Yopi Peep Toes?  Thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

Question, anyone in 35-36 range try on the _city_? *sumn* said it ran small and I just wanted to check for the smaller sizes since we tend to run more TTS on CL's.

Oh and _decolts_ run big don't they? If I normally take 35.5 or 36 would I size down to 35 or 35.5? Thanks gals!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Confused!  I want a pair of black patent Pigalle 120.  I am mostly a US 8 (can wear 7.5 sometimes).  My black kid Pigalle 100 are a 38.  VPs, NPs, Ron Rons, Simples, and Clichys are all 38.5.  Decolletes and Rolandos are a 39.

So do I get a 37.5 or a 38 in the Pigalle 120s???


----------



## Odalysb2006

How do the patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET run? ? ?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

oo_let_me_see said:


> Confused! I want a pair of black patent Pigalle 120. I am mostly a US 8 (can wear 7.5 sometimes). My black kid Pigalle 100 are a 38. VPs, NPs, Ron Rons, Simples, and Clichys are all 38.5. Decolletes and Rolandos are a 39.
> 
> So do I get a 37.5 or a 38 in the Pigalle 120s???



I think a 37.5 might be better for you.


----------



## laureenthemean

Odalysb2006 said:


> How do the patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET run? ? ?  TIA!


A lot of people get them TTS, but I have wide feet and got them 1/2 size up and they're perfect lengthwise, still pretty tight.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Question, anyone in 35-36 range try on the _city_? *sumn* said it ran small and I just wanted to check for the smaller sizes since we tend to run more TTS on CL's.
> 
> Oh and _decolts_ run big don't they? If I normally take 35.5 or 36 would I size down to 35 or 35.5? Thanks gals!



*lilmissb*, the City runs big.  I'm a US 7 (not narrow, not wide) Here's my sizing in CLs:

City - 36.5
Scissor Girls - 37
VP - 37
New Simple - 37
Activa - 37.5
Rolando - 37.5 
Declic - 37.5
Decollete - 37.5
Ron Ron - 37.5

For the *closed-toe 37.5s* I can fit TTS but went a size up for comfort in the toe box.  Length-wise, I have heel slippage.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thaks *sumn!*


----------



## hya_been

If I'm a 40.5 in Bruges, would a 40.5 in 85 mm Suede Ron Rons and would a 40.5 in suede new simples work?


----------



## Nieners

Anyone knows if the Clichy's run TTS?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Depends on the heel height and material. In the 120 Clichys I took my 120 Pigalle size (TTS/.5 size down). I think the 100s run 1/2 size small but I'm not sure.


----------



## lilmissb

My US size is 35.5 and I need 36 in clichy 100's as I have the 36.5 and it's too big. In 120's I'd probably need 35.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nieners said:


> Anyone knows if the Clichy's run TTS?


For me personally, I'm pretty sure I'd need the 100 a whole size up, which is not uncommon.  I went TTS in the velvet 120s, but the patent 120s run smaller, I would need to go 1/2 size up.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Girls, how does the sizing run for these.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think they run like the VP.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies.

I am a US 9 - in American brands like Cole Haan, J. Crew, Delman, etc. I wear a size 9. In Choo/Manolo/Prada I tend to wear a 39.5. My experience with CL is that I go way up - my VP size is 40.5, and this is also my size in other styles I have tried on like some of the booties and the lady grant. I have a pair of the Jo (Low thick heel peep toe) in a 40.5 but there is room there that perhaps I could have worn a 40. I tried on drapiday and found the 40.5 huge and the 39.5 tight, so presumably a 40 would fit. All that in mind, I am wondering what my simple size will be - will it likely be the same as my VP size or smaller/larger? Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

I'm not sure about Simple sizing but we're shoe twins!


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am a US 9 - in American brands like Cole Haan, J. Crew, Delman, etc. I wear a size 9. In Choo/Manolo/Prada I tend to wear a 39.5. My experience with CL is that I go way up - my VP size is 40.5, and this is also my size in other styles I have tried on like some of the booties and the lady grant. I have a pair of the Jo (Low thick heel peep toe) in a 40.5 but there is room there that perhaps I could have worn a 40. I tried on drapiday and found the 40.5 huge and the 39.5 tight, so presumably a 40 would fit. All that in mind, I am wondering what my simple size will be - will it likely be the same as my VP size or smaller/larger? Thanks!



it seems like your CL "base size" is 40.  for the Simple, I think you'd be a 40.5.


----------



## Pinkdancer

How do these run? (Viva Lola/Lolo):


----------



## gattaca09

lilmissb said:


> ^Hmmm, sounds like you need 35.5 to me and you rarely size down for VP's. How big would you say your current VP's are for you? Half size, full size?



My current VPs are a 36 and even with a footpad in them there is a bit of a gap and the back heel often slips off when I walk in them.  When I first got them, the standard footpad did the trick, but after some stretching they are too big!  I worry that if I get a 35.5 they will be perfect to start, but then they'll stretch and be big, y'know?  It's weird b/c the forum says VPs are TTS and I am mostly a 35.5.  Maybe my VPs stretched more than they normally should?  Maybe a patent 35.5 will be perfect and stretch less, but a black nappa with a burgundy tip is far too alluring to pass up - I just want them to be perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## calicocat

Hi all - my usual size is 7.5 or 37.5, but roughly 38 in most Loubs.. do you think I should size up, or would this pair fit me OK? Thanks in advance. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130290953748&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## ShoeBunny

rilokiley said:


> it seems like your CL "base size" is 40. for the Simple, I think you'd be a 40.5.


 
Thanks ladies. I was thinking that but trying to find rationalization for thinking I might fit into a simple sz 40 b/c there's a pair on ebay I have my eye on!


----------



## lilmissb

gattaca09 said:


> I am typically a US 5.5 and here are my CLs and their sizing:
> Black Decollete 868 - 36 - perfect fit
> Pewter Original Simple 100 - 36 - perfect fit
> Luggage Nappa Very Prive - 36 - too big (needs footpad) and they have stretched! arg!
> Grey Patent Rolandos - 36.5 - too big (needs footpad)
> Taupe Suede JS 120s - 36 - too big (needs footpad)
> Black Satin Maria Slingback 85s - 35.5 - perfect fit
> Tan Canvas Mallorca Wedges - 35 - have stretched and now are too big
> Black Canvas Mallorca Wedges - 35 - tight (but they are newer and will probably stretch)
> Black Nappa Lastic Booties - 36 - good fit, but forget the fit, they hurt!
> Black Patent 85mm pointed toe (they look like Decoltissimo, but they are called something else) - 35.5 - perfect fit
> Gold Lace Satin Moonbow - 35.5 - perfect fit
> 
> I'd love to get another pair of VPs, do you think in Nappa I should get a 35?  My current VPs in Nappa are a 36 and, after they have stretched, they are too big (even WITH a footpad - grrr).  Do you think a 35 would be a perfect fit after a bit of stretch?  What about a Patent VP - 35.5?  Thanks for your help and insights!  You guys are great!





gattaca09 said:


> My current VPs are a 36 and even with a footpad in them there is a bit of a gap and the back heel often slips off when I walk in them. When I first got them, the standard footpad did the trick, but after some stretching they are too big! I worry that if I get a 35.5 they will be perfect to start, but then they'll stretch and be big, y'know? It's weird b/c the forum says VPs are TTS and I am mostly a 35.5. Maybe my VPs stretched more than they normally should? Maybe a patent 35.5 will be perfect and stretch less, but a black nappa with a burgundy tip is far too alluring to pass up - I just want them to be perfect! Thanks!



I haven't heard of anyone sizing DOWN for VP's and VP's are pretty much taken anywhere from TTS US or half size up. 

For me personally I would take 35.5 (my TTS as I'm the same size as you) as 36 (my ususal CL size) gives me a bit of heel slippage. If I try most things in 35 it's too small for me so I think you should def go 35.5. Even if it stretches it will be easily fixed with heel grips or foot petals unlike the 36.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would do a 35.5, too, just because I'd be afraid of toe overhang.  but there are some TPFers who size down in VP's, such as *carlinha* and I believe *javaboo*.


----------



## lilmissb

^Just further to that I think *carlinha* is half a size bigger than me and *java* is half a size smaller as I'm a 36 in clichys and on java it was a little too big and they were half a size too small for carlinha from memory. Thanks *rilo! *


----------



## LavenderIce

sumnboutme said:


> Does anyone have sizing info on the Yopi Peep Toes? Thanks.


 
They work for me in my Yoyo size.


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Question, anyone in 35-36 range try on the _city_? *sumn* said it ran small and I just wanted to check for the smaller sizes since we tend to run more TTS on CL's.
> 
> Oh and _decolts_ run big don't they? If I normally take 35.5 or 36 would I size down to 35 or 35.5? Thanks gals!


 
I tried the City on in my VP size (usual CL size) and it was fine.  I think I could go a half size up for a little toe room.  As far as the Decolts, I wouldn't necessarily go a whole size down, probably the same as my VP (my feet are more medium-wide) or a half size down.


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> They work for me in my Yoyo size.



What's your US size *Lav*?  If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i tried to search this thread, but to no avail... anyone know how the *dominettas* fit?

i wear a true US 8...

pigalle 70 - 38.5
pigalle 120 - 38 or 37.5
helmut - 37.5 or 38
decollete - 39
decolzep - 38.5 or 39
clichy - 39
vp - 38.5
hp - 38.5
rolando - 38.5

TIA


----------



## styling

Hi All

Has anyone had the multcolor suede bootie on.  Do they run tts?

Thanks


----------



## hya_been

Help please, the auction is ending soon!!  I'm the same foot size as Speedah (if you happen to know her feet!!) or in other words - 41 in Decollete and Som1.  40.5 in Bruges.  Would 39.5 in Scissor Girls fit my feet?  TIA!!


----------



## sakura

*hya_been*, I go with my US size for the Scissor Girls.


----------



## Speedah

^^ LOL. Yay for shoe twins! I haven't tried the SGs but I'm almost positive that I'd take a 40. Hope that helps!


----------



## hya_been

hehe. thanks.


----------



## redlittlewing

If I wear a 36.5 in Rolandos, 36.5/37 in decolletes, and probably should've gone with a 36 in the NPs since they've stretched out a bit, can I possibly wear the Salopette Strass in a 36?

I am typically a 36/36.5 in other shoes these days...I think my feet have shrunk!


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> I tried the City on in my VP size (usual CL size) and it was fine.  I think I could go a half size up for a little toe room.  As far as the Decolts, I wouldn't necessarily go a whole size down, probably the same as my VP (my feet are more medium-wide) or a half size down.



Thanks Lav! My feet are medium-wide too!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

I need halp ladies , MY current simples are ok in the 38.5 ..would 38 be ok for me ofcourse  sock-stretching-at-home will be needed


----------



## shoeaddict1979

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Girls, how does the sizing run for these.


 I find the *Fontanette* to be the exact same sizing as the *Very Prive*.


----------



## lilmissb

*imma* depends on how tight the 38.5's are...


----------



## immashoesaddict

not tight at all , just the front since they are still brand new probably after a wear they'll mould to my feet


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, maybe 38 might be a bit too small. I note that most of your wishlist is at least 38.5.


----------



## immashoesaddict

yeah  thanks hun


----------



## lilmissb

How do the HP's run?


----------



## immashoesaddict

HP ? Harry Potter?  sorry hun


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> How do the HP's run?


 
I want to know this too! but i'm in the big sizes


----------



## Speedah

^^ I'm almost positive the HPs run like the VPs


----------



## immashoesaddict

Oh cr@p i just reliesedd its hyper prive..i need sleep soon


----------



## surlygirl

For the HPs, I would recommend going up a 1/2 size from what you consider your CL TTS. So if you're TTS for your VPs, I would go up a 1/2 size for the HPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I am all over the place in sizing ... so I guess I should just try some on sometime


----------



## lilmissb

immashoesaddict said:


> HP ? Harry Potter?  sorry hun


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks surly!


----------



## gattaca09

lilmissb said:


> I haven't heard of anyone sizing DOWN for VP's and VP's are pretty much taken anywhere from TTS US or half size up.
> 
> For me personally I would take 35.5 (my TTS as I'm the same size as you) as 36 (my ususal CL size) gives me a bit of heel slippage. If I try most things in 35 it's too small for me so I think you should def go 35.5. Even if it stretches it will be easily fixed with heel grips or foot petals unlike the 36.



Thanks for your help!!! You're the best!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies. Boy, am I frustrated. I tried on VPs in a store in various leathers, (but not satin) and other CLs and in just about everything I am a 40.5. So I ordered a pair of slightly used satin VPs on ebay, in 40.5. They arrived and they are way too big. I am going to try a heel pad but these are seriously big, like I literally can't walk w/o my heels popping out. So here's the question: Do we think that I mis-guaged my size in the store and I really should be getting them tighter expecting them to stretch, OR is this problem more likely the result of satin giving more than leather, and/or the first owner stretching them out perhaps more than my foot would? 

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## lhasa

Hmmm...I don't have anything satin but: when you tried on the shoes in the store, your feet may have been a little swollen from being on them, or even bigger because they were warmer.  If you haven't been on your feet a lot today, or your feet are cold-ish, that could make a difference, or so I've found.  I always think my Helmuts are too big until I've been wearing them for a half hour.  Try a half-insole and a heel grip, maybe?


----------



## ShoeBunny

lhasa said:


> Hmmm...I don't have anything satin but: when you tried on the shoes in the store, your feet may have been a little swollen from being on them, or even bigger because they were warmer. If you haven't been on your feet a lot today, or your feet are cold-ish, that could make a difference, or so I've found. I always think my Helmuts are too big until I've been wearing them for a half hour. Try a half-insole and a heel grip, maybe?


 
That is a REALLY good point!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

how do they run?? small?? this is 'super' urgent because my dream shoe just popped up but is a lot bigger than i usually wear....!


----------



## surlygirl

What's your usual size, Nerdy? I think you would only need to go up a 1/2 size in the Super Ts from your true CL size. I was eyeing those Super Ts as well, but I'm on the fence, too!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

surlygirl said:


> What's your usual size, Nerdy? I think you would only need to go up a 1/2 size in the Super Ts from your true CL size. I was eyeing those Super Ts as well, but I'm on the fence, too!



i think i'm just gonna go for it...they're my dream shoe. if they don't fit i'll just repost... and you'll be the first one i tell!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Don't forget cashback!


----------



## surlygirl

Go for it, *Nerdy*! Hopefully, they'll work, but I'll be at the ready if you need to let them go. Don't forget to use the live.com discount!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

surlygirl said:


> Go for it, *Nerdy*! Hopefully, they'll work, but I'll be at the ready if you need to let them go. Don't forget to use the live.com discount!



i kept trying and it wouldnt work!!!


----------



## MsFrida

*Does anyone know if the Petit Rat is TTS?*


----------



## BellaShoes

Ms Frida... I think JetSet may have the Petit Rat... my assumption would be the run like the RonRon...a slightly short toe box...but wait for the CL guru's to chime in.... a GF of mine bought them and took her Clichy size.


----------



## Papillon

I did a search & see that most recommend the Declic in your Rolando size. Is this for the 120mm or 140mm? Is the toebox narrower than the Rolando? It looks like it's cut lower? 

 Does anyone have experience with python & how much it stretches? More than patent? Same as suede?

 My leather Rolandes & patent Rolandos are a size 35.5, but were a pain (literally) to stretch out (still working on the patent). I have a pair of suede Rolandos in a size 36, but those are big (started out large before wearing). 

 I'm still thinking to stick with the 35.5 in the roccia python Declic 120mm, but would love reinforcement from the experts. 

 Thank you for any help. I do not have access to these irl.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

MsFrida said:


> *Does anyone know if the Petit Rat is TTS?*



I had to go up 1/2 size from my Ron Ron size in these! I have wide feet and think that may be why.  I did not end up keeping them though so i can't tell you how they stretched etc...


----------



## fleurdelys

Oh my, these Champus are such a good deal.  I'm a true 6 but usually size up .5 because my foot is wide.  Any chance of these fitting?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270350170263


----------



## MsFrida

Thank for you help girls! I think I'll pass then, don't want my feet to file for divorce


----------



## mocha beans

How do the Babel 100's run for sizing?  I have a pair of Bourge? boots (thick heel) in a 39 that fit well with thicker socks on.  I have a pair of wedges (like the Matatales on Barney's) in a 38.5 that fit a bit loose.  I can wear a 38 in New Simples.  The Babels I'm looking at are a 37.5 in suede.  Would they fit, or at least stretch enough to fit for the most part?


----------



## Mai Britt

Ladies, how does the square toed Décolletes run? What if they are in python, does that make a difference? I am a 38 in patent yoyos, 38 in Catwoman and 38.5 in patent RonRon.


----------



## savvysgirl

Regarding Petit Rats, I went up 1/2 size from my usual CL size


----------



## Chaneller

Mai Britt said:


> Ladies, how does the square toed Décolletes run? What if they are in python, does that make a difference?.



I was just about to ask the same question here! 
Python Decolletes, anyone?


----------



## Odalysb2006

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I want to know this too! but i'm in the big sizes


 
I just got a pair of HPs and they run TTS for me. . .


----------



## mayen120

anybody know how the mrs boxe run? thanks!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

mayen120 said:


> anybody know how the mrs boxe run? thanks!!!!!



most people take their Simple size.

what is your US size, and do you have any other CL's to compare with?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi girls,

do most of you find you wear the same size in scissor girl as you do in VP, or does SG run different? 

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> do most of you find you wear the same size in scissor girl as you do in VP, or does SG run different?
> 
> TIA!



for the most part, people go TTS with the Scissor Girl.  I am the same size in the SG and the VP, but some people size up for the VP.


----------



## laureenthemean

mocha beans said:


> How do the Babel 100's run for sizing?  I have a pair of Bourge? boots (thick heel) in a 39 that fit well with thicker socks on.  I have a pair of wedges (like the Matatales on Barney's) in a 38.5 that fit a bit loose.  I can wear a 38 in New Simples.  The Babels I'm looking at are a 37.5 in suede.  Would they fit, or at least stretch enough to fit for the most part?


Sounds like you need a 38.5 in the Babel.  I doubt you could stretch them a whole size.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, has anyone gone TTS on boots? I can either find boots TTS (35.5) or 1 size up (36.5). I want some for winter but still really undecided as I have fat calves.


----------



## cfellis522

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, has anyone gone TTS on boots? I can either find boots TTS (35.5) or 1 size up (36.5). I want some for winter but still really undecided as I have fat calves.


 
That depends on whether you are wearing boot sock or hose with your boots.  I have the Bourge (and many others).  It depends on the style.  My Bourge are TTS, my Babel are 1/2 up, my Alta Ariella are 1/2 up, my Belle were TTS, but I think it depends on how you wear them...

Cara


----------



## ShoeBunny

rilokiley said:


> for the most part, people go TTS with the Scissor Girl. I am the same size in the SG and the VP, but some people size up for the VP.


 
Thanks. I do size up in VP so was wondering if I would also in SG, or go down .5 from my VP size.


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Thanks. I do size up in VP so was wondering if I would also in SG, or go down .5 from my VP size.



I would go 1/2 size down from your VP size then.


----------



## ShoeBunny

rilokiley said:


> I would go 1/2 size down from your VP size then.


 

Thanks again! What about architeks & NPs? Do they run different b/c of the sling? I'm guessing with those I would also go 1/2 down from VP but I know I have heard some girls say the sling can be tight & pinch in the back...


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Thanks again! What about architeks & NPs? Do they run different b/c of the sling? I'm guessing with those I would also go 1/2 down from VP but I know I have heard some girls say the sling can be tight & pinch in the back...



I've never tried on the Architek, so maybe someone else can help with that.

I would take the NP in your VP size.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Cara!* Don't think I'll be going a full size up then! I'll just wait till the next round of sales which should be happening soon on boots in the US.


----------



## Nieners

How do Noeudette sandals run? 
I am a size 38/39EU, would a 39,5 be okay for me?


----------



## Lolofalana

Hi Ladies,

Any info on how sizing runs for Very Brode?

I'm looking at these http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Donia1964/items/Christian_Louboutin_Very_Brode_Pumps

I am a 7 US.

Any help is appreciated greatly


----------



## I-shop

I need help.. I wear 37 for pigalle (perfect fit), 37.5 for simple pump patent (need heel gel pad on my left), 37.5 for LG (a bit heel slippage, but can't do 37, too tight), 38 for decollete (OK for right, left a bit heel slippage). I can do 37 for simple pump regular leather (not patent)

My feet length is 9.25" and wide 3.925"

What size should I go for Helmut Leopard pony?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi ladies,

If I'm a US8, 38.5 in patent VPs, do i need to size down by .5 for suede VPs (as they do stretch) or NPs? Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## mzshirls

Hi gals.. i'm new to this section of the forum but did a quick search and got even more confused.. 

I'm trying to buy my first pair of CL's.. the pigalle point toe pumps in black and was wanting to make sure on the sizing before I ordered.  Saks site says to order half size up but i wanted to double check with you ladies to see if thats true? 

When i did a search it showed info on pigalle's 70's and 120's ? I have no idea what that means and not sure which ones are the ones that i'm looking for so that made it even more confusing to me.. 

Thanks for your help in advance!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

That is the heel height in mm.


----------



## ashakes

Those are the pigalle in 100 mm heel height.  I wear a US size 9 and take a 39 in pigalle 100, but what US size are you? Also, what sizes do you take in other brands, whether it be European (Prada, Gucci, Chanel) or brands like Nine West, Steve Madden, etc?


----------



## lovely&amazing

You may be able to find some helpful info in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-258.html


----------



## mzshirls

lovely&amazing said:


> You may be able to find some helpful info in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-258.html


 
Thanks.. i found that but i wasnt sure if the ones i'm looking at on the saks website are 100's or 120's.. ? 

On the site it says it's a 4 inch heel.. so which ones are they? thanks


----------



## mzshirls

ashakes said:


> Those are the pigalle in 100 mm heel height. I wear a US size 9 and take a 39 in pigalle 100, but what US size are you? Also, what sizes do you take in other brands, whether it be European (Prada, Gucci, Chanel) or brands like Nine West, Steve Madden, etc?


 

K so these are 100 and not 120?  the site says its a 4inch heel.. 

These are my first and knowing me wont be my last  designer heels so don't really know what size I am.   As for aldo, i wear a 37 since they don't have half sizes.. but for steve maddens i am a 6.5.. well i guess all other brands i'm usually a 6.5

Thanks!


----------



## lovely&amazing

4" should be the 100's and in my experience you should go true to your US size or half a size down if you have a narrow foot...if you are ordering online and returns would not be an issue order both a 36.5 and a 36 and return the one that doesn't fit.  Good luck!


----------



## tresjoliex

Do you have a Saks near you? You can always return.


----------



## mzshirls

tresjoliex said:


> Do you have a Saks near you? You can always return.


 
No WA doesn't have a saks.. I guess i could get them at Barneys or nordys but I have my Saks GC I wanted to use since it's just been sitting there.. hmm I think i'll have to just get true to size since I just looked and they don't have a 7 anyways lol. 

Thank you to everyone thats helped me with this!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Post pics when you get them!


----------



## Speedah

Hello, lovely ladies!
If I can wear a 41.5 in the Super Decollette/Decolzep would a 42 in a Decollete be way too big or manageable with some padding?

This style runs really small on me but every single 42 in other styles has been way too big.

Thanks!


----------



## mzshirls

lovely&amazing said:


> Post pics when you get them!


 

I will!! i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

Lolofalana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any info on how sizing runs for Very Brode?
> 
> I'm looking at these http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Donia1964/items/Christian_Louboutin_Very_Brode_Pumps
> 
> I am a 7 US.
> 
> Any help is appreciated greatly



You should go with a 37 or 37.5 (if you have a wider foot or longer toes) for the Very Brode.  however, I am not sure that pair you posted is authentic- something about it looks off.


----------



## rilokiley

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> If I'm a US8, 38.5 in patent VPs, do i need to size down by .5 for suede VPs (as they do stretch) or NPs? Thanks in advance! =)




You should get the same size (38.5) if your patent ones are a good fit.  If your patent ones are a bit loose after being worn, then 38 should be ok, too.


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> How do Noeudette sandals run?
> I am a size 38/39EU, would a 39,5 be okay for me?




I'm not sure... can you clarify if you're a 38 or a 39 normally?  what are your other CL's?


----------



## Lolofalana

sorry...double post


----------



## Lolofalana

rilokiley said:


> You should go with a 37 or 37.5 (if you have a wider foot or longer toes) for the Very Brode. however, I am not sure that pair you posted is authentic- something about it looks off.


 
Thanks rilo! They are a 38 so, probably to big. I will post them in the authenticate thread too to double check.

Thanks again


----------



## ZoeyZoo

mzshirls said:


> No WA doesn't have a saks.. I guess i could get them at Barneys or nordys but I have my Saks GC I wanted to use since it's just been sitting there.. hmm I think i'll have to just get true to size since I just looked and they don't have a 7 anyways lol.
> 
> Thank you to everyone thats helped me with this!!!!


 
No WA does not have a saks but you can also do returns by mail. I think the cost is only $5. They have a pre-printed label and you just put it on the box and send back. The good news with Saks is they usually have you credited in a week or two from the shipping date. It's not like NM or BG where you are waiting for weeks. Also you don't have to pay sales tax with Saks which is nice.

I don't know if it's open or where in WA you live but there was supposed to be a NM opening in Bellevue. If they are open they may have it to try on. I think the Barneys in Seattle also carries CLs.


----------



## rilokiley

mzshirls said:


> K so these are 100 and not 120?  the site says its a 4inch heel..
> 
> These are my first and knowing me wont be my last  designer heels so don't really know what size I am.   As for aldo, i wear a 37 since they don't have half sizes.. but for steve maddens i am a 6.5.. well i guess all other brands i'm usually a 6.5
> 
> Thanks!



I am a narrow US 6.5, and my Pigalle 100's are a 36.5.  I need heel grips, but they fit great otherwise.  You should be fine with a 36.5 unless you have really narrow or really wide feet.  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## sumnboutme

i'm a US 7, and mostly TTS in most CLs (VPs, Rolandos, Ron Rons).  Will a 37 Oh My Sling fit?  Thanks.


----------



## japskivt

I read through the sizing threads but couldn't find an answer.

I am a:
Clichy 100 - 41
VP - 41
NP - 40.5
Simple - 41
Yoyo- 41

I am currently looking at the Decollete (can't try on) and am trying to figure out my size.

I also want to know if I went for a Clichy 120, should I size up a 1/2 size. 

I am a US 10, but a 41 in most designer shoes (except Gucci or Prada)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## meggyg8r

if you post that question in the sizing thread you will get an answer!


----------



## rilokiley

sumnboutme said:


> i'm a US 7, and mostly TTS in most CLs (VPs, Rolandos, Ron Rons).  Will a 37 Oh My Sling fit?  Thanks.




should be ok


----------



## laureenthemean

The sizing thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...n-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-new-post.html


----------



## surlygirl

Speedah said:


> Hello, lovely ladies!
> If I can wear a 41.5 in the Super Decollette/Decolzep would a 42 in a Decollete be way too big or manageable with some padding?
> 
> This style runs really small on me but every single 42 in other styles has been way too big.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Speedah - Are your decolletes good to go out of the box? I think I could go up a 1/2 size in my decolletes without a problem. Even if they stretch out a bit, you could always add padding. If it's a good deal or a HTF material, I would go for it!


----------



## japskivt

I read through the sizing threads but couldn't find an answer.

I am a:
Clichy 100 - 41
VP - 41
NP - 40.5
Simple - 41
Yoyo- 41

I am currently looking at the Decollete (can't try on) and am trying to figure out my size.

I also want to know if I went for a Clichy 120, should I size up a 1/2 size. 

I am a US 10, but a 41 in most designer shoes (except Gucci or Prada)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## laureenthemean

japskivt said:


> I read through the sizing threads but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> I am a:
> Clichy 100 - 41
> VP - 41
> NP - 40.5
> Simple - 41
> Yoyo- 41
> 
> I am currently looking at the Decollete (can't try on) and am trying to figure out my size.
> 
> I also want to know if I went for a Clichy 120, should I size up a 1/2 size.
> 
> I am a US 10, but a 41 in most designer shoes (except Gucci or Prada)
> 
> Thanks ladies.



Sounds like you'd be a 40.5 in the Clichy 120 (maybe 40 if it's velvet), and a 41 or 41.5 in the Decollete.


----------



## sumnboutme

rilokiley said:


> should be ok



Thanks *rilo*!


----------



## japskivt

laureenthemean said:


> Sounds like you'd be a 40.5 in the Clichy 120 (maybe 40 if it's velvet), and a 41 or 41.5 in the Decollete.




My foot is kind of wide. Would I be better off with the Clichy than the Decollete.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely, IMO.  I have wide feet, and I find the toe box of the Clichy pretty accommodating.  I had to go up 1.5 sizes in the Decollete, and still didn't find them very comfortable.


----------



## Speedah

*Japskivt:* You're almost identical in sizing as me, maybe a half size larger. The Decollette runs really narrow on me and a 41.5 is just perfect for me. I haven't tried a 41 but it sounds like a 41.5 would be more comfortable with wide feet, maybe even a 42. BTW, my VP size is pretty typically a 40.5 although I can do a 40 or 41 if I need to.

The Clichy 120s: I have a 40 in velvet that fit but I could easily go to a 40.5. They run similar to Pigalle 120s. I think if you get the right size in either one, you'll be fine. 

Edit: I agree with Laureen. The toebox is more accomodating in the Clichy. The toe box in my Decolzeps (basically a Decollette with a platform) is very short which some people find uncomfortable.


----------



## **shoelover**

i usually take a size 36 eu 3 in rolando suede/patent but if wanted snake skins like roccia python rolando http://www.barneys.com/Rolando Python/159105152,default,pd.html
would size up half or just stick with the size 36 eu 3? tia


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> *Japskivt:* You're almost identical in sizing as me, maybe a half size larger. The Decollette runs really narrow on me and a 41.5 is just perfect for me. I haven't tried a 41 but it sounds like a 41.5 would be more comfortable with wide feet, maybe even a 42. BTW, my VP size is pretty typically a 40.5 although I can do a 40 or 41 if I need to.
> 
> The Clichy 120s: I have a 40 in velvet that fit but I could easily go to a 40.5. They run similar to Pigalle 120s. I think if you get the right size in either one, you'll be fine.
> 
> Edit: I agree with Laureen. The toebox is more accomodating in the Clichy. The toe box in my Decolzeps (basically a Decollette with a platform) is very short which some people find uncomfortable.



I just wanted to point out that the velvet Clichy 120 runs about half a size larger than the patent.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Good call, Laureen.  Very true.


----------



## sakura

sumnboutme said:


> i'm a US 7, and mostly TTS in most CLs (VPs, Rolandos, Ron Rons).  Will a 37 Oh My Sling fit?  Thanks.



The Oh My Sling has the Decollete toebox so I would take your Decollete size.


----------



## Speedah

surlygirl said:


> Speedah - Are your decolletes good to go out of the box? I think I could go up a 1/2 size in my decolletes without a problem. Even if they stretch out a bit, you could always add padding. If it's a good deal or a HTF material, I would go for it!



If I get a 41.5 they're good to go out of the box.  Am I correct to assume that my Decolzep/Super Decollette size are the same as the Decollette? 

I've heard several times they are but just want to be sure. There's a TDF pair I'm look at but I may need to hold out for a little bit and think about it.

Thanks for the response, *Surly*!


----------



## hya_been

Speedah - cut back!  Too many shoes.

Okay back on topic.

How do CL flats run?
I'm a 40.5 in Bruges
41 in Som 1 and Decollete.

Oh and how do Lady Grants run?

Thanks!


----------



## sakura

*Speedah*, my Decolzep is size half a size down from my Decollete size.


----------



## sakura

*hya_been*, I am US TTS in leather flats and half size up for patent.


----------



## surlygirl

I have my decolletes and decolzeps in the same size, so that should be fine! I almost like my decolzeps more than my decolletes. They are definitely a lot more comfy! If you decide to go for it ... good luck, *Speedah*!

eta: I saw *sakura *'s post, and do feel that the decolzeps are roomier than my same size decolletes!


----------



## Speedah

*Sakura*- Thanks! So the 42s will likely work. 
*
Hya*,  Please refer to the Excuse Thread for my reasoning. 

In regards to your questions on flats, I find they're TTS also. I got a 41 in a pair and they were too big.

*Surly* Worst case it sounds like the 42s will be a half size large. I can deal with that. Thank you, girl!


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, has anyone gone TTS on boots? I can either find boots TTS (35.5) or 1 size up (36.5). I want some for winter but still really undecided as I have fat calves.


 
 I am a US 6.5 and have boots in size 35.5 -37


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks *kaeleigh*. That's a big variation if you can fit one whole size down!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*lilmissb*, have you measured your calves?  The Babels in size 39 measured about 14 inches around the widest part.  I imagine your size would be a little smaller.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *Laureen*, don't think I'm gonna fit into boots then as I have really fat muscly calves. I think mine are at least 14 inches!


----------



## Speedah

^^ You and me both girl! No designer boots ever fit my thunder calves!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> ^^Thanks *Laureen*, don't think I'm gonna fit into boots then as I have really fat muscly calves. I think mine are at least 14 inches!



I think you can fit into them.  I have 16.5" calves (so don't you dare call your calves big!), and I can squeeze them into 15" boots, though stretching would help.


----------



## lilmissb

^hehehehe, I poromise I will never call my calves fat again Laureen! Yours aren't that much bigger than mine anyway so don't be calling yourself fat calved then!!! 

I have a pair of gorgeous no name brown boots with buttons up the side but I can't fit my right calf in. My left is no problem but my right is fatter or something.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe you can get the smaller one stretched?


----------



## lilmissb

^Well I'm thinking of getting elastic inserts as they already some elastic darts in them anyway. I just hope it doesn't look too funny.


----------



## meggyg8r

can I make a 37 in the Armadillo work if I'm normally a 37.5??


----------



## lilmissb

^Probably, people seem to be going TTS or even sizing down in them.


----------



## meggyg8r

I wonder if anyone here could give me a measurement on the insole of an Armadillo in 37??  It would be much appreciated!!


----------



## mzshirls

ZoeyZoo said:


> No WA does not have a saks but you can also do returns by mail. I think the cost is only $5. They have a pre-printed label and you just put it on the box and send back. The good news with Saks is they usually have you credited in a week or two from the shipping date. It's not like NM or BG where you are waiting for weeks. Also you don't have to pay sales tax with Saks which is nice.
> 
> I don't know if it's open or where in WA you live but there was supposed to be a NM opening in Bellevue. If they are open they may have it to try on. I think the Barneys in Seattle also carries CLs.


 
Thanks for the info on the return policy.  Yea we should be getting a NM soon but not quite yet. I was going to get them at SAKs cause I still have a GC from them and figured i'd use it.  I think i will have to order both sizes then, just wasn't sure if i needed to go up half a size.  thanks though!


----------



## rose girl

Hi, can anyone help re Very Noed's.  I take a 38 in the patent very privee's, fine in the toe box but need heel grips and they still slip now and then.  Should i take a 37.5 in the VNs?
many thanks


----------



## RS1972

So...I just received my ebay order of black super decollettes which I really really wanted as an every day shoe. I got them in what I thought was my usual CL size of 38 and they are too small! I only have two other pairs...a vp and the mouche crepe and they are both perfect for me in the 38 (I normally wear a 7 1/2 in all other shoes). I guess I was wrong to think all 38's would work for me, obviously the closed toed ones fit a bit smaller. I should have thoroughly checked here first as I will probably have to sell these now, but hopefully this will help someone else on here!


----------



## rilokiley

rose girl said:


> Hi, can anyone help re Very Noed's.  I take a 38 in the patent very privee's, fine in the toe box but need heel grips and they still slip now and then.  Should i take a 37.5 in the VNs?
> many thanks



37.5 should be fine


----------



## rilokiley

RS1972 said:


> So...I just received my ebay order of black super decollettes which I really really wanted as an every day shoe. I got them in what I thought was my usual CL size of 38 and they are too small! I only have two other pairs...a vp and the mouche crepe and they are both perfect for me in the 38 (I normally wear a 7 1/2 in all other shoes). I guess I was wrong to think all 38's would work for me, obviously the closed toed ones fit a bit smaller. I should have thoroughly checked here first as I will probably have to sell these now, but hopefully this will help someone else on here!



yes, the Super Decollete (and Decollete 868) runs especially small.


----------



## meggyg8r

RS1972 said:


> So...I just received my ebay order of black super decollettes which I really really wanted as an every day shoe. I got them in what I thought was my usual CL size of 38 and they are too small! I only have two other pairs...a vp and the mouche crepe and they are both perfect for me in the 38 (I normally wear a 7 1/2 in all other shoes). I guess I was wrong to think all 38's would work for me, obviously the closed toed ones fit a bit smaller. I should have thoroughly checked here first as I will probably have to sell these now, but hopefully this will help someone else on here!


 
Yes, if you ever have any sizing questions, definitely check here first!!! The girls on this board are so kind and helpful 

RE: decollete size... these tend to run a full size larger than your US size.  I'm a US 7.5 and need at least a 38.5 in the decollete.  I hope you can find a lovely buyer for your beauties and I'm sorry they didn't work out!


----------



## sumnboutme

sakura said:


> The Oh My Sling has the Decollete toebox so I would take your Decollete size.



Thanks *sakura*.


----------



## RS1972

Thanks rilokiley and meggy both for your help and input. I was really disappointed when I put them on and they were too small, but I only have myself to blame for not checking with all of you lovely ladies first! Live and learn!


----------



## meggyg8r

RS1972 said:


> Thanks rilokiley and meggy both for your help and input. I was really disappointed when I put them on and they were too small, but I only have myself to blame for not checking with all of you lovely ladies first! Live and learn!


 
You'll get the next pair right cause we all know this isn't your last dabble in Louboutin....


----------



## RS1972

meggyg8r said:


> You'll get the next pair right cause we all know this isn't your last dabble in Louboutin....


 

Oh you know it! :shame:


----------



## honu

I posted this in the other section by accident....

Lower heel pointed toe sizing question...TTS or go down in size? 
I am TTS in these CLs (Simple, Ernesta, Iowa) and wear a 34 in the Hai pump. The Hai pump is similar to the Piaf but has a longer toebox and I have 2 pairs of 34 in 85mm and 100mm. 

I just found out that I can get a pair of Hai in 70mm heel. Should I get my TTS (34.5) because of the lower heel or or stick with 34?

TIA~~~


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Hi lovely ladies, I'm finally getting ready to splurge on a pair for 2009 - I haven't bought any yet this year which is pretty good! I'm thinking of going for the nude patent *Mary Janes* with 2.5 inch heel (not the Eventa, a slightly different style, not sure of exact name). I'm wondering what size I should go for? For reference, here is how I size up in other styles:
Very Prive: 37 or 37.5
Ron Ron 100mm: 37.5 
Ron Ron 85mm: 37.5
Simple 70mm: 37.5
New Simple 100mm: 37
Yoyo 85mm and Yoyospina 70mm: 37.5
I tried on the patent Iowa Mary Janes with a low heel (no platform), and the 37 fit perfectly length wise (although the ankle strap was quite loose) however because these were peep toe the sizing is probs a bit different to the closed toe Mary Janes. I think a 37.5 is probably the right size to go for - does anyone have any input or experience with this particular style? Thanks heaps!


----------



## sakura

*shoeaddict1979*, you're looking for the Sock Mary Jane.  I was TTS when I tried them on so I think 37.5 should be ok.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

That was it, that's the name! Thanks *Sakura*


----------



## RS1972

OK I'm back again, I'm the one that commented yesterday about being so disappointed that my new super decolletes were too small even though I got them in my vp size 38. Now I see another pair on ebay that are 38.5 that I just love love love and MUST have. But...they are suede and now I'm worried that even a half size up might not be enough. What do you girls think? Isn't suede even less forgiving than leather? Thanks for the help!


----------



## sierrasun1

Possible first pair of CL's!!!!!!!   I'm about to order the Alti Botte boot and am a size 8-8.5 in US sizes..... what size do you recommend?  

From what I've read on here, size up for them.... but, would you go 39.5 or 40??

THANKS, THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

sierrasun1 said:


> Possible first pair of CL's!!!!!!! I'm about to order the Alti Botte boot and am a size 8-8.5 in US sizes..... what size do you recommend?
> 
> From what I've read on here, size up for them.... but, would you go 39.5 or 40??
> 
> THANKS, THANKS!!!!!!


 
I would think 39.5 tops if you are an 8-8.5.  You might be able to make a 40 work if you wear thick socks.


----------



## sierrasun1

_Thank you again, Meggyg8r!!!!_.....   I cannot tell you how excited I am by even the idea of my first pair of CL's.... or, how thankful I am to everyone for all of their help.

ps -- I found the info on the Horatio store thanks to your guidance!!!


----------



## RS1972

Hi girls, any help on this please?  




RS1972 said:


> OK I'm back again, I'm the one that commented yesterday about being so disappointed that my new super decolletes were too small even though I got them in my vp size 38. Now I see another pair on ebay that are 38.5 that I just love love love and MUST have. But...they are suede and now I'm worried that even a half size up might not be enough. What do you girls think? Isn't suede even less forgiving than leather? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BellaShoes

RS1972 said:


> Hi girls, any help on this please?


 
Suede is not necessarially a size changer... the Decollete itself is. A VP size for most seems to be .5 size down and Decollete .5-1 size up. 

For Me...
Typical US Size 8.5
Typical CL (or general European Size) size 39
CL Very Prive Size 38.5
CL Decollete Size 39.5

Hope that helps...


----------



## rilokiley

RS1972 said:


> OK I'm back again, I'm the one that commented yesterday about being so disappointed that my new super decolletes were too small even though I got them in my vp size 38. Now I see another pair on ebay that are 38.5 that I just love love love and MUST have. But...they are suede and now I'm worried that even a half size up might not be enough. What do you girls think? Isn't suede even less forgiving than leather? Thanks for the help!



It depends- was it _way_ too small, as in you could barely put your foot in?  or was it just super tight?  if it's the former, you'll probably need a 39.  if it's the latter, you may be able to do a 38.5.

Also, suede is more forgiving than leather.


----------



## RS1972

^^^ Thank you so much! It really helps when examples of your own size situations are given. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Speedah

I have suede Super Decollettes and I still need a 41.5 when my VP is a 40-40.5.


----------



## rilokiley

I need some sizing advice for the Pigalle 120...

US size: 6.5, narrow feet
VP: 36.5 but can also do 37 with pads
Decollete, Yoyo: 37
Ron Ron, Simple, Triclo, Scissor Girl: 36.5
Pigalle 100: in between a 36 and 36.5

The department stores near me don't carry the 120, and I don't live near a boutique.  This would be an eBay purchase.  I've only tried on the 120 once, and it was a 36.5 in velvet.  It was way too big- there was no way I could keep it on my foot.

I think I'm a 35.5, but I'm not sure... would a 36 work?


----------



## RS1972

And thanks to rilo too. My foot went in the shoe, with some difficulty, but it still went in! Then it felt like my feet were going to break with each step. So, I might just give the suede 38.5 a try...it's the only way to learn!
Thanks again ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

RS1972 said:


> And thanks to rilo too. My foot went in the shoe, with some difficulty, but it still went in! Then it felt like my feet were going to break with each step. So, I might just give the suede 38.5 a try...it's the only way to learn!
> Thanks again ladies!



I think you'll be safer with a 39, but if you stretch these enough (or if you take these to a cobbler), it may work.


----------



## RS1972

Speedah said:


> I have suede Super Decollettes and I still need a 41.5 when my VP is a 40-40.5.


 
And thank you for your input as well. From the sound of things here, I guess everyone is different and really the only way to know is to actually try for yourself. So I might just risk it and see what happens. And if not, then I'll know to get a full size up the next time the opportunity presents itself. 

You girls are great!


----------



## laureenthemean

rilokiley said:


> I need some sizing advice for the Pigalle 120...
> 
> US size: 6.5, narrow feet
> VP: 36.5 but can also do 37 with pads
> Decollete, Yoyo: 37
> Ron Ron, Simple, Triclo, Scissor Girl: 36.5
> Pigalle 100: in between a 36 and 36.5
> 
> The department stores near me don't carry the 120, and I don't live near a boutique.  This would be an eBay purchase.  I've only tried on the 120 once, and it was a 36.5 in velvet.  It was way too big- there was no way I could keep it on my foot.
> 
> I think I'm a 35.5, but I'm not sure... would a 36 work?



Velvet runs larger than other materials in my experience.  I think you'd need a 35.5 or 35, but you might be able to make the 36 work.  The pitch is so extreme that there isn't much heel slippage.


----------



## rilokiley

laureenthemean said:


> Velvet runs larger than other materials in my experience.  I think you'd need a 35.5 or 35, but you might be able to make the 36 work.  The pitch is so extreme that there isn't much heel slippage.




thanks!  I asked the seller about sizing, but he just said 36 = 6, so I don't think he knows much about Louboutin sizing.


----------



## JRed

I am thinking of getting a pair of Forever Tina boots for my sister.  What size do I get if she normally wears size 36 in Simple pumps? Thank you.


----------



## rilokiley

JRed said:


> I am thinking of getting a pair of Forever Tina boots for my sister.  What size do I get if she normally wears size 36 in Simple pumps? Thank you.



I think a 36.5 would work for her.


----------



## JRed

Thanks rilo!!


----------



## mocha beans

What would my size in Jaws be?  I went to NM and they didn't have any VP's for me to try close to my size, but they had some NP's.  The 39 was too big, a 38 or 38.5 would have fit better.  Simples in a 38 fit pretty well, maybe a bit snug but I'd rather have them a bit snug than a bit loose.  Does the python stretch much?  38 or 38.5?  I'm a pretty true to size US8.


----------



## rilokiley

mocha beans said:


> What would my size in Jaws be?  I went to NM and they didn't have any VP's for me to try close to my size, but they had some NP's.  The 39 was too big, a 38 or 38.5 would have fit better.  Simples in a 38 fit pretty well, maybe a bit snug but I'd rather have them a bit snug than a bit loose.  Does the python stretch much?  38 or 38.5?  I'm a pretty true to size US8.




hm, if Simples in your US size fit well, then I would stay TTS with the Jaws- so a 38


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies,

Has anyone with a wider foot tried the *Eugenie? 

*I don't have much arch (though CLs make it look like I do!) so that part of my foot is wide, where it is cut low on the side. I'm worried that my foot will hang off the side in an unpretty way.  Anyone have this experience?

*TIA! *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Can you help me out with sizing for babels?

should i go with my ron ron size? thanks!!


----------



## Speedah

I've heard the Helmuts run large but _how_ large? Would a 39.5 be too small or just right if i'm usually a 40-40.5 in VPs, 40 in Joli Dorcet, 40 in Pigalle 120s?

Thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ personally, I think the 39.5 would work for you. I tried on a 39 Helmut which is my smallest CL size ( Joli Noeud Dorcet, some VPs, etc ) and they were still a half size too big.


----------



## Speedah

^^  Thank you, *Surly*! I've always been torn whether to go with a 39.5 or 40 and I'm going to take the risk on the 39.5. Thank you!


----------



## Nieners

How do ambrosinas run?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I've heard similar go with your VP size but possibly a half size smaller because the material is very forgiving. Maybe wait for someone who has them to comment.


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Can you help me out with sizing for babels?
> 
> should i go with my ron ron size? thanks!!


 
Hi *Naked*.... I bought Laureen's 39...and they fit like a dream for me! 39 is my 'normal' CL size...same for Simple and RonRon... HTH 

Are you really getting a pair of babels!!


----------



## Speedah

Anyone know how the "Kiss Me" Wedges run?

Just for reference...of course.


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHHH *Speedah*!! They are sized like the Miss Boxe.... similar to your Simple or RonRon Size...I took my normal CL 39 in my Leopards, perfect!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thanks, *Bella*!!! Do you think a 40 would be too small for me? I've never tried the simples or ron rons...

Thank you!!


----------



## Nieners

Speedah said:


> ^^ I've heard similar go with your VP size but possibly a half size smaller because the material is very forgiving. Maybe wait for someone who has them to comment.



I don't have VP's but I heard those run TTS? 
Normally, I wear a 39EU so I think a 39 would be okay.
Someone to confirm that?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Hmmm...I guess it depends on whether or not you go TTS or Half Size up in your VPs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Speedah said:


> ^^ Thanks, *Bella*!!! Do you think a 40 would be too small for me? I've never tried the simples or ron rons...
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hmmm, what is your true CL size? 40? If so... I would say


----------



## BellaShoes

Speedah said:


> ^^ Thanks, *Bella*!!! Do you think a 40 would be too small for me? I've never tried the simples or ron rons...
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hmmm, what is your true CL size? 40? If so... I would say They have a forgiving toe box


----------



## Speedah

My true CL size is either a 40-40.5, it just depends. Thank you so much, *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think the 40 may work then.. I realize it is a 'hypothetical' inquiry..but 'hypothetically' you could ask the 'hypothetical' owner what the insole measurement is....

For more reference:

VP's 38.5-39
RonRon 39
Simple100 39
New Simples 39
Decollete 39.5
Babel 39
Miss Boxe 39
Activa 39.5

Does any of that help *Speedah*??


----------



## savvysgirl

I've asked this before but i want to be certain! 

Scissor girls ... and is there a difference in sizing with leather & satin? 

TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Naked*.... I bought Laureen's 39...and they fit like a dream for me! 39 is my 'normal' CL size...same for Simple and RonRon... HTH
> 
> Are you really getting a pair of babels!!


 
maybe not ... I wear a 39.5 in ron rons and the babels are a 39 ... might be too small


----------



## BellaShoes

^Would you like me to measure my Babel insole??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> ^Would you like me to measure my Babel insole??


 

if you have the time!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> if you have the time!!


 
Anything for you *naked*....

Black Suede Babel 100

inner sole (left boot) 10 inches
across widest part of toe box 5 inches
diameter of calf 14 inches

Does that help??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Anything for you *naked*....
> 
> Black Suede Babel 100
> 
> inner sole (left boot) 10 inches
> across widest part of toe box 5 inches
> diameter of calf 14 inches
> 
> Does that help??


 
hmmm the ones I'm looking at are leather ... hmmm I can wear a just shy of 10" insole I think ... don't know if I should risk it ... EEK! I just measured my foot (just short of 10") .. I should probably shoot for a 39.5 

I think the calf will be too big too .. i just measured my calves and they are only 13 inches.`


----------



## BellaShoes

OK...just measured myself...

just under 10 inches for my foot
almost a perfect 14 inches at my calf and the Babel fits me just right BUT... I cannot add any extra layers like leggings or jeans...only bare or nylons/tights.

Here you go....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i guess i'll see how the auction goes maybe ...


----------



## shopaholic11

Hi ladies! If I am a 41 in the New Simples, would I be the same in Minibout? Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Either 41.5 or 42.


----------



## surlygirl

Anyone have info on the Rolando Boucle sizing? I tried them on at the meetup, but can't remember what size or if they fit! Too much champagne! :shame:


----------



## ShoeNoob

Okay so I've found a really fantastic deal on a pair of Matadors. And a 10% off coupon. The problem? My CLs are either 38 or 38.5, and these are a 37. In normal shoes I am a 6.5-7.5 (yay for such drastic differences in women's shoe sizes...) 

Would I have any chance of those fitting or should I not even try?


----------



## lilmissb

Hi guys, what do y'all think of this years run of decolletes? I'm trying to figure out if I want 36.5 or not. They only have 36.5 but I worry that once it stretches a bit it'll be too big. I'm trying to decide whether to get the decollete, decolt or pigalle 120 in nude. Some of the 36's I've bought have been a little large on me like my SG's and pigalle 100.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi all,

I'm a 40-40.5 in VPs, 40-40.5 in Jo, 40 in drapiday. What should my size be for Scissor Girl, Simple, Ron Ron, & Delic ?

Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd get the 36.5 if I were you. My 35.5's are now stretched and I had to put heel grips in them, but they're also a work horse shoe. I tried on a 35.5 the other day and they fit exactly like mine did new 2 years ago. WOW I didn't realize how old my Decolletes are!


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeNoob said:


> Okay so I've found a really fantastic deal on a pair of Matadors. And a 10% off coupon. The problem? My CLs are either 38 or 38.5, and these are a 37. In normal shoes I am a 6.5-7.5 (yay for such drastic differences in women's shoe sizes...)
> 
> Would I have any chance of those fitting or should I not even try?



sounds like it would be too small.

wow, you have to size up a lot, though.  do you have wide feet?  I am a US 6.5 and my CL's are 36-37.


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 40-40.5 in VPs, 40-40.5 in Jo, 40 in drapiday. What should my size be for Scissor Girl, Simple, Ron Ron, & Delic ?
> 
> Thanks!



hm, I think your Scissor Girl would be a 40.

Simple, Ron Ron, and Declic would probably be a 40.5.  but this is just my best guess without knowing any more info.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi Ladies,
I am about to order my UHG...camel patent VP and need your help with sizing since this will be my first VP. I wear a US 7.5 and have a widish foot with a narrow heel. I wear a 37.5 in python simples and a 38 in regular simples. I take a 38.5 in patent NPs and in decolletes. I have a 38.5 in the nappa fontanette, but they slip horribly!  

*Should I get a 38 in the patent VP or 38.5?* 

They will be coming from a land far, far away so I want to get it right the first time since I will be paying customs fees and such. TIA!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would go for the 38.  I believe the Fontanete sizes the same as the VP.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'd get the 36.5 if I were you. My 35.5's are now stretched and I had to put heel grips in them, but they're also a work horse shoe. I tried on a 35.5 the other day and they fit exactly like mine did new 2 years ago. WOW I didn't realize how old my Decolletes are!



So are you saying that the decolletes run big these days instead of small? If that is that case I should get a 35.5 which is TTS??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think Reghan at SCP told one of my friends that the newer Decolletes run TTS, especially for small sizes.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Laureen. Maybe I can get 35.5 and if it doesn't fit sell it. I can only try I guess.


----------



## candyny

I've been trying all day to figure out my Sometimes size.  Pleeeze help...wanna get the 10 percent off for St. p. Day.  Ordered them from NM in 38 (8) on sale and waay too small.  Def. need a full size up, but the size and a half is $100 cheaper.  I'm soooo tired of CLs not fitting and these seem like if you size right it will be good.  Any suggestions?  I'm a 38.5 in SG, 38.5 in Lady Gres and 38.5 in New Simple (all w/ a little heel slippage.)  HELP!!!


----------



## csre

Ladies please, for those of you that own (or have owned) suede C est moi booties, did you size up because of the lenght or the width? A  pair in my Loubi size is around ebay and, the measures for the toe box (i asked the seller) seem ok, and lenght is around 10, which is pretty consistent with my other pairs

Thoughts please?  TIA  (i might be fooling myself)


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I haven't tried a size 35 but I have tried 35.5 and its already a bit narrow in the front for me. I usually wear the 36 but heel slippage. I think atm I would size down to 35.5. I think since you're about 1/2 size bigger cuz of the front of your foot, I would suggest 36 for you. PS: I tried the ones from Saks and NM last week.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* java! *I'm gonna have to give up on finding nude decolletes in 36 as they don't seem to exist. :cry: 35.5 and 36.5 do though if you're interested in 35.5.


----------



## inspiredgem

I really want to get a pair of patent Decolletes.  I tried on a size 40 at the store but my heels were slipping a little with stockings.  That was the only size they had so I'm not sure if I should go with a 39 or a 39.5.  I also don't know how much the patent will stretch.  I tried on a pair of 39 New Simples in leather and they were really tight in the toes (width) but seemed OK for length.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lilmissb said:


> Thanks* java! *I'm gonna have to give up on finding nude decolletes in 36 as they don't seem to exist. :cry: 35.5 and 36.5 do though if you're interested in 35.5.



FYI this season's nude patent Decollete's all run pretty large (compared to previous sizing of Decollete 868's).  So in the overall scheme I wouldn't size up more than 1/2 a size; I usually wear 36.5 (tight fit) or sometimes 37 in Decollete's and the 36.5's nude patent ones were slipping off my foot.  I could've worked with a 36 even.  In your case 35.5 most likely is your best-fit size in that shoe.


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> Anyone have info on the Rolando Boucle sizing? I tried them on at the meetup, but can't remember what size or if they fit! Too much champagne! :shame:


 
Hi surly !

I tried them on at the BH boutique and found they fit a little wider and have less toe cleavage as compared to the Rolando and Rolande, so if you size up a half a size or more for the Rolando or Decollete, you don't need to in the Rolando Boucle.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Thanks, lav!


----------



## lilmissb

foxycleopatra said:


> FYI this season's nude patent Decollete's all run pretty large (compared to previous sizing of Decollete 868's).  So in the overall scheme I wouldn't size up more than 1/2 a size; I usually wear 36.5 (tight fit) or sometimes 37 in Decollete's and the 36.5's nude patent ones were slipping off my foot.  I could've worked with a 36 even.  In your case 35.5 most likely is your best-fit size in that shoe.



Thanks foxy!!!  That means I can get nude decolletes then!!! They'll go well with the HL I just bought.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Anyone know how the Clichys run?  I want a pair of nude patent (if I can find it).  Does it run small.  So if I normally wear 35 (I'm 35 narrow, probably could fit a 34.5), should I get a 35 or 35.5?

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Anyone know how the Clichys run?  I want a pair of nude patent (if I can find it).  Does it run small.  So if I normally wear 35 (I'm 35 narrow, probably could fit a 34.5), should I get a 35 or 35.5?
> 
> Thanks



For me personally, it's 1/2 size up for the 120, 1 full size up for the 100.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ok I have a question

I have the Mad Marys in a size 39.5 ... they are pretty comfy (a lil tight in the toe area) and after awhile my toes fall asleep 

anyway ... should I have gotten a size 40 in them instead?? I'm afraid that they would fit better in the toes but I would def. have heel slippage probably ....

I'm just so confused! I'm thinking of getting another pair of rolandos (which I wouldn't be able to return ..) so I don't want to order the wrong size! KWIM .. and no since I am in the north .. I have no options for trying on at this point 

Any advice would be encouraged!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ok I have a question
> 
> I have the Mad Marys in a size 39.5 ... they are pretty comfy (a lil tight in the toe area) and after awhile my toes fall asleep
> 
> anyway ... should I have gotten a size 40 in them instead?? I'm afraid that they would fit better in the toes but I would def. have heel slippage probably ....
> 
> I'm just so confused! I'm thinking of getting another pair of rolandos (which I wouldn't be able to return ..) so I don't want to order the wrong size! KWIM .. and no since I am in the north .. I have no options for trying on at this point
> 
> Any advice would be encouraged!



Hm, I think if you are getting suede or nappa leather, they will be a bit more comfortable, so you should stick with 39.5.  If they're patent, you might want to consider a 40.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I think if you are getting suede or nappa leather, they will be a bit more comfortable, so you should stick with 39.5. If they're patent, you might want to consider a 40.


 

the mads are nappa leather ... sorry forgot to mention


----------



## ninameanlatina

I just bought some No Prive Leopard sling backs and they seem to have some room in the back. I'm usually a 6 to 6.5 us. I tried on some Yoyo Spinas in a 36.5 and they were way to small. So i went with a 37 in the slingback. But I see all the Celebs wearing them and there toes hang off the front. Are they supposed to fit like that?


----------



## ninameanlatina

Hi Ladoes. Also how do the Christian Louboutin Black Joli Peep Toe run? My foot is 9inches and on the little bit wide side. I usually wear a 6 to 6.5. Please help.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I went TTS/half size down. I don't know if it's the same for smaller sizes.


----------



## Azusa

Hi ladies!

just wondering how do the babel boots fit? and what is the widest point of the shaft? and how much will suede leather stretches in terms of boots?

thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

more_CHOOS said:


> Anyone know how the Clichys run?  I want a pair of nude patent (if I can find it).  Does it run small.  So if I normally wear 35 (I'm 35 narrow, probably could fit a 34.5), should I get a 35 or 35.5?
> 
> Thanks



Clichys for me are half size up from TTS


----------



## lilmissb

ninameanlatina said:


> Hi Ladoes. Also how do the Christian Louboutin Black Joli Peep Toe run? My foot is 9inches and on the little bit wide side. I usually wear a 6 to 6.5. Please help.



I went half a size down to 35 and I think that's a little too tight. TTS would have been ideal but I probably would have slippage.


----------



## ninameanlatina

So I should go true to my size like a 36.5 or a 37. I don't know my true CL size. I tried on the yoyos in a 36.5 and they were way to small and tight.


----------



## sakura

*ninameanlatina*, I went with my US size for the d'Orsay.  Are you considering that style or the sandal?


----------



## ninameanlatina

Sakura I want to know how the Black Patent Black Joli Peep Toe sizing is. I don't know my CL size but went with the 37 in the No Prive Patent Slingback.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Sakura I want to know how the Black Patent Black Joli Peep Toe sizing is. I don't know my CL size but went with the 37 in the No Prive Patent Slingback.



yeah but there is the Joli Noeud peep toe *slide* and then the Joli Noeud peep toe *d'orsay*.  which one are you talking about?

if you're talking about the slide, then you are probably a 37.  if you are talking about the d'orsay, then you are probably a 36.5.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Here is a pic im not sure if it will show up but I think the name is the CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK PATENT JOLI NOEUD SHOES.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Here is a pic im not sure if it will show up but I think the name is the CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK PATENT JOLI NOEUD SHOES.



lol... did you read my last post?  there is the Joli Noeud *SLIDE* and the Joli Noeud *D'ORSAY*.

if you just say "joli noeud," we don't know which one you are talking about.  That pic is of the d'orsay.  you're probably a 36.5


----------



## ninameanlatina

I just bought these in a 37 and I have a little space in the back by the sling but it fits good in the toe area. Is that normal. Or is my toe supposed to hang over the top of the shoe.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> I just bought these in a 37 and I have a little space in the back by the sling but it fits good in the toe area. Is that normal. Or is my toe supposed to hang over the top of the shoe.



your toe is not supposed to hang over.

if there is heel slippage, put a pad by the ball of the foot.  or you can use a Foot Petals Strappy Strip on the actual slingback.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thanks girls for the help. So is it safe to say my CL size is a 36.5. Do the No Prive run small as I have those in a 37.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Thanks girls for the help. So is it safe to say my CL size is a 36.5. Do the No Prive run small as I have those in a 37.



yes your CL size is probably a 36.5.  It isn't uncommon for people to size up in the NP- it really depends on your foot.


----------



## ninameanlatina

*


----------



## ninameanlatina

*


----------



## ninameanlatina

Do these shoes look to big on me?
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g30/ninameanlatina/?action=view&current=loub.jpg


----------



## kaeleigh

ninameanlatina said:


> Do these shoes look to big on me?
> http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g30/ninameanlatina/?action=view&current=loub.jpg


 
It's hard to tell with the picture. However, I don't think they look too big.


----------



## sumnboutme

I'm TTS in the suede Ron Ron, will TTS in the patent work?  Same question for the Rolando...if I'm TTS in the Calf, will TTS in the patent work?   THANKS.

_**note:  I actually tried on the blue patent Rolandos in my US size but I don't remember how they felt.  LOL._


----------



## sakura

*sumnboutme*, my sizing is the same for both styles.  The material didn't matter.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *sakura*!


----------



## la lola

I am us 6 (36) in "regular" shoes and 6.5 (36.5) in Louboutin's. I have normal wide feet. What size should I take in *Joli Noeud Dorcet *in* patent*???
TIA


----------



## sakura

*la lola*, the 36 will work for you.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Does this style (formentera wedge) run TTS? Also, does anyone know if they are comfortable?

Oops. Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

TIA


----------



## csre

i guess there is little love for c est moi's


----------



## rilokiley

csre said:


> i guess there is little love for c est moi's




sorry *csre*, I didn't mean to ignore you- I've just never tried this style on.  I'll look at your post again and give you my best guess.


----------



## rilokiley

csre said:


> Ladies please, for those of you that own (or have owned) suede C est moi booties, did you size up because of the lenght or the width? A  pair in my Loubi size is around ebay and, the measures for the toe box (i asked the seller) seem ok, and lenght is around 10, which is pretty consistent with my other pairs
> 
> Thoughts please?  TIA  (i might be fooling myself)



what is your US size versus your CL size?  and what CL's do you currently own?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Maybe this is a stupid question but when you guys say TTS do you mean true to your CL size, or your regular US size? And if it is US size, do you think of it as 40= 9 or 39=9. I just ask b/c the stores all say 39=9 and that is just so far from the truth! So I want to be clear on what "TTS" really means. 

THANKS!


----------



## sumnboutme

I think TTS means true to US size and 39=9


----------



## caterpillar

Does anyone have sizing info for the yasmine wedge (cork wedge with 'sandal' style straps)? Seems not to get a lot of love here... trying to bid on a pair on ebay but it's a size 36.5 and I usually wear a 36 or 36.5 (decollete and some other random styles) in louboutin.


----------



## shopaholic11

Hi ladies, I don't know much about decolletes - what is the difference (if any) between the 868 and 878?


----------



## bondgirl2806

wantmore said:


> Spacyjacey - You have to forgive me. I made a mistake. I take 1/2 size bigger in the Sock Mary Janes than in my Simple 85mm. I got the Sock 212 Mary Janes confused with the Eventa Mary Janes which is the same size as my 85mm. Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> The Sock Mary Janes were too tight in the toe box (I have wide feet). The leather was very stiff and thick.
> 
> I don't have any VP, but I have No Prive in Patent Tiger. I tried on the same size as I have in Simple pumps and they were tight on the toe box but was okay length wise. Then, I tried on 1/2 size larger, and the toe box was better, but they were longer - UGH! The dilemma, b/c I have wide feet. I decided to keep my regular size - I'm hoping the toe box will stretch out even a tiny bit then I'll be fine.



I have exactly the same problem. My feet are normal width or maybe somewhat on the wider side, but my heel is rather small and whan I get the shoes half a size bigger then my heel keeps slippin out. I usually wear a size 38 in most brands and bought the Decollete (Patent) in 38 as well. In a 38.5 my heel would slip out, so I kept the 38 even though it is  a little tight in the toe box! I hope they will stretch a little...lets see..


----------



## bondgirl2806

inspiredgem said:


> I really want to get a pair of patent Decolletes.  I tried on a size 40 at the store but my heels were slipping a little with stockings.  That was the only size they had so I'm not sure if I should go with a 39 or a 39.5.  I also don't know how much the patent will stretch.  I tried on a pair of 39 New Simples in leather and they were really tight in the toes (width) but seemed OK for length.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated!



I have exactly the same problem. I usually wear a 38, but should be taking a 38.5 for the width, but then I get heel slippage which makes it very uncomfortable to wear and due to the high heel you foot slips down anyways, which gives you even more heel slippage. I got the patent Decollete in a 38 and it is a little tight in the toe box, but I m hoping it will stretch and I m helpin it stretch!


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but when you guys say TTS do you mean true to your CL size, or your regular US size? And if it is US size, do you think of it as 40= 9 or 39=9. I just ask b/c the stores all say 39=9 and that is just so far from the truth! So I want to be clear on what "TTS" really means.
> 
> THANKS!



I agree with *sumnboutme*; TTS means true to US size (37=7).  What do you mean that is so far from the truth?  In my experience, shoes are generally 37=7, 38=8, etc.


----------



## csre

rilokiley said:


> sorry *csre*, I didn't mean to ignore you- I've just never tried this style on. I'll look at your post again and give you my best guess.


 ah, no problem! i am guessing they are just not a very popular style
 I am normally between 7,5-8. My Loubi size is normally 38,5 (for simples, scissor girl, VP, most plataform shoes, most sandals, 39 for yoyos and iowa, 39-39,5 for decollete and pigalle)...but as normally people say the size up, i was just wondering why they do it, i mean, where it is that they are small or tight.
 I guess i might need a bigger size 
 Thanks Rilo


----------



## rilokiley

from what I've heard, people size up in the C'est Moi because it's both tight and small.  based on your sizing, I think you would need a 39 or 39.5.


----------



## BagsR4Me

I have the leather C'est Mois, and the only pair available (at the time) were a 5.5--which is 1/2 size up for me. I am so glad it worked out that way because the toe box is definitely small/short. The size 5 just would've been way too tight (I think even if I had tried to stretch them out, they would not have worked out). Other ladies have sized up 1 full size. So you definitely should size up at least 1/2 IMO.

HTH


----------



## csre

that is what i thought... thanks a bunch ladies...i will keep looking for a bigger size


----------



## Speedah

How do the New Simples run? Would I be ok with a 40 if my VP size is a 40-40.5 (*sometimes* a 41)?


----------



## sakura

Are these patent or kid?  I find that the kid ones are half size down from my VP.  I could probably go half size down in the patent ones as well but I prefer the comfort when it's the same as my VP size.


----------



## schwinn3

How do the Alti Pump 140s run?  I'm such a weird size.  I'm a 36/6 in VP, sometimes I can do a 35.5, should I size up at all for the Alti given the heel's height?


----------



## Speedah

*Sakura*: Thank you! That's good to know. The ones that I'm looking at are patent. I have a pair of patent VPs in a 40 that needed a little stretching in the toe box but are fine now. A 40.5 is always my "safe" size in pretty much everything but I haven't seen these in that size- only the 40 I'm eyeing.


----------



## sakura

Well, if you can wear a 40 in the patent VP, the New Simple shouldn't be a problem then!  :okay:


----------



## Speedah

Thanks *Sakura*! I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## laureenthemean

schwinn3 said:


> How do the Alti Pump 140s run?  I'm such a weird size.  I'm a 36/6 in VP, sometimes I can do a 35.5, should I size up at all for the Alti given the heel's height?


There's a double platform, so the extra height doesn't make too much of a difference.  I'd go with your VP size.


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks Laureen!  You're the best and probably most informed and I definitely appreciate it


----------



## missD

hi ladies how do eventas fit? i wear 38.5 in decolletes and 38.5 in those nude sock mary janes that went on sale at the saks fire sale.... thanks in advance!


----------



## cuteangel7777

I just bought the Bow T Dorcet 					 							 - Navy D'orsay in 38.5... Does anyone know what size i should  buy for Joli Noeud D'osrsay?

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^Most people find the Joli Noeud Dorcets TTS as it's a d'orsay style. Is Bow T Dorcet TTS for you?


----------



## mylilsnowy

How does this shoes run?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160323016032&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I wear simple sz 6 and VP sz 5.5. Thanks!


----------



## MichElemental

Hi everyone! I am new to the Purse Forum!

I've been reading through some of this thread and it is very helpful.

Sorry if I've missed this but I am having a hard time or am rather uncertain whether to keep my New Simple Platform Pumps 120 in a gorgeous Nude.

I can wear a 9 in an open toe shoe and in a closed a 9.5. My New Simple's are a 40. 

They "fit." Since they are patent will they stretch a lot? This colour is sooo perfect and cannot be found anywhere. 

I was thinking of returning them *cries* and getting another style in a 39.5 and currently have a tan colour here at home I ordered from Barney's (wrong heel size). 
39.5 "fits" too but is tight in the toe box. 

Should I  just keep my Nudes and hope for the best??? Or get another tan colour in a tighter size? 

Sorry about the ramble. I am actually stressing over shoes.


----------



## kaeleigh

MichElemental said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the Purse Forum!
> 
> I've been reading through some of this thread and it is very helpful.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this but I am having a hard time or am rather uncertain whether to keep my New Simple Platform Pumps 120 in a gorgeous Nude.
> 
> I can wear a 9 in an open toe shoe and in a closed a 9.5. My New Simple's are a 40.
> 
> They "fit." Since they are patent will they stretch a lot? This colour is sooo perfect and cannot be found anywhere.
> 
> I was thinking of returning them *cries* and getting another style in a 39.5 and currently have a tan colour here at home I ordered from Barney's (wrong heel size).
> 39.5 "fits" too but is tight in the toe box.
> 
> Should I just keep my Nudes and hope for the best??? Or get another tan colour in a tighter size?
> 
> Sorry about the ramble. I am actually stressing over shoes.


 
If they are too big you can try foot petals inserts to help if they slip or heel pads.
 If they are way to big, are they are not comfortable now, return them and get a pair you will wear.


----------



## kaeleigh

mylilsnowy said:


> How does this shoes run?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160323016032&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I wear simple sz 6 and VP sz 5.5. Thanks!


 
I think these fit the same as the leather Bruges. If they do, then they fit TTS and they would be the same as your US/simple size.
 You may wat to wait for a second opinion, just incase.
They are really cute, I love the platform and pink


----------



## sakura

MichElemental said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the Purse Forum!
> 
> I've been reading through some of this thread and it is very helpful.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this but I am having a hard time or am rather uncertain whether to keep my New Simple Platform Pumps 120 in a gorgeous Nude.
> 
> I can wear a 9 in an open toe shoe and in a closed a 9.5. My New Simple's are a 40.
> 
> They "fit." Since they are patent will they stretch a lot? This colour is sooo perfect and cannot be found anywhere.
> 
> I was thinking of returning them *cries* and getting another style in a 39.5 and currently have a tan colour here at home I ordered from Barney's (wrong heel size).
> 39.5 "fits" too but is tight in the toe box.
> 
> Should I  just keep my Nudes and hope for the best??? Or get another tan colour in a tighter size?
> 
> Sorry about the ramble. I am actually stressing over shoes.



What do you mean when you say they "fit"?

My regular patent Simple and patent New Simples are the same size.  If the 39.5 is also patent, I would keep the New Simple in the 40.


----------



## cuteangel7777

lilmissb said:


> ^Most people find the Joli Noeud Dorcets TTS as it's a d'orsay style. Is Bow T Dorcet TTS for you?



Yep! i just got it~I am trying to get the red d'orsay in Joli!


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm normally a 36 in rolando. 35.5 in declic. i have narrow feet and my middle toe is longer then my other toes. 

I''m seriously considering the Barneys Trash/cateninta trash like carlinhaso what size do i get? a 36 maybe?

TIA x


----------



## labellavita27

i just got my first pair of cl's they are coming in the mail. i ordered  a size 40 in the decollete 868 and i wear a US 9-9.5. Should that be right?


----------



## sakura

*labellavita27*, your Decollete size would probably be a 40 or 40.5.


----------



## Chins4

Hi ladies, this is not so much a size as a fit question. I have had the Iowa Zeppa on my wishlist for a while and at the TPF meet last week it turned out that Harrods actually had some new stock (nude, burgundy & black if you're interested ). 

I tried on a 36.5 which was too small and a 37 which was slightly loose on my smaller foot and very uncomfortable around the toe opening on my larger foot.....but they looked gorgeous  

Does anyone have any advice on the fit of this shoe (versus the previous run of IZs) or do I have to accept that, like the Declic, it just doesn't suit my foot?


----------



## lilmissb

**shoelover** said:


> I'm normally a 36 in rolando. 35.5 in declic. i have narrow feet and my middle toe is longer then my other toes.
> 
> I''m seriously considering the Barneys Trash/cateninta trash like carlinhaso what size do i get? a 36 maybe?
> 
> TIA x



I think you might need 35.5. Is the declic TTS or half size up for you? I think trash fit like NP's. Someone correct me if I'm wrong as I've never tried the trash on.


----------



## lilmissb

^^*NUDE IOWA ZEPPAS???!!! *I was just thinking how good would they look in nude and maybe SO'ing them. Ack! How much were they Chins?

I have to go TTS (35.5) with them as the 36 I got was waaay to big on me. I tend to have to go TTS with peeptoes though. haven't tried the new ones on though.


----------



## javaboo

I haven't tried the 35 in Iowa Zeppa but recently got the 35.5 and its tight around the front but length is ok. Its going to stretch out so it'll be probably slightly loose but right now its tight. I would get 1/2 size up from your US size.


----------



## MichElemental

sakura said:


> What do you mean when you say they "fit"?
> 
> My regular patent Simple and patent New Simples are the same size. If the 39.5 is also patent, I would keep the New Simple in the 40.


 

Normally I wear a 9.5. These are a 40. When I tried them on they didn't have my regular size and the SA at Saks said they sometimes ran small.

Right now they fit, but aren't really snug anywhere. All my shoes stretch quite a bit leaving room in the back, especially on my right foot, so I'm thinking if I wear these a few times I'm going to be flying out of them. And really I would love to wear these shoes a lot! 

~I reordered them in camel from Barneys in 39.5 and they are a good snug and will stretch. But the heel was too short. The website said 120 but they are 90mm. 39.5 is probably the way to go.

I cannot find the NUDE platform in a 39.5 anywhere. Does anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I haven't tried the 35 in Iowa Zeppa but recently got the 35.5 and its tight around the front but length is ok. Its going to stretch out so it'll be probably slightly loose but right now its tight. I would get 1/2 size up from your US size.



Really? Ack! So these ones kinda do fit like the older ones. You had 36's too didn't you? I think mine may have been stretched as I bought them used but unsure if I should go 36 again or 35.5. I can always stretch I guess.


----------



## kittenslingerie

How do pigalles run? 

I wear a 41-41.5 in vps (kind of between sizes), 41.5 in simples, so what would you guess my pigalle size?

Also if I'm a 41-41.5 in vps depnding on the material, what size would you recommend for yoyo's? 
Or at least how do they compare (vp's and yoyo's) size wise?

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Has anyone gotten their triclos half a size up? I can get 36's but not 35.5 and these generally run TTS don't they?


----------



## noah8077

Mine are a half size up, the straps over the top prevent over slippage.


----------



## lilmissb

So being closed toed they're better than say scissor girls? I find with my SG's I need heel grips and half soles and I still twisted my ankle in them.


----------



## noah8077

lilmissb said:


> Do you get a lot of slippage? I find with my scissor girls that even thought the straps keep me in I need heel grips and half soles. I get too much slippage in them and I've twisted my ankle in them before. I know the triclos aren't that bad as they aren't platforms but I'm still a bit worried.


 

The straps cross higher on my foot on the Triclos than on the SG.  Almost no slippage, but like I said the straps can hold you in better, IMO.


----------



## lilmissb

Ooh, maybe I should take the plunge and get the 36's..... Oh but I'm supposed to wait until April for my nudes....*thinking, thinking, thinking* LOL! Thanks *noah!*


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> So being closed toed they're better than say scissor girls? I find with my SG's I need heel grips and half soles and I still twisted my ankle in them.



*lilmissb*, my Triclos are the same size as my SGs and I must say the Triclos fit better as the SGs are a little tight.  I went with my US size so I think that you'll need a 35.5 as your 36 SGs are slightly too big for you.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *sakura! *Well I guess when NM has their sale I better be right onto it. Providing they go on sale. I'll think about it as I can get a pair of 36's cheaply and maybe pad them? Hmmm...maybe I should just stick to buying HL!!! LOL!


----------



## **shoelover**

lilmissb said:


> I think you might need 35.5. Is the declic TTS or half size up for you? I think trash fit like NP's. Someone correct me if I'm wrong as I've never tried the trash on.



my declic i had to go down half a size for some reason i thought i would need a 36 but when it came to trying them on they where too long length wise. I don't like toe over hang and get the feeling with narrow feet my feet will slip out.

I did try on the rolando Rolando Boucle in a 35.5 & they where too small so i went up to a 36 but my left foot was slipping off..(think the elastic was broken) 

I'm just confused!...maybe my feet are not meant for sling backs. Normally when trying them on in a 36 there too big and the middle toe over hangs.


----------



## **shoelover**

lilmissb said:


> I think you might need 35.5. Is the declic TTS or half size up for you? I think trash fit like NP's. Someone correct me if I'm wrong as I've never tried the trash on.



my declic i had to go down half a size for some reason i thought i would need a 36 but when it came to trying them on they where too long length wise. I don't like toe over hang and get the feeling with narrow feet my feet will slip out.

I did try on the Rolando Boucle in a 35.5 & they where too small so i went up to a 36 but my left foot was slipping off..(think the elastic was broken) 

I'm just confused!...maybe my feet are not meant for sling backs. Normally when trying them on in a 36 there too big and the middle toe over hangs.


----------



## kittenslingerie

kittenslingerie said:


> How do pigalles run?
> 
> I wear a 41-41.5 in vps (kind of between sizes), 41.5 in simples, so what would you guess my pigalle size?
> 
> Also if I'm a 41-41.5 in vps depnding on the material, what size would you recommend for yoyo's?
> Or at least how do they compare (vp's and yoyo's) size wise?
> 
> Thanks!



So NO advice on pigalles or yoyo's?:s:wondering


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think in Pigalle 120s you'd be a 40.5 or a 41. In a 100mm I'm not too sure- probably a 41.5 or 42 but I'm not too familiar with the 100s.

I don't know about Yoyos.


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!

Anyone knows the sizing of those?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607


I usually wear 7.


Do I need 7,5 ?



Thanx.


----------



## ShoeBunny

rilokiley said:


> I agree with *sumnboutme*; TTS means true to US size (37=7). What do you mean that is so far from the truth? In my experience, shoes are generally 37=7, 38=8, etc.


 

Interesting... I always wear a 9 (even sometimes an 8.5) in American shoes, such as Cole Haan, Delman, Sigerson Morrison, Stuart Weitzman etc. and and 39/39.5 in Choo/Manolo/Gucci/Prada and I could never fit into a CL 39, or even a 39.5 for that matter, so that is what I meant. That's why the TTS thing is confusing to me. I guess maybe they just run differently for different people.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^*kittenslingerie* in my experience *Pigalle 100s* run true to size - my usual shoe size is 38 and I take 38 in my Pigalle 100s, though some girls go half a size up if they're wide in the toe box area.  Also it might depend on the season the shoe was made.

Does anyone have sizing advice on *Rolando Boucles* that's not dependent on how Rolandos fit?  I've never tried Rolandos for size and I want to order a pair of the Boucles... any advice would be appreciated


----------



## kaeleigh

lilmissb said:


> Has anyone gotten their triclos half a size up? I can get 36's but not 35.5 and these generally run TTS don't they?


 
I went with a 1/2 size up from my US size and they don't slip at all. For reference I'm a US 6.5.  Maybe 2 people that have them in 1/2 size difference can measure them so you know what the size difference is.
Just a thought.


----------



## young_princess

does very prive only come in one heel height? Or is it available in a lower heel?


----------



## kaeleigh

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone knows the sizing of those?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607
> 
> 
> I usually wear 7.
> 
> 
> Do I need 7,5 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.


 
If your US size is 7, Yes I would go with 37.5
I tried them on and I had to go up 1/2 size.
They are beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

Straight-Laced said:


> Does anyone have sizing advice on *Rolando Boucles* that's not dependent on how Rolandos fit? I've never tried Rolandos for size and I want to order a pair of the Boucles... any advice would be appreciated


 
Someone did say with these that if you have to size up for the rolando/rolande you don't with these.


----------



## lilmissb

kaeleigh said:


> I went with a 1/2 size up from my US size and they don't slip at all. For reference I'm a US 6.5. Maybe 2 people that have them in 1/2 size difference can measure them so you know what the size difference is.
> Just a thought.


 
Thanks kaeleigh! I can always pad them I suppose. I actually don't have a pair that fit me correctly yet! LOL! I have to grip and pad all of mine. One day I'll finally buy a pair that actually fit perfectly!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

young_princess said:


> does very prive only come in one heel height? Or is it available in a lower heel?


They do come in a lower height.  I believe they are the 90, which used to be called the 70.


----------



## labellavita27

i just need some size advice. i wear a 9 to 9.5 sometimes. should a 40 in decollete be ok?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^ thanks *lilmissb* for giving me some idea about the Rolando Boucle
...guess I'll just try my regular size


----------



## rilokiley

labellavita27 said:


> i just need some size advice. i wear a 9 to 9.5 sometimes. should a 40 in decollete be ok?



What's your US size?  How much did you size up in the Sometimes?


----------



## Speedah

Should I go with a 40 or 41 in the NPs? My VP size I can wear anything from a 40-41 with no problems...

TIA!


----------



## sakura

*Speedah*, half size up from my VP size works best for me.  Which is the VP size that fits you the best?


----------



## hya_been

Wondering what my VP size should be and weather you have to size up larger for patent than leather or suede?

I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants. 41 in Bruges.  41.5 in Som1, Decolletes and Ron Rons and a 40 in Scissor Girls.


----------



## hya_been

labellavita27 said:


> i just need some size advice. i wear a 9 to 9.5 sometimes. should a 40 in decollete be ok?



I'm a 9.5 -10 and I'm a 41-41.5 in the decollete and my feet are not wide, so I think a 40 would be too small.  The toe box of the decolletes is pretty tight.


----------



## ShoeBunny

hya_been said:


> Wondering what my VP size should be and weather you have to size up larger for patent than leather or suede?
> 
> I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants. 41 in Bruges. 41.5 in Som1, Decolletes and Ron Rons and a 40 in Scissor Girls.


 
sounds like you have the same sizing as me. I can wear both 40 or 40.5 in VP, with 40 being better in the giving versions such as satin & suede, and 40.5 better in patent. Though 40.5 with a heel pad works for me in satin. HTH!


----------



## Speedah

sakura said:


> *Speedah*, half size up from my VP size works best for me.  Which is the VP size that fits you the best?



Thank you, *Sakura*!!! I'd say a 40.5 is the safest VP size no matter what. Which is why I was so confused if I should go to a 40 or a 41. According to what you said, the 41 would be perfect. Does the elastic run really small like on the OMS or is it pretty normal?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Speedah said:


> Thank you, *Sakura*!!! I'd say a 40.5 is the safest VP size no matter what. Which is why I was so confused if I should go to a 40 or a 41. According to what you said, the 41 would be perfect. Does the elastic run really small like on the OMS or is it pretty normal?



I wear the same size in vp and np. I wear a 41 in both in kid and patent, (although I just special ordered my first vp 41.5 and am impatiently waiting). Can you find your usual 40.5 vp size at a CL boutique?


----------



## sakura

Speedah said:


> Thank you, *Sakura*!!! I'd say a 40.5 is the safest VP size no matter what. Which is why I was so confused if I should go to a 40 or a 41. According to what you said, the 41 would be perfect. Does the elastic run really small like on the OMS or is it pretty normal?



I would say that it is pretty normal/runs a little loose if you go half a size up from your regular VP size.  The elastic on the 40.5 may be a little tight.  Either size could work though.


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Kittens *and *Sakura*! It's actually a pair on the Bay that I'm looking at. The seller has a 40 and a 41. I don't live near any place that sells CLs...the closet thing I have is a Coach outlet an hour away. ush:

Maybe this would help, my Fox Trots are a 41 but I could probably stand to size down if I needed to. Do the Foxes run the same as NPs?


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve seen that the simple pumps are listed as TTS, but I just want to be sure...

Are Python simples also TTS?

Or shall I get a different size than my usual size?


Thanx.


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> I´ve seen that the simple pumps are listed as TTS, but I just want to be sure...
> 
> Are Python simples also TTS?
> 
> Or shall I get a different size than my usual size?
> 
> 
> Thanx.



Some people size up in Simples.  What other CL's do you have, and what sizes are they?


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> Some people size up in Simples. What other CL's do you have, and what sizes are they?


 

I`ve just started to collect CL`s so I only have a few...


Sigourney booties size 37, 5  - fits perfectly


Gold boots from Ebay, no name 37,5 fits perfectly

Alta Nouva boots size 38 - fits perfectly

Alta Perla slingbacks 37,5 ( they are a little big ) 

Yoyospina heels size 38, but they are little big too , I use pads. ( Great price and no size 37,5 aviable.)

Jolie Noeud 38,5 

I usually use size 37 in non-designer shoes.


I think I´ll order 37,5 in the Python simples.


It´s better to use pads than suffer from small shoes.  



I can´t try them on, they are not aviable in Sweden.




And what size should I get in Declics?



Thanx a lot.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would probably go with 37.5 for both the Simple and the Declic.


----------



## IslandSpice

Blueberry12 said:


> I`ve just started to collect CL`s so I only have a few...
> 
> 
> Sigourney booties size 37, 5 - fits perfectly
> 
> 
> Gold boots from Ebay, no name 37,5 fits perfectly
> 
> Alta Nouva boots size 38 - fits perfectly
> 
> Alta Perla slingbacks 37,5 ( they are a little big )
> 
> Yoyospina heels size 38, but they are little big too , I use pads. ( Great price and no size 37,5 aviable.)
> 
> Jolie Noeud 38,5
> 
> I usually use size 37 in non-designer shoes.
> 
> 
> I think I´ll order 37,5 in the Python simples.
> 
> 
> It´s better to use pads than suffer from small shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t try them on, they are not aviable in Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what size should I get in Declics?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot.


 
My CL size ranges from 38 to 38.5 and my python simples from *this season* were TTS (7.5 US). I would suggest that you buy them TTS if they are from this season as a 38 was too big for me and I have slightly wide feet and usually have to size up in CLs.  HTH! ( I just learned what that meant and was dying to use it)


----------



## IslandSpice

kittenslingerie said:


> So NO advice on pigalles or yoyo's?:s:wondering


 
I had to go up a full size from my US size in yoyos.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone go TTS for leather armadillos? I'm 35.5 in VP's would I go for that? There's a pair in 36 and I know I def don't fit 36.5 as it's a bit loose but unsure whether to go 36 or 35.5. Thanks!!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

I wear 35.5 VP and armadillos. I tried 36 in armadillos and its loose.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> ^ I would probably go with 37.5 for both the Simple and the Declic.


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

IslandSpice said:


> My CL size ranges from 38 to 38.5 and my python simples from *this season* were TTS (7.5 US). I would suggest that you buy them TTS if they are from this season as a 38 was too big for me and I have slightly wide feet and usually have to size up in CLs. HTH! ( I just learned what that meant and was dying to use it)


 


Thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Thanks *mylilsnowy!* I guess I'll have to wait for a 35.5.


----------



## meggyg8r

kittenslingerie said:


> So NO advice on pigalles or yoyo's?:s:wondering


 
kittens I have 85mm Yoyospinas which run the same as Yoyos and I went up 1 full size from my US size.  They are patent and fit me perfectly.


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Anyone go TTS for leather armadillos? I'm 35.5 in VP's would I go for that? There's a pair in 36 and I know I def don't fit 36.5 as it's a bit loose but unsure whether to go 36 or 35.5. Thanks!!!


 
Armadillos run TTS or slightly large.. I am a US 7.5 and a 38 in the Armadillo was way too big on me.  I need a 37.5, and I could possibly even make a 37 work although my feet might be slightly too long.


----------



## rilokiley

kittenslingerie said:


> So NO advice on pigalles or yoyo's?:s:wondering



Pigalle 100 is TTS
Yoyo is 1/2 size up from VP


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Meggy!


----------



## Nieners

I wear a 39.5 in decolletes (patent calf) and I was wondering if a 39 in Mouches will fit me?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I would think so.


----------



## inspiredgem

Help!  I just received my patent decolletes from Saks and now I'm worried that I may have purchased the wrong size.  I'm usually a US size 8 and I ordered a 39.  I tried them with stockings and I like the length (no heel slip when I walk), but my toes are a little squished and feel like they may go numb if I wear them for extended periods of time   I'm considering going up a half size but I'm worried that I'll start getting heel slippage.  I never thought that I had wide feet so is it normal for them to be very tight in the toe box?  Does anyone know how much these will stretch?  Also, when breaking them in is it better to go without stockings?  I love these shoes but I honestly can't decide what size I should get.


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Help!  I just received my patent decolletes from Saks and now I'm worried that I may have purchased the wrong size.  I'm usually a US size 8 and I ordered a 39.  I tried them with stockings and I like the length (no heel slip when I walk), but my toes are a little squished and feel like they may go numb if I wear them for extended periods of time   I'm considering going up a half size but I'm worried that I'll start getting heel slippage.  I never thought that I had wide feet so is it normal for them to be very tight in the toe box?  Does anyone know how much these will stretch?  Also, when breaking them in is it better to go without stockings?  I love these shoes but I honestly can't decide what size I should get.



If the length is right, but it's just tight at the toebox, I think you got the right size.  For almost everyone, the Decollete requires a break-in period.  You can do a search for various methods of breaking in shoes, but a lot of TPFers wear thick socks around the house, buy shoe stretchers, or take them to a cobbler to get stretched.

Once they get broken in, they will be very comfortable... this style is so gorgeous, so trust me- it's worth it!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Does anyone know if a size 40 activa would fit a U.S size 8.5?  I usually take a 39 in CL's and sometimes above.  I'm hoping the activas run small and I can make it work!!  Your thoughts????


----------



## rilokiley

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Does anyone know if a size 40 activa would fit a U.S size 8.5?  I usually take a 39 in CL's and sometimes above.  I'm hoping the activas run small and I can make it work!!  Your thoughts????



The Activa does run quite small.  I think a 40 will be fine- it's a sandal, so if there's a little space at the back, it won't matter as much as if it were a pump.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

rilokiley said:


> The Activa does run quite small.  I think a 40 will be fine- it's a sandal, so if there's a little space at the back, it won't matter as much as if it were a pump.



Ahhh yes I love you I love you I love you  i.e. THANKS!!!


----------



## rilokiley

^ haha, you're welcome!


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies, do you know how these run?
I have no idea what they're called - sorry!


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies, do you know how these run?
> I have no idea what they're called - sorry!




This is the Dominetta.  I believe they run about 1/2 size small, but I am not positive.  Hopefully someone else will know for sure, or you can do a search.


----------



## laureenthemean

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies, do you know how these run?
> I have no idea what they're called - sorry!



These are the Dominetta.  Sorry, can't help with sizing.  It's an older style.


----------



## Pinkdancer

So I already did a search on this in the thread, but want some personal help before I take the plunge.

I just came across a patent Triclo in a size 38. I wear a size 8 US and a 38.5 in my patent VP. Some of you have said your Triclo fits TTS. Do you think I should go ahead and buy in this size?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rilokiley

Pinkdancer said:


> So I already did a search on this in the thread, but want some personal help before I take the plunge.
> 
> I just came across a patent Triclo in a size 38. I wear a size 8 US and a 38.5 in my patent VP. Some of you have said your Triclo fits TTS. Do you think I should go ahead and buy in this size?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Might be a little snug, but I think it will be fine (unless you have wide feet).


----------



## Chaneller

kaeleigh said:


> If your US size is 7, Yes I would go with 37.5
> I tried them on and I had to go up 1/2 size.
> They are beautiful!



So the *square toe Decolletes* do not run as small as the basic almond toe Decolletes? Or is it just the python leather that stretches easier than kid leather for example, so you don't need to size up a full size because of that?


----------



## savvysgirl

I need Rolando help lovelies, please!

My CL size is a 40 (foot is 9.5 ins) .. would i be able to squeeze my tootsies into a pair of 39.5 fur Rolandos? The seller said the insole measurement is 26cms, 10.5 ins (including curves) 23cms, 9.1 ins not following the curves. She said she usually wears a 40.5 and these are slightly tight on her. 

TIA


----------



## dreachick2384

Anyone know how yoyo zeppa's run? They are patent. I'm seeing to go half size up when I searched. I'm 38.5 tts in VP. Would a 39 be ok?


----------



## rilokiley

dreachick2384 said:


> Anyone know how yoyo zeppa's run? They are patent. I'm seeing to go half size up when I searched. I'm 38.5 tts in VP. Would a 39 be ok?



39 should be good.


----------



## dreachick2384

Yay thanks rilo! Just scored some on *bay from a tpf'er


----------



## inspiredgem

After seeing HalieB's gorgeous re-dyed Sometimes, I really want a pair.  Can anyone tell me how these run?  TIA!


----------



## nymph2106

Hi everyone I saw a pair of gorgeous Decollete on Ebay in black jazz leather in size 36.5. I wear a US size 6.5 and I once tried the Pigalle in 36.5, which fit me. You reckon I would fit the Decollete in 36.5? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rilokiley

nymph2106 said:


> Hi everyone I saw a pair of gorgeous Decollete on Ebay in black jazz leather in size 36.5. I wear a US size 6.5 and I once tried the Pigalle in 36.5, which fit me. You reckon I would fit the Decollete in 36.5? Thanks in advance!



I am the same size as you (US 6.5), and my Decollete size is 37, and my Pigalle 100 size is 36.  I think the 36.5 will be half a size too small for you.


----------



## ninameanlatina

How is the sizing in the Scissor Girls. I'm a 37 in No Prive and I believe my CL size is 36.5. Should I get a 36.5 or a 37 in the Scissor Girls? Does the type of material matter.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> How is the sizing in the Scissor Girls. I'm a 37 in No Prive and I believe my CL size is 36.5. Should I get a 36.5 or a 37 in the Scissor Girls? Does the type of material matter.



Scissor Girl is TTS.  You should go with a 36.5 (material shouldn't matter).


----------



## ninameanlatina

In a pigalle should I go with a 36.5 or a 36?


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> In a pigalle should I go with a 36.5 or a 36?



Depends on the heel height.

70 or 100mm- 36.5

120mm- harder to say, but you're probably a 35.5


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thank you rilokiley


----------



## rilokiley

^ you're welcome!


----------



## Nieners

I wear a 39,5 in decolletes and that is my only pair so far. Which size would fit me when it comes to suede declics 120? A size 40,5 will be too big isn't it?  How about a 39,5?


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> I wear a 39,5 in decolletes and that is my only pair so far. Which size would fit me when it comes to suede declics 120? A size 40,5 will be too big isn't it?  How about a 39,5?



40.5 will definitely be too big.  39 is probably the best size for you in the Declic 120.  39.5 may work with padding, but I'd be afraid of it stretching over time, especially because it's suede.


----------



## citybaby

Hello everyone, I'm between 6.5 to 7 (US) but usually a 6.5.
kate spade ,chanel, steven madden all 6.5 (insole length all 9 3/8 ins)
Can you make a recommendation on the size for the leopard yoyo's .Size up 1/2 size? 
I have an average width and once tried the yoyo's in 36.5 (insole length 9 ins) 

Thank you~~


----------



## rilokiley

citybaby said:


> Hello everyone, I'm between 6.5 to 7 (US) but usually a 6.5.Ladies, kate spade ,chanel, steven madden all 6.5 (insole measurement all 9 3/8 ins)  Can you make a recommendation on the size for the leopard yoyo's .Size up 1/2 size? I have an average width and once tried the yoyo's in 36.5 , too narrow.Thank you~~




I am a US 6.5, and my Yoyo's are a 37 

Also, many CL's are tight at first.  If the length is right, you should stick with it- they'll stretch a bit with wear.


----------



## sakura

*citybaby*, the Yoyospina sizes the same as the Yoyo, so I would go with 37.


----------



## citybaby

rilokiley said:


> I am a US 6.5, and my Yoyo's are a 37
> 
> Also, many CL's are tight at first. If the length is right, you should stick with it- they'll stretch a bit with wear.


 
Thank you ~~rilokiley  ,  How about a 37.5? will be too big ? I tried 36.5 , Both have narrow toe(especially right side, quite narrow) and run a little bit small. should I have go 1 size up for more toe room?


----------



## rilokiley

citybaby said:


> Thank you ~~rilokiley  ,  How about a 37.5? will be too big ? I tried 36.5 , Both have narrow toe(especially right side, quite narrow) and run a little bit small. should I have go 1 size up for more toe room?



With a 37.5, you may need heel grips to avoid heel slippage.  The Yoyo is tight at first, but it will stretch at the toe.  If you can only find what you want in a 37.5, it will probably work, but like I said, you may need a little padding.


----------



## citybaby

sakura said:


> *citybaby*, the Yoyospina sizes the same as the Yoyo, so I would go with 37.


 
Thank you~~sakura   I'm afraid 37 is still tight:wondering


----------



## citybaby

rilokiley said:


> With a 37.5, you may need heel grips to avoid heel slippage. The Yoyo is tight at first, but it will stretch at the toe. If you can only find what you want in a 37.5, it will probably work, but like I said, you may need a little padding.


 
Thanks rilo I will take 37.


----------



## hya_been

oops wrong thread!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can anyone tell me how the Madame Claude fits size wise please. 

Much appreciated


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Madame Claude fits size wise please.
> 
> Much appreciated



I have heard TTS or 1/2 size down, but I haven't tried it on myself.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much *Rilo*. I am thinking i will get my usual CL size. I'm not sure how the toe box fits.


----------



## sfgirl67

Hi girls
i wear a 39.5 in iowa zeppa could i wear a 41 in mini bouts? i checked ref thread but no cl's so I can't really figure it out. the auction states the insole measures 10 1/4  he same as my 39.5 ysl's. what do you ladies think?

the seller says it a 41. size 10?

eta nevermind they are too big.


----------



## LavenderIce

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you so much *Rilo*. I am thinking i will get my usual CL size. I'm not sure how the toe box fits.


 
Hi savvy, I already answered in the SF Play Day thread, but will answer here for reference.  I would go with your usual CL size, but the toebox is tight.


----------



## savvysgirl

I saw your reply in the play day thread but thank you again *Lav*.


----------



## Blueberry12

Do the Python Ron Rons run tts or do I need size up?

Thanx.


----------



## Chins4

Anyone know how these run?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kim-Kardashian-C...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Anyone know how these run?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kim-Kardashian-Christian-Louboutin-satin-strap-heels-37_W0QQitemZ200324811275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200324811275&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Hi T, those Peep D'orsay's run large.  I think a 36 or possibly even 35.5 in those is better suited for you.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks foxy! I want the blue linen rather than the satin but now I know what size to look for :ninja:


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> Do the Python Ron Rons run tts or do I need size up?
> 
> Thanx.



It depends... my Ron Rons are TTS, but there are others that size up.  I think you should go with your Simple size.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> It depends... my Ron Rons are TTS, but there are others that size up. I think you should go with your Simple size.


 


Thanx, but I have no Simples.


----------



## sakura

*Blueberry12*, what's your US size?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Do Ron Ron 100's run similar in size to vp 120's or simple 70's?


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know how My T Straps fit at all?


----------



## sakura

kittenslingerie said:


> Do Ron Ron 100's run similar in size to vp 120's or simple 70's?



They run similar to the Simples for me.


----------



## marinachkaa

hii all.. im looking to buy my second pair of cl''s and m size is 9 very very rare that it is 8.5 im looking to purchase  the whipsnake vp's in a size 40.. does anyone have them or/and know how they run?? sorry if this has been posted before cant seem to find it... thanks alot!

edit-my feet are wide..


----------



## rdgldy

x


----------



## kaeleigh

savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Madame Claude fits size wise please.
> 
> Much appreciated


 
TTS for me. 
I just tried them on tonight


----------



## rilokiley

marinachkaa said:


> hii all.. im looking to buy my second pair of cl''s and m size is 9 very very rare that it is 8.5 im looking to purchase  the whipsnake vp's in a size 40.. does anyone have them or/and know how they run?? sorry if this has been posted before cant seem to find it... thanks alot!
> 
> edit-my feet are wide..



I think 40 will work for you.


----------



## BellaShoes

marinachkaa said:


> hii all.. im looking to buy my second pair of cl''s and m size is 9 very very rare that it is 8.5 im looking to purchase the whipsnake vp's in a size 40.. does anyone have them or/and know how they run?? sorry if this has been posted before cant seem to find it... thanks alot!
> 
> edit-my feet are wide..


 
I bought mine TTS and they fit like a dream!


----------



## marinachkaa

Thank you Rilokiley and Bellashoes..


----------



## Blueberry12

sakura said:


> *Blueberry12*, what's your US size?


 

7


They only have the blue Python Ron Rons in 37 , not in 37.5


Do you think they would fit?


----------



## javaboo

*Blueberry*: It depends if you have wide feet/long toes or not. I went 1/2 size up from my US size with my Ron Rons and now I have a tiny heel slippage. When I tried TTS it was tight across the box.

*lilmissb*: I think T-straps run like the Decolletes.


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> *Blueberry*: It depends if you have wide feet/long toes or not. I went 1/2 size up from my US size with my Ron Rons and now I have a tiny heel slippage. When I tried TTS it was tight across the box.


 

No, I have no wide feet or long toes.

I have no CL pumps to compare with, but I had to size down 1/2 size to these Choo pumps.

http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/kissekatt12/Picture026-5.jpg


----------



## inspiredgem

Any idea how these run?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Purple-Gold-Suede-Leather-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ250397272518QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Python-Fontanetes-sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ330317941029QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330317941029&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318

I'm a 39.5 in Decolletes and C'est Moi's

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Any idea how these run?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Purple-Gold-Suede-Leather-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ250397272518QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Python-Fontanetes-sz-39-5_W0QQitemZ330317941029QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330317941029&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> I'm a 39.5 in Decolletes and C'est Moi's
> 
> TIA!



I think both would be too big for you- they don't run as small as the Decollete or the C'est Moi booties.

For the Fontanete, you can take your VP size, which is probably 1/2 to a full size down from your Decollete size.


----------



## Nieners

Here I am again... I have found Mouches on Ebay, but the seller says they run bigger instead of smaller. I wear a 39,5 in decolletes, so according to her these would fit me in 39? But just to make sure here...


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> Here I am again... I have found Mouches on Ebay, but the seller says they run bigger instead of smaller. I wear a 39,5 in decolletes, so according to her these would fit me in 39? But just to make sure here...



The Mouche doesn't run as small as the Decollete, so a 39 may fit you.  Have you asked for an insole measurement?  Also, what is your true/normal size in other shoes?


----------



## Nieners

rilokiley said:


> The Mouche doesn't run as small as the Decollete, so a 39 may fit you.  Have you asked for an insole measurement?  Also, what is your true/normal size in other shoes?



She just gave me this picture:

http://s313.photobucket.com/albums/ll363/waldohindo/?action=view&current=IMG_0384.jpg

I normally wear a 39, which is a US9 I believe? 
And my foot is 25,5 cm long lol 
So if I try to convert that 9,5 inch to cm, it says 24 cm, which is def. too small?


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> She just gave me this picture:
> 
> http://s313.photobucket.com/albums/ll363/waldohindo/?action=view&current=IMG_0384.jpg
> 
> I normally wear a 39, which is a US9 I believe?
> And my foot is 25,5 cm long lol
> So if I try to convert that 9,5 inch to cm, it says 24 cm, which is def. too small?



hm, if you normally wear a 39, and your Decollete size is 39.5, then a 39 in the Mouche should fit you...

Can you measure the insole of a shoe you already have that fits you well?  that way you can compare it to the 9.5 inches of this Mouche.


----------



## Nieners

rilokiley said:


> hm, if you normally wear a 39, and your Decollete size is 39.5, then a 39 in the Mouche should fit you...
> 
> Can you measure the insole of a shoe you already have that fits you well?  that way you can compare it to the 9.5 inches of this Mouche.



Thank you, I will try that later this evening! And I was also wondering how nappa declic shoes run? Since the suede run TTS? I have seen a fab. nude pair, but again in size 40 so I was really hoping these will fit haha


----------



## sakura

*Nieners*, the leather ones also run TTS but the nude ones get dirty/discolored really easily.


----------



## Blueberry12

Are the patent Ron Rons TTS too?


They are lovely:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

*Blueberry12*, it's possible to fit a patent Ron Ron that's TTS, but it will take a while to stretch out the toebox.  ush:

Beautiful shoe and the seller is a TPF-er too!


----------



## Blueberry12

sakura said:


> *Blueberry12*, it's possible to fit a patent Ron Ron that's TTS, but it will take a while to stretch out the toebox. ush:
> 
> Beautiful shoe and the seller is a TPF-er too!


 

I like them too, but I am not sure I dare to buy them.

I guess I can return the Python ones to the store if they don´t fit, but not the Ebay ones...


----------



## Chins4

Hey blueberry - the RonRons are mine - they fit me TTS. If it helps I usually size down half size to a full size in JC.


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> Hey blueberry - the RonRons are mine - they fit me TTS. If it helps I usually size down half size to a full size in JC.


 

Thanx.


I need to size down a halv size in JC pumps.

So I guess we have the same size.


----------



## javaboo

*Blueberry*: If you don't have wide feet or long toes then TTS for your Ron Rons. At most 1/2 size up for comfort but no more.

*Nieners*: Mouche runs TTS because it's made out of crepe satin and it has lots of give. The ladies with the larger sizes also went TTS because of it. I would go with 39 if you don't have long toes (reasoning being your toes might stick out).


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> *Blueberry*: If you don't have wide feet or long toes then TTS for your Ron Rons. At most 1/2 size up for comfort but no more.


 


Thanx.


I am bidding on them.



I don´t have wide feet or long toes.


I have "cute small feet" as one of the sexiest men in Sweden told me.


 


( He was voted as one of the sexiest men, it´s not only my opinion.)


----------



## savvysgirl

I went 0.5 up in my Rons but i really need TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone get altadamas in their VP size?


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, I go half size up.


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone has any idea about the sizing of these?

They would look good with my Python bag but I am afraid they would be too big.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250396039770&fromMakeTrack=true


Size 8...

However my Yoyospinas are size 8 and I can wear them with pads.

(They were 60 % off and size 8 was nearest my size.)


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks sakura! Do you find your exotics stretch more than your leather?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Thanks sakura! Do you find your exotics stretch more than your leather?



Not really.  But it's probably because I don't wear them out as often as my other pairs.  Patent is usually the first choice for me.  Which Alta Dama are you considering?


----------



## javaboo

I would get them in my VP size but some have said they ran 1/2 size small.


----------



## javaboo

*Blueberry*: I would get these TTS or 1/2 size up. They seem like an older style and those usually run small. The safest is 1/2 size up (I'm guessing you're a US 7) so these might be too big for you in size 38.


----------



## lilmissb

*skaura* considering the grey "nabuck ardoise" or whatever it is that Rosensteins have coming in.


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> *skaura* considering the grey "nabuck ardoise" or whatever it is that Rosensteins have coming in.



Oh, the python ones?  I think it really depends on how often you will be wearing them.  All my Alta Damas are exotics and are half a size up from my VP size.  However, I did try one pair in my regular VP size during Play Day.  It felt a little tight in the toebox for me but I think it could stretch if I wore it out a lot.

HTH!


----------



## Dulcet

Hello ladies, please help me out.  I'm looking at the nude patent decolletes on ebay, and am wondering which size I should get.  I am a US 6.5 with normal width feet.  I'm not sure if I'm good with the 37, or need the 37.5.  I did a search and someone said the nude patents this season don't run as small?  But I have no idea which season the ones on ebay are.  Thanks!!!


----------



## sakura

*Dulcet*, 37 will probably work best for you but I think the nude ones on eBay now are actually camel.  Only the UK boutiques have them.


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> *Blueberry*: I would get these TTS or 1/2 size up. They seem like an older style and those usually run small. The safest is 1/2 size up (I'm guessing you're a US 7) so these might be too big for you in size 38.


 

Thanx.

I agree.

What a pity.

They are not aviable in 7 or 7,5.


----------



## javaboo

*Dulcet: *I agree with sakura that you should get 1/2 size up. I still have not encounter a Decollete that will fit me TTS yet.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> Oh, the python ones?  I think it really depends on how often you will be wearing them.  All my Alta Damas are exotics and are half a size up from my VP size.  However, I did try one pair in my regular VP size during Play Day.  It felt a little tight in the toebox for me but I think it could stretch if I wore it out a lot.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks! It does. I will see what sizes they have to begin with and go from there.


----------



## Speedah

Would a Miminette in a 40.5 be too small if that's my VP size? Is the toe box similar to the Decollette? TIA!!!


----------



## Dulcet

sakura said:


> *Dulcet*, 37 will probably work best for you but I think the nude ones on eBay now are actually camel.  Only the UK boutiques have them.



Waahhh so these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244634536 aren't nude?  BLARGH 

Thanks very much sakura and javaboo!


----------



## Chaneller

*[ ]* Square toe Decolletes?Anyone? 

I need help with the sizing, since I cannot try them on myself because they are not available in my country.

I have no experience with any Decolletes as a matter of fact, all my CLs are more or less platform style with a rounded or open toe (Super Wallis 37, City Girl 37, Architek 37, Astraqueen 37,5, 4"New Simple 37,5...) My other concern is if the Decolletes will be comfy at all compared to these other styles I have?

Or does everyone except me hate the square toe shoe model so much they haven't bought them or even tried them on?


----------



## Blueberry12

Chaneller said:


> *[ ]* Square toe Decolletes?Anyone?
> 
> I need help with the sizing, since I cannot try them on myself because they are not available in my country.
> 
> I have no experience with any Decolletes as a matter of fact, all my CLs are more or less platform style with a rounded or open toe (Super Wallis 37, City Girl 37, Architek 37, Astraqueen 37,5, 4"New Simple 37,5...) My other concern is if the Decolletes will be comfy at all compared to these other styles I have?
> 
> Or does everyone except me hate the square toe shoe model so much they haven't bought them or even tried them on?


 


Maybe you can order two and return one of them if nobody can help you.





I think the shoes are lovely, but I like the round toe one better.


----------



## sakura

Dulcet said:


> Waahhh so these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244634536 aren't nude?  BLARGH
> 
> Thanks very much sakura and javaboo!



Yes, those are camel.  Sorry.


----------



## idests

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Does anyone know how the Tout slingbacks fit? I've seen a couple on the bay in python and I might be tempted to break my own "I don't do slingbacks" rule. They look pretty comfy.



Doesn't look like this got answered... and now I am looking at a pair. Anyone try these on or own them? TIA!


----------



## javaboo

Speedah said:


> Would a Miminette in a 40.5 be too small if that's my VP size? Is the toe box similar to the Decollette? TIA!!!



Since you're in the larger size range I would suggest you go up at least a full size up from your US size. Its almond shaped kinda like the clichy.



Dulcet said:


> Waahhh so these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244634536 aren't nude?  BLARGH
> 
> Thanks very much sakura and javaboo!



Yes these are carmel like *sakura *said. You can get them at Saks.



Chaneller said:


> *[ ]* Square toe Decolletes?Anyone?
> 
> I need help with the sizing, since I cannot try them on myself because they are not available in my country.
> 
> I have no experience with any Decolletes as a matter of fact, all my CLs are more or less platform style with a rounded or open toe (Super Wallis 37, City Girl 37, Architek 37, Astraqueen 37,5, 4"New Simple 37,5...) My other concern is if the Decolletes will be comfy at all compared to these other styles I have?
> 
> Or does everyone except me hate the square toe shoe model so much they haven't bought them or even tried them on?



I would suggest 1/2 size up depending on your width. I heard they are similar to the Decolletes.



idests said:


> Doesn't look like this got answered... and now I am looking at a pair. Anyone try these on or own them? TIA!



I can't remember if I tried these on. It could have been the madador and those could have ran large by 1/2 size at least.


----------



## spikey_58

Hi

I finally managed to get some Pigalles for my GF last week - alas I only found this site afterwards!  She is a uk 8 so a 41, and that is what I got however they are a big big and as your thread states, half a size down would have been good.  

We went to selfridges today and tried the very prive in 40.5 and they were perfect. 

Does anyone know what we would need in the Ron Ron?  This thread is very long now and I cant read through 300 pages looking for it haha.  I wish there was a search or am I being blind?

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Blueberry12

spikey_58 said:


> Hi
> 
> I finally managed to get some Pigalles for my GF last week - alas I only found this site afterwards! She is a uk 8 so a 41, and that is what I got however they are a big big and as your thread states, half a size down would have been good.
> 
> We went to selfridges today and tried the very prive in 40.5 and they were perfect.
> 
> Does anyone know what we would need in the Ron Ron? This thread is very long now and I cant read through 300 pages looking for it haha. I wish there was a search or am I being blind?
> 
> Thank you ladies!


 

There is a search...






If she has "normal" feet she needs her usual size , if she has wide feet and/or long toes she needs 1/2 size bigger Ron Rons.


----------



## idests

^^^ There's a "Search this thread" option right at the top of the posts and under the pagination links.

Some people take the Ron Ron TTS (your Simple and VP size) and some go a half size up. I bought mine a half size up, and find them a bit slippy in cold weather and perfect in warm weather. If I saw a great deal on them in my TTS I'd still grab them.


----------



## spikey_58

Blueberry12 said:


> There is a search...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has "normal" feet she needs her usual size , if she has wide feet and/or long toes she needs 1/2 size bigger Ron Rons.


 

Thank you kindly - good point, she doesnt have "normal" feet no haha.  Rather wide so thats very useful thank you very much.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## javaboo

*Spikey*: UK 8 is a US 10 so I would go with the 40.5 in the Ron Rons.


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Java*! That's what I thought from some of what I had read but wanted to be sure.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi girls. 

How does Rolando run compared to VP? Thanks...


----------



## MissV

Hey Girls...


Is 8 ok in Pigalle if I'm about 7.5 in VP's?


Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

MissV said:


> Hey Girls...
> 
> 
> Is 8 ok in Pigalle if I'm about 7.5 in VP's?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Is it 100 or 120 mm?



You need 1/2 Size down if it´s Pigalle 120 mm and tts ( same as your VP) 

if it´s Pigalle 100mm or also in Pigalle 120 mm if you have wider foot.



The only case 1/2 up would work if it´s  Pigalle 100 mm and you have wider foot.


----------



## spikey_58

MissV said:


> Hey Girls...
> 
> 
> Is 8 ok in Pigalle if I'm about 7.5 in VP's?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

I would go for a 7.5 too in the Pigalle.  That is the problem we have just had, the 8 pigalles i bought her were to big yet today we tried some VP in 7.5 and they were just right.  So the 120 pigalle for us, was similar to the 7.5 VP. But they my GF has wider feet than "normal" ladies.


----------



## hya_been

spikey_58 said:


> I would go for a 7.5 too in the Pigalle.  That is the problem we have just had, the 8 pigalles i bought her were to big yet today we tried some VP in 7.5 and they were just right.  So the 120 pigalle for us, was similar to the 7.5 VP. But they my GF has wider feet than "normal" ladies.



And he's talking in UK sizes whereas I believe you're asking about US sizes.


----------



## javaboo

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> How does Rolando run compared to VP? Thanks...



The Rolando runs about 1/2 size to 1 full size small depending on your length of your toes and width of your foot. The Rolando has a very short toe box. It usually doesn't work out too well for those with long toes.



MissV said:


> Hey Girls...
> Is 8 ok in Pigalle if I'm about 7.5 in VP's?
> Thanks!



It depends on the height of the Pigalles but I'm assuming you're asking about the ones you just won in 120mm. They are marked as 38 right? So they would be too big on you. Usually people go 1/2 size down from their US size or TTS. For me since I'm in the smaller size range and have normal feet & long toes would go 1 full size - 1/2 size down.


----------



## Dulcet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200265025271

These are nude and not camel right?  Just double checking!  New Simples run tts right?  I am a US 6.5 so 36.5 should fit?  Also, is $756 (with 14% cashback) a good deal considering how hard it is to find nude?  Thanks sooo much.


----------



## javaboo

*dulcet*: Those are nudes, yes New Simples usually runs TTS. I can't remember how much New Simples cost but you should post in the 'Help Me Find' thread before buying to see if any of the people have seen it recently.


----------



## Chaneller

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe you can order two and return one of them if nobody can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the shoes are lovely, but I like the round toe one better.


 
 I guess I have to order *3*, since NAP says they're 'true to size' and then there's the next half size up and also one full size up as in original Decolletes = 37, 37.5, 38


----------



## regeens

Have been looking at these VPs for ages.  They've been relisted so am considering whether these will fit me: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

My US size in other brands is 37.  I'm a 37.5 in ron ron, francaise, SG, insectika, and a 38 in a decollete.  TIA!


----------



## ylime

regeens said:


> Have been looking at these VPs for ages.  They've been relisted so am considering whether these will fit me: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-OPEN-TOE-PUMPS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ230334150089QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> My US size in other brands is 37.  I'm a 37.5 in ron ron, francaise, SG, insectika, and a 38 in a decollete.  TIA!



I think it should fit you fine. Most people go up 1/2 to 1 size for their VPs from their US size. They're pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

Attirant said:


> thank you. (=
> laureen:  is it true to size?



I found the Joli Noeud to be very narrow.  Because it's a mule (don't have to worry too much about space in the back), I felt okay going a full size up (still pretty narrow).  I believe *madamelizeking* went up a full size, too.


----------



## hya_been

So I'm wondering about new simple and simple sizing.  I'm a 41 in Decolletes, Ron Rons, Som1 and Bruges.  I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants.  What would be my simple and new simple size possibly?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> So I'm wondering about new simple and simple sizing.  I'm a 41 in Decolletes, Ron Rons, Som1 and Bruges.  I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants.  What would be my simple and new simple size possibly?  Thanks!



I think Simples run the same as Bruges, and New Simples seem to be 1/2 size down from your Simple size.


----------



## Blueberry12

Chaneller said:


> I guess I have to order *3*, since NAP says they're 'true to size' and then there's the next half size up and also one full size up as in original Decolletes = 37, 37.5, 38


 


Haha.


----------



## ShoeBunny

javaboo said:


> The Rolando runs about 1/2 size to 1 full size small depending on your length of your toes and width of your foot. The Rolando has a very short toe box. It usually doesn't work out too well for those with long toes.
> 
> .


 
So if I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/Jo and 40.5 in Lady Grant, a 40 in Rolando would probably be too small?


----------



## sakura

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> So if I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/Jo and 40.5 in Lady Grant, a 40 in Rolando would probably be too small?



Yes, the Rolando will definitely be too small for you.


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all....can someone with the limited edition NM exclusive Serpette shoe let me know how it fits?  This is the black crepe with the gold snake on the front.  THere is a really good deal on ebay right now, but it is 1/2 size smaller than I usually take and I'm wondering whether it will fit or not.  Didnt see Serpette in the sizing guide. Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hello ladies! Let's talk about catwoman.....
I'm 38.5 vp
38.5 declic (probably should have done 39, but they are workable)
All others are between 38 (armadillo) and 39 and I have wide feet. would a 38 catwoman work? I know the heel is super high and usually one would size down. Thanks!!


----------



## javaboo

*floridasun*: That is a dorsay style so it really depends on your foot (width/length of toes/size). I would say TTS but crepe is pretty forgiving so 1/2 size small might work if you don't have long toes.

*dreachick*: Which declic height are you talking about? I would say catwoman runs about the same as declic 140. You should go at least 1/2 size up from your US size because you have wide feet.


----------



## BellaShoes

I need your help ladies.... I would love to grab the super decollete's on the Bay right now but they only have a 39 or 40.... *how do the SUPER decollete run*? I have a 39.5 in Patent Grey Decollete... thoughts


----------



## sakura

*Bella*, I have the Decolzep which has a smaller platform than the Super Decollete and I find that I go half size down.  I would think it would be the same for the Super Decollete.


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> Thinking about super decolletes ... do they fit the same as decolletes? Does the platform make a difference? My decollete size is 40. Could I do a 39.5 in the super decolletes? Thanks!


 
Surly...did you ever get these? If so..how did you end up sizing??


----------



## BellaShoes

^Sakura...so if I have a 39.5 in the Decollete...you think the 39 may work in the Super??


----------



## sakura

BellaShoes said:


> ^Sakura...so if I have a 39.5 in the Decollete...you think the 39 may work in the Super??



I think so.  These are leather too, right?


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, leather not patent leather


----------



## Nieners

Here I am again... I am wondering what size I need in Architeks (nude nappa)? I am a size 39.5 in Decolletes. And does someone know how the material holds up? Any discoloration after a while? 

Another shoe I was wondering about... Tortoise Patent VP's, 
38.5 Won't fit, am I right? Grrr... what is this with me wanting to buy everything, but not having any shoes in my size!*
*


----------



## Chins4

Well ladies the Yoyo Zeppa in nude/black lace on Fleabay caught my eye - but would a 37.5 be too big? The only other CL I take 37.5 in is the Decollete - for VPs and LGs I'm a 37 (maybe even down to a 36.5) - what do you think?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Well ladies the Yoyo Zeppa in nude/black lace on Fleabay caught my eye - but would a 37.5 be too big? The only other CL I take 37.5 in is the Decollete - for VPs and LGs I'm a 37 (maybe even down to a 36.5) - what do you think?



You should be either 36.5 or 37 in Yoyo Zeppa....those are cut a tiny bit wider than VP's (similar to LG).


----------



## Chins4

Thanks foxy  Guess you were confirming what I already knew but hope springs eternal LOL


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Javaboo, I needed my reality check!


----------



## Speedah

*Bella, *the Super Decollettes do run _really_ small. Mine are a 41.5 and fit perfectly but I have a pair of Decolzeps in a 41.5 that I need an insole in. I've been so busy with work and family drama that I haven't been able to be on here too much...


----------



## Nieners

I am so sorry to hear that *Speedah*, hope everything will go better for you soon.


----------



## Speedah

Thank you so much, *Nieners*. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ShoeBunny

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> So if I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/Jo and 40.5 in Lady Grant, a 40 in Rolando would probably be too small?


 
Would I go up to a 41?? 

Thx ladies...


----------



## nymph2106

Hi girls, I need some advice on what size to get in Decollete black patent leather before I order from Net-A-Porter. I don't have a pair of Louboutins, and the Decollete is not available in my local boutique. However, I tried a pair of patent Simples at the boutique, and size 36.5 was a bit tight on me so I presume my size is 37. Should I get the Decolletes in 37 as well? I've read here that Decolletes now run true to size this season compared to previously, so I'm not sure if I should size up. I usually wear a US 6.5 or 7 for most American brands, like Nine West and Steve Madden. 

Also, if any of you ladies own a pair of Decolletes from the current season in size 36.5 or 37 and is able to give me the insole measurement, I'd be very grateful. Thanks much in advance!


----------



## miss cherie

Hi I usually wear 37.5 but for yoyo peep toe leopard , what size should I wear??
I have wide feet btw   Thanks ladies!!  xoxo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380106883940&category=63889&_trksid=p2773.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BUCI%26otn%3D40%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## Nieners

nymph2106 said:


> Hi girls, I need some advice on what size to get in Decollete black patent leather before I order from Net-A-Porter. I don't have a pair of Louboutins, and the Decollete is not available in my local boutique. However, I tried a pair of patent Simples at the boutique, and size 36.5 was a bit tight on me so I presume my size is 37. Should I get the Decolletes in 37 as well? I've read here that Decolletes now run true to size this season compared to previously, so I'm not sure if I should size up. I usually wear a US 6.5 or 7 for most American brands, like Nine West and Steve Madden.
> 
> Also, if any of you ladies own a pair of Decolletes from the current season in size 36.5 or 37 and is able to give me the insole measurement, I'd be very grateful. Thanks much in advance!



The square toe-box or the almond one?
I have the second and got myself a 39.5 while I am a 39 usually. So if you don't have too wide feet, I think it's okay to size up with 0.5.

If they're the square ones, I really have no idea sorry!


----------



## javaboo

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> So if I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/Jo and 40.5 in Lady Grant, a 40 in Rolando would probably be too small?
> 
> Would I go up to a 41?? Thx ladies...



*Happy*: It depends on the material. For suede people have taken TTS to 1/2 size up or even 1 full size up. For leather/patent people tend to go 1/2 size up to 1 full size up. For you since you're also in the bigger size range, I would suggest 1 full size up from your US size for the leather/patent and at least 1/2 size up for your suede.



nymph2106 said:


> Hi girls, I need some advice on what size to get in Decollete black patent leather before I order from Net-A-Porter. I don't have a pair of Louboutins, and the Decollete is not available in my local boutique. However, I tried a pair of patent Simples at the boutique, and size 36.5 was a bit tight on me so I presume my size is 37. Should I get the Decolletes in 37 as well? I've read here that Decolletes now run true to size this season compared to previously, so I'm not sure if I should size up. I usually wear a US 6.5 or 7 for most American brands, like Nine West and Steve Madden.
> 
> Also, if any of you ladies own a pair of Decolletes from the current season in size 36.5 or 37 and is able to give me the insole measurement, I'd be very grateful. Thanks much in advance!



*Nymph*: I'm assuming you're talking about the regular Decollete because those are the only black patent ones I see at NAP. I have recently tried the patent versions at NM and Saks and they still feel like they ran the same to me. I'm ok with my true us size for my Simples but its a little tight on my bigger foot. I would go 1/2 size up from my US size for my Decollete if they are patent because I feel like those have more give. 37 would probably be ok but you'll have to break them in.



miss cherie said:


> Hi I usually wear 37.5 but for yoyo peep toe leopard , what size should I wear??
> I have wide feet btw   Thanks ladies!!  xoxo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380106883940&category=63889&_trksid=p2773.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BUCI%26otn%3D40%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54



*Miss Cherie*: If you wear a 37.5 US normally I would say a 38 should be ok for you. You don't want to go too big because the length will be too long for you. At most go 1/2 size up from your US size. They will stretch a bit after some wear.



Nieners said:


> Here I am again... I am wondering what size I need in Architeks (nude nappa)? I am a size 39.5 in Decolletes. And does someone know how the material holds up? Any discoloration after a while?
> 
> Another shoe I was wondering about... Tortoise Patent VP's,
> 38.5 Won't fit, am I right? Grrr... what is this with me wanting to buy everything, but not having any shoes in my size!



*Nieners*: I would go with 39 in the Architeks, most people found those to be TTS but do not go more than 1/2 size up. These are cut a little wider than the NPs. The material used for the Architeks feel a little softer and shows crease easily. If you get the nude it tends to get dirty by the oils on your hand. You can dye the shoe in the future though.

As for the Tortoise VP, I would suggest no smaller than true to your US size. A 38.5 would probably be too small for you and your toes will be hanging out.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Nieners said:


> Here I am again... I am wondering what size I need in Architeks (nude nappa)? I am a size 39.5 in Decolletes. And does someone know how the material holds up? Any discoloration after a while?
> 
> Another shoe I was wondering about... Tortoise Patent VP's,
> 38.5 Won't fit, am I right? Grrr... what is this with me wanting to buy everything, but not having any shoes in my size!



Architek's are cut slightly wider than NP's; take the 1/2 size down if you're between sizes in NP's.  Also that nappa material is soft and stretches easily, unlike calf leather or patent leather.  As for the nude nappa material, it is quite fragile and stain-prone....and I would recommend staying away from that colored soft nappa (for Architek, Declic, etc.) unless you plan to wear it once or twice and won't care about it getting dirty quickly. The nude nappa does patina over time (all of the display nude nappa Architeks I've seen were pretty messed up).  Maybe get a nude patent NP instead or stick with the black/red combo (or blue/yellow) in the Architek?

If you're usually a 39 and the 39.5 in Decollete 868 is a good/snug fit for you (not loose fit, no heel slippage or extra room), then you're likely best off with 38.5-39 in the nappa Architek and 39 in the Turtle Patent VP.  There are some on ebay if you're looking for those.


----------



## nymph2106

Hi *Nieners* and *javaboo*, thanks much for your advice! I just checked NAP, and unfortunately, they only have 37.5 left, which is half a size bigger than what I should wear for Simples. I've tried the Pigalle 100 before as well and a 36.5 was ok for me. Do you ladies think Decolletes in 37.5 will be too big for me? I have medium width feet. Thank you!


----------



## miss cherie

Thank you so much *Javaboo* for the advice! 

 Very helpful...now I'll go ahead and order my yoyo pumps  :kiss:

:tpfrox:


----------



## poppyseed

Hi girls,
could anyone help me please - I am thinking of getting the beautiful brown Yoyo Zeppa Slingbacks that are on ebay right now, that are size 39.My VP Pailettes 38 1/2  - do you think they would be too big...?
Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

nymph2106 said:


> Hi *Nieners* and *javaboo*, thanks much for your advice! I just checked NAP, and unfortunately, they only have 37.5 left, which is half a size bigger than what I should wear for Simples. I've tried the Pigalle 100 before as well and a 36.5 was ok for me. Do you ladies think Decolletes in 37.5 will be too big for me? I have medium width feet. Thank you!



*Nymph*: I think the 37.5 will be ok for you but when it stretches out you might have some heel slippage. You can remedy that with some half insoles/heel grips. My full size up Decolletes are pretty comfortable except I have heel slippage so need half insoles in them.



poppyseed said:


> Hi girls,
> could anyone help me please - I am thinking of getting the beautiful brown Yoyo Zeppa Slingbacks that are on ebay right now, that are size 39.My VP Pailettes 38 1/2 - do you think they would be too big...?
> Thanks!



*Poppy*: I think they will be ok for you. I go up 1/2 size for my slingbacks usually. Is 38.5 US your regular US size?


----------



## poppyseed

javaboo said:


> *Nymph*: I think the 37.5 will be ok for you but when it stretches out you might have some heel slippage. You can remedy that with some half insoles/heel grips. My full size up Decolletes are pretty comfortable except I have heel slippage so need half insoles in them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Poppy*: I think they will be ok for you. I go up 1/2 size for my slingbacks usually. Is 38.5 US your regular US size?



well my regular size is 38, my VPs are 38 1/2 and I can wear them, but I couldn't have them any bigger as they are tiny little bit too big, in fact I think they would be better in 38...


----------



## javaboo

*Poppy*: I would go with the 38.5 in the np or yoyo zeppas, which is 1/2 size bigger than your US size.


----------



## poppyseed

yeah, you are right,the 39 would probably fall of my feet, so I'll pass that one...thank you for your help!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi Ladies! 
Question for you all: I got black nappa declics in 38.5 They fit, sort of. With walking around the house and such, they've stretched, but not enough. I'm working with saks to exchange them since it was the not so great sizing advice from one of their SA's. Anyway, I have wide feet. US size 8.5. 39 or 39.5 in the exhange? There's a better chance I will get a 39.5 due to how many are left in the stores. Would they work? I don't mind padding, cushy is good, as long as it's not excessive padding. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## hya_been

I'm sure this is asked all the time, but here I go - do Ron Rons 85 and 100 fit the same?  I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants.  41 in Bruges.  I've tried Ron Rons 85 in a 40.5 and they were too too tight, not sure if I'd be a 41 or a 41.5 in them.

Also is sizing in Ron Rons different for suede vs. patent?


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Question for you all: I got black nappa declics in 38.5 They fit, sort of. With walking around the house and such, they've stretched, but not enough. I'm working with saks to exchange them since it was the not so great sizing advice from one of their SA's. Anyway, I have wide feet. US size 8.5. 39 or 39.5 in the exhange? There's a better chance I will get a 39.5 due to how many are left in the stores. Would they work? I don't mind padding, cushy is good, as long as it's not excessive padding. Thoughts? Thanks!



*Dreachick*: I'm assuming you're talking about the 120mm version (shorter). If you have wide feet you should go with the 39 but they do stretch out afterwards. Do you have long toes? Do you feel your toes touching the top of the shoes you have now? The box on the Declic is short and I size up 1/2 size because of it. The 39.5 you will probably need pads because the length will be too long for your foot. 



hya_been said:


> I'm sure this is asked all the time, but here I go - do Ron Rons 85 and 100 fit the same? I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants. 41 in Bruges. I've tried Ron Rons 85 in a 40.5 and they were too too tight, not sure if I'd be a 41 or a 41.5 in them.
> 
> Also is sizing in Ron Rons different for suede vs. patent?



*Hya*: When I tried on my true US size in the Ron Ron 100 they were too tight so went 1/2 size up. Now, there is a bit of heel slippage. There isn't much difference in size for me in the Simple 85 and Simple 100. I would suggest the 41 because the 41.5 might be too long. Suede usually stretches out more than patent but patent to me stretches out more than kid (leather).


----------



## marusenka

Hi everyone! Could you please help me with Mount street sandals sizing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## javaboo

*marusenka*: Are you talking about the flats or the heels?


----------



## dreachick2384

javaboo said:


> *Dreachick*: I'm assuming you're talking about the 120mm version (shorter). If you have wide feet you should go with the 39 but they do stretch out afterwards. Do you have long toes? Do you feel your toes touching the top of the shoes you have now? The box on the Declic is short and I size up 1/2 size because of it. The 39.5 you will probably need pads because the length will be too long for your foot.
> 
> 
> Thanks Javaboo. Yes, talking about the 120. My toes do touch the top of these shoes. I don't feel like I have particularly long toes, but this is a short box. My goal is the 39, but there's only one left in the company, so it's a long shot. Worst case, it's lots of padding with a 39.5 or exchange for something else completely.


----------



## christymarie340

ok ladies, I'm new to CL's...I have one pair of mimini's (sp?) and they're a 38 and a bit small, but since their a sandal I can pull it off...I have wide feet and I'm a US size 8 soooo, you expertise is needed here:

I'm looking at a pair of cork bruges in a 39?? any advice?? here's the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120399830102

TIA!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Can anyone tell me are mad mary's tts or do you need to go up? I'm a US8.5 and usually take a 39 in CL's so a 38 would still be too small right???? Ugh every time this shoe goes up it kills me I just want a pair sooo badly!


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> javaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dreachick*: I'm assuming you're talking about the 120mm version (shorter). If you have wide feet you should go with the 39 but they do stretch out afterwards. Do you have long toes? Do you feel your toes touching the top of the shoes you have now? The box on the Declic is short and I size up 1/2 size because of it. The 39.5 you will probably need pads because the length will be too long for your foot.
> 
> 
> Thanks Javaboo. Yes, talking about the 120. My toes do touch the top of these shoes. I don't feel like I have particularly long toes, but this is a short box. My goal is the 39, but there's only one left in the company, so it's a long shot. Worst case, it's lots of padding with a 39.5 or exchange for something else completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dreachick*: Ok, then the 39 is the ones you should get. Hopefully your SA will be able to find them. They might have been tried on so it could be stretched out a bit. For the 39.5 I think you'll need a half insole or heel grips on them for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> christymarie340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ladies, I'm new to CL's...I have one pair of mimini's (sp?) and they're a 38 and a bit small, but since their a sandal I can pull it off...I have wide feet and I'm a US size 8 soooo, you expertise is needed here:
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of cork bruges in a 39?? any advice?? here's the auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120399830102
> 
> TIA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Christy*: For the Mimini heels you need to go at least 1/2 size up. I would go at least 1/2 size up from your US size for Bruges although the bigger sizes have gone 1 full size up too. I think the 39 would be ok since you have wide feet but since they have been worn you might need some heel grips or pads in them.
> 
> 
> 
> VeryStylishGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me are mad mary's tts or do you need to go up? I'm a US8.5 and usually take a 39 in CL's so a 38 would still be too small right???? Ugh every time this shoe goes up it kills me I just want a pair sooo badly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Stylish*: The Mad Marys are suppose to run like the Rolandos but when I had them they were kinda swimming on me with my Rolando size. I would go with a 38.5 with you unless you have wide feet. The 38 would be too small since they are 1/2 size smaller than your US size.
Click to expand...


----------



## dreachick2384

Javaboo--My SA was only able to find the 39.5 in the leather declic 120, which she has ordered for me. I'm going to give it a try. I honestly have heinously wide feet, like 4.5" wide at their widest. So I'm hoping these work due to the width. They will be a bit long, but I'm hoping it's not too bad and they don't look big. I don't mind padding as long as its not visibly huge at the back of the heel. Do you (or anyone else) happen to know how much the insole length changes per 1/2 size increase? For example, the declic 38.5 were 9.75" long on the insole, and were tight, even lengthwise since my toes were hitting the tops of the shoes. I think I remember reading it's 1/8" difference per 1/2 size?


----------



## christymarie340

Thank you!!! I'm goin for it!!


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> Javaboo--My SA was only able to find the 39.5 in the leather declic 120, which she has ordered for me. I'm going to give it a try. I honestly have heinously wide feet, like 4.5" wide at their widest. So I'm hoping these work due to the width. They will be a bit long, but I'm hoping it's not too bad and they don't look big. I don't mind padding as long as its not visibly huge at the back of the heel. Do you (or anyone else) happen to know how much the insole length changes per 1/2 size increase? For example, the declic 38.5 were 9.75" long on the insole, and were tight, even lengthwise since my toes were hitting the tops of the shoes. I think I remember reading it's 1/8" difference per 1/2 size?



*Dreachick*: Sounds about right but you should ask the sellers on eBay to measure for you if you don't get any response here. There is a pair of 39.5 and 39 listed right now. I don't think it'll be much though, it will probably fit when you first get them but then they will stretch out a bit.


----------



## dreachick2384

Good point javaboo! I will ask sellers on there. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Good point javaboo! I will ask sellers on there. Thanks for the advice!



I measured my size 39 Declic 120.  I used a flexible measuring tape and the insole measured 9.75".  HTH!


----------



## dreachick2384

That's good news Laureen! My 38.5 were 9.75", and were too small. Maybe the 39.5's will fit! I dont' mind slight padding though makes things cushy. Thanks for doing that. The only hard thing is that since each pair is individually made, they are all a little different.


----------



## Lec8504

ladies another sizing question:

I wear a 36.5 in the declotte...36 in the new simples...what size should I get for the espadrilles?  It's for the cataribbon espadrilles.  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> That's good news Laureen! My 38.5 were 9.75", and were too small. Maybe the 39.5's will fit! I dont' mind slight padding though makes things cushy. Thanks for doing that. The only hard thing is that since each pair is individually made, they are all a little different.



No problem!  If it helps, I'm usually a US 8, with wide feet.


----------



## javaboo

Lec8504 said:


> ladies another sizing question:
> 
> I wear a 36.5 in the declotte...36 in the new simples...what size should I get for the espadrilles?  It's for the cataribbon espadrilles.  TIA!



*Lec*: I heard the espadrilles usually come in full size only. I have not tried them on personally so I can't really give you accurate advise. The 36 would either be perfect or a little short but 37 will be slightly longer. It should be ok since there is no back to them. It really depends how you like your sandals/flip flops.


----------



## Lec8504

thanks java!    I'll  probably get them hehe


----------



## po0hping

Today I got my black patent rolandos from BG.  I thought that because I could fit a 40.5 in Rolandes I could fit a 40.5 in Rolandos.  I didn't realize how forgiving the slingback style was and how stiff the patent wasn't.  I could fit into a 40 suede Rolando.  Well I barely got my foot (I got my toes in but, heel barely touches the sole, and the side of my foot is oozing out.) and have decided to exchange.  I afraid that a 41 won't be enough and that I might have to go to a 42.  I've sized up b/c of the width of my feet, and  I guess my toes are long too, but it's width that's 97% of the problem.  Any advice would be great.  I'm hoping to ship them back tomorrow or saturday afternoon so I can have a new size soon.

Edit:  Looking at it again, I think the width of my heels is what is ruining this day for me.  Just another tidbit I thought would help.


----------



## javaboo

*po0hping*: What is your regular US size? Have you tried other CLs? Are you saying your foot is oozing out of the patent 40.5 or the suede 40?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

HI Ladies!

2 questions:

Here are my typical sizes (39 in VP, 39.5 Rolando, 39 Clichy 120mm, 39.5 ron ron)

Would it be possible to cram my foot into a 38.5 Glitter NP?? Or should I just wait for a 39

Also, based on the sizes above what size should I get in a 140mm declic?? Thanks!!


----------



## po0hping

javaboo said:


> *po0hping*: What is your regular US size? Have you tried other CLs? Are you saying your foot is oozing out of the patent 40.5 or the suede 40?



Patent
I'm a 10 in Manolos and non designer brands like Chinese Laundry in non patent leather.  Okay so oozing isn't the best word, it's more like they are very obviously peeking over but that's the cut of the shoe and I should just get over it.  I just tried them on again to find the exact problem and my feet are wide in the front so it pushes back my foot when I try to put on the shoes.  But my heels are definitely on the wider side,  I did and side by side with the Rolandes.  So this and my foot wide are the problem.  How much is the increase in inches (or fractions of inches) if I go up to 41?


----------



## javaboo

*Naked*: I think the Glitter NP would be too small. I feel they are cut a little wider than normal NP but you should go with at least your VP size. I had to 1/2 size up from my US for the 140mm when I tried them on because TTS was cramming my foot. I could get it in but it kinda hurts. I would suggest going with your Clichy size at least for them.

*po0hping*: I remember looking/reading some of Rolandos this season and they seem to be cut lower on your toes which probably means the toe box is smaller than usual, I forgot what material that was though. I would suggest 41 or 41.5. The 42 will probably be too long lengthwise for you. That is like a whole two sizes up from your suede ones. Normally for Rolando you should go about 1/2 size up from your US size to one full size up (especially in the larger sizes). I honestly gave up on this style because of my toes. It just doesn't look right or fit me properly.


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Here are my typical sizes (39 in VP, 39.5 Rolando, 39 Clichy 120mm, 39.5 ron ron)
> 
> Would it be possible to cram my foot into a 38.5 Glitter NP?? Or should I just wait for a 39
> 
> Also, based on the sizes above what size should I get in a 140mm declic?? Thanks!!



Eeek, I think the 38.5 would be too small!  Sounds like you should get 39.5 in the Declic 140.  I'm assuming your Clichy 120 size is for the velvet ones, which run larger than the patent (in my experience).


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok so looking through it looks likes Rolandos are about a full size up from normal?? I still don't know wtf my normal size is. I have patent ronrons in a 39.5 and think I could have used a 40 cuz they make my toes numb after a few hours. I have the Insectikas in a 40 and they are great. They feel like they've stretched a bit because now they are slightly loose but defnitely workable. I am thinking a 39.5 Rolando in nappa leather might stretch and fit ok?? 

P.S. I have the suede Babels in a 39.5 and they fit absolutely perfect - no stretching, no cramming, out of the box heaven.


----------



## laureenthemean

buzzytoes said:


> Ok so looking through it looks likes Rolandos are about a full size up from normal?? I still don't know wtf my normal size is. I have patent ronrons in a 39.5 and think I could have used a 40 cuz they make my toes numb after a few hours. I have the Insectikas in a 40 and they are great. They feel like they've stretched a bit because now they are slightly loose but defnitely workable. I am thinking a 39.5 Rolando in nappa leather might stretch and fit ok??
> 
> P.S. I have the suede Babels in a 39.5 and they fit absolutely perfect - no stretching, no cramming, out of the box heaven.



Sounds like you're a 40 in the Rolando.


----------



## po0hping

javaboo said:


> *po0hping*: I remember looking/reading some of Rolandos this season and they seem to be cut lower on your toes which probably means the toe box is smaller than usual, I forgot what material that was though. I would suggest 41 or 41.5. The 42 will probably be too long lengthwise for you. That is like a whole two sizes up from your suede ones. Normally for Rolando you should go about 1/2 size up from your US size to one full size up (especially in the larger sizes). I honestly gave up on this style because of my toes. It just doesn't look right or fit me properly.



 I noticed the cut right away when I opened the box, I knew it was going to be a problem even before I tried it on.  I there's only a 41 or 42 on NM.com and BG.com so I'll give the 41 a try.  The return slip says it will take 2-3 weeks to process :s; it's worth the wait but I hope it goes faster.  Thanks javaboo.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> No problem! If it helps, I'm usually a US 8, with wide feet.


 
I'm between an 8 and 8.5 (most of the time) with wide feet. This may be positive! Thanks again for your info


----------



## marusenka

javaboo said:


> *marusenka*: Are you talking about the flats or the heels?


 
About the heels!!!  And another question is how stable and comfortable are they? 

PS I`m usually 38.5 US and wide feet. Hope 39.5 is enough...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Eeek, I think the 38.5 would be too small! Sounds like you should get 39.5 in the Declic 140. I'm assuming your Clichy 120 size is for the velvet ones, which run larger than the patent (in my experience).


 
I thought so too about the NPs ... bummer ... oh well I will find them!

Yes the 39 was for the velvet clichy ... so 39.5 for 140mm declic you think? same as ron ron and rolando???

i guess i'll give it a shot! 

Thank you for the imput laureen and java!!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I thought so too about the NPs ... bummer ... oh well I will find them!
> 
> Yes the 39 was for the velvet clichy ... so 39.5 for 140mm declic you think? same as ron ron and rolando???
> 
> i guess i'll give it a shot!
> 
> Thank you for the imput laureen and java!!



I found the Declic 140 both more narrow and shorter in length than the velvet Clichy 120.


----------



## javaboo

marusenka said:


> About the heels!!!  And another question is how stable and comfortable are they?
> 
> PS I`m usually 38.5 US and wide feet. Hope 39.5 is enough...



*Marusenka*: I hope you have skinny ankles because the Mount Street has really short ankle straps. I actually tried them true to size my US size and they fit just right. For you I would probably go with a 39 but 39.5 might be long but since they are sandals should be ok too.


----------



## hya_been

*Java *you truley are a Louboutin sizing angel
Tried to find a smiley that would reflect my sentiments - think the wave works well!

Anyways, I'm trying to figure out what my VP size would be.  I'm a 40.5 in Lady Grants, a 41 in Ron Rons, Som1 and Bruges.  Also, do patent VPs and Leather fit differently? TIA!


----------



## javaboo

*Hya*: You're welcome! My VPs in leather, patent and exotics are all in the same size. I do have one or two of them 1/2 size up but those have a little bit of heel slippage. They are more comfortable though but I do prefer my VPs TTS. For some materials I think its ok to go 1/2 size up if you can't find it but others you should try to stick with your normal size because they have too much give after you wear it. I would say you would be a 40.5 in your VP size. People tend to go TTS or 1/2 size up from their US size. Since you are in the larger size its safer to go 1/2 size up.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Java - so is the 40.5 technically a good VP size or is that the size from which I should be sizing up (ie. making it a 41?)


----------



## javaboo

*Hya*: You said your size is normally a US 9.5-10? Assuming you're a 10 because of your Lady Grant then you should be about a 40.5 in VPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I found the Declic 140 both more narrow and shorter in length than the velvet Clichy 120.


 
thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

I have US size 7, do you think a Pigalle 120 mm in size 7 would work?
I know people usually goes down 0.5 size , but size 6,5 is not aviable.


Would it be o.k.?

( With pads maybe? )


----------



## Speedah

What is your normal CL size? And do you mean a 37 in the Pigalle?


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> I have US size 7, do you think a Pigalle 120 mm in size 7 would work?
> I know people usually goes down 0.5 size , but size 6,5 is not aviable.
> 
> 
> Would it be o.k.?
> 
> ( With pads maybe? )



It will be too big.  You might even need a 36.  IIRC, *noah* is the same size as you, and she got the Pigalle 120 in 36.5, and it was too big for her.


----------



## Blueberry12

Speedah said:


> What is your normal CL size? And do you mean a 37 in the Pigalle?


 

Yes, I mean 37.


I usually need to go up 1/2 size in Louboutins, but my Ron Rons are TTS.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> It will be too big. You might even need a 36. IIRC, *noah* is the same size as you, and she got the Pigalle 120 in 36.5, and it was too big for her.


 


What a pity.

Thanx..


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Here are my typical sizes (39 in VP, 39.5 Rolando, 39 Clichy 120mm, 39.5 ron ron)
> 
> Would it be possible to cram my foot into a 38.5 Glitter NP?? Or should I just wait for a 39
> 
> Also, based on the sizes above what size should I get in a 140mm declic?? Thanks!!


 
We are about the same size and the Patent *VPs* I have listed on the Bay right now are 38.5. I can wear them but I am definetly a little pinched in the toe box. I have the VP (eel and whip) in 39 and they are a much more relaxed fit....since NP's have an exposed heel...you may have overhang..HTH.


----------



## marusenka

javaboo said:


> *Marusenka*: I hope you have skinny ankles because the Mount Street has really short ankle straps. I actually tried them true to size my US size and they fit just right. For you I would probably go with a 39 but 39.5 might be long but since they are sandals should be ok too.


 
Thank you so much! I`ll take 39.5. My ankles are rather thick or normal, so I hope 39.5 will be ok. I`ll write about my feelings after I get parcel with shoes and try them.


----------



## nillacobain

how MOIRISIMO espadrilles run? thanks


----------



## NoraV

How is the sizing for for both the Alti 140 and the Alti 160? I want the 160 to be my next pair. I normally wear a US 8.5/9 or 38.5/39 in heels. I had to go up a half size to 39.5 for my Very Prive 120s.


----------



## laureenthemean

NoraV said:


> How is the sizing for for both the Alti 140 and the Alti 160? I want the 160 to be my next pair. I normally wear a US 8.5/9 or 38.5/39 in heels. I had to go up a half size to 39.5 for my Very Prive 120s.



I would get the 160 in your VP size, and maybe 1/2 size up for the 140.


----------



## NoraV

laureenthemean said:


> I would get the 160 in your VP size, and maybe 1/2 size up for the 140.



Thank you! I actually meant to say Hyper Prive instead of VP...does that change my sizing in the Altis at all?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they run the same, but maybe someone who knows for sure can let you know.


----------



## javaboo

Hyper Prives fits like the VPs, so it shouldn't change.


----------



## marusenka

Girls, I need one more advise from you...  

I fell in love with Bow T Dorcet in gold leather (thanks to Purse forum - I saw gorgeous pictures of this model in "Wedding shoes" thread). 

Back to sizing, if I am 39 in Ron Ron suede, then which size should I take in T Dorcet???


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies... How is the new simple running? I recall reading somewhere that it is running differently from the simple... TIA.


----------



## javaboo

marusenka said:


> Girls, I need one more advise from you...
> 
> I fell in love with Bow T Dorcet in gold leather (thanks to Purse forum - I saw gorgeous pictures of this model in "Wedding shoes" thread).
> 
> Back to sizing, if I am 39 in Ron Ron suede, then which size should I take in T Dorcet???



*Marusenka*: Since these are D'orsay style I would go true to your US size unless you have wide feet.



HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi ladies... How is the new simple running? I recall reading somewhere that it is running differently from the simple... TIA.



*Happy*: People usually go true to their US size in these unless you have wide feet, then you would go 1/2 size up.


----------



## marusenka

javaboo said:


> Marusenka: Since these are D'orsay style I would go true to your US size unless you have wide feet.



You mean that 38.5 will be fine for normal feet (this is my usual US size)? Actually my feet are wide, so I should take 39 (same as Ron Ron)?

PS Maybe somebody who own Bow T Dorcet could share their expirience about this model.


----------



## marusenka

*javaboo:* do you have this model?


----------



## cathy1228

hi girls... i'm thinking of getting a patent open clic... i'm a US 8 to 8.5 and wear a 39 for jazz and satin decolletes.. will the 39 open clic be ok?


----------



## rilokiley

cathy1228 said:


> hi girls... i'm thinking of getting a patent open clic... i'm a US 8 to 8.5 and wear a 39 for jazz and satin decolletes.. will the 39 open clic be ok?



I think it might be too big.  A 38.5 would probably be better.


----------



## cathy1228

thanks *rilo*!


----------



## javaboo

marusenka said:


> You mean that 38.5 will be fine for normal feet (this is my usual US size)? Actually my feet are wide, so I should take 39 (same as Ron Ron)?
> 
> PS Maybe somebody who own Bow T Dorcet could share their expirience about this model.



No but they should fit the same as the Joli D'orsays. The front is probably narrow so you can 1/2 size up to a 39 but they do eventually stretch out with wear so you might have a little gap at the back. The person to ask would be *Stinas*. She has a similar shoe size as you and own a pair, please see her personal thread for pictures.


----------



## CatNZ

Just browsing the NM trunk show 

can we guess the sizing for these babies?? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod83040090

to me, they look like New Simples on steroids... but please please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## meggyg8r

Does anyone know how these run?  Probably 1/2 size up like most wedges?  If I'm a 37.5 US these will probably be too small I'm thinking?  Thanks girls 



JetSetGo! said:


> So fun
> 
> Net Et Renet Wedge (w/ Lizard?), 37.5, BIN $221 !!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NET-ET-RENET-SHOES-37-5-UK-4-5_W0QQitemZ140312085593QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140312085593&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh, also, these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110372982042

Thanks


----------



## javaboo

CatNZ said:


> Just browsing the NM trunk show
> 
> can we guess the sizing for these babies?? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod83040090
> 
> to me, they look like New Simples on steroids... but please please correct me if I'm wrong



Um.. looks kinda like Ron Rons to me. The toe area isn't long enough for the simple but I could be wrong Its better to see a side or top view of them to be sure. I'm guessing at most 1/2 size up for these.



meggyg8r said:


> Does anyone know how these run? Probably 1/2 size up like most wedges? If I'm a 37.5 US these will probably be too small I'm thinking? Thanks girls



Meggy: These kinda remind me of Miss Boxes so 1/2 size up.



meggyg8r said:


> Oh, also, these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110372982042
> 
> Thanks



These look like simple 70? So I would go with your size in those.


----------



## CatNZ

javaboo said:


> Um.. looks kinda like Ron Rons to me. The toe area isn't long enough for the simple but I could be wrong Its better to see a side or top view of them to be sure. I'm guessing at most 1/2 size up for these.


 
Thanks *javaboo*!!   I'm always confused between ron ron and simples, they look way too similar to a CL newbie ... so, as a vague rule of thumb, are we supposed to take ron rons 1/2 size larger than simples?  (e.g. 38 simples, 38.5 ron rons)

or do you mean 1/2 size up in a very generic-CL sense?


----------



## javaboo

*Cat*: Well some people go 1/2 size up from their US size for comfort or if they have wide feet (also larger sizes tend to go 1/2 size up too). The smaller size tend to go true to their US size for the Ron Ron because 1/2 size up would give them heel slippage.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Question: I want to preorder the Marine Blue glitter VPs from the NM website

My lizard VPs are a 39 and I know I can wear a 39.5 in VPs also ... should I go with a 39.5 just to be safe because of the glitter material of these shoes?? 

Or should I just get a 39? My 39 lizards still like the rub on my left big toe but otherwise they are a FAB fit .. perfect with no grips ... anything


----------



## CatNZ

javaboo said:


> *Cat*: Well some people go 1/2 size up from their US size for comfort or if they have wide feet (also larger sizes tend to go 1/2 size up too). The smaller size tend to go true to their US size for the Ron Ron because 1/2 size up would give them heel slippage.


 

thanks again javaboo   now I'm totally ready to get some of those killer heels!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Question: I want to preorder the Marine Blue glitter VPs from the NM website
> 
> My lizard VPs are a 39 and I know I can wear a 39.5 in VPs also ... should I go with a 39.5 just to be safe because of the glitter material of these shoes??
> 
> Or should I just get a 39? My 39 lizards still like the rub on my left big toe but otherwise they are a FAB fit .. perfect with no grips ... anything



I would think that going up 1/2 a size would make things really painful; your foot would be slipping out of the shoe so it would be rubbing against the glitter.


----------



## marusenka

javaboo said:


> No but they should fit the same as the Joli D'orsays. The front is probably narrow so you can 1/2 size up to a 39 but they do eventually stretch out with wear so you might have a little gap at the back. The person to ask would be *Stinas*. She has a similar shoe size as you and own a pair, please see her personal thread for pictures.


 
Thanks for reply.  Yes, I know Stinas own it, but I can`t ask her (no personal messages at this forum or I don`t have enough posts for this option). Could you ask her for me, please? Maybe she could open this thread and post her opinion here. I already posted my question at Wedding shoes in hope somebody will reply.. Please


----------



## marusenka

javaboo said:


> *Cat*: Well some people go 1/2 size up from their US size for comfort or if they have wide feet (also larger sizes tend to go 1/2 size up too). The smaller size tend to go true to their US size for the Ron Ron because 1/2 size up would give them heel slippage.


 
When I was going to order Ron Ron I read some CL guides at Ebay. And they recommended to go 1/2 up. This fits perfect for me. I do have wide feet but they also perfect in legth for me (tight, especially left one). My size is US 38.5 and Rons 39.


----------



## meggyg8r

javaboo said:


> Um.. looks kinda like Ron Rons to me. The toe area isn't long enough for the simple but I could be wrong Its better to see a side or top view of them to be sure. I'm guessing at most 1/2 size up for these.
> 
> 
> 
> Meggy: These kinda remind me of Miss Boxes so 1/2 size up.
> 
> 
> 
> These look like simple 70? So I would go with your size in those.



Thanks Java!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

I just purchased these CL's on eBay. I believe they're Yo Yo's. Do they fit TTS or smaller? I wear a 37 in VP's and Armadillo's (but usually I'm a size 6 with other designers).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160325418482

Thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

^ yup, they are the Yoyo, and a 37 should fit you fine


----------



## javaboo

marusenka said:


> Thanks for reply.  Yes, I know Stinas own it, but I can`t ask her (no personal messages at this forum or I don`t have enough posts for this option). Could you ask her for me, please? Maybe she could open this thread and post her opinion here. I already posted my question at Wedding shoes in hope somebody will reply.. Please



Just post a question in her shoe thread and she will respond. She normally does to others when they do. Here is the link to her thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...nas-list-of-lovers-305856-43.html#post9691500


----------



## marusenka

*javaboo* thanks for the link! I posted my question there.


----------



## javaboo

Cool I guess its confirmed that you should go to a 39 because the front is narrow/wide feet.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I would think that going up 1/2 a size would make things really painful; your foot would be slipping out of the shoe so it would be rubbing against the glitter.


 
hmmm ok ... I just wasn't sure because I heard the lizards ran a tad on the large side but the way the VPs are fitting this season ... more tts?

I tried on a 39.5 in suede and they fit really well .. but I think I'd rather be a little smaller and I assume they'd stretch a tad right??

I'm going with a 39


----------



## BagShoeGirl

Hi girls, I have a sizing question... hope you can help!

In regular us size shoes (ex. Nine West) I wear a size 6.5/ sometimes a 7

I am a 37.5 in my Black patent decolletes (only CLs i own)
I would be a 37.5 in the glittered platform pump?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731

Thanks so much... these are TDF!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

BagShoeGirl said:


> Hi girls, I have a sizing question... hope you can help!
> 
> In regular us size shoes (ex. Nine West) I wear a size 6.5/ sometimes a 7
> 
> I am a 37.5 in my Black patent decolletes (only CLs i own)
> I would be a 37.5 in the glittered platform pump?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
> 
> Thanks so much... these are TDF!!!!



You should go with a 37 for the Very Prive


----------



## BagShoeGirl

rilokiley said:


> You should go with a 37 for the Very Prive


Thanks a million!


----------



## dreachick2384

Rolando question: After many sizing issues with Declic, I finally found that the 39.5 works for me. I guess my toes are kinda long, and I have really wide feet. They will just need a heel grip when they stretch a bit. Would a 40 in the EB suede Rolando work? Insole measurement is 10", like I need.....


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Rolando question: After many sizing issues with Declic, I finally found that the 39.5 works for me. I guess my toes are kinda long, and I have really wide feet. They will just need a heel grip when they stretch a bit. Would a 40 in the EB suede Rolando work? Insole measurement is 10", like I need.....



Hm, I actually took the same size in both.  I have wide feet.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I actually took the same size in both. I have wide feet.


 
Thanks Laureen. A fab TPF'er has the EB pair in a 40 on the bay and I'm not sure if I should risk it or not for near $600.


----------



## laureenthemean

Well, I went a full size up for both, but if you only went a 1/2 size up for the Declic, the 40 Rolando might work.  Sorry, if I had my shoes with me, I'd measure the insole for you!


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm an 8.5 US, so I went up a full size in Declic. 40 is probably too big. Perfect time to plug the insole measurements thread


----------



## joindc

any idea how the fox trots fit?  trying to get a pair for my sis who is a 7-7.4 US...


----------



## javaboo

joindc said:


> any idea how the fox trots fit?  trying to get a pair for my sis who is a 7-7.4 US...



They run small I think by 1/2 a size from your US size.


----------



## lilmissb

Question, decolletes 328 vs 868. I tried a black patent 328 in DJ's yesterday and while it was squishy it was the right size. I can remember the 36 in the black 868 being a bit tight on the left toebox but it was the middle of summer too. Should I be ok to get the 868 in 36? Just wanna double check as I'm heard conflicting info that you go the same size or size up half a size. I'm at a bit of a loss here as I felt I filled every bit of the square toebox and the pointy shaped toebox obviously has less room if you KWIM. Thanks!


----------



## Chins4

Ladies, I'm checking out the 110 Yoyos posted in HTF - anyone have any advice on how they run? They are a 37 so if they run TTS it's happy days but when I have tried on lower heeled versions I have had to go down to a 36.5 so I'm a little unsure..................


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: Uh...haven't tried the 328 yet but since you said have a wide front I would go at least 1/2 size up from your US size to a 36 for your Decolletes. The 36.5 might to too long for you but the width will fit better. Its actually kinda slender and I'm a US 35 and my 36 is ok but a bit long on my shorter foot. I would go with 35.5 especially in patent next time. I had the caramel patent in 36 once and they were way too big on me. My black jazz was ok in 36 although I do put a half insole on my right side. What size did you try on for the 328?

*Chins*: I got my 110 yoyos true to my US size. Its a little squishy on my bigger foot but the length is good. I could have done a 35.5 which will let my feet breathe a bit but length would be a hair long. I tried the 35 in the 85mm and it was ok not loose/tight or anything. I hope that helps!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *java* I tried on the 36 in the 328 which is half up from my US size. Sorry, forgot to mention that fact! I tried on 36 in VP's again and I'm def 35.5 in them. My foot expands so much in summer, no wonder my CL's aren't fitting anymore! Hmmm, I hate slippage so maybe I should just grin and bear the 36 in the 868 and stretch it. Unless I can get a really good half sole...hmmm


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Hey ladies - I'm wondering now if I can fit into a 39 in Pigalles.  I usually take a 39 or a 39.5 in most CL's I have a few smaller pairs that I have (made work) or that were more TTS.  The insole on these is 10 3/8 inches, but I feel like part of that must be the point of the toe.  My foot is about 9.6 inches.  Do you think these would work and be comfy? Also if someone can point me in the  direction of the insole sizing thread that'd be helpful....thanks


----------



## rilokiley

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Hey ladies - I'm wondering now if I can fit into a 39 in Pigalles.  I usually take a 39 or a 39.5 in most CL's I have a few smaller pairs that I have (made work) or that were more TTS.  The insole on these is 10 3/8 inches, but I feel like part of that must be the point of the toe.  My foot is about 9.6 inches.  Do you think these would work and be comfy? Also if someone can point me in the  direction of the insole sizing thread that'd be helpful....thanks



Which heel height are you talking about?  70, 100, 120?  If you are looking at the Pigalle 70 or 100, most people take their CL size in these.  For the 120 though, sizing is much more variable, and many people size down 1/2 to a full size.


----------



## BagShoeGirl

How do you girls think these shoes run? *"High New JS Pump"

Im a VP 37 and a 37.5 Decollette

Thanks!!
*


----------



## nillacobain

How do Gala leather espadrilles flats run? TIA


----------



## joindc

Hi- I read on the beg of this thread that Decoltissimo runs 1/2 - 1 1/2 size down...is this really the case?  I'm a 38.5 in NS and about a 39 in Rolandos.  Depending on the height of the shoe I like 'em tight (hate heel slipping!)


----------



## Chins4

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: Uh...haven't tried the 328 yet but since you said have a wide front I would go at least 1/2 size up from your US size to a 36 for your Decolletes. The 36.5 might to too long for you but the width will fit better. Its actually kinda slender and I'm a US 35 and my 36 is ok but a bit long on my shorter foot. I would go with 35.5 especially in patent next time. I had the caramel patent in 36 once and they were way too big on me. My black jazz was ok in 36 although I do put a half insole on my right side. What size did you try on for the 328?
> 
> *Chins*: I got my 110 yoyos true to my US size. Its a little squishy on my bigger foot but the length is good. I could have done a 35.5 which will let my feet breathe a bit but length would be a hair long. I tried the 35 in the 85mm and it was ok not loose/tight or anything. I hope that helps!


 
Thanks Java - sounds like those 37s could fit me then


----------



## videl231

How about pegote d orsays in 80mm heel? I wear size 37.5 in simples. Should I order 37 or 37.5? TIA.


----------



## javaboo

*Stylish*: Which Pigalle are you talking about? 70? 100 or 120?


----------



## mscawaii

Hi Java,

I have a question regarding the sizing for the Joli Neouds. I think both of us are the same size.. (I gathered that from your posts... I'm not stalking u ) 

I wear 35-35.5 for CLs. Yoyos 35, Pigalles 35, Simples 35.5....I'm wondering what size did u get for your Jolis? I wear 36 for the Joli 70 for the mule version. Which do u think I should get 35 or 35.5? Thanks a million!


----------



## javaboo

*Mscawaii*: I think you should get a 35 at least. I have not tried the 34.5 but SA have said you can even size down 1/2 size for them. My 35 are good but have a hair of heel slippage but it doesn't bother me because the shoe stays on. I think after it stretched out a little the 34.5 would fit fine. I wasn't sure about 34.5 because they might be a tad short but don't go more than a 35.


----------



## mscawaii

javaboo said:


> *Mscawaii*: I think you should get a 35 at least. I have not tried the 34.5 but SA have said you can even size down 1/2 size for them. My 35 are good but have a hair of heel slippage but it doesn't bother me because the shoe stays on. I think after it stretched out a little the 34.5 would fit fine. I wasn't sure about 34.5 because they might be a tad short but don't go more than a 35.


 
Thanks so much!! I know this is OT here... But I totally love your CL collection!


----------



## laureenthemean

BagShoeGirl said:


> How do you girls think these shoes run? *"High New JS Pump"
> 
> Im a VP 37 and a 37.5 Decollette
> 
> Thanks!!
> *



I would guess the JS Pumps runs like the Rolando.  If you have really narrow feet, you might be able to do a 37, otherwise you might try the 37.5.


----------



## javaboo

joindc said:


> Hi- I read on the beg of this thread that Decoltissimo runs 1/2 - 1 1/2 size down...is this really the case?  I'm a 38.5 in NS and about a 39 in Rolandos.  Depending on the height of the shoe I like 'em tight (hate heel slipping!)



*Joindc*: What is NS? Normal Size? 



videl231 said:


> How about pegote d orsays in 80mm heel? I wear size 37.5 in simples. Should I order 37 or 37.5? TIA.



*Videl*: I haven't tried them before but since they are a d'orsay I would go with my regular US size for them. To me they look like Pigalles with no sides.



mscawaii said:


> Thanks so much!! I know this is OT here... But I totally love your CL collection!


Thanks!


----------



## tuna lala

suede Viraba: go 1-1 1/2 size DOWN
Peplum: go 1/2 size up


----------



## ShoeNoob

There seems to be a lot of discrepancies with what people say about how Yoyos fit. I wear a 37.5 in Gabin (which is basically a VP), 38 in NP, and although my Simples are 38s I could probably have gone down to a 37.5. What should I do in a Yoyo if my normal US size is 7?


----------



## Nieners

How do insectikas run? I am a 39.5 in decolletes
and which size should I get in pigalle 120? 38.5?


----------



## sakura

ShoeNoob said:


> There seems to be a lot of discrepancies with what people say about how Yoyos fit. I wear a 37.5 in Gabin (which is basically a VP), 38 in NP, and although my Simples are 38s I could probably have gone down to a 37.5. What should I do in a Yoyo if my normal US size is 7?



You would probably be a 37.5 in the Yoyo.


----------



## sakura

Nieners said:


> How do insectikas run? I am a 39.5 in decolletes
> and which size should I get in pigalle 120? 38.5?



You could probably wear a 39 or 39.5 in the Insectika.


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeNoob said:


> There seems to be a lot of discrepancies with what people say about how Yoyos fit. I wear a 37.5 in Gabin (which is basically a VP), 38 in NP, and although my Simples are 38s I could probably have gone down to a 37.5. What should I do in a Yoyo if my normal US size is 7?



For the Yoyo, I have to go 1/2 size up from my VP and Simple size... so I would recommend a 38.


----------



## mylilsnowy

How's the sizing for Joli Noeud D'orsays?I wear simple sz 6, VP & Yoyospina 5.5. Thanks.


----------



## rilokiley

mylilsnowy said:


> How's the sizing for Joli Noeud D'orsays?I wear simple sz 6, VP & Yoyospina 5.5. Thanks.



You can probably go with a 35.


----------



## ShoeNoob

sakura said:


> You would probably be a 37.5 in the Yoyo.





rilokiley said:


> For the Yoyo, I have to go 1/2 size up from my VP and Simple size... so I would recommend a 38.



...Heh!

Thank you both for your advice. I'm feeling really torn because there's a pair of Yoyo 110 in a 37 that are a steal... I might give them a try because I take a smaller size in a higher heel due to slippage, and my Simples are 70 and 85mm... On the bright side, they're nude and although they're used, if they just don't work, I can still get a pretty good price for them if I have to put them back up. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeNoob said:


> ...Heh!
> 
> Thank you both for your advice. I'm feeling really torn because there's a pair of Yoyo 110 in a 37 that are a steal... I might give them a try because I take a smaller size in a higher heel due to slippage, and my Simples are 70 and 85mm... On the bright side, they're nude and although they're used, if they just don't work, I can still get a pretty good price for them if I have to put them back up.
> 
> Wish me luck!




I think the 37 will be too small...

I am a 37 in Yoyos, and I'm a 36.5 in VP's and Simples and a 37 in NP's.


----------



## buzzytoes

Don't VPs run TTS?? It says on the Saks size that the fit model recommends one size up.


----------



## ShoeNoob

rilokiley said:


> I think the 37 will be too small...
> 
> I am a 37 in Yoyos, and I'm a 36.5 in VP's and Simples and a 37 in NP's.


 You may be right... I'm nervous about it, but there's such a wide variance I've seen in other posts discussing sizing for Yoyos, not sure why that is. Some people say 1/2 size up, some say full size up, others say TTS. 

They're used though, so maybe the fact that they're pre-stretched will work in my favor.


----------



## joindc

javaboo said:


> *Joindc*: What is NS? Normal Size?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oops sorry..."new simple" pump


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeNoob said:


> You may be right... I'm nervous about it, but there's such a wide variance I've seen in other posts discussing sizing for Yoyos, not sure why that is. Some people say 1/2 size up, some say full size up, others say TTS.
> 
> They're used though, so maybe the fact that they're pre-stretched will work in my favor.



Yeah, CL sizing is so variable.  But even if the Yoyo _is_ TTS, you would still be sizing _down_ from your VP, Simple, and NP sizes.  And based on your signature (38-38.5 for the blue Uncut), I really think the Yoyo in a 37 will be too small.

But the nude Yoyos are beautiful, and it's a great deal, so if you think there's any chance that they'll fit, go for it


----------



## rilokiley

buzzytoes said:


> Don't VPs run TTS?? It says on the Saks size that the fit model recommends one size up.



Most people take VP's TTS, but there are some that go up 1/2 a size


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Thanks! $325 for nudes... used but with a new set of Vibrams so they look impeccable. I have to give it a shot! 

Looks like they'd be your size definitely... they could wind up back on eBay if I'm not lucky! 

And as for my sig, I may need to change that sizing. I've no idea how that one fits. Heck, at this point with how HTF they are, I'd take just about any size in those


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ Thanks! $325 for nudes... used but with a new set of Vibrams so they look impeccable. I have to give it a shot!
> 
> Looks like they'd be your size definitely... they could wind up back on eBay if I'm not lucky!
> 
> And as for my sig, I may need to change that sizing. I've no idea how that one fits. Heck, at this point with how HTF they are, I'd take just about any size in those



yup they're my size, but I already have a pair of nude VP's, and I'm trying to be very thoughtful about what I add to my collection 

good luck!!  I hope they fit.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Was worth a shot! I'm really hoping they'll work... nudes are so freaking expensive!

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone know how *GALA leather espadrille flats* and *MOIRISMO espadrilles* run? 
I think MOIRISMO are pretty true to size (I am IT 37), but can I go a full size (38) up with GALAs? Thanks in advance


----------



## rilokiley

nillacobain said:


> Anyone know how *GALA leather espadrille flats* and *MOIRISMO espadrilles* run?
> I think MOIRISMO are pretty true to size (I am IT 37), but can I go a full size (38) up with GALAs? Thanks in advance



How much do you usually size up in CL's?  or are most of your CL's 37?


----------



## Dulcet

Helloo.. Does anyone know how the ballet flats run?  The gold graffiti ones in particular.  I'm a US 6.5 and am wondering if the 37 will work.  Thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

Dulcet said:


> Helloo.. Does anyone know how the ballet flats run?  The gold graffiti ones in particular.  I'm a US 6.5 and am wondering if the 37 will work.  Thank you!



That should be fine.  What sizes are your other CL's?


----------



## Dulcet

rilokiley said:


> That should be fine.  What sizes are your other CL's?



These would be my first :shame: 

Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## rilokiley

Dulcet said:


> These would be my first :shame:
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply!




ooh yay!  I hope you get them.  a 37 should be fine unless you have super wide feet.


----------



## cassssyyy

i've never owned a pair of CLs before and i fear I just made a really bad mistake. I read plenty of places to go a 1/2 size up so that's what I did when I ordered my shoes online, but from reading this it seems as if in the decoltissimo I should have went down? I'm usually a US size 8 and I order them in a 38.5. do you ladies think this will work? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sounds like they might be a whole size big.


----------



## ShoeNoob

cassssyyy said:


> i've never owned a pair of CLs before and i fear I just made a really bad mistake. I read plenty of places to go a 1/2 size up so that's what I did when I ordered my shoes online, but from reading this it seems as if in the decoltissimo I should have went down? I'm usually a US size 8 and I order them in a 38.5. do you ladies think this will work? TIA!



Ouch  Where did you order them from, and how long ago? Even with eBay, some sellers are understanding if you've made a sizing error and can cancel your bid and relist.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm guessing she got them from the Gilt sale.


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Ugh yeah... should've thought of that. Well bad news, you can't cancel an order on Gilt yourself unless it's within 15 minutes of your purchase, and in order to get them to cancel it, you have to get through to a manager (which even then might not work, I'm in the midst of doing that myself). Plus, if they do get sent to you, you'll only get store credit, not a refund, if you return them. 

Good news, Decoltissimos seem to sell well on eBay... Sorry your intro to CLs is turning out like this. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they do actually fit you though. CL sizing is SO erratic. I still haven't figured out yet exactly what my size is


----------



## cassssyyy

yeah, i got them from the gilt sale. this really sucks =(. thanks for your help though! i am crossing my fingers as we speak that they fit!


----------



## Speedah

^^ They might be ok. My US size is a 9.5-10. I'm almost always a 40.5 in CLs but I bought a pair of Decoltissimos on sale last year in a 41 and they were fine. You may luck out and they may work.


----------



## cassssyyy

ah that's awesome! thanks for giving me some hope haha.


----------



## poppyseed

hello girls,
do any of you have some experience with sizing on these please..?
many thanks for your help!


----------



## nillacobain

Poppy these are the Formentera. I think they are TTS only if you are not half size. Espadrilles do not come in half sizing. I really love this style!


----------



## poppyseed

nillacobain said:


> Poppy these are the Formentera. I think they are TTS only if you are not half size. Espadrilles do not come in half sizing. I really love this style!


 
Oh that's lucky!I have just bought them off Ebay thinking they are 39 as I was convinced all these kind of espadrille styles run 1 size small,but they are 38(seller made a mistake) and they fit me perfectly, so I was getting a bit confused...Thanks!
PS:I got them in black and absolutely love them


----------



## Nieners

I am a 39.5 in decolletes and I'm wondering what my size is in Clichys? TIA!


----------



## Chins4

I'm a 37.5 in Decollete and a 37 in Clichy.....


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> I am a 39.5 in decolletes and I'm wondering what my size is in Clichys? TIA!



Depends on the height.  100 or 120?


----------



## Nieners

No idea.. but how about 100 and 120  so I can ask the SA.
I can possibly order them, but that depends on if a friend of mine has enough credit on her card  since I don't have a CC.


----------



## Chins4

My Clichy are 100 if that helps....


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> No idea.. but how about 100 and 120  so I can ask the SA.
> I can possibly order them, but that depends on if a friend of mine has enough credit on her card  since I don't have a CC.



100 you'd probably be a 39
120 you'd probably be a 38.5


----------



## Nieners

Aaah noooo! Why oh why is there no luck on my side?! They're a 39.5 so either way too big...  

But thank you Rilo, I guess I'll have to keep my eyes open or ask if they have more sized available


----------



## laureenthemean

Nieners said:


> Aaah noooo! Why oh why is there no luck on my side?! They're a 39.5 so either way too big...
> 
> But thank you Rilo, I guess I'll have to keep my eyes open or ask if they have more sized available



Actually, I'd say for the Clichy 100 you'd be a 39.5 and 39 in the Clichy 120.


----------



## Nieners

Thank you Laureen, so there's hope... I think I will try, if they're too big I can make them work, even if they're too small (sock-trick)  Hopefully I'll get them this time!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm assuming they're not velvet, which run larger.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I wondering how the yoyo zeppas in patent run in comparison to the Yoyo 85 patent. I wear 35 for Yoyo 85 but find it rather tight in the toe box. 35.5 is more comfortable in the toe box but I was worried about spillage once the toe box stretches. Do you ladies think I can do a Yoyo zeppa in 36? TIA!!


----------



## rilokiley

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wondering how the yoyo zeppas in patent run in comparison to the Yoyo 85 patent. I wear 35 for Yoyo 85 but find it rather tight in the toe box. 35.5 is more comfortable in the toe box but I was worried about spillage once the toe box stretches. Do you ladies think I can do a Yoyo zeppa in 36? TIA!!



I think a 36 would be too big.

Have you tried the sock trick with your Yoyo 85's?


----------



## mscawaii

Hi rilo,

Yup, I have tried the sock trick but the only problem is I do not wear my yoyos often. Since I got them last year, I think I have only worn them a couple of times. So each time before wearing them, I gotta do the sock trick the nite before ush: 
It seems like the sock trick ain't permanent for my yoyos!! HAhaha...

Anyone else with input on the yoyo zeppa? TIA!!


----------



## rilokiley

mscawaii said:


> Hi rilo,
> 
> Yup, I have tried the sock trick but the only problem is I do not wear my yoyos often. Since I got them last year, I think I have only worn them a couple of times. So each time before wearing them, I gotta do the sock trick the nite before ush:
> It seems like the sock trick ain't permanent for my yoyos!! HAhaha...
> 
> Anyone else with input on the yoyo zeppa? TIA!!



ooh I see.  hm, have you thought about buying a shoe stretcher?  That way you can leave it in and not worry about having to stretch them yourself the night before.  or maybe bring them to a cobbler?


----------



## slimcouture

Hi ladies,
I have a question regarding the sizing for the Joli Noeud slide. It seems like everyone sizes up for the D'orsays and down for the slides?? 

My pigalles are 40 (but needed a heel grip, should've gotten a 39.5) , y Trottinettes 40(but had to get the toe box stretched, bloody mary 40.5 (had to get them stretched), my forever Tina's are a 40.5 and they are HUGE, and my passmules are a 40 ( they fit perfectly)I'm wondering If I'll be ok with a 40 joli noeud slide??


----------



## sunkist_baby

I'm normally a 37.5 in all of my CL shoes. However, the in Joli Noued slides I had to get a 39. They're pretty narrow also


----------



## slimcouture

sunkist_baby said:


> I'm normally a 37.5 in all of my CL shoes. However, the in Joli Noued slides I had to get a 39. They're pretty narrow also




oh wow that's a big difference!! Thanks Sunkist


----------



## sunkist_baby

No problem *slim*


----------



## rilokiley

slimcouture said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a question regarding the sizing for the Joli Noeud slide. It seems like everyone sizes up for the D'orsays and down for the slides??
> 
> My pigalles are 40 (but needed a heel grip, should've gotten a 39.5) , y Trottinettes 40(but had to get the toe box stretched, bloody mary 40.5 (had to get them stretched), my forever Tina's are a 40.5 and they are HUGE, and my passmules are a 40 ( they fit perfectly)I'm wondering If I'll be ok with a 40 joli noeud slide??



it's the opposite- people size down for the D'Orsays and up for the slides.

I think you should go with a 40.5 at least.


----------



## cl addict

Hey guys, 

Need some advice here. 

I tried on the Pigalles 100 today in both a 40.5 and 41. I wear a 41 in the Simple 100s. Although I could fit into the 40.5, the left one was a little tight, but nothing excessive. The 41s felt like my Simples do.

Should I get the 40.5s and assume they'll stretch??

TIA!!


----------



## rilokiley

cl addict said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I tried on the Pigalles 100 today in both a 40.5 and 41. I wear a 41 in the Simple 100s. Although I could fit into the 40.5, the left one was a little tight, but nothing excessive. The 41s felt like my Simples do.
> 
> Should I get the 40.5s and assume they'll stretch??
> 
> TIA!!



Did the 41 slip off at all?  I'd probably get the 40.5 if it's just a little tight on the left.  I'd be afraid of the 41 stretching more and slipping off.


----------



## cl addict

rilokiley said:


> Did the 41 slip off at all? I'd probably get the 40.5 if it's just a little tight on the left. I'd be afraid of the 41 stretching more and slipping off.


 
Nah, the 41s didn't slip off at all. Honestly, the difference was SO suble. I felt a little "pulse" in my left foot as the cut of this style is pretty deep so it pinched me a tad, but besides that, they fit pretty much exactly like the 41s. They accidentally brought me 41.5 at first, and those were def too big and slipped...


----------



## rilokiley

cl addict said:


> Nah, the 41s didn't slip off at all. Honestly, the difference was SO suble. I felt a little "pulse" in my left foot as the cut of this style is pretty deep so it pinched me a tad, but besides that, they fit pretty much exactly like the 41s. They accidentally brought me 41.5 at first, and those were def too big and slipped...



hm well if the 41's feel better, and you don't think they will slip, then I'd go for those


----------



## laureenthemean

rilokiley said:


> hm well if the 41's feel better, and you don't think they will slip, then I'd go for those



I agree.  The part that cuts into your foot will become more apparent with some walking, so go with whichever one fits you best.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I just ordered decollete 100's and I'm wondering if I got the right size(I have a narrow to average foot). I usually wear a 41.5 in CL. I tried the decollete in a 42 at my local Saks thinking I'd need to size up, but they were a too big. So I ordered my true size 41.5, sound right?


----------



## joindc

Ok, so I absolutely can't take my eyes of the decollete tiger pumps- I'm DYING for a pair.... these miraculously showed up on ebay last night but I'm not sure they'll fit.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Tiger-pumps_W0QQitemZ250404621800QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250404621800&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

They are a 38.5.  I wear a 39 in the New Simple (although it's a bit big and I could prob do a 38.5), a 38 in decoltissimos, and a 38.5 or 39 in Rolandos.  Now I'm definitely one to squeeze (or get heel grips) if it means getting an awesome steal or a HTF pair but I'm worried that these might not work....


----------



## javaboo

kittenslingerie said:


> I just ordered decollete 100's and I'm wondering if I got the right size(I have a narrow to average foot). I usually wear a 41.5 in CL. I tried the decollete in a 42 at my local Saks thinking I'd need to size up, but they were a too big. So I ordered my true size 41.5, sound right?



*Kittens*: Which version did you try? I find the Patent some times loose in the full size up. If you have narrow/normal feet would go 1/2 size up from your US size.



joindc said:


> Ok, so I absolutely can't take my eyes of the decollete tiger pumps- I'm DYING for a pair.... these miraculously showed up on ebay last night but I'm not sure they'll fit.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Tiger-pumps_W0QQitemZ250404621800QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250404621800&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> They are a 38.5. I wear a 39 in the New Simple (although it's a bit big and I could prob do a 38.5), a 38 in decoltissimos, and a 38.5 or 39 in Rolandos. Now I'm definitely one to squeeze (or get heel grips) if it means getting an awesome steal or a HTF pair but I'm worried that these might not work....



*Joindc*: I'm guess you're about a US 38-38.5? Those are Decollete and they are narrow in the toe box. If you're a 38 US those might fit you but it could be a tad tight. If you have wide feet a 39 will fit you better.


----------



## joindc

javaboo said:


> *Joindc*: I'm guess you're about a US 38-38.5? Those are Decollete and they are narrow in the toe box. If you're a 38 US those might fit you but it could be a tad tight. If you have wide feet a 39 will fit you better.



Arggg...yes I'm in between an 8 and an 8.5 so I'm thinking I would need a 39...sadly since the pair on ebay are a 38.5


----------



## mscawaii

Hi Java,
What size would u wear for Yoyo zeppas? I wondering if a 36 will be too big for me!
Rilo says they might be too big for me in 36. TIA!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Mscaswaii*: I had a pair of lace yoyo zeppas before and they were a size 35. They were tight in the beginning but it was ok. I would not go more than a 35.5 in those. The 36 would probably be too long for you.


----------



## marusenka

rilokiley said:


> it's the opposite- people *size down for the D'Orsays* and up for the slides.
> 
> I think you should go with a 40.5 at least.


 

I`m 38.5 US, 39 in Ron Rons and girls from this forum recommended to buy 39 in Bow T Dorcet. Since they fit like D`Orsay, why do you recommend to go size down??? 

I`m afraid I made a mistake if you are right about smaller size.... Please, explain this to me, ladies!


----------



## javaboo

*Marusenka*: I would recommend you going with a 38.5 or no more than a 39 in the Bow-T if you have wide feet. *Rilo *said to go down because for the smaller size or people with narrow feet they eventually will have heel slippage for this style. This does not apply for everyone though so don't worry.


----------



## marusenka

*Javaboo*, thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

javaboo said:


> *Marusenka*: I would recommend you going with a 38.5 or no more than a 39 in the Bow-T if you have wide feet. *Rilo *said to go down because for the smaller size or people with narrow feet they eventually will have heel slippage for this style. This does not apply for everyone though so don't worry.



Sorry, I should have clarified- people usually go TTS or size 1/2 size down in D'Orsays.

Yes, I agree with *java*.  For the Bow T Dorcet, I would get a 38.5 (39 if your feet are on the wider side), because the Ron Ron runs smaller than the Bow T (most people size up for the Ron Ron).


----------



## mscawaii

*Java*: THank you!!
*Rilo*: I brought it to the cobbler for stretching before. But where I am, they don't offer heat stretching. So it wasn't very effective. Anyway, my DH has a good laugh whenever I do the sock trick. He thinks it looks hiliarous! Lol...


----------



## kittenslingerie

javaboo said:


> *Kittens*: *Which version did you try? I find the Patent some times loose in the full size up. If you have narrow/normal feet would go 1/2 size up from your US size.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Joindc*: I'm guess you're about a US 38-38.5? Those are Decollete and they are narrow in the toe box. If you're a 38 US those might fit you but it could be a tad tight. If you have wide feet a 39 will fit you better.



They were patent. I probably got the right size if you're saying 1/2 size up. Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

how do the babel's fit?  i'm a 40.5 in everything except decollete and ron rons, which are 41.  there's a pair of 40.5 on the bay.  will they fit?


----------



## iloveredsoles

I really want to buy a pair of Triclo but i'm not sure on the sizing...
Should i get them in the same size as my decolletes? I figure they should fit like the decollete since they have the same almond toe but, i'm not sure.
Anyone have a pair?


----------



## rilokiley

iloveredsoles said:


> I really want to buy a pair of Triclo but i'm not sure on the sizing...
> Should i get them in the same size as my decolletes? I figure they should fit like the decollete since they have the same almond toe but, i'm not sure.
> Anyone have a pair?



The Triclo does not run as small as the Decollete.  How much did you size up from your US size in the Decollete?  Most people go TTS in the Triclo.


----------



## taydev

hello, kinda late for me 2 ask this but in the declic 140 would u size dwn? i wear 9.5 in declic 120's. any suggestions??


----------



## Speedah

What do you wear in a VP? Ideally I would take my VP size in the Declic 140.


----------



## taydev

vp's are size 9


----------



## taydev

thnx speedah.


----------



## Speedah

You're welcome. I think you'd likely take the same size in the 140- I'm not familiar with the 120s. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## rilokiley

Yeah I think 1/2 size down from your Declic 120 size sounds about right, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sakura

iloveredsoles said:


> I really want to buy a pair of Triclo but i'm not sure on the sizing...
> Should i get them in the same size as my decolletes? I figure they should fit like the decollete since they have the same almond toe but, i'm not sure.
> Anyone have a pair?



I go with my US size in the Triclo.


----------



## javaboo

YaYa3 said:


> how do the babel's fit?  i'm a 40.5 in everything except decollete and ron rons, which are 41.  there's a pair of 40.5 on the bay.  will they fit?



*Yaya*: I think people go 1/2 size up from their US size for their babels. 



iloveredsoles said:


> I really want to buy a pair of Triclo but i'm not sure on the sizing...
> Should i get them in the same size as my decolletes? I figure they should fit like the decollete since they have the same almond toe but, i'm not sure.
> Anyone have a pair?



*iloveredsoles*: Yes, I have a pair and went true to my US size in these. This shoe does not run small like the others because of the side I would say they pretty much run true to size.



taydev said:


> hello, kinda late for me 2 ask this but in the declic 140 would u size dwn? i wear 9.5 in declic 120's. any suggestions??



*taydev*: I would probably go with a 39 in the Declic 140 unless you have wide feet.


----------



## marusenka

rilokiley said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified- people usually go TTS or size 1/2 size down in D'Orsays.
> 
> Yes, I agree with *java*. For the Bow T Dorcet, I would get a 38.5 (39 if your feet are on the wider side), because the Ron Ron runs smaller than the Bow T (most people size up for the Ron Ron).


 
Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies... any chance the miss boxe runs small? I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/other styles I have tried, and was wondering if a 41 Miss Boxe would be way to big? 
TIA.


----------



## Speedah

I think I read that they're TTS. I was looking at a pair of 40s and was told I could more than likely make them work. I wear a 40-40.5 in VPs also.


----------



## Speedah

In the Scissor Girls would I take my VP size or half size down from that? I'm usually a 40-40.5. Would I be a 40?


----------



## rilokiley

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi ladies... any chance the miss boxe runs small? I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/other styles I have tried, and was wondering if a 41 Miss Boxe would be way to big?
> TIA.



You should take your Simple size in the Miss Boxe.


----------



## rilokiley

Speedah said:


> In the Scissor Girls would I take my VP size or half size down from that? I'm usually a 40-40.5. Would I be a 40?



I think 40 would be ok.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Rilo*! There's a 41 that I'm looking at and I'm thinking it'll be way too big.


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies,

How do *suede* *lady gres run*?  I have my eye on a pair on ebay but they are a size *39.5* and I am a US 7.5/8 (with wide feet).  The seller said the insole is *9.5" inches* which seems like the right size for me but I'm not sure if that insole measurement is accurate based on what I have read here...  any suggestions?


----------



## Speedah

I found they run a half size large. A VP 40.5 is most comfortable for me but I got the LGs in a 40 and they fit perfectly. I don't know if it's the width or what but I'd probably have to put heel grips in a 40.5.


----------



## sakura

Speedah said:


> In the Scissor Girls would I take my VP size or half size down from that? I'm usually a 40-40.5. Would I be a 40?



*Speedah*, I went with my US sizing in these.


----------



## peachi521

thanks *speedah* and *sakura*   I'll keep looking!


----------



## ShoeBunny

rilokiley said:


> You should take your Simple size in the Miss Boxe.


 

I've never tried the simple but most people are the same in Simple and VP, right?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Speedah said:


> I think I read that they're TTS. I was looking at a pair of 40s and was told I could more than likely make them work. I wear a 40-40.5 in VPs also.


 
Bummer - that's what I thought. That black patent pair on ebay is such a good deal!


----------



## YaYa3

how is the sizing on the pass mule?  i'm a 40 in the jolie noeud dorcet.


----------



## javaboo

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Hi ladies... any chance the miss boxe runs small? I wear a 40-40.5 in VP/other styles I have tried, and was wondering if a 41 Miss Boxe would be way to big?
> TIA.



*Happy*: I got them 1/2 size up from my US size. If you are a 40.5 then a 41 would be ok. If you are 40 it might to too long for you.



Speedah said:


> In the Scissor Girls would I take my VP size or half size down from that? I'm usually a 40-40.5. Would I be a 40?



*Speedah*: I would go true to size for them but some people have found the strap pinching them so went up 1/2 size. The length will be a hair long though.



YaYa3 said:


> how is the sizing on the pass mule?  i'm a 40 in the jolie noeud dorcet.



*Yaya*: Would also go with a 40 for the Passmule because its a d'orsay style.


----------



## shopaholic7

I am a US size 9.  What size should I get for the Declics 115mm?  There are some on ebay that I want, but I want to make sure that I get the right size.


----------



## BagsR4Me

How is the sizing for the Catenitas? I wear a 35 in almost everything (simple, HP, Jo)--34.5 in anything D'Orsay. I tried on the Barney's Trash the other day in a size 36 (the display), and surprisingly they weren't too big except for the strap (way too big). I'm pretty sure I could've taken a 35.5 in those because there was a bit of room in the front of the shoe. Would the Catenitas be the same sizing as the Trash?

TIA


----------



## jancedtif

Hey Ladies!  I'm thinking about getting the leather 100mm (non patent and non suede)*Decollete* next month.  So far I'm a 39.5 in patent VPs, leather Lady Grants, suede Drapiday, patent Simples.  I got my New Decoltissimos in a 39 but I really needed a 39.5.  Should I get the 39.5 or 40 or even the 40.5?

Thank you so much for your assistance!


----------



## rilokiley

shopaholic7 said:


> I am a US size 9.  What size should I get for the Declics 115mm?  There are some on ebay that I want, but I want to make sure that I get the right size.



Probably a 39.5.  If you have very wide feet, you may need to size up to a 40.


----------



## rilokiley

BagsR4Me said:


> How is the sizing for the Catenitas? I wear a 35 in almost everything (simple, HP, Jo)--34.5 in anything D'Orsay. I tried on the Barney's Trash the other day in a size 36 (the display), and surprisingly they weren't too big except for the strap (way too big). I'm pretty sure I could've taken a 35.5 in those because there was a bit of room in the front of the shoe. Would the Catenitas be the same sizing as the Trash?
> 
> TIA



hm, I'd probably get a 35.5, but maybe *java* or someone else with a similar size as you can tell you for sure.


----------



## rilokiley

jancedtif said:


> Hey Ladies!  I'm thinking about getting the leather 100mm (non patent and non suede)*Decollete* next month.  So far I'm a 39.5 in patent VPs, leather Lady Grants, suede Drapiday, patent Simples.  I got my New Decoltissimos in a 39 but I really needed a 39.5.  Should I get the 39.5 or 40 or even the 40.5?
> 
> Thank you so much for your assistance!



It's hard to say for the Decollete- some people only size up 1/2 (so 40) while others need to go up a full size (40.5).  Is there any way you can buy both and return one?  or go to a store and try them on first?  If you have narrow feet, I think 40 will be ok.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much Rilo!  Also congrats on getting you SO.  I can't wait to see pics of your lovely Fiorellinos!  I can't do both, I think I'll get the 40 if it doesn't work I'll send them back and get the 40.5.  My feet are narrow with the long 2nd toe.


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *jancedtif*!  Great choice on the Decollete, btw!  You'll love them


----------



## javaboo

BagsR4Me said:


> How is the sizing for the Catenitas? I wear a 35 in almost everything (simple, HP, Jo)--34.5 in anything D'Orsay. I tried on the Barney's Trash the other day in a size 36 (the display), and surprisingly they weren't too big except for the strap (way too big). I'm pretty sure I could've taken a 35.5 in those because there was a bit of room in the front of the shoe. Would the Catenitas be the same sizing as the Trash?
> 
> TIA



*Bags*: I would say go half size up from your US size. They should be the same as the trash. If I was to get it would be the same size as my No Prive which is 1/2 size up from my US size.


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *javaboo!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

do the cate trash run the same as VPs/NPs run??


----------



## Speedah

^^ *Naked:* That's what I have heard but not sure. 



sakura said:


> *Speedah*, I went with my US sizing in these.



Thank you, *Sakura*!!


----------



## Speedah

As a general rule of thumb, does velvet run slightly larger on every style?


----------



## taydev

Speedah said:


> In the Scissor Girls would I take my VP size or half size down from that? I'm usually a 40-40.5. Would I be a 40?


 i think half a size dwn is apropriate. I tried them on once and a 9 was a perfect fit. i figured out that im a 9 in everything opentoed, 9.5 closed (120 w/platform or lower), and 40 in boots. i wonder why the sizing is like that?


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Tay*! That sounds very similar to me as well.


----------



## taydev

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> do the cate trash run the same as VPs/NPs run??


 for me they did


----------



## taydev

shopaholic7 said:


> I am a US size 9. What size should I get for the Declics 115mm? There are some on ebay that I want, but I want to make sure that I get the right size.


i am a US size 8. In CL's my smallest size is a 39 and my largest is 40. size 40 are my size in booties


----------



## javaboo

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> do the cate trash run the same as VPs/NPs run??



I think so! I would go with my NP size to be safe.



Speedah said:


> As a general rule of thumb, does velvet run slightly larger on every style?



I haven't tried velvet but I think the material is kinda thick so it harder to sew. I have heard they kinda make your feet a little wider looking.


----------



## Speedah

thank you, *java*!


----------



## Serena1

So I am deciding between the nude Simples 85 or 100.  For those that have both sizes, does the extra height of the 100's feel much different comfort wise to wear?  I have the Simples and Ron rons in 85 and those both are *super *comfortable and wear them all the time.  I really would like a bit more height with the 100's but want to make sure I will be able to wear them as often.  I would be ordering online or over the phone so I couldn't try them first.

Should I just go with the 100's?  I also have VP's (which I find very doable with the platform) and Decolletes which are taking me a bit more practice, I guess because of the pitch.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Speedah

This is just my personal opinion but I prefer the proportions of the 100 more, aesthetically speaking. 15mm isn't a whole lot of difference but I guess it really depends on how much you're standing/walking/etc. in them. I think if you can do the VPs, you'll be fine with 100s. Can you get both and return one?


----------



## Serena1

Hmm-that's a good idea *Speedah*.   Maybe I will try the 100's first, and if not, return for the 85's which I know I can do.  I didn't think the difference in height without a platform would make a huge difference until I got my decolletes, but I guess they are a whole different shoe than the Simples!


----------



## Speedah

I think you'll be fine with the 100s, the pitch isn't very steep on them at all. I've never tried them but I'm pretty sure a bunch of ladies on here live in their Simple 100s.


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> As a general rule of thumb, does velvet run slightly larger on every style?



The velvet Clichy 120 definitely ran larger than the patent for me.


----------



## Speedah

Do you know if the same is true for the Pigalle 120?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I don't know about the Pigalle.


----------



## buzzytoes

Serena I think the 100s are the perfect height. I have 100's and 120's and though I can walk in both I find the 100's much easier and much more comfortable.

Because I am an idiot and don't want to scroll back 100 pages how do the Activas run?? Laureen I think you said last time you took a half size up than normal? I have a tendency to think that the strappier the CL, the smaller your size will  be but I'm not really sure how true that is.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't have the Activa, but I believe they run very small, a full size.  I find that styles that are kind of like a peep toe mule (or some variation) run pretty small.


----------



## Chaneller

How about the Open Clic 120 in patent, size up _half_ a size or one _full_ size?



PS. Could someone please update the *1st message in this thread* with all the new shoe model names, or start a new (locked) thread with all current shoe models?
It would make the shoe name and size searching process a lot easier here.


----------



## javaboo

*buzzy*: Depending on the width of your foot you'll need to go at least 1/2 size up to 1 full size up on those. The larger sizes should go 1 full size up at least. I got 1/2 size up and I'm a 35 but I could have done one full size too. The front is pretty narrow.

*Chaneller*: I would say go 1/2 size up. They would probably fit the same as the VPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Java:*  how do VP and NP size differ again? ... I've never tried NPs


----------



## rdgldy

My suede lady gres ran TTS.


----------



## javaboo

*Naked*: NP usually runs 1/2 size smaller than VP. For example: I got my VP true to my US size so my NP are 1/2 size up from my US size. I would get the trash in my NP size which is 1/2 size up from my US size.


----------



## evilvietgirl

So I know it's a long shot, but what are the chances I can squeeze into these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Pump-Sz-34-5_W0QQitemZ190300508032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190300508032&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1240%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

I'm a 35.5 in YSL tributes. The simples are suppose to be TTS, so it's prolly not going to work :/


----------



## lilmissb

^Probably not unfortunately. Simples run TTS or half size up.


----------



## evilvietgirl

^ *Sigh* That pink color is so hot! Looks like I have to wait for a 36 to pop up


----------



## Blueberry12

What about the Fontanete?

I am thinking of getting a Fontanete 120mm pink python impero.



It´s aviable in 37,5.


I have 37 in Ron Rons.


Thanx.


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> What about the Fontanete?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a Fontanete 120mm pink python impero.
> 
> 
> 
> It´s aviable in 37,5.
> 
> 
> I have 37 in Ron Rons.
> 
> 
> Thanx.



I think it will be too big.  Most people take Fontanetes in their VP size.  I think you'd likely be a 36.5 or 37 (at the most) in the Fontanete.


----------



## fmd914

Blueberry - You may actually be okay in the Fontanete python.  I have two pairs and in both I went with my patent VP size.  I could have went a little larger.  The slits on the toes are the tricky part.  Some people had to go a full size up from their US size b/c their toes poked through the slits.  If you search the forum about this time last year you should find posts.  They are a little more narrow at the front than the VPs.

naked - I take the same size in both VP and NP.  I have a very narrow heel and don't really have a problem with strap slippage on the NP.  I could see if someone did not have a narrow heel 0.5 size up may be more comfortable.  I have a slightly wide foot at the base, but narrow heel.  Yucky feet!

Buzzy for my Activas I went with my VP sizing and for some reason it works for me. But I agree with Laureen that most people prefer a full size up in this shoe.


----------



## Blueberry12

fmd914 said:


> Blueberry - You may actually be okay in the Fontanete python. I have two pairs and in both I went with my patent VP size. I could have went a little larger. The slits on the toes are the tricky part. Some people had to go a full size up from their US size b/c their toes poked through the slits. If you search the forum about this time last year you should find posts. They are a little more narrow at the front than the VP.


 



"poked through the slits"




Maybe it´s better to get the Declics.

 I can´t try them on before buying...



No problems with the slits if I get the Declics.




But thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> I think it will be too big. Most people take Fontanetes in their VP size. I think you'd likely be a 36.5 or 37 (at the most) in the Fontanete.


 

So the VP`s would be too big in 37 1/2 too I guess.

What a pity.

There is a lovely pair on Ebay.


----------



## Blueberry12

And what about the TWISTOCHAT ?


Thanx.


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> And what about the TWISTOCHAT ?
> 
> 
> Thanx.



I personally have not tried this style on, but I heard that the Twistochat (120mm, right?) runs like the Pigalle 120, which many ladies have to size down for.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> I personally have not tried this style on, but I heard that the Twistochat (120mm, right?) runs like the Pigalle 120, which many ladies have to size down for.


 


What a pity , the ones on the Ebay are size 7.

They would be big.

I have no luck.

I guess it ´s best to get the Declics in 7,5.


----------



## javaboo

Yes the Twistochat runs like the Pigalle. I remember *LVPiggy *who is normally a size 36 sized down to a 35 for her Twistochats. I would have to say you'll have to size down 1 full size to 1/2 size down for your Twistochat 120 depending on the width of your foot.


----------



## noah8077

Crap, I guess they are out of the question for me too then.  Thanks javaboo!


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> Yes the Twistochat runs like the Pigalle. I remember *LVPiggy *who is normally a size 36 sized down to a 35 for her Twistochats. I would have to say you'll have to size down 1 full size to 1/2 size down for your Twistochat 120 depending on the width of your foot.


 

Thanx.


----------



## singtong

37.5 MM and rolando

yoyo zeppa 38.

would the NP patent be too big in 38.5?

thanks


----------



## buzzytoes

javaboo said:


> *buzzy*: Depending on the width of your foot you'll need to go at least 1/2 size up to 1 full size up on those. The larger sizes should go 1 full size up at least. I got 1/2 size up and I'm a 35 but I could have done one full size too. The front is pretty narrow.
> 
> *Chaneller*: I would say go 1/2 size up. They would probably fit the same as the VPs.


 
So if I take a 40 in decolletes do you think 40.5 would be too big for the activas?? I am a little worried now because I noticed the seller of the 39s has a pair of 40.5  as well but the photos are the same in both auctions. You can tell because the inner sole is messed up on one of the shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

buzzytoes said:


> So if I take a 40 in decolletes do you think 40.5 would be too big for the activas?? I am a little worried now because I noticed the seller of the 39s has a pair of 40.5  as well but the photos are the same in both auctions. You can tell because the inner sole is messed up on one of the shoes.


I think you could do a 40.5.  Since it doesn't have a closed back, you don't have to worry about heel slippage, so you'll probably be fine.


----------



## javaboo

buzzytoes said:


> So if I take a 40 in decolletes do you think 40.5 would be too big for the activas?? I am a little worried now because I noticed the seller of the 39s has a pair of 40.5  as well but the photos are the same in both auctions. You can tell because the inner sole is messed up on one of the shoes.



Like Laureen said 40.5 would be ok. Honestly the front is really narrow on the shoe. I just tried my on again and have to say the top strap (1 out of 3, furthest from your toes) is the one that is giving me problems.


----------



## taydev

Blueberry12 said:


> What about the Fontanete?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a Fontanete 120mm pink python impero.
> 
> 
> 
> It´s aviable in 37,5.
> 
> 
> I have 37 in Ron Rons.
> 
> 
> Thanx.


 i have the fontanetes and i had to go half a size down from my ron rons


----------



## Blueberry12

taydev said:


> i have the fontanetes and i had to go half a size down from my ron rons


 

Thanx.

I´ll skip them.

I´ve also heard that they are uncomfortable.



But they look very lovely.


----------



## taydev

^^true, there can be some piggy toe rubbingush:


----------



## buzzytoes

Java do you have problems with the toes hanging out on the Activas? I've only ever really noticed it in pics of the nightcages but I wonder if the same problem might happen with the Activas since they're strappy.


----------



## javaboo

*Buzzy*: My toes doesn't hang out of my Activas but I'm sure it will if your size is too small. The straps are big/thick enough to hide it though.


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> 37.5 MM and rolando
> 
> yoyo zeppa 38.
> 
> would the NP patent be too big in 38.5?
> 
> thanks




I think so... I think you'd be a 38 at most in the NP.


----------



## cl addict

I realize this has probably been answered about 50 times, but i've flipped through about 10 pages and haven't gotten the answer yet, so I'm going to ask one more time  My apologies 

If I wear the Pigalle 100s in a 41 in the black kid leather, would you suggest I get the patent in a 41.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, I would stick with the 41.


----------



## cl addict

laureenthemean said:


> ^^No, I would stick with the 41.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Blueberry12

taydev said:


> ^^true, there can be some piggy toe rubbingush:


 


Yes, I´ve read that thread.

So sad.

I think the Fontanetes look stunning, but imagining that toe problems others mentioned...


----------



## marusenka

Ladies, how Tigresse wedges run? I`m looking for this model, could you help with sizing? (US 8.5, Ron Ron 9) TIA!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

If I have Ron Ron´s in size 37 and they fit , would 37,5 work too or would they be very big?

As I know some people get them tts and some size up 1/2 size.



The toebox is a bit tight on the 37 , but not that much that they don´t fit.

The Paris boutique has Python Ron Ron´s in size 37,5 , but not in size 37...

Or it´s better to get the Declics in size 37,5? Bigger chance that they fit perfectly?

( Size 37 would be too small in Declics I think but the Declics are aviable in both size 37 and 37,5.)

Which one is more comfy?  Ron Ron´s or Declics?


Thanx.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I went up a full size in my Ron Rons. I might have been able to do a half, but they are really comfy at a full. You might be able to swing the 37.5.



*Does anyone know how the Gattacas run?*


----------



## Blueberry12

JetSetGo! said:


> I went up a full size in my Ron Rons. I might have been able to do a half, but they are really comfy at a full. You might be able to swing the 37.5.


 

Thanx.


I think I´ll get them then.

I think the Declic 120 would be too high for me.


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies,

I know helmuts run large but I'm trying to figure out how large and *what size to get*.

My US shoe size is a *7.5* but my feet are wide and I have weird toes.  I usually size 1 full size up in CL and add an insole footpad.
I tried on the helmet in a size 38 at Saks Off Fifth but it was way too big.  I could stick two fingers in the back of the shoe.  I'm thinking *I should get a 37*?  Here are my sizes for my other Louboutins:

Patent Rolandos: 38.5
Very Croise: 38.5 w/footpad
O My Slingback: 38.5 (or 39 w/footpad)
Palace Zeppa: 38
Decollete: 38.5 or 39 (depends on material)
VP, NP: 38.5 w/footpad
Architek: 38.5
Miss Boxe: 38
Peanut: 38.5
Altadama: 39
Hyper Prive: 39 w/footpad & heelgrips
Declics: 38.5 or 39 w/footpad

TIA


----------



## fmd914

peachi - You appear to wear the same sizes as me (except for the patent rolando) and have a similar foot.  In the black jazz helmut and pony helmut (not the New Helmuts) I have a 37 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## peachi521

fmd914 said:


> peachi - You appear to wear the same sizes as me (except for the patent rolando) and have a similar foot.  In the black jazz helmut and pony helmut (not the New Helmuts) I have a 37 and they fit perfectly.



Thanks !  What size are you in the rolandos?  I almost purchased them in a size 39 but I ended up getting the 38.5 because the S.A. told me they made the shoe wider for this season!

And thanks for the helmut info...btw, what size do you wear in new helmuts?

*sigh* there's a pair of black jazz helmuts on ebay for a great price in a 36.5!  Oh well...


----------



## cl addict

Hi guys!! Appreciate your opinions here...

I've FINALLY found somewhere that carries nude/camel kid pigalle 100s. Unfortunately, 41 is my ideal size, but they only have a 40.5 or 41.5... UGH!! For those of you with Pigalles, which would you recommend? I can get into the 40.5 but they're a little tight, and maybe get them stretched? Or the 41.5 and use some pads?

Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

They always recommend at the boutiques to go tighter with the Pigalles. Otherwise your feel are not secure in them &#8211; they do not offer a lot of support. I would go with the 40.5


----------



## lilmissb

cl addict said:


> Hi guys!! Appreciate your opinions here...
> 
> I've FINALLY found somewhere that carries nude/camel kid pigalle 100s. Unfortunately, 41 is my ideal size, but they only have a 40.5 or 41.5... UGH!! For those of you with Pigalles, which would you recommend? I can get into the 40.5 but they're a little tight, and maybe get them stretched? Or the 41.5 and use some pads?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry to go OT but are they nude or camel? I've been searching for nude 100's for a while so if you could share your source I'd appreciate it. I can't walk in the nude 120's at Madison & Horatio


----------



## julies*shoes

cl addict said:


> Hi guys!! Appreciate your opinions here...
> 
> I've FINALLY found somewhere that carries nude/camel kid pigalle 100s. Unfortunately, 41 is my ideal size, but they only have a 40.5 or 41.5... UGH!! For those of you with Pigalles, which would you recommend? I can get into the 40.5 but they're a little tight, and maybe get them stretched? Or the 41.5 and use some pads?
> 
> Thanks


 
I agree with Jet, go with the 40.5.  The kid Pigalle will streatch and you would probably walk out of the 41.5.


----------



## CLGirl

Could anyone tell me the big differences between Ginevra and Babel boots.  I searched and I guess size wise Ginevra are a bit smaller.  Other than that what are the differences?


----------



## javaboo

*CLGirl*: I think someone said the shaft is bigger on the Ginevras too. Also the toe shape is different.


----------



## marusenka

marusenka said:


> Ladies, how Tigresse wedges run? I`m looking for this model, could you help with sizing? (US 8.5, Ron Ron 9) TIA!!!


 
Anyone?


----------



## rilokiley

^ I haven't tried it on, but I'd probably go with a 39.


----------



## laureenthemean

CLGirl said:


> Could anyone tell me the big differences between Ginevra and Babel boots.  I searched and I guess size wise Ginevra are a bit smaller.  Other than that what are the differences?


The Ginevra also has a hidden platform and the Babel doesn't.


----------



## joindc

Can someone help me with decolzep sizing...I'm trying to figure out if I can fit into a 39 or 39.5 in the patent decolzep... I wear a 39 in New Simples and Rolandos and a 38.5 in decoltissmos.  Also, I've been eying this mismatched pair- one shoe is a 39 the other is a 39.5...does anyone have experience with that?  Is that too weird?


----------



## javaboo

*joindc*: I found the patent version to be looser than the leather ones. I would go with the 39. For the mismatched ones I would be great if one of your foot is better than the other.


----------



## julies*shoes

If it helps, I am a 40 in almost everything Louboutin, but I have to take a 40.5 in the Decollete and Decollete Zeppa, especially the patent versions.


----------



## lilmissb

Ballerinas, wanted to confirm sizing on these. Looking at a coupe which are TTS. My blue glittarts have been bought :cry:  Of the TTS one is pony hair and the other is paillettes. Will the fit? Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I got mine TTS (35 US)


----------



## Straight-Laced

*marusenka* I've just ordered the tiger wedges, sling-back style, in a size 38.  My US size is 8.
If this is the style you're referring to, net-a-porter suggests going up a size if you're between sizes, so you should go for the 39.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks java! Yay I can get mine TTS then....


----------



## CLGirl

Thank you Javaboo and Laureen.  I appreciate the info.  Sounds like the ginevra will work better in that case.


----------



## meggyg8r

marusenka said:


> Anyone?



They only come in whole sizes so I think 39 is your best bet.  38 will be much too small and I would think a 40 would be much too big.


----------



## scarlettsole

Hey ladies I have a quick question ... I own a pair of Simple 100's that are a size 40 and I've really been wanting a pair of New Helmut pumps and was wondering what size to get. I see that the previous versions of the Helmut run big anyone know if this is still true with the new version. 

Oh and this is my second pair of Louboutin's ... I bought my first pair last month (after wanting some forever) and man are they addictive. No more until I graduate ... maybe. lol.


----------



## javaboo

*Scarlettsole*: People have been getting the New Helmut in their US size. It does not run large like the regular Helmuts.


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks!!


----------



## scarlettsole

I don't live near a store that sells CLs so I have buy this pair on line. (I was in Chicago for a conference when I got my first pair.) I found them at Barneys and they of course don't have a 40 in the New Helmuts. 

They do have a 40.5 ... do you guys think they might work since they do have a strong point at the toes? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ What is your normal US size?


----------



## joindc

Thanks *javaboo* and *julies*shoes*!! 


ps *julies*shoes *I LOVE the pair in your avatar!!


----------



## scarlettsole

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ What is your normal US size?



In normal (aka not "fancy" expensive shoes lol) I wear a US 9 or sometimes a 9.5. I only have one other pair of CL shoes and they are simple 100's and I wear a size 40 in those. 

The more expensive the shoe the bigger my foot is ... haha.  I have Burberrys that are a size 40, though I do have some Pradas that are a 39. Go figure. I guess there's just a lot of variability in the fit of the shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

Can anyone tell me how the Altibooty runs?  TIA!


----------



## javaboo

scarlettsole said:


> In normal (aka not "fancy" expensive shoes lol) I wear a US 9 or sometimes a 9.5. I only have one other pair of CL shoes and they are simple 100's and I wear a size 40 in those.
> 
> The more expensive the shoe the bigger my foot is ... haha.  I have Burberrys that are a size 40, though I do have some Pradas that are a 39. Go figure. I guess there's just a lot of variability in the fit of the shoes.



*scarlettsole*: You should be going with a size 39 or 39.5 depending if you have wide feet or not. They run true to your US size.

*Laureen*: I haven't tried them on but I think people said they ran small by 1/2 size. I'm also thinking it should be similar to your Alti Pumps you got.


----------



## marusenka

*rilokiley,*
*Straight-Laced,*
*meggyg8r,*

Thanks for your help, ladies!!!  I only need to find my size now. Net-a-porte promises for a new stock soon...


----------



## marusenka

Straight-Laced said:


> *marusenka* I've just ordered the tiger wedges, sling-back style, in a size 38. My US size is 8.
> If this is the style you're referring to, net-a-porter suggests going up a size if you're between sizes, so you should go for the 39.


 
May I ask you to post modelling pics after you get it? I went crazy about these wedges...


----------



## scarlettsole

*javaboo *

Thanks so much for your help! I went ahead and ordered a 39 ... I figure if they are a tad small they should probably stretch a bit. Seems that in that style it may be better for them to be a little tight anyway. Thanks again, i'm so glad I found this forum!


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> *scarlettsole*: You should be going with a size 39 or 39.5 depending if you have wide feet or not. They run true to your US size.
> 
> *Laureen*: I haven't tried them on but I think people said they ran small by 1/2 size. I'm also thinking it should be similar to your Alti Pumps you got.


Thank you.


----------



## shopaholic11

does anyone know how sizing of New Simples are relative to Very Prives (patent)?
I'm a 41 in New Simples, if that helps


----------



## labellavita27

Hey do any of you girls have the patent pigalle in 120? if you do how is the sizing? the SA told me it varies by shoe? I tried on a 39.5 in the regular leather pigalle's in 100. Anyone know? and are they walkable?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If the 39.5 in the 100s fit, you probably need 39 in the 120s.  I find them pretty hard to walk in, but it depends on how practiced you are in walking in 5-inch heels.


----------



## labellavita27

I can walk fine in the vp's and the 120 declics. i saw them at the store and they look high i tried on the 100's which are fine to walk in but the appearance of the 120's are better...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Walking in 120s with a platform is totally different in my experience.  I am fine in VPs and the Declics, but I still struggle with Pigalle 120 and Clichy 120.  I'm sure you can manage, though!


----------



## labellavita27

I have to try them on. All those celebs make it look so easy! you probably are right!


----------



## javaboo

shopaholic11 said:


> does anyone know how sizing of New Simples are relative to Very Prives (patent)?
> I'm a 41 in New Simples, if that helps



*Shop*: For me I would be the same size as my New Simples but I'm in a smaller size range. I would say people have 1/2 sized up from their US size for the larger sizes.



labellavita27 said:


> Hey do any of you girls have the patent pigalle in 120? if you do how is the sizing? the SA told me it varies by shoe? I tried on a 39.5 in the regular leather pigalle's in 100. Anyone know? and are they walkable?



*labellavita*: You should get them about 1/2 size smaller than your US size. If you are Pigalle 100 you should be about a 39 in the 120s. They are hard to walk on than the 100s but some girls here have walked all over town in them.


----------



## shopaholic11

thanks javaboo! 

if there are any ladies that have VPs in the larger sizes and have knowledge about them relative to the New Simples, that would be great


----------



## schwinn3

Anyone know how the camo flats run?  Are they TTS/half size up?  I'm assuming they're just like the ballerinas/graffitis which say to go either tts or 1/2 size up, just want to confirm.   Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^schwinn, java got them TTS so being on the smaller end that's what I went for. Hey they can always be resold if they don't fit...also I tried oth 35.5 and 36 in graffiti flats and I was fine.


----------



## schwinn3

Well, I'm actually a 36/6US and was hoping for a 36, but it was either 35.5 or 36.5 and reading that a few people went either tts or 1/2 size up, I went with the 36.5.  Hopefully it's not big...and if it is, I hope it's not so big that it makes my feet look long against my short frame, lol!


----------



## lilmissb

^Nothing a pair of heel grips or toe pads won't fix!!!  Better than going half size down!


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks, that is true...I just don't want the flats to make my feet look long, lol!  I'm barely 5ft tall!

Does anyone know how these run, are they the som1 that were mentioned in the deals chat thread?


----------



## lilmissb

^wow, I've never seen an olive coloured one before! I think they fit like clichys?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that is the consensus.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

can i enquire about Lady gres sizing please?


----------



## lilmissb

^For me LG's would be TTS 35.5. But carlinha has them in a 35.5 and she's usually a half size bigger than me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^For me LG's would be TTS 35.5. But carlinha has them in a 35.5 and she's usually a half size bigger than me.


 
Thanks! 

anyone of the larger sized breed want to chime in??


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> can i enquire about Lady gres sizing please?


I think the girls around our size usually take their VP size.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I think the girls around our size usually take their VP size.


 
thanks laureen! i thought so i just wanted to check


----------



## rilokiley

^ I agree with *laureen* about taking your VP size


----------



## joindc

How do the graffiti pigalles run?  Not the suede ones but the plain leather...


TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

joindc said:


> How do the graffiti pigalles run?  Not the suede ones but the plain leather...
> 
> 
> TIA!



You're talking about the 100mm, right?  They are TTS for the most part unless you have wide feet (then 1/2 size up).

ETA: looking at your signature, I don't think you'd be the same size in the Decollete and the Pigalle 100.  If you're definitely a 39 in the Decollete, you'd probably be a 38.5 in the Pigalle 100.


----------



## hya_been

laureenthemean said:


> I think the girls around our size usually take their VP size.



I've heard that Lady gres are a tad wider than VPs so 0.5 a size down from VP size might work too.


----------



## CLGirl

Hi, I wanted some opinions please.  Two of my HGs are on ebay.  The nude vp palliettes and the brown glittarts.  Both are in a 39. 

 I generally wear a 38 in regular leather vps and a 38.5 in patent vps.  

 I've been eyeing them for a long time and haven't seen any other sizes come up.  Do you guys think it's worth it to get them?  Would I be able to pad 1/2 to 1 size up?  Or do you think I should wait for my correct size?
TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I personally would wait for the right size.  It's very frustrating when shoes are too big.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Laureen.  Yeah, I guess that's why I've been watching them for so long but haven't bought them.  I just can't see spending so much if they don't fit quite right.  Though I hear about girls putting those toe pads in.  I guess I'll just have to hope they show up in the right size.

Since you're here, I was also going back and forth between the roccia vp with the burgundy tip (which I don't know if I'll ever find)  or going ahead and getting it with the red tip from a boutique.  What are your opinions on those two tips?


----------



## CLGirl

It seems like in the pics I've seen the python on the burgundy tip shoes is a little darker/tanner than the python on the red tip shoes???


----------



## poppyseed

Hi girls, I am thinking of the Lace VPs that are ebay right now, they're size 37 1/2, I haven't got many other pairs to compare to, but recently got the Formentera in 38 and it's TTS for me - do you think the 38 1/2 would be too small..?
Thank you!
PS asked the seller for the insole, got a reply she can't find her tape measure...


----------



## Issaeryn16

Hi everybody, new member old lover of CLs. I'm thinking of finally buying my first pairs and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how the sizing runs in the Gold Libelles and in the leather Scissor Girls? I'm a true US size 8.

Thanks!!


----------



## thomalm

Hi everyone, I am a US size 8.5 and I am trying to decide between 39.5 and 40 for Joli Noued slides (4in).  Any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## rilokiley

thomalm said:


> Hi everyone, I am a US size 8.5 and I am trying to decide between 39.5 and 40 for Joli Noued slides (4in).  Any suggestions?  TIA



This style runs notoriously small... I'd go with the 40 to be safe.


----------



## rilokiley

Issaeryn16 said:


> Hi everybody, new member old lover of CLs. I'm thinking of finally buying my first pairs and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how the sizing runs in the Gold Libelles and in the leather Scissor Girls? I'm a true US size 8.
> 
> Thanks!!



Not sure about the Libelles.

As for the Scissor Girls, most people take them TTS.  Do you know your size in any other CL's?


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> Hi girls, I am thinking of the Lace VPs that are ebay right now, they're size 37 1/2, I haven't got many other pairs to compare to, but recently got the Formentera in 38 and it's TTS for me - do you think the 38 1/2 would be too small..?
> Thank you!
> PS asked the seller for the insole, got a reply she can't find her tape measure...



Is Formentera the wedge?

If you're normally a US 8, the 37.5 VP may be too small unless you have very narrow feet.  Satin also does not stretch as much as kid or suede.


----------



## rilokiley

CLGirl said:


> Thanks Laureen.  Yeah, I guess that's why I've been watching them for so long but haven't bought them.  I just can't see spending so much if they don't fit quite right.  Though I hear about girls putting those toe pads in.  I guess I'll just have to hope they show up in the right size.
> 
> Since you're here, I was also going back and forth between the roccia vp with the burgundy tip (which I don't know if I'll ever find)  or going ahead and getting it with the red tip from a boutique.  What are your opinions on those two tips?



I think both red and burgundy tips are nice, but I would wait for the one you really want.  It is a lot of money to spend on something you're not completely in love with.  I think the burgundy tips are nicer


----------



## poppyseed

rilokiley said:


> Is Formentera the wedge?
> 
> If you're normally a US 8, the 37.5 VP may be too small unless you have very narrow feet.  Satin also does not stretch as much as kid or suede.



Yes Formentera is a wedge / espadrille...I don't think I have narrow feet, in fact I sometimes have a problem with strappy shoes as they can be tight around my foot...so I guess I'll just leave these


----------



## ylime

Any chance I could make the Alti 160 in a 39.5 work for me if my VPs are a 39? ush:


----------



## ylime

Issaeryn16 said:


> Hi everybody, new member old lover of CLs. I'm thinking of finally buying my first pairs and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how the sizing runs in the Gold Libelles and in the leather Scissor Girls? I'm a true US size 8.
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm an US 8, and my Scissor Girls are a 38.5. They fit, but are a bit loose at the heel (heel grips solved the problem). If I had gotten the 38, the toebox would've been too tight.


----------



## rilokiley

ylime said:


> Any chance I could make the Alti 160 in a 39.5 work for me if my VPs are a 39? ush:



I think it would be too big.  *Laureen* would know for sure though, as she is more similar in sizing to you and has the Alti 160


----------



## laureenthemean

ylime said:


> Any chance I could make the Alti 160 in a 39.5 work for me if my VPs are a 39? ush:


For me, the Alti 160 runs about the same as my VP.  My Altis are 1/2 size big, but it's doable b/c the pitch of the shoe makes it so that the heel doesn't really slip off your feet, KWIM?


----------



## thomalm

I am a US 8.5 and the Lola Patent Pumps 39.5 fits perfect (but way too tall for me)
In Mostique I bought a 39.5 but could have/ probably should have gotten 39.


----------



## Blueberry12

How do these run?








Thanx.


----------



## Nieners

How do Margaritas run? I am a 39.5 in Decolletes, and heard I need a 38.5 for Champus, but the Margaritas are a sz 37.... I don't even know why I'm asking but it's worth the try


----------



## julies*shoes

Blueberry12 said:


> How do these run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.


 
They fit like the non-platform Decollete.  I am a size 40 in almost every Louboutin, but I had to go up to 40.5 in these shoes. The 40 pinched my toes too much but I do have a wide foot.


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> How do Margaritas run? I am a 39.5 in Decolletes, and heard I need a 38.5 for Champus, but the Margaritas are a sz 37.... I don't even know why I'm asking but it's worth the try



I would probably go with a 39.


----------



## Blueberry12

julies*shoes said:


> They fit like the non-platform Decollete. I am a size 40 in almost every Louboutin, but I had to go up to 40.5 in these shoes. The 40 pinched my toes too much but I do have a wide foot.


 
Thanx.


----------



## Issaeryn16

rilokiley said:


> Not sure about the Libelles.
> 
> As for the Scissor Girls, most people take them TTS.  Do you know your size in any other CL's?



Haven't actually gone and tried any other styles yet. Might have to stop by Saks and do some trying on. All the while reallly trying not to actually buy them lol



ylime said:


> I'm an US 8, and my Scissor Girls are a 38.5. They fit, but are a bit loose at the heel (heel grips solved the problem). If I had gotten the 38, the toebox would've been too tight.




That's absolutely great, thanks!!! *hugs you guys for your help*


----------



## thoang0705

I've done searches but I'm finding different responses.
I'm a US 6 (sometimes 5.5 in sandals/pumps).  I have..

patent decolletes 36.5 (heavy padding to fit though but toebox is perfect)
patent ron rons 36.5 (heaving padding to fit)
metallic ron rons 36 (perfect fit)
patent pigalle 70mm 36 (probably could've gone 1/2 size down)

Do I stay TTS for suede rolandos or would I have to pad heavily for half size up?


----------



## corsie

Hi ladies! Do you think I could do a 35 in python declics 120? I'm hoping that they will stretch, but I am worried about the Declic toebox.  

I take a 35 in Simples, 35.5 in VPs, 34.5/35 in Pigalle 120, 36 in Decolletes and Rolandos with a bit of heel slippage.


----------



## LavenderIce

corsie said:


> Hi ladies! Do you think I could do a 35 in python declics 120? I'm hoping that they will stretch, but I am worried about the Declic toebox.
> 
> I take a 35 in Simples, 35.5 in VPs, 34.5/35 in Pigalle 120, 36 in Decolletes and Rolandos with a bit of heel slippage.


 
Depends on the width of your foot, but based on your Decollete and Rolando sizing, it looks like they might be tight.


----------



## rilokiley

thoang0705 said:


> I've done searches but I'm finding different responses.
> I'm a US 6 (sometimes 5.5 in sandals/pumps).  I have..
> 
> patent decolletes 36.5 (heavy padding to fit though but toebox is perfect)
> patent ron rons 36.5 (heaving padding to fit)
> metallic ron rons 36 (perfect fit)
> patent pigalle 70mm 36 (probably could've gone 1/2 size down)
> 
> Do I stay TTS for suede rolandos or would I have to pad heavily for half size up?



Since it's suede, I think you'd be ok with a 36.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

corsie said:


> Hi ladies! Do you think I could do a 35 in python declics 120? I'm hoping that they will stretch, but I am worried about the Declic toebox.
> 
> I take a 35 in Simples, 35.5 in VPs, 34.5/35 in Pigalle 120, 36 in Decolletes and Rolandos with a bit of heel slippage.



corsie - I take a 36.5 in both Decolletes and Declic 120 - I have small feet like yours.  The 35 may be a bit tight. I take a US6/36 for most of my non CL's and many of my CLs).


----------



## corsie

Thanks Lav and LouboutinNerd! I was hoping that the python might stretch out and be roomier but oh well.


----------



## thoang0705

rilokiley said:


> Since it's suede, I think you'd be ok with a 36.



Would it be too loose if I got a 36.5?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'd assume a 36.5 would be as loose as your Decolletes.


----------



## nillacobain

How Cataribbon espadrilles run? TIA


----------



## lilmissb

Has anyone got the decollete 868 and 328 in different sizes or are you all taking them in the same size? I'm a bit worried about getting the 868 in 35.5 as I did try on a 328 in 36 they were snug with just enough toe room. Chances are even if the 868's are running a bit big I couldn't fit a 35.5 could I?


----------



## cl addict

Hi guys, I hate to re-post a question that's prob asked a million times, but I just can't find a clear answer when I searched. 

How do VPs run? I'm a 41 in Simple 100s, 40.5 in Pigalle 100s... 

Would I be similar in a VP?

THANK YOU


----------



## ladyjazz620

Hi Everyone!  I would like to know if anyone knows how the sizing is for these shoes.  I have the Jolie Noeuds Dorcets in a 38.  This is a sling and is super cute but I was curious about sizing.  I haven't seen this style of the Jolies.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/Never_Worn_Louboutin_Pink_Satin_size_38


----------



## joindc

Hi all- does anyone know if the python Rolandos fit any differently than the kid leather ones?  I have the kid leather in a 39 and its slightly too small and found the pythons in a 40 but think they'd be too big...


----------



## javaboo

thoang0705 said:


> I've done searches but I'm finding different responses.
> I'm a US 6 (sometimes 5.5 in sandals/pumps).  I have..
> 
> patent decolletes 36.5 (heavy padding to fit though but toebox is perfect)
> patent ron rons 36.5 (heaving padding to fit)
> metallic ron rons 36 (perfect fit)
> patent pigalle 70mm 36 (probably could've gone 1/2 size down)
> 
> Do I stay TTS for suede rolandos or would I have to pad heavily for half size up?



*Thoang*: A lot of people when TTS with their suede Rolandos. You might be able to make them work if you have short toes.



corsie said:


> Hi ladies! Do you think I could do a 35 in python declics 120? I'm hoping that they will stretch, but I am worried about the Declic toebox.
> 
> I take a 35 in Simples, 35.5 in VPs, 34.5/35 in Pigalle 120, 36 in Decolletes and Rolandos with a bit of heel slippage.



*Corsie*: How you doing?  We are about the same size so I'll tell you my experience with the Declic. The 35 are good on my smaller feet but on my bigger feet they are touching the tip (I kinda have long toes). If the 35s were stretched out it would feel better but my toes are still touching the top. I have the 35.5 in suede and those fit fine (my toes don't touch the top) except I might have to put an insole in my smaller foot. 



cl addict said:


> Hi guys, I hate to re-post a question that's prob asked a million times, but I just can't find a clear answer when I searched.
> 
> How do VPs run? I'm a 41 in Simple 100s, 40.5 in Pigalle 100s...
> 
> Would I be similar in a VP?
> 
> THANK YOU



*Addict*: The VPs run TTS or 1/2 size up. I would say you should 1/2 size up from your US size because you are in the larger size range. I'm assuming you're a 40 US and should take at least a 40.5 US. 



ladyjazz620 said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to know if anyone knows how the sizing is for these shoes. I have the Jolie Noeuds Dorcets in a 38. This is a sling and is super cute but I was curious about sizing. I haven't seen this style of the Jolies. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thedesignerswapshop/items/Never_Worn_Louboutin_Pink_Satin_size_38



*LadyJazz*: Link doesn't work anymore but I would say the sling probably run a bit smaller than the JND. Those are similar to the slide without the sling and most people went at least 1/2 size up in those.



joindc said:


> Hi all- does anyone know if the python Rolandos fit any differently than the kid leather ones? I have the kid leather in a 39 and its slightly too small and found the pythons in a 40 but think they'd be too big...



*Joindc*: They should fit the same as regular Rolandos. I guess I'll just note that this season's Rolando have been cut a little differently but should be about the same.


----------



## Attirant

i want to know if "Fontanete Python" is true to size? or shall i get size bigger or smaller?


----------



## rilokiley

Attirant said:


> i want to know if "Fontanete Python" is true to size? or shall i get size bigger or smaller?



People generally take their VP size in the Fontanete, so it depends- some people go TTS, some 1/2 size up.

What is your US size?  Do you have any other CL's to compare?  Narrow or wide feet?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Attirant said:


> i want to know if "Fontanete Python" is true to size? or shall i get size bigger or smaller?



I went 1/2 size up when I got them - I am a US6 normally, and my python fontanettes I got in a 36.5 - my feet are average width. I could have gone TTS, but they would have bit a bit snug.


----------



## javaboo

Attirant said:


> i want to know if "Fontanete Python" is true to size? or shall i get size bigger or smaller?



I tried them true to size and they were a little short, I think 1/2 size up would be the best fit for these. They do kinda run like the VP so if you're worry get your vp size.


----------



## corsie

javaboo said:


> *Corsie*: How you doing?  We are about the same size so I'll tell you my experience with the Declic. The 35 are good on my smaller feet but on my bigger feet they are touching the tip (I kinda have long toes). If the 35s were stretched out it would feel better but my toes are still touching the top. I have the 35.5 in suede and those fit fine (my toes don't touch the top) except I might have to put an insole in my smaller foot.



Thanks for sharing Java! I have long toes too! Does it hurt when your toes touch the tip and what sort of insole do you use? I think I will probably have to get a 36 (I'm probably half a size bigger) but I wonder if heel grips will be enough. I'm just afraid of python stretching out too much but I suppose that won't affect the length of the toebox.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hey ladies, I'm here for my reality check. If I'm 39.5 in Declic, could I make a 40 glittart ron ron work? The 39. 5 declic will probably have some heel slippage later on as they are nappa and will stretch eventually, but are good so far. Trenduet on the bay has the glittart ron rons I'm likin...
thanks!


----------



## aznkat25

Hi girls, currently shopping for my first pair!
Been trying to research the sizing, but I'm just getting very confused.
I'm normally a 7.5 for most brands, average width.

So should I go with?:
Simple 100 -1/2 size up (38)
VP -tts or 1/2 size up (38)
Ron Ron -tts or 1/2 size up (38)
Iowa -1 size up (38.5)

thanks!!


----------



## rilokiley

aznkat25 said:


> Hi girls, currently shopping for my first pair!
> Been trying to research the sizing, but I'm just getting very confused.
> I'm normally a 7.5 for most brands, average width.
> 
> So should I go with?:
> Simple 100 -1/2 size up (38)
> VP -tts or 1/2 size up (38)
> Ron Ron -tts or 1/2 size up (38)
> Iowa -1 size up (38.5)
> 
> thanks!!



I think you may need a 38.5 in the Ron Ron.

The Simple in 38 may need some stretching, but it should be ok.

VP and Iowa sounds right.


----------



## rilokiley

dreachick2384 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm here for my reality check. If I'm 39.5 in Declic, could I make a 40 glittart ron ron work? The 39. 5 declic will probably have some heel slippage later on as they are nappa and will stretch eventually, but are good so far. Trenduet on the bay has the glittart ron rons I'm likin...
> thanks!



hm you may need heel grips.

Do you know what your Decollete size is?


----------



## dreachick2384

I tried on patent decolletes at nm once, and I was good with either 39.5 or 40. 40 was best in width.


----------



## Speedah

Is there any way I can make a 41 in Scissor Girls work if I'm normally a 40.5 VP (but can do a 41 also)?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Speedah said:


> Is there any way I can make a 41 in Scissor Girls work if I'm normally a 40.5 VP (but can do a 41 also)?


 
I've heard you're supposed to go DOWN .5 from your VP n SG...


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yeah...me too...  There's a pair that is just gorgeous that I'm eyeing but they're a 41...


----------



## lilmissb

^Maybe Speedah. I should have TTS for my SG's (35.5) which is my VP size but I do have a 36 in the SG's and I've got heel grips and gell ball pads in them and they are ok. Not great cos it does annoy me when my foot sweats and it slips against the gel but it does the job. Best to find leather half soles to pad as they absorb sweat and don't slip.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Hmmm... I think I'm going to need to check the measurements again.  thank you, *Lilmiss*!


----------



## javaboo

corsie said:


> Thanks for sharing Java! I have long toes too! Does it hurt when your toes touch the tip and what sort of insole do you use? I think I will probably have to get a 36 (I'm probably half a size bigger) but I wonder if heel grips will be enough. I'm just afraid of python stretching out too much but I suppose that won't affect the length of the toebox.



*Corsie*: We are really close in size. I take a 35 in Simples, 35 in Pigalle 100, 35.5/36 in Decolletes, 35 in VP although I have one or two pairs of vp in 35.5 but after a while I have heel slippage. The Rolandos I feel better in a 36 but they have heel slippage, same as the Decollete in the 36. I haven't tried on the correct size for the Pigalle 120 yet but I would think I'm a size 34/34.5 in them. The 36 might be too big on you. The 35.5 was already ok with a tad bit of slippage.


----------



## lilmissb

Just for everyone's information regarding decollete 868 sizing, went into DJ's today and tried on the new season decolletes in nude and black. The black one I tried on in a 36 but it was slightly large on me! I could possibly do a 35.5 which is AMAZING as that would be TTS in decolletes which is almost unhheard of. I'm getting a 36 transferred in the nude to try on but I'm fearing maybe the same thing. I'll take some half pads with me. I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Have you tried the old Decolletes as well?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I tried the old 868 in a 36 and my left toes were a bit squishy but doable. The length was perfect on both feet. In the new one I could stick my pointer finger into the gap between my heel and the shoe. Weird!


----------



## corsie

*Lilmissb*, I agree that the new Decolletes run bigger! I'm a US 5.5, my old Decollete size is 36.5 but I can easily do a 36 in my new nudes, with a bit of heel slippage after a few wears! Hmm, I'll measure the insoles when I get home. :O 
*
Java*, there are no more 35.5s! Only 35 and 36 left, so I ordered the 36. At least I can exchange/return them if they don't fit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks corsie that'd help. Sounds like you're almost exactly my size! 

I know I'm devastated, I called Mount St & Montcomb and no one has 35.5 left!!! Of course now I decide it's def the right size no one has the nude decollete in 35.5 do they??? Grrrr, and next seasons ones will of course be a different size all together!!!

Question, Madame Claudes, are everyone taking them in their VP size, TTS, half size up or any other variation?


----------



## **shoelover**

can some1 please help me with sizing for lady gres ...i usually a size 36 in rolando's suede ..35.5 in declics suede...my middle toe is longer then my big toe..have slim feet so what size would i need 35.5 or 36? 
tia


----------



## lilmissb

^I think you'd need 35.5. I'm usually a US 35.5 and I'd need to do TTS in them.


----------



## Shainerocks

Does anyone know if the Leopard Flats that were on the Gilt Sale run TTS?


----------



## lilmissb

^I've been told ballerinas do for smaller sizes. I just bought camo flats TTS (35.5) so I hope they fit. Java got her ballerinas TTS (35).


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Does anyone know if the Leopard Flats that were on the Gilt Sale run TTS?



I am a US 6.5 and need CL flats in a 37.


----------



## Shainerocks

I don't know what to do now. The ballerinas are size 36. 
I own a pair of CL Mary Janes and they are size 36 but I heard that this leopard ballerinas run half size smaller..
Should I get them????


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> I don't know what to do now. The ballerinas are size 36.
> I own a pair of CL Mary Janes and they are size 36 but I heard that this leopard ballerinas run half size smaller..
> Should I get them????



I think they will be fine.  Smaller sizes are more TTS.  Is your US size a 5.5?


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks, go get 'em! Nothing some Petals won't solve!!! And they're oh so rare too!


----------



## I-shop

is 37.5 bretelle is good for me? i have a normal-wide toebox, Im a 37 for pigalle, yoyo zeppa, 38 decollete, 37.5 NP, simple pump.

Thanks!


----------



## maianh_8686

Does anyone know if the Scissors style run true to size or 1/2 size smaller? I'm sorry if this has been mentioned, I tried to look it up in the search thread but there were no results.  Someone please help.  Many thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

^Depends on your size. They don't run big they run TTS and some girls have them half size up. Mine should be TTS 35.5.


----------



## regeens

maianh_8686 said:


> Does anyone know if the Scissors style run true to size or 1/2 size smaller? I'm sorry if this has been mentioned, I tried to look it up in the search thread but there were no results. Someone please help. Many thanks.


 
Hello!  For me, they run 1/2 size bigger. My normal size in other brands is 37.  I had to go 37.5 in the Scissor Girls.  I'm normally a 37.5 in other CL styles except the decollete.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> I think they will be fine.  Smaller sizes are more TTS.  Is your US size a 5.5?




My US size is 6.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> My US size is 6.



If you can do a 36 in the Mad Mary, the leopard flats in a 36 should fit you fine.


----------



## marusenka

rilokiley said:


> I think you may need a 38.5 in the Ron Ron.


 
Sorry, let me say my opinion here. I`m US 38.5 and went 1/2 size in Ron Rons which fitted perfectly. 1 size up looked bigger than my foot and gave hills slippage. I wouldn`t recommend go 1 size up in Ron Rons!!!


----------



## rilokiley

marusenka said:


> Sorry, let me say my opinion here. I`m US 38.5 and went 1/2 size in Ron Rons which fitted perfectly. 1 size up looked bigger than my foot and gave hills slippage. I wouldn`t recommend go 1 size up in Ron Rons!!!



I am TTS in Ron Rons, others are 1/2 size up, and others are a full size up.  I do the best I can with the info given when giving sizing advice, and I think it is understood in a thread like this that when asking for advice, the people answering may not be right 100% of the time.

Because she is a US 7.5, I assumed her base CL size is a 38, and Ron Rons would be 1/2 size up from that.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think they run TTS or sometimes a half size large. I asked the question not too long ago. My true CL size is a 40.5 but I think I figured out for the SG I need a 40 or a 40.5 at the most.


----------



## Speedah

How do the Architeks run? Similar to the NP? I'm wondering if I can squeeze my boats into a 39.5....


----------



## rilokiley

Speedah said:


> How do the Architeks run? Similar to the NP? I'm wondering if I can squeeze my boats into a 39.5....



I think that will be too small, *Speedah*.


----------



## Speedah

That's what I thought. Thank you, *Rilo*! Would I take my NP size?


----------



## olialm1

I have no CL's! I'm interested in buying a nude pair of very prives but I am unsure of what size I need. I'm normally a 7-7.5 US and I have a pair of heels that are slingbacks in a 38 and fit fine. I also have wide feet, is this style really narrow? and would a 38 be fine? TIA!


----------



## CLGirl

Speedah my architeks and NPs are the same size


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thank you, *CLGirl*! I thought a 39.5 was a long shot...


----------



## nillacobain

How Menorcas (espadrilles style with low wedge) run? Can I go a full size up from my true non-designer shoes?


----------



## rilokiley

olialm1 said:


> I have no CL's! I'm interested in buying a nude pair of very prives but I am unsure of what size I need. I'm normally a 7-7.5 US and I have a pair of heels that are slingbacks in a 38 and fit fine. I also have wide feet, is this style really narrow? and would a 38 be fine? TIA!




I think you would probably be a 38.  You might need to stretch out the toebox a little though.

The Very Prive is not especially narrow compared to other CL's, but CL's are more narrow than most American designers.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> If you can do a 36 in the Mad Mary, the leopard flats in a 36 should fit you fine.



I haven' tried the Mad Mary on but I think I'm going to place that order for my ballerinas. 
Thanks to all for your feedback!!


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks corsie that'd help. Sounds like you're almost exactly my size!
> 
> I know I'm devastated, I called Mount St & Montcomb and no one has 35.5 left!!! Of course now I decide it's def the right size no one has the nude decollete in 35.5 do they??? Grrrr, and next seasons ones will of course be a different size all together!!!



I measured my two Decolletes. 

Red Karey, size 36.5, purchased early 2008 - 9.5 inches!  
Nude Patent, size 36, purchased Feb 2009 - 9.5 inches!

(I know the measurements sound a little off but remember the almond toe. My feet are just under 9 inches and both fit me fine, with a bit of heel slippage after being broken in.) 

So yes, this season's Decolletes seem to run half a size bigger than the older ones. I could have possibly done 35.5 too, if I could bear with the pain in the toebox.


----------



## olialm1

^thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks corsie! I know measurements can sound off. One pair of shoes I have measures 10.5 inch insole yet my foot is barely 9 inches long! Pointy toes.

Are you red kareys loose now too?


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> ^^Thanks corsie! I know measurements can sound off. One pair of shoes I have measures 10.5 inch insole yet my foot is barely 9 inches long! Pointy toes.
> 
> Are you red kareys loose now too?



Woah, Pigalles or Decolts? 

Yep both Decolletes are loose, but nothing heel grips can't fix. The toebox area is just right though.


----------



## joindc

Does anyone know if the patent rolando fits differently than the kid leather?  Just made an impulse purchase on ebay...have the kids in a 39 which are a tad small and just bought the patent rolando in a 39.5 thinking that would be better...before I remembered to check if there was a difference....I blame the 14% cashback but hope it works out!


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Woah, Pigalles or Decolts?
> 
> Yep both Decolletes are loose, but nothing heel grips can't fix. The toebox area is just right though.


 
Just a pair of no name brands. I really want decolts though. I imagine the toes are pretty long in those!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Do Decoltissimos run TTS (especially for smaller sizes)?


----------



## rilokiley

joindc said:


> Does anyone know if the patent rolando fits differently than the kid leather?  Just made an impulse purchase on ebay...have the kids in a 39 which are a tad small and just bought the patent rolando in a 39.5 thinking that would be better...before I remembered to check if there was a difference....I blame the 14% cashback but hope it works out!



If the 39 is a tad small, the 39.5 in patent should be perfect


----------



## maianh_8686

lilmissb said:


> ^Depends on your size. They don't run big they run TTS and some girls have them half size up. Mine should be TTS 35.5.


Thanks


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks said:


> I haven' tried the Mad Mary on but I think I'm going to place that order for my ballerinas.
> Thanks to all for your feedback!!


 
Just some feedback for you, at lunch I ran around to my local dept store and tried on the perforated ballerinas in 36 and they were too loose on me. I just got my camo flats (35.5 which is TTS for me) in the mail at work after lunch and they fit EXACTLY! A little snug on the big toe but I have no doubt they'll bend and stretch and then fit exactly right!


----------



## schwinn3

Hey ladies, I wear a 36.5 in Decollete, I can also do 37; I have patent ron rons in 36, could I possibly fit my feet into a 35.5 Insectika?  My normal U.S. sizing is 6, sandals I can wear a 5.5.  Please tell me I can!!


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies - I have this Iowa Zeppa 36.5 on my watchlist and seller hasn't yet responded to my request for the insole measurement - can these work for me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170321858491


----------



## lilmissb

^^schwinn not sure you can to be honest. The insecktikas are TTS on me (35.5) and the 35 would be too tight. Sorry!  

^Chins what's you TTS? I got the Iowa Zeppas in 36 and I should have got them TTS in 35.5.


----------



## rilokiley

schwinn3 said:


> Hey ladies, I wear a 36.5 in Decollete, I can also do 37; I have patent ron rons in 36, could I possibly fit my feet into a 35.5 Insectika?  My normal U.S. sizing is 6, sandals I can wear a 5.5.  Please tell me I can!!




I am a 1/2 size bigger than you (37 in Decollete, US 6.5), and the Insectika fit me best in a 36.5, but I still had some heel slippage.  However, the material is a very soft kid, and I think I could have done 36 if I did the sock trick.  I think in the long run, the 36.5 would have stretched out to be too big for me.

If you really like this style, and it's a fairly good deal, I would go for it.


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> ^Chins what's you TTS? I got the Iowa Zeppas in 36 and I should have got them TTS in 35.5.


 
I'm TTS 37 in most CLs but can go down to 36 (Pigalle 100, Decoltissimo) or up to 37.5 (Decollete)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

schwinn3 said:


> Hey ladies, I wear a 36.5 in Decollete, I can also do 37; I have patent ron rons in 36, could I possibly fit my feet into a 35.5 Insectika?  My normal U.S. sizing is 6, sandals I can wear a 5.5.  Please tell me I can!!



schwinn...one more chime in on this.  I'm a 36 US, and I had to go with the 36.5 in the Insectikas (I am wearing them right now).  I actually ordered the 36 first, and I couldn't feel my toes after wearing them around the house!  The have stretched in the heel just a little bit, but I don't know that I could have gone any smaller.


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks lilmiss & Rilo!  I really love the Insectika style and am having such a hard time finding it!  I think I might go for it.


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> OK ladies - I have this Iowa Zeppa 36.5 on my watchlist and seller hasn't yet responded to my request for the insole measurement - can these work for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170321858491



*Chins*: I would go TTS if you have narrow feet or 1/2 size up from your US size for the Iowas. I got them 1/2 size up from my US size because there wasn't my US size but they fit. I think I have a hair of heel slippage but the front is good. Foxy told me they are cut smaller than normal so normally we should go 1/2 size to 1 size up. I had the one size up before and they were way too big. 

*schwinn3*: The Insectika runs like the Decolletes. I would go 1/2 size up from your US size or whatever your Decollete size is. I really don't think you should go 1/2 size down from your US size.


----------



## Chins4

^Thanks Java - I had a feeling that might be the case but it's great to have it confirmed


----------



## Pinkdancer

Does anyone know how these run? My CL size is generally a 38.5 and I wear a US 8.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp

(They're the Gold Metallic Peep toe pumps currently available on Saks.com)


----------



## ShoeNoob

Not a sizing question as much as a measurement question but... what's the height on the platform for declics? 

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

*Pinkdancer*: I can't see the link. What is the shoe called? If its the peep toe with the triangle heel then it should be the same size as your vp/yoyo size. I would suggest 1/2 size up for those.

*ShoeNoob*: The platform is about 1 inch.


----------



## BagsR4Me

BagsR4Me said:


> Do Decoltissimos run TTS (especially for smaller sizes)?




Hello Ladies,

Can someone please let me know if Decoltissimos run TTS or should I size down 1/2? TIA


----------



## Chins4

I'm a 37 and I wear a 36 in Decoltissimos (same as I do in Helmuts)


----------



## BagsR4Me

Ugh!  There's a pair on the bay size 34.5 (my CL size is generally 35). So, do you think I would really need a 34? I haven't gotten insole measurements from the seller. I asked, but she didn't send it.


----------



## Chins4

Well, the insole on my Decolts is 10" because of the pointy toe and I'm usually a 9.25". If it's only half a size you could always go for it and pad? maybe some of the other ladies have experience with teh Decolst and can chime in?


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks, Chins. I emailed seller again regarding insole measurements. I hope she answers.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I'm a larger size but in the Decoltissimo I went TTS but I could go 1/2 size down. My VP size is a 40.5 and I just got a pair in the same size but I could probably do a 40 if necessary. I don't if that helps because we're on opposite sides of the size spectrum but thought I'd pitch in!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks for pitching in, Speedah.  The info. is very helpful.


----------



## Speedah

I normally wear a 40 in Pigalle 120s but can probably do a 39.5 if necessary. Will a 40 in the 100 Pigalles fit?


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

So the general consensus about the Decolletes is that they are fitting more TTS this season? I wear a 35 in the Nude patent VP's (which are about a half size too big), and in the black kid VP's.. does that mean I should go for a 35 in the patent Decollete as well?


----------



## schwinn3

I tried on the Decollete yesterday, they're half size up for me.  I usually wear a US 6 and the 36.5 fit perfectly in the Decollete.  With CL, I realize that I should get a 36.5 with patent leathers, unless it's peep toe (I can get away with 36) or Pigalle (I don't wear this style though, too pointy for me).


----------



## pquiles

Hi All, I need some help with the sizing of these please:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D2593%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

I am an US 8.5 but my CL's are size 9 (HiTina)..my toes are a little out of them).  I also have a pair of Armadillos I bought in 38 cuz it was only size avail, and it's very tight...so I'm thinking I should order a 39.5 in these?  Is that too big?


----------



## dreachick2384

My feet are awful, and I'm trying to decide if I can swing the size 40 catwoman. I'm a 39.5 declic 120. I think a 40 would be a hair long, but possibly doable since there is an ankle strap? I heard Cats run way narrow, and I have VERY wide feet. I wouldn't mind a ball of foot pad either, since they are so high. Sav says they are 10.2 inches long on the insole. My declics have an insole between 9 7/8 and 10". Doable or not doable? I don't want to get my hopes up for these babies (they are an UHG) if they aren't workable. Should I just wait for a smaller size, like a 39.5?


----------



## dreachick2384

Another VP question: I have a pair of black patent vp's in 38.5. They need a heel grip, but are a bit narrow. I think they will be ok when I wear them and they stretch though. If I went for a leather vp, would I stay with 38.5 or go up to 39?


----------



## schwinn3

I wouldn't go up in the VP, leather stretches more than patent.


----------



## Speedah

Agreed. I would stick with the 38.5 in the leather because once it stretches it may be way too big- especially if you need heel grips in the 38.5 as it is.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^^^Thanks ladies!


----------



## javaboo

Speedah said:


> I normally wear a 40 in Pigalle 120s but can probably do a 39.5 if necessary. Will a 40 in the 100 Pigalles fit?



*Speedah*: I normally go with my true US size in my Pigalle 100. I think 40 would be ok if they are a little big in the 120. I think it depends on your toe length/width though.



LanaThaSTAR said:


> So the general consensus about the Decolletes is that they are fitting more TTS this season? I wear a 35 in the Nude patent VP's (which are about a half size too big), and in the black kid VP's.. does that mean I should go for a 35 in the patent Decollete as well?



*Lana*: I would go 1/2 size up from your US size. If the VP are 1/2 size big your Decollete size could possibility be 35.



pquiles said:


> Hi All, I need some help with the sizing of these please:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D2593%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I am an US 8.5 but my CL's are size 9 (HiTina)..my toes are a little out of them). I also have a pair of Armadillos I bought in 38 cuz it was only size avail, and it's very tight...so I'm thinking I should order a 39.5 in these? Is that too big?



*Pquiles*: For you HiTinas do you mean the side of your toes or the top? The Armadillos, I think your correct size is probably a 38.5 because the smaller size normally goes 1/2 size down for their d'orsays but the large size usually stay true to size or 1/2 size up (for wide feet). I would suggest a 39 in these since they are like the VP. The 39.5 would probably be a little long.



dreachick2384 said:


> My feet are awful, and I'm trying to decide if I can swing the size 40 catwoman. I'm a 39.5 declic 120. I think a 40 would be a hair long, but possibly doable since there is an ankle strap? I heard Cats run way narrow, and I have VERY wide feet. I wouldn't mind a ball of foot pad either, since they are so high. Sav says they are 10.2 inches long on the insole. My declics have an insole between 9 7/8 and 10". Doable or not doable? I don't want to get my hopes up for these babies (they are an UHG) if they aren't workable. Should I just wait for a smaller size, like a 39.5?



*Drea*: I would not recommend the catwoman for people with wide feet. I just got them and I don't think I have wide feet or anything but they are pretty narrow in front. Reading back you said you were a size 8-8.5 US. I recently found out my Declic 120 size is 1/2 size up from my US size and my 140 size is the same (they kinda cut it smaller than the 120s). I know these are like the Declics so I went with my Declic 140 size in these and they were way too long. I would recommend 39.5 since you said you had really wide feet and that is your Declic 120 size because the 40 might be too long.



dreachick2384 said:


> Another VP question: I have a pair of black patent vp's in 38.5. They need a heel grip, but are a bit narrow. I think they will be ok when I wear them and they stretch though. If I went for a leather vp, would I stay with 38.5 or go up to 39?



*Drea*: If you have issues with the 38.5 already I don't think you should go up to a 39. Those will even be longer for you. I would stick with the 38.5.


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Java*! I might be able to swing a 40 then.


----------



## pquiles

Thank you so very much Java


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pquiles said:


> Hi All, I need some help with the sizing of these please:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ouboutin%26_requestid%3D2593%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> I am an US 8.5 but my CL's are size 9 (HiTina)..my toes are a little out of them). I also have a pair of Armadillos I bought in 38 cuz it was only size avail, and it's very tight...so I'm thinking I should order a 39.5 in these? Is that too big?


 

i've tried these on plenty of times (and sadly, don't own them yet) and found that my true size fits best.  i wear a US 8 and have a narrow foot.  my VP size is a 38.5 and after trying on the hyper prive in both 38 and 38.5, i found that the 38 fits better.  it's a lil snug, but lengthwise it's perfect.  i figured that once they get broken in, the 38.5 would be too loose.  so unless you have a very wide foot, i would say go true to size.  and if you would rather have them a lil bigger, i would not go larger than a 39.


hth


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks very much Java!


----------



## pquiles

Thanks Melia.  The toe area is what's fitting very snug. My feet are not wide, but my big toe said..."HELL NO!"...lol.  I'm going to try and get a pair of 38.5 and most likely sell the 38's. **Sigh...


----------



## sophiae888

does astraqueen run big or small? i wear a sz 6.5-7 but neiman marcus.com had a deal on a pair or sz38


----------



## rilokiley

sophiae888 said:


> does astraqueen run big or small? i wear a sz 6.5-7 but neiman marcus.com had a deal on a pair or sz38



Astraqueens (and most CL booties) run small.  I think you'd be a 37.5.  But if you plan on wearing them with tights or want to put insoles in them, they should be good.  For just a half size bigger, I would go for it, especially if it's a good deal.


----------



## sophiae888

thank you i hope it turns out good then i get to keep it!


----------



## cathy1228

how do suede very prives run? would a 38 in VPs be ok if i wear a 39 in decolletes?


----------



## I-shop

how's ron ron runs? same as decollete?


----------



## rilokiley

cathy1228 said:


> how do suede very prives run? would a 38 in VPs be ok if i wear a 39 in decolletes?



What is your US size?


----------



## rilokiley

I-shop said:


> how's ron ron runs? same as decollete?




They don't run as small as the Decollete.  I'd go 1/2 size down from your Decollete size.


----------



## cathy1228

rilokiley said:


> What is your US size?



Hi Rilo, I'm a US 8 to 8.5


----------



## rilokiley

cathy1228 said:


> Hi Rilo, I'm a US 8 to 8.5



I think your VP size would be 38.5 then.


----------



## cathy1228

alrighty. thanks rilo


----------



## taydev

sophiae888 said:


> does astraqueen run big or small? i wear a sz 6.5-7 but neiman marcus.com had a deal on a pair or sz38


astraqueens run small. im a 39 in open toe pumps/sandals, 39.5 in closed toe pumps and 40 in cl boots. hope that helps!


----------



## bob2901922

I would like to get my fiancee her first pair of LBs(either the very croise or very prive) for a surprise wedding day gift and don't know what size to get.  *She is a US 8.5*.  

Sometimes I read to order a half size up and other times a full size.  Which is the better bet???  There are so many sites selling what have to be fakes(prices in the 200-350) I'm finding it tough to tell which are legit.  Ebay is hit or miss and  I don't want to have to pay full price at NM but will if it comes down to it. Any help ladies?

TIA,
Bri


----------



## javaboo

bob2901922 said:


> I would like to get my fiancee her first pair of LBs(either the very croise or very prive) for a surprise wedding day gift and don't know what size to get.  *She is a US 8.5*.
> 
> Sometimes I read to order a half size up and other times a full size.  Which is the better bet???  There are so many sites selling what have to be fakes(prices in the 200-350) I'm finding it tough to tell which are legit.  Ebay is hit or miss and  I don't want to have to pay full price at NM but will if it comes down to it. Any help ladies?
> 
> TIA,
> Bri



Well it really depends on the width of her feet. The Very Croise is hard to fit because the shoe is kinda narrow and if she has wide feet they might stick out from the sides. I would got true to her US size to no more than 1/2 size up for these. The Prive is a safer shoe to get and they are normally true to her US size or 1/2 size up if she has wider feet. The safer bet is go to 1/2 size up because she's in the larger size range. She can always put half insoles if she has a bit of heel slippage.

As for any authenticity questions please post it in this thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-426480-277.html) before purchasing. Sites that offer the shoes at $200-350 at multiple sizes are usually fake. Ebay does have some good deals for this size so if you keep checking you might find a pair for her. Good Luck!


----------



## xthenewyear

I am brand new to Louboutin, so forgive me if this has been asked before (I searched, but couldn't find). How do these flats run? I wear a US size 9. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## laureenthemean

xthenewyear said:


> I am brand new to Louboutin, so forgive me if this has been asked before (I searched, but couldn't find). How do these flats run? I wear a US size 9. Thanks so much for the help!


I think you might want to get a 39.5.


----------



## xthenewyear

^ Great! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Could someone please help me with sizing for *Iowa Zeppa/Barre* mary-janes in jazz leather, and *Dillians*?

I'm a 38 in VPs and and Pigalle 100s, 38.5 in New Simples, 39 in C'est Moi booties, and I'm a bit wide in the toebox area

TIA!


----------



## javaboo

xthenewyear said:


> I am brand new to Louboutin, so forgive me if this has been asked before (I searched, but couldn't find). How do these flats run? I wear a US size 9. Thanks so much for the help!



They run 1/2 size up for the larger sizes.


----------



## javaboo

Straight-Laced said:


> Could someone please help me with sizing for *Iowa Zeppa/Barre* mary-janes in jazz leather, and *Dillians*?
> 
> I'm a 38 in VPs and and Pigalle 100s, 38.5 in New Simples, 39 in C'est Moi booties, and I'm a bit wide in the toebox area
> 
> TIA!



Iowa Zeppa were cut small so 38.5 or 39 depending on the width of your foot.

No Barre should be the same size as your VP

Dillians should be like Rolandos so would suggest 38.5 or 39 depending on the length of your toes. 39 would be a safer size because you are in the larger size range and you have wider feet.


----------



## Straight-Laced

thanks *javaboo*!


----------



## yslalice

Anyone know how these run? or the name? Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

yslalice said:


> Anyone know how these run? or the name? Thanks!



Probably true to size depending on your feet's width. The think you have to watch out for is your toes falling out of the sides.


----------



## yslalice

^^^^ that's my worry, too....


----------



## singtong

hey girls how do pilots run? are they narrow?

x x


----------



## maria28

Bumping this helpful post.  I was doing a search and saw this....


evolkatie said:


> I went through all the pages and sorta compiled this up. It's in ABC order. Feel free to correct it. Hope this helps
> 
> Activa   1/2 to 1 full   size UP
> Alicette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alta Ariella   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Ambrosina   True to Size
> Anemones   True to Size
> Architek   True to Size
> Ballerina   Flats   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Be A Girl   1/2 size UP
> Bling Bling   1/2 size UP
> Body   Double    True to Size
> Bruge Zeppa   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bruges   1/2 size UP
> Bzelmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Caracolo Zip   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Castillana   1/2 size UP
> Catenita   1/2 size UP
> City Girl   Sandals   True to Size
> Clichy   1/2 size UP
> Clichy Patent   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Coxienelle   100mm   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Declic 100mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 130mm   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Decolette 868   Black Jazz   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decollette   Zeppa   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Decoltissimo   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Decolzep   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dickensera   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   1/2 size UP
> Ernesta   Plateau   1/2 size UP
> Espadrille   Styles   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Eventa   1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Fontanete   True to Size
> Gabine   1/2 size UP
> Glamissima   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Gwenissima   1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Helmut   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Hi Tina   Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Horasling   1/2 size UP
> Horatio   1/2 size UP
> Hung Up   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Iowa Zeppa   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Jaws   1/2 size UP
> Jolie   True to Size
> Josephine   1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary   Jane   True to Size
> La Falaise   1/2 size UP
> Lady Gres   1/2 size UP
> Lady Noeud   Sandals   True to Size
> Lady Strass   1/2 size UP
> Lapono   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Linen Peep   D'Orsay   1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Lova   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mad Mary   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madeleine   1/2 size UP
> Mademoiselle   Marchand   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots   True to Size
> Maria   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil   1/2 size UP
> Marpoil Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Mary Jane   Platform Wedges   True to Size
> Matador   1/2 size UP
> Materna   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik   Orlato   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round   1/2 size UP
> Metallika   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette   Wedges   1/2 size UP
> Minibout   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Bunny   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool   True to Size
> Miss Fred   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple   True to Size
> Mody Pumps   1/2 size UP
> Monica   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow   1/2 size UP
> Mouchalina   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   1/2 size UP
> Mouche   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Moustique   1/2 size UP
> New Simple   Cortas   1/2 size DOWN
> Numero Prive   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Numero Prive   (Slingbacks)   True to Size
> Oh My Slings   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Palace Zeppa   1/2 to 1 1/2 full   size DOWN
> Para La Cruz   1/2 size UP
> Parciparla   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule   Leather D'Orsay   True to Size
> Penny   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 100mm   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle 120mm   1/2 size DOWN
> Pigalle 120mm   (wider foot)   True to Size
> Pigalle 70mm   True to Size
> Pigalle 85mm   1/2 size UP
> Pigalle Finzi   True to Size
> Pigalle Finzi   (wider foot)   1/2 size UP
> Piluca    1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up   1/2 size UP
> Podiums   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pratique Corta   1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman   Boots   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita   True to Size
> Prive   1/2 size UP
> Prive   Slingback Cork   1/2 size UP
> Resort   1/2 size UP
> Robocopina   TTS or 1/2 size UP
> Rolande   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Sabotage   1/2 size UP
> Salopette   100mm    True to Size
> Salopette   120mm   True to Size
> Salopina   1/2 size UP
> Serinette   1/2 size UP
> Sevillana   TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple   True to Size
> Simple (wider   foot)   1/2 size UP
> Som1 120mm   True to Size
> Som1 90mm   1/2 size UP
> Steva   1/2 size UP
> Super T   1/2 size UP
> Tenue Sandals   1/2 size UP
> Vanitarita   1/2 size UP
> Vee   True to Size
> Very Prive   True to Size
> Voilier Zeppa   Wedges   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis   1/2 size UP
> Youclou   1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Patent   1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Yoyo Slingback   True to Size
> Yoyo Zeppa   1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik   1/2 size UP


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Ok.. so I'm considering placing an order from the Mount Street Boutique, but I'm lost on the sizing of Clichy's.

I'm a 35 in the Jazz Decollete's (fit perfectly!), Nude patent VP's (definitely fit 1/2 size too big), & Black Kid VP's (fit perfectly in the beginning, but have stretched out about 1/2 size).. what would I be in the Nude Patent Clichy's?


----------



## Pinkdancer

I posted these awhile back with a dead link. Does anyone own these? I'm a US size 8 and a 38.5 in my VP's. Do you think I should go with a 38.5 or a 39 in these?

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Ok.. so I'm considering placing an order from the Mount Street Boutique, but I'm lost on the sizing of Clichy's.
> 
> I'm a 35 in the Jazz Decollete's (fit perfectly!), Nude patent VP's (definitely fit 1/2 size too big), & Black Kid VP's (fit perfectly in the beginning, but have stretched out about 1/2 size).. what would I be in the Nude Patent Clichy's?



*LTS*: You would be a 35 in 100mm. They are 1/2 size up from your US size. 



Pinkdancer said:


> I posted these awhile back with a dead link. Does anyone own these? I'm a US size 8 and a 38.5 in my VP's. Do you think I should go with a 38.5 or a 39 in these?
> 
> Thanks!



*Pink*: You should go with your VP size in these.


----------



## joindc

Ok, so I'm really thinking of getting these patent decolletes that are ending soon but I'm not completely sure about the size.  They are a 39.  I wear a 39 in Rolando, 39 in the new simple (slightly big), and 38.5 in pigalles (non patent).  Do you think the 39 decolletes will fit?  TIA!


----------



## javaboo

*joindc*: Should be ok since your Rolando is the same size.


----------



## Shainerocks

Does Twistochat Slingback run TTS? 
I found a pair online in size 36.5 but I'm size 36. 
Do you think they will fit me?
I'm asking because it will be a final sale.
TIA


----------



## Speedah

^^ *Shaine*: I'm not sure for smaller sizes but for me they were TTS (for the 100mm heel). I got a pair in a 41, my size is a 40.5. They fit fine if they're the 100mm but a 40.5 would have been ideal.


----------



## Shainerocks

Should I get them? I don't want to get stuck with them.
Is the inside of the toe very small??
The shoes are 115mm.


----------



## Shainerocks

Speedah said:


> ^^ *Shaine*: I'm not sure for smaller sizes but for me they were TTS (for the 100mm heel). I got a pair in a 41, my size is a 40.5. They fit fine if they're the 100mm but a 40.5 would have been ideal.



Thanks for the advice, Speedah.


----------



## Speedah

^^ They have a short toe box like the Pigalle. Most people say the sizing is similar as well with respect to the 120s and 100s. I guess it depends on the price you're willing to pay for them, I've always liked the style and thought it was underappreciated. As an FYI, the stickers on the bottom of the pair I just got said final sale price was $190 but I've never seen a pair that cheap on the bay.


----------



## Shainerocks

Speedah said:


> ^^ They have a short toe box like the Pigalle. Most people say the sizing is similar as well with respect to the 120s and 100s. I guess it depends on the price you're willing to pay for them, I've always liked the style and thought it was underappreciated. As an FYI, the stickers on the bottom of the pair I just got said final sale price was $190 but I've never seen a pair that cheap on the bay.



They are $408. I love the style and I have been looking for them for long time. They are brown with a golden heel. BTW.. What do you think about the price? 
OMG!! $190.....


----------



## Speedah

^^ I'm not sure about how low the brown/gold ones went but the standard price I've seen on eBay for the Twistos is $250-$325 (bid wise- lots of BINs for more). I've been watching for a Black/Silver pair for quite a while. Are they on eBay? If so I'd try making an offer. The strap is so comfy too because it's a little thicker! I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## Shainerocks

Speedah said:


> ^^ I'm not sure about how low the brown/gold ones went but the standard price I've seen on eBay for the Twistos is $250-$325 (bid wise- lots of BINs for more). I've been watching for a Black/Silver pair for quite a while. Are they on eBay? If so I'd try making an offer. The strap is so comfy too because it's a little thicker! I can't wait to wear them out!



No, they aren't. They are from Gilt. 
Your description of the Twistos is so tempting!! Now..I want to buy them!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ PMing you.


----------



## Shainerocks

Speedah said:


> ^^ PMing you.



Ok!


----------



## Chaneller

sophiae888 said:


> does astraqueen run big or small? i wear a sz 6.5-7 but neiman marcus.com had a deal on a pair or sz38



I'm a 37 but sized up to 37.5.
One full size up (38) would've caused heel slippage.


----------



## Chaneller

I was checking out the Jazz Decolletes @ NAP, and wonder what they mean by this? :wondering



 Italian sizing.
 Narrow fit.
 This style runs inconsistently. For sizing advice, please contact the Fashion Advisors.

But every time I contact the Fashion Advisors, they repeat to me exactly the same thing that's already been told on the product description.


----------



## rdgldy

That is strange!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Chaneller said:


> I was checking out the Jazz Decolletes @ NAP, and wonder what they mean by this? :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> Italian sizing.
> Narrow fit.
> This style runs inconsistently. For sizing advice, please contact the Fashion Advisors.
> 
> But every time I contact the Fashion Advisors, they repeat to me exactly the same thing that's already been told on the product description.


hmm that is weird. I just purchased a pair of the Jazz Decolletes from NAP & I ended up getting my true US size (5 - 35). They fit absolutely perfect on me.. but I've heard that the smaller sizes run more true to size than the larger sizes.. maybe that's what they mean?


----------



## Beaniebeans

Hi All! Loongtime reader - finally decided to post  
Different colors may also fit different..
I am a US7.5-US8, wide at the front, very narrow at the heel.
I have the City peep-toe sandals in both Bone and in Black.
The Black I got TTS 37.5, and they are awesome / comfortable (I literally ran 2 blocks in these). 
The Bone color I needed to get at least 1/2 size bigger -except only 38.5 were available, so took those, and with insoles, they fit perfect 
Here's a quick list of how things ran for me (some styles not on the big compiled list, some just fitting different due to my wide foot):

Sometimes 1 size UP (Tan color)
Sometimes 1 1/2 size UP (in Black)
Horatio TTS
O-Sling 1 size UP
Declic  1 size UP
Somewhere 1 size UP (Patent 1 1/2 size up)
Rolando 1 size UP
Armadillo TTS (does not hurt wide feet - YAY!)


----------



## Beaniebeans

Also...
Scissor Girl (Suede) - TTS
Scissor Girl (Leather) - 1/2 size up


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve seen a pair of lovely Graffiti Pigalles on Ebay.

36,5.

Would they fit?


My true size is 37.

I´ve seen the list says 1/2 down at the Pigalle 120´s  , but I remember mentioned here that someone with size 37 bought Pigalles in 36,5 and they were too big.





I have Ron Ron´s in both tts and 1/2 up , and they both fit.

37,5 is more comfy, but tts in fine too.



Thanx.


----------



## javaboo

*Blueberry*: I think it was Chins? would said she can go a full size down for her grease black pigalle 120 but the graffiti is an older style so I would said they are less likely to run a full size small. I think you can wear a 36.5 in the 120mm if they are brand new but after some wears they might stretch out a bit. I think *LVPiggy *has them 1/2 size down from her normal US size.


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> *Blueberry*: I think it was Chins? would said she can go a full size down for her grease black pigalle 120 but the graffiti is an older style so I would said they are less likely to run a full size small. I think you can wear a 36.5 in the 120mm if they are brand new but after some wears they might stretch out a bit. I think *LVPiggy *has them 1/2 size down from her normal US size.


 


Thanx.


The Pigalles are new.


----------



## Chins4

^^It was me - my sizing is weird in the Pigalle 120s. I bought the Black Grease in a 36 (a full size down) last year and they were still too big. I would have had to gone down at least another half a size for them to be wearable  These are my modelling shots in the 36s..........


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> I´ve seen a pair of lovely Graffiti Pigalles on Ebay.
> 
> 36,5.
> 
> Would they fit?
> 
> 
> My true size is 37.
> 
> I´ve seen the list says 1/2 down at the Pigalle 120´s  , but I remember mentioned here that someone with size 37 bought Pigalles in 36,5 and they were too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Ron Ron´s in both tts and 1/2 up , and they both fit.
> 
> 37,5 is more comfy, but tts in fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.



I think they will be too big.  *noah* is the same size as you, and she bought the Pigalle 120 off ebay in a size 36.5- it was too big.

My true size is a 36.5, and I need a 35-35.5 in the Pigalle 120.


----------



## Kayeby

Long time reader, first time poster and loubie newbie, hoping to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies.

First of all, thank you *corsie* for posting your foot measurements. I've been flailing around trying to determine my US size - my foot is just under 9 inches as well so I must also be a size 5.5.

My foot is 8 7/8" - would a size 5 Pigalle 100 (in the most luscious goldy greeny colour on eBay) be pushing it? Apparently the Pigalles measure 9 1/8" but I'm worried that there won't be enough room for my toes. Would any Pigalle owners be able to confirm that so I can stop measuring my feet and sighing?

I also tried on a size 36 Decollete at DJs and found them too big. My husband could stick a finger in between my foot and the shoe. NAP has the Decollete in a 35.5 left but I'm worried it'll be too big (based on our unscientific foot/finger measurement). The AUD/GBP exchange rate makes NAP very attractive at the moment - do you think it's worth going for anyway?


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> ^^It was me - my sizing is weird in the Pigalle 120s. I bought the Black Grease in a 36 (a full size down) last year and they were still too big. I would have had to gone down at least another half a size for them to be wearable  These are my modelling shots in the 36s..........


 


Thanx.



I guess I´ll also need 35,5 then as we have the same size in Ron Ron´s.


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> I think they will be too big. *noah* is the same size as you, and she bought the Pigalle 120 off ebay in a size 36.5- it was too big.
> 
> My true size is a 36.5, and I need a 35-35.5 in the Pigalle 120.


 

Thanx.

It seems I have to find a pair in size 35.5.


----------



## Blueberry12

And what about the Helmuts?




Thanx.


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello, I am lusting over the red patent Rolando at Neimanmarcus online but need to have real good advice from the experts before buying them. I'm a 35 in YSL, Dior, Prada, 35.5 in Gucci (I have a pair in 36 that needed heel grip and are still a bit loose and 36.5 in sandals definitely too big but wearable), 36 in Jimmy Choo, I have 36 in Manolos although they are a bit loose, 36 in Balenciaga and Chanel, Cesare Paciotti, my 36 Sergio Rossi are a bit loose. My only pair of Louboutin are very old style Delicate in 36 which fit quite normally although toes do not go all the way.
So my question: I was advised to buy the 36.5 in red patent. Do you think they will fit? I can say I'm a 35.5 in US sizing. I have asked insole length and 36.5 would be 9.25 in or 23.5 cm and should fit a US 5.5-6, but 37.5 would be 9.5 in. Hence my confusion. What do you guys recommend? Go 36.5 or 37? thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Loubspassion said:


> Hello, I am lusting over the red patent Rolando at Neimanmarcus online but need to have real good advice from the experts before buying them. I'm a 35 in YSL, Dior, Prada, 35.5 in Gucci (I have a pair in 36 that needed heel grip and are still a bit loose and 36.5 in sandals definitely too big but wearable), 36 in Jimmy Choo, I have 36 in Manolos although they are a bit loose, 36 in Balenciaga and Chanel, Cesare Paciotti, my 36 Sergio Rossi are a bit loose. My only pair of Louboutin are very old style Delicate in 36 which fit quite normally although toes do not go all the way.
> So my question: I was advised to buy the 36.5 in red patent. Do you think they will fit? I can say I'm a 35.5 in US sizing. I have asked insole length and 36.5 would be 9.25 in or 23.5 cm and should fit a US 5.5-6, but 37.5 would be 9.5 in. Hence my confusion. What do you guys recommend? Go 36.5 or 37? thanks!



I think you'd be a 36.

A 36.5 or 37 would be too big.  I am a US 6.5, and my Rolando size is 36.5 for suede and 37 for patent.


----------



## CLs4eva

I'm interested in a pair of pigalle 100 in lace on ebay.  They are a size 38.  I've never tried the pigalle on.  Do you think they would be too big?  I wear a 37 in VPs, 37.5 in simples, Miss Boxe, and Babels and 38 in decollete, clichy and rolando/rolande.  TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

CLs4eva said:


> I'm interested in a pair of pigalle 100 in lace on ebay.  They are a size 38.  I've never tried the pigalle on.  Do you think they would be too big?  I wear a 37 in VPs, 37.5 in simples, Miss Boxe, and Babels and 38 in decollete, clichy and rolando/rolande.  TIA!




Yes, they will be too big.  I think you would need a 37.


----------



## CLs4eva

Thanks Rilo!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Real quick question ... Catanita size - same as VP size??


----------



## regeens

Help please. I'm interested in these VPs that Yaya posted in the Deals thread.  The VP sizing through this thread say either TTS or .5 up.  I'm a TTS 7 and a 7.5 in most CLs except decolletes (38).  The auction says 9.25 insole.  Will these fit me? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180353610572


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Help please. I'm interested in these VPs that Yaya posted in the Deals thread.  The VP sizing through this thread say either TTS or .5 up.  I'm a TTS 7 and a 7.5 in most CLs except decolletes (38).  The auction says 9.25 insole.  Will these fit me? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180353610572



I think it will fit you.

hm, I would double check the insole measurement, as my 36.5 VP's have a 9.25" insole as well.


----------



## Loubspassion

Thanks a bunch Rilo. Just as confused though. If anyone could give me the insole length in 36 patent or share experience wearing them. My feet are regular but I've heard toe box is tight. If I do buy them in red patent form NM, I won't be able to try them on right away and return or exchange since I live nowehre near a loubs store (overseas actually). Hence my questions to be sure to choose carefully.
Rilo, are u saying small sies fit TTS? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rilokiley

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks a bunch Rilo. Just as confused though. If anyone could give me the insole length in 36 patent or share experience wearing them. My feet are regular but I've heard toe box is tight. If I do buy them in red patent form NM, I won't be able to try them on right away and return or exchange since I live nowehre near a loubs store (overseas actually). Hence my questions to be sure to choose carefully.
> Rilo, are u saying small sies fit TTS? Thanks a bunch!



Smaller sizes do not need to size up as much as the larger sizes.  Since you are a US 5.5, I don't think you would need more than a 36 in the Rolando.


----------



## taydev

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Real quick question ... Catanita size - same as VP size??


 they were for me


----------



## regeens

rilokiley said:


> I think it will fit you.
> 
> hm, I would double check the insole measurement, as my 36.5 VP's have a 9.25" insole as well.


 
Thanks rilo! Appreciate your help on this.


----------



## pooh15

quick question...i want to buy Very Galaxy and Lillian from online shop, but i'm not sure what size should i get.. i usually wear size 37 and i have one Sixties which is also in size 37..
can anyone help me with the sizing of Very Galaxy and Lilian? thanks


----------



## Speedah

How do the Peanut wedges run? My VP size is a 40.5, would they be the same or up a half size?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Real quick question ... Catanita size - same as VP size??


 
VP size or 1/2 size up from that.  my VPs are 38.5 and so were my Catenitas, but i could have easily taken a 39 because for some reason, the elastic on that style isn't very forgiving...  but before i bought my catenitas, i tried them on at NM in a 40 since that was all they had and they seemed to fit, but i know i wouldn't be able to walk around all day in them once they start to mold to my feet.

oh and btw, if you have narrow feet, make sure they are too used if you're buying used ones...  a shoe that high needs to hold your feet in.  i bought mine slightly used and i felt like i was going to topple over because it was a teensy bit stretched out width-wise.

hope my rambling helped


----------



## laureenthemean

pooh15 said:


> quick question...i want to buy Very Galaxy and Lillian from online shop, but i'm not sure what size should i get.. i usually wear size 37 and i have one Sixties which is also in size 37..
> can anyone help me with the sizing of Very Galaxy and Lilian? thanks



Hm, it's kind of hard to say, but I would guess 37.5 for the VG and 38 for the Lillian.  I think the Sixties runs pretty TTS, but I'm not sure.


----------



## rilokiley

pooh15 said:


> quick question...i want to buy Very Galaxy and Lillian from online shop, but i'm not sure what size should i get.. i usually wear size 37 and i have one Sixties which is also in size 37..
> can anyone help me with the sizing of Very Galaxy and Lilian? thanks



I would get a 37.5 in the VG.  I hear it is very tight, and it does not stretch much.

I tried on the Lillian a week ago, and it runs very small IMO.  I would go with a 38.


ETA:  oops, didn't realize *laureen* already commented!


----------



## pooh15

thanks guys!! that really helps


----------



## satc118

is there another post that will help with length of foot vs sizes? i dont have any CLs....yet! but would like to get an idea of where i would fit in.


----------



## CLGirl

Does anyone know how the love story boots run?   I did a search and couldn't find anything.  TIA


----------



## taydev

melialuvs2shop said:


> VP size or 1/2 size up from that. my VPs are 38.5 and so were my Catenitas, but i could have easily taken a 39 because for some reason, the elastic on that style isn't very forgiving...


 my cantenitas strap seems loose. i hope they are not falling apart they fit like that when i bought them though. i probly shoula sized down


----------



## fashionista89

i did a search in this thread and couldn't find it. What's the sizing like for double platform Fortunas?


----------



## javaboo

*fashionista*: They fit true to my US size for me. I'm a size 35 US.


----------



## fashionista89

thank you  i'm just looking at buying a pair.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies, anyone know how the Horatio runs? (compared to VP or other styles please... more helpful to me than TTS/etc.) TIA!!


----------



## taydev

so far my smallest CL size is a 39 which are my vps, nps, fontanetes and armadillos, can i pull off a 38.5 in 120 pigalles? i hear they run bigger than the other CLs.


----------



## fashionista89

taydev- It sounds like 39 is your CL TTS..since the size in VPs and NPs are what i consider TTS.
120 Pigalles do run bigger..but it depends..if you have a wide foot, stay with 39. But otherwise, go half a size down.(38.5 would fit)

ShoeBunny- I'd go half a size up for Horatios  My CL TTS is 40.5 (which is what i am in my NPs) and i thought 41 was comfortable in Horatios (i don't own a pair, have just tried them on, but from what i've read, the general consensus is half a size up)


----------



## taydev

thanx *fashionista.* how do i know i have wide feet? at first i thought i did but now im not to sure


----------



## laureenthemean

taydev said:


> so far my smallest CL size is a 39 which are my vps, nps, fontanetes and armadillos, can i pull off a 38.5 in 120 pigalles? i hear they run bigger than the other CLs.


I think you could do it.  I'm a 38.5-39 in most of my CLs, but 38 in Pigalle 120s, and I have wide feet.


----------



## taydev

thanks laureen!


----------



## Vixxen

Can any of you ladies confirm if in fact the latest run of VPs--particularly the patents--are running bigger than in the past. A friend of mine pointed out to me that the last 3 pairs of patent VPs she ordered in her size were bigger than usual so she had to size down this season. Please share your thoughts and thanks in advance.


----------



## carlinha

i have had to size down recently... previously i started off with 36.5, then 36, now i wear 35.5 comfortably... it is a bit tight in the toebox at first, but it stretches to fit perfectly


----------



## MikaelaN

I was talking to Reghan from SCP the other day and she said that the new batches of VPs are running larger because Paris believed that they should fix the sizing on the VPs.  She said something regarding the fact that they're classics and that they wanted to fix the sizing so that it was more accurate to our true shoe size.


----------



## Vixxen

That makes sense. Thanks girls, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Stinas

I feel like they are more TTS or even a half size down now.  They are not like in the past.


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, great reference!!! Thanks!


----------



## julies*shoes

I used to wear 40.5 in VPs and now I am back to my true CL size of 40 in them.  They are definitely larger now.


----------



## CatNZ

so all VPs before a/w 09 are half a size larger than our CL size? (i.e. whole size larger than US size)...  and from now on VPs are true CL size?

awesome info


----------



## mangujowa

MikaelaN said:


> I was talking to Reghan from SCP the other day and she said that the new batches of VPs are running larger because Paris believed that they should fix the sizing on the VPs.  She said something regarding the fact that they're classics and that they wanted to fix the sizing so that it was more accurate to our true shoe size.


:weird: I thought the VP's ran TTS already.... at least they did for me.


----------



## cllover

oh that's annoying for those of us with small feet.  I think I could have worn VPs in 35 after stretching the toe box just a bit.  Now they may be too big for me, and 34.5s are so rare.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ITA.. I bought a pair of nude patent VP's in a size 35 and they're *at least* 1/2 size too big, now I think I'm stuck selling them without an option of getting them replaced (do they even make a 34.5 nude VP?)


----------



## lv_forever

Ugh very BAD news for girls with small feet.  I wear 35 with footpetals.  34.5?  Impossible to find.


----------



## earn

Does anyknow knw if New Simple Pump run TTS? How do they run compared to decollete? I am usually size 39 in lanvin. I also got wide feet. Thanks in advance gals


----------



## Leescah

Just out of interest, are there any noticable differences between the new season VP's and past seasons (to look at, I mean)? Just wondering because otherwise it might cause problems for ladies who buy from eBay in the future - if the seller doesn't know which season they're from. Or maybe it might just be easier to always remember to ask for insole measurements?


----------



## rdgldy

My VPs (old and new) are pretty much 1/2 up from my US size.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Ugh! This sizing issue with CLs is so freakin' annoying!!!  Especially for girls with small feet. It's bad enough that not many stores have smaller sizes anyway. I can't even figure out what my actual size is since I can't even find small sizes anywhere to try on. If I order online, I will most likely have to send them back... Now they're changing sizing again!!!

Sorry, I'm really having a bad morning. And when I can't even shop for the shoes I want due to erratic sizing to begin with, it makes me want to scream!!


----------



## lalawyer

I just got my first pair of VPs (they are patent), and they are TTS.  I normally wear a US 6, and they are a 36. They fit perfectly.  I haven't worn them out yet, but I've walked around my house in them. I don't think they'll stretch, but if they did, I'd still be ok because they fit like a glove.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Yeah, I was going to ask you about that, *lalawyer*. I was thinking of ordering VPs from Footcandy, but they don't have my size anymore (or what I think is my size)... Oh, well--still searching...


----------



## carlinha

*bags* - get them from paris boutiques!  i find that the boutiques usually carry the smaller sizes, and they are almost always available since very few people are that size!!!  they even have 34.5!!!  not to mention the favorable exchange rate....


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks *Carlinha*. The issue with that is that since I don't even really know my size (34, 34.5, 35...), I don't want to order from overseas and then they end up not working out. In stores, the smallest size I've been able to try on is a 36. So from that, I'm thinking I would need a 35. But if they stretch quite a bit, I may end up needing a 34.5. Who knows? Isues, issues, issues...  I'll figure it out somehow.

Thanks again for the info. I'm sure I'll have help figuring out sizing when we have the meet-up.


----------



## carlinha

try to go to horatio or madison boutique then... i'm sure they'll have a pair of 35 or 34.5 for you to try on


----------



## BagsR4Me

Oh, I haven't tried them yet. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## lalawyer

Bags, I hope you find some!  I really love mine.

Carlinha, is it a huge hassle to order from the Paris boutiques?  Do you email or call generally?


----------



## carlinha

^my paris boutique contact started in january when i was on the hunt for nude patent VP/burgundy tip.... i just initially mass-emailed ALL the boutiques worldwide and waited to see who would respond... i got about half of them to respond, and only St. Honore had it in my size.  i called them the next day to give them my CC and shipping info.  

the only minor glitch was a customs hold-up via FedEx.... i had to fill out a form, and then fax it to them, and then they released my shoes....

ever since then, i have maintained my contact with that St. Honore SA (greta) and bought several more shoes from her, usually via email now, and they have all been smooth sailing!!!  there has never been a hold-up by FedEx either, since they already have that form on my file... the shoes usually arrive in 2-3 business days.... faster even than some local deliveries!!!

FYI: with the current exchange rate, the savings is usually on the order of $200-300


----------



## CivicGirl

Can anyone help me with the Mini Princesse sizing? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110386862226&_trksid=p2759.l1259 

Thanks so much!


----------



## rilokiley

CivicGirl said:


> Can anyone help me with the Mini Princesse sizing? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110386862226&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks so much!



Since they are a d'orsay style and in the smaller size range, I think they would be best for someone who usually wears a 36 in TTS CL's like the VP.

What are your other CL sizes?  and what is your US size?


----------



## CivicGirl

rilokiley - I don't know my CL sizes; this could be my first pair! But I'm a 6 in US.


----------



## rilokiley

CivicGirl said:


> rilokiley - I don't know my CL sizes; this could be my first pair! But I'm a 6 in US.




I think they will fit unless you have wide feet.

The best thing would be to compare the insole length with a pair you already have that is of a similar style and that fits you well.


----------



## CatNZ

can someone PLEASE PLEASE tell me how these babies fit?  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod42570098  I've been told they're called Bianca, but not sure if they're a new style... did a forum search but nada :wondering

educated guesses are welcome too!!


----------



## sjl83

How does the Dillian run? I'm a 37 or 37.5 in VPs, would the 38 be best?


----------



## laureenthemean

sjl83 said:


> How does the Dillian run? I'm a 37 or 37.5 in VPs, would the 38 be best?


I believe they run like the Rolando, so I think 38 would fit.


----------



## lilmissb

sizing in the open clic is erratic isn't it? My VP is 35.5 and my flat size is usually 36.


----------



## more_CHOOS

i normally wear 35 in CL's but my nude patent from Paris was a 34.5 and it fits perfectly!


----------



## earn

Does anyknow knw if New Simple Pump run TTS? How do they run compared to decollete? Wat is the difference btw these two? I am usually size 39 in lanvin and I also got wide feet. Thanks in advance gals


----------



## laureenthemean

earn said:


> Does anyknow knw if New Simple Pump run TTS? How do they run compared to decollete? Wat is the difference btw these two? I am usually size 39 in lanvin and I also got wide feet. Thanks in advance gals


A lot of people say they run TTS, but if you have wide feet, I think maybe you should go 1/2 size up.


----------



## MicheleS

cllover said:


> oh that's annoying for those of us with small feet. I think I could have worn VPs in 35 after stretching the toe box just a bit. Now they may be too big for me, and 34.5s are so rare.


 
I'm a 34; 34.5 is too big.  It has been a nightmare up until now and this is going to make it more impossible for me.


----------



## chanell0ve

does anyone know how no barre runs? i wear 37.5-38 in CLs thanks


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> sizing in the open clic is erratic isn't it? My VP is 35.5 and my flat size is usually 36.



I would go with a 35.5


----------



## lilmissb

^thanks rilo!


----------



## justkell

ok, what's the popular consensus on the madame claude? i've seen TTS or 1/2 size down from your CL size...i have technically a wide foot...so it 1/2 size down safe?


----------



## lilmissb

Kell, TTS or half size up is what you should get. Don't size down. I tried on the nude ones here in Oz and while they didn't have 35.5 I tried half size up 36 and they were snug in the toe box and kept in with the halter sewn into the back. I could do TTS but another tpfer who has TTS says it's snug but will stretch and two other tpfer around the 37-38 size say they did half size up.


----------



## lalawyer

Thanks for the info, *carlinha!  *That is awesome about the exchange rate savings!!


----------



## ShoeBunny

carlinha said:


> ^my paris boutique contact started in january when i was on the hunt for nude patent VP/burgundy tip.... i just initially mass-emailed ALL the boutiques worldwide and waited to see who would respond... i got about half of them to respond, and only St. Honore had it in my size. i called them the next day to give them my CC and shipping info.
> 
> the only minor glitch was a customs hold-up via FedEx.... i had to fill out a form, and then fax it to them, and then they released my shoes....
> 
> ever since then, i have maintained my contact with that St. Honore SA (greta) and bought several more shoes from her, usually via email now, and they have all been smooth sailing!!! there has never been a hold-up by FedEx either, since they already have that form on my file... the shoes usually arrive in 2-3 business days.... faster even than some local deliveries!!!
> 
> FYI: with the current exchange rate, the savings is usually on the order of $200-300


 

any idea if they have the colored patents (peacock or red) or nude w/gold tip in Paris?


----------



## meaghan<3

So what is the concensus on Open Clic sizing? I am a 40 in ron tons and my VPs are and 40 with. Heel grips and fit perfectly.  Can I get away with a 40 in the open clic?


----------



## rilokiley

meaghan<3 said:


> So what is the concensus on Open Clic sizing? I am a 40 in ron tons and my VPs are and 40 with. Heel grips and fit perfectly.  Can I get away with a 40 in the open clic?




The Open Clic runs like the VP.


----------



## meaghan<3

rilokiley said:


> The Open Clic runs like the VP.



fantastic! Thankyou!


----------



## sumnboutme

sjl83 said:


> How does the Dillian run? I'm a 37 or 37.5 in VPs, would the 38 be best?



They were TTS for me.


----------



## lilmissb

Question, most of the long timers here remember my first feeble attempt at buying the pigalle 100 in silver grease in 36? Attached pics anyway, would you say that I should get TTS 35.5 or half size down 35 in 100 and then half down from that in 120's? Thanks!


----------



## regeens

For the Turbella, should i go with my usual CL size of 37.5 or with my decollete size of 38?  My TTS is 7.  TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> For the Turbella, should i go with my usual CL size of 37.5 or with my decollete size of 38?  My TTS is 7.  TIA!



I would go with 37.5.


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> Question, most of the long timers here remember my first feeble attempt at buying the pigalle 100 in silver grease in 36? Attached pics anyway, would you say that I should get TTS 35.5 or half size down 35 in 100 and then half down from that in 120's? Thanks!



My Pigalle 100 size is 36, which is half size down from my US and VP size.  However, I have narrow feet, and my feet/toes are shaped in a way that works well with pointy styles.

I have not been able to try on the 120 in my size, but I think I am a 35 or 35.5.  I've only been able to try it on in a 36.5, and it was way too big.


----------



## regeens

rilokiley said:


> I would go with 37.5.


 
As always, thanks rilo!


----------



## rilokiley

You're welcome!


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> My Pigalle 100 size is 36, which is half size down from my US and VP size.  However, I have narrow feet, and my feet/toes are shaped in a way that works well with pointy styles.
> 
> I have not been able to try on the 120 in my size, but I think I am a 35 or 35.5.  I've only been able to try it on in a 36.5, and it was way too big.



Hmmm, thanks rilo. My feet are not quite so slim and my toes are shaped in a pointy toed fashion. I have a pair of work shoes that are pointy and they fit quite well after a break in period and they're size 5. I'm not sure if it's standard 35 sizing or not though. My VP size is 35.5 and I'm worried that if I get some pigalle 100's in 35 they won't fit as they're too small and the 35 in 120's will be too big. I guess I won't know until I actually get them will I?


----------



## rdgldy

earn said:


> Does anyknow knw if New Simple Pump run TTS? How do they run compared to decollete? Wat is the difference btw these two? I am usually size 39 in lanvin and I also got wide feet. Thanks in advance gals


The new simples in suede were TTS for me.  My decollette is a full size up.


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, thanks rilo. My feet are not quite so slim and my toes are shaped in a pointy toed fashion. I have a pair of work shoes that are pointy and they fit quite well after a break in period and they're size 5. I'm not sure if it's standard 35 sizing or not though. My VP size is 35.5 and I'm worried that if I get some pigalle 100's in 35 they won't fit as they're too small and the 35 in 120's will be too big. I guess I won't know until I actually get them will I?



well, even though my Pigalle 100 size is a 36, my purple laminato ones are a 36.5 (my cousin bought them from HK, and I hadn't tried it on before, so I just went with my US size...).  However, with heel grips, they are perfect and actually quite comfy.

I think a size 35 in the 120 may be too big for you.  Can you get it in a 34.5?


----------



## lilmissb

^not sure but I'll call again later on and check. A bit hesitant to get 120's as slope is a bit off-putting. I guess I can always hock them but sheesh what a hassle. Esp with this economy atm.

We're your 36's tight to begin with at all?


----------



## rilokiley

I don't have any Pigalle 100's in a 36 (just my purple laminatos in a 36.5)- I just assume 36 is my size since the 36.5 is about a half size too big without heel grips


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoops, sorry! I thought you did    Decisions, decisions.... LOL


----------



## rilokiley

^ can you ask one of your shoe twins?  what about *javaboo*?  I know *carlinha* got the Pigalle 70 in a 35.5, and they were a half size too small.


----------



## lilmissb

True, I'll PM both of them.


----------



## CLGirl

Hi, anyone know the sizing for Okay Flats?  Or if not, if CL flats in general run the same?


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know how they run?


----------



## lilmissb

See my previous answer 



lilmissb said:


> Kell, TTS or half size up is what you should get. Don't size down. I tried on the nude ones here in Oz and while they didn't have 35.5 I tried half size up 36 and they were snug in the toe box and kept in with the halter sewn into the back. I could do TTS but another tpfer who has TTS says it's snug but will stretch and two other tpfer around the 37-38 size say they did half size up.


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi Rilo and all. just as an indicator, I just got the Pigalle 120 from Ebay, in a 35 but they are still a bit loose. If I had seen them in 34.5 those would have fit better but with heel grips, they fit quite well. My feet are quite wide actually I realize, wearing the Pigalle, but short. So the Pigalle 120 definitely run large and if sizing down up to 1 full size, then I'm a true US 5.5.
With this new info, please tell me if you still recommend getting the Rolando in 36 in patent red? What about the Very Croix? I've read they're TTS but 35.5 would be a bit short I believe. Other question: Rolando and Rolande, same sizing? I really want those red patent in Rolando but again, since I liev overseas where Louboutin does not exist, I need very good advice before investing. Please help with sizing and please send me the width as well. Thanks to all


----------



## lilmissb

^If you are indeed TTS 35.5 US then you are my size. I would get 36 in rolandos and 35.5 in the very croise. Rolandos have a narrow toebox. I haven't tried them on myself unfortunately. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## rilokiley

Loubspassion said:


> Hi Rilo and all. just as an indicator, I just got the Pigalle 120 from Ebay, in a 35 but they are still a bit loose. If I had seen them in 34.5 those would have fit better but with heel grips, they fit quite well. My feet are quite wide actually I realize, wearing the Pigalle, but short. So the Pigalle 120 definitely run large and if sizing down up to 1 full size, then I'm a true US 5.5.
> With this new info, please tell me if you still recommend getting the Rolando in 36 in patent red? What about the Very Croix? I've read they're TTS but 35.5 would be a bit short I believe. Other question: Rolando and Rolande, same sizing? I really want those red patent in Rolando but again, since I liev overseas where Louboutin does not exist, I need very good advice before investing. Please help with sizing and please send me the width as well. Thanks to all



Yes, the Pigalle 120 does run very large.  I hope you can get your size.

I still recommend the Rolando in a 36, and I think you would be a 35.5 in the VC.  The Rolando and Rolande have the same sizing.


----------



## satinchic20

Please can someone help me : I want 
Christian Louboutin
So Private Two-Tone Slingbacks

and I have very prive patent pump which are size 38. What can you tell me about So private two tone s.same size or smaller
TNX


----------



## javaboo

*Satin*: The So Private is like the No Prive and I go 1/2 size up from my US size or 1/2 size up from your Very Prive size.


----------



## labellavita27

thank you so much lilmissb!


----------



## satinchic20

tnak you very much


----------



## lilmissb

^^No worries.


----------



## shockboogie

Does anyone know how the Very Galaxy runs? Im a size 38 in VPs and in most of my CLs but I heard this runs a bit small. Is it true? Do I have to size up to a 38.5?


----------



## _Danielle_

shockboogie said:


> Does anyone know how the Very Galaxy runs? Im a size 38 in VPs and in most of my CLs but I heard this runs a bit small. Is it true? Do I have to size up to a 38.5?



run true to size


----------



## rilokiley

shockboogie said:


> Does anyone know how the Very Galaxy runs? Im a size 38 in VPs and in most of my CLs but I heard this runs a bit small. Is it true? Do I have to size up to a 38.5?



Most people have been taking their VP size, but I have heard from some that the toebox is very tight, and the material does not stretch much, so if you have to go .5 size up, that might be ok as well.

I think if your size 38 VP's fit you well, stay with 38, but if you are on the large side of 38 and you can afford to size up without lots of heel slippage, then I'd go with 38.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, thanks rilo. My feet are not quite so slim and my toes are shaped in a pointy toed fashion. I have a pair of work shoes that are pointy and they fit quite well after a break in period and they're size 5. I'm not sure if it's standard 35 sizing or not though. My VP size is 35.5 and I'm worried that if I get some pigalle 100's in 35 they won't fit as they're too small and the 35 in 120's will be too big. I guess I won't know until I actually get them will I?


 
You've probably already got the answer from your size twins, but IMO, your VP and Pigalle 100 size should be the same which is 35.5.  A 35 in the Pigalle 100 would probably require stretching.  A 35 in the Pigalle 120s would certainly be too big.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Lav, yeah I figured I'd probably need a 34.5 in 120's which is a bummer as 35 is the smallest. Oh well! I can wait until someone else brings it out.


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows how the Bilbao espadrille `s run?

Thanx.


----------



## pro_shopper

Hi CL Experts!

Its my first time posting here and i'm so glad that I found this thread! It will definetly help when shopping for CL's online! 

Right now i'm interested in the Leather Rolando Pumps (not patent leather) and i'm wondering how they fit? I usually wear a size 7 US and in CL's I often have to go a size up because my feet are a bit wider. From what i have read, it seems like most ppl size up in the patent leather Rolondo styles and that regular leather Rolando's run TTS is this accurate? Please let me know!

TIA


----------



## rilokiley

pro_shopper said:


> Hi CL Experts!
> 
> Its my first time posting here and i'm so glad that I found this thread! It will definetly help when shopping for CL's online!
> 
> Right now i'm interested in the Leather Rolando Pumps (not patent leather) and i'm wondering how they fit? I usually wear a size 7 US and in CL's I often have to go a size up because my feet are a bit wider. From what i have read, it seems like most ppl size up in the patent leather Rolondo styles and that regular leather Rolando's run TTS is this accurate? Please let me know!
> 
> TIA



What other CL's do you have and what size are they?

You could be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Rolando.


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey CL Experts!

I also wanted to ask about the sizing on the metallic leather hyper prive pumps, the python fontanete pumps. I also read that you need to size DOWN 1/2 a size for the leather pigalle shoes, can someone confirm this? I wanted to double check since you hardly ever size down in CL  Also how much would I need to size up for patent pigalles then? Also if someone can help me with sizing in the leather twistochats?

TIA


----------



## pro_shopper

rilokiley said:


> What other CL's do you have and what size are they?
> 
> You could be a 37.5 or a 38 in the Rolando.


 
I only have 2 pairs of CL's and they are both the wrong size! 

I have:

1) Strass Salopette in size 36.5 and they are too tight but I guess they might stretch since i have only worn them 2x! 
2) Marpoil wedge in 38 and they are too big, I have never worn these!

As, I mentioned I am usually always always a size 7 US! I read somewhere that rolando's run TTS and i wanted to make sure before purchasing them! the ones that i'm looking at are just the regular metallic leather and not patent. 

please let me know!

TIA


----------



## rilokiley

pro_shopper said:


> Hey CL Experts!
> 
> I also wanted to ask about the sizing on the metallic leather hyper prive pumps, the python fontanete pumps. I also read that you need to size DOWN 1/2 a size for the leather pigalle shoes, can someone confirm this? I wanted to double check since you hardly ever size down in CL  Also how much would I need to size up for patent pigalles then? Also if someone can help me with sizing in the leather twistochats?
> 
> TIA



For a US 7 with wide feet, I would recommend:

- metallic leather Hyper Prive: 37.5
- python Fontanete: 37.5
- Pigalle: depends on heel height.  for 70mm and 100mm, I would recommend 37.5.  For 120mm, it is harder to say, but you would probably be a 36.5 or so.
- Twistochat runs the same as the Pigalle
- leather Rolando: 37.5, maybe a 38 depending on how wide your feet are


----------



## cjones99

HELLO! could anyone tell me what sizing is the Ariella studded ankle boots. Im normally a 37 in YSL's or other shoes.


----------



## pro_shopper

rilokiley said:


> For a US 7 with wide feet, I would recommend:
> 
> - metallic leather Hyper Prive: 37.5
> - python Fontanete: 37.5
> - Pigalle: depends on heel height. for 70mm and 100mm, I would recommend 37.5. For 120mm, it is harder to say, but you would probably be a 36.5 or so.
> - Twistochat runs the same as the Pigalle
> - leather Rolando: 37.5, maybe a 38 depending on how wide your feet are


 

Thanks so much for all your help! I guess its pretty safe to say that i'm usually a size 37.5 then! Sigh there were a few good deals on CL's sized 37...too bad


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows how the Marilou Zeppas runs?


http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/ViewFullSizeImage.ice?productID=30990&currentImage=30990_in


----------



## carlinha

cjones99 said:


> HELLO! could anyone tell me what sizing is the Ariella studded ankle boots. Im normally a 37 in YSL's or other shoes.



they are a little small, so you should go up 0.5-1 size up depending on whether you will just wear them with stockings/tights or thick socks in the winter time....


----------



## Speedah

How do the Sarah B's run? Thanks!


----------



## zramilk

Hey, I have a question, I want to buy a new pair of Marazuls that are online, but I was wondering if they come TTS, or one size up or down? (my feet are a bit wide!)

Im usually a size 8 UK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...s=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## rilokiley

zramilk said:


> Hey, I have a question, I want to buy a new pair of Marazuls that are online, but I was wondering if they come TTS, or one size up or down? (my feet are a bit wide!)
> 
> Im usually a size 8 UK
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-ylw-MARAZUL-SHOES-41-10-10-5-11-new_W0QQitemZ290292532103QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4396c88387&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50




I think those will fit you.


----------



## scarlettsole

Does anyone know how the leather covered wedges or Miss Box styles run? I only have two pairs of CL's (in my possession ... a few more on the way ):

New Helmuts = 39
Simples = 40 (though I probably could have gotten a 39.5)

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

scarlettsole said:


> Does anyone know how the leather covered wedges or Miss Box styles run? I only have two pairs of CL's (in my possession ... a few more on the way ):
> 
> New Helmuts = 39
> Simples = 40 (though I probably could have gotten a 39.5)
> 
> Thanks!


The Miss Boxe runs like the Simple.


----------



## Blueberry12

What do you think, is it possible to take tts in Decolletes?

And strech them?


I´ve seen at the reference library that most people wears 0,5 up, but some tts and some 1 size up.


There is a stunning pair on Ebay.


----------



## scarlettsole

Ok. I guess I'll hold off on those then. The pair I found is too small. 
=(  Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

How does the Joli Noeud Dorcet Patent CL`s run?

Thanx.


----------



## Speedah

^^ In the Dorcets I went down a half size from my VP size. The toe box is a little tight at first but stretches nicely. 



Speedah said:


> How do the Sarah B's run? Thanks!



Bueller?


----------



## aeross

Blueberry12 said:


> What do you think, is it possible to take tts in Decolletes?
> 
> And strech them?
> 
> 
> I´ve seen at the reference library that most people wears 0,5 up, but some tts and some 1 size up.
> 
> 
> There is a stunning pair on Ebay.


 
I went TTS in my CL size for my Decolletes. The toe box had to be stretched but at least my heels don't slip ! They are the perfect fit now


----------



## Chins4

Blueberry12 said:


> What do you think, is it possible to take tts in Decolletes?
> 
> And strech them?
> 
> 
> I´ve seen at the reference library that most people wears 0,5 up, but some tts and some 1 size up.
> 
> 
> There is a stunning pair on Ebay.


 
I have had to go half a size up in all 4 of my Decolletes (3 patent, 1 pony) for a perfect fit.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

If I wear 37 in Simples do I need 37 in VP`s too?


I´d like to have a pair in kid leather.

Or maybe patent.


----------



## pompomgirl

Hello Ladies, just got my first pair of CL today...
Decollete Jazz Pumps in black. The loveliest shoes ever, but got them in It 37 (I'm a french 38), and they feel a little narrow at the toes.

The length seems ok though. What do you thing, should I order a half or a full size up?
Thanks a lot for your answers, I really need to exchange them quickly, bought them for a wedding (coming up in 2 weeks)


----------



## javaboo

Blueberry12 said:


> If I wear 37 in Simples do I need 37 in VP`s too?
> 
> 
> I´d like to have a pair in kid leather.
> 
> Or maybe patent.



I would say VPs are TTS. 



pompomgirl said:


> Hello Ladies, just got my first pair of CL today...
> Decollete Jazz Pumps in black. The loveliest shoes ever, but got them in It 37 (I'm a french 38), and they feel a little narrow at the toes.
> 
> The length seems ok though. What do you thing, should I order a half or a full size up?
> Thanks a lot for your answers, I really need to exchange them quickly, bought them for a wedding (coming up in 2 weeks)



If the length is ok then you should go no more than 1/2 size up. 38 FR = 36.5 about. They should stretch out a bit from wear so you might or might not want to exchange it. Did you try the sock trick?


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> I would say VPs are TTS.


 

Thanx.


----------



## ShoeBunny

I think my true CL size is a 40. I have VPs and Jo in 40.5 but they need heel grips, and my 40 yoyos fit perfect. Would I wear a 40 in new simple, or a 39.5?


----------



## hya_been

I believe VPs and New Simples are supposed to fit the same - as in they should be your True CL Size


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^ I thought I read somewhere that new simples were running .5 size small... or is that .5 smaller than the simple?


----------



## pompomgirl

javaboo said:


> If the length is ok then you should go no more than 1/2 size up. 38 FR = 36.5 about.


I have not tried the sock trick, because i am still not sure to keep them in that size... To be very honest, they fell ok but my toes have very little room in there. I might go for the half size up, i fear it might become unbereable after a couple of hours might become unbearable after a couple of hours.
Thanks a lotfor the tip! 
thanks a lot


----------



## hya_been

I believe that the simples size 0.5 up from your true CL size and New Simples are 0.5 size smaller than them.


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> I believe that the simples size 0.5 up from your true CL size and New Simples are 0.5 size smaller than them.


The New Simples run 1/2 size larger than the regular Simples.


----------



## siserilla

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I'm also new to Christian Louboutins. I'm interested in purchasing these pumps, but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm anywhere from a 7 1/2 to an 8 in shoes. What do you all suggest?


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I'm also new to Christian Louboutins. I'm interested in purchasing these pumps, but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm anywhere from a 7 1/2 to an 8 in shoes. What do you all suggest?




hm... do you have narrow or wide feet?  for an average width size 7.5-8, I'd probably recommend getting a 38.5 in these.  If you can, I'd suggest buying two sizes and returning whichever one doesn't fit.


----------



## evilvietgirl

From what I gathered the sizing for Lapanos is extremely inconsistant. I remember someone saying they had to go two full sizes up?

I'm a 5.5 with narrow feet, do you think I can fit Lapanos in 7.5?


----------



## rilokiley

evilvietgirl said:


> From what I gathered the sizing for Lapanos is extremely inconsistant. I remember someone saying they had to go two full sizes up?
> 
> I'm a 5.5 with narrow feet, do you think I can fit Lapanos in 7.5?



I think that will be too big.

You are probably a 36.5 in the Lapono.


----------



## evilvietgirl

rilokiley said:


> I think that will be too big.
> 
> You are probably a 36.5 in the Lapono.



OMG thank you!

There's a pair of 36.5's on ebay


----------



## MichelleD

I am a US size 7 and wear a 38 in the Simple Pumps and 37.5 in the VP's.  What size would I be in either Delic's or Clichy's?  Please advise. TIA


----------



## rilokiley

MichelleD said:


> I am a US size 7 and wear a 38 in the Simple Pumps and 37.5 in the VP's.  What size would I be in either Delic's or Clichy's?  Please advise. TIA



I think you'd be a 38 in the Clichy 100 and a 37.5 in the Declic 120.


----------



## MichelleD

rilokiley said:


> i think you'd be a 38 in the clichy 100 and a 37.5 in the declic 120.




thanks!!


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> hm... do you have narrow or wide feet?  for an average width size 7.5-8, I'd probably recommend getting a 38.5 in these.  If you can, I'd suggest buying two sizes and returning whichever one doesn't fit.


My feet are on the more narrow side, I've never had to purchase a shoe with a "wide" fit. Would you suggest purchasing a 38 and a 38.5?


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> My feet are on the more narrow side, I've never had to purchase a shoe with a "wide" fit. Would you suggest purchasing a 38 and a 38.5?



Yes, 38 and 38.5.  If you are on the narrow side, you may be able to do a 38.  Good luck!


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> Yes, 38 and 38.5.  If you are on the narrow side, you may be able to do a 38.  Good luck!


Thank you for your help!


----------



## *A*L*Y*

Hi ladies, I'm new in the Louboutin's world...so this is my question for experts as you: I would buy decollete on Net a porter but I don't understand which size is perfect for me...With french brands (like chanel) I wear a 37 and with italians brands (like gucci) I wear a 36.5...Thank you very much is you could help me


----------



## Shainerocks

Does someone know how the Catinita run? Are they TTS? TIA


----------



## sakura

Which Catenita are you considering?  Some of them size differently than others.


----------



## sophiae888

i have a chance to buy burgandy alti for 357 at saks sz 37.5 and i normally fit a 6.5 do you think it will be too big?


----------



## javaboo

*A*L*Y* said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new in the Louboutin's world...so this is my question for experts as you: I would buy decollete on Net a porter but I don't understand which size is perfect for me...With french brands (like chanel) I wear a 37 and with italians brands (like gucci) I wear a 36.5...Thank you very much is you could help me



Gucci normally runs true to size so I would suggest a size 37/37.5 for you in the decolletes.



sophiae888 said:


> i have a chance to buy burgandy alti for 357 at saks sz 37.5 and i normally fit a 6.5 do you think it will be too big?



I think Saks just only had the 140 and you'll probably need a 36.5/37 in them. I think the 37.5 will be too big on you.


----------



## candyny

Does anyone know how the Mad Mary Decollete runs?   I'm a 38 in the VP and 38.5 in the Triclo and Lady Gres and Scissor Girls.  Will a 38 Mad Mary Decollete w/out the strap work?  tia.


----------



## laureenthemean

candyny said:


> Does anyone know how the Mad Mary Decollete runs?   I'm a 38 in the VP and 38.5 in the Triclo and Lady Gres and Scissor Girls.  Will a 38 Mad Mary Decollete w/out the strap work?  tia.


The Mad Mary runs very small.  I think you'd need a 39.


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi all, I'm a US 5.5 and got the Pigalle 120 in 35 but I could have gone to 34.5 since they still need heel grips to fit. So for smaller feet (medium or even wider) , I would recommend to size down 1 full size from your regular US size.
Can anyone confirm if 1/2 size up for Rolando is fine for patent leather for smaller sizes such as US 5.5? kid leather? Thanks!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Does anyone know how the studded Ariella's run?  Are they TTS or do they run a bit small...I have a sneaking suspicion it's the latter which makes me sad because I have my eye on a pair that I want badly....such a bad a$$ shoe!


----------



## hya_been

If I'm 40.5 in VPs, Miss Boxes, and Lady Grants.  What would I be in Materna Wedges?


----------



## candyny

laureenthemean said:


> The Mad Mary runs very small. I think you'd need a 39.


 Thanks, Laureen.  Someone posted that the strap was removed and the seller didn't disclose that so it's just as well that I don't deal w/ this person.  I appreciate your advice on sizing.


----------



## olidivia

I wear a 39.5 in the armadillo d'orsay. I have three other pairs of CLs and all of them are a size 39.5 I have wide feet so I am hoping the nude patent very prives I am looking at will fit ok. Should I get these in a 39.5 or a 40?


----------



## sophiae888

thank you javaboo


----------



## javaboo

Loubspassion said:


> Hi all, I'm a US 5.5 and got the Pigalle 120 in 35 but I could have gone to 34.5 since they still need heel grips to fit. So for smaller feet (medium or even wider) , I would recommend to size down 1 full size from your regular US size.
> Can anyone confirm if 1/2 size up for Rolando is fine for patent leather for smaller sizes such as US 5.5? kid leather? Thanks!



*Loubspassion*: I think the 36 should work for you if you don't have long toes. The toe box is very narrow/short. I could have went 1/2 size up in these but because my toes are long I had to go with a full size up and they kinda slip off.



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Does anyone know how the studded Ariella's run? Are they TTS or do they run a bit small...I have a sneaking suspicion it's the latter which makes me sad because I have my eye on a pair that I want badly....such a bad a$$ shoe!



*VSG*: The Ariella Clou runs small and you would need to go at least 1/2 size up to one full size up for these.



hya_been said:


> If I'm 40.5 in VPs, Miss Boxes, and Lady Grants.  What would I be in Materna Wedges?



*Hya*: Sorry I don't really have experience with this style but I would suggest at least 1/2 size up from your US size in these.



olidivia said:


> I wear a 39.5 in the armadillo d'orsay. I have three other pairs of CLs and all of them are a size 39.5 I have wide feet so I am hoping the nude patent very prives I am looking at will fit ok. Should I get these in a 39.5 or a 40?



*olidivia*: I'm not sure what your other 3 pairs are but I would suggest you go with the 40 (or at least 1/2 size up from your US size) in these because you have wide feet. The Armadillo is a d'orsay and those usually runs TTS.


----------



## Pimbi77

I've posted my sizing question in the wrong thread, so here I go again:
I'm watching a pair of INVERNESS boots on ebay.
I'm usually a Size 38 in the patent SP and Miss Boxe.
What would be the right size for me in those INVERNESS boots?
Thank you


----------



## MichelleD

I want to order the red patent SP's on NAP since they are on sale.  I wear a 37.5 in the kid VP's.  They fit fine I guess but are still a little tight since I've only worn them once.  
Should I size up for the patent or will they be too big?

One more question although not related to sizing. Exactly how high is 140mm?  I felt like I was walking on stilts in the VP's at 120mm


----------



## MichelleD

MichelleD said:


> I want to order the red patent SP's on NAP since they are on sale.  I wear a 37.5 in the kid VP's.  They fit fine I guess but are still a little tight since I've only worn them once.
> Should I size up for the patent or will they be too big?
> 
> One more question although not related to sizing. Exactly how high is 140mm?  I felt like I was walking on stilts in the VP's at 120mm



FYI - I'm referring to the So Private's (not simple pumps).  Sorry.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Thanks Javaboo! That's what I thought now I can stop torturing myself!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Just to stop torturing more... I went up a full size in the Ariella Clous.  1/2 size up BARELY fit and was VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## schwinn3

Ok, I wear a 36 in VP, 36.5 in ballerina flats, could I possibly fit into the Activa in size 35.5?


----------



## madamelizaking

Two questions, thanks girls 

So Prive & Tigresse


----------



## rilokiley

schwinn3 said:


> Ok, I wear a 36 in VP, 36.5 in ballerina flats, could I possibly fit into the Activa in size 35.5?



I don't think so... this style runs very small.  I think you would need a 36.5.


----------



## huskerfblove

I found a wonderful pair of CL SOS Ring in purple suede, I don't know which size I should get. I have the C'est Moi booties in 37.5 and the Penny Girl (patent) in a 37. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## rilokiley

huskerfblove said:


> I found a wonderful pair of CL SOS Ring in purple suede, I don't know which size I should get. I have the C'est Moi booties in 37.5 and the Penny Girl (patent) in a 37. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!!



I would go with 37.


----------



## JadeVetti

Ladies--

If I wear a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120 and a 39 in the Forever Tina, what do you think my size would be in the City and Paquita?  (sounds like a freakin' math question   )


----------



## Alice1979

City runs TTS, so I would probably go for a 39. Not sure about the Paquita, anyone wants to chime in? Karwood?


----------



## caterpillar

how do python no prive run? I'm a US 6. i wear a 36 in triclo, iowa (not zeppa), new simple, 36.5 in decollete (but 37 would be ok too). i'm confused about my vp/np size because some of the ones i've tried on are fine in 36 and some are fine in 36.5 but i've only tried on leather/patent. would a 36.5 be ok for python? does python usually run small or big compared to leather or patent (and does it stretch a lot)?


----------



## amd_tan

Hey ladies!

I wear the yoyo zeppa in 38.5 and lastic boots in 39.5...lapono in 39...(my CL size varies soooo much!)
Would the Forever Tina boots in 39.5 fit me or will they be too big or just a little too big. I was thinking if they were too big, that i could wear socks in them..but will they still be slightly too big? I don't like the feeling of my heel sliding upwards when walking in boots that are slightly too big for me...Also will they stretch out since they are suede?
sorry if it sounds confusing!
But I am planning to purchase these gorgeous boots so I would like some advice!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Thanks Alice--


----------



## lilmissb

caterpillar said:


> how do python no prive run? I'm a US 6. i wear a 36 in triclo, iowa (not zeppa), new simple, 36.5 in decollete (but 37 would be ok too). i'm confused about my vp/np size because some of the ones i've tried on are fine in 36 and some are fine in 36.5 but i've only tried on leather/patent. would a 36.5 be ok for python? does python usually run small or big compared to leather or patent (and does it stretch a lot)?



caterpillar I'm TTS 35.5 in patent VP's and while I haven't had exotic VP's I would go TTS in them as well.


----------



## marusenka

No one answered me in "Madame Claude in Cerise" thread and I`m posting my question here. 

If I wear 39 in Bow T Dorcet, what do you think my size would be in Madame Claude? Does MC run exactly the same as Bow T? :?:


----------



## cl addict

Hi ladies -

I've read several pages and just trying to get some concrete info. Most of the questions out there aren't exactly my scenario, so i'm gonna ask again... sorry for being repetetive!

I wear 41s in Simple 100s, 40.5 in Pigalle 100s... am I also a 40.5 in VPs?? That's the concensus i'm getting from past feedback, but just wanna be sure  

THANKS!!


----------



## hya_been

I'm a 9.5 US and I wear a 40.5 in the VPs, I haven't tried pigalles, but I have the Miss Boxe in a 41 and they apparently run like Simples.  I know Simples definitely fit smaller than VPs, you might want to wait for an expert to chime in though.


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows how the Tenue runs?


----------



## javaboo

caterpillar said:


> how do python no prive run? I'm a US 6. i wear a 36 in triclo, iowa (not zeppa), new simple, 36.5 in decollete (but 37 would be ok too). i'm confused about my vp/np size because some of the ones i've tried on are fine in 36 and some are fine in 36.5 but i've only tried on leather/patent. would a 36.5 be ok for python? does python usually run small or big compared to leather or patent (and does it stretch a lot)?



*Caterpillar*: I would go with your normal NP size but I think I 36.5 might work for you since I go up 1/2 size from my US size for my NP. Python does not usually run small or big. They supposedly stretch (kinda like suede, maybe not as much) but it really depends how much you wear them.



amd_tan said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I wear the yoyo zeppa in 38.5 and lastic boots in 39.5...lapono in 39...(my CL size varies soooo much!)
> Would the Forever Tina boots in 39.5 fit me or will they be too big or just a little too big. I was thinking if they were too big, that i could wear socks in them..but will they still be slightly too big? I don't like the feeling of my heel sliding upwards when walking in boots that are slightly too big for me...Also will they stretch out since they are suede?
> sorry if it sounds confusing!
> But I am planning to purchase these gorgeous boots so I would like some advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I think you will need it at least 1/2 size up from your US size. 



marusenka said:


> No one answered me in "Madame Claude in Cerise" thread and I`m posting my question here.
> 
> If I wear 39 in Bow T Dorcet, what do you think my size would be in Madame Claude? Does MC run exactly the same as Bow T? :?:



Well they are both D'orsay styles so its safe to say yes but for the larger size most people have gone 1/2 size up from their US size. The front of the shoe is running a little bit narrow in this style.



cl addict said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I've read several pages and just trying to get some concrete info. Most of the questions out there aren't exactly my scenario, so i'm gonna ask again... sorry for being repetetive!
> 
> I wear 41s in Simple 100s, 40.5 in Pigalle 100s... am I also a 40.5 in VPs?? That's the concensus i'm getting from past feedback, but just wanna be sure
> 
> THANKS!!



I would say yes. I have the VPs and the Pigalle 100 in the same size.



Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone knows how the Tenue runs?



From what *Chins *wrote about her Tenues, she got them 1/2 size down from her Decollete size.


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> From what *Chins *wrote about her Tenues, she got them 1/2 size down from her Decollete size.


 

Thanx.

I have no Decolletes but Chins wrote:





Chins4 said:


> I have had to go half a size up in all 4 of my Decolletes (3 patent, 1 pony) for a perfect fit.


 


So her Tenues are tts?


----------



## 8mc8

Does anyone know how the pleated ankle booties (old season) run?  If I'm usually a 37 in most brands, can I fit the 38??  TIA!


----------



## DulceVida

can someone share thoughts on the rolando suede, someone wrote they run small, another person wrote they run tts. I havent received them yet, but I'm getting anxiety!! :wondering


----------



## boohoo

I have the Armadillos--I usually wear a 36, but I'm a size smaller for these.  I got 35.5

I have the VP in Glitter Tortoise Patent- I wear a 36.  True to size for me.


----------



## javaboo

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> I have no Decolletes



*Blueberry*: You'll have to ask her because her foot varies a lot in the different styles. I would say they are probably 1/2 size up from your US size but you better PM her to double check.



8mc8 said:


> Does anyone know how the pleated ankle booties (old season) run? If I'm usually a 37 in most brands, can I fit the 38?? TIA!



Are you talking about the Metallika booties or the Orinion? The Metallika usually runs about 1/2 size to 1 full size small from your US size. Its probably safer to get the 1 full size up because they run really small. The Orinion I think was cut a little bigger so 1/2 size up will do for those.



DulceVida said:


> can someone share thoughts on the rolando suede, someone wrote they run small, another person wrote they run tts. I havent received them yet, but I'm getting anxiety!! :wondering



It really depends on your toes and width of your foot. If you have long toes/wide feet they probably run 1/2 size small to 1 full size up if you have super wide feet. If you have short toes/normal/narrow feet then it would be ok if you went TTS.


----------



## DulceVida

thanks java!


----------



## caterpillar

marensuka - i am a 36 in bow t dorcet and the 36 in madame claude is too small on me. i think i would need a 36.5


----------



## Chaneller

I'm normally a size 37 in CLs but my size 37 Architeks feel somewhat tight on the (peep) toe box part. Maybe my toes are generally a bit too long & wide for that model then, but in that case should I get *leather Very Prives* in 37 or 37,5?


----------



## Chaneller

ShoeBunny said:


> ^^ I thought I read somewhere that new simples were running .5 size small... or is that .5 smaller than the simple?



I sized up half a size on my 4½" heel New Simples, and they fit great.


----------



## 8mc8

Thanks boohoo and javaboo!  The booties are the Armidillos...I just got them off Neiman's...if they're going to be too big, I would just cancel the order instead of going through the trouble of shipping them back.

Anyone else with experience in the larger sizes?


----------



## tresjoliex

How do patent ron ron's compare to patent simples?


----------



## rilokiley

Chaneller said:


> I'm normally a size 37 in CLs but my size 37 Architeks feel somewhat tight on the (peep) toe box part. Maybe my toes are generally a bit too long & wide for that model then, but in that case should I get *leather Very Prives* in 37 or 37,5?




I would go with 37.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I think simple 100 runs TTS and ronrons half a size up? Anyone else?


----------



## rilokiley

tresjoliex said:


> How do patent ron ron's compare to patent simples?



They are the same size for me, but I find the Ron Ron toebox a tad tighter.


----------



## lilmissb

rilo do you size up half for both?


----------



## tresjoliex

rilokiley said:


> They are the same size for me, but I find the Ron Ron toebox a tad tighter.


 
I'm comparing simple 70's with ron ron 85s. Does this still apply?
Can the toebox be stretched?


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> rilo do you size up half for both?



I am TTS (36.5) for both.


----------



## rilokiley

tresjoliex said:


> I'm comparing simple 70's with ron ron 85s. Does this still apply?
> Can the toebox be stretched?




I don't think different heights for the Ron Ron and Simple affect sizing.

and yes, the toebox can be stretched.


----------



## DulceVida

can someone please let me know how the cest moi suede booties fit? I normally wear a size 7 in narrow shoes, should I go with the 37.5? thanks in advance!!


----------



## rilokiley

DulceVida said:


> can someone please let me know how the cest moi suede booties fit? I normally wear a size 7 in narrow shoes, should I go with the 37.5? thanks in advance!!



Are you normally a US 6.5 then?  or do you mean you wear a 37 in most CL's?  I'm not sure what your 'regular' size is.

If you're a US 6.5, I'd go with a 37.5 at least.  If you're a US 7, I'd go with 38.


----------



## DulceVida

rilokiley said:


> Are you normally a US 6.5 then? or do you mean you wear a 37 in most CL's? I'm not sure what your 'regular' size is.
> 
> If you're a US 6.5, I'd go with a 37.5 at least. If you're a US 7, I'd go with 38.


 sorry for the confusion! my size runs from a 6.5 to 7 (7 on the more comfortable side with some space in the back cause I have wider feet) I guess that means I should go with the 37.5 since they are going to stretch right?


----------



## regeens

Sizing help please ladies. Just about to order the City and Cotton Club from the SCP sale. Would I be my usual CL 37.5 size in these? I'm 37.5 in pretty much all CLs except decolletes where I go 38. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

DulceVida said:


> sorry for the confusion! my size runs from a 6.5 to 7 (7 on the more comfortable side with some space in the back cause I have wider feet) I guess that means I should go with the 37.5 since they are going to stretch right?




If you have wide feet, I would go for a 37.5 or maybe even a 38 (if you plan on wearing it with socks or tights) in the C'est Moi.  This style runs pretty small.


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Sizing help please ladies. Just about to order the City and Cotton Club from the SCP sale. Would I be my usual CL 37.5 size in these? I'm 37.5 in pretty much all CLs except decolletes where I go 38. Thanks!!!!!



I think you'd be a 37.5 in the Cotton Club.  I heard the City runs a bit big, so I think you may be a 37 even.


----------



## DulceVida

rilokiley said:


> If you have wide feet, I would go for a 37.5 or maybe even a 38 (if you plan on wearing it with socks or tights) in the C'est Moi. This style runs pretty small.


 
thanks! do you know if this rule applies to the sigourney metallic booty?


----------



## rilokiley

DulceVida said:


> thanks! do you know if this rule applies to the sigourney metallic booty?



I think so.

Have you tried on any CL's before?  Do you know your sizing in any other styles?


----------



## DulceVida

no Ive never tried on a pair before, I did however purchased a couple of styles offline and now I'm worried that they wont fit. this truly sucks Im such a newbie lol I guess I have to wait and see when they arrive


----------



## hya_been

So I'm eying this seller's CLs, in particular the black ones with the wooden heel, but I believe they'll be too big for me.  The shoes  seem to be all from 1 person who was a size 10.5 and I'm a 9.5/10.  I wear a 40.5 in Lady Grants.  41 Miss boxes are a bit large, Bruges 41.

Is anyone familiar with this shoe, they seem like the simple toe box, and I know Simples run small, so I'd probably be a 41 in a Simple.  Is it possible these fit extremely small?


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> So I'm eying this seller's CLs, in particular the black ones with the wooden heel, but I believe they'll be too big for me.  The shoes  seem to be all from 1 person who was a size 10.5 and I'm a 9.5/10.  I wear a 40.5 in Lady Grants.  41 Miss boxes are a bit large, Bruges 41.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this shoe, they seem like the simple toe box, and I know Simples run small, so I'd probably be a 41 in a Simple.  Is it possible these fit extremely small?


I believe Simples fit like the Miss Boxe, so they might work for you.


----------



## Blueberry12

javaboo said:


> *Blueberry*: You'll have to ask her because her foot varies a lot in the different styles. I would say they are probably 1/2 size up from your US size but you better PM her to double check.


 


Thanx.


----------



## Chins4

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> I have no Decolletes but Chins wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So her Tenues are tts?


 
Yep, my satin Tenues are TTS 37


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

do simples run TTS i.e. if I am a size 8.5 do I take a 38.5 or my regular 39.5 in simples or new simples?  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Loubspassion

Thanks Rilokiley and Javaboo. I'm convinced now that the 36 will be my fit in the Rolando. Going to buy them from NM now. Thanks again


----------



## laureenthemean

VeryStylishGirl said:


> do simples run TTS i.e. if I am a size 8.5 do I take a 38.5 or my regular 39.5 in simples or new simples?  Thanks ladies!


I think you should take your regular CL size in the Simple, and 1/2 size down from that for the New Simple.


----------



## Chins4

Can any of you ladies help me out with sizing on the 110 Yoyo (straight heel)? 

I'm thinking that I might need the nude patent version, currently available in Sals NYC I believe  but I'm unsure on the sizing. When I've tried on the 100 I've been a 36.5 and if they work like the Pigalle, the higher the heel, the more I need to size down. My insole is 9.25 if anyone has a pair for comparison.........

TIA


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> Yep, my satin Tenues are TTS 37


 

Thanx.

Do you think 36,5 would work too ? 

We have the same size...

There is a pair on Ebay, currently for a very good price, and I wonder if they would be o.k, or they would look obviously too small...


----------



## Chins4

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> Do you think 36,5 would work too ?
> 
> We have the same size...
> 
> There is a pair on Ebay, currently for a very good price, and I wonder if they would be o.k, or they would look obviously too small...


 
From experience the only thing you might find is that toe peep hole would be very tight. Depends on the material - the satin I have is quite unforgiving but if you were looking at leather it might be ok??


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> From experience the only thing you might find is that toe peep hole would be very tight. Depends on the material - the satin I have is quite unforgiving but if you were looking at leather it might be ok??


 
Thanx.


Yes, it´s a gold leather one.


----------



## Chins4

Bit more give than satin so might be worth a shot


----------



## regeens

rilokiley said:


> I think you'd be a 37.5 in the Cotton Club.  I heard the City runs a bit big, so I think you may be a 37 even.



Thanks rilo! Did I say your wedding shoes are awesome?!


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> Bit more give than satin so might be worth a shot


 

Thanx.

I´ll see how the auction goes.


I´d only get them if it´s really a bargain, otherwise I´ll wait for an other one in size 37.


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Thanks rilo! Did I say your wedding shoes are awesome?!




aw, thank you, *regeens*!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Can any of you ladies help me out with sizing on the 110 Yoyo (straight heel)?
> 
> I'm thinking that I might need the nude patent version, currently available in Sals NYC I believe  but I'm unsure on the sizing. When I've tried on the 100 I've been a 36.5 and if they work like the Pigalle, the higher the heel, the more I need to size down. My insole is 9.25 if anyone has a pair for comparison.........
> 
> TIA



If it's the Yoyo 110 (which Saks just have a few left-over sizes from before, I don't think they re-ordered them so you probably don't have to worry about the new/larger fit), you'll need AT LEAST a 36.5.  I'm between 36 & 36.5 in those (prefer the 36.5's myself as those fit better) so I think you'll be either 36.5 or 37, since our foot size are about 1/2 a size apart IIRC.


----------



## LucyQ

Hi Ladies

I am 39-39.5 in lastic booties, and 38 in palace zeppa, and my Helmoons are 38.5

My normal European size is 38-38.5

I have a pair of C'est Moi in size 40 with the higher heel, and they're way too big - at least 1cm gap between my heel and the shoe.

Any opinions on the size of the lower (120mm) heel I should go for in C'est Moi?  

I have a chance at a pair in 38.5 - but I don't want to end up with TWO pairs that don't fit


----------



## Segisco

hi guys!

do the suede declics run true to size? i own only one pair of louboutins (simple leather slingbacks) and wear a size 8 in that style. 

any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> If it's the Yoyo 110 (which Saks just have a few left-over sizes from before, I don't think they re-ordered them so you probably don't have to worry about the new/larger fit), you'll need AT LEAST a 36.5. I'm between 36 & 36.5 in those (prefer the 36.5's myself as those fit better) so I think you'll be either 36.5 or 37, since our foot size are about 1/2 a size apart IIRC.


 
Awesome, thanks Foxy


----------



## javaboo

LucyQ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 39-39.5 in lastic booties, and 38 in palace zeppa, and my Helmoons are 38.5
> 
> My normal European size is 38-38.5
> 
> I have a pair of C'est Moi in size 40 with the higher heel, and they're way too big - at least 1cm gap between my heel and the shoe.
> 
> Any opinions on the size of the lower (120mm) heel I should go for in C'est Moi?
> 
> I have a chance at a pair in 38.5 - but I don't want to end up with TWO pairs that don't fit



It seems like you're a 38.5 so I would go 1/2 size up from those for the lower C'est Moi booties. You are probably going to need a size 39.




Segisco said:


> hi guys!
> 
> do the suede declics run true to size? i own only one pair of louboutins (simple leather slingbacks) and wear a size 8 in that style.
> 
> any help would be much appreciated!



They run true to size if you have short toes, if not go half size up from your US size for the Declic 120.


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies! I'm aiming to get the patent simple and no barre from the Barnyes sale. Should I go with my usual CL size 37.5 (38 in decolette) for both? TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Hi ladies! I'm aiming to get the patent simple and no barre from the Barnyes sale. Should I go with my usual CL size 37.5 (38 in decolette) for both? TIA!



I think 37.5 should work


----------



## regeens

Rilo, you're my sizing angel. Thanks.


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm planning on bidding on these shoes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280347471390

Do they run TTS?
Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Rilo, you're my sizing angel. Thanks.



No problem! 




Shainerocks said:


> I'm planning on bidding on these shoes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280347471390
> 
> Do they run TTS?
> Thanks!



For the most part, yes.  If you have wide feet, 1/2 size up.  I actually have to go 1/2 size down though, but I think I am an exception- I don't know anyone else who has to size down for the 100.  You should be good with TTS.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, yes.  If you have wide feet, 1/2 size up.  I actually have to go 1/2 size down though, but I think I am an exception- I don't know anyone else who has to size down for the 100.  You should be good with TTS.



Thanks, Rilokiley!
Actually I'm size 36 so if they run TTS they may be big for me.
I guess I have to wait until a nice pair in size 36 comes along.


----------



## LucyQ

javaboo said:


> It seems like you're a 38.5 so I would go 1/2 size up from those for the lower C'est Moi booties. You are probably going to need a size 39.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Javaboo.


----------



## shockboogie

I need some Declic sizing help. I went through the thread and now I'm pretty confused. Some say go half a size up, some TTS, and some full size up.

I'm planning to order suede Declics 120. For referrence, Im a US 7.5 (larger side), 38 in VPs and most CLs, 38.5 in Minibouts and patent open clics due to short toe box tightness. What should I get in Suede Declics? 38? or 38.5? Help!

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

shockboogie said:


> I need some Declic sizing help. I went through the thread and now I'm pretty confused. Some say go half a size up, some TTS, and some full size up.
> 
> I'm planning to order suede Declics 120. For referrence, Im a US 7.5 (larger side), 38 in VPs and most CLs, 38.5 in Minibouts and patent open clics due to short toe box tightness. What should I get in Suede Declics? 38? or 38.5? Help!
> 
> TIA!




Since it's suede, I'd go with 38.  I am the same size in VP's and Declics.


----------



## Blueberry12

.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fabulous-Bron...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## shockboogie

rilokiley said:


> Since it's suede, I'd go with 38.  I am the same size in VP's and Declics.



Thanks rilokiley!!!


----------



## gymangel812

what size would i be in pink patent rolandos?
i'm a 37.5 in burgandy glitterart 100 mm ronron, 37 (almost a 36.5) in simples, 37.5 in decolzep, & 37 in purple metallic 85mm ronrons?


----------



## laureenthemean

gymangel812 said:


> what size would i be in pink patent rolandos?
> i'm a 37.5 in burgandy glitterart 100 mm ronron, 37 (almost a 36.5) in simples, 37.5 in decolzep, & 37 in purple metallic 85mm ronrons?


I think you should go with 37.5.


----------



## CatNZ

so... I bought a pair of magenta patent 120 pigalles, in 37.5.  lengthwise its fine, but it's borderline too narrow on the width 

do you think 38.5 patent will be WAY too big?  I spotted some greasepaint reds and would DIE for them   perhaps I can make it work with pads?  or am I just kidding myself?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Hmmm...it really depends on your foot. I think you'd be better off trying to stretch the 37.5 as the sides are cut really low so it feels strange at first. Usually I don't have a problem going up a half size in any style but with the Pigalle 120s I definitely need padding because there's a gap in the heel because your foot is pushed so far forward. If you don't mind padding you might be able to make a 38 work but by itself it will be too big. HTH


----------



## fashionista89

what's the sizing like for Satin Armadillo's?
i can't find information on it..


----------



## CatNZ

hey *speedah* 

thanks for the quick advice! the 37.5 magenta patent came somewhat pre-stretched by the seller, but when I wear it, the outside of my little toes (i.e. widest part of my feet) are actually a bit painful ush:, and I can hardly wear it with opaque (70 denier) stockings, in other words, am pretty squished in 37.5... and that is without any padding whatsoever.

I wonder what difference half a size will be in pigalle 120?  in other words, as much as I love patent red pigalle 38, and know it should work with me, I'm crossing my fingers that there's a chance to make the 38.5 greasepaint red work 

... the things we would do to make our HG shoes fit


----------



## rilokiley

CatNZ said:


> hey *speedah*
> 
> thanks for the quick advice! the 37.5 magenta patent came somewhat pre-stretched by the seller, but when I wear it, the outside of my little toes (i.e. widest part of my feet) are actually a bit painful ush:, and I can hardly wear it with opaque (70 denier) stockings, in other words, am pretty squished in 37.5... and that is without any padding whatsoever.
> 
> I wonder what difference half a size will be in pigalle 120?  in other words, as much as I love patent red pigalle 38, and know it should work with me, I'm crossing my fingers that there's a chance to make the 38.5 greasepaint red work
> 
> ... the things we would do to make our HG shoes fit



If the 37.5 lengthwise is perfect, I don't think going up a whole size will work.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Pigalle just doesn't work for a lot of people because of the low cut sides.  Going up in size won't make this area more comfortable.


----------



## shockboogie

Hi *rilo*! About the declics again - if they were python, would I still go with my VP size? Or do I size up 1/2 from VP size?


----------



## rilokiley

shockboogie said:


> Hi *rilo*! About the declics again - if they were python, would I still go with my VP size? Or do I size up 1/2 from VP size?



I would go with your VP size


----------



## shockboogie

rilokiley said:


> I would go with your VP size



Thanks again, dear!!!


----------



## Speedah

fashionista89 said:


> what's the sizing like for Satin Armadillo's?
> i can't find information on it..



Should be the same as regular Armadillo. IIRC it's TTS or sometimes a half size down. In a similar style (the Sevillana) I go a half size down from my VP size. 




CatNZ said:


> hey *speedah*
> 
> thanks for the quick advice! the 37.5 magenta patent came somewhat pre-stretched by the seller, but when I wear it, the outside of my little toes (i.e. widest part of my feet) are actually a bit painful ush:, and I can hardly wear it with opaque (70 denier) stockings, in other words, am pretty squished in 37.5... and that is without any padding whatsoever.
> 
> I wonder what difference half a size will be in pigalle 120?  in other words, as much as I love patent red pigalle 38, and know it should work with me, I'm crossing my fingers that there's a chance to make the 38.5 greasepaint red work
> 
> ... the things we would do to make our HG shoes fit



I agree with Rilo on this one. With the Pigalles they need to fit perfectly or they're going to cause a lot of problems and sometimes they just don't work for some people.


----------



## Miss_Q

Does anyone know how to Fortuna's run?


----------



## lilmissb

CatNZ said:


> hey *speedah*
> 
> thanks for the quick advice! the 37.5 magenta patent came somewhat pre-stretched by the seller, but when I wear it, the outside of my little toes (i.e. widest part of my feet) are actually a bit painful ush:, and I can hardly wear it with opaque (70 denier) stockings, in other words, am pretty squished in 37.5... and that is without any padding whatsoever.
> 
> I wonder what difference half a size will be in pigalle 120?  in other words, as much as I love patent red pigalle 38, and know it should work with me, I'm crossing my fingers that there's a chance to make the 38.5 greasepaint red work
> 
> ... the things we would do to make our HG shoes fit



Cat just another thing, I bought pigalle 100's in 36 and these were about half a size too big. The toe box was fine for me as my feet are shaped like pointy shoes anyway but the back had a huge gap. I tried stuffing a half sole and then tried heel grips and then heel cushions. Nothing worked. Because the low sides if I stuffed them my feet would pop out. Best to get them fitting exactly right IMO. Sorry!


----------



## CatNZ

*rilo*, *speedah* and *lilmissb*  - thank you ladies   think the red greasepaint got me swooning in cloud9, so I really appreciate your honest opinion about the fit, to bring it back to reality 

it's the 38 patent red for me then, for now   I need to start a list of HGs!


----------



## diamond_lover

Hi Ladies,

I really want the No Prives in Blush.  I am a 39.5 in satin Lady Gres, Triclos, Jolie Noued and the Nouedettes.  I think 39.5 is the best size for No Prives but I am not sure and Saks only has 39 and 40. Should I go half size up or down for 39.5? Thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

diamond_lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really want the No Prives in Blush.  I am a 39.5 in satin Lady Gres, Triclos, Jolie Noued and the Nouedettes.  I think 39.5 is the best size for No Prives but I am not sure and Saks only has 39 and 40. Should I go half size up or down for 39.5? Thanks so much!


I think you should go for the 40.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Please help with Ron Ron sizing.

I've tried on a size 5 in the patent leather Ron Rons, and the toe box is *really*, *really* tight but lengthwise they are perfect. I have not been able to try a size 5.5. I've also tried on the Ron Rons in suede in a size 5, and they are perfect (toe box & length). I wear a size 5 in Decolletes, Simples, Jos, and HPs.

The reason I'm asking is because there may be a pair of Glittart Ron Rons (which I really want) available in a 5.5, but I'm afraid that I might have heel slippage (heel slippage makes me absolulely crazy)!!! Also, I'm afraid that (in time) the Ron Rons will stretch and then they will be way too big even with insoles.

What do you ladies think? Should I just not bother with the 5.5s or should I take my chances?

TIA


----------



## lilmissb

^Bags I'd say you could try a 35.5 and pad it but it looks like your CL size is 35. If you usually take decolletes in 35 then I'd suggest you take you ronrons in 35 too.  It's up to you. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## BagsR4Me

lilmissb said:


> ^Bags I'd say you could try a 35.5 and pad it but it looks like your CL size is 35. If you usually take decolletes in 35 then I'd suggest you take you ronrons in 35 too.  It's up to you. Sorry I'm not much help.



I know what you mean. I could pad the 35.5, but I'm not sure if they'll feel okay. And if they stretch, that'll be a whole other story... I might need to stick with the 35. I'll have to go through a *SERIOUS* breaking in period though (because of the toe box). UGH! Also, that means I can't get the glittarts... 

Anyway, thanks for your advice. You were helpful!


----------



## lilmissb

^Well if you wanted to look at it this way, ronrons should be easier to stuff cos of the rounded toe. I tried to pad a pigalle and my foot kept popping out. At least with simples and ronrons you have more room in the toebox to play with....maybe it's doable...oh and buy some wooden shoe stretchers off the bay if you wanted to stretch the 35's.


----------



## mylilsnowy

How is the sizing on Gino?My simple sz 36, The city 35, VP, NP & So private 35.5. TIA


----------



## DulceVida

hi ladies! does anyone know how the hyper prive/satin run?


----------



## javaboo

DulceVida said:


> hi ladies! does anyone know how the hyper prive/satin run?



They run the same as your very prives which should be true to your US size or 1/2 size up if you are in the large size range.


----------



## lilmissb

Calling all shoe cousins and twins, do you reckon I should get the ronrons in 35.5 or 36? You know my sizing is a bit all over the place.

35.5 in VP
36 in Penny Girl flats
35.5 in the current nude decolletes
36 in the old decolletes
35.5 in madame claude
35.5 in pigalle 100 (prob)
36 in robot

I'm guessing 35.5 in ronrons? TIA


----------



## shockboogie

You're right. I went with my VP size with my Ron Rons.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *shock!* Bought anymore HL lately?  Got my eye on 1 or 2...


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks *shock!* Bought anymore HL lately?  Got my eye on 1 or 2...




Nah, havent bought any HLs. My budget is getting eaten by CLs and clothing from Philip Lim and Alexander Wang (with the Barney's sale) lately. I still have HLs I havent worn so I need to use them first before buying more HLs unless the HL discount goes 60%-70% again


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> Calling all shoe cousins and twins, do you reckon I should get the ronrons in 35.5 or 36? You know my sizing is a bit all over the place.
> 
> 35.5 in VP
> 36 in Penny Girl flats
> 35.5 in the current nude decolletes
> 36 in the old decolletes
> 35.5 in madame claude
> 35.5 in pigalle 100 (prob)
> 36 in robot
> 
> I'm guessing 35.5 in ronrons? TIA



I am about 1 full size bigger than you in all the styles mentioned (36.5 in VP, 37 in old Decollete, 36.5 in MC, etc.), and my Ron Rons are a 36.5... perfect lengthwise w/ no heel slippage.  35.5 should work for you


----------



## rilokiley

mylilsnowy said:


> How is the sizing on Gino?My simple sz 36, The city 35, VP, NP & So private 35.5. TIA




I would go with 35.5.


----------



## shopaholic7

There are a pair of nude patent Yoyo 110 size 39 on eBay that I really want.  The seller says that the insole measurement is 10 1/8" which is exactly what I would need.  I am usually a size 40 in VP, so I am a little hesitant to buy them.  Can someone tell me how these usually fit?


----------



## rilokiley

shopaholic7 said:


> There are a pair of nude patent Yoyo 110 size 39 on eBay that I really want.  The seller says that the insole measurement is 10 1/8" which is exactly what I would need.  I am usually a size 40 in VP, so I am a little hesitant to buy them.  Can someone tell me how these usually fit?




If you are a 40 in VP, the Yoyo in 39 will be too small.  I have to size up 1/2 from my VP size for the Yoyo.

I would double check with some of the TPFers here who are your shoe size twins.  I think *Speedah* and *savvysgirl* are around a 40 in the VP.


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> I am about 1 full size bigger than you in all the styles mentioned (36.5 in VP, 37 in old Decollete, 36.5 in MC, etc.), and my Ron Rons are a 36.5... perfect lengthwise w/ no heel slippage.  35.5 should work for you



Thanks rilo!


----------



## shockboogie

Need some sizing help again, ladies!

I'm usually a 38 in CLs  and a 38 in patent yoyospinas. Do you think I can fit into a 38 yoyo python? Or should I size 1/2 up to 38.5? TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

shockboogie said:


> Need some sizing help again, ladies!
> 
> I'm usually a 38 in CLs  and a 38 in patent yoyospinas. Do you think I can fit into a 38 yoyo python? Or should I size 1/2 up to 38.5? TIA!




38 should be fine


----------



## shockboogie

I placed my bid!!!! Thanks AGAIN *rilo*!!!


----------



## rilokiley

^ Good luck!


----------



## kaeleigh

rilokiley said:


> I am about 1 full size bigger than you in all the styles mentioned (36.5 in VP, 37 in old Decollete, 36.5 in MC, etc.), and my Ron Rons are a 36.5... perfect lengthwise w/ no heel slippage. 35.5 should work for you


 
I second the 35.5


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *kaeleigh!*


----------



## dreachick2384

More Ron Ron questions: For the ron ron in suede, do I go the same as declic sizing, which is 39.5? I'm between a 38.5 and 39 vp (I have the 38.5, could probably do either) tried the 39.5 in decollete which would be the size I'd get though I don't own them yet, and 39 simple. Thoughts on the ron ron? 39 or 39.5?


----------



## rilokiley

dreachick2384 said:


> More Ron Ron questions: For the ron ron in suede, do I go the same as declic sizing, which is 39.5? I'm between a 38.5 and 39 vp (I have the 38.5, could probably do either) tried the 39.5 in decollete which would be the size I'd get though I don't own them yet, and 39 simple. Thoughts on the ron ron? 39 or 39.5?




I think 39 should work


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Thanks Rilo. Do you think that the 39 is still best based on the fact I have really wide feet? Forgot to mention that.


----------



## rilokiley

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^Thanks Rilo. Do you think that the 39 is still best based on the fact I have really wide feet? Forgot to mention that.




Honestly, I think either size would be ok.  39 might need a little toe box stretching at first if you have wide feet, but since it's suede, it shouldn't be too tight.  39.5 might be more comfortable at first, but I'd worry about it stretching out too much after a while.


----------



## dreachick2384

Sounds about right. Kind of my thoughts as well. Thanks Rilo!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Please help!!! 
I'm (finally) about to place an order for my UHG's - *NO BARRE!* - through a shopping & shipping service because I can't get them any other way, so I feel more pressure than usual to get the sizing right...

I've just received my patent Lillian's in a size 39 and they're a perfect fit, otherwise my New Simples are 38.5, patent VPs 38, boots Tuba, Babel & Botte are 38's, C'est Moi size 39, Tigresse wedge 38, newer Simple 85 are 38's, older Simple 85 are 38.5...  phew  

I have wide toes   :shame:

What do you think I should go for in jazz leather No Barre - 38.5 or 39??

Thanks so much for getting this far!!


----------



## Speedah

shopaholic7 said:


> There are a pair of nude patent Yoyo 110 size 39 on eBay that I really want.  The seller says that the insole measurement is 10 1/8" which is exactly what I would need.  I am usually a size 40 in VP, so I am a little hesitant to buy them.  Can someone tell me how these usually fit?



Hey, hun! Like Rilo said, I had to go up a 1/2 size up from my VP size for the Yoyo. I don't think sizing down from that would have been at all comfortable.

Love the Blings!


----------



## javaboo

Straight-Laced said:


> Please help!!!
> I'm (finally) about to place an order for my UHG's - *NO BARRE!* - through a shopping & shipping service because I can't get them any other way, so I feel more pressure than usual to get the sizing right...
> 
> I've just received my patent Lillian's in a size 39 and they're a perfect fit, otherwise my New Simples are 38.5, patent VPs 38, boots Tuba, Babel & Botte are 38's, C'est Moi size 39, Tigresse wedge 38, newer Simple 85 are 38's, older Simple 85 are 38.5...  phew
> 
> I have wide toes   :shame:
> 
> What do you think I should go for in jazz leather No Barre - 38.5 or 39??
> 
> Thanks so much for getting this far!!



I think you should go for the 38.5. They kinda run like the VPs so the 39 would probably be too long for you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks so much *javaboo* - I was leaning towards the 38.5's, just wanted some reassurance
I'm off to place my order


----------



## fashionista89

Speedah said:


> Should be the same as regular Armadillo. IIRC it's TTS or sometimes a half size down. In a similar style (the Sevillana) I go a half size down from my VP size.



Thank you


----------



## danae

What's the sizing for the Champus?
I'm a US 9 and most of my closed toe CLs are 39.5 but my D'Orsays and slingbacks are 39. I've heard the Champus runs tight and small, is that true?


----------



## regeens

Hmmm...should I go with my usual CL size 37.5 in these or with my decollete size 38? My TTS is 37.  TIA.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1243339668969


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow, you're on a spending spree. I've heard you can go with your normal VP size but some people have sized up half a size cos it's really stiff and won't stretch.


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi Ladies, I need you to reassure me that I did order the right size for my 1st CL!  I ordered the patent fuchsia miminette in 7.5 and 8 on Barneys.com just now (I am usually a US 7, I usually wear Chanel 37 but have to always have my shoes stretched as my feet are on the wider side but not as long length wise).  So do you think 7.5 or 8 miminette would work for me?  I am really hoping they will fit as I love the pink color and CL shoes are usually too high heel for me!


----------



## mizcolon73

Purple Laminato (?) Ron Rons 40 Only 42 GBP (about $66)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...lenotsupported


I am new to this, so for this pair, what size does this equate into??? I am a us 8.5. Would they fit?


----------



## Speedah

What other CL sizes do you wear? I think they may be at least a half size too big though. Wait for Rilo to comment, she's the sizing expert.


----------



## rilokiley

regeens said:


> Hmmm...should I go with my usual CL size 37.5 in these or with my decollete size 38? My TTS is 37.  TIA.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1243339668969




For some reason the link brings me to the Saks homepage, but I take it from *lilmissb*'s response that you're asking about the Very Galaxy?  I would go with 37.5 if so.


----------



## Blueberry12

How does the Alti Pumps run?



Thanx.


----------



## rilokiley

hikarupanda said:


> Hi Ladies, I need you to reassure me that I did order the right size for my 1st CL!  I ordered the patent fuchsia miminette in 7.5 and 8 on Barneys.com just now (I am usually a US 7, I usually wear Chanel 37 but have to always have my shoes stretched as my feet are on the wider side but not as long length wise).  So do you think 7.5 or 8 miminette would work for me?  I am really hoping they will fit as I love the pink color and CL shoes are usually too high heel for me!




You ordered both sizes?  I think 37.5 should work, but it depends how wide your feet are... it's hard to say if you don't have any other CL sizes to compare to.  I'd just wait to see which one fits better and return the one that doesn't.


----------



## rilokiley

mizcolon73 said:


> Purple Laminato (?) Ron Rons 40 Only 42 GBP (about $66)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...lenotsupported
> 
> 
> I am new to this, so for this pair, what size does this equate into??? I am a us 8.5. Would they fit?




I think they would be a bit too big.  You are probably a 39 or 39.5 in the Ron Ron.




Speedah said:


> What other CL sizes do you wear? I think they may be at least a half size too big though. Wait for Rilo to comment, she's the sizing expert.





I agree with *Speedah*- it would help if you had other CL sizes to compare to.


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> How does the Alti Pumps run?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.




I think you'd be a 37.


----------



## mizcolon73

rilokiley said:


> I think they would be a bit too big. You are probably a 39 or 39.5 in the Ron Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with *Speedah*- it would help if you had other CL sizes to compare to.


 

Only thing is I currently dont have any CL to compare with.........


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> I think you'd be a 37.


 


Thanx.


----------



## hikarupanda

rilokiley said:


> You ordered both sizes? I think 37.5 should work, but it depends how wide your feet are... it's hard to say if you don't have any other CL sizes to compare to. I'd just wait to see which one fits better and return the one that doesn't.


 
If I remember correctly, I think I fit in 37.5 for simple.  My feet are wider. Yes, call me crazy, but I actually order a 37, 37.5 and 38, LOL!!  I am gonna just return the 2 that don't fit!


----------



## laureenthemean

hikarupanda said:


> If I remember correctly, I think I fit in 37.5 for simple.  My feet are wider. Yes, call me crazy, but I actually order a 37, 37.5 and 38, LOL!!  I am gonna just return the 2 that don't fit!


That's a good idea.  I'm a wide US 8, and I think I actually need the Simple in a 39.


----------



## DulceVida

can someone please tell me how the Lillians run? I spoke with an associate and bergdorfs over the phone who told me not to bother buying them since they run really narrow in the front, and I have wide feet, so if I went a size up, I would have too much space in the back! Is this true?? I still want them but Im unsure


----------



## danae

Strangely enough, I am a US 9 and wear a 39.5 on the Simples and 39 on patent New Simples 90.
Any feedback on the Champus sizing? Does it run TTS to your US sizes?


----------



## shockboogie

DulceVida said:


> can someone please tell me how the Lillians run? I spoke with an associate and bergdorfs over the phone who told me not to bother buying them since they run really narrow in the front, and I have wide feet, so if I went a size up, I would have too much space in the back! Is this true?? I still want them but Im unsure




They fit the same as the Rolandos for me. I went 1/2 my CL size (VP/Bruges/Declic/Yoyo).


----------



## DulceVida

shockboogie said:


> They fit the same as the Rolandos for me. I went 1/2 my CL size (VP/Bruges/Declic/Yoyo).


 
Thanks! I figured they would fit similar to the rolandos which are super snug. I had to go a half size up too.


----------



## CatNZ

^^^^ if you got longer toes and wider feet for your size, you may need 1 whole size up from normal CL.  especially if they're patent Lillian


----------



## CatNZ

alright.... I'm putting together a shopping list for next season, how will these style fit:

alti 140
claudia (the barbie shoe, yay!!)

I'm 38 in patent simple, 38 in patent open clic, but 39 in Lillian.

on top of that, will I be okay to take 38 in patent Bianca, and 38 in ron ron 100mm?  I'm guessing that since Bianca run 0.5 size large, and ron ron 100mm should fit similar to simples?

thanks!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm assuming the Claudia runs the same as Madame Claude and I went TTS 35.5 in them.


----------



## CatNZ

*lilmissb*!!! 

claudia down!  alti 140, bianca & ron ron 100 left


----------



## lilmissb

^*Cat!!!*





Sorry didn't see the ronron. I've been advised to take my VP size which is 35.5. I think rilo is a 6.5 in ronrons which is TTS for her. Search this thread for my questiona nd her answer.


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> ^*Cat!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didn't see the ronron. I've been advised to take my VP size which is 35.5. I think rilo is a 6.5 in ronrons which is TTS for her. Search this thread for my questiona nd her answer.




*lilmissb* to the rescue again!   so, I have claudia and ronron sizes confirmed... now it's alti 140 & bianca left 

I bet you're counting down days til your leopard MC arrives!  IMO you need to pair it with a new HL for the reveal


----------



## laureenthemean

*Cat*, the smaller sizes are a bit different.  I think you should get the Claudia, Ron Ron, and Alti 140 in 38.5 (maybe 39 for the Alti).


----------



## CatNZ

hi laureen!!   thank you for chiming in on the fit,  I think 38.5 will be just the right size for Claudia and Ron Ron.  **ticks the boxes**

only thing I'm a little nervous about is Alti - what is the toebox like?  if it's anything short and narrow like Rolando, then I'll need 39


----------



## lilmissb

^^^LOL! I was thinking that!!! Can't though as I've spent my monthly allowance...

I'm glad you chipped in Laureen. I just remembered and came back to tell Cat that Lav & natassha sized up half. They're around 37-38


----------



## siserilla

How do the Madame Claudes run? 

For TTS, I'm a 38.


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> How do the Madame Claudes run?
> 
> For TTS, I'm a 38.




I think you should go 1/2 size up.


----------



## laureenthemean

CatNZ said:


> hi laureen!!   thank you for chiming in on the fit,  I think 38.5 will be just the right size for Claudia and Ron Ron.  **ticks the boxes**
> 
> only thing I'm a little nervous about is Alti - what is the toebox like?  if it's anything short and narrow like Rolando, then I'll need 39


Hm, it's definitely short, but not quite as narrow as the Rolando.  Have you tried the Declic 120?  It fits the same.  It sounds like I'm about the same size as you and took a 39 in the Rolando and Declic 120.


----------



## CatNZ

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, it's definitely short, but not quite as narrow as the Rolando. Have you tried the Declic 120? It fits the same. It sounds like I'm about the same size as you and took a 39 in the Rolando and Declic 120.


 

Hi *Laureen * it does sound like we're around the same size!  I've never tried on Declic 120 , but my patent open clic is okay at 38 aftre some stretching.

hmm... think I'll take a 39 in patent Alti!!! since metallic laminato rolando 38.5 became borderline okay after stretching.

thank you SO much for going back n forth with me about the sizes  it's frustrating not being able to try on any CLs in person!  and a big thank you to *lilmissb* too!


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> I think you should go 1/2 size up.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## lilmissb

^^No worries my down under friend! We southern hemispherers must stick together!!!  LOL


----------



## DulceVida

CatNZ said:


> ^^^^ if you got longer toes and wider feet for your size, you may need 1 whole size up from normal CL. especially if they're patent Lillian


 
thanks for your input catnz, I think I'm going to stick with the half size up and cross my fingers


----------



## sweetsparkle

do the ambrosinas or mouche crepe run TTS? i'm a size 35 but wondering if i can 1/2 size up to 35.5?

same question for lace VPs. 

Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

sweetsparkle said:


> do the ambrosinas or mouche crepe run TTS? i'm a size 35 but wondering if i can 1/2 size up to 35.5?
> 
> same question for lace VPs.
> 
> Thanks!




Do you mean you're a US 5 or a 35 in most CL's?

If you're a 35 in most CL's, you should stick with 35 for the Ambrosina, Mouche, and VP.


----------



## sweetsparkle

rilokiley said:


> Do you mean you're a US 5 or a 35 in most CL's?
> 
> If you're a 35 in most CL's, you should stick with 35 for the Ambrosina, Mouche, and VP.



oh thanks! i meant i was a size US 5.


----------



## rilokiley

sweetsparkle said:


> oh thanks! i meant i was a size US 5.




Unless you have very wide feet, I think you should stick with 35 in those styles.  Hopefully *javaboo* can chime in, as she is the same size as you.


----------



## sweetsparkle

rilokiley said:


> Unless you have very wide feet, I think you should stick with 35 in those styles.  Hopefully *javaboo* can chime in, as she is the same size as you.



i agree with you. it was just wishful thinking on my part since those shoes are on ebay but only in 35.5


----------



## lilmissb

sweetsparkle said:


> do the ambrosinas or mouche crepe run TTS? i'm a size 35 but wondering if i can 1/2 size up to 35.5?
> 
> same question for lace VPs.
> 
> Thanks!


 
If it helps I'm a US 35.5 and I wouldn't size up to 36 for the mouche or ambrosina as they are fabric and fabric has a lot of give in it unlike other materials. I would go TTS 35.5 in them as I'm 35.5 in VP, Madame Claudes, HP & altadamas. HTH!


----------



## Speedah

^^ ITA. I'm a lot larger size so it may be different but my VP size is a 40.5 and I normally have no problem going up or down a half size from there. However, I went down to a 40 in the Ambrosina and they're perfect. I could probably do a 40.5 but I'd be really worried about heel slippage.


----------



## sweetsparkle

lilmissb said:


> If it helps I'm a US 35.5 and I wouldn't size up to 36 for the mouche or ambrosina as they are fabric and fabric has a lot of give in it unlike other materials. I would go TTS 35.5 in them as I'm 35.5 in VP, Madame Claudes, HP & altadamas. HTH!



thanks lilmissb!


----------



## Blueberry12

If I wear size 37 in Simples would 37,5 be fine in the Caracolos?


Thanx.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I went with my VP size but I think a half size up would be ok too.


----------



## fashion16

Okay, I am so excited, I can hardly stand it. I bought CL Defil's in black from Outnet for $252.00!! Woohoo! Anyway, I wear a 7.5 US snuggly and an 8 in some high heels w/ some comfort room. I purchased a 38.5 in CL b/c the 38 was sold out by the time I went to enter my information into the shopping cart area. I have seen that they can run about 1/2 size small but I don't know if that is compared to other CL sizes or if that is compared to US sizes. I have never purchased any super high end shoes before (though I have been stalking some for as long as 1.5 years) so I am completely green. Can someone help?


----------



## ShkBass

HI Ladies - I want these buy these so badly for work, since I can't wear heels.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/49423

I am a 8.5-9 in regular brands,
39 in most european brands
40-40.5 in Louboutins.

I never bought flats from louboutins, so I'm not sure if they are cut narrow or not?
Please help. Should I plunge and buy it in a 40 or 40.5?
My dilemna is if I get a 40, would it be too narrow?
But if I get a 40.5, will it be too long?

Please help, I don't want my size to go out of stock.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## julies*shoes

There is a pair of Python Twistochat on eBay that I am thinking of getting but I have never tried on this style before.  How do they run?  I am a size 40 in most CLs but go down to a 39.5 in NP and most slingbacks.  I went with a 39.5 in Matador as well.  Also, how is the heel height on these?  I know they are 100mm, but are they SP type 100mm or Decollete type 100mm (which are actually 110mm when you are a size 40)?


----------



## Chins4

Hey ladies - my eye has been caught by a pair of red eel Altadamas - any views on whether TTS (37) or a half size down to 36.5 would be better for me?


----------



## Blueberry12

Speedah said:


> ^^ I went with my VP size but I think a half size up would be ok too.


 


Thanx.


----------



## shockboogie

Chins4 said:


> Hey ladies - my eye has been caught by a pair of red eel Altadamas - any views on whether TTS (37) or a half size down to 36.5 would be better for me?




My altadamas are the same size as my VPs or my CL regular size. I'm a US 7.5 (on the larger side) and wear 38 in most of my CLs and except for Rolandos, Dillians, etc.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Shock


----------



## madamelizaking

*FYI*  the new Ron Ron's are actually running big!!!! I'm tts 37.5-38 and I fit in a 37!!!! JIC you didn't know, the new Decollete's are running TTS. It looks like this season most shoes are running bigger


----------



## CatNZ

thank you for the sizing information *madamelizaking*!!! I'm planning to get some RonRons this season in the new metallic 

I was getting rather worried about their sizing for a while... they keep on shrinking!  I'm the average 38, but had to get 39 in some styles... can't imagine what its like for ladies who are normally 40, 41 etc..

looks like Louboutin's trying to 'standardise' their fit towards American sizing?


----------



## tresjoliex

For Simple Patent, I wear a 40.5

I got the Ron Ron Patent in 40.5 as well.

I think they are perfect. I tried them on with footies, and they were a lil big, but without, I think they'll be perfect!

If not, I need some inserts!


----------



## lilmissb

Bugger! That means if they're running TTS or big then I'm pretty much screwed!!!


----------



## cl addict

Hi ladies - 

I've read through pages but haven't found totally the right answer -- 

I'm a 41 in simple 100, 40.5 in pigalle 100... where would I be in a decolette? There's a 41.5 in patent that i'm eyeing on eBay and wondeirng if they would work...

TIA!!


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think 41.5 will work.


----------



## sweetsparkle

lilmissb said:


> Bugger! That means if they're running TTS or big then I'm pretty much screwed!!!



me too


----------



## Miss Coco B

I am going to order a pair of Joli Noeud Mules in Satin but I am freaking out a little about the size.  I am a true 6.5 but in my Louboutin's I have 37 in Ron Ron (which fit perfectly) 37 in Rolondo (which I had to get the toe box streched) and the C'est moi booties (which I also had to get the toe box streched.  I don't know if I need to order a 37 or a 37.5.  Any advice would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Miss Coco B said:


> I am going to order a pair of Joli Noeud Mules in Satin but I am freaking out a little about the size.  I am a true 6.5 but in my Louboutin's I have 37 in Ron Ron (which fit perfectly) 37 in Rolondo (which I had to get the toe box streched) and the C'est moi booties (which I also had to get the toe box streched.  I don't know if I need to order a 37 or a 37.5.  Any advice would be much appreciated!  Thanks!




The Joli Noeud slides run fairly small.  I think you should go with a 37.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Miss Coco B said:


> I am going to order a pair of Joli Noeud Mules in Satin but I am freaking out a little about the size.  I am a true 6.5 but in my Louboutin's I have 37 in Ron Ron (which fit perfectly) 37 in Rolondo (which I had to get the toe box streched) and the C'est moi booties (which I also had to get the toe box streched.  I don't know if I need to order a 37 or a 37.5.  Any advice would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


Hm, I think 37.5 might be better.  Sizing on mules is pretty flexible b/c you don't have to worry about heel slippage.


----------



## cl addict

rilokiley said:


> ^ I think 41.5 will work.


 
Thanks Rilo! I'm slowly but surely making a list of all my various sizes. It's quite a process!


----------



## Miss Coco B

Thanks ladies!


----------



## fashionista89

Hi everyone,
Just wondering about the sizing for Double Platform Fortunas?
I've heard half a size up, but just wanted to check?
thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

The shocking pink and souffre decolts 100mm, how do they fit? TTS or half size up?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

For Cate Trash (in the larger sizes) you can easially go with your VP size (half size up from your US size)

I went a full size up from my US size (my ron ron/rolando size) because I really wanted that design. I will probably need strappy strips on the slingback but they fit fine 

So in a nutshell .. you probably can either size up a half size from you US or a full size from you US ... it really depends on what design you like I guess 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chloeheartsme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For Cate Trash (in the larger sizes) you can easially go with your VP size (half size up from your US size)
> 
> I went a full size up from my US size (my ron ron/rolando size) because I really wanted that design. I will probably need strappy strips on the slingback but they fit fine
> 
> So in a nutshell .. you probably can either size up a half size from you US or a full size from you US ... it really depends on what design you like I guess
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks *Naked*,
that helps. although its a bit hard 4 me cos i haven't got a pair of CLs yet, ill wait till my decolletes arrive, and see wat the fit on that is like, but i doubt that would be a good comparison on sizing, cos the cate trashhes are open toe. Wat do u think? Hope im not being a complete geek by asking all these questions?
:weird:


----------



## fivecents

Does anyone know how the rodita plaforms fit? I usually wear a 38. I found a 39 but I am thinking they will be way too large. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chloeheartsme said:


> Thanks *Naked*,
> that helps. although its a bit hard 4 me cos i haven't got a pair of CLs yet, ill wait till my decolletes arrive, and see wat the fit on that is like, but i doubt that would be a good comparison on sizing, cos the cate trashhes are open toe. Wat do u think? Hope im not being a complete geek by asking all these questions?
> :weird:


 
I got my trash in the same size as my decolletes.... if that helps any.


----------



## les.nympheas

Looking to buy my first CLs...I'm a 6.5 US sizing... I'm eyeing a pair of Scissor Girls on ebay in 37.5. Any advice?


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know how the orlans fit?


----------



## hikarupanda

Hello, today I went to Saks and pre-sold the Simple 85 in blush color!  But I am a little unsure about the size.  I tried the Simple 100 (in another color) in size 37.5, the toe box area feels ok but the length was too long, the Simple 85 in size 37, which is what I got, the length was fine although the toe box area was a little tight.  The SA stretched the size 37 a little bit and the toe area feels better.  So my questions is, with time as I wear them more, will the leather stetched more that size 37 will be fine!  I just think that size 37 will be a better fit since leather will stretch.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

les.nympheas said:


> Looking to buy my first CLs...I'm a 6.5 US sizing... I'm eyeing a pair of Scissor Girls on ebay in 37.5. Any advice?


 
They will be too big .. You probably need a 36.5 .. 37 tops


----------



## les.nympheas

D= AWW, That's too bad. Thanks Naked!


----------



## laureenthemean

les.nympheas said:


> Looking to buy my first CLs...I'm a 6.5 US sizing... I'm eyeing a pair of Scissor Girls on ebay in 37.5. Any advice?


I think the Scissor Girl usually fits TTS for your size, so you should go with 36.5.


----------



## Madraga

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I am thinking of purchasing Very Prive or Helmut.  The sizing for both styles have probably been discussed extensively, but I still need help in the sizing. I've been wanting to purchase these styles for a long time and thought I would never have the chance, but since i've lost a lot of weight, I find that I can now wear designer shoes. It is however difficult to try these on for size because it's no longer available in most Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom stores.

My size is rather varied because I have wide feet. I wear a size 8.5 in most American brands such as Nine West or Tory Burch. But for Kate Spade, I still wear a size 9.5. In most European made shoes like Zara and H&M, I'm constantly wearing size 40. I recently bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby shoes in size 39, and a Jimmy Choo King shoes in size 40. I tried a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes but I don't know the style name (it was a closed shoe with a small hole on top, cork-like heels in nude shade) in size 40 and they were very tight in the toe box that I wasn't able to squeeze my feet into them. 

So now I'm wondering, given the varied sizing, should I buy the Helmut style in 39? Or 38.5? How bout for the Very Prive, should I get 39.5 or 40?  I think I'm a true 8.5, but because of my wide feet, I'd have to compensate by wearing larger sizes.

Any advice or help regarding this matter will be highly appreciated. And sorry, I don't have time to look into 300+ pages of discussion on this topic. 

THANKS!


----------



## Loubspassion

Thanks Javaboo


----------



## me_love_purse

what size in ronron and yoyo should I wear if I wear 37.5 simple?
thanks ladies....


----------



## stormyghost

Hello all.  First, "wow", what a collection some have!  More like art than shoes.  I like the Christian Louboutin Dillian Flower Pumps, but have (don't pass out) never bought this brand before.  Typically in most shoes I am a 6, unless they are known to stretch.  Medium width, etc.
Thank you!


----------



## cuteangel7777

Hi Ladies!! I am in desprate need of help!! I have a paquita on hold (these are my UHGS!) anyone know how it run? i am in Hawaii and have to call in to get my size asap!
thank you in advance !!
Btw~ I wear 38.5 for the decollete, 38.5 for bow t-d and so on...


----------



## laureenthemean

cuteangel7777 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I am in desprate need of help!! I have a paquita on hold (these are my UHGS!) anyone know how it run? i am in Hawaii and have to call in to get my size asap!
> thank you in advance !!
> Btw~ I wear 38.5 for the decollete, 38.5 for bow t-d and so on...


I would guess size 38, but 38.5 would probably work too.  I don't think you have to worry too much since they're slingbacks.


----------



## lil minkey

This is a great forum!  I finally decided to get a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes.  Instead of getting just one, I got 8 pairs:
scissor girl
very croise
lola
minibout
horatio
astraqueen
triclo
Iowa Zeppa

I also bought the Lillians yesterday.  I am now eyeing the Alti 160mm on the Barney's site.  Does anyone know how the Alti's are sized.  I wear a size 6 in most shoes.

thanks,


----------



## cuteangel7777

laureenthemean said:


> I would guess size 38, but 38.5 would probably work too.  I don't think you have to worry too much since they're slingbacks.





!! Now all i have to do is wait~


----------



## LouboutinNerd

stormyghost said:


> Hello all.  First, "wow", what a collection some have!  More like art than shoes.  I like the Christian Louboutin Dillian Flower Pumps, but have (don't pass out) never bought this brand before.  Typically in most shoes I am a 6, unless they are known to stretch.  Medium width, etc.
> Thank you!



stormyghost....I am also a size 6 and got my Dillians in a 37.  I could have done a 36.5 but I was worried that the toebox wouldn't stretch enough.  I have normal width feet. If you have narrow to narrow normal feet I would say a 36.5 and if you have normal to wide feet probably a 37 would work for you - they run very small.


----------



## lucabela

Ladies... hope you can help.... I'm a 36.5 in the kid leather VP's and a 37 in the patent VP's.  What size would I be in python VP'S?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Same size in python.


----------



## me_love_purse

me_love_purse said:


> what size in ronron and yoyo should I wear if I wear 37.5 simple?
> thanks ladies....



ladies, can anyone help me with my question?
thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

How is sizing in Alta Nodos?? Same as VP size??? 

THANKS!!


----------



## Nieners

How is sizing in podiums? TIA!


----------



## luvhautecouture

Hello!

I'm trying to order my first pair online.  I am normally a sz 8 shoe size.  I tried on a pair of leather VPs last year at Saks and I think I fit a 38.5 but I'm not sure!!

I want to order a pair of patent NPs.  What size do you think I should get??  I'm so confused!



EDIT:  I just tried on some of my heels (other brands) and it looks like I am a 38-38.5


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> How is sizing in Alta Nodos?? Same as VP size???
> 
> THANKS!!



I think so but not 100% sure. You buying some hey?


----------



## Shainerocks

I want to get the studded Pigalles but I'm not sure if they run TTS.


----------



## mzshirls

Hi.. i was wondering if anyone knows how the Vivi's fit... they are espandrill's. I've only ever had pigalles and wear a 37 in those.. Thank you!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Where are the studded pigalles???


----------



## rilokiley

Nieners said:


> How is sizing in podiums? TIA!




They run small... best to go up 1/2 to a full size.  I think you can do a 39-39.5.


----------



## rilokiley

luvhautecouture said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm trying to order my first pair online.  I am normally a sz 8 shoe size.  I tried on a pair of leather VPs last year at Saks and I think I fit a 38.5 but I'm not sure!!
> 
> I want to order a pair of patent NPs.  What size do you think I should get??  I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I just tried on some of my heels (other brands) and it looks like I am a 38-38.5




I think you should get a 39 in the NP.


----------



## luvhautecouture

rilokiley said:


> I think you should get a 39 in the NP.



That's what I did!  Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

*rilo* what size do you take in the declics? I'm wondering what size to take in them. I'm thinking 36?


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> *rilo* what size do you take in the declics? I'm wondering what size to take in them. I'm thinking 36?




I take a 36.5, *carlinha* takes a 36.  I think you should go with 35.5.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, that's what I was thinking as carlinha got hers TTS. I doubt they'll have any left but I can't help but check!   Thanks *rilo!!!*


----------



## Shainerocks

lilmissb said:


> ^^Where are the studded pigalles???



Hi Lilmissb!

I called the Horatio boutique to add my name to the wait list. HTH


----------



## Shainerocks

Rilo, what size are you in the Hai Slingbacks?
I found this pair on the bay but I'm not sure if they will fit me. I'm size 36.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140323313566&_trkparms=tab=Watching
TIA!


----------



## ling0882434

i just bot from nm online a pair of pointy toe pump, very simple style. i am normally 37 in simple pump, 37.5 is the only one left. i wonder if it fit the same as simple pump?


----------



## kaeleigh

ling0882434 said:


> i just bot from nm online a pair of pointy toe pump, very simple style. i am normally 37 in simple pump, 37.5 is the only one left. i wonder if it fit the same as simple pump?


 
Can you post the link to the shoe please?


----------



## CLGirl

Hi anyone know the sizing for the Escatin?  Here's the link to it at Barneys.

http://www.barneys.com/Escatin/00455901175638,default,pd.html


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks said:


> Hi Lilmissb!
> 
> I called the Horatio boutique to add my name to the wait list. HTH


 
Thanks! Do you have any idea what they look like at all? Are they 100's or 120's? I can't remember. I can only remember the studded VP's in asha's post in New CL's.


----------



## ling0882434

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0A9M

this one, thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

mzshirls said:


> Hi.. i was wondering if anyone knows how the Vivi's fit... they are espandrill's. I've only ever had pigalles and wear a 37 in those.. Thank you!!


What kind of Pigalles?  If they are the 100, you should probably get the Vivi in 37.  If they are the 120, you should probably get the Vivi in 38 (they only come in whole sizes).


----------



## laureenthemean

ling0882434 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0A9M
> 
> this one, thanks


These are the New Decoltissimo.  I believe these run TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

Metallika booties? Smaller sizes, do you run TTS or half size up?


----------



## inspiredgem

Can anyone help with the sizing on these?  I'm a 39.5 in Decollete 868's.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...veryDate=&itemId=prod58380095&suiteId=&cmCat=

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod61420007&suiteId=&cmCat=search

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Rilo, what size are you in the Hai Slingbacks?
> I found this pair on the bay but I'm not sure if they will fit me. I'm size 36.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140323313566&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> TIA!




I think they will be too big for you.


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Can anyone help with the sizing on these?  I'm a 39.5 in Decollete 868's.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...veryDate=&itemId=prod58380095&suiteId=&cmCat=
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod61420007&suiteId=&cmCat=search
> 
> TIA!



The Triclo runs TTS, so you'd be a 38.5-39, depending on how much you sized up for the Decollete.

Sizing for the Declic depends a lot on the shape of your foot.  People can go TTS or size up.  It would be best to try this style on in person or to buy two pairs and return the one that doesn't fit.  You would probably be a 38.5-39.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> I think they will be too big for you.



Thanks, Rilo!
I think I should try to get 36 in the Hai Slingbacks. 
I was going to buy a pair online at Saks.com on Saturday but when I was about to pay for them they disappeared from my shopping cart.
I really need them for work.


----------



## Shainerocks

lilmissb said:


> Thanks! Do you have any idea what they look like at all? Are they 100's or 120's? I can't remember. I can only remember the studded VP's in asha's post in New CL's.



Lilmissb,
You can find a picture of the studded Pigalles in this thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yone-up-for-cl-fall-winter-2010-a-466668.html


----------



## justkell

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQitemZ120426857857QQsalenotsupported


Does anybody have these and know how they fit? the seller has them in whole sizes but no half sizes...and my normal CL size is 38.5...will a 38 or a 39 fit me? $199 is a decent price for those!

thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

justkell said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQitemZ120426857857QQsalenotsupported
> 
> 
> Does anybody have these and know how they fit? the seller has them in whole sizes but no half sizes...and my normal CL size is 38.5...will a 38 or a 39 fit me? $199 is a decent price for those!
> 
> thanks!



I think 39 would be better.

I rather have a little bit more room than have toe overhang... plus you won't have to worry about heel slippage with this style.


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks said:


> Lilmissb,
> You can find a picture of the studded Pigalles in this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yone-up-for-cl-fall-winter-2010-a-466668.html




Thanks! I keep missing threads!


----------



## justkell

rilokiley said:


> I think 39 would be better.
> 
> I rather have a little bit more room than have toe overhang... plus you won't have to worry about heel slippage with this style.



thanks *Rilo*!


----------



## Madraga

Hi could anyone describe the sizing for Very Prive in Rose Gold?  I'm about to purchase a pair on ebay and I'm quite unsure as to the sizing.  If I wear a size 40 in Jimmy Choo and 39 in Manolo Blahnik, how would the size 40 in VP Rose Gold fit?  Too big or too small?  I read somewhere that the sizing for CL is pretty much the same as Jimmy Choo, they're both very narrow and small.  So...I'm very much hoping that the size 40 won't be too long.  Any advice?? 

THANKS!


----------



## rilokiley

Madraga said:


> Hi could anyone describe the sizing for Very Prive in Rose Gold?  I'm about to purchase a pair on ebay and I'm quite unsure as to the sizing.  If I wear a size 40 in Jimmy Choo and 39 in Manolo Blahnik, how would the size 40 in VP Rose Gold fit?  Too big or too small?  I read somewhere that the sizing for CL is pretty much the same as Jimmy Choo, they're both very narrow and small.  So...I'm very much hoping that the size 40 won't be too long.  Any advice??
> 
> THANKS!




It's hard to say for sure if you haven't tried on any CL's before.  It would be best to get the insole measurement for the size 40 VP and compare it to the insole length of a pair of shoes you already have that fits you well (best if they are a similar style to the VP).


----------



## lilmissb

armadillos, they're usually TTS aren't they? I'm thinking I need 35.5 in the leather ones but mushroom city has some in 36....I don't think they'll fit but I'm hoping...


----------



## piyopiyo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130310041881&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

seller claims this would fir us 7.5-8. is she right? I usually wear 7-7.5 US size. think it would fit me? Thanks


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> armadillos, they're usually TTS aren't they? I'm thinking I need 35.5 in the leather ones but mushroom city has some in 36....I don't think they'll fit but I'm hoping...




I think they will be too big.


----------



## rilokiley

piyopiyo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130310041881&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> seller claims this would fir us 7.5-8. is she right? I usually wear 7-7.5 US size. think it would fit me? Thanks




40.5 for a 7.5-8??? 

No way.

This would probably be best for a US 9-9.5


----------



## lilmissb

I thought so rilo! Phew, that save my wallet some serious hurting. But now I've gone and found purple declics....  what to do what to do...


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> I thought so rilo! Phew, that save my wallet some serious hurting. But now I've gone and found purple declics....  what to do what to do...




haha I can't help you there- I love the purple suede Declics!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahaha, that's the problem. So do I. Everyone said they didn't have them so I gave up and then my regular SA who I hadn't heard a peep from @ the SF store came through for me. ush: Shoulda waited....doh! She usually works magic...she's the one who found my tributes for me. I was hoping maybe to get the purple suede VP's though....meh! I'll do my sums tonight and if I can possibly squeeze it in, I'll do it!


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> ^^Where are the studded pigalles???




hey gal   studded pigalles is coming next season, along with studded VP, go check the 09/10 thread 

I know that SCP will be getting studded pigalles, not sure about VP


----------



## mzshirls

laureenthemean said:


> What kind of Pigalles? If they are the 100, you should probably get the Vivi in 37. If they are the 120, you should probably get the Vivi in 38 (they only come in whole sizes).


 
Thank you for responding.  I wear the pigalle 100's and ordered the 37 in vivis two days ago.  I was almost about to order the 36 just in case but saw your response. thanks!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

How does the D'Orsay run? Are the TTS? TIA


----------



## juliette621

I need some advice ladies... I just got my Yokamias from Saks delivered today and they are gorgeous!  However, I wanted to know if these tend to stretch out at all?  I am a 35.5 TTS but they are a little loose on the inner side (you can see some extra space in the second picture).  Should I try a 35?  I'm afraid getting 35's will result in the dreaded "big toe overload" and/or toe overhang...TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

juliette621 said:


> I need some advice ladies... I just got my Yokamias from Saks delivered today and they are gorgeous!  However, I wanted to know if these tend to stretch out at all?  I am a 35.5 TTS but they are a little loose on the inner side (you can see some extra space in the second picture).  Should I try a 35?  I'm afraid getting 35's will result in the dreaded "big toe overload" and/or toe overhang...TIA!


I think you could easily do the 35 without toe overhang.  Your toes are not even filling out the peep toe in your pictures, so you'll be fine with a smaller size.


----------



## juliette621

^^ Thank you for the quick reply!!!  I was so confused because almost everybody goes up .5 or a full size from their TTS.  Now I have to try to find 35's...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sizing is more TTS for smaller sizes.  Good luck!


----------



## lilflobowl

think most of us go half a size down for D'Orsays~



Shainerocks said:


> How does the D'Orsay run? Are the TTS? TIA


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> How does the D'Orsay run? Are the TTS? TIA




Which style are you talking about- Joli Noeud Dorcet?  Bow T?


----------



## lilflobowl

oh no, after reading CatNZ's post I'm worried I ordered a half size too small for the Lillians. I'm a 38 in the VPs & got a 38.5 in the Lillians... should I have gotten a 39 instead?


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> Which style are you talking about- Joli Noeud Dorcet?  Bow T?



Hi Rilo,
I'm talking about this particular style. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260418835981&_trkparms=tab=Watching
These shoes are perfect for a dress I have but I think they may be big for me. I'm a true 36. TIA


----------



## lilflobowl

These are the older helmuts I think... some girls went up to a full size down.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Hi Rilo,
> I'm talking about this particular style.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260418835981&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> These shoes are perfect for a dress I have but I think they may be big for me. I'm a true 36. TIA




These are Helmuts and will definitely be too big.

*carlinha* is around your size, and her Helmuts are a 34.5.  I think you would need a 35 at the most.


----------



## arozena66

someone said Steva was  1/2 size up?
what does this mean?
if I'm a 39 in CL leather flats, but 40 in patent flats...
And 39.5 in scissor girls, 40 in c'est moi....

39.5 is ok?
coz I'm normally 40 in closed toe CL heels...


----------



## kaeleigh

rilokiley said:


> These are Helmuts and will definitely be too big.
> 
> *carlinha* is around your size, and her Helmuts are a 34.5. I think you would need a 35 at the most.


 
I agree, I tried them on in a 36 and I think I would need a 35.5 or 36
I am the same size as Rilo/


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> These are Helmuts and will definitely be too big.
> 
> *carlinha* is around your size, and her Helmuts are a 34.5.  I think you would need a 35 at the most.



Thanks Rilo and Kaeleigh!

I'm so sad because I just got my Ron rons and they didn't fit me!!! (I got a pair in size 36)


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Thanks Rilo and Kaeleigh!
> 
> I'm so sad because I just got my Ron rons and they didn't fit me!!! (I got a pair in size 36)



oh wow, really?  Too big?  Suede or patent?

That is strange, because 36.5 fits me perfectly.  Maybe you got a display pair that was stretched out?


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^ 36.5 are perfect for me too?


----------



## laureenthemean

arozena66 said:


> someone said Steva was  1/2 size up?
> what does this mean?
> if I'm a 39 in CL leather flats, but 40 in patent flats...
> And 39.5 in scissor girls, 40 in c'est moi....
> 
> 39.5 is ok?
> coz I'm normally 40 in closed toe CL heels...


Hm, I think you might be okay with a 39.5.  The C'est Moi tends to run really small.


----------



## arozena66

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I think you might be okay with a 39.5.  The C'est Moi tends to run really small.




thanks heaps!


----------



## fashionista89

Armadillo Satin D'orsays run 1/2 size smaller to TTS don't they?
i love the multi-blue ones..they're on sale at NM and BG, but only in 41. 
my CL TTS is 40.5 (size of my VPs..), would 41 be too big?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I'm pretty sure I need a 40 in those which would be the same (or close to) for you. I don't think I could go larger than a 40.5 without some slippage.


----------



## fashionista89

Speedah said:


> ^^ I'm pretty sure I need a 40 in those which would be the same (or close to) for you. I don't think I could go larger than a 40.5 without some slippage.


ah ok. thanks Speedah.
will just have to keep looking around then.


----------



## fashionista89

can't stop staring at them, trying to come up with ideas to fit into shoes a size too big.... hope i come across my size sometime.. :s


----------



## moshi_moshi

Can someone tell me how the Pigalle runs?  I am doing some reconnaissance for the studded beauties that are coming out for fall.


----------



## rilokiley

moshi_moshi said:


> Can someone tell me how the Pigalle runs?  I am doing some reconnaissance for the studded beauties that are coming out for fall.



Are they 100 or 120?

100 is generally TTS.  120 you probably have to go 1/2 to a full size down.


----------



## lhasa

Passmule Zeppa -- the wedges:  Looking at them in a 38.5; I'm a 37.5 in VPs & Yoyos, though my NPs and O My Slings are 38.5.  The wedges will be too big, am I right?  Could I swing it with padding and heel grips?


----------



## laureenthemean

lhasa said:


> Passmule Zeppa -- the wedges:  Looking at them in a 38.5; I'm a 37.5 in VPs & Yoyos, though my NPs and O My Slings are 38.5.  The wedges will be too big, am I right?  Could I swing it with padding and heel grips?


I think they will be way too big.


----------



## lhasa

Thanks for saving me from myself, *Laureen*.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> oh wow, really?  Too big?  Suede or patent?
> 
> That is strange, because 36.5 fits me perfectly.  Maybe you got a display pair that was stretched out?



They are calf leather. The box says "Ron Ron 100 Apollo". They seem to be 1/2 size smaller than a regular 36. I tried to walk on them but after a couple of steps I was in pain. I can't believe they feel so tight around my toes. They were the display pair. The right shoe doesn't hurt me as much as the left one. Can they be stretched or should I just give up??


----------



## Jasmina

Gals help please! I'm usually 39.5 in most of italian shoes,also I wear 39.5 chanel pumps!
I live in the country(europe) where I can't buy CL shoes and as my friend is in Indiana now I ordered 2 pairs of CL's. rolando and VP's both in 40! Damage is done so just tell me did I completely went wrong or there are chances that both pairs fit?


----------



## laureenthemean

Jasmina said:


> Gals help please! I'm usually 39.5 in most of italian shoes,also I wear 39.5 chanel pumps!
> I live in the country(europe) where I can't buy CL shoes and as my friend is in Indiana now I ordered 2 pairs of CL's. rolando and VP's both in 40! Damage is done so just tell me did I completely went wrong or there are chances that both pairs fit?


Hm, I think the VP might be too big.


----------



## Jasmina

Buy now, think later! LOL laureenthemean thank you so much,but I was worried about rolandos will be too small? Can you please answer about this,cos I evidently used your BNTL sentence! So now I'm so thinking!
TIA


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> They are calf leather. The box says "Ron Ron 100 Apollo". They seem to be 1/2 size smaller than a regular 36. I tried to walk on them but after a couple of steps I was in pain. I can't believe they feel so tight around my toes. They were the display pair. The right shoe doesn't hurt me as much as the left one. Can they be stretched or should I just give up??



I don't think you should give up just yet.  If they are fine lengthwise and just tight in the toebox, I think they can be stretched... especially since the right one (the display one, the one that has already been stretched) fits fine.  Try the sock trick at home, or you can bring it to a cobbler.  I am a 1/2 size bigger than you based on your signature- 36.5 in VP and Rolando, and I'm a 36.5 in Ron Rons, so I think sizing up to a 36.5 would give you heel slippage eventually.


----------



## laureenthemean

Jasmina said:


> Buy now, think later! LOL laureenthemean thank you so much,but I was worried about rolandos will be too small? Can you please answer about this,cos I evidently used your BNTL sentence! So now I'm so thinking!
> TIA


The Rolandos tend to run really small, so I think those will fit you.


----------



## greenleaflettuc

can i go up 1/2 size from my vp size in the miss gres?


----------



## japskivt

I wear a 41 in Simples, why is the 41 Miss Boxe too tight?


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies ... i think i know the answer but i just need someone to say it! I have found one of my HG's in a 41.5. I'm normally a 40/40.5. Is there anyway i can make them work? They are NP's so i can shorten the strap im sure, its just the shoe itself.


----------



## japskivt

savvysgirl said:


> Girlies ... i think i know the answer but i just need someone to say it! I have found one of my HG's in a 41.5. I'm normally a 40/40.5. Is there anyway i can make them work? They are NP's so i can shorten the strap im sure, its just the shoe itself.



I think there will be way too much space at the back of the shoe, but its JMO.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ I know ... just needed to hear/see someone say it. I want them so badly!


----------



## japskivt

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ I know ... just needed to hear/see someone say it. I want them so badly!



What are they? they are just my size.... LOL! haha!


----------



## savvysgirl

MC glitter NP's *sigh*


----------



## japskivt

savvysgirl said:


> MC glitter NP's *sigh*



If you decide not to get them, PM me!


----------



## a99kitten

I just bought my first pair of CLs at Barney's in Las Vegas. They are the Hyper-Prive in shocking pink satin. YAY! SO excited!

I am very standardly a 7.5 in every "normal" (non-foofy designer) shoe. Can do an 8 in certain super tall heels or flats. But I tried on 37.5, 38, 38.5 and 39s and decided on the 39s. My right foot is a tiny bit bigger so what I really needed was a 38.5 left shoe and 39 right shoe.

But now that I have decided I only need 1 kidney and want more CLs  I am stressed about sizing when buying anything online. 

Does anyone know how the "Ron Ron 100" in Patent leather run? Any help would be appreciated?!


----------



## javaboo

*a99*: I'm guessing you have a wide foot? Since you went from a size 37.5 to a 38.5/39 in the HP. I would suggest going with a 39 in the Ron Rons. People usually go with the same size as their VP(similar style to HP) or 1/2 size up.


----------



## a99kitten

Hi - no I don't have a wide foot. Or I should say I don't think I do. I wear a standard 7.5 shoe in every known store bought brand you can think of. And on a few occasions have sized down to a 7 in some obvious brands (Frye boots)

That's what I thought was strange about fitting into the 39 so well...and makes me afraid to buy any others


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> I don't think you should give up just yet.  If they are fine lengthwise and just tight in the toebox, I think they can be stretched... especially since the right one (the display one, the one that has already been stretched) fits fine.  Try the sock trick at home, or you can bring it to a cobbler.  I am a 1/2 size bigger than you based on your signature- 36.5 in VP and Rolando, and I'm a 36.5 in Ron Rons, so I think sizing up to a 36.5 would give you heel slippage eventually.



Thanks, Rilo!
I already have offered to give my Ron rons to a very good friend of mine from the forum. She will buy them as soon as I return them to the store. I just hope the next time when the Ron Rons go on sale I can snatch a pair that fits. BTW..Does the Ron ron go on sale often??


----------



## yammit

Hi everyone! I am thinking of buying the Crepe Mouche. What is their sizing like? Are they true to size? Thanks!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I had to size down for mine otherwise I'd have really bad heel slippage because of the material. My VP size is a 40.5 and I took them in a 40 (they're Ambrosinas but basically the same thing). HTH


----------



## yammit

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, I actually took my VP size in the Mouche Zeppa.


----------



## Jasmina

laureenthemean said:


> The Rolandos tend to run really small, so I think those will fit you.



They R here at tuesday  so I'll inform U was I lucky 
Thank U 4 UR help!


----------



## MissLulu

Hey Ladies,

I'm looking for a pair of anemones..I'm usually a EURO size 39.. I was just wondering whether I would fit into a size 40? or if not whether inserts would make them fit?

Or am I better off waitinggggg until I find my size??

Thanks girls...I wannnnt them so badddd =(


----------



## Speedah

^^ The 40s would be way too big on you as people normally size down in them.  Pigalles are one of the styles that it's critical to have the right size, in my opinion.


----------



## BagsR4Me

The VPs usually run TTS, right (especially for patent)?

TIA


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ All my VP's run are TTS for me but i know some people size up 0.5.


----------



## fashionista89

savvysgirl said:


> MC glitter NP's *sigh*


aww.
i want those really badly too..but definitely would be too big..just out of curiosity though, could you PM me details so i can drool over them? lol

i was like this a couple of days ago with the multi-blue satin armadillos, 1 size too big on sale.

hopefully we find our sizes soon..

i find VPs to be TTS for me. that's what i base other CL sizes on


----------



## lilmissb

BagsR4Me said:


> The VPs usually run TTS, right (especially for patent)?
> 
> TIA



I wear my VP's TTS at 35.5 if that helps!


----------



## MissLulu

Speedah said:


> ^^ The 40s would be way too big on you as people normally size down in them.  Pigalles are one of the styles that it's critical to have the right size, in my opinion.


 
Ah thanks speedah..I thought that might be the case...

Better keep stalking ebay then 

I've been lusting over these anemones for years! They are on ebay so rarely though and Netaporter is all sold out =( (I dont particularly like all the feathers on the new version)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you for the info. RE: VP sizing. I pretty much figured that, but I just really, really wanted the burgundy glittart VPs that are on the *bay (size 34.5). Just wishful thinking.  I guess I'll just have to hope that a size 5 appears somewhere...


----------



## rilokiley

BagsR4Me said:


> Thank you for the info. RE: VP sizing. I pretty much figured that, but I just really, really wanted the burgundy glittart VPs that are on the *bay (size 34.5). Just wishful thinking.  I guess I'll just have to hope that a size 5 appears somewhere...




hm, I think if you don't have long toes, 1/2 size down will work.  *javaboo* is similar to sizing in you, and she goes 1/2 size down in her VP's.


----------



## Speedah

MissLulu said:


> Ah thanks speedah..I thought that might be the case...
> 
> Better keep stalking ebay then
> 
> I've been lusting over these anemones for years! They are on ebay so rarely though and Netaporter is all sold out =( (I dont particularly like all the feathers on the new version)
> 
> Thanks anyway!



I know it's kind of cheating but you should check out *Willwork4Shoes*'s inspirations off the Anemones and the Plumes in http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-it-yourself-album-445803-9.html#post11238144

They're not as permanent and they look great!


----------



## mo.space

jessicastyle.com/christian-louboutin-very-noeud-in-black-satin-pic11823.jpg

how do the very noeud's run? I'm usually a 38, 38.5 in louboutins and I just bought a 39 hoping they'll run a size smaller! fingers crossed


----------



## Blueberry12

How do the Yoyo Zeppas run?


Thanx.


----------



## Speedah

^^ They run like VPs for me.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.

Then 7,5 would be big for me.


----------



## inspiredgem

Hi,
How do the CL flats run? I'm a 39 in New Simples and a 39.5 in Decolletes. I'm guessing these will be too small but I thought I'd ask anyway 
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/31004


----------



## Speedah

^^ I go TTS in flats. My VP size is a 40.5 and that's what I take in the flats. Although I do have a pair in a 40 that's a little snug but with some wear should be fine. They accept returns!


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Hi,
> How do the CL flats run? I'm a 39 in New Simples and a 39.5 in Decolletes. I'm guessing these will be too small but I thought I'd ask anyway
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/31004




They will be too small IMO.


----------



## inspiredgem

Speedah said:


> ^^ I go TTS in flats. My VP size is a 40.5 and that's what I take in the flats. Although I do have a pair in a 40 that's a little snug but with some wear should be fine. They accept returns!



Thanks!  I'll keep my eyes open - maybe someone will return a size 39.


----------



## Swanky

This thread needs to be closed as it's too long. . .  if we can keep the OT chatter out of great resource threads like this it would keep them from growing too long 
Anyhow, I know there's a TON of true reference info in here, anyone have it compiled?


----------



## missD

I'ma 38 in simples and a US 7.5 - what size graffiti flats should i get? Thanks ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

missD said:


> I'ma 38 in simples and a US 7.5 - what size graffiti flats should i get? Thanks ladies!




I would recommend a 38.5.


----------



## justkell

how do the fully prive fit? on the outnet it says they run TTS...so does anybody know how they fit? thanks!


----------



## nicjack23

any info on the armadillo style would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## pr1nc355

So I'm thinking of getting a NP in another color, and Saks has the 39 in it.  I have the 38.5 in black jazz, so I know that size works for me.  Anyone think I'd be OK with the 39 in the other color, or will it be way too big?


----------



## laureenthemean

pr1nc355 said:


> So I'm thinking of getting a NP in another color, and Saks has the 39 in it.  I have the 38.5 in black jazz, so I know that size works for me.  Anyone think I'd be OK with the 39 in the other color, or will it be way too big?


I think the strap may slip, but you could probably fix it with strappy strips.


----------



## lilmissb

Is it better to size up or down in 4 inch espadrille wedges?


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-suesse-LOUBOUTIN-Wedges-SUPER-PREIS_W0QQitemZ290322704003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item439894e683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

How these run? The seller said the insole is 24,5 cm. They are 36.5 and I am 37. Do you think they will fit? TIA


----------



## aeross

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-suesse-LOU...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> How these run? The seller said the insole is 24,5 cm. They are 36.5 and I am 37. Do you think they will fit? TIA


 
I had a pair and found they ran really small. I got them in my usually 40.5 but needed at least a 41 

Don't forget her measurement is including the pointy bit where your toes can't reach 

x


----------



## aeross

justkell said:


> how do the fully prive fit? on the outnet it says they run TTS...so does anybody know how they fit? thanks!


 
I got a 41 last week and find them far too big ( my usual CL size is 40.5 )

I'd therefore say yes, TTS !

They are the same fit for me as VP


----------



## misselizabeth22

Does anyone know how the cork slingbacks fit, and the yasmin wedges?


----------



## rilokiley

misselizabeth22 said:


> Does anyone know how the cork slingbacks fit, and the yasmin wedges?




Cork slingbacks- are you talking about NP's?  Catenitas?  Probably 1/2 size up.


----------



## rilokiley

nicjack23 said:


> any info on the armadillo style would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!




Generally TTS.

If you are in the smaller size range or have narrow feet/short toes, you may be able to get away with 1/2 size down.


----------



## kaeleigh

misselizabeth22 said:


> Does anyone know how the cork slingbacks fit, and the yasmin wedges?


 








Are you talking about the So Private?
I have these TTS and I am a US 6.5 and they are perfect.r 
*Wait.....*I just noticed your signature. I agree with *Rilo*, larger sizes I think need 1/2 size up.

For the Yasmine cork wedges Theoutnet.com suggest you take a half size up in this style.


----------



## misselizabeth22

rilokiley said:


> Cork slingbacks- are you talking about NP's?  Catenitas?  Probably 1/2 size up.



The black mesh and cork heel, Marchard I think? Or something like that:shame:


----------



## sunkist_baby

I've read on here that you should size up a whole size on the mesh marchand


----------



## LucyQ

Has anyone found a discrepancy in size between pairs of the same style?

Got a pair af tan Ornirons in 40 that fit just fine, then got a pair in gray, 40, but they're bigger than the tans.  Still wearable though, with insole or thicker socks.

I know Louboutins're hand made, but it made me wonder.

Especially as the grays were bought from eBay.com (after checking with TPF) and advertised as being in Boston, but were posted in Turkey.  The tans were also checked on TPF and, to be fair, both pairs look and feel good.


----------



## lilmissb

^Yes! I tried on 2 pairs of Penny Girl flats in khaki & grey size 36. I got the grey as they fit a lot better and more snug than the khaki.


----------



## LucyQ

Thanks - that's set my mind at rest.

Though it makes buying our beloved Louboutins by mail a bit more of a lottery!


----------



## lilmissb

^Tell me about it!


----------



## Nico3327

Hi there, not sure if this is the right thread for this but...

Do Declic's have a hidden platform?  Some listing on ebay say they do but I was eyeing up a navy pair from Sak's and the information doesn't say anything about it.  Thanks.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244635096228&ev19=1:12


----------



## LucyQ

Advice please about Turbella D'Orsay

I have a broad front foot but short toes.  I can squeeze into non-Louboutin European 38, but I'm more a 38.5.

I have a pair of satin Helmoons 38.5 (a bit tight) and a pair of pre-owned Pegote Rasa Nero which are just a bit loose but will be fine with an insole / heel grips.  

My CL booties are 38.5 (very neat) to 40 (great with socks)

Would a pair of Turbellas in size 39 suit me?


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies who have bought from NM

Is a size 10 a 40 there?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yup!


----------



## inspiredgem

Rolando sizing question. I wear a 39.5 in Decolletes and Lillians so I ordered a 39.5 in the Rolando Boucle. They are WAY too loose. I'm wondering if it's because they're suede (all my others are patent) or if that style just runs really big. 
Now I'm thinking of ordering these instead
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244649145351&ev19=1:25 
I'm wondering if I should go with a 39.5 or size down?
TIA


----------



## hya_been

I'm a 41 in Bruges, 40.5 in Lady Grants, 41.5 in Som1s and a 41 in Ron Rons.  I've heard that New Simples fit like VPs, which would be my Lady Grant size, but I'm wondering how similar in fit they are to Bruges because I find Bruges in a 40.5 (nappa leather) fairly narrow.


----------



## rilokiley

hya_been said:


> I'm a 41 in Bruges, 40.5 in Lady Grants, 41.5 in Som1s and a 41 in Ron Rons.  I've heard that New Simples fit like VPs, which would be my Lady Grant size, but I'm wondering how similar in fit they are to Bruges because I find Bruges in a 40.5 (nappa leather) fairly narrow.




I've heard New Simples are pretty roomy/comfy compared to other closed toe pump styles.  I think 40.5 should work.


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Rolando sizing question. I wear a 39.5 in Decolletes and Lillians so I ordered a 39.5 in the Rolando Boucle. They are WAY too loose. I'm wondering if it's because they're suede (all my others are patent) or if that style just runs really big.
> Now I'm thinking of ordering these instead
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244649145351&ev19=1:25
> I'm wondering if I should go with a 39.5 or size down?
> TIA




I would stick with your Lillian size (39.5).  The Rolando Boucle may be too big because it was stretched out (sale shoe, so a lot of people trying it on) maybe.


----------



## laureenthemean

inspiredgem said:


> Rolando sizing question. I wear a 39.5 in Decolletes and Lillians so I ordered a 39.5 in the Rolando Boucle. They are WAY too loose. I'm wondering if it's because they're suede (all my others are patent) or if that style just runs really big.
> Now I'm thinking of ordering these instead
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244649145351&ev19=1:25
> I'm wondering if I should go with a 39.5 or size down?
> TIA


The Rolando Boucle does run bigger than the other Rolando-like styles, but you should order the Rolando in your Lillian size.


----------



## LucyQ

LucyQ said:


> Advice please about Turbella D'Orsay
> 
> I have a broad front foot but short toes. I can squeeze into non-Louboutin European 38, but I'm more a 38.5.
> 
> I have a pair of satin Helmoons 38.5 (a bit tight) and a pair of pre-owned Pegote Rasa Nero which are just a bit loose but will be fine with an insole / heel grips.
> 
> My CL booties are 38.5 (very neat) to 40 (great with socks)
> 
> Would a pair of Turbellas in size 39 suit me?


 

And, any idea what size I'd be in Drapiday and Scissor Girl?


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ my Drapidays were TTS for me and they fit perfectly, if thats any help?!! I have heard some people have had sizing problems with the Drapiday though. 

And thank you *speed*s. Thought so but just wanted to check.


----------



## rilokiley

LucyQ said:


> And, any idea what size I'd be in Drapiday and Scissor Girl?




I'm thinking you'd be a 39 in the Turbella, Drapiday, and Scissor Girl.


----------



## inspiredgem

Thanks rilokiley and laureen!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

random question ...

do people usually go w/ their VP size in simples/new simples?


edit: do you think you could sock trick a pair of 38.5 scissor girls to fit better in the toebox??


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> random question ...
> 
> do people usually go w/ their VP size in simples/new simples?
> 
> 
> edit: do you think you could sock trick a pair of 38.5 scissor girls to fit better in the toebox??


I think people usually take their VP size in Simples, but TTS in New Simples.


----------



## csre

I agree, i am a 38.5 in new simples but 39 in simples.


----------



## LucyQ

Thanks *Rilo* and *Savvy*.

I keep telling myself not to buy any more of these addictive red soles for a while, but I just don't listen


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha ^^


----------



## ninameanlatina

How is the sizing on the Patent Very Prives. I wear a 6 to 6.5 US. I also have the No Prives in a 37.


----------



## jennified_

How is the madam claude sizing? I am usually a 7 in VPs


----------



## ninameanlatina

Here is a pic of the shoe in question. I'm a US 6-6.5. I have the Np Prive patent leapord in 37 and the Joli Nued Patent in a 36.5 but think I should have got a 36 as my heel slips. Please help.http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g30/ninameanlatina/VPPatent.jpg


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> How is the sizing on the Patent Very Prives. I wear a 6 to 6.5 US. I also have the No Prives in a 37.




I would recommend a 36.5 for the VP.  I am the same size as you.

The one in the photo you attached is I believe a 37.5.  That would be way too big.


----------



## rilokiley

jennified_ said:


> How is the madam claude sizing? I am usually a 7 in VPs




Stick with 37 for the MC.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thanks Rilokiley. Those were a 37.5 but the measurement of the insole is almost the same as my other shoes it was 9.5 inches. Do you think my true CL size is a 36.5. How do the 100 M Pigalle go. Would a 36 be good for me. Also how are the Armadillo's 120's in sizing. Thank You.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Thanks Rilokiley. Those were a 37.5 but the measurement of the insole is almost the same as my other shoes it was 9.5 inches. Do you think my true CL size is a 36.5. How do the 100 M Pigalle go. Would a 36 be good for me. Also how are the Armadillo's 120's in sizing. Thank You.




Yes, I think your true CL size is a 36.5.  I am a 36 in the Pigalle 100.

For the Armadillo, the 36.5 is good lengthwise for me, but I have narrow feet and heels, so my feet don't work very well with d'Orsay styles because there is too much heel slippage.  I think a 36 would have felt more secure, but then my toes would have been too close to the edge (my toes are on the longer side).  So it really depends on your feet...


----------



## ninameanlatina

I have a wider foot. But the Joli D'orsay I have in a 36.5 slip in the heel alot as well. Ahh! I guess I will keep looking for some shoes to buy. Thanks so much.


----------



## jennified_

rilokiley said:


> Stick with 37 for the MC.


 
thank you!!


----------



## ninameanlatina

RILO: 
What about these they are a 36.5 with the insole measuring at 9 1/4.  I think these might nbe to small as most of my shoes insole are 9.5.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Here is the link. The picture didn't work.
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g30/ninameanlatina/BlueLep.jpg


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> RILO:
> What about these they are a 36.5 with the insole measuring at 9 1/4.  I think these might nbe to small as most of my shoes insole are 9.5.




haha, I was looking at that auction earlier as well.  My Pigalle 100 size is a 36.  I have one pair that is a 36.5- they slipped at first, but after I put in heel grips, they were perfect.  If you are ok with maybe having to use heel grips, this pair should work for you.  And since you have a wider foot, you might not even need heel grips.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know how the vivi wedges run?


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thanks RiloKiley. I'm crossing my fingers that they fit. I'll let you know how once I recieve them. I can't wait.


----------



## laureenthemean

*lilmissb*, usually espadrilles run small.  I would get your usual CL size if it's a whole size, or half size up if it's a half size.  For example, if you're usually a 36 in CLs, get a 36.  If you're usually a 36.5, get a 37.  There won't be any heel slippage and the ankle ties will secure your feet.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen! I'm really tempted by the Vivi's and I'm not usually a wedge person....but they're so cute!


----------



## lichda

Nico3327 said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the right thread for this but...
> 
> Do Declic's have a hidden platform? Some listing on ebay say they do but I was eyeing up a navy pair from Sak's and the information doesn't say anything about it. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244635096228&ev19=1:12


 

yes, hidden platform!  saks just doesn't give enough info


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Laureen! I'm really tempted by the Vivi's and I'm not usually a wedge person....but they're so cute!


Yeah, I've actually wanted them since I first saw them!


----------



## lilmissb

Call Hirshxx however you spell it! They're on super sale. I'm tempted my I want my Bal!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies! I'm generally a 40 in CLs, with some tighter & some roomier. Will a 40 in flats work for me? TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeBunny said:


> Hi ladies! I'm generally a 40 in CLs, with some tighter & some roomier. Will a 40 in flats work for me? TIA!




I am generally a 36.5 in CL's, and I need a 37 in flats.  I find them to run pretty small/tight.  I think 40.5 would be better, but if you are ok with stretching them, 40 may work.


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^Thanks. Guess we'll find out, b/c they only had 40 so I ordered them!


----------



## cllover

Hi ladies!  How do Lady Gres run?  Most of my CLs are in 35.5, but I thought I could have used a 35 in simples and ron rons and I get the feeling that I definitely need a 35 in VPs.  I wonder if I could get away with a 35.5 in LG.  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

cllover said:


> Hi ladies!  How do Lady Gres run?  Most of my CLs are in 35.5, but I thought I could have used a 35 in simples and ron rons and I get the feeling that I definitely need a 35 in VPs.  I wonder if I could get away with a 35.5 in LG.  TIA!


You should probably stick with your VP size.


----------



## cllover

Thanks, Laureen - you are right  Now I hope I don't cave and get the pair I've been eyeing and must remind myself that I need something that fit perfectly!


----------



## Speedah

*Shoebunny*, I always go my VP size for flats. HTH since we're similar sizes.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  I'm usually a 35 in all closed toe CL pumps (decollette, minibouts, ron ron), but I'm a 35.5 in So Privates (patent with cork).  I was thinking about getting this NP in suede with cork (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320381845639) in a size 35.5.  Do you think they might be too big?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## rilokiley

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm usually a 35 in all closed toe CL pumps (decollette, minibouts, ron ron), but I'm a 35.5 in So Privates (patent with cork).  I was thinking about getting this NP in suede with cork (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320381845639) in a size 35.5.  Do you think they might be too big?
> 
> Thank you for your help!




I would stick with your So Private size (35.5) unless you feel you could go down 1/2 a size, especially since the NP is suede.


----------



## csre

for those of you that have tried the hercule, how does it run? Thanks for the input ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm pretty sure it runs like the Rolando, which is often a whole size small.


----------



## csre

Thanks Laureen


----------



## shopaholic7

I need a little help, and I wasn't sure where to post this question.  I ordered the Bow T Dorcets in a size 40.5, and I really should have ordered a size 40 as they are just a tad too big.  I don't think that one pair of heel grips will fix the problem.  Should I face the fact that they are too big and send them back or will doubling up on heel grips help?  I contacted my SA, but I'm afraid Saks won't have a size 40, so I don't want to have to send them back! :cry:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would send them back.


----------



## karolinec1

How do you guys keep track of all this?  I've found CLs to be the most difficult shoe to buy online because each style fits differently.  I wear 37.5 in the VPs and the Marchands, 38 in the Ernestas and the Sabotages, but my Drapanovas in 37.5 are a little too big, so I have heel grips in them, and 37.5 in the Rons are too small.  I tried on another pair of CLs that I didn't buy (can't remember the name, but they were closed toe, all mesh), and I had to go down to 36.5 to fit me.  When you refer to "TTS" and "your CL size", how do I figure out what it really is?  What is the secret to being able to buy CLs online???


----------



## kaeleigh

karolinec1 said:


> How do you guys keep track of all this? I've found CLs to be the most difficult shoe to buy online because each style fits differently. I wear 37.5 in the VPs and the Marchands, 38 in the Ernestas and the Sabotages, but my Drapanovas in 37.5 are a little too big, so I have heel grips in them, and 37.5 in the Rons are too small. I tried on another pair of CLs that I didn't buy (can't remember the name, but they were closed toe, all mesh), and I had to go down to 36.5 to fit me. When you refer to "TTS" and "your CL size", how do I figure out what it really is? What is the secret to being able to buy CLs online???


 

Secret is... to find out who your foot twin is and ask if they have ever tried them on.  Also, I used to keep a list of every pair I have ever tried on, to get a better idea.


----------



## rilokiley

karolinec1 said:


> How do you guys keep track of all this?  I've found CLs to be the most difficult shoe to buy online because each style fits differently.  I wear 37.5 in the VPs and the Marchands, 38 in the Ernestas and the Sabotages, but my Drapanovas in 37.5 are a little too big, so I have heel grips in them, and 37.5 in the Rons are too small.  I tried on another pair of CLs that I didn't buy (can't remember the name, but they were closed toe, all mesh), and I had to go down to 36.5 to fit me.  When you refer to "TTS" and "your CL size", how do I figure out what it really is?  What is the secret to being able to buy CLs online???




It sounds like your TTS is 37.  Is your foot on the wider side?  Are you a US 7?  The 36.5 you tried on might have been the Pigalle.


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm interested in this pair. However the pair is 36.5 and they may be too big on me.
I'm size 36. I really don't know if I should place a bid or not.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150350984328


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> I'm interested in this pair. However the pair is 36.5 and they may be too big on me.
> I'm size 36. I really don't know if I should place a bid or not.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150350984328




I think they'll be too big, especially since it's a d'orsay style.


----------



## Shainerocks

^^ Thanks Rilo!! You saved me again from buying something that wouldn't fit me!


----------



## karolinec1

rilokiley said:


> It sounds like your TTS is 37. Is your foot on the wider side? Are you a US 7? The 36.5 you tried on might have been the Pigalle.


 
I think I'm a US 7, but I do have wide feet, so sometimes I have to go to a US 7 1/2 to accomodate for width.  In Manolos, I do a 37 in the d'orsay styles, and 37 1/2 in almost all the others.  In Jimmy Choos, I'm generally a 37 - 37 1/2 as well.  CLs just have me stumped. 

I guess that means my "TTS" would probably be closer to a 37 1/2, given that my feet are wide, since I also had to go up to a 38 in the Iowa Zeppa and had to sell my Palace Zeppas because at 37 1/2, they were too big.  Wow, there's a whole lotta math involved in buying CLs!

Thanks for the help, rilokiley!


----------



## msJenna

37 in simples in patent and leather
37 in iowa zeppa's in patent
37.5 in ginevra in suede
36.5 in very prives in leather
36 in very prives in satin 36.5 works too
37 in devas

trying to figure out what my size would be in rolandos...

anyone want to take a stab?


----------



## laureenthemean

msJenna said:


> 37 in simples in patent and leather
> 37 in iowa zeppa's in patent
> 37.5 in ginevra in suede
> 36.5 in very prives in leather
> 36 in very prives in satin 36.5 works too
> 37 in devas
> 
> trying to figure out what my size would be in rolandos...
> 
> anyone want to take a stab?


I think a 37 would work.


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey Ladies i'm eyeing a pair of CL new simple pumps in python and metallic leather. I'm usually always a size 7 US in shoes, my feet measure 9.5" exactly and they are a bit on the wide side. I find that 37.5 in CL's fits me best. Can someone please give me some advice on sizing for these particular styles?

TIA


----------



## rilokiley

pro_shopper said:


> Hey Ladies i'm eyeing a pair of CL new simple pumps in python and metallic leather. I'm usually always a size 7 US in shoes, my feet measure 9.5" exactly and they are a bit on the wide side. I find that 37.5 in CL's fits me best. Can someone please give me some advice on sizing for these particular styles?
> 
> TIA




I think you should take a 37.5 in the New Simple.


----------



## ckh04

Hi Ladies, I just posted in the Locator thread how I was looking for a pair of black/nude patent Clichy 100s and was able to find a pair at the Vegas boutique (I haven't heard from any of the European stores yet).  Thing is, they are a size 36....I wear a 36 in my NS and VP, but take a half size up in the Gabin, NP and SP. I have heard that people recommend going up a half size in the Clichy... Do you think a 36 would work for me, or should I just hold off since shoes that are too small would be a bad idea?!?


----------



## rilokiley

ckh04 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just posted in the Locator thread how I was looking for a pair of black/nude patent Clichy 100s and was able to find a pair at the Vegas boutique (I haven't heard from any of the European stores yet).  Thing is, they are a size 36....I wear a 36 in my NS and VP, but take a half size up in the Gabin, NP and SP. I have heard that people recommend going up a half size in the Clichy... Do you think a 36 would work for me, or should I just hold off since shoes that are too small would be a bad idea?!?



I am a 1/2 size bigger than you (36.5 in VP), and my Clichy 100 is a 37, so half size up.  I think if you don't have long toes (which I do), you can do a 36.  It may be a little tight though, and you may have to do the sock trick.  I would wait to hear back from Mount Street first before you buy, as it will be cheaper overseas anyway.


----------



## ckh04

^^Thanks, Rilo!  Unfortunately, I do have longish toes (see left!), so it seems like the 36 may be too small for me.....I appreciate your opinion!


----------



## marusenka

Hi ladies! Please help me to choose right size in Suede Piros Ankle Boots. I`m 39 in my Louboutin`s shoes (ron ron, bow t) and have high instep. Unfortunately I haven`t tried any CL boots yet. Hope you will help me to get my 1st pair. 
Being sensitive to cold I usually wear cotton socks or/and tights in winter. I thought to take 39.5 but there is no such size at store, only 39 or 40. Do you think 40 will be too big? These boots have wide top and also made from suede, so little mistake towards bigger size  may cost a lot.
Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## fashion16

I am looking into buying patent No. prives. I am a 7.5-8 US and an 85. in defils. Will a 38 in NP fit?


----------



## pro_shopper

rilokiley said:


> I think you should take a 37.5 in the New Simple.


 
In both the python version and the metallic leather version?


----------



## rilokiley

pro_shopper said:


> In both the python version and the metallic leather version?




Yup


----------



## rilokiley

fashion16 said:


> I am looking into buying patent No. prives. I am a 7.5-8 US and an 85. in defils. Will a 38 in NP fit?




hm, 38.5 might be better.


----------



## fashion16

^^^Are you thinking they will be too narrow or too short? I don't mind if my toe comes to the edge of the shoe, I just don't want "hang over" on the heel or toe. TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

fashion16 said:


> ^^^Are you thinking they will be too narrow or too short? I don't mind if my toe comes to the edge of the shoe, I just don't want "hang over" on the heel or toe. TIA!




I think the 38 will be too short.  People usually take the NP 1/2 size up from their CL TTS.


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm a 39.5 in patent leather Decollete 868.  I'm looking at the Decollete 100's in python (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607) but I'm wondering if I should go down to a 39 because of the square toe.  Also, will the python stretch more than patent?  TIA!


----------



## fashion16

Thanks, Rilo. I guess I thought the Defils ran way small so I was guessing that my true CL size is 38 if my Defils are 38.5. If my Defils are supposed to run small, how can I be sure of my CL true size?


----------



## gymangel812

i'm a:
37 in metallic purple ronrons
37.5 in brown glitterart ronrons
37 in leopard new simples
37.5 in black decolzeps
37 in pink horatio slingbacks

what size would i be in rolando 120mm red patents? thanks


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, thinking of getting the Etrier - my first open toe CL.  I'm a 40 in the Rolando, Simples and Lillian.  Any idea if I can get away with a 39 in the Etrier?


----------



## jtothelo

I want to buy the Decollete 100 jazz, black leather pumps. Im usually between 39 and 40 in pumps (Not in CL, I dont own any CL - yet ) I tried on the Very Prive 12 cm. heel, black leather, in a 40.5 the other day, and they were too big. Im thinking I will need a 39.5 in the very Prive. I also tried on the Papilipi crepe satin pumps in a sz. 39.5, they fit, but were a little snug, but the SA said that the leather shoes have to be a bit snug, since they will stretch. But what size should I go for in the Decollete? 39.5 or 40?


----------



## laureenthemean

jtothelo said:


> I want to buy the Decollete 100 jazz, black leather pumps. Im usually between 39 and 40 in pumps (Not in CL, I dont own any CL - yet ) I tried on the Very Prive 12 cm. heel, black leather, in a 40.5 the other day, and they were too big. Im thinking I will need a 39.5 in the very Prive. I also tried on the Papilipi crepe satin pumps in a sz. 39.5, they fit, but were a little snug, but the SA said that the leather shoes have to be a bit snug, since they will stretch. But what size should I go for in the Decollete? 39.5 or 40?


Sounds like you should probably get a 40.  Decolletes tend to run 1/2 size smaller than VPs.


----------



## hya_been

I don't know the names of these 2 shoes, but I'm looking for sizing and I have pictures!

I'm a 40.5 in VPs, Lady Grants.  41 in Ron Rons, Bruges and Miss Boxes.  How should I size for these 2?


----------



## jtothelo

laureenthemean said:


> Sounds like you should probably get a 40. Decolletes tend to run 1/2 size smaller than VPs.


 
Thanks so much Laureen! Is this also the case in leather (When its not patent or suede)?


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> I don't know the names of these 2 shoes, but I'm looking for sizing and I have pictures!
> 
> I'm a 40.5 in VPs, Lady Grants.  41 in Ron Rons, Bruges and Miss Boxes.  How should I size for these 2?


I believe those are the Yopi and Bilbao.  You should probably get them in 40.5 and 41 respectively.



jtothelo said:


> Thanks so much Laureen! Is this also the case in leather (When its not patent or suede)?



Yeah, sizing isn't that different between materials most of the time.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Hello Ladies,
What is the sizing for the Salopette Pump. I'm a 37 in No Prive, 36.5 in Pigalle, and 36 in Joli Noeud. I'm also a US 6 to 6.5. Please help.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies! How do the Podium typically run? I'm usually a size 8. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies! How do the Podium typically run? I'm usually a size 8. Thanks!


I think you'd be best with a 38.5, but might be able to make a 38 work.


----------



## siserilla

laureenthemean said:


> I think you'd be best with a 38.5, but might be able to make a 38 work.


Okay, well it's definitely something I need to think about then. My foot measures a little over 9" but less than 9.25" and the insole measurements for these are between 9.5 and 9.75.


----------



## macska

I don't usually wear wedges as my foot tends to "wedge" down and they end up too big, but if I am a size 8, what size should I be searching for a pair of Zeppalace?


----------



## msJenna

jtothelo said:


> I want to buy the Decollete 100 jazz, black leather pumps. Im usually between 39 and 40 in pumps (Not in CL, I dont own any CL - yet ) I tried on the Very Prive 12 cm. heel, black leather, in a 40.5 the other day, and they were too big. Im thinking I will need a 39.5 in the very Prive. I also tried on the Papilipi crepe satin pumps in a sz. 39.5, they fit, but were a little snug, but the SA said that the leather shoes have to be a bit snug, since they will stretch. But what size should I go for in the Decollete? 39.5 or 40?



40 with closed toe.

I wear a 36.5 to a 37 in the VP...preferably a 36.5 and I wear closed toe Louboutins (simple, ronron, decollete) in a 37.


----------



## msJenna

OKAY NOW QUESTION

I want to get a pair of ariella talon boots.

do they fit the same as the ginevra

i am a 37.5 in ginevra and am looking at ariella talon boots in a 37.5 as well. 

also i wear a 37.5 in the alti booties.

thanks


----------



## ninameanlatina

How is the sizing with the PRIVATITA. I'm a 37 in No Prive, 36.5 in Pigalle, and 36 in Joli Noeud. I'm also a US 6 to 6.5. Please help.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> How is the sizing with the PRIVATITA. I'm a 37 in No Prive, 36.5 in Pigalle, and 36 in Joli Noeud. I'm also a US 6 to 6.5. Please help.




I think you'll be fine with 36.5 or 37 for the Privatita since it is open back and has an ankle strap to hold you in.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thanks Rilo! Do you know how the sizing runs for this years So Private's and Lillian Triple Buckle. My Pigalle's came in and the 36.5 fits perfectly. Thank you so much for all of your help.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Hi Ladies!! I am 38 in joli d'orsay, 39 in lilian, 38.5 in decollete.. i was wondering if anyone can tell me my size in very prive? 

Thankie!!


----------



## Alice1979

^I'd say either 38 or 38.5.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Thanks Rilo! Do you know how the sizing runs for this years So Private's and Lillian Triple Buckle. My Pigalle's came in and the 36.5 fits perfectly. Thank you so much for all of your help.




I think you should take your NP size in the So Private (37).  Your Lillian size will be your Rolando size (36.5 or 37, depending on the length of your toes).  Hope that helps!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
*cuteangel* I wear a 39 in Lillian and 38 in VP


----------



## inspiredgem

^^
Straight-Laced - what size did you get in the Bianca?

TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
I have the 38's and I'm waiting on the 37.5's to see which fit I prefer.
The Bianca's are generous in the toebox and quite long as well.
My US shoe size is somewhere between 7.5 & 8, if that helps


----------



## inspiredgem

Yes, that helps a LOT!  Thank you!  I think I'm about a half size larger than you - I'm a US 8 - 8 1/2 and my Lillians are 39.5.  Please let me know which size you end up with.  I almost ordered a 39.5 from NAP because they suggested going up 1/2 size - glad I waited.


----------



## Shainerocks

I want to get a pair of Numero Prive Slingbacks. How do they run? Are they TTS? 
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## ckh04

Ladies, what is your experience with the patent Miss Boxe?  I am a 36 in my VP and NS, but take half a size up in my NP.  TIA!


----------



## jtothelo

I just recieved a pair of Décolleté 100 leather jazz pumps. How much can I expect them to expand? They are VERY snug now...and one additional question: What sorts of leather does the Decollete come in?


----------



## jtothelo

cuteangel7777 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I am 38 in joli d'orsay, 39 in lilian, 38.5 in decollete.. i was wondering if anyone can tell me my size in very prive?
> 
> Thankie!!


 
IMO, the Decollete is much more narrow than the Very Prive, so I would go for a 38.


----------



## rilokiley

ckh04 said:


> Ladies, what is your experience with the patent Miss Boxe?  I am a 36 in my VP and NS, but take half a size up in my NP.  TIA!




I think you should go with 36.  It might be snug at first but should stretch nicely with some wear.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> I want to get a pair of Numero Prive Slingbacks. How do they run? Are they TTS?
> Thanks to all in advance!




I think you should go with 36.5.


----------



## rilokiley

jtothelo said:


> I just recieved a pair of Décolleté 100 leather jazz pumps. How much can I expect them to expand? They are VERY snug now...and one additional question: What sorts of leather does the Decollete come in?




It comes in jazz and patent leather.  AFAIK, there is no calf or kid leather Decollete.  The toebox will stretch- search "sock trick" for some tips.  If it is too short lengthwise though, you may have to go up a size.


----------



## japskivt

I am a 41 in Very Prive. Would I take a 40.5 in Madame Claude.


----------



## rilokiley

japskivt said:


> I am a 41 in Very Prive. Would I take a 40.5 in Madame Claude.




I would stick with your VP size.


----------



## calicocat

Hi, I only tried on So Private & sky-high wedges (Tigresse & Barcelona) for reference, both are *38* for me. Would anyone suggest what my sizes would be for these: 

1. Scissor Girls 
2. Very Prive 
3. Yoyo Zeppa 
4. Sevillanas

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## japskivt

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *japskivt* 

 
_I am a 41 in Very Prive. Would I take a 40.5 in Madame Claude._


I would stick with your VP size.


REALLY? I thought you sized down a half size for D'Orsays? I am usually a 40.5 in Louboutin slingbacks.


----------



## surlygirl

inspiredgem said:


> Yes, that helps a LOT! Thank you! I think I'm about a half size larger than you - I'm a US 8 - 8 1/2 and my Lillians are 39.5. Please let me know which size you end up with. I almost ordered a 39.5 from NAP because they suggested going up 1/2 size - glad I waited.


 
I tried the Bianca in my VP size, 39, and they were perfect. I saw that on NAP, too, and was glad I tried them on at Saks.


----------



## ckh04

rilokiley said:


> I think you should go with 36.  It might be snug at first but should stretch nicely with some wear.



Hi again Rilo - Thanks so much!  I found a pair in a 36.5 and wasn't sure if I could swing the extra half size....What do you think?

I just got my NS and the 36 fit fine when I tried them on in the store, but now they are feeling a bit tight in the toe box - Length-wise they fit fine, though so it just re-confused me as to which size I should be buying!


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> I think you should go with 36.5.



Thanks, Rilo!!


----------



## yammit

Hi! I am size 36 in Very Prive, should I stick to the same size, or half a size up with patent Simple? I have wide-ish foot and understand patent has less give. Thanks!


----------



## jtothelo

rilokiley said:


> It comes in jazz and patent leather. AFAIK, there is no calf or kid leather Decollete. The toebox will stretch- search "sock trick" for some tips. If it is too short lengthwise though, you may have to go up a size.


 
Thanks so much Rilokiley  I am familiar with the sock trick  But Im afraid to engage in it - wont it ruin the leather/stretch it so that it shows that its been stretched?


----------



## laureenthemean

japskivt said:


> I am a 41 in Very Prive. Would I take a 40.5 in Madame Claude.


I think you should actually go with a 41.  The MC seems to fit smaller than a lot of other d'Orsay styles.


----------



## jtothelo

What size heels does the Decollete come in? I think Christian Louboutins website is really lacking shoe information. Just a lot of fancy layout!


----------



## japskivt

laureenthemean said:


> I think you should actually go with a 41.  The MC seems to fit smaller than a lot of other d'Orsay styles.



Thanks!


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thanks Rilo I got a 37 in the So Private Two Tone Black and Gold. They should be here tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## nillacobain

I need some help with nappa declics 120 and new simples, can I go 1/2 size up with both? thanks


----------



## inspiredgem

surlygirl said:


> I tried the Bianca in my VP size, 39, and they were perfect. I saw that on NAP, too, and was glad I tried them on at Saks.


 
Thanks Surly!

Another dumb question - I've never tried the VP's so how would those compare to Decolletes?


----------



## legaldiva

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks Surly!
> 
> Another dumb question - I've never tried the VP's so how would those compare to Decolletes?


 
All my VPs (suede, patent, python, etc.) are 39.  All my decolletes (patent for all) are 39.5.


----------



## legaldiva

^ That said, can I take a 39 in Rolandos?  Pretty please tell me yes.


----------



## dreachick2384

legaldiva said:


> ^ That said, can I take a 39 in Rolandos? Pretty please tell me yes.


 
Probably not, I'd say 39.5 Rolando. Sorry!


----------



## yammit

yammit said:


> Hi! I am size 36 in Very Prive, should I stick to the same size, or half a size up with patent Simple? I have wide-ish foot and understand patent has less give. Thanks!



Anyone please??


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I have wide feet as well. I went up 1/2 size from my vp, but probably could have done vp size as well. Very wide feet tho.


----------



## rilokiley

japskivt said:


> REALLY? I thought you sized down a half size for D'Orsays? I am usually a 40.5 in Louboutin slingbacks.




Not for the MC- they don't run big like most d'orsays.


----------



## rilokiley

ckh04 said:


> Hi again Rilo - Thanks so much!  I found a pair in a 36.5 and wasn't sure if I could swing the extra half size....What do you think?
> 
> I just got my NS and the 36 fit fine when I tried them on in the store, but now they are feeling a bit tight in the toe box - Length-wise they fit fine, though so it just re-confused me as to which size I should be buying!




If it's a good deal, and you don't think you can find it anywhere else, I'd go for it.  I find I have to put in Foot Petals heel grips and/or Tip Toes in most of my CL's anyway, so if it's a little loose, I'm sure a heel grip will fix it right up.

The NS in 36 will stretch in the toebox- in just a few wears, I'm sure they'll be perfect


----------



## rilokiley

yammit said:


> Hi! I am size 36 in Very Prive, should I stick to the same size, or half a size up with patent Simple? I have wide-ish foot and understand patent has less give. Thanks!




I'd stick with your VP size (36).


----------



## rilokiley

jtothelo said:


> Thanks so much Rilokiley  I am familiar with the sock trick  But Im afraid to engage in it - wont it ruin the leather/stretch it so that it shows that its been stretched?




Nah, you should be good.  If you're really worried, maybe start off with a pair of thinner socks, but I don't think the leather will be ruined.


----------



## rilokiley

jtothelo said:


> What size heels does the Decollete come in? I think Christian Louboutins website is really lacking shoe information. Just a lot of fancy layout!




AFAIK, there is only one heel height for the Decollete.  My box says 110mm, but the exact height may vary slightly depending on the size of the shoe.


----------



## rilokiley

nillacobain said:


> I need some help with nappa declics 120 and new simples, can I go 1/2 size up with both? thanks




hm, I don't think so.  I think you should stay TTS for both (I think that would be a 36.5 for you) unless you have wide feet- then 1/2 size up may work for the Declic 120.


----------



## ckh04

rilokiley said:


> If it's a good deal, and you don't think you can find it anywhere else, I'd go for it.  I find I have to put in Foot Petals heel grips and/or Tip Toes in most of my CL's anyway, so if it's a little loose, I'm sure a heel grip will fix it right up.
> 
> The NS in 36 will stretch in the toebox- in just a few wears, I'm sure they'll be perfect



Thanks, Rilo - the shoes are retail and full price, but I did manage to find a store that had the 36!!!  I went with your advice and got them instead of the 36.5.  My size 36 VPs (leather) have stretched quite a bit and I have only worn them a few times, so much so that my heel pops out of the back, so I'm hesitant to go up in size with styles that are normally TTS.  So it worked out perfectly that the store had one in the right size!  

P.S.  I got my Clichys!!!!  Up half a size, again, like you suggested!


----------



## jtothelo

Im in doubt, whether I should exchange my Decollete sz.40 for a 40.5 or 41. I would also like to be able to put Gel Pads at the Toes, to make it more comfy. Does anyone know, how much the sz. vary in cm.?


----------



## laureenthemean

jtothelo said:


> Im in doubt, whether I should exchange my Decollete sz.40 for a 40.5 or 41. I would also like to be able to put Gel Pads at the Toes, to make it more comfy. Does anyone know, how much the sz. vary in cm.?


I think it's 2 or 3 mm per half size, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jtothelo

laureenthemean said:


> I think it's 2 or 3 mm per half size, but I'm not sure.


 
Thanks Laureen - I was just looking at Your CL collection, and I saw the Declic shoes, and also the Pin-up ones. Do you think these are better to walk in than the Decollete? I like them, because the toe is similar to the decollete.
P.S. L-O-V-E your collection


----------



## poppyseed

Hey girls, would anyone be able to help with Cate Trash sizing - I think I'm between 37 1/2 and 38 tts, but I dont' have that many pairs of CL, so it's hard to say lol - I am after the Trash in 37 1/2 - do you think it would work?
TIA!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Has anyone tried on the newer crop of VP's lately? Reghan at SCP said they are running about a half size big. I got my black leather ones in my regular VP size (38.5), which is what my patent ones are. They were a bit snug, but now with 3-4 wears they are *almost* perfect. I'm hoping its ihe same for the leathers. Reghan put the 38 on the side for me tho, just in case and would have recommended the 38, but I'd be shocked if I did need those (don't want toe-verhang!)since I'm an 8, but mostly 8.5 US, and really wide feet. So I took my reg. VP size. Thoughts?


----------



## savvysgirl

Mount Streets? Most of my CL's are a 40. I thought a 40.5 would be best for me in this style but the ones i want are only available in a 40 or 41. I know *Kuromi* sized up by half. Do you think i'd be ok in a 41? 

I'd be very grateful for input as always


----------



## laureenthemean

jtothelo said:


> Thanks Laureen - I was just looking at Your CL collection, and I saw the Declic shoes, and also the Pin-up ones. Do you think these are better to walk in than the Decollete? I like them, because the toe is similar to the decollete.
> P.S. L-O-V-E your collection


It really depends on your feet.  The toes on the Clichy (style the Pin-up is based on) and the Declic are a bit shorter, rounder, and wider, which is better for my feet.  I personally am not a huge fan of the Decollete, although I think they look great on other people.  And thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Has anyone tried on the newer crop of VP's lately? Reghan at SCP said they are running about a half size big. I got my black leather ones in my regular VP size (38.5), which is what my patent ones are. They were a bit snug, but now with 3-4 wears they are *almost* perfect. I'm hoping its ihe same for the leathers. Reghan put the 38 on the side for me tho, just in case and would have recommended the 38, but I'd be shocked if I did need those (don't want toe-verhang!)since I'm an 8, but mostly 8.5 US, and really wide feet. So I took my reg. VP size. Thoughts?


Can she take an insole measurement for you?  It seems like the supposed size changes mostly make a difference for the smaller sizes.


----------



## Blueberry12

I am eyeing a pair of Decollette 868´s in size 38.


I´ve read that some goes up 1/2 size and some 1 size.


So I don´t know if they would fit.

I wear size 37 in Simples and both 37 & 37,5 in Ron Rons.


37,5 in Rolandos, but I think 37 would have been fine too.


So I am afraid 38 in Decollettes would be big.

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> Mount Streets? Most of my CL's are a 40. I thought a 40.5 would be best for me in this style but the ones i want are only available in a 40 or 41. I know *Kuromi* sized up by half. Do you think i'd be ok in a 41?
> 
> I'd be very grateful for input as always




Between 40 and 41, I would go for the 41.  I tried on the Mount Street and found it to run really small.  And since it is a sandal style, a tiny bit extra room won't look as bad as if your toes were hanging over.


----------



## rilokiley

Blueberry12 said:


> I am eyeing a pair of Decollette 868 in size 38.
> 
> 
> I´ve read that some goes up 1/2 and some 1 size.




I think you should get a 37.5.

btw, why the big red font?


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> I think you should get a 37.5.
> 
> btw, why the big red font?


 

Thanx.


About the big red font.

I don´t know. It was a  mistake.




I´ve edited it know.


----------



## ninameanlatina

How is the sizing for the pep toe maryjanes. Here is a pic. I'm a 37 in No Prive and this years Privates, my CL reg siz is a 36.5. Please help.


----------



## laureenthemean

ninameanlatina said:


> How is the sizing for the pep toe maryjanes. Here is a pic. I'm a 37 in No Prive and this years Privates, my CL reg siz is a 36.5. Please help.


These are called the No Barre.  You should probably go with a 36.5.


----------



## heiress-ox

I wanted to get the Rolando Boucle - and I think I would usually take 41, but they only have a 40.5 left - does anyone know of the insole measurement & if I could scrape it


----------



## savvysgirl

rilokiley said:


> Between 40 and 41, I would go for the 41.  I tried on the Mount Street and found it to run really small.  And since it is a sandal style, a tiny bit extra room won't look as bad as if your toes were hanging over.



Thank you *Rilo*. I knew a 40 would be too small but i was worried the 41 would be too big length wise.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> Can she take an insole measurement for you? It seems like the supposed size changes mostly make a difference for the smaller sizes.


 

Thanks for the input. She actually already shipped them, they will be here monday. She put the 38 off to the side for me in case, but I'd have a coronary out of shock if I need that size. My patents are a 38.5 and need some toe box stretching, but that works itself out. So that's what I took in leather. Don't want toe-verhang either. It would be optimal for me if the sizing oddness only affects tiny feets.


----------



## Blueberry12

How do the Bilbao wedges run?

TIA!


----------



## lichda

do the tigresse wedges run true to size?


----------



## legaldiva

yammit said:


> Anyone please??


 
Yammit--I think you could go with your VP size.  I would NOT recommend sizing up further.


----------



## Lec8504

What size would I be in the Yopi Patent?

I'm a 36.5 in decolette (sp?)
36 in new simples and I can fit into a 36 VPs


----------



## laureenthemean

Lec8504 said:


> What size would I be in the Yopi Patent?
> 
> I'm a 36.5 in decolette (sp?)
> 36 in new simples and I can fit into a 36 VPs


I think 36 would be safe.


----------



## Lec8504

thanks laureen!   

Now hoping that they still have it in my size hehe


----------



## mylilsnowy

Blueberry12 said:


> How do the Bilbao wedges run?
> 
> TIA!


I wear sz 35.5 and get sz 36 in bilbao (it fits me perfectly). It  only comes in whole sizes only and i go 1/2 size up.


----------



## mylilsnowy

lichda said:


> do the tigresse wedges run true to size?


I went a half size up as it only come in whole sizes only.


----------



## lichda

thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've been scouring your thread and I am seeking my first pair of CL's.  I want to start with a basic style, either the Simple or New Simple or Ron Ron.  I've only tried on the leather Simple in a 41.5 and it seemed to fit fine, but a 41 was a bit snug (the 42 was too large).  I am normally a US size 10, so I am confused as to what size I should get.

I saw some patent New Simples in a 41 that I love, but I have no idea what size to get.  Any thoughts?  I am also eyeing some Ron Ron's in a 42, would that be too big? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been scouring your thread and I am seeking my first pair of CL's.  I want to start with a basic style, either the Simple or New Simple or Ron Ron.  I've only tried on the leather Simple in a 41.5 and it seemed to fit fine, but a 41 was a bit snug (the 42 was too large).  I am normally a US size 10, so I am confused as to what size I should get.
> 
> I saw some patent New Simples in a 41 that I love, but I have no idea what size to get.  Any thoughts?  I am also eyeing some Ron Ron's in a 42, would that be too big? TIA!


I think the New Simple in 41 would work for you.  As far as the Ron Ron, it's hard to say.  They might work for you since the toe box is kind of short, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LaDonna

Hello all. I'm usually an 8-8.5 US, what size would I wear in the rolande boucle? Lillian? I ordered a 39.5. I hope they fit--I hope they ship!!!


----------



## rilokiley

LaDonna said:


> Hello all. I'm usually an 8-8.5 US, what size would I wear in the rolande boucle? Lillian? I ordered a 39.5. I hope they fit--I hope they ship!!!




I heard it doesn't run as small as the Lillian, so a 39 may be better.  I have not tried it on personally though.  Hopefully, the 39.5 will work for you


----------



## gummibonbon

Helpppp! I'm usually a 37.5 and looking to get my first pair of Black Jazz Decolletes off NAP, should I size up 1/2 or 1 size??
I ordered the 38.5 and I'm feeling really uneasy about it now..


----------



## Dukeprincess

laureenthemean said:


> I think the New Simple in 41 would work for you. As far as the Ron Ron, it's hard to say. They might work for you since the toe box is kind of short, but I'm not sure.


 
Thank you Laureen!


----------



## LaDonna

rilokiley said:


> I heard it doesn't run as small as the Lillian, so a 39 may be better. I have not tried it on personally though. Hopefully, the 39.5 will work for you


 
I guess I should've asked before I ordered.  Hopefully, they will work out.  Thanks *rilokiley*!

What size would I wear in the Declic?  I was thinking a 39.


----------



## rilokiley

LaDonna said:


> I guess I should've asked before I ordered.  Hopefully, they will work out.  Thanks *rilokiley*!
> 
> What size would I wear in the Declic?  I was thinking a 39.




I think 39 as well.


----------



## rilokiley

gummibonbon said:


> Helpppp! I'm usually a 37.5 and looking to get my first pair of Black Jazz Decolletes off NAP, should I size up 1/2 or 1 size??
> I ordered the 38.5 and I'm feeling really uneasy about it now..




Do you mean you're a 37.5 in regular shoes or in CL's?


----------



## mylilsnowy

is the sizing for ron ron 85mm and 100mm the same?


----------



## gummibonbon

rilokiley said:


> Do you mean you're a 37.5 in regular shoes or in CL's?



sorry, 37.5 in regular shoes


----------



## rilokiley

gummibonbon said:


> sorry, 37.5 in regular shoes




The Decollete in 38.5 should work for you then.


----------



## karolinec1

Just wanted to say THANK YOU (particularly to *Rilokiley*) for helping me with figuring out how CLs size!!  I ordered a pair of the Love pumps earlier this week, after pouring over this thread to do the algebraic calculations.  I picked them up tonight, and they fit PERFECTLY.  You guys are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Could I wear a 41 in the Python Decollete if I am a 41 in the New Simples, but a 41.5 in the regular leather Simple pumps?  Does the python have more stretch?  Or should I wait and hope NAP puts up a 41.5 or 42?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607


----------



## rilokiley

karolinec1 said:


> Just wanted to say THANK YOU (particularly to *Rilokiley*) for helping me with figuring out how CLs size!!  I ordered a pair of the Love pumps earlier this week, after pouring over this thread to do the algebraic calculations.  I picked them up tonight, and they fit PERFECTLY.  You guys are AWESOME!!!!




You're welcome!  I'm glad I could help.  Post pics when you can!


----------



## rilokiley

Dukeprincess said:


> Could I wear a 41 in the Python Decollete if I am a 41 in the New Simples, but a 41.5 in the regular leather Simple pumps?  Does the python have more stretch?  Or should I wait and hope NAP puts up a 41.5 or 42?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37607




If you are a 41 in the New Simple and a 41.5 in the regular Simple, the python Decollete in a 41 will be too small IMO.  You will need a 41.5 at least.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Rilo!  *Love your Avatar!


----------



## Marchee

Hi ladies! I just called up a Paris boutique and found out they have Nude Patent VPs. I have been looking for this everywhere! I ordered a size 37 as I heard the patents come tight. I wear a 6 1/2 in Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby style (the closest I think in style to a VP).

This would be my first CL purchase so I have no size comparison to another CL style. Did I order the right size? Please help me.


----------



## gummibonbon

rilokiley said:


> The Decollete in 38.5 should work for you then.



so you think 38 would be too tight?
i hope it works out
I thought getting my first pair of CLs would be a much happier event rather than stressful haha

thank you for your help rilokiley


----------



## rilokiley

gummibonbon said:


> so you think 38 would be too tight?
> i hope it works out
> I thought getting my first pair of CLs would be a much happier event rather than stressful haha
> 
> thank you for your help rilokiley




If you are a US 7.5, I think a 38 in the Decollete would be too tight.  Don't be stressed!  In the future, if you can, it would be best to order 2 sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## rilokiley

Marchee said:


> Hi ladies! I just called up a Paris boutique and found out they have Nude Patent VPs. I have been looking for this everywhere! I ordered a size 37 as I heard the patents come tight. I wear a 6 1/2 in Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby style (the closest I think in style to a VP).
> 
> This would be my first CL purchase so I have no size comparison to another CL style. Did I order the right size? Please help me.




I've never tried on the Sedaraby, but I am a US 6.5 with narrow feet.  My Very Prive size is 36.5.

Are you a US 6.5?  If so, the 37 might give you heel slippage unless you have wider feet.  Heel grips should fix it up though.


----------



## macska

macska said:


> I don't usually wear wedges as my foot tends to "wedge" down and they end up too big, but if I am a size 8, what size should I be searching for a pair of Zeppalace?



Anyone?
Sorry to post again, but I've found a pair in 38.5 and not sure they will fit ... I'm a US 8, but tend to have to get US 7.5 in wedges and flats, so do you think the Zeppalace in 38.5 would fit?


----------



## Blueberry12

mylilsnowy said:


> I wear sz 35.5 and get sz 36 in bilbao (it fits me perfectly). It only comes in whole sizes only and i go 1/2 size up.


 


Thanx.


----------



## laureenthemean

macska said:


> Anyone?
> Sorry to post again, but I've found a pair in 38.5 and not sure they will fit ... I'm a US 8, but tend to have to get US 7.5 in wedges and flats, so do you think the Zeppalace in 38.5 would fit?


I think you'll probably be okay with the 38.5.


----------



## Blueberry12

Only the patent VP`s run bigger or the calf ones too?


----------



## dbeth

Does this go for the Watersnakes too?? I don't know which season they are from.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, some girls haven't found a difference with the glitter VPs (or any of the newer ones, for that matter), but I tried them (Oxblood glitter) on in my usual size (38) and they were huge on me!  I needed a 37.5, and *might* have even been able to do a 37 (although I'm thinking the 37.5 would have been better).  That NM didn't have a 37.5 for me to compare, and I wasn't going to order them haha.


----------



## Marchee

rilokiley said:


> I've never tried on the Sedaraby, but I am a US 6.5 with narrow feet.  My Very Prive size is 36.5.
> 
> Are you a US 6.5?  If so, the 37 might give you heel slippage unless you have wider feet.  Heel grips should fix it up though.



Thanks for the advice rilokiley! I think I am also like you, I am a narrow 6.5 in US size but somehow wear a US size 7 in closed shoes because of my second long toe.

Just waiting for the E-mail from Paris. Till then I'll be having sleepless nights waiting!


----------



## Marchee

Very helpful info ladies! I just inquired about Nude Patent VPs in size 37 from a Paris boutique and since you all mentioned a size increase in the recent patent VPs. I may just have to order a half size down.


----------



## heiress-ox

What is the Rolande Boucle sizing like? I just ordered some suede ones (they're my first CL's) in a 41, and I am a US 10 in most shoes (with normal feet not wide not narrow), do you think I can swing this...fingers crossed? TIA


----------



## lilmissb

^I think they're TTS. The don't run small and narrow like the rolandos from memory. I they run the same for bigger sizes as well as smaller. I'm on the other end of the spectrum to you.


----------



## laureenthemean

heiress-ox said:


> What is the Rolande Boucle sizing like? I just ordered some suede ones (they're my first CL's) in a 41, and I am a US 10 in most shoes (with normal feet not wide not narrow), do you think I can swing this...fingers crossed? TIA


I think you'll be fine.  People usually go 1/2 size up in this style.


----------



## mylilsnowy

how is the sizing on python yoyo 85?I'm size 36 in SP & 35.5 in VP.


----------



## SadieB

I need help with sizing for the madame claude. I've been going back and forth about what size I need and finally decided to consult you helpful ladies!

My tts: 35
Decollete in black jazz (bought febr 09): 35.5
Mouche zeppa: 35
Nude vp: 35 (they are arriving tuesday, so I hope they fit!)

What size would I need for Madame claude in patent, 35 or 35.5?


----------



## Nieners

How much euro's are the nude VPs from Paris, 
since I read some of you ladies got them there..


----------



## evanescent

i did notice the size difference between my nude lace VPs bought from ebay and my nude patent VPs bought from the CL rousseau boutique in paris, although not by much. i dont think i would've gone down half a size with my new VPs though - i feel they are TTS now, whereas i could do with quarter size up with my nude lace VPs, as they are just that tiny bit tight on my feet.

*nieners*, the nude VPs retails for EU520, but without VAT it came down to EU434.


----------



## heiress-ox

Thanks *Lilmissb* & *Laureen*!! I'm so excited to receive them & hope they fit  Thats why Iordered a full size up from my normal shoe size, just in case!!


----------



## maryg1

I don't own any CL shoes, but I've tried a pair of Very Privè in patent leather and they were true to size (I'm a 37). in comparison to Very Privé, how do New Simple run? what size would I need?


----------



## rilokiley

mylilsnowy said:


> how is the sizing on python yoyo 85?I'm size 36 in SP & 35.5 in VP.




I think a 35.5 will work.


----------



## rilokiley

SadieB said:


> I need help with sizing for the madame claude. I've been going back and forth about what size I need and finally decided to consult you helpful ladies!
> 
> My tts: 35
> Decollete in black jazz (bought febr 09): 35.5
> Mouche zeppa: 35
> Nude vp: 35 (they are arriving tuesday, so I hope they fit!)
> 
> What size would I need for Madame claude in patent, 35 or 35.5?




I would stay with 35.


----------



## rilokiley

maryg1 said:


> I don't own any CL shoes, but I've tried a pair of Very Privè in patent leather and they were true to size (I'm a 37). in comparison to Very Privé, how do New Simple run? what size would I need?




Some people take the New Simple in the same size as their VP, some take it 1/2 size down.  I think you will be safe with a 37.


----------



## Nieners

^^ thank you so much!


----------



## karolinec1

Thoughts on the Declics in suede?  I've read varying sizing recommendations in different places, so I'm coming back to the experts.  I've read that it can run anywhere from TTS minus 1/2 size to TTS plus a full size.

I'm basically a wide US 7.  I wear 37.5 in Ron Rons, VPs, Mlle Marchands, Marpoil Zeppas, Paquitas (although I might fit into a 37) and Drapanovas, and 38 in Sabotage, Iowa Zeppas and Ernestas.  

My unscientific guess is that I should go 37.5, but what do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## fashion16

I wear a US 7.5 and I have the Defils in an 38.5 only b/c the toe box is so narrow. Could I get away with the Peniche in 38? What about the Open Clic in 38?


----------



## mylilsnowy

Thanks, Rilokiley!


----------



## Alice1979

fashion16 said:


> I wear a US 7.5 and I have the Defils in an 38.5 only b/c the toe box is so narrow. Could I get away with the Peniche in 38? What about the Open Clic in 38?


 
I find the peniche tts. The toe is roomier than VP.


----------



## rilokiley

karolinec1 said:


> Thoughts on the Declics in suede?  I've read varying sizing recommendations in different places, so I'm coming back to the experts.  I've read that it can run anywhere from TTS minus 1/2 size to TTS plus a full size.
> 
> I'm basically a wide US 7.  I wear 37.5 in Ron Rons, VPs, Mlle Marchands, Marpoil Zeppas, Paquitas (although I might fit into a 37) and Drapanovas, and 38 in Sabotage, Iowa Zeppas and Ernestas.
> 
> My unscientific guess is that I should go 37.5, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!




I'm thinking 37.5 as well.


----------



## karolinec1

You're the best, rilokiley!! Thanks again!


----------



## SadieB

rilokiley said:


> I would stay with 35.


 
Thanks for helping!!


----------



## fashion16

Thanks, Alice1979!!


----------



## buzzytoes

How do the Horatio slingbacks and the Rolandos fit?? I am a 39 in Scissor Girls and about a 40 in decolettes and ronrons. I am going to look back a few pages but I was kind of in a hurry so I thought I'd ask while I'm looking. Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

*Buzzy*: Horatio sling is has a simple toe so would go 1/2 size up from your US size in those and the Rolando (depend on your toe length) is 1/2 size up to 1 full size up from your US size (you're probably a 40 in these).


----------



## laureenthemean

buzzytoes said:


> How do the Horatio slingbacks and the Rolandos fit?? I am a 39 in Scissor Girls and about a 40 in decolettes and ronrons. I am going to look back a few pages but I was kind of in a hurry so I thought I'd ask while I'm looking. Thanks!


You're either a 39 or 39.5 in the Horatio, and most likely 40 in the Rolando.


----------



## buzzytoes

Dang I was afraid of the Rolando. Oh well a girl can dream. Thanks you two!


----------



## Dulcet

Hello ladies, some help!  How do the velvet bling blings run?  I am a 37.5 in No. Prives and wondering if I can make a 38 in the bling blings work.  Thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

Dulcet said:


> Hello ladies, some help!  How do the velvet bling blings run?  I am a 37.5 in No. Prives and wondering if I can make a 38 in the bling blings work.  Thank you!




I think that would be too big.  Most people take the NP 1/2 size up from their VP size, and the Bling Blings run the same as the VP.


----------



## javaboo

Bling bling are actually cut a little narrow (kinda like the Very Galaxy) but Rilo is right 38 would probably be too big. You should go for a 37/37.5 (assuming your US size is a 37).


----------



## caterpillar

purple greasepaint decolzeps - would a 37 work if I have a 36.5 in patent decolletes? i was debating b/t 36.5 or 37 for the patent decolletes but i ended up with a 36.5 and stretching them with the sock trick. most of my cls are 36 or 36.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If you had to stretch the 36.5, I think the 37 would work for you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sizing question for all of you Open Clic owners:

I currently do not own any CL's (but I have purchased a pair (thanks to Laureen's sizing help) that is en route) and want to get the Open Clic in black.  The manager of Bob Ellis told me they run small, so I should size up.  Is this true?  I am a US 10, but Bob Ellis only has a 41.  Would this be too small for me?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

I just bought a pair of python Declic's from Saks and they're mailing them out to me. I'm typically a 36.5 (VP's, Yo Yo's). I ordered them in a 36.5 but afraid they might be too small? They didn't have a 37 - and I really really want these shoes! Any advice on the sizing? 

Also, are the declics pretty comfortable to walk in? Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Zoe Bradley said:


> I just bought a pair of python Declic's from Saks and they're mailing them out to me. I'm typically a 36.5 (VP's, Yo Yo's). I ordered them in a 36.5 but afraid they might be too small? They didn't have a 37 - and I really really want these shoes! Any advice on the sizing?
> 
> Also, are the declics pretty comfortable to walk in? Thanks!




I am the same size as you, and I take a 36.5 in the Declic 120.  Though I don't have a pair, I found them pretty comfortable when I tried them on.


----------



## rilokiley

Dukeprincess said:


> Sizing question for all of you Open Clic owners:
> 
> I currently do not own any CL's (but I have purchased a pair (thanks to Laureen's sizing help) that is en route) and want to get the Open Clic in black.  The manager of Bob Ellis told me they run small, so I should size up.  Is this true?  I am a US 10, but Bob Ellis only has a 41.  Would this be too small for me?




It's hard to say for sure, but I think a 41 should work.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

rilokiley said:


> I am the same size as you, and I take a 36.5 in the Declic 120. Though I don't have a pair, I found them pretty comfortable when I tried them on.


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

how's the fit on madame claude?  

again i'm a 36.5 in the decolette (but it's loose on the back a little)
36 in new simples, scissor girls and vp (but a little tight in the toe box).

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

Lec8504 said:


> how's the fit on madame claude?
> 
> again i'm a 36.5 in the decolette (but it's loose on the back a little)
> 36 in new simples, scissor girls and vp (but a little tight in the toe box).
> 
> TIA!




I think you'd be a 36, though it would be a bit tight in the toe box at first.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Lec what colour MC are you getting? And aren't you banned??? Or you off now?


----------



## Lec8504

uh....lol...i'm jw......

the navy MC...

Pam Jenkins said that they run pretty small..so I was confuse.  

Thanks rilo!  Hopefully a 36 will work...cuz my decolette in a 36.5 was tight in the toe box in the beginning too but now it's much better.


----------



## lilmissb

^I'd go TTS as I got the 36 and they were loose and the 35.5 needs stretching but they're better for length. What styles does pam jenkins have on sale? I thought you were getting navy!


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies, im thinking of purchasing the declic and ron ron. i'm 35.5 in VPs and 36 in rolandos. what size should i go with both? thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^I've been advised to go 35.5 in both and I'm the same size as you. I guess if you have longer toes go half size up.


----------



## Dukeprincess

How do the Glittart styles run?  I am dying for a pair I found on eBay but I am still apprehensive because I don't know the fit (I am a CL virgin).  Should I go half-size up or full size up.  I am a US 10, but I am between a 41 and 41.5 (in the CL pumps I've tried).  Will a 42 be too large?


----------



## laureenthemean

Dukeprincess said:


> How do the Glittart styles run?  I am dying for a pair I found on eBay but I am still apprehensive because I don't know the fit (I am a CL virgin).  Should I go half-size up or full size up.  I am a US 10, but I am between a 41 and 41.5 (in the CL pumps I've tried).  Will a 42 be too large?


What style is it?  Sizing mostly depends on the style, not the color/material.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ron Ron


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^I'd go TTS as I got the 36 and they were loose and the 35.5 needs stretching but they're better for length. What styles does pam jenkins have on sale? I thought you were getting navy!


 
she has a bunch of stuff on sale....one of the girls here is getting camel decolette..for 205 pounds!  it comesou t to like less than $400!  I'm thinking about the navy/blue MCs..


----------



## laureenthemean

Dukeprincess said:


> Ron Ron


It seems like the 42 would be too small.


----------



## rilokiley

Dukeprincess said:


> How do the Glittart styles run?  I am dying for a pair I found on eBay but I am still apprehensive because I don't know the fit (I am a CL virgin).  Should I go half-size up or full size up.  I am a US 10, but I am between a 41 and 41.5 (in the CL pumps I've tried).  Will a 42 be too large?




For the patent Ron Ron, I think you would be a 41.5.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Rilo*!  I just got a pair of New Simple pumps (with the cork) in a 41 and they are too small.  But sooo pretty!


----------



## rilokiley

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *Rilo*!  I just got a pair of New Simple pumps (with the cork) in a 41 and they are too small.  But sooo pretty!




hm, if the New Simple in 41 was too small, then a 42 in the Ron Ron may work.  They run a bit smaller than the New Simple.


----------



## siserilla

I know I've asked this before but how do the Pigalle's run? 

I'm a true size 8. I measured my foot and it's a little over 9" but less than 9.25". 

Here's the Ebay auction: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270413087474


----------



## Dukeprincess

rilokiley said:


> hm, if the New Simple in 41 was too small, then a 42 in the Ron Ron may work.  They run a bit smaller than the New Simple.



Thanks.  I am wondering do all CL's feel really stiff when you first get them?  The length is fine, I just feel like it is tight around the base of my foot. I've never had a pair, so I have no basis for judging size. TIA.


----------



## rilokiley

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks.  I am wondering do all CL's feel really stiff when you first get them?  The length is fine, I just feel like it is tight around the base of my foot. I've never had a pair, so I have no basis for judging size. TIA.




Yes, it's common for CL's to feel stiff or tight at first, especially at the toebox.  If the length of the New Simple in a size 41 is fine, and it's just a bit stiff, I think it is the correct size.  The shoes will give a bit with some wear.  If you go with a bigger size, it will end up slipping off your heels.  Don't give up!  Try the sock trick


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> I know I've asked this before but how do the Pigalle's run?
> 
> I'm a true size 8. I measured my foot and it's a little over 9" but less than 9.25".
> 
> Here's the Ebay auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270413087474




Sizing for the Pigalle is a bit tricky.  For the most part, the Pigalle 100 is TTS (1/2 size up if you have wide feet).  However, a few others including me take it 1/2 size down.  What other CL styles do you have or have you tried on?  What sizes are they?


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> Sizing for the Pigalle is a bit tricky.  For the most part, the Pigalle 100 is TTS (1/2 size up if you have wide feet).  However, a few others including me take it 1/2 size down.  What other CL styles do you have or have you tried on?  What sizes are they?


I have the LOVE pumps in size 38 and I also have the Let's Go d'orsays in size 38. Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance to try on any other styles because the closest store/boutique that sells CL's is 2 hrs away. 

I don't have wide feet but I wouldn't say I have narrow feet either, so I guess my feet are average. Lol


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> I have the LOVE pumps in size 38 and I also have the Let's Go d'orsays in size 38. Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance to try on any other styles because the closest store/boutique that sells CL's is 2 hrs away.
> 
> I don't have wide feet but I wouldn't say I have narrow feet either, so I guess my feet are average. Lol




hm, the 37.5 might fit you then.  It's really hard to say for sure though because Pigalle sizing is so different for each person.  Also, some people can't wear this style at all because of its low cut sides.


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> hm, the 37.5 might fit you then.  It's really hard to say for sure though because Pigalle sizing is so different for each person.  Also, some people can't wear this style at all because of its low cut sides.


I have to risk it...I really love these shoes. 

What is it exactly about the low cut sides that makes people unable to wear them? Will their feet not stay in the shoes?


----------



## rilokiley

siserilla said:


> I have to risk it...I really love these shoes.
> 
> What is it exactly about the low cut sides that makes people unable to wear them? Will their feet not stay in the shoes?




hm, the low cut sides can sort of dig in on both sides of the foot, and it's something that can't be stretched really.  If the ball of your foot measures more than 3.25" across, I think it may be uncomfortable.


----------



## siserilla

rilokiley said:


> hm, the low cut sides can sort of dig in on both sides of the foot, and it's something that can't be stretched really.  If the ball of your foot measures more than 3.25" across, I think it may be uncomfortable.


Well poop, I just measured the ball of my foot and it's 3.5" across, so maybe these won't work.


----------



## laureenthemean

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *Rilo*!  I just got a pair of New Simple pumps (with the cork) in a 41 and they are too small.  But sooo pretty!


Hm, sounds like those are the New Simple 100 or 90 or whatever the lower heel is, right?  I still think the 42 might be too big.  It sounds like *rilo* is basing her sizing on the New Simple 120, which I am pretty sure fits larger than the lower heel.


----------



## laureenthemean

*siserilla*, the Pigalle can work for wider feet in other materials, but I personally wouldn't try patent (b/c of my wide feet).


----------



## rilokiley

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, sounds like those are the New Simple 100 or 90 or whatever the lower heel is, right?  I still think the 42 might be too big.  It sounds like *rilo* is basing her sizing on the New Simple 120, which I am pretty sure fits larger than the lower heel.




oh oops- yes, I thought we were talking about the 120 heel.  I'm not sure about sizing for the New Simple in the lower heel.


----------



## Dukeprincess

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, sounds like those are the New Simple 100 or 90 or whatever the lower heel is, right?  I still think the 42 might be too big.  It sounds like *rilo* is basing her sizing on the New Simple 120, which I am pretty sure fits larger than the lower heel.



Yes, they are the 90mm cork heel and black patent.


----------



## inspiredgem

This isn't exactly a sizing question but it seems like to best place to ask.

I just bought a pair of Bianca's and the left one fits me perfectly but I'm getting a slight bit of heel slip on the right one.  I don't really think that my feet are different sizes because I don't have this problem in any of my other pairs.  Has anyone seen variations within a certain style?  I love these shoes but I'm worried that this will drive me crazy.  Is it possible that a different pair would be any better?


----------



## Vixxen

I really need your help girls. I have to decide between two sizes of Declics, 36.5 and 37. With the 36.5 my toes are right up on the tip of the shoe but with no curling--just some pinching--and with the 37 I end up with a litte space in the back. I am afraid to keep the 37 because I think they may stretch out, but at the same time I don't know how much the 36.5 will stretch out. Also, I am paying full retail so I really don't want to mess up.

What do you girls do? Do you prefer to go tight or are you happy with a little foot pad? Since I can't try them on the asphalt I feel the tighter pair might feel fine at home but then on the street they might kill me. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## domestic_goddes

hi , i'm a newbie here and a cl virgin.. my size is 36.. and i'm confuse about the sizing.
for this model should i use 1 sz up or not..?


this is the ebay auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/Barely-Used-Chr...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Chaneller

I think I have long toes... but my heel is kinda narrow.  

I guess that's why most slingbacks don't work for my feet, and I do prefer adjustable buckle straps on my sandals like the ones on my CL City Girls, but I've been getting this heel slippage problem with my TTS Architeks a lot lately, and also my toes sticking out of them looks annoying to me, especially now in the summertime as I wear bright nail polish on my toes which makes the toe lenght more visible if you know what I mean. 

So should I size up half a size on *kid or patent leather Very Prives*, just because of my toes? I'm afraid of both heel slippage AND the "long-toes-sticking-out-of-the-shoe-look".


----------



## Nico3327

I hope you lovely ladies don't mind, but I looked at all the other posts for madame claude and I'm still not sure what size to get.

It looks like most people are saying to get the same as your VP size, but I have two VP sizes.....36 in kid/nappa leather, 36.5 in satin, eel skin and patent.

So since the madame claude is also patent, should I go with at 36.5?

FYI - my US size is a 6

Thanks so much - still searching for my first pair!


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> This isn't exactly a sizing question but it seems like to best place to ask.
> 
> I just bought a pair of Bianca's and the left one fits me perfectly but I'm getting a slight bit of heel slip on the right one.  I don't really think that my feet are different sizes because I don't have this problem in any of my other pairs.  Has anyone seen variations within a certain style?  I love these shoes but I'm worried that this will drive me crazy.  Is it possible that a different pair would be any better?




Was the right one a display maybe?  If you can, I would exchange it for another pair if it bothers you.


----------



## rilokiley

Vixxen said:


> I really need your help girls. I have to decide between two sizes of Declics, 36.5 and 37. With the 36.5 my toes are right up on the tip of the shoe but with no curling--just some pinching--and with the 37 I end up with a litte space in the back. I am afraid to keep the 37 because I think they may stretch out, but at the same time I don't know how much the 36.5 will stretch out. Also, I am paying full retail so I really don't want to mess up.
> 
> What do you girls do? Do you prefer to go tight or are you happy with a little foot pad? Since I can't try them on the asphalt I feel the tighter pair might feel fine at home but then on the street they might kill me. PLEASE HELP!




I think you should get a 36.5, especially if the 37 already has a gap.  The toebox of the suede Declic should stretch.


----------



## rilokiley

domestic_goddes said:


> hi , i'm a newbie here and a cl virgin.. my size is 36.. and i'm confuse about the sizing.
> for this model should i use 1 sz up or not..?
> 
> 
> this is the ebay auction
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Barely-Used-Chr...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50




First one should fit you (it is the Declic though, not the Decollete).  Second two will be too big.


----------



## rilokiley

Nico3327 said:


> I hope you lovely ladies don't mind, but I looked at all the other posts for madame claude and I'm still not sure what size to get.
> 
> It looks like most people are saying to get the same as your VP size, but I have two VP sizes.....36 in kid/nappa leather, 36.5 in satin, eel skin and patent.
> 
> So since the madame claude is also patent, should I go with at 36.5?
> 
> FYI - my US size is a 6
> 
> Thanks so much - still searching for my first pair!




I would go with 36.5.


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks rilokiley - Matches has them in navy and the smallest size they carry is a 36.5.  Looks like my first pair might be on the way!


----------



## ninameanlatina

What is the sizing for the Lapono booties. I'm a 36.5 Louboutins size normally. 37 in Numero Prive Slingbacks, 36 in Joli Noued.


----------



## ninameanlatina

*inspiredgem *I just bought some So Privates Slingbacks and the left fot perfect but the right was about a 1/4 inch to big. I'm glad someone else has had this problem. I had to return the shoes the sizing was way to diff.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> What is the sizing for the Lapono booties. I'm a 36.5 Louboutins size normally. 37 in Numero Prive Slingbacks, 36 in Joli Noued.




Lapono runs VERY small.  37.5 would be best.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Thank You Rilo. Any thoughts in my So Private comment. I bought these in a 37 and the left shoe fit perfect. But the right was a 1/4inch to big. You could see the back of the shoe. It looked bad so I had ro retuen them. I know my feet are not that diff in size.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Thank You Rilo. Any thoughts in my So Private comment. I bought these in a 37 and the left shoe fit perfect. But the right was a 1/4inch to big. You could see the back of the shoe. It looked bad so I had ro retuen them. I know my feet are not that diff in size.




Was the right a display shoe?  Also, I find that even if it wasn't a display shoe, people tend to try on the right shoe more often than the left.  I would try a different pair.


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^I agree, I have spent a month trying to find a pair of Tigresse Zebra wedges that the right strap is not stretched out.  

Also... have you tried them in a 36.5? I think we may be the same size and I bought my So Private's in a 36.5 because of the strap.


----------



## ninameanlatina

The strap fit fine on both the shoes. It didn't feel like either of them was streched out. It's just the actual right shoe I think was bigger than the other. So strange for one shoe to be that much bigger than the other.


----------



## inspiredgem

rilokiley said:


> Was the right one a display maybe? If you can, I would exchange it for another pair if it bothers you.


 
Thanks for your help. 
I don't know if it was a display or not but I just sent them back - it was going to drive me crazy. I'm going to order a new pair and keep my fingers crossed that they work out better. 



ninameanlatina said:


> *inspiredgem *I just bought some So Privates Slingbacks and the left fot perfect but the right was about a 1/4 inch to big. I'm glad someone else has had this problem. I had to return the shoes the sizing was way to diff.


 
I'm sorry that this happened to you, but it does make me feel a little LESS crazy 

Another question: How do you decide on sizing when you pre-order a shoe? I really like the Nitoimimoi boots but haven't a clue what size to order. Is it safe to just go with your VP size?


----------



## ninameanlatina

If I don't know what size do get I always consult the board. Or go with the recommendation on the web. I think saks or neiman always gives size suggestions. I go with my true louboutin size and go with what they reccomend.


----------



## brintee

Hey ladies! I was wondering how New Simples run? I have a pair of regular simples that are a size 8 and were a little tight at first, but with a couple wears they are fine now (they are patent). So, I am somewhat in between 8-8.5 in the regular simples. I am wanting some Pewter New Simples and I tried doing a search but im getting confused. What size should I get? I think I heard they run a little large? Could I make a 7.5 work because they are not patent?


----------



## hya_been

Brintee size down 0.5 from your simple size if they're 120mm New Simples, the sizing of the 90mm apparently is different!


----------



## brintee

Thanks Hya!



hya_been said:


> Brintee size down 0.5 from your simple size if they're 120mm New Simples, the sizing of the 90mm apparently is different!


----------



## Chaneller

I sized up half a size on my suede 120mm New Simples.


----------



## brintee

thanks chaneller, now im all confused! lol


----------



## rilokiley

inspiredgem said:


> Another question: How do you decide on sizing when you pre-order a shoe? I really like the Nitoimimoi boots but haven't a clue what size to order. Is it safe to just go with your VP size?




Yeah, it's hard to decide on a size if it's a brand new style.  Usually we can guess the sizing by looking at the shape and toe box (if it's similar to the Declic, Rolando, etc.), but there can be exceptions.  The best thing would be to order 2 sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.  For something like the Nitoinimoi, I'd probably go with 1/2 size up from VP size.  Boots and booties tend to run a little smaller, and since it's not a pump, you won't have to worry about heel slippage.  Also, some people like to wear tights or socks with booties, so you may want a little extra room.


----------



## fashionista89

Just got at email from Browns saying the Black satin platform Fortunas i want are out of stock(tried to order 40.5)..  I've read to go up half a size.. i'm about a 40/40.5 in CLs depending on the style..would 41 be too big?
since they're sandals i can't put heel grips..just those gel cushions..wondering whether i can make it work.i've heard fabric CLs have a lot of 'give' i was actually thinking of going with just a 40 at one point..grr sales!! my CC was maxed out so i had to wait to order


----------



## rilokiley

fashionista89 said:


> Just got at email from Browns saying the Black satin platform Fortunas i want are out of stock(tried to order 40.5)..  I've read to go up half a size.. i'm about a 40/40.5 in CLs depending on the style..would 41 be too big?
> since they're sandals i can't put heel grips..just those gel cushions..wondering whether i can make it work.i've heard fabric CLs have a lot of 'give' i was actually thinking of going with just a 40 at one point..grr sales!! my CC was maxed out so i had to wait to order




I think it might be too big.  Wait for a second opinion though.


----------



## dbeth

Hi gals,

How do the HP's run?  Are they like VP?  Do you guys find that you take the same size in both of them?

I am looking at a pair of satin HP's!


----------



## msJenna

Do the VP's fit like the iowa zeppa?

I just got VPs from ebay and I remember trying them on in a 6 and the 6 being too small. I got a 37 and I wear 37 in iowa zeppa, simples and a 37.5 in ginevras.

I am willing to wear heel grips and insoles with the 37 vps 

thanks guys


----------



## javaboo

fashionista89 said:


> Just got at email from Browns saying the Black satin platform Fortunas i want are out of stock(tried to order 40.5)..  I've read to go up half a size.. i'm about a 40/40.5 in CLs depending on the style..would 41 be too big?
> since they're sandals i can't put heel grips..just those gel cushions..wondering whether i can make it work.i've heard fabric CLs have a lot of 'give' i was actually thinking of going with just a 40 at one point..grr sales!! my CC was maxed out so i had to wait to order



I think the 41 will be too big. I tried the leather ones and I went TTS (I'm in the smaller size range) which means the larger sizes should go about 1/2 size up. Its actually a bit wider cut than the VP so 40 might work but it might be tad short.



dbeth said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> How do the HP's run?  Are they like VP?  Do you guys find that you take the same size in both of them?
> 
> I am looking at a pair of satin HP's!



Yes same size for VP and HP.



msJenna said:


> Do the VP's fit like the iowa zeppa?
> 
> I just got VPs from ebay and I remember trying them on in a 6 and the 6 being too small. I got a 37 and I wear 37 in iowa zeppa, simples and a 37.5 in ginevras.
> 
> I am willing to wear heel grips and insoles with the 37 vps
> 
> thanks guys



Iowa Zeppa generally runs about 1/2 size smaller than the VPs althought some people when TTS for them or even a full size up. It really depends on the width of your foot. A 37 in the VP would probably work for you.


----------



## miacillan

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this CL sub-forum (I'm basically "stationed" at Chanel forum), so would like to ask for your kind help on this.

I've tried to search for information about CL Gabin and how it compares to the size of VP, but I can't find anyone who has both shoes and can talk about their sizing/fit/cut differences.

I am a size 40 in Very Prive.  The length is just right, but then I have heel slippage since my heels are a bit narrow.  Now, my question is, I have just bought a Gabin in Size 40.5 as the SA in Nordstrom recommended me to do half size up as it runs small.  But then, is Gabin actually the same fit/cut as VPs?  Will Gabin in Size 40.5 run big for me if I'm a size 40 in VPs?

If any of you kind ladies have both shoes, please do share your experience and let me know if you got the same size for both Gabin and VP, or you sized up for Gabins.  

Would really appreciate your help since my shoes are still with the SA and if I need to change it to size 40, there might still have a chance.  

The Gabin I bought is the brownish "tan" color in calf leather.  (Will this also stretch out in the long run?)

Appreciate your help!  Thanks so much again!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## ShoeNoob

Well I don't have the VP, but I do have NP, and actually the Gabin is a half size smaller than NP (I went up .5-1 in the NP). I'd say stick with your VP size. 

Oh, and the shoes in my avy are the Gabin in navy... they are stunning on and SO comfy. You'll love them! 

Calf should stretch out more than patent, but not as much as suede. If you can get the Gabin in 40, do that.


----------



## miacillan

ShoeNoob said:


> Well I don't have the VP, but I do have NP, and actually the Gabin is a half size smaller than NP (I went up .5-1 in the NP). I'd say stick with your VP size.
> 
> Oh, and the shoes in my avy are the Gabin in navy... they are stunning on and SO comfy. You'll love them!
> 
> Calf should stretch out more than patent, but not as much as suede. If you can get the Gabin in 40, do that.



Hi *ShoeNoob*!  Thanks so much for your advice!  I have tried the NP too and I'm a size 40 for NP as well as VP.

I also have No Barre in size 40, and I don't know why it's a bit loose as compared to VPs, but good that it has a strap in the middle to keep my feet inside the shoes.

So, I want to ask, if you said that Gabin is half size smaller than NP, and I'm a size 40 in NP and VPs, should I still stick to 40.5 for Gabin or get the size 40?

Please advise.  Thanks again!

If anyone else have input, you're most welcome.  Thanks again for all your help!

Really appreciate it!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## ShoeNoob

Sure, glad to help! I'd definitely say get the 40. The 40.5 will likely be too big on you if you're a 40 in VP/NP. The sizing recommendations are based on what the shoe models say, and I really question their perspectives sometimes.


----------



## miacillan

Hi *ShoeNoob*!  Thanks so much again!  Let me contact my SA later to see if the size 40 is available.  I had the chance to buy the size 40 before, but she insisted that I get the 40.5 and I listened to her.  She said size 40 will be too tight for me even I'm a size 40 in VP.  Too bad this style is not available locally, so I didn't have a chance to try them on.  Oh well, I think I'll listen to you as I think CL girls here are the real GURUs!!  

Thanks again *ShoeNoob*!  (CL is really addictive....I was at zero qty last month, but over 1 month, I got 10+ pairs already!!    It's as dangerous as Chanel!   When I receive all my shoes, I'll do my 1st reveal thread here.)

If anyone else who has both VP and Gabin, I'd like to hear about your opinions too.  Thanks again!

Cheers,
Mia




ShoeNoob said:


> Sure, glad to help! I'd definitely say get the 40. The 40.5 will likely be too big on you if you're a 40 in VP/NP. The sizing recommendations are based on what the shoe models say, and I really question their perspectives sometimes.


----------



## ckh04

Hi Mia, I just got the Gabins from Nordies (60% off!!!) and had to size up half a size from my VP size.  I normally wear a 36, but the 36 in the Gabins were painfully small (toes were suffocating in the most uncomfortable way).  The 36.5 fit better - the length is just a tad too long, but I'm going to put in an toe insert to help fix that.  Can you try them both on before buying?  Hope you find the right size! 

P.S. I am totally with you on the CL slippery slope.  In May, I bought my first pair, quickly followed by my second and third, and then.....A COLLECTION!!!


----------



## rilokiley

If you can, get the 40 and the 40.5 and return whichever doesn't fit as well.


----------



## miacillan

Hi *ckh04*!!  Wow! 60% off!  I bought it at 40% off.....hehehe!

Anyway, thanks for responding.  Do you have narrow foot or normal foot or wide foot?  Do you have heel slippage problem for your VPs?  I am a size 40 for almost all sort of Louboutin peeptoe pumps, so that's why I'm so scared whether size 40.5 will be too big as Gabin is also a pair of peeptoe pumps.  My foot width is normal, not too narrow nor too wide, and my toes are thin and a little bit on the long side.

In my VP size 40, I have heel slippage problem, probably because the sides of VPs are shallower.  Are the sides of the Gabin as "shallow" as the sides of VPs?

Too bad I won't be able to try them both before I buy because we only have VPs here, no Gabin.  That's why I'm in such a dilemma whether to get 40 or 40.5 for Gabin.

Hope you can shed me some more light.  Thanks so much again!

Cheers,
Mia

P.S.  What is toe insert?  How does it work and where to buy it?



ckh04 said:


> Hi Mia, I just got the Gabins from Nordies (60% off!!!) and had to size up half a size from my VP size.  I normally wear a 36, but the 36 in the Gabins were painfully small (toes were suffocating in the most uncomfortable way).  The 36.5 fit better - the length is just a tad too long, but I'm going to put in an toe insert to help fix that.  Can you try them both on before buying?  Hope you find the right size!


----------



## miacillan

Hi *rilokiley*...thanks for your wonderful suggestion.

As much as I want to, I won't be able to do that coz I live in Asia and I'm ordering from the US.  So, returns will cost me extra shipping and my credit card will charge me extra service charges for international refunds (which I don't get all my money back after doing the currency conversions).  

I so envy you gals in the US that you can order both sizes and return the one which doesn't fit anytime.  You're so lucky!

Any other suggestion?  Really appreciate your help!

Cheers,
Mia



rilokiley said:


> If you can, get the 40 and the 40.5 and return whichever doesn't fit as well.


----------



## rilokiley

I think you should get the 40.


----------



## miacillan

Hi *rilokiley*, thanks so much for your valuable input.  So, 2 voted for size 40, and 1 for size 40.5.

I think it's easy to "break-in" a pair of calf leather pumps, right?  So, even if size 40 is tight or just fit in length but tight in toebox, I can use the "sock trick"?

Thanks again!

Mia




rilokiley said:


> I think you should get the 40.


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Javaboo!!


----------



## lawgirl78

I used to have a pair of black patent VPs, and have a pair of the navy patent Gabin's (the same ones *ShoeNoob* has beautifully modeled in her avatar!).  To me whatever size you are in VP would be the size you'd want in the Gabin, so another vote for *40*.
For some reason I found the Gabin's so much easier to wear than the VP's, so I think you'll love them.
Good luck and be sure to post pics when you get them!


----------



## Nico3327

Hi there, anyone have any sizing advice for the Talitha?  I had trouble finding any info on the style at all in the CL subforum so any comments/advice are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Oh, and pic is courtesy of bluefly.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Hi ladies,

Do most of you wear your VP size in scissor girl and/or lady gres, or go down .5? 

I have seen both answers here, so just looking for more feedback...

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

ShoeBunny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do most of you wear your VP size in scissor girl and/or lady gres, or go down .5?
> 
> I have seen both answers here, so just looking for more feedback...
> 
> TIA!




I am the same size in all three styles.


----------



## hya_been

Scissor girls typically fit larger than VPs (I'm 0.5 down from my VP size in SGs).


----------



## ShoeBunny

^^Thanks ladies. Maybe smaller footed girls are the same and larger foots (that would be me) go down.


----------



## rockvixen76

I was in Selfridges on Tuesday and tried on some of the new fall stock, they had a patent *Altadama* in a weird grey/purple patent that I tried my usual *41* and it was too big!! a *40* was perfect. I then tried the *Bianca* in wine patent and I thought I would need a *42* like in my *Ron Rons* but the *41* is perfect and I bought these!
Therefore are CLs being made a wee bit bigger these days hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> I am the same size in all three styles.


 
So am I and I'm 35.5 if that helps.


----------



## msJenna

Hello ladies.

the 36 in the very galaxies are just too small on me. I think I may be a 36.5 in the very galaxies and leather VP's

I wear a 37 in the Simples and Iowa zeppas.
I wear a 37.5 in the Ginevras.

I got a 37 in satin vp's on ebay and I am expecting to wear an insole and heel grips.

I am eyeing a pair of VP's in suede on ebay but I have a feeling they will be too large (they are a 37) what do you think?


----------



## miacillan

Hi ladies,

Thanks for a replying to my previous question on Gabin leather sizing.  Well, I had to stick with size 40.5 since size 40 (i.e. my VP size) is all sold out at Nordies.  Too bad.  So, any suggestion on how to make the larger Gabin size work for me?

Another question is about the Ambrosina (VP-like) peeptoe pumps with gathered chiffon and satin trim.  Do they size like a VP?  I wear a size 40 in VP, and lengthwise they are perfect but I encounter heel slippage since I have narrow heels and long toes.  Should I get my VP size which is 40 or half a size down since Ambrosina is made of soft fabric?  But 39.5's length might be a little short for me although the fit maybe ok.  

I don't know which size to pick for Ambrosina.  40 or 39.5?  Does anyone have both Ambrosina and VP and can let me know if you got the same size or different sizes for the 2 styles?

Your help is much appreciated.  Thanks so much again!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## Dessye

msJenna said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> the 36 in the very galaxies are just too small on me. I think I may be a 36.5 in the very galaxies and leather VP's
> 
> I wear a 37 in the Simples and Iowa zeppas.
> I wear a 37.5 in the Ginevras.
> 
> I got a 37 in satin vp's on ebay and I am expecting to wear an insole and heel grips.
> 
> I am eyeing a pair of VP's in suede on ebay but I have a feeling they will be too large (they are a 37) what do you think?


 
I have a pair of black patent VPs 37.5 (that i bought from lawgirl actually - thanks!) and they fit very well even though i've kept the heel grips in because i have narrow heels.  For my suede NPs, though, I went with 37 and that was a good choice because they have stretched, including the elastic part of the strap.  My opinion is that VPs and NPs are true to size but one should consider sizing down a half size for suede because suede does stretch.  So, perhaps you'd be better with a 36.5?? (Also for reference, I'm a 38 in patent simples and patent iowa zeppa.)

I also noticed that you have Ginevra's 37.5!  I'm eyeing a suede pair of the exact same size on eBay but the seller hasn't responsed to either of my 2 emails.  Could you tell me the insole length of your pair? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## msJenna

Dessye said:


> I have a pair of black patent VPs 37.5 (that i bought from lawgirl actually - thanks!) and they fit very well even though i've kept the heel grips in because i have narrow heels.  For my suede NPs, though, I went with 37 and that was a good choice because they have stretched, including the elastic part of the strap.  My opinion is that VPs and NPs are true to size but one should consider sizing down a half size for suede because suede does stretch.  So, perhaps you'd be better with a 36.5?? (Also for reference, I'm a 38 in patent simples and patent iowa zeppa.)
> 
> I also noticed that you have Ginevra's 37.5!  I'm eyeing a suede pair of the exact same size on eBay but the seller hasn't responsed to either of my 2 emails.  Could you tell me the insole length of your pair? I'd really appreciate it.



Sure! Okay so you size down with your VP's.
I hope the satin ones fit then 

If you wear a 38 in iowas and simples you should go up half a size from those for the boots!


----------



## white*snowflake

Is there a difference in sizing between the Yoyo 85 and Yoyo 110 or should I take the same size in both?


----------



## bagpunk

my non-CL size is 36. would i fit a worn 36 rolando?


----------



## rilokiley

bagpunk said:


> my non-CL size is 36. would i fit a worn 36 rolando?




Yes, unless you have wide feet and need to size up to 36.5 in most CL's.


----------



## rilokiley

miacillan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for a replying to my previous question on Gabin leather sizing.  Well, I had to stick with size 40.5 since size 40 (i.e. my VP size) is all sold out at Nordies.  Too bad.  So, any suggestion on how to make the larger Gabin size work for me?
> 
> Another question is about the Ambrosina (VP-like) peeptoe pumps with gathered chiffon and satin trim.  Do they size like a VP?  I wear a size 40 in VP, and lengthwise they are perfect but I encounter heel slippage since I have narrow heels and long toes.  Should I get my VP size which is 40 or half a size down since Ambrosina is made of soft fabric?  But 39.5's length might be a little short for me although the fit maybe ok.
> 
> I don't know which size to pick for Ambrosina.  40 or 39.5?  Does anyone have both Ambrosina and VP and can let me know if you got the same size or different sizes for the 2 styles?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.  Thanks so much again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia




I believe *Speedah* is around the same size as you, and she took the Ambrosina 1/2 size down from her VP size, as she said the fabric had more give.  If you're not worried about your toes being too close to the edge in a 39.5, that size might work.  I think you'd be safe in a 40 as well.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Hello Ladies,
Any reccomendations for sizing for the Lillian Mary Jane. Do they run small or big. I'm a 36.5 TTS in LB's.


----------



## rilokiley

ninameanlatina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Any reccomendations for sizing for the Lillian Mary Jane. Do they run small or big. I'm a 36.5 TTS in LB's.




What's LB's?

The Lillian runs like the Rolando.  You would probably need a 37.


----------



## ninameanlatina

Sorry I made a typo I meant to put CL's. Thank you.


----------



## Dessye

msJenna said:


> Sure! Okay so you size down with your VP's.
> I hope the satin ones fit then
> 
> If you wear a 38 in iowas and simples you should go up half a size from those for the boots!


 
Thanks Ms Jenna!  I guess I'll have to pass on the Ginevras then...sigh...

Btw, maybe you can ask for the insole length from the seller.  I find that to be extremely helpful.  The insole length for my 37.5 VP is 9.5 inches and for my suede NPs, it's 9.25 inches.  my foot is 9.25 to 9.5 inches so i could have gotten away with a 37.5 suede NP.  Just keep in mind that suede peep-toes will widen in the toe-box with time so your feet may start slipping more and more into the toe box.  But this can be remedied with foot petals and heel grips.

I don't know satin - haven't got a pair yet.


----------



## jennified_

If I am usually a 37 in VP and Simples what size would I take in Patent Open clics??


----------



## rilokiley

jennified_ said:


> If I am usually a 37 in VP and Simples what size would I take in Patent Open clics??




I would stay with 37.


----------



## jennified_

rilokiley said:


> I would stay with 37.


 
Uh-oh...ordered the 37.5's


----------



## Dolly6637

Hi Ladies, I know the Lillians run like Rolandos, but have never tried Rolandos, I do own a pair of Scissor girls, which are 39.5. Should I stick with the 39.5 for Lillians?


----------



## rilokiley

Dolly6637 said:


> Hi Ladies, I know the Lillians run like Rolandos, but have never tried Rolandos, I do own a pair of Scissor girls, which are 39.5. Should I stick with the 39.5 for Lillians?




I would size up for sure.  You'd probably be a 40-40.5.  Have you tried on any other CL's?  Are you a US 9 or 9.5?


----------



## rilokiley

jennified_ said:


> Uh-oh...ordered the 37.5's




It might be ok with heel grips.


----------



## airtoby

Hi I want to order a pair of the new simple from Bob Ellis's web site, if it says size 9, does it mean a size 39??? thank you.


----------



## Dessye

hello
i'm bidding on a 37.5 patent MC. how do MC's run? i'm 37.5 in VP patent.  i'm also eyeing a pair of satin eugenie's.  anyone know how these run?
thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Dessye said:


> hello
> i'm bidding on a 37.5 patent MC. how do MC's run? i'm 37.5 in VP patent.  i'm also eyeing a pair of satin eugenie's.  anyone know how these run?
> thanks!




You should take your VP size, so 37.5 will be fine.  I think you would be the same size in the Eugenie as well.


----------



## rilokiley

airtoby said:


> Hi I want to order a pair of the new simple from Bob Ellis's web site, if it says size 9, does it mean a size 39??? thank you.




I believe so.


----------



## white*snowflake

white*snowflake said:


> Is there a difference in sizing between the Yoyo 85 and Yoyo 110 or should I take the same size in both?


 
Anyone? :cry:


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, Rilokiley!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi ladies,
there is a pair in 39 - would they fit me being 38?
my VPs are 38 1/2 ans slightly loose at the heel, but OK with some pads...
Thanks for your help!


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> Hi ladies,
> there is a pair in 39 - would they fit me being 38?
> my VPs are 38 1/2 ans slightly loose at the heel, but OK with some pads...
> Thanks for your help!




I think they will be too big.


----------



## Dessye

white*snowflake said:


> Anyone? :cry:


 
I would assume so - but i'm not familiar with the yoyo because i don't have any yoyos.  I would just assume that the same style with different heel heights from the same season would have the same insole length and toebox width.


----------



## Dolly6637

rilokiley said:


> I would size up for sure. You'd probably be a 40-40.5. Have you tried on any other CL's? Are you a US 9 or 9.5?


 
I am a US 8.5 but I do have a wider foot, I tried on a pair of 39 CL's @ Saks the other day, dont knowthe style and were pretty much perfect. So therefore Im thinking I should go with the 39.5?? What do u think?

Oh I  just looked up the style that I tried on at Saks . Looks like they were VP's.


----------



## rilokiley

Dolly6637 said:


> I am a US 8.5 but I do have a wider foot, I tried on a pair of 39 CL's @ Saks the other day, dont knowthe style and were pretty much perfect. So therefore Im thinking I should go with the 39.5?? What do u think?
> 
> Oh I  just looked up the style that I tried on at Saks . Looks like they were VP's.




The Lillian runs smaller than the VP and the Scissor Girl.  You should go with 40.


----------



## poppyseed

rilokiley said:


> I think they will be too big.




And do you think I stand a chance of squeezing myself into 37 1/2...the insole measurement seems right...


----------



## liora33

Hi,Ladies! I'am about to buy Christian Louboutin Black Satin Euginie Platform Shoe size 37 ,and need  help from all experts here: my US size 6, I have Altadama eel LB in size 6,5 -perfect feet Any chance,Eugenie size 37 will work for me as well???? Thank you.


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> And do you think I stand a chance of squeezing myself into 37 1/2...the insole measurement seems right...




If the insole measurement looks like it will fit you, maybe it will work.  It might be risky though.  I personally would not go 1/2 size down from my VP size.


----------



## rilokiley

liora33 said:


> Hi,Ladies! I'am about to buy Christian Louboutin Black Satin Euginie Platform Shoe size 37 ,and need  help from all experts here: my US size 6, I have Altadama eel LB in size 6,5 -perfect feet Any chance,Eugenie size 37 will work for me as well???? Thank you.




I think it will be too big.  You are probably a 36.5.

Make sure to get them authenticated- there are many fake Eugenies on eBay now.


----------



## liora33

Thank you very much! Can you please,check and  let me know what do you think: Authentic or not??? eBay Item number: 300322654201Liora.


----------



## Dolly6637

rilokiley said:


> The Lillian runs smaller than the VP and the Scissor Girl. You should go with 40.


 
Got it!Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## fashion16

I normally wear 7.5 US, I have the Defils in a 38.5 and they are a little snug. I am looking to buy a pair of NPs but the catch is that they are a 39 but a great deal. Would a 39 NP be too big? TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies.... sizing on the Som and Som 2? TIA


----------



## Azusa

hi ladies,

does the yopi fits similar to yoyos? what is the sizing like on the yopis? thanks!


----------



## Emmaline

If the Alti 160s fit me perfectly in a 39.5, would it be safe to order Decollettes or Rolando in the same size?

With the decolletes, I'm confused at different info and with Rolandos, my friend told me that she went down a full size while I was told by the lovely nerdybirdy do go a full size up? 

My head hurts  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

Emmaline said:


> If the Alti 160s fit me perfectly in a 39.5, would it be safe to order Decollettes or Rolando in the same size?
> 
> With the decolletes, I'm confused at different info and with Rolandos, my friend told me that she went down a full size while I was told by the lovely nerdybirdy do go a full size up?
> 
> My head hurts  Thanks, ladies!




I would not get the same size (39.5) for the Decollete or the Rolando.  What is your US size?  9 or 9.5?  You will probably have to size up (definitely not down) to a 40 or 40.5 for the Rolando and Decollete.


----------



## inspiredgem

I really like the Mamimo pumps. http://www.barneys.com/Mamimo/500183659,default,pd.html

Any idea how they would run?


----------



## stormyghost

How is the sizing for the Defil?  Size up, down, true to size?


----------



## fashion16

Defils are about 1 full size up from your US size. I wear a US 7.5 and my Defil is 38.5. They are a tad snug in the toe box at first (if they are brand new) b/c the toe box is super narrow but b/c they are suede/nappa leather, they loosen up after about 2 wears.


----------



## laureenthemean

Emmaline said:


> If the Alti 160s fit me perfectly in a 39.5, would it be safe to order Decollettes or Rolando in the same size?
> 
> With the decolletes, I'm confused at different info and with Rolandos, my friend told me that she went down a full size while I was told by the lovely nerdybirdy do go a full size up?
> 
> My head hurts  Thanks, ladies!


I would say the answer to this is maybe, but I think 40 might be a safer bet.


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone? Som1 sizing? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## lilmissb

^Bella I think like clichys so up to a size up?


----------



## laureenthemean

BellaShoes said:


> Anyone? Som1 sizing? Bueller? Bueller?


I believe the Som1 100 is a full size up, and the 120 is 1/2 size up.  I imagine the Som2 is similar, but more forgiving b/c of the open back.


----------



## DemelzaJamilaS

HI everyone, i am new to this blog and i already have a question about the Ron Ron patent pumps, does anyone know if they are true to size or???

Hope somebody knows, because ive been wanting these for like 1 year now!!!!


----------



## ElleDior

Louboutin DEVA 120,

So do these run true to size?

I usually wear size 38/38.5 but my Louboutins are 37 and other pair is 37.5

Should I get 37 or 38?

Thanks guys


----------



## jennified_

Pigalle 120 - I usually wear 37 in VP/Simple and am a 6.5/7 US size... what size should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

^I would say 36. Pigalles 120 run 1/2 to 1 full size bigger.


----------



## kuromi-chan

ElleDior said:


> Louboutin DEVA 120,
> 
> So do these run true to size?
> 
> I usually wear size 38/38.5 but my Louboutins are 37 and other pair is 37.5
> 
> Should I get 37 or 38?
> 
> Thanks guys



i'm a U.S. 7, narrow feet; most of my CLs are 37; i took the DEVA in 37.5.


----------



## meaghan<3

Does anyone know about the sizing of the fabric Arielle Talon?  I'm a solid 40 in most Louboutins, but I'm not sure how the ankle zip will fit?  Has anyone had experience with this? TIA


----------



## Blueberry12

How do the Miss Fred booties run?

TIA!


----------



## regeens

laureenthemean said:


> I believe the Som1 100 is a full size up, and the 120 is 1/2 size up.  I imagine the Som2 is similar, but more forgiving b/c of the open back.



So Laureen, if I'm normally a CL 37.5 (TTS 37), would Nerdy's python anthracites that are kinda like the Soms in 37 fit me? TIA!

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__loubou...sid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=10&_sc=1#item3ef6300a60


----------



## Dukeprincess

How do they O My Slings run?  I am a US 10, but a solid 41.5 in the CL styles I have tried (New Simple, Decollitismo, etc.).  Could I wear these in a 41 or would they be snug? My toes are rather long...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260438558991


----------



## hya_been

Duke I think they'd be tight.  Like Decolletes maybe, but that's a guess. There's a pair on bonanzle in a 40 and the seller thinks they'll fit an 8.5 because they're too small and she's a 9...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks Hya!  Why oh why couldn't they be in a size 41.5?


----------



## ElleDior

kuromi-chan said:


> i'm a U.S. 7, narrow feet; most of my CLs are 37; i took the DEVA in 37.5.



Thank you so much Kuromi-chan


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> So Laureen, if I'm normally a CL 37.5 (TTS 37), would Nerdy's python anthracites that are kinda like the Soms in 37 fit me? TIA!
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/items/__loubou...sid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=10&_sc=1#item3ef6300a60



I believe the Wherever fits more like the Pigalle, so they might be too big for you.


----------



## heat97

how do the pour monsieur's run?


----------



## hya_been

Savvys has them^^but I don't know how they fit.


----------



## lulabee

jennified_ said:


> Pigalle 120 - I usually wear 37 in VP/Simple and am a 6.5/7 US size... what size should I get?
> 
> Thanks!


 I would do a 36.5 in the 120's.


----------



## Nieners

_How do pin-ups run? And uncuts? I am a 39.5 in Decollete, and wearing a 38.5 in Declics (I have a 39 that is too big so 38.5 it is!)  TIA_


----------



## regeens

laureenthemean said:


> I believe the Wherever fits more like the Pigalle, so they might be too big for you.


Awww that's too bad. I really like them. I even like the name! Maybe a 36.5 will pop up someday. Thanks Laureen!


----------



## stormyghost

Hello.  Can someone give me some ideas on sizing for these?  I normally wear a US 6, but depending upon brand of shoe, can go to a 6.5.  Stretching normal with these?  Thanks much.

Christian Louboutin Tiger Patent Size 6.5 shoe
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...s=65:1|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## laureenthemean

Nieners said:


> _How do pin-ups run? And uncuts? I am a 39.5 in Decollete, and wearing a 38.5 in Declics (I have a 39 that is too big so 38.5 it is!)  TIA_


The Uncut runs like the Decollete.  I would say judging by your sizing you'd need a 39 in the Pin-up.


----------



## rilokiley

stormyghost said:


> Hello.  Can someone give me some ideas on sizing for these?  I normally wear a US 6, but depending upon brand of shoe, can go to a 6.5.  Stretching normal with these?  Thanks much.
> 
> Christian Louboutin Tiger Patent Size 6.5 shoe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Size-36-5_W0QQitemZ260437855422QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item3ca34e4cbe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1|66%3A4|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200




I think they will fit you if you have narrow to normal width feet.  If you have wide feet, you may need a 37 in this style.  The toebox should stretch with some wear.


----------



## vlore

Hi! How do *Patent So Privates* run? My normal CL size is 37. Thanks!!!


----------



## rilokiley

vlore said:


> Hi! How do *Patent So Privates* run? My normal CL size is 37. Thanks!!!




37 will probably work for you.


----------



## LavenderIce

Just want to add an update for other styles.

*Bianca* - 37
*Bow T Dorcet* - 37
*Catenita* 37.5 - 38
*City* - 36.5
*Clichy 100 - *37.5
*Clichy* *120 -* 37
*Helmut* - 36.5
*Josefa -* 37
*Lima *- 37
*Madame Claude *- 37
*Pigalle 100* - 37
*Pigalle 120* - 36
*Pilot* -  37.5
*Piros* 37.5
*Podium* - 37.5
*Som 2* - 37
*Tarifa Zeppa* - 37 
*Top La* - 37
*Trepoli*  - 37.5
*Yasmine* - 37 




LavenderIce said:


> I will list shoes I have tried on and didn't buy and shoes I actually have. I am a US 7-7.5. My feet actually measure appropriately for a 6.5 but due to width I size up. My average size in CLs is 37. I prefer the 37 in most shoes because when I go with 37.5 there is room in the heel and I hate the way it looks. I may be causing myself pain that way, but since the shoes stretch in width I stick with the 37. I go with 37.5 when they are slings because I get a little bit more room in the toes and have the protection of the sling to keep my heel from falling out.
> 
> *Activa*-37.5 *Too painful for my toes.
> *Ballerina*- 37.5
> *Bezehelmut*- 36.5
> *Bruges-* 37
> *Decollette 868 (patent leather)-* 37 *This size was the one on display and felt comfy. I suspect it was broken in by people trying them on. I tried a 37.5 and my heel kept falling out. I also tried a 37 in tiger print patent leather but it felt extremely narrow. Goes to show that there is great variability in fit for the same shoe and same material.
> *Decolzep w/wooden platform and kid leather*- 37.5
> *Mad*- 37.5 The ankle strap helps, but this height pushes my foot forward and there is a lot of room in the heel.
> *Miminette*- 37.5
> *Mrs. Boxe*- 37
> *Numero Prive* - 37.5
> *Rolande*- 37.5
> *Sevillana*- 37
> *Simple Pump*- 37
> *Super T*- 37
> *Very Prive*- 37
> *Yoyo*- 37
> *Yoyo Zeppa*- 37.5 *My first pair and didn't know about sizing and how they stretch. I could have gone with a 37. I use these with a heel insert since there is room in the back.


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone have any idea how these run?

The seller told me the 40.5 equates to a 7.5 US...this isnt true is it???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130316071376

TIA........


----------



## Alice1979

mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone have any idea how these run?
> 
> The seller told me the 40.5 equates to a 7.5 US...this isnt true is it???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130316071376
> 
> TIA........


 
I think the seller might have confused the UK size with the US one. Normally, 40.5 is equivalent to US 10.5, they're no where near a US size 7.5.


----------



## mizcolon73

Thank you Alice....... Any idea how this shoe runs?



Alice1979 said:


> I think the seller might have confused the UK size with the US one. Normally, 40.5 is equivalent to US 10.5, they're no where near a US size 7.5.


----------



## LavenderIce

mizcolon73 said:


> Thank you Alice....... Any idea how this shoe runs?


 
The last looks similar to a Yoyosling 85mm, so you should go TTS or half size up depending on the width of your feet.


----------



## Alice1979

I usually go up half a size in the sling back, i.e., NP and Horatio. But I think depending on the narrowness of the feet, some ladies wear TTS for slingbacks. I have never seen this particular style before, so hopefully someone will chime in soon.


----------



## rilokiley

I'll follow *Lav*'s lead and post my sizing info as well.

I'm a US 6.5 with narrow feet, long ish toes, and low arches.  I am sometimes a US 6.  My foot measures just over 8.75" long and about 3" at the widest point.

Babel- 36.5
Ballerina flats- 37
Bianca- 35.5
Bow T Dorcet- 36.5
Clichy 100- 37
Declic 120- 36.5
Decollete 868- 37 (though now that it has stretched a bit, I could do a 36.5)
Fiorellino 100- 36.5
Insectika- 36.5
Jaws- 36.5
Lady Gres- 36.5
Lapono- 37.5
Madame Claude- 36.5
Minibout- 36.5
Mount Street- 37
New Helmut- 35.5
Numero Prive- 37
Pigalle 100- 36
Podium- 37
Rolando- 36.5
Ron Ron- 36.5
Scissor Girl- 36.5
Simple- 36
Triclo- 36.5
Very Prive- 36.5
Wallis- 36.5
Yoyo 85- 36.5


----------



## kaeleigh

^^ Following the leader too. 
I'm a US 6.5 ,  My foot measures just over 8.75" long and about 3 1/2" at the widest point.

Alta Botta 85 35.5
Alta Noda 36.5
Avedere 37
Bang Bang Booties  36.5
Bilbao 37
Bretelle 36.5
Bruges  36.5
Cotton Club 36
Deana 37
Declic  36.5
Decollette  36.5 
Decollete (square toe) 36.5
Desir  37
Diskoteka 100 36
Ernesta 36.5
Eugenie 36.5
Eventa 85  36.5
Fontanete  37
fortuna 36.5
Fully Prive wedge pumps  36.5
Gino 36.5
Hai 36
Horatio sling  36.5
Isa 90 36
Kika T-bar pumps 36.5
lady grant 36.5
Lillians  37
Mallorca 36
Marpoil 36
Menorca 36
Mimini  36.5
Minibout  36.5
Miss Boxe 36.5
New Simples  36.5
No Barres  36.5
Noeudette 36.5
Nooka 37
Nuit Dete Slingback  36.5
O My Sling  Python 36.5
open clic 36.5
Orlato  36.5
Paola 36
Paquita 37 
Peniche  36
picador 37
Rolando 37
Ron Ron 36.5
Sabotage  37
Scissor girl  36.5
Simples  36.5
So Private  36.5
Triclo 36.5 or 37
Twistochat  36.5
Very Croise 36.5
Very Pive  36.5
Vivi 20 36
Wallis 100 36.5
yoyo 36.5
YoYo Zeppa Sling 36.5


----------



## prettyali

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out....I am looking to buy the new simple pumps in the burgundy patent leather and was wondering if I should go 1/2 a size up because of the patent???? I usually wear 40 1/2 and was looking to buy a 41. TIA


----------



## rilokiley

prettyali said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out....I am looking to buy the new simple pumps in the burgundy patent leather and was wondering if I should go 1/2 a size up because of the patent???? I usually wear 40 1/2 and was looking to buy a 41. TIA




Do you mean you usually wear a 40.5 in CL's or in regular shoes?  What are your other CL styles & sizes?


----------



## prettyali

I wear 40 1/2 in CL simple leather; the NP in 40 1/2  and 41 in the decollette. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know about orlans? TTS?


----------



## jaszmine

BellaShoes said:


> Calling all 39 exotic lovers....
> 
> Show twin alert!
> 
> BNIB!!! Sz 39 Whipsnake VPs BIN $550!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...CI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=14&po=LVI&ps=54


 I think I found the right area to post.  I rreeeeaaaly like these.  But I'm a 38-38.5 in Decolette.  Would these work at all?  TIA!!


----------



## rilokiley

jaszmine said:


> I think I found the right area to post.  I rreeeeaaaly like these.  But I'm a 38-38.5 in Decolette.  Would these work at all?  TIA!!




Will definitely be too big.


----------



## rilokiley

prettyali said:


> I wear 40 1/2 in CL simple leather; the NP in 40 1/2  and 41 in the decollette. Thank you for your help!!




You would most likely be a 40 or 40.5 in the New Simple.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok judging by the recent stuff it looks like Rolandos are TTS to half size up? I am a full size up on Decollete and Ron Ron though and it looks like most people are TTS or a half size up on that as well?


----------



## rilokiley

buzzytoes said:


> Ok judging by the recent stuff it looks like Rolandos are TTS to half size up? I am a full size up on Decollete and Ron Ron though and it looks like most people are TTS or a half size up on that as well?




hm, I would take your Ron Ron size then.  If it's suede, you may be able to do 1/2 size down from your Ron Ron/Decollete size.


----------



## Blueberry12

What about the No Barres?

1/2 size down?

TIA!


----------



## kaeleigh

Blueberry12 said:


> What about the No Barres?
> 
> 1/2 size down?
> 
> TIA!


 
Mine are TTS and they fit perfect.  Size 36.5 measures 9.25
The length of my foot is: 8.75
Hope that helps.


----------



## Blueberry12

kaeleigh said:


> Mine are TTS and they fit perfect. Size 36.5 measures 9.25
> The length of my foot is: 8.75
> Hope that helps.


 

Thanx.

I´ve read some people sized down.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies... I read through the OP and the Pigalle 100 shows TTS...any real life experience or suggestions? As most of you know, I am a pretty true 39 in Louboutin, example; Simple, New Simple, RonRon, VP, etc...I take a 39... in Decollete 39.5.... what do you think in a Pigalle 100? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the 39 would fit you.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Do most people go up .5 or 1 size from VP/reg CL size to rolando/lillian?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

ShoeBunny said:


> Do most people go up .5 or 1 size from VP/reg CL size to rolando/lillian?


I think most people go half size up from their VP size.  I'm a 38.5 in most CLs, but 39 in the Rolando.


----------



## macska

Ok, a few sizing questions in one post ... I am a US 8, Ron Ron 38.5, so what size would be best for me in the below styles? 

1- Miss Caroline
2- Anemone Pigalle 120
3- Patent D'Orsay 100

Thank you


----------



## Dukeprincess

Could anyone offer some advice on the Vivi espadrilles?  I am normally a 41 in New Simple 120, but got a 42 in my patent Ron Rons and Simple 90.  Could I wear a 41 in the Vivi espadrilles?  

Also, Barneys says the height is 4.5 inches, but some sites say 4.  I can't walk in anything over 4 without a platform, can anyone assist as to the true height?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

macska said:


> Ok, a few sizing questions in one post ... I am a US 8, Ron Ron 38.5, so what size would be best for me in the below styles?
> 
> 1- Miss Caroline
> 2- Anemone Pigalle 120
> 3- Patent D'Orsay 100
> 
> Thank you


1. 38.5
2. 38 or 37.5
3. I'm guessing you're referring to the Madame Claude, in which case I'd recommend a 38.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Dukeprincess said:


> Could anyone offer some advice on the Vivi espadrilles?  I am normally a 41 in New Simple 120, but got a 42 in my patent Ron Rons and Simple 90.  Could I wear a 41 in the Vivi espadrilles?
> 
> Also, Barneys says the height is 4.5 inches, but some sites say 4.  I can't walk in anything over 4 without a platform, can anyone assist as to the true height?  TIA!


I am guessing the height is similar to the VP, which is 120 w/ a platform.  I think the 42 would fit better, but you might be able to do a 41.


----------



## macska

laureenthemean said:


> 1. 38.5
> 2. 38 or 37.5
> 3. I'm guessing you're referring to the Madame Claude, in which case I'd recommend a 38.5.



Thank you 

One more please ... Ginevra boots ... 39 if I'm a US 8?


----------



## karolinec1

In keeping with Lav, Rilo and Kaleigh, I figure that after all the help everyone has been to me, I owe a similar listing...

I'm a US 6.5 in open toe shoes, and US 7 in closed toe shoes.  My feet are about 9" in length and 3 3/4" in width.  (However, I also have the joy of flat feet, bunions and narrow heels, so my feet are kinda like flippers.... Ugh.)

Activas 38
Buenos 37.5
Declics 37.5
Decollete 38
Ernestas 38
Iowa Zeppas 38
Mme Claudes 38 (should have gone 37.5, but toe box was a killer)
Mlle Marchand 37.5
Marpoil Zeppas 37.5
New Simples 37.5
O My Slings 38
Palace Zeppas 37
Papilias 37.5
Paquitas 37.5
Rolande Boucle 38
Rolandos 38.5
Ron Rons 37.5
Sabotage 38
Simple 85 38
Vanitaritas 37.5
VPs 37.5

For the most part, I had to size up from "the CL norm" by a half size to accomodate width.  If there was a size 37.25, that would be my perfect CL size!  (And that makes me the biggest purchaser of half insoles in town. LOL)


----------



## Shainerocks

I saw a pair of Lace Pigalles on Ebay, they are gorgeous but I want to make sure they will fit me. How do they run?

This is the link for the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320394185705

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops, posted this in the deals chat thread...

^*Shainerocks*, pigalles are a bit more unusual than other styles. I find that even TTS 35.5 isn't right for me I need to size down to 35 and I think rilo is the same. I do think that rilo and I have feet that are slightly pointed. I know I do.

I think for 100's you tend to size TTS and 120's half to full size down. I got 36's in the 100's and there was no chance they would ever fit which was a shame as they were silver grease ones :cry:


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Lilmissb.

So it would be better if I wait for a 35.5 pair. 
I think I'm normally half size smaller than you.


----------



## lilmissb

^Half size bigger you mean!


----------



## Shainerocks

^^Oops!! Yes, I think I'm half size bigger.


----------



## CatNZ

hey ladies 

so, I've got greasepaint patent VP in 38.5... will I be safe taking a 38 in patent hyper prive?   am a wide-ish 7.5 so 38 is my standard CL size!

thanks


----------



## MichelleD

I'm thoroughly confused & frustrated with all the disparities in CL sizing.  I am interested some Rolondo's and don't have a clue regarding sizing.  I'm watching a suede pair in 38 and a patent pair in 37.5. I typically wear a US 7 and have wide feet.

Here's what I currently own:
Kid Simples 38 (could definitely use a heel grip but the 37.5 was tight)
Kid VP's 37.5 (could probably also use a heel grip)
Miss Boxe 38 (37.5 would have probably been better-- heel grips don't help much)
Kid New Simples 37.5 (has heel grips)
Suede No Prive's 37.5 (never worn--my feet look stuffed in them width wise & I hate the look)

(TRIED ON IN STORE: Ron, Ron's & Decollete's, both were 38 )

So experts, advice is desperately needed & appreciated. TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd need a 38 in the Rolando.


----------



## MichelleD

^^Thanks *Laureen*!!


----------



## StephieT224

Hi Ladies! I'm new, and confused! I bought my first pair of CL's on ebay in my regular size, bad idea!  

I'm looking at a pair of simple's - I typically wear a 7.5 / 8 (though lately it has been more of the 8's - does that mean in a Simple I'd be 38.5?

I tried searching through this thread first before writing my post but am getting even further perplexed! help!


----------



## Alice1979

^Is 7.5/8 your normal US size? For me, Simples do run TTS, so 38.5 might be a bit bigger for you. What was your first pair that you got from ebay that didn't fit?


----------



## StephieT224

I think they are Pigalles? lol I need to post them (I need to re-sell them, they are sitting in my closet) - I ordered them in 38 - too tight, and then I ordered a 38.5 and they fit but I can't wear them for too long (will probably sell those too).
7.5/8 is my US size.

I also have a pair of armadillo black leather, 38.5 - and they fit better then the pigalle's in 38.5...

Does that make any sense? haha


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  This thread is now closed/archived due to length.
I asked if anyone was willing to compile info  and I checked back for several days and no one did. So whoever wants to open a new thread may do so and hopefully someone is willing to copy/paste some of the reference info from this thread.


----------

